# R/CAR INDY-Big Rug On Road 2010/2011



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR(Radio Controlled Auto Racing)present the Big Rug
_at the Marion County Fairgrounds in Indianapolis_

_Address:
7300 E Troy Ave, Indianapolis, IN 46239-1267(In the Big 4H Building)
_
_Website:_
http://rcarassociation.org/index.html

_Hours:
Check our monthly calendar for track hours._
http://rcarassociation.homestead.com/hours.html

_Contact Phone Numbers:_

_Kevin Cole(R/CAR President-Owner-Track Director)
(765) 624-9768

Floyd Selzer(R/CAR Vice President-Owner-R/CAR Engineering Director)
(317) 850-RCAR (7227)

Jim Quillen(R/CAR Track Chaplain-Owner-R/CAR Cafe Manager)
(317) 590-4707

Bill Pennington(Pennington's Hobby Shop Owner/Operator)
(317) 402-1061_
*_Call Bill for the Hobby Shop hours_

_R/CAR offers a huge facility that supports our carpet racing year round.Our track is 96'x40' CRC ozite with AMB scoring supported by RC Scoring Pro software.The drivers stand is 60' long with wheel chair access from both ends.The pit area has room for over 100 racers with plenty of room & electric.
Our facility also houses Pennington's Hobby Shop right next to the track for all your racing/hobby needs.
We also have a full menu Cafe/Diner with great food at reasonable prices and also has a big screen TV and a separate television with a Playstation2 for the kids.
We're very proud to offer a World Class facility and hope you all can come out and enjoy it.
R/CAR is a faith based organization that strides to provide an exceptional RC experience for the entire family._

2010/2011 On Road Classes
_R/CAR has the final ruling about any rules in question_:thumbsup:

*Vintage Trans Am*
http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/2010rules.pdf
_Min.Ride Ht.5mm/Min.Wt.1550g_

*Indy GT*
_(Formally RCGT)
Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
Motor:21.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:HPI X Pattern Rubber Tires(RCGT)
Body:Any GT or GT2 style body
Min.Ride Ht.5mm/ Min.Wt.1500g
*This class will run the Hurricane All Star race as World Stock Sedan also allowing 17.5/limited speed control for that race only._

*Expert Sedan*
_Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
Motor:17.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Open Rubber Tire
Body:Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body
Min.Ride Ht.5mm/ Min.Wt.1420g_

*17.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:17.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body
Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_

*13.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body
Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_

*World GT*
_Chassis:Any 200mm pan style chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:World GT Spec (Purple Ring)
Body:Open Body at R/CAR
Min.Ride Ht.4mm/Min.Wt.930g
*Here's a link to the national rules for reference_
http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf

*Mini-Cooper*
_We will follow the TCS rules package with an open body rule._
www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

*USRC Bomber*
_See attachment for rules...thanks to Chuck Ray for creating this class & rules package._


----------



## indymodz

Thanks Kevin... Looks good:thumbsup:

Ill have a VTA and IndyGT read to go.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem Jason...

It looks to be a huge sophomore season for R/CAR with the Hurricane All Star Race November 6 and some other big races to keep up with our racers need for speed.

*All 2010/2011 Rules will start Sept.1 2010*


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin,
Not trying to be picky but you have the weight for the World GT class listed as max 930g and should be min. 930g. I'm sure most people would have figured that out but just wanted to let you know.

Don


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Mr.Rhodes...all fixed now.I'll blame it on lack of sleep.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin you know Kyle and I will be there supporting the Big Rug.


----------



## trerc

So will I, Have taken the summer off but looking forward to racing again soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Gettin' the rides ready...... will have a new T3R in the mail soon......

Anyone plan on stepping up to 17.5 rubber, or is it going to be my "travel" class?


----------



## rockin_bob13

*10.5*

Some have said 10.5 foam. Myself and many others have many foam tires we'd like to enjoy.

Step-up. I'm planning to step-up.


----------



## Miller Time

FOAM Touring......:devil:.........


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods you have a pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

When is the last HobbyTown parking lot race?


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> When is the last HobbyTown parking lot race?


At the end


----------



## smokefan

Millertime you have a pm


----------



## cwoods34

Uh oh, blood has been spilt and the shark's on his way.

Anyone need a 13.5 Nemesis w/tuning rotors? I'd trade for a 21.5 Nemesis or Duo/Duo 2.........

10.5 foam...... let's just make it MOD foam......


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> Some have said 10.5 foam. Myself and many others have many foam tires we'd like to enjoy.
> 
> Step-up. I'm planning to step-up.


If a few of ya run it I'll get 10.5 for winter racing. Don't want to get a lot of foam and have it just sit in garage shelf


----------



## Miller Time

Hey guys, in all honesty, 17.5 or 13.5 foam is more than enough unless you really dialed or don't mind the parts replacement. My 17.5 foam was easily faster than any of the 13.5 rubber guys last year. just my 0.02


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> Hey guys, in all honesty, 17.5 or 13.5 foam is more than enough unless you really dialed or don't mind the parts replacement. My 17.5 foam was easily faster than any of the 13.5 rubber guys last year. just my 0.02[/QUOTE
> Ken, what classes are going to run?


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, in all honesty, 17.5 or 13.5 foam is more than enough unless you really dialed or don't mind the parts replacement. My 17.5 foam was easily faster than any of the 13.5 rubber guys last year. just my 0.02[/QUOTE
> Ken, what classes are going to run?
> 
> 
> 
> WGT and mostly Mod 1/12 I think, maybe a little Stock 1/12. I think I'll pass on all the T/C classes this year just to focus on the pan classes.
Click to expand...


----------



## smokefan

Miller time sending a pm your way


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> 
> WGT and mostly Mod 1/12 I think, maybe a little Stock 1/12. I think I'll pass on all the T/C classes this year just to focus on the pan classes.
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, WGT and rubber tires sedan something you hate to drive. I hope to get started running some WGT if people at are track start to bring them out on Sundays to race.
Click to expand...


----------



## Miller Time

mrbighead said:


> Miller Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken, WGT and rubber tires sedan something you hate to drive. I hope to get started running some WGT if people at are track start to bring them out on Sundays to race.
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber tire what? are they putting prophylactics on touring cars now:freak:
> 
> What's with the location status in Tennessee??
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber tire what? are they putting prophylactics on touring cars now:freak:
> 
> What's with the location status in Tennessee??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want the rc police to find me.LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> mrbighead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rubber tire what? are they putting prophylactics on touring cars now:freak:
> 
> What's with the location status in Tennessee??
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want the rc police to find me.LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

The problem with Ken and rubber cars is that he's never had the chance to use the rubbers properly......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> The problem with Ken and rubber cars is that he's never had the chance to use the rubbers properly......


your lucky this is a family site or I'd explain how YOU could use them :wave:

So Cody you going to run any WGT this year


----------



## Kevin Cole

I put together a group of solid classes with a good progression...I will not run a "class of the week" deal this season.I would hate for two or three jump on the bandwagon of a single post and buy gear for a class that likely will not have enough to show up and race.

We need 3 or more for a class this season...no exceptions.

I would rather see the posted classes grow into strong numbers rather than invent classes that most are not good enough to drive.


----------



## cwoods34

No, someone bought the WGT from me. Stock rubber for me..... maybe some RCGT once in awhile.


----------



## Chogue

Well I finally got my WGT car together. Just spent about 2 hr on the scales trying to stuff electronics in the thing. And it occurred to me I have never run brushless on road before and I have no clue where to start with roll out. I'm gonna be running a ballistic 13.5 with an SPX. Can anyone throw me a ballpark baseline roll out to atleast show up with and I can tune from there?

Still racing on road on weds? When will the track be set up?

Thanks
Hogue


----------



## Chogue

Forgot to ask..... I built up this WGT is any one gonna be there to race with weds?
Hogue


----------



## davidl

Chogue said:


> Forgot to ask..... I built up this WGT is any one gonna be there to race with weds?
> Hogue


Hi Chris. I will be there Wed night. I have a couple options to race. I will at least run the 1/12 scale. That will probably 17.5 unless there are enough to run the 13.5 as well. I will also have my WGT car ready to run. So, if there are not enough entries to run WGT and there are enough to run 1/12 13.5, I will probably run both 1/12 scale classes. It would be cool if there was enough drivers for the 13.5 1/12 scale and the WGT. Then I would run only those two classes. That way the 17.5 1/12 scale group can sort of get their feet on the ground and have some fun.

Now your SPX should be in map 7. Your pinion should be around 35 and the tire size should be around 2.3 inches. That should give you a ball park rollout. I don't know anything about the Ballistic so maybe some others can chime in whether to add timing or set it at zero.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes we will be racing on road Wednesday Night.

Track will be ready at 4pm.
Racing at 7pm.

_* Hogue-It might be a good night to bring it out & shake it down.Stevie Dunn has mine and I'm sure will run if he makes it out,He has a new kit on the way and he is tinkering with my CRC.David Lee has his with him these days,and Hallenbeck will start heading out soon I'm sure Jason Ewers will be a regular when we get running...and several weekend only guys(MillerTime)._

Hopefully our 12th scale guys make a showing, we have a new racer from Atlanta that is in Louisville for a few months & wants to make the trip a lot while there(both Wed/Sun).


----------



## smokefan

Kevin you have a PM


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for setup/practice on Wed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

It'll be about the middle of September before I'm ready to hang up the dirt wheels and venture back inside, but I'm looking forward to a full field of WGT.


----------



## Chogue

Sounds good. 
Kevin, lemme know when you'll get there I'd be glad to setup or help setup the track...... Will work for track time
I'm gonna need it!!! It's been 10 years since I turned right on carpet!! Atleast on purpose!
Thanks
Hogue


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be there earlier than 4pm this week...so I'll post on here when I get there or call you.

Once school starts on the 23rd(for the whole family this year)...there will be some days I will not be there until 4pm...which will the the official time the track will open during the week.I will always post a heads up if I will be early...or you all know you can call me 765-624-9768.


----------



## JonLanders

Hogue, are you going to be there on Wednesday? I'm thinking about stopping by to check out the facility.


----------



## Chogue

Landers!! The plan is to be there when they open and get as much wheel time as i can to sort this car and me out. Come by!


----------



## JonLanders

Cool. I work till 3:30 and will be there around 4.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Carpet On Road Sundays begin Sept.19
Thursday On Road Practice starts Sept.16*

Most months we will run 3 of the 4 Sundays available.We will have some off due to BRL & TOUR events.
We will run every Wednesday evening at 7pm...all season long.

The Hurricane All Star series will be in town Saturday Nov.6 for round 2 of the 5 race Mid Western series.

Sunday Oct.31(Halloween/1pm start) we will have the On Road Punkin Bash.Tricks & Treats for the racers & the kids.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> I put together a group of solid classes with a good progression...I will not run a "class of the week" deal this season.I would hate for two or three jump on the bandwagon of a single post and buy gear for a class that likely will not have enough to show up and race.
> 
> We need 3 or more for a class this season...no exceptions.
> 
> I would rather see the posted classes grow into strong numbers rather than invent classes that most are not good enough to drive.


Thank you Kevin. It will be nice knowing that when I show up this season my gear is 'legal' for R/CAR.


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> It'll be about the middle of September before I'm ready to hang up the dirt wheels and venture back inside, but I'm looking forward to a full field of WGT.


What are you doing playing in the dirt........

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

Novak doesn't recommend running a Ballistic at 0* timing, and neither do I speaking from personal experience. Keep it at the stock timing notch (30*) and let the SPX do all of the work.


----------



## davidl

Here is another update on the track. I just returned home from there. The carpet is down and smoothing out nicely. The gashes have been repaired and the outer barriers have been put in position. The tables have been located with chairs. The power is in postion, but needs hooked up. Kevin and Floyd will do that tomorrow and then all will be ready for this coming Wednesday night onroad program.

I know that many are very excited to get back on the carpet after the layoff from the county fair. So I hope to see a lot if not all of you Wed night. Bring your 1/12 scale, WGT and all the touring cars, ie Vintage TransAm. It would be cool to run them all.


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for stopping by and helping Floyd & I out Mr.Lee...it's starting to look like home again.

A little more work in the next couple days and we'll be done.

I'm ready to see some on road action "Big Rug style" Wednesday evening.

The R/CAR Cafe will be open every Wednesday evening with Chili Cheese Nachos,Track-side(walking)Tacos, R/Car Cheese Burgers,the best Pizzas in RC,and all the other diner favorites.

The track decor will be a work in progress...but will return to its normal racing theme.

_*Anyone that has motor-sports banners or memorabilia that they are not displaying...bring it in and we'll store it for you on our walls._


----------



## smokefan

Can't wait till the 19th


----------



## Chogue

CARPET!!!
Kevin u have a PM.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Pm returned.

I'll call you tomorrow Chris...pm your #.


----------



## Chogue

Kevin PM back at ya


----------



## Chogue

CARPET!!!
track open yet


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet Ready*

On Road racing Tonight.

_We have about 4-5 12th scales & a few World GT's here ready to race.

7pm Start time_


----------



## indymodz

will the carpet be setup for on-road or oval tomorrow?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Closed Thursdays until Sept.16

Our only two carpet days for now are...

Wednesday Night On Road
Open at 4pm
Race at 7pm

Friday Night Oval Practice
Open at 4pm-11pm


----------



## fselzer

Great racing last night guys. It will only get bigger and better from here as we move closer to the official indoor season.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes-a great night of carpet on road...at R/Car's Big Rug.

We have some of the best road racers in the country at R/Car...and the secret will get out this season.

Look for results in a few hours.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night On Road*
_August 18/2010_

*17.5 12th Scale*
1.David Lee (TQ)(10.794)
2.Steve Dunn (10.724)
3.Sean Buchanan (11.252)
4.Cooper King (12.400)
5.Tony Fox (10.626)
6.Dominic Reese(dns)

*World GT*
1.Chris Hogue (10.597)
2.David Lee (TQ)(10.831)

In first round action Tony Fox clearly had the best 12th scale on the track winning the heat.Dunn & Lee looked like they might have something for him...at that point in the night.
World GT only had a couple cars...Chris Hogue looked good with his CRC & David Lee had the legendary Speed Merchant.But it only took one mistake from Hogue to give the heat to the crafty Mr.Lee.

The second round of heats saw David Lee shine winning both 12th scale & World GT heats. Dunn seemed to be fast as usual while Fox & Reese had problems.Cooper King made it out for the first time in a while and was running good on the Big Rug.

The Main started fast with Lee & Fox being quick and Dunn giving chase to them.Fox again had a problem...shortly after setting fast lap.
David Lee led the remainder of the race with a real loose car.Stevie Dunn was closing the gap but ran out of time.R/Car newcomer Sean Buchanan run a good race in third followed by Coop & Tony.
Chris Hogue put together his best race of the night with an A Main win his first night out in WGT.A victory in a two car field may seem little, but not when you finish ahead of Dave.

* Scobell looked good his first night out in his 12th scale.He did a lot of testing and ran a lot of laps.

Thanks for coming out fellas:thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

DReese, you have a PM.


----------



## cwoods34

Well, got the T3R in the mail today..... it's only a matter of time now......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good news for Cody Woods...bad news if you chased him last season too.

Congrats on the the new ride C-DUB...it's always fun to have a new project to make go fast.


----------



## dragrace

Can’t sleep, still devastated from the loss on Wed.

Heading to Cleveland on Sunday to try and get thing figured out.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

2000 Civic SI body also ordered to match my 1:1...... can't wait :hat:

Does anyone do anodizing locally, or can anyone recommend a place? I'd like to get some of the T3R pieces done before I start assembling......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Colors Inc. on the east side.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> 2000 Civic SI body also ordered to match my 1:1...... can't wait :hat:
> 
> Does anyone do anodizing locally, or can anyone recommend a place? I'd like to get some of the T3R pieces done before I start assembling......


I'm sure they will tell you when you anodize but I think they already are anodized clear. also be careful with contact surfaces and screw holes since the anodizing adds material you will likely have to retap all threads and retaping anodized aluminum can be a pain


----------



## PDK RACING

*pm*

Dragrace you have pm.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve Dunn...

Bring the World GT with you if you can...I'd like to start getting some laps with it.

And maybe your tire truer...I have several World GT Oval tires left over from Sportsman Truck that I would like to get some complete sets cut down to size.They'll at least get me on the track for some practice...I'll call Tony & get new shoes before I start racing again.


----------



## PDK RACING

I will bring my truer also.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday On Road the Big Rug*

Doors open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm

_Good group of 12th Scales & World GT's last week.
R/Car Cafe will be open_


----------



## Kevin Cole

Dunn-I didn't get your message until late last night...we had quarter scale racing and with 8-10 cars it can be loud.

I'll call you on my way to the track...I have classes until about 1pm today.


----------



## mike1985

*Wgt*

Hello Indy guys. My name is Mike AKA hammer. I know carpet racer and Brian from past racing. I'm leaving R/C and going back to drag racing big cars so I have some on road stuff for sale, including (2) WGT cars. Steve suggested I post a link here for you guys.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=301708

thanks and good luck racing this winter


----------



## PDK RACING

Hate to see ya go but glad dragraing is gaining another racer. I have a few friends who still run jegs series. Is anyone bringing a truer tonight. My arbor will not be in today. Down to last set of tires that are trued.


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Hate to see ya go but glad dragraing is gaining another racer. I have a few friends who still run jegs series. Is anyone bringing a truer tonight. My arbor will not be in today. Down to last set of tires that are trued.


Sorry I forgot to load mine when I left home this morning.


Steve


----------



## Kevin Cole

No big deal this week fellas...it will get done in due time.

As soon as I pick up my daughter from school at 2:30...I'm headed to the track.

Track opens at 4pm...and as soon as we get it laid-out

:thumbsup:Should be a fun night:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Not going to make it tonight. I have to work this evening......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Chogue

not gonna make it either still here at the happy factory..... gonna be a long night.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to Floyd for coming up with a cool lay-out.

We only had 4 guys in practicing...good group though.

A lot of good testing tonight on the Big Rug.


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks to Floyd for coming up with a cool lay-out........


Well, remember how is was laid out for next week. I will be there and most of the others will be there, too. I look forward to running on any layout if it is cool.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We added a new racer/friend this evening that looks to fair good in both World GT & 12th Scale.

He traveled down from Valpo...to run the Big Rug.He did mention he would be back next week.

Sean Buchanan(Atlanta/Louisville) also called and said he would be back next Wednesday as well.


----------



## PDK RACING

*rollout.*

What is a good rollout starting point for rug in1/12. My arbor came today and I want to true tires to car setup.


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Last Race*

Two more Sunday races 'til the Asphalt Attack trophy race. 

Indy Bombers and Short course could be some good additions to the big show. Let me know if you're interested.

Last race of the season will be the trophy race on Sunday, 9/12/2010.


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> What is a good rollout starting point for rug in1/12. My arbor came today and I want to true tires to car setup.


Rears: 1.75
Front: 1.70

Rollout around 3.80-4.00 I think

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Rears: 1.75
> Front: 1.70
> 
> Rollout around 3.80-4.00 I think
> 
> Steve Dunn


I'm at 3.83 now. Did you have a chance to put together a receiver pack? if not let me take a peek at yours, I'm not sure what cells to use. If yo use a two cell will a votage reg. Be used? I found li-fe cells, they run at lower votage no reg needed,but it did not list the size of the cells.I think one more Wednesday and I will try to hang with you big dawgs...


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin, When will the Point Series start and do you have any details on it? 

Greg


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I'm at 3.83 now. Did you have a chance to put together a receiver pack? if not let me take a peek at yours, I'm not sure what cells to use. If yo use a two cell will a votage reg. Be used? I found li-fe cells, they run at lower votage no reg needed,but it did not list the size of the cells.I think one more Wednesday and I will try to hang with you big dawgs...


Yep. I have it ready for you. It has a switch and everything. You will need a female receiver type connector to charge it. I usually charge at 1amp.


Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

Is it Wednesday yet????


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Is it Wednesday yet????


Yes it is. Mains start in 5min. Get ready, we will wait on you........hahahaha


Steve Dunn


----------



## Bob~H

Any one wanting to get started in VTA, I have a Losi XXX-s touring car that has been run in VTA. The XXX-s is a belt drive car. It has a usable but not not new Mustang body with two complete sets of VTA tires and wheels that have some life left in them. I wouldtake $95 for it as a roller no electronics. PM me if interested.

Bob~H


----------



## Crptracer

Just a thought but I think a series between the tracks with teams would be an awesome idea teams must be blind draw and must have:

1-Bomber
1-VTA
1-RCGT
1-Minni Cooper

Points for qualifiying and finishes and the other stuff I leave up to the tracks. We could call it the "Indy Cup" series or the"Crptracer Invotaional" whichever ;-)


----------



## indymodz

ITS WEDNESDAY!!!!!:hat::hat:

see ya at 4(pm)..


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> Just a thought but I think a series between the tracks with teams would be an awesome idea teams must be blind draw and must have:
> 
> 1-Bomber
> 1-VTA
> 1-RCGT
> 1-Minni Cooper
> 
> Points for qualifiying and finishes and the other stuff I leave up to the tracks. We could call it the "Indy Cup" series or the"Crptracer Invotaional" whichever ;-)


How many lap handicap does the team that ends up with you get :wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wow...there's a MillerTime zing.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Racing Tonight at the Marion County Fairgrounds_

*R/Car On Road
Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm*

The R/Car Cafe will be Open.


----------



## trerc

Whats the rules for novice...:tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good turn out for both World GT & 12th Scale tonight.

A good evening with great friends(some new ones).

Thanks for coming out tonight guys.

I will get the results posted tomorrow.


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> Good turn out for both World GT & 12th Scale tonight.
> 
> A good evening with great friends(some new ones).
> 
> Thanks for coming out tonight guys.
> 
> I will get the results posted tomorrow.


Thanks to everyone who raced last night. That was really fun to watch. The level of talent of the drivers was incredible. Now I see why drivers say if you want the highest level of competition come to R/CAR. Very impressive.

Thanks to Kris and Scott who came down from NW Indiana to race with us. You guys can wheel a car that's for sure.

Hallenbeck - great as always.


----------



## Crptracer

Miller Time said:


> How many lap handicap does the team that ends up with you get :wave:


 I race R/C like i golf the higher the number on the other side of the minus the better.....During my break I realized that I liked hanging out and messing with the car more than I liked trying to win I guess...Alot of people think that since I had the best stuff I was trying to throw money at a win or why did I travel to races...and i say why buy a pinto when you can buy a Benz..Why not travel some times its the trip not the destination...Plus you get to see alot of great racing plus I aint no chicken...I dont mind being traffic to some good drivers it doesnt seem to bother Miller so why would it bother me.. In the end I realized its about having fun,fellowship and toy cars.....:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

So does this mean Crptracer is coming to play toy cars with us this yr:thumbsup:


----------



## wlpjr2

Crptracer said:


> In the end I realized its about having fun,fellowship and toy cars.....:thumbsup:


AMen! I would take the Pinto over the Benz though!


----------



## jtsbell

wlpjr2 said:


> AMen! I would take the Pinto over the Benz though!


I'd like a chevy insted.


----------



## smokefan

I'll take a Subaru


----------



## cwoods34

Does anybody need a 13.5 motor? I need to sell mine or trade it for a 21.5........ :hat:

With Steve back to the track everybody needs to stock up on caster blocks and steering knuckles......


----------



## Miller Time

Crptracer said:


> I race R/C like i golf the higher the number on the other side of the minus the better.....During my break I realized that I liked hanging out and messing with the car more than I liked trying to win I guess...Alot of people think that since I had the best stuff I was trying to throw money at a win or why did I travel to races...and i say why buy a pinto when you can buy a Benz..Why not travel some times its the trip not the destination...Plus you get to see alot of great racing plus I aint no chicken...I dont mind being traffic to some good drivers it doesnt seem to bother Miller so why would it bother me.. In the end I realized its about having fun,fellowship and toy cars.....:thumbsup:


That was perhaps the most well put statement I've heard in a long time. All kidding aside it is attitude like that that keep this HOBBY going. Irregardless of my ability or lack there of it is the wrench time that is the HOBBY, lets face it how much time do you actually spend on the clock versus in the pit..


----------



## Kevin Cole

**I need a tissue**

_By the way...

Sept.19 we start running on Sundays
(Sept.16 starts Thursday Night On Road Practice)_

_*All kidding aside...great words/thoughts from Vaught...you're family bro, get out here and enjoy._


----------



## Crptracer

Unfortunately it doesnt look like I will be returning. I may hit a few sunday's but looks like I will be hitting the road to do some work. But who knows hopefully I will find a place to race where ever I end up and hopefully the track and its racers are close to the caliber at the big rug....I will try and keep stirring things up on here and I wish ya all the best....I hope that u guys get something worked out with slots and a series develops from it....We are really fortunate to have such great facillites and people running them here in Indy and lets not forget our freinds at summit up north...Its hard to believe a few years ago we were batteling just to run on road and now it seems you could trip and fall and land in a chicane...This is a big year for all 3 tracks and I think Indiana on-road is going to be huge...The Big Rug will make a Big name for itself with On-road drivers across the midwest with becoming a stopping point in a few series and I see a roar regional in the not to distant future....So all I say think before you post and promote promote promote your local track all over the net these tracks and owners have put alot into these tracks and its time we give a little back.....I hope I get to atleast turn a few laps at all the Indy tracks this year but if not "I WILL BE BACK"


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve-there's always a car (On road/Oval) at the track if you want to run it.

Good luck buddy...hope to see you soon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night Results*
_Sept.1/2010_

*17.5 12th Scale*
1.Kris Poloncak (TQ)(10.958)
2.Domenic Reese (10.882)
3.David Lee (10.904)
4.Steve Dunn (10.832)
5.Sean Buchanan (11.440)
6.Scott Sanders (dns)

*World GT*
1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ)(10.585)
2.Chris Hogue (10.873)
3.David Lee (11.238)
4.Scott Sanders (dns)


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> *Wednesday Night Results*
> _Sept.1/2010_
> 
> *17.5 12th Scale*
> 1.Kris Poloncak (TQ)(10.958)
> 2.Domenic Reese (10.882)
> 3.David Lee (10.904)
> 4.Steve Dunn (10.832)
> 5.Sean Buchanan (11.440)
> 6.Scott Sanders (dns)
> 
> *World GT*
> 1.Greg Hallenbeck (TQ)(10.585)
> 2.Chris Hogue (10.873)
> 3.David Lee (11.238)
> 4.Scott Sanders (dns)


WOW I see a whooping in 1/12. Dave and Steve what are you going to do when I come back? I am giving you guys time to sharpen your skills. I see a lot of spanking going on when I come back. 
Kevin tell mama to hurry and get her license, David and Steve are going to need something to ease the pain of the spankings.:dude:


----------



## smokefan

Steve I hope things work out for ya to be able to join us at least a few times this yr. 
Good Luck Bud


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*BEWARE...Rusty's back*_


----------



## dragrace

Rusty,

Welcome back ! ! !.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Tell Blackstock & the boys to make the trip to Indy...if you can catch him so he can hear the invite:devil:


----------



## JonnySocko

Looks like I'll have to get my 12th scale ready. Need to catch up on my ESC programming I guess since it's 17.5.

Anyone been talking about regular sedan? I know there will be a group for VTA and GT.

Might have to roll out my WGT car finally too.

Rick


----------



## Kevin Cole

It will be good having you race with us again this season Rick.

12th scale & World GT both will be big this season...the Sedan guys will show up eventually.

I expect some 13.5 12th scale being ran on some Sundays(starting Sept.19)...so make sure you bring both options.


----------



## indy-25

I'll have my rubber touring vehicle for a while unless the count sucks and i'll move to WGT.


----------



## Miller Time

indy-25 said:


> I'll have my WGT. for a while ... rubber touring vehicle sucks ....


I could not agree more


----------



## cwoods34

> Originally Posted by *indy-25*
> _I'll have my WGT. for a while ... Millertime's driving ability sucks ...._


I could not agree more 





And also, Kevin "Teddybear" Cole, you have a PM......


----------



## Kevin Cole

Got it-thx CW...talk to you soon.


----------



## Miller Time

I been taking driving lessons from Steve Vaught so i'll be ready to this season


----------



## smokefan

Well I need to paint up a new body and then I should be ready for some big rug action


----------



## cwoods34

I gotta paint a body tonight myself! I should be up there this Wednesday for some (not so) hot laps with the new car. 

MillerTime, PM in about 2 minutes......


----------



## j21moss

well when November gets here, my 1st race back will be on a Sunday with my WGT.. been dying to try it since I missed the couple of races last spring so see ya in Nov.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Doc...WGT will be big this season.

It will be good to see you out there with Hogue & the boys.


----------



## Alex C

*1/12 Scale Mod???*

Hello Fellas!!!

Just inquiring if your track offers up any class for 1/12 Scale Mod????

A few of us from Chicagoland would like to stop in sometime to practice and perhaps race a weekend or two.

Any and all information would be great, as well as any hotel recommendations.

Hope to come out to your facility in the near future ............... Best Regards!!!

Alex


----------



## Miller Time

Alex C said:


> Hello Fellas!!!
> 
> Just inquiring if your track offers up any class for 1/12 Scale Mod????
> 
> A few of us from Chicagoland would like to stop in sometime to practice and perhaps race a weekend or two.
> 
> Any and all information would be great, as well as any hotel recommendations.
> 
> Hope to come out to your facility in the near future ............... Best Regards!!!
> 
> Alex


1/12 mod is not an 'official' class but a few of us have mentioned occasionally tosses them on the track, post up when your heading over and we can see what we can do


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have some hotel info at the track...I'll pick it up tomorrow evening and get it posted.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow for some hot laps...... only practice.


----------



## indymodz

Same here..


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Racing Wednesday Night...
at the Marion County Fairgrounds_

*R/Car On Road
Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm*

The R/Car Cafe will be Open.


----------



## PDK RACING

Man how do I wish I would be turning laps with everyone but think I am done for a few weeks. This tonsillectomy is kicking my a$$.I would not wish this on my worse enemy.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hang in there Brandon...when I was 5 they sold me on the ice cream deal and it didn't work.

Get some rest...see you soon.


----------



## cwoods34

Who plans on hitting the Hurricane race October 2nd in Winthrop? I want to go but could use a travel buddy. Anyone, anyone?.............


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Who plans on hitting the Hurricane race October 2nd in Winthrop? I want to go but could use a travel buddy. Anyone, anyone?.............


If your driving I MAY be interested in splitting expenses


----------



## cwoods34

Well, the Civic is roomy but has its limitations. If someone else were to drive I would pay all gas expenses, OR I can drive someone's sweet mini-van, OR if all of the stuff fits in the Civic, we'll take it!


----------



## Miller Time

not much stuff for 1 class but 200K miles on the semi-sweet minivan, and I hope to limp through 1 more winter, but first I have to see if I can even get that Saturday off work....and I have other options for racing that weekend so I won't know till mid to late next week.

You got my # we can discuss it.


----------



## cwoods34

I just toasted a Tekin RS Wednesday that I have to get fixed, and although I paid for a new battery from Thunderpower on the 31st they have yet to ship it to me....... so I might not even have half of my stuff before then!

I will give you a ring sometime next week......


----------



## PDK RACING

If I am better I am racing no pratice. Plus THE STIG got his hands on a 5.1 for a night of 1/12 scale action. Gona be a good turnout, two more for the line up.


----------



## PDK RACING

I think we all need to post a big hug to cwoods...lol


----------



## cwoods34

Sorry, but the only man I'd let hug me is Kevin "Teddybear" Cole. :hat:


----------



## rockin_bob13

pdk and cwoods, you ought to show what you got tomorrow, on the asphalt, if you got any.


----------



## fselzer

rockin_bob13 said:


> pdk and cwoods, you ought to show what you got tomorrow, on the asphalt, if you got any.


Sounds like a challenge to me

Seriously though, if any of our regular racers can make it to the asphalt attack race I know that Bob would appreciate it. I know how much work he has done to let you guys have yet another place to race. 

Great job, Bob:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

rockin_bob13 said:


> pdk and cwoods, you ought to show what you got tomorrow, on the asphalt, if you got any.


My wife will not let me have my "any" back. Lol


----------



## cwoods34

My "any" is waiting on a ESC to be fixed and a battery to be shipped 

Millertime is graciously allowing me to borrow an RS Pro until I get mine back..... thank you sir!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Upcoming Big Rug On Road_

*September*
- Wed.9/15 Racing at 7pm
- Thurs.9/16 Open Practice 4pm-9pm
- Sun. 9/19 Racing at 1pm...doors open at 10am
- Wed.9/22 Racing at 7pm
- Thurs.9/23 open On Road Practice 4pm-9pm
* *** No Racing Sunday Sept.26 *** *
- Wed.9/29 On Road racing at 7pm

*October*
Every Wed. & Sun. the entire month.
*The Halloween Pumpkin Bash on the 31st(Pizza Party) *

The Hurricane All Star Race is Saturday Nov.6


----------



## Sonny B

Anybody planning to run 1/12 scale this Sunday?


----------



## PDK RACING

Sonny B said:


> Anybody planning to run 1/12 scale this Sunday?


I know I will be up Wednesday with one other unless Steve and David switch to Sundays. I am open to one or other


----------



## dragrace

Sonny B said:


> Anybody planning to run 1/12 scale this Sunday?


Hey Sonny,

I will be there Wed. and Sunday's each month. Come on down and beat up on me like everyone else does.

Steve Dunn


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I know I will be up Wednesday with one other unless Steve and David switch to Sundays. I am open to one or other


 
Come on Wed. I will be there most Weds.


----------



## PDK RACING

Mr. Dunn will ya toss the receiver pack in your box. Let me know what I owe ya for it. I think Steve Martin aka the stig is running 1/12 on Wednesday. Has one of Bob's.


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Mr. Dunn will ya toss the receiver pack in your box. Let me know what I owe ya for it. I think Steve Martin aka the stig is running 1/12 on Wednesday. Has one of Bob's.


Sure. See you wed.....

Steve


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tomorrow to get the "USGT/RCGT" car running. The motor in it isn't legal (still on order) but at least it'll get around the track.


----------



## JonnySocko

Sonny B said:


> Anybody planning to run 1/12 scale this Sunday?


Do you ever stay home on weekends? :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Indy is home to Sonny...we just have to share his time with everyone else.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_On Road Racing Tonight...
at the Marion County Fairgrounds_

*R/Car On Road
Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm*

The R/Car Cafe will be Open.


----------



## PDK RACING

Wife has to work late. I am out for tonight. Have fun guys.


----------



## fselzer

PDK RACING said:


> Wife has to work late. I am out for tonight. Have fun guys.


You missed some great racing. Speaking of that, the level of competition especially in the 12th scale stuff is amazing. Lots of great drivers out there. 

Special thanks to all who drove from out of town.


----------



## PDK RACING

fselzer said:


> You missed some great racing. Speaking of that, the level of competition especially in the 12th scale stuff is amazing. Lots of great drivers out there.
> 
> Special thanks to all who drove from out of town.


Yea I Know I wanted to run real bad, but track is open this sunday so I will see Ya all then...Steve sorry I missed ya bring it sunday if you are not running call 317-809-3764 me maybe meet up? :wave:


----------



## dragrace

I should be there. Been sick for a few days so I am trying to get things caught up from work...

Steve


----------



## Lugnutz

What time will the track open tomorrow for racing?


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Big Rug On Road Racing
Sunday(tomorrow) _

Doors open at 10am
Racing at 1pm

The Cafe will be open


----------



## smokefan

Kevin unfortunately Kyle and I are not going to make it this Sunday.


----------



## j21moss

thinking about coming out and watch some races


----------



## charlie2755

It felt good to be back on the rug. I wish some more guys would have come out, but still had a good time.


----------



## jonesy112

did any vta's turn out?


----------



## smokefan

Kevin your not running next Sun right? But are the following correct.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...that is correct.

I'll get in touch with our webmaster and have the calendar changed on the website.

We had 2 12th scales, 1 VTA, and 1 Indy GT practicing today.


----------



## drhodes1989

Kevin u have pm


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> Yes...that is correct.
> 
> I'll get in touch with our webmaster and have the calendar changed on the website.
> 
> We had 2 12th scales, 1 VTA, and 1 Indy GT practicing today.


What happened to all of the RCGT and VTA guys Is it still too early?


----------



## smokefan

fselzer said:


> What happened to all of the RCGT and VTA guys Is it still too early?


I had a family issue come up unexpectedly or Kyle and I would have been there. I am ready for some racing on the big rug.


----------



## jonesy112

I should have my VTA out there wed. We going to get a few more vtas showing up so we can have a class?


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> I should have my VTA out there wed. We going to get a few more vtas showing up so we can have a class?


We will be there pretty much every other Sun. for vta. I wouldn't worry the cars will show.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Last season we usually had 8-15 VTA's on Sundays...and about half that on Wednesdays.

It's still a little early...more will show each week.

This is the perfect time to get out and work on the new VTA package.Greg Cobb tested his all day Sunday and I think picked up close to 2 seconds by days end.
Now I know you guys dont need that since he waxed everyone most of last season.But think about it...maybe all extra track time is part of the reason why he is so good.

Hallenbeck is the same way... he spends a Thursday evening wrenching/testing at the track, and then tq's and wins two classes on Sunday.

Dominic Reese does the same deal...extra track time & radio time really pay off early in the season.


----------



## Crptracer

Since there is no chance of me racing this year I am selling the following:

1.Xray T3R brand new never built..$275
2. 2 acura Type R bodies never opened...40
3. 2 sets of unopened rcgt belted tires..25.00
4. 2 sets of wheels chrome with white spokes<<<there awesome never opened..25.00
5. Also have a set of ECS driveshafts for the T3R..30
6. Also 1 screw set for the T3R..20


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I missed this past Sunday as I had tickets to the Colts game. My 25.5 VTA is pretty much ready to go. I also have a new TC5R waiting to be built for RCGT.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Colts tickets always get a pass:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Crptracer said:


> Since there is no chance of me racing this year I am selling the following:
> 
> 1.Xray T3R brand new never built..$275
> 2. 2 acura Type R bodies never opened...40
> 3. 2 sets of unopened rcgt belted tires..25.00
> 4. 2 sets of wheels chrome with white spokes<<<there awesome never opened..25.00
> 5. Also have a set of ECS driveshafts for the T3R..30
> 6. Also 1 screw set for the T3R..20


That's a deal...someone needs to jump on this.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin

I forgot to ask you, the layout that I saw on the rug tonight, will that be the layout for tommorrow? I would like to get there as soon as possible to get some more track time on this car. Thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yep...Floyd said he would be at the track around 3.

You might call Bill tomorrow and find out if he plans to be there any earlier than that.

I'll be there after I take the test I have in the late afternoon...that I should be studying for right now
(or maybe I should be asleep):freak:


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> Yep...Floyd said he would be at the track around 3.
> 
> You might call Bill tomorrow and find out if he plans to be there any earlier than that.
> 
> I'll be there after I take the test I have in the late afternoon...that I should be studying for right now
> (or maybe I should be asleep):freak:


Definitely asleep:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

You don't now it yet but I will be using that 1/12 body that you have that was professionally painted by one of the best painters in the country. I will pay you what you paid the painter so that I have something to run tonight....


Yes I am still sick so I will probably be grumpy....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin did I see that you will not race this Sunday.CAPNJACK


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> Kevin did I see that you will not race this Sunday.CAPNJACK


Yes Jack...our AMB system will be at the Velodrome Nationals.

We will be back at it the following Sunday...Oct.3rd


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm definitely in next Sunday. I miss the food the most.did you guys get burgers in. Want one


----------



## jonesy112

Sorry guys, had some stuff come up and wont make it tonight. I will be there next wed for sure though.


----------



## Lugnutz

Is anybody going to the first Hurricane All star race?


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Is anybody going to the first Hurricane All star race?


Cody was thinking about it and looking for a travel partner.
Sean and I are thinking about it but will likely travel together from Fort Wayne.


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin you have PM.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Gotcha RV...back at ya.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin the TV will be working on Sundays for NFL games right?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Oh yeah:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Lugnutz said:


> Is anybody going to the first Hurricane All star race?


Man I did not know anybody still raced. He still afraid of ducks


----------



## cwoods34

I plan to hit the first Hurricane race. I have been putting bugs in Brian Smith's ear about it, but nothing is set in stone yet....... :hat:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm in for the 1st Hurrican Race (in Winthrop Harbor, IL). Maybe we can get a few more guys to travel. Does anyone have an RV so I can sleep instead of drive?


----------



## PDK RACING

Steve Martin has for sale A TC5 with ceramic bearings. It also includes Aluminum turnbuckles and outdrives. One 40c thunder Power lipo and a bag of VTA rims and tires for $250.00. He will have the car at THE BIG RUG if interested.


----------



## PDK RACING

Dragrace you have pm


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> Sean and I are thinking about it but will likely travel together from Fort Wayne.


See, this is how rumors get started... 

-Sean


----------



## TrickyOne

Kevin...I have something to mail out to you for your Track what address should i use to mail it?

Thanks
Kevin


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet????


----------



## charlie2755

Who's comming out on Sunday? I want to run but do not want to make the drive for just practice.


----------



## smokefan

Race or practice Kyle and I will be there for VTA


----------



## cwoods34

Lugnutz, PM............ :hat:


----------



## velcro

Looking forward to a great night of 1/12 scale tomorrow night, ScottSanders, Crush and myself (Kris Poloncak) will be coming to race tomorrow night, see everyone then...


----------



## Kevin Cole

You guys have a safe trip down...we'll see y'all Wednesday evening.


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm in 1/12. Anyone care if I run 13.5 with spx so I can keep up.


----------



## dragrace

Sorry won't make it tonight. My car is all apart and I couldn't get it ready last night with the new chassis and pod plates.

See you Sunday....

Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

Great racing last night guys. The competition was outstanding. Whenever David Lee has to really sweat you know you have raised the bar:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Got my car ready for Sunday. BTW is it Sunday yet LOL


----------



## cwoods34

Ok, now 2 people have backed out of buying it.......

I need to get rid of a brand new in-the-box T3R, Spec-R CVD shafts, and a spare screw kit...... $315 OBO. 

Good luck to Mr. Cobb and Mr. Smith at the 1st Hurricane race this weekend! Had I not smoked both a Tekin RS AND a Putnam Duo 2 along with replacing a cracked battery I would be joining them :thumbsup:


----------



## rockin_bob13

Sunday


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have T3R's everyday for $265 NIB. No innernet required.


----------



## indy-25

Is anyone running rubber tc?


----------



## mQuillin

Sunday Racing


----------



## mQuillin

I have to have two posts to post a link...so...


----------



## mQuillin

Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=165133763496806


----------



## KyleJ

Have you guys been running any Coopers or Bombers there?


----------



## jtsbell

I like to see a full field of coopers & bombers show up sunday,it would be a lot of fun.we need to get ready for Nov.6 for the shoot out.


----------



## indymodz

Is on-road running on Sunday?


----------



## smokefan

indymodz said:


> Is on-road running on Sunday?


last I heard it was I will be there unless I hear otherwise


----------



## fselzer

KyleJ said:


> Have you guys been running any Coopers or Bombers there?


You bring em will race em:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer

indymodz said:


> Is on-road running on Sunday?


Yes, onroad racing tomorrow doors open at 10 am with racing at 1 pm.


----------



## indymodz

sweet. Ill be there.


----------



## jonesy112

I'll be there with my VTA


----------



## mQuillin

Follow us on Twitter: http://twitter.com/RCarAssociation


----------



## smokefan

Guys we had fun today. I hope to get the x ray dialed in to my liking. At least it got faster as the day went. Kyle is liking the TC3.5 so we will see you all in a couple wks.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great day of racing...thanks to everyone who came out.

I'll get the results up here in a little bit.


----------



## merich401

I had a great time running yesterday, I want to say thanks again to Steve Dunn. One of the my honest guys i have met in the hobby. I am new to the on road deal and he didnt have a problem bringing me up to speed! Need more people like this in the hobby, if you need help on oval feel free to come find me

Matt Erich


----------



## Miller Time

rumor has it that this Sunday morning will be Miller Time:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

I had a blast yesterday out there as well. It was good getting to run with some good VTA guys. I need to find a little more speed outta mine, as Cody was coming on strong at the end of the main. I dont think I took a breath the last minute and a half of the race, lol. Looking forward to next sunday.


----------



## dragrace

merich401 said:


> I had a great time running yesterday, I want to say thanks again to Steve Dunn. One of the my honest guys i have met in the hobby. I am new to the on road deal and he didnt have a problem bringing me up to speed! Need more people like this in the hobby, if you need help on oval feel free to come find me
> 
> Matt Erich


Thanks Matt.


Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

merich401 said:


> I had a great time running yesterday, I want to say thanks again to Steve Dunn. One of the my honest guys i have met in the hobby. I am new to the on road deal and he didnt have a problem bringing me up to speed! Need more people like this in the hobby, if you need help on oval feel free to come find me
> 
> Matt Erich


Steve is a good guy.

Matt, if you want some serious 12th scale racing show up on wednesday evenings:thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> rumor has it that this Sunday morning will be Miller Time:thumbsup:


and Country Time. VTA and GT.

Kevin, Do we have the option to run 17.5 with spec speed control in the GT class?


----------



## jtsbell

Greg you have to tie a string to your car and pull it around.


----------



## Lugnutz

Everybody get ready for the Hurricane Series on 11/6. Every class will have some guys that are fast. We need a good showing from the Indy crew.


----------



## jtsbell

Did I hear wright Sunday that snap track is coming to the RUG.


----------



## jtsbell

Congrats Greg on a THIRD up north&Brian a close FORTH.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin - I have a poster and some flyers from Mr. Kevin Kane regarding the Hurricane series. I'll try and swing up on Wednesday.

Brian and Rob King put on one of THE best battles in VTA I have ever witnessed. It was 8 minutes of position changes and minor yet dramatic driver errors that put on a great show for everybody.


----------



## dragrace

jtsbell said:


> Did I hear wright Sunday that snap track is coming to the RUG.


Yes January......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> and Country Time. VTA and GT.
> 
> Kevin, Do we have the option to run 17.5 with spec speed control in the GT class?


I'd like to see them run together a little before committing...it will be hard to top the racing we seen Sunday with Charlie & Steve.


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> Kevin - I have a poster and some flyers from Mr. Kevin Kane regarding the Hurricane series. I'll try and swing up on Wednesday.
> 
> Brian and Rob King put on one of THE best battles in VTA I have ever witnessed. It was 8 minutes of position changes and minor yet dramatic driver errors that put on a great show for everybody.


Thanks Cody...Kevin had mentioned something about that...we appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Yes January......
> 
> Steve Dunn


We're hoping to have it by late January, but it all depends on racers coming out & enjoying the facility with reckless spending overlooked.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Sunday Oct.3 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Michael Jones (13.715)
2.Cody Armes (TQ)(13.244)
3.Jerry Barton (14.057)
4.Kyle Barton (14.462)_

_*Indy GT*_
_1.Steve Martin (12.031)
2.Cody Armes (TQ)(12.281)
3.Bob Cordell (12.547)
4.Charlie Arterburn (12.181)_


_*12th Scale*_
_1.Steve Dunn (TQ)(10.657)
2.Brandon Scobell (11.636)
3.Matt Erich (no transponder)_

_*Mini-Cooper/Bomber*_
_1.Cody Armes
2.Kyle Jarbow
3.Captain Jack_


----------



## trerc

Captain Jack wheeling a mini coop??? :freak: Do my eyes deceive me!?!

It IS a cold day in hell....


----------



## PDK RACING

In one week postman will deliver my silver bullet.


----------



## dragrace

We should have a good crowd for Wed. night. Hope to see everyone come out and have fun. I bet Floyd will make some cookies if enough people show up.

FYI.... The Gate's Holloween Race later this month has a VTA, TC Rubber, 1/12 classes. The guys up there are great to race with if you want to attend....

Steve Dunn


----------



## garrittpwl

hey guys, dad and I have been out of the game a bit since karting kinda took over this summer, i was getting all my stuff back out to run and reading up a bit on the rules, turns out my whole freaking VTA car has been outlawed , probably just gonna combine some parts for the tc rubber class. anyways hope to see you soon


----------



## cwoods34

GARRITT, what's up bud. Call me if you like (997-4793), we can probably get your car legal again for $75 or so :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> GARRITT, what's up bud. Call me if you like (997-4793), we can probably get your car legal again for $75 or so :thumbsup:


'Legal for $75' I did not know Kevin was that expensive


----------



## garrittpwl

*a*

yeah well, i need a 25.5 motor, cuz mine is the 21.5, and I need a new esc because the spx has been outlawed, to run the indy gt class all i need is a new set of tires and new body work, so i think im gonna lean that way


----------



## Kevin Cole

Carpet On Road racing Tonight at RCAR

Doors open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm


----------



## Miller Time

what time do the doors open this Sunday?


----------



## smokefan

What day next wk is onroad practice?? I am on vacation and would like to come down and dial in my car some more.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> what time do the doors open this Sunday?


I'll be there at 9am to start working on the track...the doors officially open at 10am.

Of course they will be unlocked for any early rising racer who might want to help lay-out the track.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> What day next wk is onroad practice?? I am on vacation and would like to come down and dial in my car some more.


Right now we're just open on Sundays & Wednesdays for on road practice/racing...Thursdays have not yielded more than one racer so we're closed on that day for now.If interest picks up for that night we will consider adding it later on in the season.


----------



## indianchief

Hey On-road guys - I've got a bunch of TC5 Parts I am looking to get rid of. I don't have any on-road carts in my fleet. I got these from a guy I bought out a while ago. I thought I would ask you local folks first before I drop them on eBay. All brand new, and alot in bag they've all just been sitting on my bench:

QTY 8 TC5 Diff Rebuild Kits (Retail 10.99 each)
QTY 3 VCS2 Shock Rebuild Kits (Retail 5.99 each)
TC5 Front Bumper ($4.99)
TC5 Front Bumper Brace (4.99)
TC5 Aluminum Outdrives (26.99)
TC5 Diff Pulley - 40T (5.99)
TC5 Rear Hub 0 degree (5.99)
TC5 Rear Hub 1 degree (5.99)
Diff Balls (1.50)
QTY 3 12I 12I 10L/12L Springs (6.00)
Approximately 16 A-Arms (opened but new)
Approximately 6 Hubs (opened but new)
Used Battery Hold Down
Some Aluminum Collars

All of it's brand new - I just don't need it. There is about 150.00 worth of parts at retail. Make me an offer. I normally race Saturdays off-road @ Indy Slots, but I can meet up somewhere else if desired! Drop me a pm here if you're interested.

Thanks for looking and sorry to invade your thread!

Cory V


----------



## smokefan

Just a FYI Roar is having issues with the Tekin 208 software. Additional info can be found on Roars website.


----------



## cwoods34

Yeah there was some chatter up north that the "spec" profile (technically 0 timing) actually applied a small amount of timing at various points in the RPM range..... just enough that it wasn't what you'd call noticeable.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Weeknight Racing (Tuesday Oval/Wednesday On Road) back to $10 next week.*


----------



## smokefan

How did the racing go? I hope to make it down Wed. for some VTA action


----------



## PDK RACING

smokefan said:


> How did the racing go? I hope to make it down Wed. for some VTA action


There are 400 vta and 590 12th scale. We are still racing. Lol


----------



## jonesy112

it was good, a little smaller turnout but I bet the great weather outside had something to do with that. I think we ended up with 4 VTA, 5 RCGT and maybe 3 or 4 12th scale.


----------



## dragrace

This Wed. the guy's from Valpo should be here. I think the turnout will be much better this week.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112

What do the guys from valpo bring to race, just 1/12th scale stuff or do they bring some TC cars?


----------



## Miller Time

Sean, Phil, and Leah will be down with me next Sunday, all for 1/12


----------



## fselzer

Miller Time said:


> Sean, Phil, and Leah will be down with me next Sunday, all for 1/12


I didn't know that Leah raced 12th scale. Is this the same Leah that can really wheel a VTA car?


----------



## fselzer

dragrace said:


> This Wed. the guy's from Valpo should be here. I think the turnout will be much better this week.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Anyone hear from Roebling yet? I hope everything is OK with him.

A good turnout would be helpful:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

well if I can get my 2 trees cut up Kyle and I will be down Wed for vta. I am going to have to go back to work to get some rest from my vacation LOL


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan - let me know for sure if you guys are going to be down there wed or not when it get a little closer to then. I usually have other plans on weds but i might change them this week for a decent vta turnout


----------



## Miller Time

fselzer said:


> I didn't know that Leah raced 12th scale. Is this the same Leah that can really wheel a VTA car?


Yeah the same...there is a reason Phil did not let her run 1/12...he was scared.


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> smokefan - let me know for sure if you guys are going to be down there wed or not when it get a little closer to then. I usually have other plans on weds but i might change them this week for a decent vta turnout


 We will know by Tuesday evening.


----------



## cwoods34

I should be there this Sunday for some USGT mayhem.

MILLERTIME - I will have that Dynamite pack for ya. All I ask in return is a hug. Kevin's hugs are great but I like to mix it up once in awhile.


----------



## jtsbell

Millertime would you send me the 203 to [email protected]. THANKYOU Capnjack


----------



## velcro

I (Kris Poloncak) will be coming this wednesday for 1/12 scale, Scott and Crush have to work, looking forward to a fun night of racing, see everyone wednesday evening.


----------



## dragrace

fselzer said:


> Anyone hear from Roebling yet? I hope everything is OK with him.
> 
> A good turnout would be helpful:thumbsup:


Yes, He will be here next wed. He was waiting on a new Speed Control.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night Carpet On Road*

-Doors open at 4pm
-Racing at 7pm
-*Only $10 first class*($5 for additional)
-2 heats & the mains
-All classes welcome
-RCAR Cafe will be open


----------



## fselzer

dragrace said:


> Yes, He will be here next wed. He was waiting on a new Speed Control.
> 
> Steve Dunn


That's great news:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Tires trued batteries charged toolbox loaded in the trunk. Ten dollars in my wallet. Bad intentions on my mind.


----------



## fselzer

PDK RACING said:


> Tires trued batteries charged toolbox loaded in the trunk. Ten dollars in my wallet. Bad intentions on my mind.


LOL


----------



## fselzer

velcro said:


> I (Kris Poloncak) will be coming this wednesday for 1/12 scale, Scott and Crush have to work, looking forward to a fun night of racing, see everyone wednesday evening.


Always glad to see you guys.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Tires trued batteries charged toolbox loaded in the trunk. Ten dollars in my wallet. Bad intentions on my mind.


Bad! You need some additional cash for the concessions.:hat:


----------



## smokefan

Well it looks like we are NOT going to make wed racing. I have too much work to finish up before I leave for Madison.


----------



## dragrace

davidl said:


> Bad! You need some additional cash for the concessions.:hat:


I think Floyd said cookies are free tonight..........HAHAHAHAHAAH


Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

dragrace said:


> I think Floyd said cookies are free tonight..........HAHAHAHAHAAH
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


In your dreams, Dunn:jest:


----------



## PDK RACING

Steve you by chance bringing laptop I have tekin installed.


----------



## PDK RACING

Had a lot of fun last night. Car is starting to work well. Need to find a good starting point for tire size. Loving the new speedo.


----------



## Miller Time

Bring out the WGT Sunday, there will be 2 coming down from Ft Wayne


----------



## Kevin Cole

I think the boys from the Valpo/Roselawn area are coming down...it might be 4 racers in that group this week.

Kris is wanting to start shaking down his WGT and Sanders car looked good last time out.

*Remember World GT is the club class that will run the Hurricane race in a few weeks.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Cody Woods- I have a opportunity for you...we need to chat.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there Sunday --- if it can't wait till then, just call me whenever :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Millertime if you still have the 1 cells Cody wants both of the thunder power batt.you have


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone have a spare ESC I can borrow Sunday? I just need to use it for USGT for the day, so it doesn't need timing or anything on it. I really don't want to take my Tekin outta the rubber car so I can practice with it (assuming I get my parts tomorrow......).


----------



## jtsbell

Cody I have a gtb or a havc you can use.


----------



## indymodz

I got an SPX you can use.


----------



## rcracer1971

*Touring Car For Sale*

HEY YA'LL, A buddy of mine is selling a Tamiya TT01E, for $160.00 obo. 

It comes with:
one chassis as roller that has a novak explorer 2 speedo,
futaba 3003 servo
shocks are aluminum body paid $60.00 for them,
silver can motor
is shaft driven, (blue anodized shaft)
stock tires and rims
Also has an extra TT01E chassis that is bare that goes
Also a plastic tray that has a ton of parts, to much to list, he says there is enough to build a second car or close to it.


----------



## j21moss

well I got a new rear shock yesterday.. and probably come out and see if this WGT will get around the track.. It will be the 1st time out on the track so probably been out of wack for awhile.. but hey.. it's all fun!!:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin, do you have a "rent-a-ride" WGT car available today?


----------



## outlander5

does the big rug run bomber class on sunday?


----------



## charlie2755

I'm looking for a 21.5 motor. If anyone has one for sale let me know.


----------



## jonesy112

Hey guys, sorry i missed racing today. How did it go for everyone?


----------



## Bob~H

charlie2755 said:


> I'm looking for a 21.5 motor. If anyone has one for sale let me know.


You have PM


----------



## fselzer

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Kevin and I really appreciate that. We strive really hard to make sure that everyone, both young and old, is treated with respect and that every driver has a great racing experience. 

"Winning More Than Races" is what R/CAR is all about!

Thanks again to everyone.

p.s. don't forget that we host the Hurricane Series race coming up November 6th:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

fselzer said:


> Thanks for all the great comments guys. Kevin and I really appreciate that. We strive really hard to make sure that everyone, both young and old, is treated with respect and that every driver has a great racing experience.
> 
> "Winning More Than Races" is what R/CAR is all about!
> 
> Thanks again to everyone.
> 
> p.s. don't forget that we host the Hurricane Series race coming up November 6th:thumbsup:


It is a pleasure to have such a fine facility to run at. Having raced at a lot of tracks in a dozen states and 2 countries, I honestly say the Big Rug, while not with out a few rough edges, is one of the best tracks I've raced at and above all else the management has one of the best attitudes and a desire to do it right while acknowleding that right does not always please everyone.

Keep it up and it will be a Nationally known track in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

outlander5 said:


> does the big rug run bomber class on sunday?


We have had a few show up...we'll run them if they come out:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Ken.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll get yesterdays results posted this evening.


----------



## smokefan

Man I am suffering from racing withdrawl. See ya Sunday!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks to Cap'n Jack for letting me borrow an ESC. I just got my new one in the mail today :hat:

I bent the living poo-nanny out of a rim, so there goes a perfectly set of good tires...... only had 5 runs on them! 

Looking forward to the Hurricane race. I hope everyone comes out! Keep in mind for our "USGT" you can run ANY rubber tire. It might be worth testing out some Jacos or Sweeps just in case you like them better. I think the HPI tires will drive fine, however, especially since Big Rug hasn't built up enough traction yet.


----------



## jtsbell

I just read that 208 soft wear is no good in roar now.The new212has to be approved by roar but has not yet.


----------



## smokefan

Jack you and Cody racing Sunday?


----------



## cwoods34

I was doing some browsing an hour ago, and I found where 212 has been approved.......


----------



## mrbighead

Miller Time said:


> It is a pleasure to have such a fine facility to run at. Having raced at a lot of tracks in a dozen states and 2 countries, I honestly say the Big Rug, while not with out a few rough edges, is one of the best tracks I've raced at and above all else the management has one of the best attitudes and a desire to do it right while acknowleding that right does not always please everyone.
> 
> Keep it up and it will be a Nationally known track in no time :thumbsup:


I have to agree, the Big Rug is a nice place to race at, I hope to see you guys on November 6.


----------



## j21moss

well I came out and had a nice relaxing time.. Even thou I didn't get to race since my WGT wasn't ready.. I did get one practice run in and then my new Havoc 1S just quit running..weird.. but anyway since that car will now be sitting until I either get it back from Novak or get a new one.. so maybe I can get a VTA back together or get a 12th scale back up and running.. I figure it out on what to run later..


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Sunday Oct.17 2010
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Brian Smith
2.Greg Cobb (TQ)
3.Cody Armes
4.AJ Heck (dns)_

_*Indy GT*_
_1.Cody Woods (TQ)
2.Steve Martin
3.Greg Cobb
4.Charlie Arterburn
5.Cody Armes
6.Bob Cordell
7.Garrett Powell (dns)
*Ken Miller ran WGT with the Indy GT boys_


_*12th Scale*_
_1.Kris Poloncak (TQ)
2.David Lee
3.Steve Dunn
4.Scott Sanders
5.Leah Zimmerman
6.Phil Zimmerman
7.Brad Mergy
8.Cody Armes
9.Crush Carlson_


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR would like to announce that we will be providing trophies for all classes being ran at the Hurricane All Star Race in Indy.

I ordered them today and they are swweeet...

It might be the best trophy you win this season so come out and join us at R/CAR's Big Rug.

After all...Indy is the racing capital of the world.


----------



## fselzer

Here is our website 

www.rcarassociationindy.homestead.com. 

This is the latest site with all of the updates. I heard that there may have been some confusion because of our old website.


----------



## jtsbell

As far as I know Cody & I will be there Sunday.


----------



## PDK RACING

Hope racing went well for all. Be back next Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Three new 12th scale cars out practicing tonight...not one regular showed up (no racing).


----------



## cwoods34

Does anyone plan to run the World Stock Spec class at the Hurricane race? Keep in mind that ANY rubber tire is allowed. I will be testing my standard USGT setup with some Sweep 32 pre-mounted rubber tires instead of HPI tires, so I won't be racing Sunday, just practice.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> Three new 12th scale cars out practicing tonight...not one regular showed up (no racing).


I was there and I was amazed that that none of the regulars were there. I watched the new guys run and were pretty much on top of it. Could be some good competition.


----------



## PDK RACING

Wow I figured the 12th scale battle would never take a Wednesday off. Waiting on some parts. Looking at some li-fe receiver packs. See ya next Wednesday.


----------



## jetmechG550

You'll have two more new guys out there soon.


----------



## RustyS

jetmechG550 said:


> You'll have two more new guys out there soon.


I will be a regular on the Wednesday ummmm errrr crowd. When winter gets here I am going to try to make some sunday runs.


----------



## j21moss

well I should be there tommorrow with my antique Associated 12th scale..probably have to run with 4 cell batteries..don't have a split pack but I'm just coming to have some fun.. The WGT will be sitting for awhile has I sent my Havoc 1S back to Novak.. I knew I shouldn't have bought that kit back in Jan. I have ran it twice, 1 heat in IROC and then put it in my 17.5 Nastruck and ran it 1 weekend at Joes and then I put it in my WGT and ran 1 practice heat.. and then it blows.. go figure!!


----------



## racer357

jetmechG550 said:


> You'll have two more new guys out there soon.



I am the other guy.... what tire combo is the most common at the RUG? I assume round, black, and foam.... LOL!

If all goes well we should see you guys next Sunday maybe even Wed night depending on how long it takes to build a crc car.


----------



## smokefan

Well not sure if Kyle and I will make it now or not I may have to go into work Sunday for TPM


----------



## RustyS

racer357 said:


> I am the other guy.... what tire combo is the most common at the RUG? I assume round, black, and foam.... LOL!
> 
> If all goes well we should see you guys next Sunday maybe even Wed night depending on how long it takes to build a crc car.


I practiced Lilac Fronts and Pink rears last Wednesday. I used sticky fingers and it was aggresive for the 1st minute and then settled down. I did not make any runs over 5 mins. I am not into long practice runs. I will be running the same combo next week.:dude:


----------



## smokefan

See you guys Sunday for VTA !!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good Jerry...

Doors open at 10am (I'll be there by 9:30) and the lay-out is down already(we did it tonight).


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm thinking about drilling holes into my lipos to lighten them up. I don't have a vice so I have to hold in my hand.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I'm thinking about drilling holes into my lipos to lighten them up. I don't have a vice so I have to hold in my hand.


Scobel, I understand your need to have your hair stand on end, but they make good drugs for that and you don't have to tear up your high quality racing gear.:freak::hat:


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there Wed. 

Had too many irons in the fire last week and the Halloween Classic was a disaster....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Halloween Weekend at R/CAR*







_*Click on the attachment for more info...*_


----------



## fselzer

Hurricane Race is coming up really fast. I hope that we have a great batch of local drivers participating (make Indy and the RCAR family look good)...especially in Expert 12th scale:thumbsup:

As a reminder the house class for the Hurricane Race is World GT. So get out there and practice and race those things...I know that most of you have one.


----------



## fselzer

dragrace said:


> I'll be there Wed.
> 
> Had too many irons in the fire last week and the Hollowen Classic was a disaster....
> 
> Steve Dunn


What happened?


----------



## dragrace

fselzer said:


> What happened?


Leah, Ken Miller and Sean made the "A"
Phil made the "B" and Won.
I made the "C" and didn't run my main.


I couldn't get up to speed all weekend. Not sure why but I am still thinking abou the whole disaster.....

Burned 1 Speed Control to the ground, went through 2 motors, 5 sets of tires.

And to top it off I had to sit between Ken Miller and "H" Rob........hahahhahah


Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> And to top it off I had to sit between Ken Miller and "H" Rob.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


Wow...kinda felt like being a third wheel on a date huh


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> I'll be there Wed.
> 
> Had too many irons in the fire last week and the Hollowen Classic was a disaster....
> 
> Steve Dunn


 
Hollowen = Halloween

Just tryin to help you out, Bro:dude::hat:


----------



## racer357

I know the two of us 12th scale Newbs ( jetmech and Myself) are planning on the Hurricane race too. Hope to have cars on track Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> I couldn't get up to speed all weekend. Not sure why but I am still thinking abou the whole disaster.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Paul and have been bouncing ideas around all day, I think I'll have an awesome set-up figured by the hurricane race.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC Racer, dont you have something to build.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Paul and have been bouncing ideas around all day, I think I'll have an awesome set-up figured by the hurricane race.


Sounds like you guys need to get some help from Leah.:lol: Great job Leah.


----------



## smokefan

Lugnutz pm heading your way


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> *Halloween Weekend at R/CAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Click on the attachment for more info...*_


 
I wonder where I can get a Kevin Cole costume? That big Teddy Bear scares the poop out of me.


----------



## Lugnutz

smokefan said:


> Lugnutz pm heading your way


back at you


----------



## Miller Time

RustyS said:


> I wonder where I can get a Kevin Cole costume? That big Teddy Bear scares the poop out of me.


:jest: that's funny :jest:

I'm thinking of going as Ron Jeremy....but not sure the 'full' costume (or lack of) would be family friendly


----------



## jtsbell

LUGNUTZ you have a pm


----------



## fselzer

Miller Time said:


> :jest: that's funny :jest:
> 
> I'm thinking of going as Ron Jeremy....but not sure the 'full' costume (or lack of) would be family friendly


Who the heck is ron jeremy?


----------



## Miller Time

fselzer said:


> Who the heck is ron jeremy?


Google him...but not from work


----------



## jetmechG550

The hedgehog!


----------



## velcro

Hello indy racers, the northwest indiana crew will not be able to make it out on wednesday but we will be at the big rug this sunday, not sure about the costume but it is a possibilty. Have fun racing tomorrow night, looking forward to a fun sunday.

Kris Poloncak


----------



## Miller Time

velcro said:


> Hello indy racers, the northwest indiana crew will not be able to make it out on wednesday but we will be at the big rug this sunday, not sure about the costume but it is a possibilty. Have fun racing tomorrow night, looking forward to a fun sunday.
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Looks like it will be a good full 1/12th field at should have Steve Dunn, Ken Miller, Kris Poloncak, Phil Zimmerman, Leah Zimmerman and I saw earlier post where a couple new 1/12thers will be there, come lets all bring those 1/12's out and fill it to an A and B main


----------



## PDK RACING

I miss Sundays. Soon as the snow flies I will switch to Sundays.
Steve D. U have pm


----------



## Hustler

dragrace said:


> And to top it off I had to sit between Ken Miller and "H" Rob........hahahhahah
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


That's better known as "pivot man". :drunk:

-Sean


----------



## fselzer

Miller Time said:


> Looks like it will be a good full 1/12th field at should have Steve Dunn, Ken Miller, Kris Poloncak, Phil Zimmerman, Leah Zimmerman and I saw earlier post where a couple new 1/12thers will be there, come lets all bring those 1/12's out and fill it to an A and B main


Get those things ready for the Hurricane Race.


----------



## dragrace

velcro said:


> Hello indy racers, the northwest indiana crew will not be able to make it out on wednesday but we will be at the big rug this sunday, not sure about the costume but it is a possibilty. Have fun racing tomorrow night, looking forward to a fun sunday.
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Great Kris. We should have another great turnout.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

Unless some sort of miracle happens, the two new guys will not get their cars in time to run wednesday


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will offer on road racing on Friday nights real soon...more info too come.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> We will offer on road racing on Friday nights real soon...more info too come.


ALRIGHT KEVIN!!! that is what iv been waiting for.-its hard for me to race there on wednesday and sunday, with all of my church and stuff.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> We will offer on road racing on Friday nights real soon...more info too come.


Didn't we try that already......

Steve Dunn


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin, you have PM

Mr. Dunn, 'sup? See you on the 6th.

Rick


----------



## PDK RACING

24 more hours till doors open 27 hours till grid presentation. 27 hours and 8 minutes till I get a whooping.


----------



## THE READER

dragrace said:


> Didn't we try that already......
> 
> Steve Dunn


 hey, not a problem


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> We will offer on road racing on Friday nights real soon...more info too come.


 Instead of Sunday or including Sunday? 
Cause If you can start racing around 7 for those of us that travel that would be cool:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

JonnySocko said:


> Kevin, you have PM
> 
> Mr. Dunn, 'sup? See you on the 6th.
> 
> Rick


Hey Rick, Great. I think a lot of people are loking forward to the 6th. 

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Instead of Sunday or including Sunday?
> Cause If you can start racing around 7 for those of us that travel that would be cool:thumbsup:



A little of both...Sundays are not going away at all.But if we have a Sunday we don't race...we'll run Friday night(starting at 7pm).

Some weeks might see Wed,Fri, and Sunday available.

There's a few good folks that cannot race Wed/Sun, and I want them to have a chance to race on the Rug.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR*

*Doors open at 4pm...Racing at 7pm

ONLY $10 for the first class...$5 for additional classes*

*C'mon Indy On Road Racers...don't be Scared!*


----------



## racer357

If the new car hadnt been shipped via pony express, I would be there.... Hopefully Sunday.


----------



## jetmechG550

I think it's more like turtle express


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry to here it guys...you both know you have the support of R/CAR and we'll be happy to have you guys on our track
(as soon as the slow boat arrives).


----------



## jetmechG550

Thanks Kevin looking forward to running at the rug and doing a little onroad.


----------



## j21moss

got my 2 cell lipo in today.. my 1st 2 cell..woohoo!!!.. now I'm somebody!!! watch out boys...RCGT for me this Sunday!!LOL


----------



## smokefan

Moss you gonna put it in that X-Ray????


----------



## indymodz

Im getting ready to head that way now...


----------



## dragrace

Sorry I can't make it. Due to my horrible performance last weekend I am considering quiting...............................NOT

Can't make it tonight, my wife is sick and I need to be with her.

Steve Dunn


----------



## j21moss

smokefan said:


> Moss you gonna put it in that X-Ray????


not yet.. going to try the TC4 1st


----------



## PDK RACING

Had a good time last night. Thank you R/CAR.


----------



## fselzer

PDK RACING said:


> Had a good time last night. Thank you R/CAR.


Thanks Brandon, always glad to see ya. You were wheelin that 12th scale pretty good last night:thumbsup:


----------



## THE READER

Im planing on coming out there next wednesday night to race vta and cooper,-- if there is enough to race .--wanting to warm up for the hurricane race

Bob Yelle


----------



## Lugnutz

THE READER said:


> Im planing on coming out there next wednesday night to race vta and cooper,-- if there is enough to race .--wanting to warm up for the hurricane race
> 
> bob yelle


I'll be there also.


----------



## davidl

THE READER said:


> Im planing on coming out there next wednesday night to race vta and cooper,-- if there is enough to race .--wanting to warm up for the hurricane race
> 
> Bob Yelle


 
Hi Bob. Hope things are going well for you. 1/12 scale has been carrying the load here in the onroad activity, but there is always room for you guys with the touring cars. I can not speak for the guys that run VTA and cooper, but I hope they begin to show up. Wednesday night is a good week night that is far enough away of Sunday that you don't feel like you are at the Big Rug all the time. See you then.:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> *Halloween Weekend at R/CAR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Click on the attachment for more info...*_


:thumbsup::devil::roll::devil::thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

The slow boat has docked. I think I will come Sunday in a Janitors costume so I can pick the 12th scale parts up off the tracks after I crash using my dust pan!!! LOL


----------



## johnson357

racer357 said:


> The slow boat has docked. I think I will come Sunday in a Janitors costume so I can pick the 12th scale parts up off the tracks after I crash using my dust pan!!! LOL


Now see want you have done Steve.......I'm going to have to come and checkout the 1/12 scale stuff.


----------



## lil dice

do we have to run rubber or can we use foam, sorry for just jumping in, im new to indiana and been looking for 1/10 touring racing for a few months.


----------



## jonesy112

all of the touring car stuff is rubber tire dice. What class(es) you looking to run?


----------



## lil dice

umm 1/10 touring, what classes is there?


----------



## jonesy112

The 2 main classes are vintage trans-am (vta) and Indy GT (RCGT). The rules for the 2 classes can be found on RCAR's website.


----------



## jonesy112

Sorry, forgot the link. The website is http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/

Direct link to the on-road rules page http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/2010_2011_RCAR_On_Road_Classes_Rules.pdf


----------



## lil dice

okay is this class still open 

Expert Sedan
Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
Motor: 17.5 Brushless
Speed Control: Any Speed Control (Open)
Tires: Open Rubber Tire
Body: Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body
Min. Ride Ht.5mm/ Min.Wt.1420g


----------



## indymodz

Yes I believe it is..


----------



## lil dice

lil dice said:


> okay is this class still open
> 
> Expert Sedan
> Chassis-Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
> Motor: 17.5 Brushless
> Speed Control: Any Speed Control (Open)
> Tires: Open Rubber Tire
> Body: Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body
> Min. Ride Ht.5mm/ Min.Wt.1420g


besacuse i use to race at rc madness and this is basically what we race but with foam, not rain on any ones cloud but the vta and rcgt classes dont make any sense to me


----------



## jonesy112

Its still tech. offerered, but no one else shows up for it. The rcgt is basically the same rules just with a spec tire and a 21.5 motor instead of the 17.5


----------



## lil dice

oh im use to the ROAR/IFMAR rules, where there is a mod touring, stock touring, and 19 turn touring classes


----------



## indymodz

you can run 17.5 in rcgt also. We have been running 21.5/open esc or 17.5/nonprogrammable. 

If you are looking for foam then WGT or 1/12th scale is about it as far as I know


----------



## Kevin Cole

We have a few guys tinkering with Expert Sedan and will run the Hurricane race.

19turn,Mod, and stock are all old news these days.

Indy has a great group of Touring Car racers...you'll find a class you like and have some great racing with good folks...I guarantee it.
(did that seem like a commercial?)


----------



## indymodz

Kevin Cole said:


> We have a few guys tinkering with Expert Sedan and will run the Hurricane race.
> 
> 19turn,Mod, and stock are all old news these days.
> 
> Indy has a great group of Touring Car racers...you'll find a class you like and have some great racing with good folks...I guarantee it.
> (did that seem like a commercial?)


This is the truth... We are very fortunate to have a great place to race and a top notch race director, the food isnt too bad either..:thumbsup:


----------



## lil dice

i will race Expert Sedan and will try to make the Hurricane race.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin will the Hurricane layout be a good balance for 1/12 and 1/10 ? 
lil dice you will have a good time R/Car has a great group of racers


----------



## lil dice

ok im look forward to racing there.


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> Kevin will the Hurricane layout be a good balance for 1/12 and 1/10 ?
> lil dice you will have a good time R/Car has a great group of racers


The first leg had a good mix, obviously more T/C but there were more T/C Classes. I actually know atleast 4 1/12th that were not at the first leg that will be at the Big Rug next weekend.


----------



## jonesy112

Finally got my VTA put back together and will be there tommorrow to start of the (almost full) week of practice and testing before the hurricane race next weekend.


----------



## lil dice

all i need to find is a brushless 17.5 and speed control, and i only have 150 in my pocket any one know where i can get one for that price.


----------



## smokefan

Check the classifieds here or rctech and maybe someone has one you can even borrow.


----------



## indymodz

lil dice said:


> all i need to find is a brushless 17.5 and speed control, and i only have 150 in my pocket any one know where i can get one for that price.


PM sent.

Also, anyone needing a 13.5 Ballistic or a 21.5 Putnam Tuned motor, I have both for sale and they are like new..


----------



## davidl

lil dice said:


> besacuse i use to race at rc madness and this is basically what we race but with foam, not rain on any ones cloud but the vta and rcgt classes dont make any sense to me


 
You have a PM.


----------



## lil dice

davidl said:


> You have a PM.


You have a PM.


----------



## smokefan

For the Hurricane race next Sat doors open at 8am and racing at 11 correct?


----------



## racer357

Today was a blast. need to find about a second per lap to be up front running for the win  Any of you fast guys have some talent to spare?


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> For the Hurricane race next Sat doors open at 8am and racing at 11 correct?


Yes sir...that is correct.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great racing today and thanks to everyone who came out.

Good food, great friends, and awesome racing.

Thanks for continuing to make R/CAR a fantastic place to enjoy our hobby...our racers mean everything to us.The R/CAR staff continues to try to upgrade the facility for our guys...the best RC racers around in my opinion.


----------



## johnson357

racer357 said:


> Today was a blast. need to find about a second per lap to be up front running for the win  Any of you fast guys have some talent to spare?


Don't worry Steve I'm probably in for the 1/12 scale stuff so you'll have me to beat up on......just have to thin some of the heard first.....they look like a blast


----------



## jetmechG550

Good times today! First run in 1/12th for me or anything not fuel offroad. Nice change. Thanks to Kevin for running a good show and Ken Miller for all the setup advice!


----------



## Lugnutz

Good close racing today. I want to know where Rockin Bob went to Trick or Treat because he had some speed in his bag of tricks. The new Big Screen is sweet also.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be down Sat. morning see you all then. BTW I will have a TC3 with a few spares for sale if anyone is interested will bring it Sat.


----------



## jtsbell

Like to thank Phil for helping Cody& I with the vta,picked up about 7ths of a sec. a lap.BIG DIFF.in the way we ran.THANKS AGAIN PHIL!


----------



## j21moss

Well, I finally got to race today...wooohooo.. almost gave up after the 1st round.. My Tc4 was way out to lunch. But Thanks to Brian Smith for the tips..It made the car alot better but still needs more tuning.. RCGT is a pretty kewl class.. Probabaly run the Tc4 is VTA this Saturday and try the XRay in RCGT.. I rather run my 12th scale..but since my 12L is not within the rules..it will have to wait


----------



## smokefan

Capt n jack you got a pm


----------



## lil dice

NTC3 with starter, and parts wanting to trade for a 17.5 brushless system. so i can start racing any one who can help me out let me know because im trying to make it to the Hurricane race next Sat. 

Pics are posted up under on-road for sale


----------



## Miller Time

Great to see the entry list growing, especially in the 1/12th scale class. The new guys looked reasonably good and the regulars are quick enough to make wins hard to come by...this is going to be one quick season on the track. 

Any one thinking of running at the Big Rug, just take a look through the post and 2 common themes are having fun, and every one helping each other to go faster. Keep it up guys I see a bright future for the rug.


----------



## FASTPZ

Hey , it is not just guys at the rug having fun running well, there are girls too, miller time, oh don't forget to let me know how the rabbit hunt trip went with H-rob. Ron Jeremy ran pretty well today in rare form. see ya at the track Phil & Leah


----------



## lil dice

NTC3 with starter, and parts wanting to trade for a 17.5 or 21.5 brushless system. so i can start racing any one who can help me out let me know because im trying to make it to the Hurricane race next Sat. 

Pics are posted up under on-road for sale


----------



## indymodz

Will the track layout on Wed. be the same for the Hurricane race on Saturday?


----------



## trerc

Looks like I need to chop chop on getting my vta car built...


----------



## THE READER

will the track set up for wednesday night , be the track for the hurricane race?--

will the track be open for practice thursday and friday night ?
if so , what time will the doors be open?

Bob Yelle


----------



## racer357

Per the announcement yesterday, the track will open around 3 on Wed, Thurs, and Friday. Wednesday night's layout will be the Hurricane layout per Kevin's statement as we were leaving yesterday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yeah...what he said.

Yes we will be open Wed,Thurs, and Friday for practice(open at 3pm this week) with the lay-out for the Hurricane race being down all week.


----------



## Miller Time

THE READER said:


> will the track set up for wednesday night , be the track for the hurricane race?--
> 
> will the track be open for practice thursday and friday night ?
> if so , what time will the doors be open?
> 
> Bob Yelle


Kevin said ....oh heck two responses in the time it took me to type


----------



## THE READER

thank you all, for your fast response!! see ya all out there.


----------



## racer357

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## THE READER

looking forward to racing at the big rug, i love that place . WOW!! im gonna be there four days in a row!!:woohoo:


----------



## trerc

Hey Bob Yelle, you gonna run TCS for the hurricane race too or just TransAm?


----------



## THE READER

trerc said:


> Hey Bob Yelle, you gonna run TCS for the hurricane race too or just TransAm?


hello Trevor, im planing on racing vta and cooper, hope to see ya there

Bob:wave:


----------



## trerc

So far its looking like I'm gonna be there for Mini Coopers :thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Hay Trev why arn't you working, if your just playing around get the VTA out and get it ready to go for Sat.


----------



## trerc

jtsbell said:


> Hay Trev why arn't you working, if your just playing around get the VTA out and get it ready to go for Sat.




I am at work, I'm keeping up on my phone, lol


----------



## smokefan

Capt n jack you have a pm


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmmm, guess I'm bringing the sleeping bag for practice.....

Are we running the "Steve Vaught Memorial Raceway" layout? It seemed to be a fan-favorite......


----------



## Kevin Cole

A close facsimile....that will be enjoyed by all.


----------



## lil dice

hey is the track open to run on to paratice


----------



## racer357

Wed, Thurs, and Friday, doors will open at 3 p.m.


----------



## lil dice

thanks is that it no other times after this week


----------



## jetmechG550

I believe it will go back to the normal schedule after this week. Saturday is the Hurricane Series Race so wed-fri are open on-road practice


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there around 3


----------



## johnson357

I have a Factory Team RC18 roller with lots of spares if anyone is interested willing to trade toward a 1:12 scale also have new brushless Castle sidewinder to go in it......also have a nice Mini Cooper that only needs a tx/rx to be ready to race this wknd.........if you can't tell Steve got me fired up about the 1:12 class last wknd ......thanks


----------



## racer357

I am innocent... and you're welcome!


----------



## lil dice

what does it cost to paratice? cuz i know some place charge to run on there tracks not say saying who but they are in indy.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We charge as well...it is necessary to keep the place open and a top notch facility.

Our practice is $5 a night...unless you're paying to race that day.

I wish I could let folks practice for free, but R/CAR has to pay for the heat,electric,and for building...therefore every dollar helps.


----------



## lil dice

ok lol and whats the price rang on the food


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a couple examples...

hot dogs are a dollar
chili cheese nachos $3
cheese pizza $6...1 topping pizza $7

We have an entire menu starting at $1 and up.


----------



## indymodz

lil dice said:


> what does it cost to paratice? cuz i know some place charge to run on there tracks not say saying who but they are in indy.


If you find one that doesnt, let me know..


----------



## racer357

why wouldn't a track charge to practice? None of the amenities that allow you to play in their facility are free? Common sense would indicate that you should pay to use the facility.


----------



## jetmechG550

Who's coming out tonight? Steve and I will be there for 1/12th


----------



## fselzer

racer357 said:


> why wouldn't a track charge to practice? None of the amenities that allow you to play in their facility are free? Common sense would indicate that you should pay to use the facility.[/QUOTE
> 
> Seems like a no brainer to me too.


----------



## racer357

there are some guys coming from Cincy with 12th scales frank


----------



## dragrace

I will be there tonight, Thurs and Friday.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

I'm planning on being there Friday


----------



## wlpjr2

Sweep Tires are coming Friday! Along with some banners. We will have some shirts and a hoodie to give away Saturday.

BSR 1/12 scale tires ordered!

Thunder Power 65C's coming and we are now a Fantom dealer also. Fantom lipo's are the same as Thunder Power and will be a great backup source if Thunder Power's are out of stock.

I also need some input on CRC and X-Ray parts to stock, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jetmechG550

Sounds like fun tonight!

Bill good to hear you'll be carrying some stuff. As for what CRC stuff to have on hand, just follow Steve off the stand to see what he broke


----------



## racer357

If your body didnt match the pipes I wouldnt hit it WFO when you are parked against them and my car would be fine...


----------



## jetmechG550

I run incognito


----------



## indymodz

wlpjr2 said:


> Sweep Tires are coming Friday! Along with some banners. We will have some shirts and a hoodie to give away Saturday.
> 
> BSR 1/12 scale tires ordered!
> 
> Thunder Power 65C's coming and we are now a Fantom dealer also. Fantom lipo's are the same as Thunder Power and will be a great backup source if Thunder Power's are out of stock.
> 
> I also need some imput on CRC and X-Ray parts to stock, any help would be greatly appreciated!


Sweet... t2/t3 C-hubs, steering blocks,spurs, rear hubs, and a-arms off the top of my head.

Ill be there in a little bit, running rcgt/indygt


----------



## trerc

Looks like I will be there for both Coopers AND TransAm Saturday, The VTA C main just got interesting! :tongue:


----------



## smokefan

We saved you a spot


----------



## Lugnutz

I was at the track tonite and the layout looks good.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> I was at the track tonite and the layout looks good.


Vaught would be prowd :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss

Bill.. got any 25.5's??? I better run VTA only..that's fast enough for me..LOL..trying to be there this Friday but probably can't.. stupid work..anyway I sure hope there will be plenty of pit space for the old man..


----------



## indymodz

or how about 25.5 windings?


----------



## wlpjr2

No 25.5's yet, still jumping thru hoops for Novak.


----------



## jtsbell

Hobbytown had some 25.5 on the back wall.


----------



## j21moss

jtsbell said:


> Hobbytown had some 25.5 on the back wall.


well they better.. or I can't run!!


----------



## racer357

THe layout was a blast last night. It is going to be a fun weekend of racing for sure.


----------



## indymodz

I got my weights down to 1420ish for the Hurricane Race, its so much easier to balance when there isnt 4oz of weight being added...  Gonna try to come out tonight and test it out, if not itll be Friday


----------



## charlie2755

How late will R/Car be running practice Friday 11-5-10?


----------



## Miller Time

charlie2755 said:


> How late will R/Car be running practice Friday 11-5-10?


Kevin said likely till about 10pm


----------



## jonesy112

I'm digging the layout. I'll be there again tommorrow to try to find a little more speed.


----------



## Kevin Cole

charlie2755 said:


> How late will R/Car be running practice Friday 11-5-10?


The scheduled time is 3pm-10pm.

It is my wife's birthday, so I will be there but will have to leave early to take her out to dinner.

Floyd will be there until we close Friday night.

Looks like a HUGE weekend.


Charlie...I saved you a pit spot.
(You too Doc Moss)

We have to limit pit space to 4 feet this weekend...we have 104 pit spots and it looks like most will be full.


----------



## indymodz

any 11's tonight in World Stock Sedan?


----------



## jonesy112

Rockin bob had quite a few 11.8 and some 11.7 with his.


----------



## indymodz

jonesy112 said:


> Rockin bob had quite a few 11.8 and some 11.7 with his.


Hell yeah.. Do you know if he was using Sweeps or Jacos?


----------



## trerc

Anybody in need of a good Novak SS 21.5 I have one in like new condition that came out of a buddies VTA car, it only has a few race weekends on it. He's wanting $35 for it, I will have it with me Saturday if anybody's interested.


----------



## j21moss

thanks Kev.. your my hero!!


----------



## dragrace

Moss, What are you doing up. I thought retired people sleep in all day.........hahahahaha


Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

Kevin, Today is my Birthday too and you didnt offer to take me to dinner? LOL!

Tell your other half Happy Birthday!


----------



## trerc

Well I've looked thru this thread and I must be missing it... what time do the doors open in the morning!?


----------



## PDK RACING

Correct if wrong but I think 3:00pm to 10:00pm


----------



## PDK RACING

Good luck fellow Indy racers. Well good luck to all just more for Indy. Lol


----------



## THE READER

trerc said:


> Well I've looked thru this thread and I must be missing it... what time do the doors open in the morning!?


I heard 8:00 am and racing @ 11:00 am. someone please correct me if Im wrong. .


----------



## Kevin Cole

That is correct...

Saturday the doors open at 8am with racing starting at 11am.

Today(Friday)...3pm-10pm

*Happy Birthday SC


----------



## jetmechG550

Ok, looks like I have the ESC covered, I'll be there to fill out the bottom main in 1/12th


----------



## indymodz

Any pan car guys, I have a team epic Li-Fe 220mah rx pack for sale if anyones needs one. Ill have it with me today.

http://www.lefthander-rc.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23_102&products_id=2092


----------



## jonesy112

Is it 3 yet?


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Just moved to Indianapolis, I am trying to decide which touring sedan class to go with. Can someone explain to me the differences between RCGT, World GT and Rubber Touring TC class??? Thank you very much.


----------



## cwoods34

RCGT (or USGT as we call it)

---1/10 4WD, 2 cell LiPo
---17.5/stock ESC OR 21.5/open ESC
---Any GT style body w/HPI X-pattern tires

World GT

---1/10 2WD pan car, 1 cell LiPo
---13.5/open ESC
---ROAR-approved body w/any foam tire

Rubber TC

---1/10 4WD, 2 cell LiPo
---17.5/open ESC
---ROAR-approved body w/any pre-mounted rubber tire

I'll be there at 7:59 knocking on the door


----------



## racer357

Is it morning yet? Lets go racing....


----------



## indy-25

I need to get back racing TC.


----------



## lil dice

I Need To Get Rid Of My Ntc3 With Parts, So I Can Get A Brushless Speed Control


----------



## smokefan

see you guys in the a.m.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I had a great time last night!! I fought some speedo issues but I still had a good time. Kyle wants to thank Capt-n-Jack and Cody for the Shumacher and Phil Zimmerman for his help on dialing it in for him. We saw some really great racing and 107 entries WOW!!
Thanks R/Car for giving us a GREAT place to race!!!


----------



## TrickyOne

*Thank you EVERYONE at RCCAR!!!*

Thanks to everyone at RCCAR for hosting this round of the Series....I had a great time and you have a great place to race at and I look forward to the next time I can get down there and run on the Big Rug again.  Thanks to all the racers that showed up....107 entries for a 1 day race....AWESOME!!!


----------



## CaseyDDR

Just curious how the turn out is for world gt is and 1/12th pan car 17.5. Looking to start racing these classes as im movig to town and trying to find what will be the best choice. Ty


----------



## Miller Time

CaseyDDR said:


> Just curious how the turn out is for world gt is and 1/12th pan car 17.5. Looking to start racing these classes as im movig to town and trying to find what will be the best choice. Ty


1/12th is strong, locally sees a solid A and partial B and has some of the top talent in the Midwest. WGT is slow to grow, quite a few have them but work and other things seem to keep them all from the track at the same time, only need 1 or 2 more mixed in to give us a good heat of them


----------



## racer357

I want to build a WGT car as well. Is the class growing or shrinking Ken?


----------



## trerc

racer357 said:


> I want to build a WGT car as well. Is the class growing or shrinking Ken?


Class isn't really reliable at R/Car, after losing 2 WGT racers (Craig and Steve) to relocation Ken is the only other guy I know that shows up on a pretty consistent basis that runs that class...


----------



## racer357

Jeremiah Ward has one and he should regular Wed night fixture at the rug. I don't really need to club race it. I just want another class to run at the big races. I know a touring car is the easy choice but I would want an XRAY and cannot justify a 600.0 chassis when all the tc classes are spec classes


----------



## indymodz

racer357 said:


> Jeremiah Ward has one and he should regular Wed night fixture at the rug. I don't really need to club race it. I just want another class to run at the big races. I know a touring car is the easy choice but I would want an XRAY and cannot justify a 600.0 chassis when all the tc classes are spec classes


Which chassis is 600?

You can get a used T3 for about 300-350 and a 008 for around 200


----------



## jetmechG550

indymodz said:


> Which chassis is 600?
> 
> You can get a used T3 for about 300-350 and a 008 for around 200


Tend to not buy used


----------



## indymodz

jetmechG550 said:


> Tend to not buy used


OK, new is still quite a bit less than 600 lol. but to each his own..


----------



## racer357

Everywhere I have found the 2011 T3 is 559.00- 649.00. jetmech is accurate, I don't tend to buy used as you dont know what is tweaked,bent etc. I have found many times that even though the item you are buying looks new, it is for sale for a reason. You also dont typically get all of the option parts the kit originally included.

I appreciate you taking the time to suggest used as an option, but a used TC chassis is not for me.


----------



## Lugnutz

http://www.nexusracing.com/index.php?cPath=136_151 xray cars


----------



## indymodz

racer357 said:


> Everywhere I have found the 2011 T3 is 559.00- 649.00. jetmech is accurate, I don't tend to buy used as you dont know what is tweaked,bent etc. I have found many times that even though the item you are buying looks new, it is for sale for a reason. You also dont typically get all of the option parts the kit originally included.
> 
> I appreciate you taking the time to suggest used as an option, but a used TC chassis is not for me.


No problem at all, I prefer new myself. With the release of the t3 2011 the t3 2010 has went down in price quite a bit, the link lugnutz posted is the lowest Ive seen it. Id expect to see the 2011 marked up because it just came out and most places dont even have it in stock but 495 seems about right


----------



## j21moss

trerc said:


> Class isn't really reliable at R/Car, after losing 2 WGT racers (Craig and Steve) to relocation Ken is the only other guy I know that shows up on a pretty consistent basis that runs that class...


I brought mine the last 3 weeks but waiting for my speedo back this week from Novak

I had a blast running my VTA yesterday..car was decent but man..my eyes were burning on that drivers stand..I think that heater that blows across the drivers stand dries my eyes out and then wall banging begins..but anyway I have had a blast the last 4 weeks but now my journey is going back to the ovals and we'll be back sometime in April and try it again.


----------



## Kevin Cole

David Lee & Scott Sanders both have World GT's at the track weekly.

Chris Hogue & Greg Hallenbeck both have cars also...if their schedules ever allow them to come out.

Rusty and several other 12th scale guys have expressed interest in buy World GT's real soon as well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to everyone who come out to race...or just stopped in to watch.

107 entry's is a record for the Hurricane series...and we still had about 40 pit spots available.

It was a great weekend...I hope everyone enjoyed what the R/CAR crew had to offer.

Next time around I want controlled practices and would like to have 10 cars in the mains...I'm pretty sure the Hurricane crew will agree in order to have another 100+ entry race day.


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks to everyone who come out to race...or just stopped in to watch.
> 
> 107 entry's is a record for the Hurricane series...and we still had about 40 pit spots available.
> 
> It was a great weekend...I hope everyone enjoyed what the R/CAR crew had to offer.
> 
> Next time around I want controlled practices and would like to have 10 cars in the mains...I'm pretty sure the Hurricane crew will agree in order to have another 100+ entry race day.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks drivers and Hurricane Crew for putting on such a great show. I hope you liked the food too.


----------



## Lugnutz

Thanks to Kevin, Floyd, R/Car crew and the Hurricane crew for a great race day. 107 entries and done in one day, very well run program. :thumbsup: Anybody in Indy that didnt come to this race missed out on a great opportunity to see and participate in some great racing.


----------



## jetmechG550

$500 new (roughly) and then of course speedo/motor, batteries, servo, spares. Easily pushing the $800+ mark


----------



## jetmechG550

I did have a great time yesterday and wish I ran more than one class so it didn't seem like I was sitting around so long but....LOL I would like to see 10 car mains and bumps, never been to a race (offroad) that didn't bump from the lower mains. All in all it went great and ran smoothly and I guess all the time sitting around let me tinker with the car as I was able to make gains every time out.


----------



## outlander5

i'll agree it was a very well run race, and i also only ran one class, thanks lugnutz for the parts. i fought an evil car all day and it wasn't till i came home that i found the culprit. it was a too tall servo horn that's been causing all the problems with the car. on a right turn the drag link from the servo was rubbing the driveshaft and locking it up, causing the car to get loose. it's been that way for awhile, but it's fixed now- a day late, oh well maybe next time.


----------



## sportpak

Have any mini racing?


----------



## jammer

Congrats to my boy Jonsey on his first big race showing and making the A main in the VTA!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

sportpak said:


> Have any mini racing?




We had 9 minis total i believe...:thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

jetmechG550 said:


> $500 new (roughly) and then of course speedo/motor, batteries, servo, spares. Easily pushing the $800+ mark


I was talking about chassis alone, no matter what chassis you get you are gonna have to spend that much for elecs. If you are running in an open esc class then I think 300 is on the low side for elecs. nowadays.




jammer said:


> Congrats to my boy Jonsey on his first big race showing and making the A main in the VTA!!!!:thumbsup:


Good job Jonsey:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

I just want to thank Brian Smith, Greg Cobb and Rockin' Bob Cordell for all the help the last few weeks for helping to get my car sorted out. These 3 guys are fine examples of the type of racers that we have on a regular basis at the track. They are always willing to help out even if it means making guys they are racing with faster. 

Thanks again for all the help and I cant wait for the next race.


----------



## charlie2755

I really enjoyed myself on Saturday!  Thank you to R/Car and everyone involved for giving us such a great place to race!


----------



## jetmechG550

.....


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

When and where the results will be posted???


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Kevin C., I am thinking about building a 1/10 scale 4WD touring sedan with 17.5 and open ESC and rubber tires. Are there a good number of racers that race this class locally??


----------



## Kevin Cole

The GT class(Indy GT/RCGT/World Stock Sedan) would be your best choice for the larger car count.

It's 21.5 open/17.5 limited ESC...and now with open rubber tires.

Cody Woods is the only racer of late running the 17.5 Expert class.

If the Hurricane boys do not post the results soon...I will.

The long weekend with only a couple hours sleep has both Presley & I sick as dogs.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a couple of thread pages with some great photos of this weekends event.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...0-11-hurricane-all-star-carpet-series-11.html

http://www.rctech.net/forum/wiscons...0-11-hurricane-all-star-carpet-series-12.html


----------



## CaseyDDR

So Kevin, with what seems to me (just from reading) the low number of RCGT, would I be better off going 1/12th scale? I'm looking to buy now and just not sure what to get.


----------



## Miller Time

CaseyDDR said:


> So Kevin, with what seems to me (just from reading) the low number of RCGT, would I be better off going 1/12th scale? I'm looking to buy now and just not sure what to get.


Depends on what your long term objective is, about of 1/3 of the regular 1/12 guys are out of towners that while we routinely make the trek, we also hit a lot of the big regional/national events and thus will miss 1 or 2 weekends a month. The RCGT used to be bigger but a recent influx of 1/12 guys from 1/8 offroad seems to have bolstered the local 12th scene. There is also a large difference in driving style between the two, depending on your background your may prefer one over the other, and that is more important than which one has the larger turnout.


----------



## onefastdude

Results??????


----------



## johnson357

Miller Time said:


> Depends on what your long term objective is, about of 1/3 of the regular 1/12 guys are out of towners that while we routinely make the trek, we also hit a lot of the big regional/national events and thus will miss 1 or 2 weekends a month. The RCGT used to be bigger but a recent influx of 1/12 guys from 1/8 offroad seems to have bolstered the local 12th scene. There is also a large difference in driving style between the two, depending on your background your may prefer one over the other, and that is more important than which one has the larger turnout.


Mike what if my driving style is bad, then which one should I drive........I don't know if they would start a class for those radio shack rc cars :tongue:


----------



## PDK RACING

Rubber tire= slide or flip traction roll.
foam once trued= grip baby grip


----------



## PDK RACING

onefastdude said:


> Results??????


You run ? How was tsrcar this year.


----------



## onefastdude

No, I didn't run in this one! I didn't run at TSRCAR either. I have been doing off-road and really enjoying it. Very challenging and I like that.


----------



## TrickyOne

Kevin C....The results file that I have is too large to fit on here...if you have a smaller one feel free to post the result file. I will work on it and try to resize aswell....


----------



## racer357

tricky, email me the results and I can get em posted. [email protected]


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Steve...he just has a hard copy of the results.

I'll get the results from the track computer Tuesday and get them posted...I will not be back in Indy until then.


----------



## Kevin Cole

CaseyDDR said:


> So Kevin, with what seems to me (just from reading) the low number of RCGT, would I be better off going 1/12th scale? I'm looking to buy now and just not sure what to get.


Not a low number of GT cars...a low numbers of Expert Sedans.

Both 12th scale & RCGT/Indy GT have a good local following.

We have more 12th scale on Wednesday evenings...Sundays have both classes represented well.


----------



## racer357

He sent me what he has Kevin, It is not an editable .pdf or I could have copied and pasted it. The files in the results folder are much easier to work with.... LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem Steve, if I run into problems or short on time tomorrow evening at the track...I'll have you help me out Wednesday evening.


----------



## Lugnutz

CaseyDDR said:


> So Kevin, with what seems to me (just from reading) the low number of RCGT, would I be better off going 1/12th scale? I'm looking to buy now and just not sure what to get.





Miller Time said:


> Depends on what your long term objective is, about of 1/3 of the regular 1/12 guys are out of towners that while we routinely make the trek, we also hit a lot of the big regional/national events and thus will miss 1 or 2 weekends a month. The RCGT used to be bigger but a recent influx of 1/12 guys from 1/8 offroad seems to have bolstered the local 12th scene. There is also a large difference in driving style between the two, depending on your background your may prefer one over the other, and that is more important than which one has the larger turnout.


+1 on what Miller Time said. We always have a full heat of RCGT if not more. I do think alot of guys are liking the World Stock Sedan class, very close to RCGT. Additional bodys that you can run and any pre mounted rubber tire. I think that was the biggest class this weekend. If you want to try it out, come out to the next Sunday race and you can drive mine or ill be at Indy Slots this Friday night. Look for the Yellow and Orange cars.

Greg


----------



## Lugnutz

jammer said:


> Congrats to my boy Jonsey on his first big race showing and making the A main in the VTA!!!!:thumbsup:


That was no easy task, there was some fast guys in VTA and some were in the B-main. Ft. Wayne next Hurricane race Jonesy. :thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

Lugnutz said:


> +1 on what Miller Time said. We always have a full heat of RCGT if not more. I do think alot of guys are liking the World Stock Sedan class, very close to RCGT. Additional bodys that you can run and any pre mounted rubber tire. I think that was the biggest class this weekend. If you want to try it out, come out to the next Sunday race and you can drive mine or ill be at Indy Slots this Friday night. Look for the Yellow and Orange cars.
> 
> Greg


Are you keeping your car setup with the WSS rules on Friday? Id like to if we can get everyone to agree, mine is already setup and I dont wanna change it back


----------



## jonesy112

I cant wait for the next hurricane race. Now that the VTA is somewhat sorted out, I need to start putting together a indygt/WSS car and get that dailed in the for the next race. 

Are we sticking with the RCGT/IndyGT rules or adopting the World Stock Sedan ones for the local classes? Not that it really matters to me, since I already have tires legal for both. Lol


----------



## johnson357

Steve guess who just picked up a used 1/12 scale car.....yeah I know used is a crap shoot but I figure I'm still learning how to drive rc cars in general so it can't be more bent than I will have it after one practice :tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

I saw a few interested in going to Tri-State in Cincinnati this Sunday since the Big Rug will be closed, I'm considering going, but curious as to how many will be there......so who wants to do a road trip? 

Cody Woods, If your interested I could loan you a 1/12th for the day, would just need to drop in you ESC and and Transponder.


----------



## racer357

Miller, jetmech and I are in for either tri state or jtech in danville , il.

I spoke with FILO today and he says they are definitely racing Sunday.


----------



## jetmechG550

Ken, Steve and I are debating on either going to Tri-State or Jtec (the loft) in Danville, IL. My problem is that I am on call and should something come up I have to be able to be at the airport in 2 hours, Cinci slightly pushes that 2 hour window between me coming to play or standing in the line at the unemployment office. I really won't know until saturday how safe it looks


----------



## PDK RACING

Track open this Wednesday 11-10-2010


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> Miller, jetmech and I are in for either tri state or jtech in danville , il.
> 
> I spoke with FILO today and he says they are definitely racing Sunday.





jetmechG550 said:


> Ken, Steve and I are debating on either going to Tri-State or Jtec (the loft) in Danville, IL. My problem is that I am on call and should something come up I have to be able to be at the airport in 2 hours, Cinci slightly pushes that 2 hour window between me coming to play or standing in the line at the unemployment office. I really won't know until saturday how safe it looks


Alright I'm in for Tri-State, I need to check out the scene in prep for the January Grandslam race anyway. I think I can get a at least some of the Ft Wayne crew to tag along as well and I'll post up on RC-Tech and make sure the locals and Kentucky crowd show up.

I'm pretty sure fowl weather aside you can make it to the Indy airport in 2 hrs from Tri-State.


----------



## jetmechG550

Yeah it's two hours but I have to be able to have the bird out the door and ready to launch in that time.


----------



## Miller Time

jetmechG550 said:


> Yeah it's two hours but I have to be able to have the bird out the door and ready to launch in that time.


2 words.............big Slingshot


----------



## jetmechG550

Miller Time said:


> 2 words.............big Slingshot


Hmmm, might be worth a try LOL


----------



## Lugnutz

indymodz said:


> Are you keeping your car setup with the WSS rules on Friday? Id like to if we can get everyone to agree, mine is already setup and I dont wanna change it back


 I'm good with that. The only difference is the tires and you can run a touring car body. I think i'll be using a RCGT body because they are better looking. Need to see what 1brownguy thinks because he was running RCGT also.
1brownguy, the only difference is any premounted rubber tire and any RCGT or sedan race body. I have a spare set of jaco blues it you want to try them out.


----------



## CaseyDDR

Well I ended up going with the world gt class. Picking up a gen x 10. Hopefully it isn't to hard to get used to driving lol. Will probably pick up one more class.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds good...bring it out & have some fun.


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is bringing. 1/12 tonight


----------



## racer357

Frank and I are in , Jeremiah Ward said he would be here tonight also, but his schedule may change.


----------



## dragrace

Not sure if I will be there.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## j21moss

dragrace said:


> Not sure if I will be there.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


_SCARED???_


----------



## dragrace

Lately.......Yes

Just tired, I have been going at it for several months and I just need a break...

Steve


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> Lately.......Yes
> 
> Just tired, I have been going at it for several months and I just need a break...
> 
> Steve


 

Knowledge + patience + technology + tenacity + dedication + commitment + consistency = success. Huuuuuum:thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Had fun tonight. Picked up some time to the leaders which means progress.


----------



## racer357

Fun time tonight. Horrible results but it still beats working....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> I saw a few interested in going to Tri-State in Cincinnati this Sunday


You might want to call Filo and check on track availability...I heard some unfortunate news/info about that facility today.


----------



## Miller Time

Guys I'm changing my plans and will not be going to Cincy Sunday. Anyone interested in some awesome 1/12 racing, I'm thinking of making the trip to The Gate


----------



## PDK RACING

Saw a post. Closed to general public shop is moving but nota about track. I know it closed. 
I guess a news letter is coming out to explain it all.


----------



## racer357

hey, 12th scalers, lets make a showing at Indy Slots Friday night.


----------



## PDK RACING

I like the rug too much. I know they have new carpet but too small for me. I like big tracks
:wave:


----------



## racer357

No worries, I would rather run on a bit smaller layout, than not run at all.


----------



## PDK RACING

racer357 said:


> No worries, I would rather run on a bit smaller layout, than not run at all.


If you go good luck and put a whooping on them.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/Car's 2nd Annual Cold Turkey Classic/BRL Warm-up

Entry fee is $20 for the first class
$10 for additional classes

Oval Racing Black Friday.....Nov.26
On Road Racing Saturday...Nov.27


----------



## TazFND7

*Cold Turkey Race*

Kevin,

The November calander says open at 10am, race at 1pm and the flyer you attached says open at 9am and race at noon. Just wondering.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry...I'll get that fixed.

I wanted to open and start an hour early on the big race...to get folks home a little earlier.


----------



## j21moss

Kevin.. u ready for Sunday at Joes??


----------



## Kevin Cole

My daughter has strep throat and I'm sick as a dog myself.

So...of course I'm ready for some bull ring action.

I'm trying to talk Hogue into going.


----------



## j21moss

well get better!!! Dude!!!! if you can get Hogue boy to come..good luck!! LOL

what time R U leaving to go to TH


----------



## Kevin Cole

I've been too medicated to do the math...but I want to get there close to 8am to maximize track time.

I'm thinking around 5am.


----------



## Bob~H

Kevin Cole said:


> My daughter has strep throat and I'm sick as a dog myself.
> 
> So...of course I'm ready for some bull ring action.
> 
> I'm trying to talk Hogue into going.


 Hope you get to feeling better soon. Did some more tuning on the Nastruck today, not bad, a couple more little changes and it should be real good. Tell Hogue 17.5 open on the little rug is faaassssttttt!


----------



## j21moss

I agree....that's the plan for me has well. I think I still have your number somewhere so maybe we can hook up going down the road..


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks again Mr.Halbert...I'm really looking forward to getting to race with guys again.

I know the Barn is odorless,but can I bring some paragon to huff in the parking lot for "my cold"...I promise not to spill any on the tires in my coat pocket.


----------



## Kevin Cole

j21moss said:


> I agree....that's the plan for me has well. I think I still have your number somewhere so maybe we can hook up going down the road..


You got it Doc...

It's only about a 2hour drive from New Castle...that allows a big boy time to eat.

(Maybe we take this discussion over to the thread for the Barn and more folks can chime in)


----------



## racer357

sure is quiet in here when Kevin takes a Sunday off.


----------



## PDK RACING

racer357 said:


> sure is quiet in here when Kevin takes a Sunday off.


Ssshhhhhh you will wake the sleeping Teddy bear.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> R/Car's 2nd Annual Cold Turkey Classic/BRL Warm-up
> 
> Entry fee is $20 for the first class
> $10 for additional classes
> 
> Oval Racing Black Friday.....Nov.26
> On Road Racing Saturday...Nov.27


I'll be there....


Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

Unless the reaper pulls my time card I'm all in


----------



## racer357

I wish I could have woke the sleeping teddy bear and he would he let us play today. It is only 11:30 and I already have the honeydo list half done.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

When will the onroad track be opened again? I've just purchased Xray T3 and would like to do some practice before racing it. Usually will there be enough guys to have a race at the Big Rug for the 4WD sedan class(17.5 with limited ESC/rubber)?


----------



## PDK RACING

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> When will the onroad track be opened again? I've just purchased Xray T3 and would like to do some practice before racing it. Usually will there be enough guys to have a race at the Big Rug for the 4WD sedan class(17.5 with limited ESC/rubber)?


Wednesday is a real good day for practice. It's just us 1/12 scale bums.lol
Sunday is the day vta & 17.5 run.


----------



## Miller Time

Did I see on here somewhere where guys were wanting to run F1??


----------



## jetmechG550

Steve and I are sort of intrigued by it


----------



## Kevin Cole

We'll be back racing Big Rug On Road Wednesday evening.

I have a couple tests to take Wednesday since fall break is next week.
Anyone that would like to help Floyd out on the lay-out...be there around 3:30pm.

Remember...lanes need to be 8 foot wide around the entire circuit...and of course there's the flow factor.


----------



## PDK RACING

10.5 open speedo foam tires. Open body and wing. 1 cell


----------



## racer357

try TCS rules, f104 and f103 chassis.


----------



## smokefan

flow factor is very important!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> We'll be back racing Big Rug On Road Wednesday evening.
> 
> I have a couple tests to take Wednesday since fall break is next week.
> Anyone that would like to help Floyd out on the lay-out...be there around 3:30pm.
> 
> Remember...lanes need to be 8 foot wide around the entire circuit...and of course there's the flow factor.


I can be on site by 4:00-4:10 to help out. I want fast flow track.


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> flow factor is very important!!!





PDK RACING said:


> I can be on site by 4:00-4:10 to help out. I want fast flow track.


Just remember good layout's are a mix of fast and technical, Good drivers get better in technical situations. 180's should also be avoided. The Hurricane layout was good but a little too flowing.


----------



## smokefan

naahhh 180's give ya the WOW factor LOL


----------



## racer357

The layout last Wed was all technical. We need a happy medium.


----------



## smokefan

On a serious note for the most part the racing at the Hurricane race was really great. Watching Miller and those guys wheel those 12th was pretty neat. And I witnessed some really great racing in the other classes as well. I can't wait till the next big race to watch it all again. Kevin and Floyd and everyone really do give us a Great place to race.


----------



## Kevin Cole

A nice hairpin keeps the field honest...that said, I like to have no more than two 180's if at all possible when I do the lay-outs.


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> On a serious note for the most part the racing at the Hurricane race was really great. Watching Miller and those guys wheel those 12th was pretty neat. And I witnessed some really great racing in the other classes as well. I can't wait till the next big race to watch it all again. Kevin and Floyd and everyone really do give us a Great place to race.


Agreed, it is a great facility, when the Click-Trac Show up in January, you guys will love it even more with all rounded corners and layouts that are the same lap to lap LOL

I wish I could make it down sooner but with the Cleveland, Hurricane, Grandslam all back to back it looks like 3rd week in December before the Ft. Wayne crew returns.


----------



## BadSign

racer357 said:


> try TCS rules, f104 and f103 chassis.


This is what we're racing at the other track. We are allowing any mfg. body/wing combo, since it'll have no effect. I'd like to get over and run this with you guys sometime!


----------



## PDK RACING

racer357 said:


> try TCS rules, f104 and f103 chassis.


Great an all tam stock spec class. Open wheel vta. I think some open wheel chassis are made in Indiana.


----------



## racer357

Spec and affordable. good combo.


----------



## BadSign

plus they're faster than RCGT and don't break. The older 103 chassis was faster than the 104 two weeks ago.


----------



## Miller Time

I'm working a deal for for an F103


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> This is what we're racing at the other track. We are allowing any mfg. body/wing combo, since it'll have no effect. I'd like to get over and run this with you guys sometime!


Foam or rubber


----------



## BadSign

Foam. The stock tires hook up great, just soak the rears and dope the fronts as needed.


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> Foam. The stock tires hook up great, just soak the rears and dope the fronts as needed.


How many are showing at slots. I recall two or three guys ran this class when the rug first opened. I almost got one a few buddies had them also. But one day no one brought them to the track, the class just died. I think slots also had a class but it was hpi chassis I think? I hope you guys can get this class started at slots or rug and race both tracks. I saw one other track started an F1 class but went in different direction with it. 21.5 with rubber tires. TCS rules are cool but a little out of date for me. But if it is faster at slots than rcgt that makes my ears perk up a little.Most tracks say 3 makes a class it would be fun to travel with a group of guys with this class. If you ever bring it out on a wednesday I will find you in the pits and ask a million questions Mr vanderveen. :wave:
Brandon


----------



## racer357

at slots, the F1 cars were running almost identical laps to 17.5 12th scale Friday night.


----------



## Miller Time

Mid Dec. I'll have an F1 running at the Big Rug. Lets keep it simple and loose on the rules, unless someone has a better plan. I like the direction VTA started before all the silly brand specifications. I'm not sure if I'd prefer Foam or Rubber perhaps Foam Brushed or Rubber Brushless?? Here is what MSI has decided

Heres the deal:

Any 2wd, (non-Corally) f1 chassis
Full body, with nose/wings/driver helmet (or hilarious action figure head)
Stock spec speed control or other speed control set to stock spec
Tamiya silver can motor or 21.5 brushless with no timing advance of any kind
2s lipo, 5000mah max
Any f1-specific rubber tire

My idea on Qualifing
Qualifing - Maybe 2 rounds of staggered (IFMAR) start, 3-5 laps, say no more than 3 cars on track at once should give plenty of space for 3 clean laps, then do the mains based on # of laps vs time

BIG NOTE: I AM NOT DOING THIS TO REPLACE ANY CLASS AT THE RUG, JUST ADDING ANOTHER OPTION FOR MYSELF AND PERHAPS DRAG A NEW FACE OR THREE IN.


----------



## racer357

the only problem with loose rules is those of us that will run at Slots as well. they are running TCS rules.

I too would prefer 21.5 brushless but that adds 300.00 to the car immediately for the new comers.


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> the only problem with loose rules is those of us that will run at Slots as well. they are running TCS rules.
> 
> I too would prefer 21.5 brushless but that adds 300.00 to the car immediately for the new comers.


I think the 2011 TCS rules fit within the above list. biggest variance is other brand chassis....not sure how much that will affect the results, I've never run any F1


----------



## Miller Time

Here is the Flyer for the 2nd Leg of the Grandslam in Detroit


----------



## PDK RACING

I have 15 rolls of solder that is .021 and lead free. We follow the European union trade rules. No one likes it because normally use. 031. It is free to al fellow racers:thumbsup:. Send me a pm


----------



## cwoods34

In my short experience with F1, 21.5 and rubber tires did NOT like each other......


----------



## BadSign

I'm on my second F103 chassis in the past year, 3rd F1 car overall. We tried the HPI F10 at Slots and the car is...uh...junk, even with low power silvercan motors. The Tamiya cars are just better balanced, and more durable in my opinion. I broke a T-Bar on the F10 in the first week.

We've had three F1's every week so far this month at the other track, but other guys are getting interested. 

Personally, I'm not sure how well direct-drive rubber tires hook up on carpet, I think there's just too much RPM at the wheels. We searched like crazy for the right tires for the F10, including VTA, Coopers, Tamiya F201's, and HPI S-options. with foam the tires always hook up, and you can just rotate side to side to keep the diameters fairly equal


----------



## BadSign

Also, some of the other chassis (exotek, 3-Racing, etc.) can be pretty expensive. We went with TCS rules so drivers wouldn't feel they needed an expensive chassis or tires to keep up.


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is coming out to race today.


----------



## racer357

I will be there early...


----------



## jetmechG550

I'll be there, not sure on time buy I will be there.


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> If you ever bring it out on a wednesday I will find you in the pits and ask a million questions Mr vanderveen. :wave:
> Brandon


Hey , I'm always willing to give incorrect answers and bad information!:tongue:


----------



## martymiller35

Does anyone know how to contact Scott Sanders? Email, anything would help.


----------



## PDK RACING

Had a good time last night. I really tried to make it to the A main but could not pull it off . I blame everyone but myself...LOL. I just need a find a good balance of good driving and a good setup wider lanes and slower racers...lol All joking aside what a great group of helpful gentlemen. This is one track that if the night starts off slow you will end up faster by nights end. However if you try to get some r/car cookies David lee will beat you up in the parking lot...lol my jaw hurts and he said that was just a warning...


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Had a good time last night. ........However if you try to get some r/car cookies David lee will beat you up in the parking lot...lol my jaw hurts and he said that was just a warning...


 
That's right so now everyone has been warned. You don't get in front of "The Cookie Monster" (lol) By the way, my last name is spelled with a CAPITOL "L". :dude:


----------



## fselzer

The R/CAR Cafe will be serving breakfast for the Cold Turkey Classic.
Breakfast menu will be hot biscuits and gravy and sausage link covered with pancake batter all on a stick (looks like a corndog but tastes sooo much better) with maple syrup on the side 

Also, make sure you try our breaded chicken breast covered in country gravy - available for the Cold Turkey Classic as well.

Tell your friends to stop by to watch so me good racin and have some great vittles too.


----------



## indy-25

Is anyone running TC Sedan on Sunday?

Jacob


----------



## jonesy112

I'll be there with mine. There are usually about 5 or so that show up on Sundays


----------



## racer357

Well, as of Sunday I will be the proud owner of a WGT car. I bet I can knock the wall down with a heavier car!


----------



## j21moss

racer357 said:


> Well, as of Sunday I will be the proud owner of a WGT car. I bet I can knock the wall down with a heavier car!


LOL.. not any harder that me!!!! Congrats!!!! now I got to get mine back on the track!!


----------



## racer357

I take delivery Sunday Jerry, I should have it ready to go by the Turkey race if all goes well.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

Took my brand new Xray T3 out for its first race today. Man, I have to say WHAT A BLAST!!!!! Although I didn't win the A main but I had the fastest lap of the night. I have to thank Bob C. for building my car for me and all the set up tips. He is a great racer as well as a great gentleman who provides lot of assistance to other racers. I know I have a good car on hand and now I just need to learn how to drive it since this is my very first 1/10 touring sedan. I'll come out this Sunday to burn some more rubber as well.


----------



## Miller Time

Looks like a change of plans, at least 4 of us from Ft Wayne will be down tomorrow for 1/12. I'll also be running a F104 so if anyone wants to race fenderless bring em out.


----------



## EJF

What are the most popular classes for touring car ( VTA, OPEN, RCGT, ETC)


----------



## smokefan

EJF said:


> What are the most popular classes for touring car ( VTA, OPEN, RCGT, ETC)


VTA and Indygt(rcgt) are the biggest classes.

On a side note Kyle and I will see you all Sat. for the trophy race. I have family things I have to do today.


----------



## EJF

Is timing advance allowed in VTA or RCGT?


----------



## jonesy112

Timing advance is allowed if you use a 21.5 motor in rcgt. If you run a 17.5 motor, no timing advance is allowed.


----------



## wlpjr2

EJF said:


> Is timing advance allowed in VTA or RCGT?


VTA uses a set list of speedos you can use, none have advance/boost.


----------



## smokefan

vta is 25.5 novak motor only and NO adjustable speedo's. Some of the legal speedo are GTB, Havok, Havok pro, Cirtix stock, and 2 LRP ones


----------



## lil dice

Does any one want to sell me a brushless esc, and 17.5 motor for around 100 if so plz let me know call or text 3174740019. (pics would be great or video)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time yesterday running VTA. I think I finally have the steering issues worked out on the TC3 chassis I bought used. I completely took it apart and rebuilt it per the manual. Tracks much better now. 

I'm still twitchy on steering. I need all the travel I have, but It sure seems sensitive at high speed on the straight. 

How many of you guys are using exponential on your steering? My current radio doesn't have exponential. I know the Spectrum 3DXR has it, and I think the high end Futaba does too. Any others? Both of those radios are over $300. That's not in the hobby budget right now.

I have expo on a couple of airplane radios. Its great to have, but probably not provided in the lesser expensive units?

Scott


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had a great time yesterday running VTA. I think I finally have the steering issues worked out on the TC3 chassis I bought used. I completely took it apart and rebuilt it per the manual. Tracks much better now.
> 
> I'm still twitchy on steering. I need all the travel I have, but It sure seems sensitive at high speed on the straight.
> 
> How many of you guys are using exponential on your steering? My current radio doesn't have exponential. I know the Spectrum 3DXR has it, and I think the high end Futaba does too. Any others? Both of those radios are over $300. That's not in the hobby budget right now.
> 
> I have expo on a couple of airplane radios. Its great to have, but probably not provided in the lesser expensive units?
> 
> Scott


Scott,
The Futaba 3pm and Spektum dx3.0 both have it, they are more in the $165 range.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

*very good radio with exponetial adjustments and more!!!*

Hey Scott,

I would recommend Futaba 3PM 2.4ghz radio. You can get it around $169 to $180 U.S.. Check out this link: http://www.myrcbox.com/?p=495

This is an awesome radio with all the adjustments you ever need. No need to buy $300(or above) radio. Trust me, you'll be very very happy once you use it.

Andy


----------



## Miller Time

IndyHobbies.com said:


> ...I'm still twitchy on steering. I need all the travel I have, but It sure seems sensitive at high speed on the straight.
> 
> How many of you guys are using exponential on your steering? My current radio doesn't have exponential. I know the Spectrum 3DXR has it, and I think the high end Futaba does too. Any others? Both of those radios are over $300. That's not in the hobby budget right now....Scott


I use Expo in all my nearly all my cars, it really helps settle the off center twitch. A bit of useful info to keep in mind...it seems the Spektrum radios have the Expo reversed, so neg is more aggressive and pos is less.

Had a great day racing yesterday, it was awesome to see so many 1/12 guys out.


----------



## PDK RACING

Cold Turkey gona be two or three heats. Any bumps or no bumps. And who is all going.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

wlpjr2 said:


> Scott,
> The Futaba 3pm and Spektum dx3.0 both have it, they are more in the $165 range.


Thanks Bill and others for the recomendation! Nice to know I can get it without going top of the line.


----------



## wlpjr2

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Thanks Bill and others for the recomendation! Nice to know I can get it without going top of the line.


I have a 3pm in stock for $165 tax included!


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Cold Turkey gona be two or three heats. Any bumps or no bumps. And who is all going.


3 heats & mains...we will bump up according.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> 3 heats & mains...we will bump up according.


 Good cause it gives me more track time :tongue:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

I personally going need all the track time I can get!!!!!


----------



## jtsbell

Smokefan call me.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

wlpjr2 said:


> I have a 3pm in stock for $165 tax included!


The 2.4 one or the FM?


----------



## fselzer

R/CAR will be open our normal hours of 4 p.m. with racing at 7 p.m. tomorrow.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

wlpjr2 said:


> I have a 3pm in stock for $165 tax included!


SOLD! Thanks Bill. I'll pick it up Wednesday. 

Scott


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

*Cold Turkey Classic*

Kevin,

When will the track be open for this race??


----------



## racer357

Open at nine race at noon per the previous posts


----------



## fselzer

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Kevin,
> 
> When will the track be open for this race??


Hey Danny Ongais! (can't remember your real name) and everyone we will serve breakfast for the Cold Turkey Classic beginning at 9 a.m. so show up early to get some good vittles.


----------



## JonnySocko

Hmmmm, Saturday....... 

If my ESCs show up, who knows.


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Tonight at R/Car Indy

_Doors open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm_

*_Floyd & Matt will be there about 3:30pm to start on the lay-out...any POSITIVE racer input/help will be appreciated.
I will be there as soon as I can escape from the campus and my professor._


----------



## racer357

I suggest a large double jump or a loopty loop in the layout. I am positive that would make it fun!!! LOL


----------



## jetmechG550

I love rhythm sections where you can double-double-double or triple-double-single or even triple-triple.


----------



## Miller Time

jetmechG550 said:


> I love rhythm sections where you can double-double-double or triple-double-single or even triple-triple.


With enough Turbo I bet I could clear all six


----------



## BadSign

oops, disregard.


----------



## smokefan

I want to wish everyone at R/Car a Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## wlpjr2

Let the turkey frying begin!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fselzer

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
If we all take a moment and think about the things that really matter, we realize how blessed we really are.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!*


*Enjoy some Turkey Day Football...*


















* be careful with those leftovers...*





*Remember the Cold Turkey Classic is Friday/Saturday...
don't be a chicken and not race !!!








*


----------



## PDK RACING

Omg I am full.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

I Am Stuffed!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidl

So Kevin and Floyd. Regarding our discussion yesterday about openning on thursday for onroad practice, please inform the forumites about your comment to me on Thursday practice sessions. I know there are a dozen people that will take advantage if this if it happens.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm not sure how a dozen came from 10...nevertheless an announcement about Thursday practice will come following the holidays.If I plan to be at the track on any Thursdays before that...I'll tell everyone Wednesday and post on here accordingly.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Kevin Cole

*2nd Annual Cold Turkey Classic...
Tomorrow(Saturday/On Road)*

_Doors Open at 9am
Racing at Noon

Cash pay-out for all A Main Winners._


----------



## davidl

Kevin Cole said:


> I'm not sure how a dozen came from 10..............


 
Very simple, Kevin. I talk to a lot of people that race other cars than 1/12 scale. I see them all the time and we talk about many things related to racing all sorts of rc cars. That being said, one of the topics is onroad and how to build the skill level and experience in the Indy area so that it better relates to those in the regional area. The one point all of them made was that they need more track time. More track time is not meant to be the time utilized for racing, but time for work on settups and a chance to experiement with driving. We can not do that on race day because we are trying to build a groove, trying to learn the circuit and monitoring car performance in anticipation of changing the rollout or speed control setup. Heaven forbid that we have an accident and break something because that will take time off the track to accomplish the repairs. So, and I support this, the message coming from the drivers I talked with was overwhelming in favor of a practice day for onroad where they can work on their cars and their driving at a liesure pace. We have around 10 guys running 1/12 scale from the local area and many of them have said they would practice. There are also several (more than 6) touring car guys that have indicated an interest in showing up to practice so that is how I got to 12 total. They will not all be there the same Thursday, but they will all get around to it.

I remember before the Hurricane series race you teilling the 1/12 scale guys that you hoped and wanted them to do well in that event. That tells me you are in favor of supporting their desire to do well. That is why I posted the above. All of these drivers are sort of at your mercy regarding this part of track availability. I am very glad to see you are willing to open the track on a day where all of the drivers can come and work on their cars and their driving. That will go a long way in building a successful group of indoor onroad drivers in the local area.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I am planning on attending the Cold Turkey race tomorrow. And I have a couple questions.

What classes are you guys running? I have a F1 (TCS rules), Mini Cooper (TCS Rules), Bomber (Chuck Ray rules!!!), and a Lunch Box (I RULE!!!). I would be able to run VTA, but I need a 25.5 motor (anyone have a loaner?).

Also, I plan on bringing three of my kids who will be running Mini Coopers (99% TCS rules, but a few non-tamiya replacement parts) and I'd like to have a novice class, so please bring your kids to race with them. If you want to borrow a mini cooper I have two RTR loaners, just PM me or post on here to let me know to bring them.


----------



## smokefan

See everyone Sat. for VTA


----------



## Kevin Cole

bring out the Cooper and have some fun...we seldom see F1's at out track, but you are more than welcome to bring it out.

The VTA guys run the national rules...hopefully someone has an extra motor.

My common classes are 12th scale,World Stock Sedan(RCGT/Indy GT), and VTA


----------



## Railroader

I snagged a VTA motor (thanks Cody A.!!!). Body painted up and ready to go!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I appreciate the lengthy post David...

Last season Greg Hallenbeck & Dominic Reese were the only two guys that ever showed on a Thursday.

Like I said in the previous post...there will be Thursdays available...when my personal schedule allows.


----------



## Railroader

Very fun racing with you guys today. Thanks for letting my kids race and making their day a lot of fun, they really enjoyed it.


----------



## jetmechG550

The kids looked like they were having fun, good to hear you all enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## smokefan

Tom it's always fun to race with you. Cobb Thanks again for the help on my car I really appreciate it. Now I just need to quite making driving mistakes. Kevin and Floyd Thank you for giving us a great place to race.


----------



## Hustler

Good times, thanks again Kevin and crew. Spray definitely made that track come alive. :thumbsup: 

Sadly, I'm not going to be able to make it back this year. We have a couple of travel weeks then I have to work over the holidays. 

Hope to see some of you for the Hurricane race @ Summit next Saturday 12/4. Doors open @ 8AM.

-Sean


----------



## Lugnutz

Good racing today,Cody Armes had fast cars all day, just bad luck. World Stock Sedan was very intense race, I think the lead was swaped 7 or 8 times. That was a great time Cody and Charlie.


----------



## smokefan

Oh and how about that kid of mine qualifying 3rd in the vta main. Servo went south and he didn't get to finish but I think he is making headway with his CaptnJack Motorsports Shumacher.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Oh and how about that kid of mine qualifying 3rd in the vta main. Servo went south and he didn't get to finish but I think he is making headway with his CaptnJack motorsports Shumacher.


Man, that kid is getting GOOD!

I too have a huge thanks to Jack for the 25.5 loaner motor and pinion. Also a huge thanks to Frank for the sensor wire. And to Brian Smith for helping with fixing one of the girls' car. Did I miss anyone (other than AJ's car in the VTA races)?


----------



## cwoods34

Didn't make it today (no vehicles to run!) but sounds like some great racing. If Mr. Railroader can continue to bring his Mini Cooper regime I'd look forward to racing my new M05 at the Big Rug. 

I would've had a World Stock car but it's in shambles..... parts and electronics pulled from it.


----------



## jetmechG550

No problem Tom, glad I could help you out.


----------



## charlie2755

Lugnutz said:


> Good racing today,Cody Armes had fast cars all day, just bad luck. World Stock Sedan was very intense race, I think the lead was swaped 7 or 8 times. That was a great time Cody and Charlie.


Had a blast! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Kevin Cole

It was great to have some kids in for some on road racing.

We have a sizable group for oval, but this was the first for on road...and what a great time it was.

I enjoyed getting to play around on the track with Al & the girls...great/polite kids...hats off to Tom.:thumbsup:

Thanks to everyone for coming out today...this is a great group of racers/friends.

*Since Cobb walked off with 2 of the class pay-outs he owes us all donuts next time around.


----------



## charlie2755

...Nacole wants jelly filled!:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer

Kevin Cole said:


> It was great to have some kids in for some on road racing.
> 
> We have a sizable group for oval, but this was the first for on road...and what a great time it was.
> 
> I enjoyed getting to play around on the track with Al & the girls...great/polite kids...hats off to Tom.:thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks to everyone for coming out today...this is a great group of racers/friends.
> 
> *Since Cobb walked off with 2 of the class pay-outs he owes us all donuts next time around.


Yeah Tom, those kids were great to hang out with and not bad racers either.

Thanks to everyone who raced with us yesterday. Road racing dudes are a breed apart that's for sure.:thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

fselzer said:


> Yeah Tom, those kids were great to hang out with and not bad racers either.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who raced with us yesterday. Road racing dudes are a breed apart that's for sure.:thumbsup:


It's a shame that the oval guys arn't laid back like we are.


----------



## smokefan

jtsbell said:


> It's a shame that the oval guys arn't laid back like we are.


 That's why I don't run oval anymore, the onroad guys are great I have never met a better bunch of guys across the board.


----------



## fselzer

jtsbell said:


> It's a shame that the oval guys arn't laid back like we are.


They're a good bunch of guys who love to race.....and win


----------



## smokefan

Floyd you and Kevin run a great program oval and onroad


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> I appreciate the lengthy post David...
> 
> Last season Greg Hallenbeck & Dominic Reese were the only two guys that ever showed on a Thursday.
> 
> Like I said in the previous post...there will be Thursdays available...when my personal schedule allows.





davidl said:


> Very simple, Kevin. I talk to a lot of people that race other cars than 1/12 scale. I see them all the time and we talk about many things related to racing all sorts of rc cars. That being said, one of the topics is onroad and how to build the skill level and experience in the Indy area so that it better relates to those in the regional area. The one point all of them made was that they need more track time. More track time is not meant to be the time utilized for racing, but time for work on settups and a chance to experiement with driving. We can not do that on race day because we are trying to build a groove, trying to learn the circuit and monitoring car performance in anticipation of changing the rollout or speed control setup. Heaven forbid that we have an accident and break something because that will take time off the track to accomplish the repairs. So, and I support this, the message coming from the drivers I talked with was overwhelming in favor of a practice day for onroad where they can work on their cars and their driving at a liesure pace. We have around 10 guys running 1/12 scale from the local area and many of them have said they would practice. There are also several (more than 6) touring car guys that have indicated an interest in showing up to practice so that is how I got to 12 total. They will not all be there the same Thursday, but they will all get around to it.
> 
> I remember before the Hurricane series race you teilling the 1/12 scale guys that you hoped and wanted them to do well in that event. That tells me you are in favor of supporting their desire to do well. That is why I posted the above. All of these drivers are sort of at your mercy regarding this part of track availability. I am very glad to see you are willing to open the track on a day where all of the drivers can come and work on their cars and their driving. That will go a long way in building a successful group of indoor onroad drivers in the local area.:thumbsup:


Maybe we can talk about this and work something out in private.

I am interested in Thursday's sometime as I would like to test some things without everybody asking questions or seeing what I am trying.

I also need to improve my driving and more track time would help, but I agree that track cannot open for a couple of people each week. It takes a lot to heat the building.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

I need track time without worrying about having to ready for a heat race. I don't really get to learn much during a race day because of the pressure to hurry everything up.

Thursdays would be good for me as well. I dont mind paying a fair fee for the track time.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I had a great time racing on Saturday too. I just wish I had his 12 year old hand/eye coordination and more time to practice. We both woke up Sunday wishing we could race again that day!

Figured out the pinion/spur problems in both cars and picked up the right sizes Sunday. Kyle should be up to speed next time we race. I was just off a little due to switching from the 21.5 to 25.5 in VTA. I'm right at 4.0 now for FDR with my TC3. I have him at 3.75 for World Sedan...correct?


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Kyle and I had a great time racing on Saturday too. I just wish I had his 12 year old hand/eye coordination and more time to practice. We both woke up Sunday wishing we could race again that day!
> 
> Figured out the pinion/spur problems in both cars and picked up the right sizes Sunday. Kyle should be up to speed next time we race. I was just off a little due to switching from the 21.5 to 25.5 in VTA. I'm right at 4.0 now for FDR with my TC3. I have him at 3.75 for World Sedan...correct?


You have it backwards


----------



## fselzer

Thanks Cody for letting me wheel your mini cooper. It was a blast. Let me know what I owe you for any busted parts


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> You have it backwards


Please explain?

http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/brushless/br_gearing.html

The guys I spoke with on Saturday at R/Car told me to aim at 3.75 FDR for a 21.5 brushless in RCGT/World Sedan. VTA rules say to shoot for 4.0 for FDR. What part is backwards?


----------



## jetmechG550

I could be up for a Thursday practice every now and then but I could not commit to a regular every week thing. Honestly I've been lucky with Wednesday's and Sunday's since I started this little venture. Maybe test things out with every other Thursday at first? 1st and 3rd Thursday, etc. 

Another thing I would like to see on Sunday's is maybe rearranging heats and what not to make sure the marshals are there for the last heat or rearrange heats so guys aren't running back to back. FME, novice and your lighter classes should go first with your heavier or premier classes going last mainly to ensure marshals. The lighter classes could be done with less marshals and the guys from the last heat that should normally marshal heat 1 could be split and held back for heat 2.


----------



## jtsbell

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Please explain?
> 
> http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/brushless/br_gearing.html
> 
> The guys I spoke with on Saturday at R/Car told me to aim at 3.75 FDR for a 21.5 brushless in RCGT/World Sedan. VTA rules say to shoot for 4.0 for FDR. What part is backwards?


21.5 needs to be around 4.0 to 1 25.5 needs to be around 3.75 to 1.


----------



## dragrace

jetmechG550 said:


> I could be up for a Thursday practice every now and then but I could not commit to a regular every week thing. Honestly I've been lucky with Wednesday's and Sunday's since I started this little venture. Maybe test things out with every other Thursday at first? 1st and 3rd Thursday, etc.
> 
> Another thing I would like to see on Sunday's is maybe rearranging heats and what not to make sure the marshals are there for the last heat or rearrange heats so guys aren't running back to back. FME, novice and your lighter classes should go first with your heavier or premier classes going last mainly to ensure marshals. The lighter classes could be done with less marshals and the guys from the last heat that should normally marshal heat 1 could be split and held back for heat 2.


I agree. I see a lot of guys running two classes and you have to beg them to turn marshal just 1 heat. Maybe I'm wrong but the 1/12 guy's always have to marshal 2 heats and try to get our cars ready while guy's run 2 classes and maybe marshal 1 heat.............

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

Kevin track is closed this weekend correct?


----------



## dragrace

smokefan said:


> Kevin track is closed this weekend correct?


I don't think so. I will be there wed. and I know a few others are planning on being there....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

I thought Sunday Kevin said back to the regular schedule this week with sat oval and Sunday onroad. Only the weekend of Christmas will there be no racing.


----------



## johnson357

I have a nice TC3 Bomber for sale.....would make a good Christmas present...have tons of spares both Factory team kits....have 55 Ford body, touring car body, and a Lamborgina body (don't ask it came with it). Also could make a nice VTA car.....just selling because I have too much stuff. Will come ARTR you'll only need rx and battery. $150


----------



## jetmechG550

Scott, you get that 12th scale running yet? Come play!


----------



## wlpjr2

smokefan said:


> Kevin track is closed this weekend correct?


We are back to our regular schedule this week, check out the website at the link below for details.

The CRC 12th scale bodies are in along with more front spindles and a good selection of tires. Working on the XRay parts, still looking for imput.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin track is closed this weekend correct?



We're racing on road both Wed & Sun this week...the track is not closed.


We will not race Sunday Dec.12 because the BRL oval series is in town...and we're closed on Dec.26 for Christmas.


----------



## johnson357

jetmechG550 said:


> Scott, you get that 12th scale running yet? Come play!


Kinda......have some gearing issues.....may try and come tomorrow what time will it open for practice


----------



## jetmechG550

I think the doors open about 4:00, racing doesn't start until 7:00 so you will have some time. Steve and I will be there.


----------



## johnson357

Sweet.....I'll probably be there


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> We're racing on road both Wed & Sun this week...the track is not closed.
> My bad I thought the BRL race was this wkend. Maybe I will see you Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

who's going to Detroit on Dec 10-12 for the second leg of the Grandslam Series??

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-...-slam-indoor-carpet-series-4.html#post8280007


----------



## EJF

I am gathering up things to build a car to race in the RCGT( world stock) and need some recommendations on what tires, wheels, speedcontrol and motor to run. I want to get all the right stuff the first time, I will be running a TC5r if that helps any, thanks for any input .


----------



## jonesy112

EJF said:


> I am gathering up things to build a car to race in the RCGT( world stock) and need some recommendations on what tires, wheels, speedcontrol and motor to run. I want to get all the right stuff the first time, I will be running a TC5r if that helps any, thanks for any input .


I am running a 17.5 novak with a mamba max pro speed control (in sportsman mode), sweep 32 tires on the premounted wheels on my TC5 if that helps you.


----------



## Lugnutz

EJF said:


> I am gathering up things to build a car to race in the RCGT( world stock) and need some recommendations on what tires, wheels, speedcontrol and motor to run. I want to get all the right stuff the first time, I will be running a TC5r if that helps any, thanks for any input .


Im running a xray 009. Tekin RS speedo (spec mode) Trinity 17.5 and Sweep 32 pre mount tires. Hope that helps.


----------



## dragrace

I think I may go to Detroit for The Grand Slam......

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

I should be done reloading enough shells to go to detroit


----------



## Miller Time

jetmechG550 said:


> I should be done reloading enough shells to go to detroit


LMAO :jest: lock and load


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> I should be done reloading enough shells to go to detroit


Roseville is not that bad, I grew up and lived most of my life about an hour north of there and a friend used to own a sign shop a couple blocks from the track. There are a lot of nice places to eat near there and in downtown Detroit. Though I wouldn't spend too much time between 8 mile and downtown if I were you.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR
Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm*
_Only $10 first class...$5 additional Classes_


----------



## mrbighead

Railroader said:


> Roseville is not that bad, I grew up and lived most of my life about an hour north of there and a friend used to own a sign shop a couple blocks from the track. There are a lot of nice places to eat near there and in downtown Detroit. Though I wouldn't spend too much time between 8 mile and downtown if I were you.


Detroit, has changed over the past few years its not as bad.Going on 8mile is just like the part,of your city you don't belong in.LOL


----------



## jetmechG550

I was joking fellas. I grew up in Chicago I'm really not worried about Detroit or the outskirts. I've been through the old Cabrini Green and Robert Taylor homes, those are enough to worry the most hardened gangsta


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I was able to get a new body made for my VTA car over the weekend. I know its got neon which is a no-no, but I'm not going to any regional races the way I drive! Besides, I don't think I'll even run it until I can keep myself off the wall. Need more practice time for sure.


----------



## PDK RACING

I will see ya next wednesday...Wife is home late every night this week for her work. I have to wear a suit and tie this friday... WHO CAN TIE A TIE.. I can dope and true tires, change speedo settings, can't tie a tie... I lost the one I had pretied :freak: Thinking clip on...lol


----------



## jetmechG550

Simple stuff dude. What kind of knot do you want? LOL


----------



## trerc

PDK RACING said:


> I will see ya next wednesday...Wife is home late every night this week for her work. I have to wear a suit and tie this friday... WHO CAN TIE A TIE.. I can dope and true tires, change speedo settings, can't tie a tie... I lost the one I had pretied :freak: Thinking clip on...lol



I hope I'm not too late, clip on ties are hideous!


----------



## Lugnutz

Remember who we are talking about, this is PDK.


----------



## Lugnutz

Just to be safe, dont want you to fall................


----------



## Lugnutz

Ok, fun time is over.....................everybody back to work.


----------



## jonesy112

Wow, thanks Greg. That video reminded me of my roomate that was assigned to my dorm my freshman year of college, who wore a bow tie almost daily. Man that dude was awful!


----------



## Lugnutz

jonesy112 said:


> Wow, thanks Greg. That video reminded me of my roomate that was assigned to my dorm my freshman year of college, who wore a bow tie almost daily. Man that dude was awful!


Just here to help.


----------



## jonesy112

For a guy with such a brutal and intimidating nickname, your quite the helpful individual. Lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Send*

We've not had many new pictures sent in for the R/CAR website in a long time. If you have a good one or few of your car(s), please go to this page link and send them to the email address link located there. I'll get them up on the site within a couple of days.

http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/photos.html

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## fselzer

PDK RACING said:


> I will see ya next wednesday...Wife is home late every night this week for her work. I have to wear a suit and tie this friday... WHO CAN TIE A TIE.. I can dope and true tires, change speedo settings, can't tie a tie... I lost the one I had pretied :freak: Thinking clip on...lol


Brandon wearing a tie:freak: I would like to see this


----------



## davidl

fselzer said:


> Brandon wearing a tie:freak: I would like to see this


 
HEY.............you guys lay off Brandon. He always looked like a tie type guy to me.


----------



## dragrace

Getting ready to head to the track. I hope people remember how to drive in the cold.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Getting ready to head to the track. I hope people remember how to drive in the cold.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Ok traction control off launch control off tires inflated to 90 psi. Rev motor to 5200rpms dump clutch.


----------



## outlander5

PDK RACING said:


> Ok traction control off launch control off tires inflated to 90 psi. Rev motor to 5200rpms dump clutch.


and never- i mean never let off the gas


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Sunday*

Can't go to the race on Saturday. I'll be there Sunday. I need a racin' fix bad. I know SM needs it too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The crowd might be light Sunday...but we'll have a good time as we always do.


----------



## trerc

I hope to make it out Sunday...


----------



## racer357

the track last night was a fun one... Good times for sure. It is even more fun racing toy cars when it goes home in one piece....


----------



## rockin_bob13

racer357 said:


> the track last night was a fun one... Good times for sure. It is even more fun racing toy cars when it goes home in one piece....


And you did a good job last night because the track was not easy. Excellent 1/12 scale layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

I should be out with my 1/10 touring sedan on Sunday.. Like what Bob said, I need a quick fix as well.................


----------



## jonesy112

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> I should be out with my 1/10 touring sedan on Sunday.. Like what Bob said, I need a quick fix as well.................


no Ft. Wayne for you saturday Andy?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I appreciate the guys who are coming out this weekend to race...I wish more local guys would come out on our normal Sunday program.

I know several are headed up the the Hurricane race...but the local track is still open for business to get that "racing fix".


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> I appreciate the guys who are coming out this weekend to race...I wish more local guys would come out on our normal Sunday program.
> 
> I know several are headed up the the Hurricane race...but the local track is still open for business to get that "racing fix".


With any luck Kevin, I should be able to do the double this weekend (R/CAR and Ft. Wayne)


----------



## Kevin Cole

That would great Mike...we've missed you of late.

You need to get Max into a Cooper to help me build a on road novice class.I picked one up for $50 for Presley...Captain Jack Motorsports is working it over for me now.


----------



## racer357

I would be there Sunday fo sho, but Momma put her foot down. I have to play family man that day.... Dang woman!


----------



## jonesy112

Ive thought quite a bit about that. Im keeping my eye open for one for him. I know he would have a ball racing it, and it would be great to see some younging starting to cut there teeth in the on-road world.

You ever get that Playstation hooked up yet to keep the kids occcupied when they arent racing?


----------



## charlie2755

I'll be there for World Stock Sedan. Sounds like it'll be another fun one! :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

I should have a world stock sedan together within the next couple weeks....


----------



## EJF

Ill have a world stock sedan ready after the new year.

Is world stock still HPI X pattern tires and a GT, GT2 type body or is it rubber tire, stock motor, open body?


----------



## racer357

it is either jaco blues or sweep32 or hpi x pattern. any sportscar body if I am not mistaken


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there Sunday for 1/12.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yep...any GT type body is fine & open rubber tire.

Either 21.5 open speedo or 17.5 with the speedo in sportsmen mode.


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian

jonesy112 said:


> no Ft. Wayne for you saturday Andy?


I am planning on going there as well on Saturday morning. Change of plan, no go for me due to snow. However, I'll make it to Big Rug on Sunday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jonesy112 said:


> You ever get that Playstation hooked up yet to keep the kids occcupied when they arent racing?


It will come out with a separate TV and the X-mas decorations this weekend.

Thx again.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on being ther for 1/12 and hopefully WGT this weekend.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## davidl

rockin_bob13 said:


> And you did a good job last night because the track was not easy. Excellent 1/12 scale layout.:thumbsup:


Sorry this post was under Bob's identification. I was using his computer and didn't realize it was logged into him.


----------



## EJF

Thanks for the answers, couple more questions, 190 or 200mm body and what offset rims? dish wheels allowed?

Been a while since I raced touring car, back then it was stock or mod rubber or foam


----------



## jonesy112

EJF said:


> Thanks for the answers, couple more questions, 190 or 200mm body and what offset rims? dish wheels allowed?
> 
> Been a while since I raced touring car, back then it was stock or mod rubber or foam


Im not sure what the offset is, but almost everyone is running the sweep 32 premounts. The hobbyshop at the track has them in stock for i believe 30$ for a set of 4. They are a dish wheel and fit nicely with a 190mm body.


----------



## wlpjr2

*12th Side Springs*

WHAT COLORS SHOULD I PUT IN STOCK FOR 12R5 and CRC? Have rollover antenas on the way. Kevin, would one of these antennas be legal on my slash? I sure could use it! lol


----------



## racer357

crc side springs come as a set with all colors. if you can buy individual sets,white seems to be the most common

I will create a list of parts that seem to be common and PM it to you Bill.


----------



## jetmechG550

CRC King Pins! LOL


----------



## JonnySocko

wlpjr2 said:


> WHAT COLORS SHOULD I PUT IN STOCK FOR 12R5 and CRC? Have rollover antenas on the way. Kevin, would one of these antennas be legal on my slash? I sure could use it! lol


Blues and Golds for the R5.


----------



## wlpjr2

White CRC, blue and gold r5 springs ordered. I have the king pins in stock already.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## jetmechG550

Thanks Bill, didn't see them the other night


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I shot this video on Friday afternoon. So, it set up for oval track. But, it was still neat to mount the video camera on my car and get it up to speed. I was able to get in some fast laps. Well, fast for me anyway. Fun to watch. Will get it up on the website soon.






Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Just to be fair to the ON-ROAD guys we shot this video last night after finishing a fun afternoon of racing. This is the same video cam set up, but of the on-road course. Problem I kept having was whenever the batteries bounced too much, the connection was broken and the file got corrupted. So, I had to do it a few times to get it to take. Finally got a good one!


----------



## racer357

Hurry Wednesday!!


----------



## charlie2755

racer357 said:


> Hurry Wednesday!!


sounds like an addict to me.


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> Hurry Wednesday!!


You going to make the trip to Detroit for the Grandslam?


----------



## racer357

Not likely, with the Holiday coming up I will probably stay local. I still have to figure out how to make the show here at home...


----------



## jetmechG550

I would like to make Detroit, but I have a doctor's appointment on saturday morning, weird yeah I know, and I know part of the script will be to go to Dancer's on saturday night to get ready for sunday


----------



## PDK RACING

jetmechG550 said:


> I would like to make Detroit, but I have a doctor's appointment on saturday morning, weird yeah I know, and I know part of the script will be to go to Dancer's on saturday night to get ready for sunday


Do they do the RIVER DANCE, at Dancers. I love the RIVER DANCE. LOL


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> We will offer on road racing on Friday nights real soon...more info too come.


still waiting


----------



## tlmarshall59

*Tri-State closed - Looking for a new track!*

Hello all! I started looking into RC racing about a year ago as a great hobby to enjoy with my 12 yr-old son, who has a form of Muscular Dystrophy and is confined to a power wheelchair. Tri-State Hobbies in Hamilton, OH is only 10 minutes from me so I did most of my research there and on the internet. It looked like the VTA class was the best choice to get started in the sport, since we are total newbies. After talking to several of the racers, I acquired a couple of used TC4 chassis and a bunch of spare parts. Since my son can't adequately hold and use a pistol-grip radio, I also spent some time getting a 2-stick airplane radio working for him to use. We spent some time practicing in the school parking lot, but by that time it was late spring and RC racing was not high on the list of (my wife’s) activities, which was OK since I was looking at it as a winter activity.

Fast forward to October and we were anxious to actually hit the track for practice and eventually some racing. I won’t go into the details here, but Tri-State is now closed. So I went back to the internet to search for a potential new place to race. I remember finding R/CAR last year and was impressed with what I saw, but was still focusing on being able to race locally. But what I see now is even better, with wheelchair access to the driver stand, Christian morals and other amenities. The other thing of interest is the Bomber class, given that we are total newbies and my guess is that the speeds are a bit slower. I’ve yet to invest in any new Trans-Am bodies or the 25.5 motors, so going Bomber class would probably be cheaper for us at this point.

So it looks like the On-Road racing is currently on Wednesdays and Sundays. I was wondering what the turnout has been for the Bomber class at this point? Also, has there been any thought of running the Bomber class on the oval?

Sorry to be so long-winded, but I’m just trying to find a place to race and make best use of the money I’ve already spent on cars and parts. I’m planning to make a trip up to check things out during the upcoming Christmas break. I look forward to hearing from some of you and hopefully meeting soon. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin Cole

We would be glad to have you both come up and enjoy our facility. We're getting several folks from the Queen City now that Tri-State has closed.

VTA is a safe bet to run on Sundays, we've had a few Bombers here & there...but we always have VTA's on Sunday.

Our Wednesday night program is usually a good group of 12th scales & a couple Sedans practicing.

We will run whatever shows up...we've actually mixed the Bombers & VTA's a time or two and they run well together.

Bombers on the oval had been mentioned...once again if we get enough to run them we certainly will.

Come up and check things out...I think you'll be pleasantly surprised about what we offer here in Indy.


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> still waiting


The December schedule is a little tight for Friday nights with the BRL event & Christmas this month.

I will make sure to have a Friday or two a month for the on road guys once we get into the 2011 calendar.

Thanks for your patience Mr.Yelle


----------



## smokefan

Mr. Cole you have a pm heading your way.


----------



## tlmarshall59

Kevin Cole said:


> We would be glad to have you both come up and enjoy our facility. We're getting several folks from the Queen City now that Tri-State has closed.
> 
> VTA is a safe bet to run on Sundays, we've had a few Bombers here & there...but we always have VTA's on Sunday.
> 
> Our Wednesday night program is usually a good group of 12th scales & a couple Sedans practicing.
> 
> We will run whatever shows up...we've actually mixed the Bombers & VTA's a time or two and they run well together.
> 
> Bombers on the oval had been mentioned...once again if we get enough to run them we certainly will.
> 
> Come up and check things out...I think you'll be pleasantly surprised about what we offer here in Indy.


Thanks for the quick reply Kevin - we'll definitely be up soon to check things out! Just out of curiosity - are the Bombers actually competitive with the VTA's? I would think the motor and ESC would be a huge difference.

I welcome input from others on their thoughts and experiences with the Bomber class - and also any interest in running on the oval. I'm big into short track racing history and have always thought that the cars from this era are so cool compared the to cookie-cutter cars out there now.

Thanks again and I look forward to meeting some of you soon!

TOM


----------



## smokefan

Tom come on up, I am sure you and your son will have a great time. I am sure we can help make you competitive.


----------



## racer357

New tires for the WGT car..... CHECK, new Body for both cars.....CHECK. Wednesday night? Coming soon!!! Charlie, you might be right. I may have an addiction.


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> New tires for the WGT car..... CHECK, new Body for both cars.....CHECK. Wednesday night? Coming soon!!! Charlie, you might be right. I may have an addiction.


Hi, my name is Ken and I'm an RC-aholic......currently I'm enrolled in a 12 turn program.


----------



## tlmarshall59

smokefan said:


> Tom come on up, I am sure you and your son will have a great time. I am sure we can help make you competitive.


Thanks Smokefan - we'll definitely be up to check things out!

Any advice on classes - VTA vs Bomber?


----------



## racer357

Your track has 12 turns Miller time? Sounds fun!!


----------



## smokefan

tlmarshall59 said:


> Thanks Smokefan - we'll definitely be up to check things out!
> 
> Any advice on classes - VTA vs Bomber?


I would suggest VTA ( personal preference for my son and I), But I am sure most guys wouldn't care if you ran in vta with a bomber. I know there are usually a couple guys with there bomber cars there that I am sure would run them if you wanted to run just with other bombers. The biggest thing is getting on the track and getting some track time. Either way I am sure you will have a good time.


----------



## Lugnutz

Trerc, PM


----------



## tlmarshall59

smokefan said:


> I would suggest VTA ( personal preference for my son and I), But I am sure most guys wouldn't care if you ran in vta with a bomber. I know there are usually a couple guys with there bomber cars there that I am sure would run them if you wanted to run just with other bombers. The biggest thing is getting on the track and getting some track time. Either way I am sure you will have a good time.


Please help me here - being new I just assumed that the Bomber with the unaltered brushed motor and non programmable ESC would be quite a bit slower, and therefore easier to learn with. But I've seen some posts about Bombers being competitive with VTA's. What's the real deal?

No doubt that we'll both have a great time and can't wait to get started - but I still need to buy legal motors and ESCs -and the spec Tamiya motor and ESC seem to be MUCH cheaper than the spec VTA Novak stuff. HELP!


----------



## Lugnutz

tlmarshall59 said:


> Thanks Smokefan - we'll definitely be up to check things out!
> 
> Any advice on classes - VTA vs Bomber?


VTA would be your best bet. VTA is a national class and bombers are only a local class. They do have a good following at Indy Slots but that is the only place. Come to a Sunday race sometime and you can try out my VTA car to see if you like it. Ask for Greg


----------



## Lugnutz

tlmarshall59 said:


> Please help me here - being new I just assumed that the Bomber with the unaltered brushed motor and non programmable ESC would be quite a bit slower, and therefore easier to learn with. But I've seen some posts about Bombers being competitive with VTA's. What's the real deal?
> 
> No doubt that we'll both have a great time and can't wait to get started - but I still need to buy legal motors and ESCs -and the spec Tamiya motor and ESC seem to be MUCH cheaper than the spec VTA Novak stuff. HELP!


VTA motot and esc are more upfront cost but very little maintance and last a long time if you watch the heat. I bought a Novak Havoc Pro and 25.5 motor from the Novak web site for 207.00 to my door. I think there are cheaper options but not sure what speed control. I'm sure somebody will chime in to help.


----------



## jtsbell

I invited the slots guys to come out with there bombers to show us how to run fast! HAHA!!!


----------



## jtsbell

yOU CAN GET A REBUILT 25.5 FOR AROUND75.00& A SPEED PASSION ESC FOR 60.00 SO FOR135.OO YOU CAN BUY A VTA SETUP.


----------



## Miller Time

tlmarshall59 said:


> Please help me here - being new I just assumed that the Bomber with the unaltered brushed motor and non programmable ESC would be quite a bit slower, and therefore easier to learn with. But I've seen some posts about Bombers being competitive with VTA's. What's the real deal?
> 
> No doubt that we'll both have a great time and can't wait to get started - but I still need to buy legal motors and ESCs -and the spec Tamiya motor and ESC seem to be MUCH cheaper than the spec VTA Novak stuff. HELP!


First of all Spec Racing does not equal cheaper, the more level the field the more it takes to get an advantage.
Second, initially brushless may cost more, but I'm running on the 3rd season of my 17.5 in my main brushless class, you'll go through quite a few brushed motors in that time, 
Also the bomber is fast up front but over the course of the run the motors heat up and loose performance. Brushed motors are not as efficient and especially for a less experienced racer the result will be drastic change over the course of a single run.......brushless is better...and that comes from a guy that enjoys the tuning of brushed motors.

Bottom line it is still what YOU want, but remember, you'll make more gains with practice than you will with one power plant over another. Also you'll find the Guys at the Big Rug generous with new racers, if you like the bomber look but want to run brushless I'm sure it can be accommodated


----------



## jtsbell

tHIS IS WHAT WE RUN


----------



## smokefan

Alot of the guys brought up very valid points brushless will be cheaper in the long run. BUT it all depends on what you want to run. I would take Greg up on his offer to try his car. jtsbell has a bomber and vta and they are usually there every wk. And yes they have run the bombers and vta together and both where pretty equal.


----------



## jonesy112

If you are looking for vta setups, I have a few escs for sale. I have an lrp ai that I will let go of cheap, and a freshly rebuilt novak havoc pro still in the box from novak. Let me know if you are interested in either or them. 

I would suggest going the vta route just because you can go to nearly any track in the country and they will have that class. ESP with you traveling a few hours to race here, it wouldn't be bad to be practicing with a class with rules the same across the country, but that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## smokefan

man I need to race soon LOL


----------



## j21moss

smokefan said:


> man I need to race soon LOL


then get on it!!!! LMAO!!


----------



## tlmarshall59

THANKS for all the great input guys! Having been involved in local circle track racing my whole life, this just confirms what I've always thought - racers are just a GREAT bunch of people, and the RC crowd definitely qualifies!

So it sounds like VTA is the way to go, which is what I originally thought when I started looking earlier this year. I never considered the life cycles and heat factors - but I know I have LOTS to learn. I bought all of my stuff off of rctech and ebay and only one of the cars was in running condition. That's what I used to get the Spektrum DX5 stick radio working for my son and also what we've been practicing with. I'm sure it's FAR from being setup properly.

It looks like this Sunday is the BRL race, so I'll plan on coming up the 19th. I'll bring what we have and hopefully you guys can help me sort thru it and provide some advice on what I need.

Thanks again guys - Alex and I are looking forward to meeting you and getting started!


----------



## jetmechG550

Follow Chuck Pfalher over, he's been coming over pretty regular on wednesday's and sunday's.


----------



## tlmarshall59

jetmechG550 said:


> Follow Chuck Pfalher over, he's been coming over pretty regular on wednesday's and sunday's.


Although I've not actually met Chuck, I'm sure he saw my son and I lurking around Tri-State and asking dumb questions. It would definitely be nice to possibly car pool over with someone - especially with gas prices teetering close to $3!


----------



## jetmechG550

He may, if he is here tonight I will mention it to him. Chuck's a good dude!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Tonight at 7pm

Doors open at 4pm...still only $10*


----------



## jetmechG550

Steve C and I will be there


----------



## tlmarshall59

Lugnutz said:


> VTA would be your best bet. VTA is a national class and bombers are only a local class. They do have a good following at Indy Slots but that is the only place. Come to a Sunday race sometime and you can try out my VTA car to see if you like it. Ask for Greg


Thanks Greg - I greatly appreciate the offer - and just might take you up on it. As I mentioned, my cars were purchased used and were not setup for VTA. After shipping and me playing with them, I'm sure they're no where CLOSE to being setup properly. It would be great to compare to a car that's setup well. I'm hoping to make it over on the 19th. Thanks again!


----------



## tlmarshall59

jetmechG550 said:


> He may, if he is here tonight I will mention it to him. Chuck's a good dude!


Thanks man!


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz, PM


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> Lugnutz, PM


Sent back


----------



## dragrace

ok. Now that the drama is over. 
We are going to run some mod 1/12 on Sunday the 19th. I am still going to run stock because I don't want that class to go away. If you want to run fast and break some parts bring it on the 19th and we will have some fun. I plan on running that class from that date forward if people show up.
FYI....I'm going to run a 3.5 so we better put more boards up at the end of the sweeper. 

Maybe Doseck will show up if he isn't scared........hahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...Mr.Dunn is only putting out there what I announced last evening.

The R/CAR facility is striving to be one of the top venues in the nation/world.To keep pace with what is happening on a larger scale we need to offer the same classes being run at national/worlds events.

This is in know way being put out there to hurt our rapidly growing 12th scale class as most guys whom want to run Pro Mod have a 2nd car to do so with.

REMEMBER-No On Road Racing this Sunday because of the BRL event.We will be back at it next Wednesday (as always) and the following Sunday (12/19).
Indy Slots offers Road Racing on Friday evenings...if you need a fix check them out.


----------



## racer357

I have a pro mod car, not that I have any business running that class but.... when in doubt, PIN IT!!! I will only have an 8.5 in mine but I am sure that is plenty of HP for my talent level!


I hope that the 17.5 regulars that only have 1 can STAY in the 17.5 class. The 17.5 class is fun and competitive and I break plenty of parts at that speed too....


----------



## jetmechG550

Buying second car and taking the Ben Spies approach, "pin it and let the electronics do their thing!". We have traction control, launch control and rain mode in the Tekin right?


----------



## Kevin Cole

We look to be adding at least 2-3 more 17.5 12th scales by the time we return to action on Dec.19

I might be out shaking my new ride down next Wednesday if negotiations go well with my 12th scale sponsor.


----------



## racer357

If we can get eveyone to show up at the same time, we could have a 15-18 car 12th scale count on Weds. nights. ( heck only 10 of them are named Steve) lol


----------



## smokefan

The 19th seems sooooo far away


----------



## Miller Time

Not sur sure if I'll be able to make it on the 19th, doing a lot of traveling over the last month, but if I do I'll run Mod.

I agree with Dunn, this MUST NOT REPLACE STOCK. The group of newer 1/12 racers is a good fast learning group and I would hate to loose that class. If it appears to dwindle I'll stop running Mod.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> I agree with Dunn, If it appears that I am knocking down and busting all the perimeter boards...I'll stop running Mod.


Thank you on behalf of R/CAR


----------



## racer357

I think I will pit in a different location, I dont want carbon fiber splinters in my skin, they are tricky lil boogers to remove.


----------



## Miller Time

Miller Time said:


> ...I agree with Dunn, this *MUST NOT REPLACE STOCK.* The group of newer 1/12 racers is a good fast learning group and I would hate to loose that class. If it appears to dwindle I'll stop running Mod.





Kevin Cole said:


> Thank you on behalf of R/CAR


While funny.....and maybe a little true.....The original post bears repeating


----------



## Castradamus

Has 17.5 Rubber been getting anymore interest? I would like to run the trophy event but it's hard to gear up if no one is running this class? Also will there be a push to run Open Rubber as well?

:dude:


----------



## Miller Time

Castradamus said:


> Has 17.5 Rubber been getting anymore interest? I would like to run the trophy event but it's hard to gear up if no one is running this class? Also will there be a push to run Open Rubber as well?
> 
> :dude:


17.5 Rubber open ESC is all but dead.....not that there are not a few who want to run it, but most prefer the INDY GT class which is 17.5 Spec ESC, or 21.5 Open ESC and ANY rubber tire, and almost any body. The Grandslam rules would fit within these parameters, so you could run and still be prepared for the big race. I am pretty sure those all the rules I'm sure I'll be correted if not


----------



## jetmechG550

If I get a second car to run mod I will run both and probably likely that Wednesday's may still on be stock is fine. If there's enough racers in various classes to space out the heats between stock and mod 1/12th I will definitely run both


----------



## racer357

.....ADDICTS..... Miller, where is this 12 turn program you speak of?


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> ... the INDY GT class which is 17.5 Spec ESC, or 21.5 Open ESC and ANY rubber tire, and almost any body. The Grandslam rules would fit within these parameters, so you could run and still be prepared for the big race. I am pretty sure those all the rules I'm sure I'll be correted if not


What's the consensus on bodies? Is it supposed to be scale GT bodies or RC shells that don't look like real cars at all?


----------



## jetmechG550

I will not be there on the 19th though so it looks like after the first of the year with no racing on the 26th either?


----------



## Castradamus

Miller Time said:


> 17.5 Rubber open ESC is all but dead.....not that there are not a few who want to run it, but most prefer the INDY GT class which is 17.5 Spec ESC, or 21.5 Open ESC and ANY rubber tire, and almost any body. The Grandslam rules would fit within these parameters, so you could run and still be prepared for the big race. I am pretty sure those all the rules I'm sure I'll be correted if not


If I knew you could run any rubber I would have been down sooner!


----------



## Railroader

Finally ordered a 25.5 Ballistic from Novak for VTA. I guess I am committed to the class now  Very happy VTA is back to its initial feel. I wish Novak would put the 25.5 motors in the regular retail channels, I don't understand why they don't.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Most of us are running the World Stock Sedan rules. Any body, any premounted tire, 17.5, spec mode speedo.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I have 25.5's in stock.


----------



## Railroader

rockin_bob13 said:


> I have 25.5's in stock.


Ouch! Now you tell me! I coulda saved on shipping (and made up for it with sales tax). EDIT: Oh, but I could have used a coupon!!! Doh!!!

Just kidding, I assumed since Tower didn't stock them you wouldn't have them either. Sorry about that.


----------



## smokefan

Railroader are you gonna try to make a few Sunday vta races? When I am off for Christmas Shutdown I will try to make it to Slots to run VTA with ya. I had a good time trying to chase you down. LOL


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Railroader are you gonna try to make a few Sunday vta races? When I am off for Christmas Shutdown I will try to make it to Slots to run VTA with ya. I had a good time trying to chase you down. LOL


I'll have to race R/Car will be the 19th, but that depends on the kids' flight schedules. I might also make a race on the 22nd or 29th if the VTA guys promise to show up on a Wednesday. I'm going to try to race Indy Slots on the 17th and 31st.

It was a blast racing with you and Kyle.


----------



## charlie2755

dragrace said:


> I'm going to run a 3.5 so we better put more boards up at the end of the sweeper.
> 
> Steve Dunn


isn't 17.5 hard enough?!


----------



## jetmechG550

charlie2755 said:


> isn't 17.5 hard enough?!


Oh no, it's simple physics:

Force = Mass x Acceleration

A 3.5 will accelerate much faster than a 17.5, therefor providing for much more force to hit the wall. So to answer your question, 17.5 doesn't hit harder :thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

Mod actually should be easier because momentum will be less important. Horsepower can get you out of trouble as quick as it can get you in trouble. I know for sure that Frank and I both have a larger parts inventory on the way.... LOL!!!


----------



## racer357

If any of you are jonesin for some racing this weekend, I think Frank and I are road tripping to JTec in Danville, Il Sunday.


----------



## jtsbell

Dose JTech run vta mini coopers or indy gt?


----------



## racer357

They run VTA but I have no Idea how much support there is for it there.


----------



## charlie2755

racer357 said:


> If any of you are jonesin for some racing this weekend, I think Frank and I are road tripping to JTec in Danville, Il Sunday.


from the looks of their website, you might only be racing each other.


----------



## racer357

I suppose one of us might win then.... LOL


----------



## EJF

back to world stock, since its open on the body that allows someone to run the mazda 6, r6, or any of the "race" type bodies as well correct?


----------



## jonesy112

EJF said:


> back to world stock, since its open on the body that allows someone to run the mazda 6, r6, or any of the "race" type bodies as well correct?


correct, most of us are running the race type bodies for the world stock sedan


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'll have to race R/Car will be the 19th, but that depends on the kids' flight schedules. I might also make a race on the 22nd or 29th if the VTA guys promise to show up on a Wednesday. I'm going to try to race Indy Slots on the 17th and 31st.
> 
> It was a blast racing with you and Kyle.


Hey Tom,

I can't make Slots this Friday, but my wife gave me the green light for next Sunday, so I'm heading to The Rug. I think I can make Wednesday the 29th as well. Maybe we can bring out the F1 cars if anyone at R/Car is interested?


----------



## BadSign

BTW, does the hobby shop stock strapping tape?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> I can't make Slots this Friday, but my wife gave me the green light for next Sunday, so I'm heading to The Rug. I think I can make Wednesday the 29th as well. Maybe we can bring out the F1 cars if anyone at R/Car is interested?


Sounds like a good plan man.


----------



## wlpjr2

BadSign said:


> BTW, does the hobby shop stock strapping tape?


Yes Sir!


----------



## smokefan

BadSign said:


> BTW, does the hobby shop stock strapping tape?


Yes they do


----------



## BadSign

Thank you, gentleman. I'll have the VTA and F1 car ready for the 19th!


----------



## smokefan

Sweet kyle and I will look forward to racing with you and Railroader again in vta


----------



## jtsbell

How about every body showing up on the 19th with your VTA & make it a VTA SUNDAY!


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> How about every body showing up on the 19th with your VTA & make it a VTA SUNDAY!


Ill have to convince the girlfried to delay her family xmas a few hours so I can be a part of VTA sunday!


----------



## Scott04C5

jonesy112 said:


> Ill have to convince the girlfried to delay her family xmas a few hours so I can be a part of VTA sunday!


Good Luck with that Jonesy


----------



## Railroader

Is there much turnout for VTA on Wednesdays? Perhaps during the holidays we can get a class going. As I said before, I should be up to race on Wednesdays of the 22nd and 29th with my VTA car.


----------



## jetmechG550

No Tom, it's pretty much all 1/12th on wednesday night with a couple a touring car guys but they only practice. we had 10 1/12th last week. We may be running WGT too since there's 3 or 4 that have been regular on wednesday that have them


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> No Tom, it's pretty much all 1/12th on wednesday night with a couple a touring car guys but they only practice. we had 10 1/12th last week. We may be running WGT too since there's 3 or 4 that have been regular on wednesday that have them


Well, perhaps I can get some practice in. I certainly could use it.


----------



## jetmechG550

oh yeah, I think the doors open at 4:00, we start racing at 7:00 but with only 2 heats in a round there's plenty of time in between rounds.


----------



## racer357

I would think that you could create interest for a Wed. Night Vta class with a few guys posting.


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> Is there much turnout for VTA on Wednesdays? Perhaps during the holidays we can get a class going. As I said before, I should be up to race on Wednesdays of the 22nd and 29th with my VTA car.


It would be great to get some other classes on Wed. The Tuesday Oval crowd has been huge, so we need to get more people out during the week for on-road.

I think the World GT is starting to get going.

Steve Dunn


----------



## indymodz

Id be able to do more wednesdays than sundays but at the moment Im only running world stock sedan so if more of those start showing up ill be there.


----------



## PDK RACING

More classes running on Wednesday would be nice. Plus think of all the traction you will have from all the foam cars.


----------



## racer357

Someone has to be first.... if everyone PLANS on here to show up this Wednesday you might have something. Right now everyone is saying... when more show up I will come.

Try this.... ROLL CALL FOR TC guys. Who can race this Wednesday night. Post up if you will run your TC at the rug Wednesday and lets get a group of you out for a good time.


----------



## Railroader

racer357 said:


> Someone has to be first.... if everyone PLANS on here to show up this Wednesday you might have something. Right now everyone is saying... when more show up I will come.
> 
> Try this.... ROLL CALL FOR TC guys. Who can race this Wednesday night. Post up if you will run your TC at the rug Wednesday and lets get a group of you out for a good time.


I will definitely be there with my VTA car *next* Wednesday the 22nd. Hope to see others!


----------



## racer357

there's 1, who will be 2? We are rolling boys!!


----------



## rockin_bob13

*Sunday!!!!!*

Good turnout for the awsome BRL race. Like those guys alot. 

But I got a need for speed turnin' left AND right. Sunday, let's get it on. My friends say they're comin'. 

Ya'll come too!

Toga! Toga! Toga!


----------



## velcro

I will be at the track this wednesday racing 1/12, although my focus is 1/12 scale this time of year, I will have my VTA with me if you need another car to make a class. Scott Sanders should also be traveling with me and he has a VTA car as well, see everyone wednesday evening.

Kris Poloncak


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're back on the Big Rug with On Road Racing Wednesday evening.

Doors open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm

Look for On Road racing on every other Friday start in January...with open practice the Thursdays before the Friday Night Racing.

The first two Friday night races will be Jan.14 & Jan.28...and continuing every other Friday.

The January 14th race will begin a winter point series that will run all winter...more info too come.


----------



## dragrace

velcro said:


> I will be at the track this wednesday racing 1/12, although my focus is 1/12 scale this time of year, I will have my VTA with me if you need another car to make a class. Scott Sanders should also be traveling with me and he has a VTA car as well, see everyone wednesday evening.
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Great Kris, See you Wed. FYI We have been spraying the track so traction has been very good. you might want to bring different tires......

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

Will there be PIE on Friday nights? Free pie is AWESOME!!!! 

In my best southpark..... Would you like to hava piece a pai?


----------



## velcro

Thanks Steve, see you tomorrow evening...

Kris


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Attention-Schedule Update...Please Read Below._

In celebration of Indy Slots offering free Friday night racing starting Jan.7 and every other week there after...
R/CAR will change our On Road Fridays to the opposite weekends.
This way everyone can enjoy what the fine folks at Indy Slots are offering the RC community.
As a matter of fact, I think I'll go over and enjoy some FREE racing with my daughter.

The R/CAR Friday Night On Road Point Series will run the 14th & 28th of January and every other week until the series ends...that way we do not interfere with the free offering at Indy Slots.

Huge Props to Indy Slots...you guys rule!

Now everyone tell a friend and make sure we all get out to support the track that lets us all race for free...Indy Slots.


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks Kevin. It's great to see the two tracks working together to help build the Indy rc scene. I appreciate this move, as I'm sure all of the rest of the on road guys do. 

I'll see you all tommorrow with my vta and world stock sedan for hopefully some sedan racing to break up the 12th scale monopoly that is wednesday nights lol:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

it is great to see the Indy tracks working together to help racing grow!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problems fellas...just trying to take the high road and do the right thing.

I've had tons of pm's and emails requesting Friday Night On Road...as always I try to listen to driver request.

I have my last final today and then I'll be headed to the track for some great on road racing.

(Maybe we'll have free pie)


----------



## racer357

MMMMMM PIE!!! See you tonight Kevin


----------



## martymiller35

velcro said:


> I will be at the track this wednesday racing 1/12, although my focus is 1/12 scale this time of year, I will have my VTA with me if you need another car to make a class. Scott Sanders should also be traveling with me and he has a VTA car as well, see everyone wednesday evening.
> 
> Kris Poloncak


Hey Kris, Do you have Scott's email or phone number? I'm trying to make sure I'm in Mishawaka when he has the chance to race there. 

And hopefully I'll be able to come down there and mix it up with the Indy crew soon, it's been a couple years since I've raced with Ken and Phil.

Thanks

Marty Miller


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone care if I run 13.5 tonight so I can at least have a chance...lol I know speed and power do not cure anything if ya cant stop hitting everything...lol:wave:


----------



## racer357

13.5 tonight? Heck, I have been running an 8.5 all along...


----------



## tractionroller

[.
As a matter of fact, I think I'll go over and enjoy some FREE racing with my daughter.

!

Now everyone tell a friend and make sure we all get out to support the track that lets us all race for free...Indy Slots.[/QUOTE]

Kevin you and Presley are welcome here anytime.Hope to see you soon:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

racer357 said:


> 13.5 tonight? Heck, I have been running an 8.5 all along...


well clearly there is your problem.....not enough tourque! lol


----------



## velcro

Hello Marty,

I will be racing with Scott this evening, feel free to call my cell and talk to Scott, i dont want to give Scott's cell number without his permission. My cell number is 219-508-9530...

Kris Poloncak


----------



## smokefan

Is it SUNDAY YET!!!!!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Looks like im going to have to miss the races tonight. I had a few hangups on the helmet im finishing up today and wont have time to make it down there to race.

See you all on Sunday.


----------



## shutes

*f1*

very interested in the f1 class racing but everywhere i turn they say tamiya chassis cars only do you guys run the f1 class and if so what are the rules


----------



## Miller Time

As of now there are not enough to run yet....but I'll have mine out Sunday and as far as I'm concernerd the only rules are, sealed 540 motor, F1 chassis, and F1 tires, no converted pan car's with pan tires...


----------



## shutes

*f1*

thank your response im coming up sunday for the first time so i will bring my f1 car with me as well as the vta car


----------



## wlpjr2

*Transponders! Yeah!*

They are at the post office, so I will have them tomorrow. Found out they have been in customs for three weeks. [/COLOR] 


Christmas Gift Certificates for your favorite R/C Racer.

We have a big selection of Slashes, 4x4, 2wd Brushless-Stock. We also have SC10's, Factory Team and Standard Racing kits- Brushless Ready to Run!

Big selection of radios, new and used!


You can call me anytime!


----------



## PDK RACING

smokefan said:


> Is it SUNDAY YET!!!!!!!


No but it is Wednesday and I'm at the big rug.lol


----------



## smokefan

BTW Kyle said he is bringing his A game for VTA Sunday.....Me I will make due with my B game LOL Bill you have a PM


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> BTW Kyle said he is bringing his A game for VTA Sunday.....Me I will make due with my B game LOL Bill you have a PM


Tell Kyle to BRING IT!!!

You and I can battle it out in the B game.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> As of now there are not enough to run yet....but I'll have mine out Sunday and as far as I'm concernerd the only rules are, sealed 540 motor, F1 chassis, and F1 tires, no converted pan car's with pan tires...


Indy Slots is going with the TCS rules for F104 with the exceptions of allowing F103 Chassis', and Zen bodies/wings/tires. Personally, I'd rather just go strict TCS rules, but the Zen parts don't offer any advantages.

I'll bring my F103 Sunday.


----------



## jtsbell

Got two new cars to try Sunday,both are Schumacher MI4LP VTA RCGT VERY INNNNTRESTINGGG.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Indy Slots is going with the TCS rules for F104 with the exceptions of allowing F103 Chassis', and Zen bodies/wings/tires. Personally, I'd rather just go strict TCS rules, but the Zen parts don't offer any advantages.
> 
> I'll bring my F103 Sunday.


I ran my box stock 104 at the US champs, against some fast after market kits, f109, Hpi, exotek, and frankly they were not any better, the only true advantage were the Alpha chassis which were pure pan cars with pan wheels and a really wide body resembling an F1.

I think as long as the spirit of the class is intact and the pan cars stay in WGT then anything else is just racing.


----------



## shutes

*f1*

i agree i think open wheels is cool and believe that no matter what the car it comes down to driver which means ill be in the back anyway wasn't trying to start an argument was just curious why one chassis over another want to run this class but dont want to buy another car when i already have one


----------



## Railroader

There is no current set of rules at R/Car regarding F1 class, that I know of. If you can get three to agree and the race director approve, then youhave a class.


----------



## Chogue

Can anyone tell me what compounds of tires they are running in 12th scale? I'll be running BSR tires. I would like to know a good starting point as well as a couple options to get...
Thanks
Hogue


----------



## Miller Time

Chogue said:


> Can anyone tell me what compounds of tires they are running in 12th scale? I'll be running BSR tires. I would like to know a good starting point as well as a couple options to get...
> Thanks
> Hogue


Fronts prefer black 1st magenta 2nd
Rear White/Gray or White possibly Pink


----------



## wlpjr2

Chogue said:


> Can anyone tell me what compounds of tires they are running in 12th scale? I'll be running BSR tires. I would like to know a good starting point as well as a couple options to get...
> Thanks
> Hogue


Chris,
I have Black fronts, pink and white rears. Working on White/Gray Rear, what's the part# Ken? Don't show them on the web site


----------



## racer357

Hogue, I am not a "fast guy" but I have had success with BSR Black Fronts and Greylow rears (grey/white), double pink fronts and pink rears, and magenta fronts and white rears. All three combos feel about the same it depends on how much secret sauce is sprayed and how many drivers as to which of the three I run. I would like to try grey fronts, purple fronts, and magenta rears but they are tough to get at times locally.

Bill is doing a good job getting up to speed supporting our habit though. Thank you BILL!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> There is no current set of rules at R/Car regarding F1 class, that I know of. If you can get three to agree and the race director approve, then youhave a class.


Tom is correct...no current F1 class/rules.
Last year we had two classes that we eventually ran together and it died off.

I too love open wheel racing...when I see multiple cars showing up weekly we'll get those involved together and hash out a simple/cheap rule package.

*Thanks Tom...I've been at the track with the 12th scale crew all evening and rarely go online while running a program.


----------



## PDK RACING

*blimp racing*

Had a good time hope everyone made it home o.k. Man I need a lession in rollout and gearing with one cell and tekin. When running tc you could tell when you where over or under geared pretty easy.Last week I thought it looked slow or too big of an pinion so I went down a few still slow but more power in infield. Talked to steve and went up four teeth and would fly down staight and still fast in the infield. Last night I would hit boost just before the turn or it would just plain out or the motor would just float. I think I am going to just get a blimp and race the master pie maker...lol


----------



## jetmechG550

Last night was fun, sorry for holding everyone up at the end.


----------



## racer357

Hopefully the out of towners will post up to alert us of a safe trip. I know the roads got nasty fast last night.


Definintely a fun time!


----------



## velcro

Scott and I made it home safe last night, no snow north of lebanon. Great racing last night, props to Steve Dunn for a flawless drive in the main, great job! See everyone next wednesday...


----------



## dragrace

velcro said:


> Scott and I made it home safe last night, no snow north of lebanon. Great racing last night, props to Steve Dunn for a flawless drive in the main, great job! See everyone next wednesday...


Thanks kris. See you next Wed.

Steve Dunn


----------



## lil dice

I have a novak 21.5 turn brushless im looking for some one willing to trade me for a 17.5 turn brushless.


----------



## Chogue

Well I got my 12th scale built. Just gotta shoot a body and true some tires. 
Any body have a good baseline for a tekin and rollout? Gonna be the first time with a 12th scale in over a decade. I'm gonna need all the help I can get!
Thanks,
Hogue


----------



## Miller Time

Chogue said:


> Well I got my 12th scale built. Just gotta shoot a body and true some tires.
> Any body have a good baseline for a tekin and rollout? Gonna be the first time with a 12th scale in over a decade. I'm gonna need all the help I can get!
> Thanks,
> Hogue


Just show up Sunday


----------



## Domenic Reese

chris you racing sunday.


----------



## Chogue

Domenic Reese said:


> chris you racing sunday.


Gonna try to! You?


----------



## THE READER

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR to every one at R/ CAR!!!!!!. hope to see you all for some good racing , next year 

MAY GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!

Bob Yelle


----------



## dragrace

Sorry guy's no 1/12 Mod for me Sunday. I didn't get the front-end pieces I need. However the 1/12 stock car is ready to go with a new body. Kevin's car is ready to go show we should have a great crowd. I think the ft wayne guy's are coming.

steve dunn


----------



## dragrace

Chogue said:


> Well I got my 12th scale built. Just gotta shoot a body and true some tires.
> Any body have a good baseline for a tekin and rollout? Gonna be the first time with a 12th scale in over a decade. I'm gonna need all the help I can get!
> Thanks,
> Hogue


tekin settings

38 boost
14 turbo
.40 delay
3.0 ramp
3.26 rollout

cut your tires rear 1.68 front 1.60

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

Unfortunately I won't be there, but for good reason, we're going to pick up our pup. Have fun and for you guys that don't show up on Wednesday's, Merry Christmas!


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be down for VTA Sunday.


----------



## racer357

I won't be there Sunday, but it sure looks like we will have a 20 car Wednesday for 12th scale in the near future! Indy 12th scale is growing fast! How awesome is r/car?


----------



## jtsbell

Cody & I won't be there Sunday as Cody has Christmas with his family.Shure wanted to try out the new mi4lp vta&rcgt cars.


----------



## Chogue

Thanks steve!! I still need to score some front tires so I hope bill has some in stock. I'm gonna try to be there tommorow..... I hope
Hogue


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Kyle and I will be down for VTA Sunday.


The race is on!!!

I'll bring my VTA, F1, and mini cooper.

I'll also be there with one of the boys. He and I will run mini coopers if we can get a third to join us.


----------



## jtsbell

Is RCAR going to run on the 26th DEC?


----------



## jetmechG550

jtsbell said:


> Is RCAR going to run on the 26th DEC?


No racing that whole weekend. 


Chris I think Bill had some pink and or double pink fronts.


----------



## racer357

bill had double pink fronts and black fronts both....


----------



## charlie2755

lil dice said:


> I have a novak 21.5 turn brushless im looking for some one willing to trade me for a 17.5 turn brushless.


What kind of motor? I might have a trade for you.


----------



## rockin_bob13

Sunday WSS for me and Stevie. :woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

Kevin: I'll be rolling in around 12:45pm after church, so if you could, sign me and Nate Gilles up. VTA, F1, and mini coopers for me, and mini coopers for Nate.


----------



## charlie2755

rockin_bob13 said:


> Sunday WSS for me and Stevie. :woohoo::woohoo:


Are you switching back to AE? lol


----------



## Chogue

Well I just confirmed my hall pass for tommorow. I'm in!! I'm looking forward to shaking down my new dumpster! I know all I've done here is ask ask ask but will anyone there have a method of truing 12th tires or an arbor I could borrow? I had all the stuff to spin up an adapter but my lathe here at home is too small to chuck up the reamer I need and I don't have time to swing by work to do it. If someone will be there to help I would be eternally grateful!!
Thanks
Hogue


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Kevin: I'll be rolling in around 12:45pm after church, so if you could, sign me and Nate Gilles up. VTA, F1, and mini coopers for me, and mini coopers for Nate.


You got it TJ:thumbsup:

Hogue-There will be a truer or two available...no worries bro.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> Is RCAR going to run on the 26th DEC?


Sorry Jack...we're closed from Thursday(12/23) until Tuesday(12/28).

We will re-open on the 28th and resume our regular schedule.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will be at the track at 9am for those of you who would like to help with the track set up.Miller & Dunn have a good lay out in mind...so come on out and help if you like.


----------



## Chogue

Kevin Cole said:


> I will be at the track at 9am for those of you who would like to help with the track set up.Miller & Dunn have a good lay out in mind...so come on out and help if you like.


I'll be there to lend a hand. As long as you guys don't make the layout to hard on a newb Ill bring some sauce too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm fixin' to head to Indy now...seems like I just left that place...remember I have an hour drive, so I'll be there right at 9am.

Chris Hogue-Bring your 17.5 oval car so we can measure the body posts and mount my new body.


----------



## smokefan

As always it was fun today!!!! Thanks to Kevin and the R/Car crew for providing us with a great place to race!!! Tom as always its a pleasure racing with you.


----------



## j21moss

Well I coming back for my return to Roadcourse racing on Jan.2..my WGT and maybe VTA or IndyGt will be there


----------



## smokefan

Good deal mossy bring that vta for sure


----------



## Railroader

Thank you Kevin for such a good program. Went by very smoothly, and I greatly appreciate the small amount of time you allowed us as we were rushing it coming in from church.

I should be there this Wednesday and next Wednesday if anyone wants to race VTA. Bring 'em on up, I'm sure the 1/12th scale guys would love the extra marshals.



smokefan said:


> As always it was fun today!!!! Thanks to Kevin and the R/Car crew for providing us with a great place to race!!! Tom as always its a pleasure racing with you.


Today was a great day. I think Kyle is going to start buggin' you for a mini Cooper! And he drove it very well too.

I'll always have a rent-a-ride Cooper when I come. They may be slow, but they are fun to drive.



j21moss said:


> Well I coming back for my return to Roadcourse racing on Jan.2..my WGT and maybe VTA or IndyGt will be there


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## lil dice

charlie2755 said:


> What kind of motor? I might have a trade for you.


any no sensor 17.5 brushless


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I should be there this Wednesday and next Wednesday if anyone wants to race VTA. Bring 'em on up, I'm sure the 1/12th scale guys would love the extra marshals.


I got the green light from the wife for this Wednesday. I'll bring my VTA and F1 car!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I got the green light from the wife for this Wednesday. I'll bring my VTA and F1 car!


Just need a third and we have a class!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Travis Ray is out with his VTA almost every Wednesday...and maybe Mike Jones this week.

The guys from Valpo also bring their VTA's when they come down.


----------



## jonesy112

I'm out this Wednesday, leaving for Iowa for the holidays on Tuesday. But i will be there any wed that we can get some touring cars there. I'm already itching to get back on the track, esp with the stock sedan.


----------



## wlpjr2

*1/12 Frt Springs?*

Which ones for the CRC's, they show .45mm, .50mm (out of stock), and .055.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bill the 50's are standard and most popular and then the 45's for me. I like the ASC .20's but on the CRC front end you have to run the kingpin out to fit them and it is easy to bend them that way.

Jeremiah


----------



## trerc

I should be able to make it down Wed night for some VTA action as long as the roads are decent. I will talk to Jerry, Kyle and Cody to see if they can come down too. :thumbsup:

What time does racing start on Wed?


----------



## PDK RACING

Racing starts at 7:00


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I should be able to make it down Wed night for some VTA action as long as the roads are decent. I will talk to Jerry, Kyle and Cody to see if they can come down too. :thumbsup:
> 
> What time does racing start on Wed?


Thank you very much sir. Perhaps we can get a full heat or more on a wednesday.


----------



## PDK RACING

Did 1/12 mod run if so what was lap difference from 17.5 1/12


----------



## Miller Time

Chuck and I ran a little practice 1/12 mod, fast laps fpr stock were 10.4-10.5 fast laps mod were 9.9 but pretty sure it would have come done to mid 9's if it were only1/12th on track, and a little less 'practice additude'


----------



## racer357

I will have a mod car as soon as my speedo arrives. I am proud to announce that after 11 hours on the snowboard yesterday I can still walk. I have a very sore area in my mid section though. My girl says it is my ab muscles.... LMAO I didn't think I had those anymore!!


----------



## dragrace

Wednesday should be another good crowd. I think the Valpo guys ar coming.

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

12th scalers, Bring your 17.5 cars out, lets have a 20 car night Weds. Seems like a good Christmas present for Floyd and Kevin!


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm in for wednesday...As always....have to check tire supply..Mite be rolling on plastic....lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are hoping to come Wednesday too. So, that would be at least one more VTA. To any of the World Sedan guys come on Wednesdays?


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Gentlemen...









The track will open at Noon on Wednesday for those of you that are already on Christmas break and would like some extra track time.

Bill will have the Hobby Shop open by 1pm if you're Christmas shopping or need parts. 
*_

**********************************

*Dont forget we have R/CAR T-Shirts available for X-mas($10 med thru x-large...$12 for 2x,3x,5x)*


----------



## EJF

I hope to race some stock sedan after the new year on Sundays and try to get there on Wednesday as well now and then, its been years since I ran carpet.


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I'm in for wednesday...As always....have to check tire supply..Mite be rolling on plastic....lol


Don't worry, I will have some for you....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks like we'll have a nice size group for _Wednesday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR._


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks like we'll have a nice size group for _Wednesday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR._


Is the regular schedule, open at 4 and race at 7? 

Also, will the concessions be open?


----------



## jetmechG550

Tom I think a few posts back Kevin said he would be there at noon or 1:00. Floyd is always there as well with the good eats but may not be open until later.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We have a house full of relatives and in-laws coming this weekend, can I just bring all my cars, my sleeping bag, some chips and coffee and spend the weekend?


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> Tom I think a few posts back Kevin said he would be there at noon or 1:00. Floyd is always there as well with the good eats but may not be open until later.


[HOMER] D'oh! [/HOMER]

I guess I need to scroll up a little bit more before I post.


----------



## dragrace

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We have a house full of relatives and in-laws coming this weekend, can I just bring all my cars, my sleeping bag, some chips and coffee and spend the weekend?


We could have a weekend 72hr enduro.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> We could have a weekend 72hr enduro.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I'm in, :thumbsup: when does registration start :hat:


----------



## Railroader

I'll bring along my F103 kit to practice with. Maybe we can get Brian V. to show up with his and race with us.


----------



## racer357

Almost Wednesday!!! WOOO HOO!!


----------



## PDK RACING

If u dress as an elf u race for free. This Wednesday


----------



## BadSign

I'll call up my good buddy Will Ferrell and ask for his outfit. I think he's about my size.


----------



## jonesy112

(answers the phone) buddy the elf, what's your favorite color? Lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'll be at the track by noon...and should have the circuit together soon there after.

Hogue is coming in to help out for the second day in a row...someone has a problem

Chris is a great friend and I'm glad he is running with the on road guys again. 

We'll have good food as we do every Wednesday...with the occasional free pie.


----------



## dragrace

Awsome, that means he will spray the track heavy for tonight.

See everyone around 4:30

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

Is it going to be an action packed night of 1/12 or is it going to be a grand event of 1/10 and 1/12 tonight? R/car should build a good wide flowing track and we could have 1/12 and 1/10 run together for some Le Mans action...
wss - rcgt = gt1
vta gt2
1/12 lm1
10 minute race, to make it fair all foam guys have to perform one tire change. I would use gp2 rules and make it front or rear. The only flaw I can see would be the lack of turn marshals do to the fact we would all be on the track...If ya wreck get your own damn car...


----------



## jetmechG550

I'm singing...too my dad...


----------



## jonesy112

Im all for that idea some night PDK.....maybe advertise it as a special event after a nights races for something different and fun to do. Sign me up for gt1 whenever we decide to do it.


----------



## Miller Time

Here is a twist on that Idea that I've been batting around for a few months.

TEAM - ENDURO
3 members each in a different type car, say 1 VTA, 1 Indy GT, 1 1/12 stock
500 laps
1 driver, 1 pit, 1 turnmarshall, rotate when car needs to come off for batt so driver goes to marshall marshall goes to pit and pit drives.
It would require some sort of quick change transponder or house transponders
It works best if the 3 drivers a mixed ability.
Say $45 team Entry minumum 5 teams 

We did this in Ft Wayne twice a year for a couple years and it was a blast, only difference is we all used same class car.


----------



## jonesy112

Would we have to set the limit on the number of laps each car did in the enduro? Like 175 each for the 1/12th and WSS, and 150 for the VTA? (or even 166.33 laps per car lol)

That would mix in a bit of strategy for your battery life, and make sure the teams arent running too many 1/12 laps since they would be quicker than a VTA.


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Would we have to set the limit on the number of laps each car did in the enduro? Like 175 each for the 1/12th and WSS, and 150 for the VTA? (or even 166.33 laps per car lol)
> 
> That would mix in a bit of strategy for your battery life, and make sure the teams arent running too many 1/12 laps since they would be quicker than a VTA.


As long as each team had the same mix of cars it should not matter, trade possible more laps with the 1/12 for more run time with a VTA.....how long would it take to 
Driver A pulls into pit lane
Driver B grabs car removesbody and pulls transponder, sets car off track
Driver B Places transponder in car and wlaks up driver stand
Driver B pulls out of pitlane....
at least 40 seconds

Our Enduro's showed 2 less pit stops over 90 minute race to be critical.

Driver A walks off Opposite end of driver stand Around track to get car to pits then replaces Driver C - Turn marshall who them preps his car for the next run


----------



## Miller Time

And nobody says it has to be 1/12 in the mix.....or that there can't be 2 Enduro's say pan car Enduro F1, WGT, 1/12, 
And Tuoring Enduro VTA, Indy GT, Bomber,


----------



## PDK RACING

Why not make it easy and have one car three drivers. It would make it faster but only would have same setup on car for all three drivers and one radio settings for all three drivers... I want to be on dunns team.. His car is fast...The only thing you would have to change is battery for car and reciever if used... Say each driver runs out two or three batteries. That would be 24 minutes we are getting into nitro times now...One driver on stand one for battery change [Pit Guy] one to marshal. After three batteries rotate. Guys I was just kidding around but it is cool it sparked some interest.


----------



## Miller Time

I'm not kidding, it has been done and would be a blast

Problem with 1 car is Motor heat, and breakage, pretty much you break your out of the running, not to mention Dunn is a lefty and changing recievers in a pitstop sounds like and accident waiting to happen.

Personnally 3 cars of the same class is prefered but Ft Wayne used to have solid 20+ GT drivers so getting 6 3 man teams was easy.

If There is intrest I'm willing to work out some guide lines and roster info.


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm ambidextrous. Lol lets do something for fun.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This post is for the Indy GT racers...I know I may be in the minority, but I have always preferred to use bodies that look like something you'd see on a real race track. 

I've never been a fan of the traditional 4wd R/C Touring car bodies. I won't deny that these R/C _blobs_ have some advantages, but they lack any personality. When you add tribal flame or mono-color paint schemes, this type of racing is boring to watch for the average spectator.

I have been very encouraged that many of the local Indy GT racers have either chosen to run a real world body or have at least painted their r/c blob with a race inspired paint scheme. I want to say thanks to everyone for their efforts to this point (Mike Jones for a cool paint job & Charlie Arterburn for unique detailing to name a few).

Here are few websites that might help other racers find some inspiration for their next body:

American LeMans Series http://www.americanlemans.com/primary1.php?cat=gallery
FIA GT1 World Championship http://gt1world.com/cars/
Mustang Challenge http://www.mustangchallenge.com/index.php/media/photos/
Rolex Grand-AM Road Racing Series http://www.grand-am.com/multimedia/photos.cfm


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track has been open for a couple hours now...and it smells like traction

Also I wanted to echo what Mr.Smith posted...race cars should look like race cars.Save the exaggerated paint schemes for the RC off road buggies/trucks or the Harleys & low riders.


----------



## racer357

I'm saying it's a mini cooper enduro, the layout needs to have a crossing section and the Benny Hill show theme song has to play on a loop for the entire race.


----------



## jonesy112

If it's a single car race, let's pick a cheap car and include that in the price of the entry. I read about one in NJ I think, it was a 24hr race that was 245$ to enter, and the team got a new tt-01 in the box an hour before the race and only had that time to prep it before the enduro. I know 245 a team is a bit pricey but could wr do it with a cheaper car? Just a thought. (and for the record I still think a lemans style enduro would be fun too)


----------



## racer357

thunder tiger gokarts... 169.00 and they are a blast...


----------



## jonesy112

If we picked a car that could be run with the normal program (touring car that could be a bomber, mini, etc) and have a new racer with us that could keep the car after the enduro that could build up the on road racing and allow us to all have some fun too


----------



## smokefan

Just my .02 I think it would be cool some night to run the VTA and Indygt cars together in the main. Start them a few seconds apart and score them separate if possible sorta like Grand Am. Part of the challenge would be actually getting through traffic, I think it would take some patience but could be alot of FUN!!!


----------



## jetmechG550

They can be scored different as long as you have the right version of RC Scoring Pro. We've merged classes at JCP


----------



## PDK RACING

hads me some fun last night... Did it bother anyone that i used the stool to stand on. I tried to keep it far behind the blue line... I was amaized how well I could see. I have never done that good in quals before..I think I am going to find a shorter one... TO ALL AT R/CAR AND FELLOW RACERS I WANT TO WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS....
Brandon PDK Scobell :wave:


----------



## BadSign

Despite my car getting badly tweaked in the main, I had a good time last night. Countersteering down the straight is not a lot of fun! Good to race with Trevor and Cody again, and Tom as always. Thanks for the great program, hope to see you all again soon-

and Merry Christmas!


----------



## KWCRAIG9

Would anyone be Interested In a TC3 Roller with IRS Chassis?


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> hads me some fun last night... Did it bother anyone that i used the stool to stand on. I tried to keep it far behind the blue line... I was amaized how well I could see. I have never done that good in quals before..I think I am going to find a shorter one... TO ALL AT R/CAR AND FELLOW RACERS I WANT TO WISH YOU A MERRY CHRISTMAS....
> Brandon PDK Scobell :wave:


Paul Ciccarello is one of the best racers in the country and he always uses his transmitter case to stand on.

Merry Christmas to you and your family.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

I usually stand on one because the rail usually comes in right where I hold my radio. But that's not a problem at R/Car. I wouldn't mind being up another foot though.


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Paul Ciccarello is one of the best racers in the country and he always uses his transmitter case to stand on.
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and your family.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Yeah but even on the case he's lower than most


----------



## dragrace

My new ride because of all the crap from my Gold, Silver, Tan body.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

I thought the flourescent brown body was cool Steve.


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> My new ride because of all the crap from my Gold, Silver, Tan body.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Who sprayed that one for ya Stevie


----------



## Kevin Cole




----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> My new ride because of all the crap from my Gold, Silver, Tan body.....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Is that Road Hazard Orange??


----------



## jetmechG550

Miller Time said:


> Is that Road Hazard Orange??


Did you see the last one? It looked like a Mary Kay caddy :tongue:


----------



## racer357

Who cares about Christmas, Come on Wednesday! I wanna RACE!!! Hope all of my fellow rc'ers have a great Christmas!!


----------



## Indy Rc

Merry Christmas to all the R/Car Staff and Racers from the Indy Slots family and have a Blessed New Year!


----------



## Chogue

I've had a blast racing with you guys. I promise I'll become less of a hazard... Just need wheel time. Thanks for everyones help!
Merry Christmas all
Hogue


----------



## racer357

Less of a Hazard.... LMAO. The only hazard you posed to me was not getting ran over by that missile of yours... I need one of your " junky oval motors" LOL!! See ya Wednesday!


----------



## wlpjr2

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## jetmechG550

Merry Crimmus!


----------



## smokefan

I want to wish all my friends at R/Car a VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## davidl

Merry Christmas everyone.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Remember...the Reason.










_*Merry Christmas and God Bless from everyone at R/CAR.*_










_Hoping all of our friends through-out this great hobby has a wonderful Holiday Season._


----------



## jonesy112

Looks like i will be back in town on wednesday, so I will be at the track wed night with my sedan and VTA. Any other non-12th scalers going to be out there?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Looks like i will be back in town on wednesday, so I will be at the track wed night with my sedan and VTA. Any other non-12th scalers going to be out there?


I'll be there!


----------



## trerc

I'm gonna try to make it out again on Wed. We shall see as I plan on running the prelude race too, gas prices may hold me back from doing both tho...


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> Who sprayed that one for ya Stevie


Chris Rupp,

He does Kevin Hebert and Paul Ciccarello's. His bodies always look good.

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

jetmechG550 said:


> Did you see the last one? It looked like a Mary Kay caddy :tongue:


Where is the love! ! !

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

dragrace said:


> Where is the love! ! !
> 
> Steve Dunn


Nothin' but love sensei!


----------



## PDK RACING

My number two driver is coming with me on Wednesday. Bringing her out for some t/t


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Wed. 12/29/10*

I hope that we can get some WGT cars to run out there Wednesday. I will have mine as always ready to go. I would like to see some more racers as well to help the onroad class grow through the week days.


----------



## racer357

I always have mine also. I believe Frank is picking up a new motor for his also.


----------



## smokefan

Not going to be able to make it Sunday. I have line fill at work


----------



## Lugnutz

Badsign and Jonsey, pm


----------



## Railroader

I'll be up tomorrow to try VTA again, hope we have a good turn out.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz, You racing tomorrow?


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> Lugnutz, You racing tomorrow?


No, with the short work week and building my new car,:thumbsup: I wont have time. I'll be there Sunday for sure. 

On a side note, I think Kevin said he would start this Sundays race 30 minutes later so the guys getting there after church would have a little time to practice. I'm sure Kevin will let us know for sure.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> No, with the short work week and building my new car,:thumbsup: I wont have time. I'll be there Sunday for sure.
> 
> On a side note, I think Kevin said he would start this Sundays race 30 minutes later so the guys getting there after church would have a little time to practice. I'm sure Kevin will let us know for sure.



Cool, See ya Sunday man


----------



## charlie2755

*1/12 receiver pack*

What kind of packs are everyone running?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> No, with the short work week and building my new car,:thumbsup: I wont have time. I'll be there Sunday for sure.
> 
> On a side note, I think Kevin said he would start this Sundays race 30 minutes later so the guys getting there after church would have a little time to practice. I'm sure Kevin will let us know for sure.


Absolutely:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night On Road Racing at R/CAR*

Racing starts at 7pm

I will be there at 3:30pm to open the doors this week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have not been to the site to see a schedule but, Kevin could you tell me when Thursday on-road practice will begin? See you all tonight and Hopefully we get to run some WGT so the Prelude isn't going to be a total wash for us locals still trying to find our cars on the track.


----------



## PDK RACING

charlie2755 said:


> What kind of packs are everyone running?


Any small-micro lipo will work. Just as long as it is two cells.. 180mah and above. Penington hobby at the track has them, hobbytown also has them as well. You can use li-fe little less voltage than a lipo.. Last time I check I used 60-90mah for a race. below are just a few you can find.

http://www.lifesourcebatteries.com/

https://www.ssl-stormerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/seekpart.pl?src=ns&pn=LOSB0848

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ult&ct=result&resnum=3&sqi=2&ved=0CC8Q8wIwAg#


----------



## racer357

My WGT car is bright colors Throttleking, and as slow as I am I have no trouble finding it on the track....  See everyone tonight!


----------



## jetmechG550

I will have new pictures of my meat!


----------



## racer357

jetmechG550 said:


> I will have new pictures of my meat!


your camera must have an INCERDIBLE zoom lens!


----------



## trerc

Wow...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Beef, poultry, and the other white meat...pork.

Frank is an amazing meat mechanic.


----------



## jetmechG550

LOL, for the first time in a while, all my stuff is ready to go!

I made a Prime Rib Roast for Christmas dinner with the fam, my Dad even asked me to take a picture of it.


----------



## velcro

Crush and myself are leaving soon, see everyone around 4:30 for some 1/12 action.


----------



## racer357

Have safe travels Guys, see ya in a couple hrs.


----------



## Chogue

jetmechG550 said:


> I will have new pictures of my meat!


Confused.... Aren't there other websites for that? lol!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> Beef, poultry, and the other white meat...pork.
> 
> Frank is an amazing meat mechanic.


Chogue Quote:
Originally Posted by jetmechG550 
I will have new pictures of my meat! 

Confused.... Aren't there other websites for that? lol!! 

I am also confused... I thought baby was the other white meat????
I guess I am shutting down the idea about my baby farm...


----------



## BadSign

jetmechG550 said:


> I will have new pictures of my meat!


Please keep it in your... wallet.


----------



## PDK RACING

I hope you wraped it in plastic wrap before putting it in the oven...And cook until the juices run clear.


----------



## dragrace

Hogue,

Be sure to spray heavy tonight..........


Steve Dunn


----------



## Chogue

dragrace said:


> Hogue,
> 
> Be sure to spray heavy tonight..........
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


I thought we were discussing meat?

Will do steve!

I have a great idea for a layout too. How about 2 long straights with sweeping corners at each end?


----------



## racer357

IF there is a loop de loop in one straight and a jump over a shark tank on the other, I'm in!!


----------



## Miller Time

Chogue said:


> I thought we were discussing meat?
> 
> Will do steve!
> 
> I have a great idea for a layout too. How about 2 long straights with sweeping corners at each end?


Nahh, the touring guys will complain it's too tight


----------



## jonesy112

racer357 said:


> IF there is a loop de loop in one straight and a jump over a shark tank on the other, I'm in!!



I vote for a flamin loop to jump through over the shark tank. And a figure 8 crossover in the middle


----------



## Chogue

Miller Time said:


> Nahh, the tourinhg guys will complain it's too tight


Hahahah i was thinking purely of myself though!


----------



## jtsbell

Is RCAR going to run on the 2nd of JAN.


----------



## jonesy112

So it looks like I'm not going to make it tonight guys. Got out of DES moines way late this morning and had a few delays along the road. I'm just now crossing into Indiana on I74 and still have to stop home to grab all my stuff. 

It's a shame, I was looking forward to racing tonight and shaking the cars down for the big race this weekend. See you all on Sunday. 

And yes jack, they are having a trophy race this weekend (sat is oval and Sunday is on-road)


----------



## racer357

Good times tonight. close racing, great layout and lots of fun. The only thing that could have made tonight better is free PIE!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here's a flier for this weekends 2nd Annual TM Tires Prelude to the Birds.


----------



## Kevin Cole

14 12th Scales tonight...

add a hand full of VTA's and 5 World GT's and that my friends equals some good times on hump day.


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Here's a flier for this weekends 2nd Annual TM Tires Prelude to the Birds.


What time does the doors open and when does the racing start?


----------



## ThrottleKing

racer357 said:


> Good times tonight. close racing, great layout and lots of fun. The only thing that could have made tonight better is free PIE!!! LOL


Yes I agree. I had a good time too and I hope we can continue the growth of the WGT class as well as the 1/12 class. Very good layout. I felt it had a good flow.


----------



## PDK RACING

Thanks to all the VTA racers for letting Madalyn run in the second heat...That really made her night...She said daddy I got to race.I got to stand up there with them and race....:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## jetmechG550

had fun but dwelling on the fact that I am out a speedo for this weekend sux. Have to decide if I will run 1/12th or WGT.


----------



## Railroader

A lot of fun last night guys. I drove a near perfect main and still ended up in second to Jason. That guy is going to be beating everyone pretty soon. If I didn't need to be marshaled one time I could have been on the finish line first.


----------



## Kevin Cole

trerc said:


> What time does the doors open and when does the racing start?



Doors open at 9am

Racing at 1:30pm


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Doors open at 9am
> 
> Racing at 1:30pm


I shall look forward to it...:tongue:


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> Thanks to all the VTA racers for letting Madalyn run in the second heat...That really made her night...She said daddy I got to race.I got to stand up there with them and race....:wave::thumbsup:


I've had all 3 of my kids race at one point or another, but no one enjoys it as much as my daughter. She loves beating some of the adults.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Thanks to all the VTA racers for letting Madalyn run in the second heat...That really made her night...She said daddy I got to race.I got to stand up there with them and race....:wave::thumbsup:





BadSign said:


> I've had all 3 of my kids race at one point or another, but no one enjoys it as much as my daughter. She loves beating some of the adults.


Racing with Madalyn was fun last night. I'll let you know the next time I bring a couple of my girls with me (and I'll also have a loaner Mini Cooper for her to run), and they can all race together.


----------



## cwoods34

So I was painting a Civic body (surprise) for my still-no-track-time M05, and apparently the Tamiya paint I ordered didn't like Lexan 

So now it's flat black with red window trim..... one good ole' 96 cent paint can from Wal-Mart...... 

I'll hopefully be there next Wednesday for some track time.....

--------------------------------------------------------------------

ALSO..... if anyone is interested, I am looking to sell my XRAY 007 rolling chassis..... I will tear it apart and clean it. It'll have aluminum knuckles and a front multi-diff. Not sure on the price, $150 OBO??? Shoot me a message if you're interested.... I need it sold to start assembling a 1/12..... :hat:


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> So I was painting a Civic body (surprise) for my still-no-track-time M05, and apparently the Tamiya paint I ordered didn't like Lexan
> 
> :hat:


I just ordered a mini, after the Grandslam next week Sean and I will have them with us on Sunday's


----------



## bluedevil10r

Just wanted to comment on what I've heard about your track, and racers. Everything is A1. I now know where I am going to race when I buy my new gear. I retired in 2005 so I have alot of homework to do! lol Enjoyed your guys' web page, and featured races. The T/A class looks like alot of fun. 
Thanks for putting the info out there. Made it easy to make my decision.


----------



## smokefan

bluedevil10r said:


> Just wanted to comment on what I've heard about your track, and racers. Everything is A1. I now know where I am going to race when I buy my new gear. I retired in 2005 so I have alot of homework to do! lol Enjoyed your guys' web page, and featured races. The T/A class looks like alot of fun.
> Thanks for putting the info out there. Made it easy to make my decision.


Look forward to racing with you again bud. Kevin and the guys at R/Car are top notch:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

I will finish my silly mini cooper also.... It's almost done, I just hate to buy a 40.00 body for the dang thing.... Plus Kevin won't play the Benny hill music during the races....


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> I will finish my silly mini cooper also.... It's almost done, I just hate to buy a 40.00 body for the dang thing.... Plus Kevin won't play the Benny hill music during the races....


Benny Hill Rocks.........I will bring big speakers and sub woofers for the laptop :dude:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Actually I've been looking for a mp3 of the Benny Hill theme to surprise you guys...but that's a tough tune to find.

I will join the mini-cooper brigade with Presley's the weeks she is not there.

We do have trophy's for that class for this weekend...so bring em' out.


----------



## racer357




----------



## jonesy112

I think there is a website out there that will letyou covert the audio from any file on YouTube to an mp3. Maybe youtubetracks.com or something like that.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I didn't think too look on YouTube...very well done SC:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

Makes me chuckle out loud....


----------



## Miller Time

not sure what's funnier, the 'chase' scenes, the bald guy getting smacked all the time :hat: or the idea that Kevin may race on road


----------



## racer357

Miller Time said:


> not sure what's funnier, the 'chase' scenes or the bald guy getting smacked all the time :hat:


yes...


----------



## BadSign

I think it's called "Yakkity Sax". I sure do miss that little old dude chasing nurses and getting beaten with umbrelas by old ladies at double speed.


----------



## jetmechG550

audiko.com that's where I got the ringtone from


----------



## racer357

Audiko.net


----------



## BadSign

Just converted a youtube vid to mp3 here


----------



## jetmechG550

.com gets ya there too


----------



## cwoods34

Just what the Mini class needs, a Ken-and-Sean duo :hat:

I hope everyone reinforces their bodies.


----------



## racer357

MY body is already destroyed.... Maybe I will keep this one!


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> MY body is already destroyed.... Maybe I will keep this one!


That's what Sean said......but I explained to him Cody was talking about the Lexan body for the car......


----------



## jetmechG550

I should have more meat p0rn sunday. I've had a butt on since midnight


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Just what the Mini class needs, a Ken-and-Sean duo :hat:
> 
> I hope everyone reinforces their bodies.


Ken Miller on rubber tires, wow... I'm surprised he doesn't run foams on his mini van

:tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Ken Miller on rubber tires, wow... I'm surprised he doesn't run foams on his mini van
> 
> :tongue:


they were back-ordered


----------



## trerc

Oh c'mon Ken, foam tires aren't THAT popular, they've probably been discontinued...


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> Oh c'mon Ken, foam tires aren't THAT popular, they've probably been discontinued...


 shhhhhhhh they haven't told him yet


----------



## jtsbell

Like everything else BACKORDERED!


----------



## smokefan

You guys have fun Sunday wish Kyle and I could be there this wk.


----------



## PDK RACING

I think China purchased all the foam in the united states. Lol


----------



## trerc

PDK RACING said:


> I think China purchased all the foam in the united states. Lol


Yea right, Nobody buys American, not even Americans...lol


----------



## smokefan

make sure that foam is lead free


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Can anyone confirm what the racing schedule is tomorrow?


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Doors open at 9am
> 
> Racing at 1:30pm





IndyRC_Racer said:


> Can anyone confirm what the racing schedule is tomorrow?


...:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

IF I can get out of work early enough Kyle and I will be down for some great vta racing on the big rug!! Keeping our fingers crossed


----------



## smokefan

Well I didn't get to make it so how did the racing go?


----------



## PDK RACING

I have a question to the local 1/12 experts at r/car. What is the function of the shims used on the king pins? Is there a tuning aspect, i.e. roll center, or is the sole function to remove slop? I went from bonnet to boot on my car, had no trouble with setting up rear of car. I would like to know if I can use shims for tuning? I noticed the lack of any preload on front springs. Do 1/12 cars use chassis weight for front spring preload? Man that is a lot of questions for a Monday...


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I have a question to the local 1/12 experts at r/car. What is the function of the shims used on the king pins? Is there a tuning aspect, i.e. roll center, or is the sole function to remove slop? I went from bonnet to boot on my car, had no trouble with setting up rear of car. I would like to know if I can use shims for tuning? I noticed the lack of any preload on front springs. Do 1/12 cars use chassis weight for front spring preload? Man that is a lot of questions for a Monday...


I'm not a expert but hear goes.

We use the shims to reduce sag/droop on the front. Sometimes I will put a shim under the a-arm to increase camber gain but not too often. If there is either sag/droop you will notice a lot of steering. Your goal is to have no space between the spring and lower a-arm but no preload either. Let the spring do all the work.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

Thanks Steve. I thought that was what you told me during cold turkey classic, but could not remember. I need to talk to you on Wednesday about front tire wear? I know I had an issue with a pivot ball, but want to make sure I cured it correctly..


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Thanks Steve. I thought that was what you told me during cold turkey classic, but could not remember. I need to talk to you on Wednesday about front tire wear? I know I had an issue with a pivot ball, but want to make sure I cured it correctly..


ok.....FYI The left Front at R/CAR usually cones more than the right front because we have more high speed right turns than left. It is hard to make a track that has equal turns.......

Steve Dunn


----------



## charlie2755

*2 cents*

Had a good time yesterday but.................. went a little long. I think we need less time in between rounds. 90% of us drive long distance to race and it really sucks getting out that late. I would prefer to be home by dinner.


----------



## jtsbell

I agree with it went a little long as we didn't get home untill 9;45.


----------



## racer357

If there were no breaks at all you would have saved an hour. I think the breaks were good. For that matter I felt rushed all day.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We lose at list 3-5 minutes every race waiting for turn marshal's...prompt marshals and willing volunteers will speed up the process too.

I can completely cut out giving guys time for last minute breakdowns or "racers minutes"...but the folks who want to speed things up will need to remember that when they need a minute or two.

Trust me...after being there New Years Eve Noon to 2am & New Years Day 9a-11p..plus my hour commute each way...I would love to get the program done early.But considering most of you are my friends and all of you are my customers...I feel I owe you the best I can offer since you paid for $20 or more of racing entertainment.

We'll all have to work together to make it better...and I will cut back on the amount of time between rounds.

Yesterday we had a 20min break after round 1, 25min after round 2, and 20min after round 3.

I will limit the breaks to 15min starting next Sunday...the Wednesday program works well as is and we get out by 10-10:30.


----------



## jetmechG550

I had fun, thanks to Pennington's and the other's for the donations for door prizes and R/Car for the trophies!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_R/CAR On Road News_

_*-Two Point Series starting in January
*Every other Friday for starting January 14
*Every Sunday starting January 16
-In effort to bring in some new folks & kids, and build the classes...the Mini & Bomber classes will run for free during both point series.*_


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Results and Photos from this past weekends...
TM Racing Tires 2nd Annual Prelude to the Birds will be posted when I return to the track tomorrow._

Big Thanks to all the good folks who attended.


----------



## cwoods34

Being neither a new folk or a kid (despite my looks), will my Mini run for free? I'll pay if I have to. I have some spring points series titles to defend from last year


----------



## smokefan

What about a mini me can it run for free?


----------



## smokefan

BTW even though Kyle and I didn't get to run last weekend. I still want to Thank Kevin and Floyd and everyone else for all there hard work and for giving us a GREAT PLACE to RACE!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

2nd Annual Prelude to the Birds On Road Results


----------



## Railroader

Wish I could have made it. I was at the airport all day picking up kids from their family visits.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> What about a mini me can it run for free?


I think that's more like a penguin walk than a run.

Get in my Belly!


----------



## PDK RACING

Bro hug


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jetmechG550 said:


> I had fun, thanks to Pennington's and the other's for the donations for door prizes and R/Car for the trophies!


Agree 100%! (Except the trophy part. I have a long way to go to get one of those. But they probably look really nice on someone else's wall!)


----------



## triplejracer

*17.5 spec timing and fdr*

I am trying to get a ballpark on what kind of timing i need in my my ballistic motor and what kind of fdr I need in my xray.We have been running 17.5 boost and dont have any idea were to start for your track in 17.5 spec. thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

The track will open today at 4pm.

( I should be there by 3:30...after I pick up Presley from school & my hour commute)


----------



## jonesy112

triplejracer said:


> I am trying to get a ballpark on what kind of timing i need in my my ballistic motor and what kind of fdr I need in my xray.We have been running 17.5 boost and dont have any idea were to start for your track in 17.5 spec. thanks


For the ballistic motor timing, most guys are running it all the way to the max slash + on the timing sticker and a final drive of around 4.15ish. Let us know when you are coming up, just about everyone at the track will help you with whatever you need to get going fast if you just ask.


----------



## PDK RACING

Track done yet...You spraying tonight...:wave: Can we go anti-anti-clockwise


----------



## cwoods34

For any non-boosted spec class, you want as much rip as you can squeeze out of the motor. Nearly any motor you run you'll want as much timing as you can get away with. More timing translates to more RPM, so you can let the gearing dictate punch and heat. Jonesy is right, max the timing on it and around a 4.0 to 4.2 seems to be money. I've never had luck with Ballistics at anything other than max timing (boost AND non-boost). Same with the SS motors!


----------



## smokefan

Jonesy you have a PM


----------



## jonesy112

sent you one back Jerry.


----------



## smokefan

Back at ya


----------



## smokefan

email and pm sent your way Jonesy


----------



## Railroader

Could someone give me an update on the Indy/RC/GT class rules? I finally ordered a chassis for the class and want to make sure I get the right tires and motor.


----------



## charlie2755

17.5 spec speedo
or
21.5 open speedo

open tires

open body


----------



## triplejracer

thanks for the help.looking forward to running up there some.thanks again


----------



## smokefan

I have to take my oldest back to college this Sunday. So Kyle and I will be back for some vta action next wk.


----------



## dragrace

Ready to Race

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

Good luck to all today should see everyone WED depending on work.


----------



## Railroader

Very sorry the kids and I couldn't make it, they have a youth group function at church this evening and we'd have to have left very early. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Sunday January 9 2011
_*VTA A Main*_
_1.Greg Cobb (TQ)(Fast Lap/12.893)
2.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/12.618)
3.Bob Yelle (Fast Lap/12.614) 
4.Trevor Wimberly (Fast Lap/13.230)
5.Travis Ray (Fast Lap/13.762)
6.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/12.976)_

_*World Stock Sedan A Main*_
_1.Junior Norton (TQ)(Fast Lap/11.304)
2.Greg Cobb (Fast Lap/11.725)
3.Branden Shells (Fast Lap/11.594)
4.Charlie Arterburn (Fast Lap/11.645)
5.Michael Jones (Fast Lap/11.458)
6.Trevor Wimberly (Fast Lap/11.717)
7.Steve Martin (Fast Lap/11.700)
8.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/11.490)
9.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/12.171)_


_*Bomber A Main*_
_1.Mark Lyons (Fast Lap/13.339)
2.Bob Yelle (Fast Lap/14.255)
3.Cody Armes (Fast Lap/13.000)_


_*12th Scale A Main*_
_1.Steve Dunn (TQ)(Fast Lap/10.350)
2.Chuck Pfahler (Fast Lap/10.549)
3.David Williams (Fast Lap/10.675)
4.Chip Sears (Fast Lap/11.641) _


----------



## wlpjr2

*Transponders!*

They shipped out today, they should be here next week if customs agents don't decide to play with them for three weeks again. I will place a new order as soon as these get here, so let me know if you need one.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Important R/CAR On Road News*

The possibility of race cancellations on Tuesday(oval) and Wednesday(on road) is probable with a heavy snow winter weather system coming in tomorrow.

I will keep everyone posted here on HobbyTalk.

The entrance to the fairgrounds is very prone to sizable drifting and will be a concern after the heavy snow is on the ground.

* Reminder...On Road Practice Thursday 4pm-10pm and Racing Friday at 7pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

*TM Racing Tires 2nd Annual Prelude to the Birds*
*On-Road Racing at R/CAR Indy*









*Vintage Trans Am*









*World Stock Sedan*









*Mini Cooper*









*World GT*









*12th Scale*



*Special Thanks to Pennington's Hobby Shop*


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention*

*Tuesday Night Oval Racing (1/11/11) is canceled*

I'm sure there will be several critics about the decision, but considering a few interstates are closed down right now and continued wrecks/slide-offs through-out central Indiana...it is the best call.

The snow will continue until evening and then the wind is suppose to pick up.Dale (fairgrounds maint.) does a good job for us, but I don't want him out there until 10pm fighting the drifts across the lane that leads to the gate.
The roads might be fine for some that are close, but several folks travel and we need to keep everyone's safety in mind.

Oval Racing will resume Saturday...doors open at 10 and we'll start racing at 1pm.

Remember...the road course will be set-up Wed,Thur, and Friday this week.
We start racing on road every other Friday this month(Jan.14&28) with open practice the Thursdays before.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Mr Cole, we must catch up sometime. I have some interesting things on the horizon. Have your machine call my machine, lol.

Ken:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Anybody up for 12th mod this Sunday??


----------



## JonnySocko

Miller Time said:


> Anybody up for 12th mod this Sunday??


If I make it over I'm in. I need the track time before the Birds.


----------



## charlie2755

I know its only 11am, but what are the chances of racing being cancelled tonight?


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*We will be open this evening for racing.*_

The track opens at 4pm & Racing at 7pm.

I will not be there until right at 4pm because I need to go get food or the Cafe.


----------



## PDK RACING

I will see you guys on next wednesday. My low fuel light is on for my car and wallet. Lol


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I will see you guys on next wednesday. My low fuel light is on for my car and wallet. Lol


Do you want me to pick you up and drive you home?


----------



## jetmechG550

Anyone have the XL side links? p/n 3281


----------



## PDK RACING

davidl said:


> Do you want me to pick you up and drive you home?


Only If I can ride in the back that way i feel important. lol I need to order cable tv and internet. I have to cancel dish and dsl.. Gonna be on damn phone all night. I have blown it off for a week now,so wont get it done unless I stay home to punish myself for not doing it earlier..lol


----------



## dragrace

See everybody tonight

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

If my parts come in, I may come up Friday, BUT given my turrrrible luck with various transportation services I may not make it till Sunday.


----------



## outlander5

cwoods34 said:


> If my parts come in, I may come up Friday, BUT given my turrrrible luck with various transportation services I may not make it till Sunday.


dude at least you didn't hit a deer at 50mph and found out your insurance was paid up but out of date, thanks state farm


----------



## racer357

if your premiums are paid you should have coverage...


----------



## PDK RACING

Unless you are covered up to midnight and hit the deer at 12:01


----------



## charlie2755

Had a great time tonight! Feels good to be wheelin' a 1/12 again. Also nice to see some guys I hadn't seen in a while. Can't wait to do it again!

:thumbsup:


----------



## racer357

If you hit the deer at 12:01 then your premiums weren't paid... but you also would have at least two termination of policy notices prior to coverage ending. Indiana insurance comission reuires that.


----------



## PDK RACING

looks like he did pay but it expired...If it was out of date...I agree he should of received a cancelation notice...I would thank { insert your religious belief here}, that it was just a deer and not the rear end of a benz driven by an attorney....:wave:


----------



## racer357

Typically policies renew automatically with payment of premiums. I am suggesting that he digs a little deeper in the management structure at his carrier until he gets the correct answer.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Practice Tonight(Thursday) from 4pm-10pm*

*If no one shows up by 7pm...I'm locking up and heading to the house.


----------



## racer357

I will try to be there by 7 with your transponder...


----------



## PDK RACING

Is this a Friday for onroad...


----------



## wlpjr2

PDK RACING said:


> Is this a Friday for onroad...


Yes Sir! Doors open at 4pm, Racing at 7pm


----------



## Miller Time

Chuck P., Cody A, Cody W, Bob and anyone else with a Mini Bring em out Sunday, I'm dying to get mine on the track for some fun


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Chuck P., Cody A, Cody W, Bob and anyone else with a Mini Bring em out Sunday, I'm dying to get mine on the track for some fun


I'll bring mine along Sunday. I won't have any kids with me this time.


----------



## smokefan

..........


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will be there Sunday for VTA


----------



## cwoods34

I actually think I'm going up tomorrow, unless Mr. Cobb will change his mind and run Sunday with us.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> I actually think I'm going up tomorrow, unless Mr. Cobb will change his mind and run Sunday with us.


I'll be there Friday and Sunday. Both Point Series start this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

I'll be there Sunday, I'm pretty friggen excited about it too! :hat:


----------



## cwoods34

Ok, so what exactly are the differences between the every-Sunday points race series and the every-other-Friday points race series?......

Can one of the classes be Mod-Mini? :hat:
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Got the Exotek chassis installed on my T3R, and it's pretty nice. Needed a little "smoothing" with the Dremel for some of the CF parts, but it looks great and the battery holders are nice!


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Got the Exotek chassis installed on my T3R, and it's pretty nice. Needed a little "smoothing" with the Dremel for some of the CF parts, but it looks great and the battery holders are nice!


Ran mine last week on my T3, you'll like it, can beat the lipo holders, almost worth the cost alone. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Friday Night On Road Racing *

Doors Open at 4pm
Racing starts at 7pm

- Week #1 of the 2011 Friday Point Series
- Mini-Coopers and Bombers run for free
- Bi-weekly Friday night series
- $10 for the first entry/$5 for additional(non Cooper/Bomber)

*Come out and run Indy's largest track with the areas best racers. *


----------



## Miller Time

ALL RIGHT Y'ALL HERE IS THE FLYER FOR THE NEXT BIG EVENT TO HIT THE BIG RUG

Don't miss another chance to run with some of the fastest carpet racers in the Midwest, and hosted by the best Race Director of any Fairgrounds around.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks good Ken...sure to be another great event for R/CAR and Indianapolis.


----------



## smokefan

Do we have to use a lipo sack at the Grand Slam Race????


----------



## cwoods34

All I can say is, to anyone who will be running the day of the Grand Slam race..... BRING YOUR A-GAME, cuz there are some fast guys coming! The 17.5 Stock class will be stacked for sure.

Looks like I'll be there tonight AND Sunday....... the woman must be up to something to allow me both days........


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> Do we have to use a lipo sack at the Grand Slam Race????


Un-Offically, it is Status Quo per exsisting house rules 



cwoods34 said:


> All I can say is, to anyone who will be running the day of the Grand Slam race..... BRING YOUR A-GAME, cuz there are some fast guys coming! The 17.5 Stock class will be stacked for sure.
> 
> Looks like I'll be there tonight AND Sunday....... the woman must be up to something to allow me both days........


ALLOW!!!!! There's your problem, look on her side of the bed and get your pants back :dude:


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the info. Guess at some point I should get a couple
BTW I am going to bring my A game, I plan on dominating the C main in VTA LOL


----------



## dragrace

Sunday should be a good turnout. The ft. Wayne group will be here and maybe the valpo guy's will come down. It would be great to see a 20 car count in 1/12. This week we will be running 1/12 open mod so Doseck if your reading this don't be scared.......hhaahhhahaa. Just kidding as he is a former World Champion (1991).

Track layout should be awesome.

Steve Dunn


----------



## EJF

Does the track have any Sweep 32s in stock

How is the turnout Wed nights for stock TC?


----------



## racer357

there is no turnout at all for tc on Wednesday nights, yes the track has sweep 32's in stock.


----------



## charlie2755

Can someone enlighten me on why the entry fees for the Grand Slam race are so high?


----------



## trerc

charlie2755 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on why the entry fees for the Grand Slam race are so high?


Yea, Looks like a good weekend for me to take a break. I'm sure it will be a great show tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## wlpjr2

EJF said:


> Does the track have any Sweep 32s in stock
> 
> How is the turnout Wed nights for stock TC?


YES WE DO!


----------



## Kevin Cole

EJF said:


> Does the track have any Sweep 32s in stock
> 
> How is the turnout Wed nights for stock TC?


We have had a few VTA's of late...but never World Stock Sedans.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats to tonight's winners...

VTA- Greg Cobb

World Stock Sedan- Steve Martin

Mini-Cooper- Cody Woods

Bomber- Kevin Cole

This point series will last until May with it running every other week.

Remember there is 2 drop weeks out of the 10 week series.

Mini-Coopers & Bombers run the entire series for free.


----------



## cwoods34

Track was a little greasy tonight! Hope the carpet gets stickier on Sunday......

Alright Ken :freak: perhaps if I could grow a sweet 'stache like yours I wouldn't have to worry about the pants. Or maybe it's your SWEET minivan? 

I had forgot how fun an M03/5 is to drive :hat:


----------



## Miller Time

charlie2755 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on why the entry fees for the Grand Slam race are so high?





trerc said:


> Yea, Looks like a good weekend for me to take a break. I'm sure it will be a great show tho. :thumbsup:


Normal 1 day of racing...$15-$20
Grandslam 2 full days...full day of practice Friday....
Series trophies for those doing at least 3 events, 
chance to compete against the best in the Midwest, 
the series routinely draws from Canada, New England area, Va, Pa, Mi, Ill..... Most other full weekend races are $60-$80

When it is all said and done about 90% goes to the host track to cover additional expenses such as a weekend tech crew, additional heat which is usually left on overnight, additional electricity from all the extra racers, etc..... 
most of the the remaining 10% goes back to the racers as cash prizes for the top 3 in each class, and a small part goes toward trophies, and other misc expenses,

On top of all that there are at least nice prizes for all lower main winners and since this is the Finale we may have prizes deeper than lower main winners depending on the entries and depth of mains.


----------



## dragrace

charlie2755 said:


> Can someone enlighten me on why the entry fees for the Grand Slam race are so high?


Charlie,

The race fees are much lower than comparable races. Like Ken said the track does get a little more than normal to help cover extra expenses. At our track they get a huge crowd on Saturaday for oval. Since our race in a 2 day race they will looses that revenue.
You will like the race and how it is ran, plus every top onroad racer will be there.

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

Well my poor azz will be attending. I have a goal to win the C main LOL As for Kyle that is still up in the air if we can figure out his car then he will too.


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> Yea, Looks like a good weekend for me to take a break. I'm sure it will be a great show tho. :thumbsup:


ah, no........YOU WILL be there. :thumbsup: You to Charlie.


----------



## Miller Time

One thing alot of people don't realize are the hidden benefits from competing in a race of this and the Hurricane's caliber. Just ask Cody Woods who was forced to take a DNS for the main....he still learned and came away from the weekend faster, if you not entering this or other similar race, and your competition is....you may not be thier competition for long


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Well my poor azz will be attending. I have a goal to win the C main LOL As for Kyle that is still up in the air if we can figure out his car then he will too.





Lugnutz said:


> ah, no........YOU WILL be there. :thumbsup: You to Charlie.



Yea, If Jerry Barton is going then I have NO choice, I mean I don't have any problem gettin my ass spanked by local talent on a weekly basis I might as well pay good money and let the national talent spank me too. :tongue:


----------



## charlie2755

Miller Time said:


> Normal 1 day of racing...$15-$20
> Grandslam 2 full days...full day of practice Friday....
> Series trophies for those doing at least 3 events,
> chance to compete against the best in the Midwest,
> the series routinely draws from Canada, New England area, Va, Pa, Mi, Ill..... Most other full weekend races are $60-$80
> 
> When it is all said and done about 90% goes to the host track to cover additional expenses such as a weekend tech crew, additional heat which is usually left on overnight, additional electricity from all the extra racers, etc.....
> most of the the remaining 10% goes back to the racers as cash prizes for the top 3 in each class, and a small part goes toward trophies, and other misc expenses,
> 
> On top of all that there are at least nice prizes for all lower main winners and since this is the Finale we may have prizes deeper than lower main winners depending on the entries and depth of mains.


Thanks....When it is all laid out like that I can see the picture. I just want to make sure R\CAR is the major benefactor. While I really like running with top talent, I don't wan't the series to "walk away" with most of the revenue. I'm still having a hard time trying to swallow a month's worth of race fees for one weekend though!:freak: May not attend due to BABY:hat: anyways.


----------



## jetmechG550

At least you get a break for multiple classes. There's a couple of huge offroad races that you don't get a break for running more than one class, which you need to do at large events otherwise you sit around twidling your thumbs for hours


----------



## cwoods34

Which type of Sweep 32's do you have in stock, the EXP or the QTS? The QTS is spec for the series according to the sheet.


----------



## charlie2755

I thought of a couple more things.... The flyer says 17.5 spec sedan. Is 21.5 open allowed?

Is tech inspection going to be more thourough than the Hurricane race? Quite frankly I think they overlooked stuff that day. I don't think they looked at one esc all day long.


----------



## Miller Time

charlie2755 said:


> I thought of a couple more things.... The flyer says 17.5 spec sedan. Is 21.5 open allowed?
> 
> Is tech inspection going to be more thourough than the Hurricane race? Quite frankly I think they overlooked stuff that day. I don't think they looked at one esc all day long.


No 21.5 open is not allowed, sorry but Indy is the only track running that combo and that was not even done when the classes were decided mid summer.

Tech will be thourough, and any questionables will be rechecked.


----------



## smokefan

If anybody has a 17.5 for sale for a reasonable price let me know please.


----------



## starrx

what are yall vta motor rules??....im from columbus & me & 1 of my friends wanna come race 2morrow...but all he has is the 21.5 motor...will he have to run a lower gear like 5.0 or something


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> If anybody has a 17.5 for sale for a reasonable price let me know please.


I have an extra Duo 2 Hardly used I'll have it tomorrow



starrx said:


> what are yall vta motor rules??....im from columbus & me & 1 of my friends wanna come race 2morrow...but all he has is the 21.5 motor...will he have to run a lower gear like 5.0 or something


While I can't speak officially, I know they won't turn him away and will work something out for a time or two if he can't be completely legal tomorrow. After all it's still about having fun.


----------



## cwoods34

Smokefan, I have a Novak SS I used for awhile. I'll let it go for $30 if you're interested. It made some SERIOUS horsepower with the Tekin.


----------



## smokefan

I had a blast running world stock sedan, hope I wasn't in the way too much. Thanks Kevin and the crew at R/Car for giving us a great place to race.


----------



## Railroader

Wow, what a great day! I didn't win a single heat or main, but the racing was a blast. Thanks for such a great place to race and hang out.


----------



## trerc

Good time racing with everybody today.


----------



## starrx

man! what a day of racing..i had so much fun vta was close..17.5tc was really close...the top 8 did 33 to 32 laps in the Quilafiers..nice place cant wait to come back & do it again...& ill have both of my TC4'S wit me:tongue:


----------



## Miller Time

Had a blast running yesterday. Good to see so many racers out, looks like were gaining more guys from the Cincy area that is raising the level of competition in Touring, and the 1/12th class is geting pretty competitive, and Mini Cooper was a blast, it was fun to race a carefree fun clas again  Sean will have his cooper out next time and I think there may be one or 2 more new ones soon, I can just picture a 20 car mini main :freak:


----------



## Hustler

Miller Time said:


> I can just picture a 20 car mini main :freak:


It's not like the drivers' stand isn't big enough to accomodate 20 people... it's the sweeper that might give us some trouble! :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> It's not like the drivers' stand isn't big enough to accomodate 20 people... it's the sweeper that might give us some trouble! :thumbsup:
> 
> -Sean


No troubles, there will be 19 cars on the outside to hold me in place


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Wow, what a great day! I didn't win a single heat or main, but the racing was a blast. Thanks for such a great place to race and hang out.


Ditto. We had a great day too.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

One of you guys needs to make this for Kevin, Bill & Floyd to use at R/CAR! This thing is awesome if you've not seen the video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=tPg1ZMiC9pA


----------



## smokefan

question for the world stock guys how long do a set of tires last like say the sweep 32's?


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> question for the world stock guys how long do a set of tires last like say the sweep 32's?


You should easily be able to get about 10 full days of racing and practice out of them. 

I have close to 2 months of racing 1-2 days a week on mine and they are still looking like they have life left


----------



## PDK RACING

What weight of oil should I start with on front king pins. I have ran them dry and with a real light oil. Dans banana lube. I saw in one forum someone used 50k weight oil. I am way off base, pleae help me, for I have fallen and can't get up. See ya all wednesday..


----------



## jetmechG550

In the event you haven't seen this:
http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=132

Bill you may want to check your stock. Kind of explains the rash I went through that made me want to throw my lil' car in da trash


----------



## racer357

PDK heavier oil will slow the response of the front suspension. Most CRC car setups start at 30,000


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> What weight of oil should I start with on front king pins. I have ran them dry and with a real light oil. Dans banana lube. I saw in one forum someone used 50k weight oil. I am way off base, pleae help me, for I have fallen and can't get up. See ya all wednesday..


I use 30,000 (Losi). Anything thick will work. You will have to maintain it and redo it about every 3-4 runs.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

I figured I had something wrong...lol Go figure..Thanks guys 
Brandon


----------



## cwoods34

Smokefan..... Pm.........


----------



## jetmechG550

Sorry to disappoint but I will not be there to share any meat porn today, sunday or maybe even next wednesday. Taking one of the birds to the vet, unfortunately in GA and CA where I could go play with toy cars


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Tonight 7pm at R/CAR

Doors open at 4pm

Mini-Coopers & Bombers run for free.


----------



## PDK RACING

jetmechG550 said:


> Sorry to disappoint but I will not be there to share any meat porn today, sunday or maybe even next wednesday. Taking one of the birds to the vet, unfortunately in GA and CA where I could go play with toy cars


How big are the antibiotic pills for said bird.


----------



## jetmechG550

Well they aren't that big, they are green and come in denominations of 1, 5, 10, 20, 50, and 100. Usually several hundred of the size 100's take care of it.


----------



## PDK RACING

Lol:wave:


----------



## starrx

when will the results be up from last weekend??..thanks!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

My fault guys...I should have posted them from the track tonight.

I'll post them the next time I'm at the track...the winter storm may keep me away tomorrow.


----------



## EJF

Will there be onroad practice tonight?


----------



## PDK RACING

Cookies hit the spot...Thanks again to Kevins wife....:wave:


----------



## PDK RACING

Track is closed http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/hours.html


----------



## jonesy112

EJF said:


> Will there be onroad practice tonight?


Its actually open for pan car practice, a final tune up session for the snowbirds


----------



## Kevin Cole

Correct Gentlemen...

We would normally be closed this evening but we're offering a special oval practice tonight for the guys that are headed to the SnowBirds next week.(Thx Bill)

We do on road practice every other Thursday...always the day before our bi-weekly Friday Night On Road Series.
Next Thursday/Friday we will have On Road available...and of course every other week there after.


----------



## cwoods34

Hey all, I have some XRAY stuff taking up space in my roller box. 

Aluminum 6* left caster block -- $15(orig. $36!)
T3 FRP chassis with upper deck (great on low traction & asphalt) -- $40
T2R/T'008 FRP chassis w/'008 upper deck -- $40
T2R/T'008 aluminum bulkheads -- $50
Suspension holders, rear belt, and FRP shock towers -- $15
Composite shock parts (2 bodies, etc.) --$5
2 Multidiffs (one 34t, one 38t) -- $30 each

To have a complete roller you'd just need a drivetrain and suspension parts. I have arms and such that I'll throw in if you buy the chassis and bulkheads together. Prices are negotiable, I just need the stuff gone!

I also am trying to finish an '007 roller (trying to get paint off of bulkheads!) that will be available when I get it done.

Should be there Sunday.......! :hat:


----------



## EJF

Cool, thanks for the info


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I finally got around to painting the raffle prize body I got at the Hurricane race. If I get around to reinforcing the front of this Cuda, I might race it on Sunday. The stripes, numbers, and Plymouth letters on the sides are paint!! 










Here is another body I painted for AJ Heck. Hopefully he will have it mounted and ready to go for Sunday. The stripes and white circles are paint & the wheels are dyed!!


----------



## charlie2755

Nice paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Those look great! I especially like the "ghost chassis" from Area 51 Skunkworks. Alien technology at your local R/C track. AAAAHHHHHH!


----------



## smokefan

Just throwing this out there, I have a Spektrum DX2 radio for sale for $40.00 and a Spektrum DX3E radio and receiver(It's the one I have been using) for sale for $75.00 I will have them both with us next Sunday.


----------



## jtsbell

Don't think we'll be there Sunday.Just got Cody out of the hospital,he got the influnisa type A witch is bad. He can't be around people for 5 days so have fun and good racing---CAPTNJACK


----------



## BadSign

jtsbell said:


> Don't think we'll be there Sunday.Just got Cody out of the hospital,he got the influnisa type A witch is bad. He can't be around people for 5 days so have fun and good racing---CAPTNJACK


Man that's scary. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Miller Time

jtsbell said:


> Don't think we'll be there Sunday.Just got Cody out of the hospital,he got the influnisa type A witch is bad. He can't be around people for 5 days so have fun and good racing---CAPTNJACK


Well Then that gives you plenty of time to get EACH car ready for next week. No excuses now.:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Hope Cody gets feeling better Jack, See ya next Sunday.


----------



## charlie2755

No racing for me tomorrow fellas. Going to hit the slopes with my boys!:thumbsup: Probably be there Wednesday for 1/12.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Mr Miller, one down, one to go!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Mr Miller, one down, one to go!:thumbsup:


Awesome, can't wait:woohoo:

1/12th Mod and Mini for me tomorrow


----------



## trerc

I'm in for vta and world stock, I'll be there extra early to give the walls a good beating before we kick things off! :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Will be there Sunday with a Cooper/Bomber/VTA. Not sure which I'll race.


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone want girlscout cookies. Today is last day for my daughter to sell. 
Brandon


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> I'm in for vta and world stock, I'll be there extra early to give the walls a good beating before we kick things off! :thumbsup:


Get your wall banging done this wknd, cause next wk is my turn :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Sorry I couldn't make it today, the kids all have different friends' houses they need dropped off and picked up at today. We'll be there next Sunday for Coopers, Bombers, and VTA.

Is this Friday an on-road Friday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Anyone who is looking for some photos/inspiration for painting an Indy Bomber, check out this website (http://www.legendsofnascar.com/drivers.htm). You will have to click on each driver's name to see photos of the cars they ran. 

Hope this info helps other racers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it today, the kids all have different friends' houses they need dropped off and picked up at today. We'll be there next Sunday for Coopers, Bombers, and VTA.
> 
> Is this Friday an on-road Friday?


Yes Tom, that is correct.

R/CAR On Road this Week:

Wednesday-Doors open at 4pm....Racing at 7pm

Thursday-Practice from 4pm-10pm

Friday-On Road Racing at 7pm
(Week#2 of the Friday Point Series)


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Hey everyone, I just wanted to say what a great facility you guys have to race at. I am looking at getting back into the on-road scene, just debating what I want to do. I will definately be back. Kevin, it was great t meet you and your wife finally. You doing a great job and it shows! Can't wait to start racing there.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Glad to have you at the track Ken, and it's good to hear you'll be joining us for some racing.

Keep in touch bro.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll finish ahead of the old man one day.........


----------



## starrx

looks like 4 or 5 of us are coming up from columbus & belpre this weekend..(if they dont back out)..most will be running 17.5spec..should be some good racing


----------



## jetmechG550

I may be home in time to run wednesday night.  Sunday looks grim though, so does friday  And sorry since I have been on the road, no meat porn


----------



## halfpint1616

*Thanks*

I want to thank Steve Dunn for painting my bodys for the snowbirds. He is a good friend.


----------



## cwoods34

Instead of re-posting everything and clogging up space, I put stuff up for sale here:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-ite...e-charger-power-supply-motors-xray-parts.html

XRAY parts, ICE charger and power supply, and Novak motors. Take a gander if you're interested :freak:

Is it Sunday yet?!?!?!?

Also, does anybody have a CHEAP brushed ESC without reverse to get rid of? The dinosaur Airtronics I have in the M05 doesn't have brakes (straight forward to reverse) and it would be nice to have functional stopping power.


----------



## smokefan

I got a new body painted up for my 2nd try at world stock sedan can't wait till Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Also, does anybody have a CHEAP brushed ESC without reverse to get rid of? The dinosaur Airtronics I have in the M05 doesn't have brakes (straight forward to reverse) and it would be nice to have functional stopping power.


Either Sean or I might have an extra LRP Quantum with us Sunday....I think I know someone in Ft Wayne who could use the ICE


----------



## starrx

i know someone that needs a power supply...we should be there on sunday


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Miller Time said:


> Either Sean or I might have an extra LRP Quantum with us Sunday....I think I know someone in Ft Wayne who could use the ICE


Hey Ken, looking at getting a mini cooper here soon to join up with you guys. I'll give you a call in the next day or so.


----------



## trerc

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Hey Ken, looking at getting a mini cooper here soon to join up with you guys. I'll give you a call in the next day or so.


I have a nice M03 I could do pretty cheap... I can bring it with me Sunday if you want to look at it.


----------



## Miller Time

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Hey Ken, looking at getting a mini cooper here soon to join up with you guys. I'll give you a call in the next day or so.


Cool, the more the merrier :thumbsup:



trerc said:


> I have a nice M03 I could do pretty cheap... I can bring it with me Sunday if you want to look at it.


Bring it, you never know


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> Bring it, you never know


Will do, I will have another one together MAYBE next weekend for myself to run...:thumbsup:


----------



## jtsbell

Is it Sunday yet? I hope Cody is up and going to go racing.Shure miss all you guys,I'm looking forward to Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

Should be a great weekend. Sounds like the whole crowd will be in attendance :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there on Friday to race, with a few kids racing coopers. Not sure about Sunday yet, but if I do, Bomber and 17.5, oh and a few kids with the Coopers.


----------



## Miller Time

Just got an E-mail from a couple guys in South Bend that are going to try and make it down for 1/12th. Sounds like Columbus, Cincinnati, Fort Wayne, South Bend, and the regular Lafayette to Brownsburg crowd all coming to Indy this weekend.... This is going to be a FUN DAY


----------



## trerc

This West Lafayette racer will be in attendance


----------



## THE READER

is the track open tonight for on road practice?


----------



## racer357

Anyone looking for a 12th scale? I have a CRC gen XL roller with the long arm front end and the carbon front brace for 135.00 

The tires included will be race ready and the correct combo for the RUG.

135.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48.


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> Anyone looking for a 12th scale? I have a CRC gen XL roller with the long arm front end and the carbon front brace for 135.00
> 
> The tires included will be race ready and the correct combo for the RUG.
> 
> 135.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48.


U done with 1/12th??? 

Cody Woods could use it, I think he was in the market for one.


----------



## racer357

I have 2 Ken.

But I could sell both of them and my WGT car and it wouldnt bother me. I lost all motivation to run them.


----------



## Railroader

Bill, do you have any Tamiya Silver Can motors #53689 in the shop? I have need for one or two.

The TCS rules are up. http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini The mini rules are speccing a premount tire, but from what I understand that only applies to asphalt tracks. Carpet tracks are allowed to run any Tamiya tire/wheel/insert combo with a less than a 60mm diameter.


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> is the track open tonight for on road practice?


Yes...Floyd will be there at 4pm.

I'm headed to Ohio with Mr.Dunn to pick up the track barriers that Tri-State used before they closed.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jtsbell said:


> Is it Sunday yet? I hope Cody is up and going to go racing.Shure miss all you guys,I'm looking forward to Sunday.


You fellas not being here was like having an empty spot or two at the dinner table...glad you're planning to come down.


----------



## smokefan

I'm in for 17.5 and Kyle for vta Sunday.


----------



## PDK RACING

I think a BIG THANK YOU is in order to all that made getting new barrier system happen.
On behalf of PDK RACING I thank you.
Brandon


----------



## smokefan

Protoform is hinting at releasing a Javlin for VTA soon.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

trerc said:


> I have a nice M03 I could do pretty cheap... I can bring it with me Sunday if you want to look at it.


Can you send some pictures and info to [email protected]

Thanks,

Ken Feather


----------



## J Blaze

do you only onroad race on sunday or is it sat also?
how strickt are you on vta I run 21.5 with 5.0 drive and am no faster than the 25.5 s
I also run a tc3.


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> Bill, do you have any Tamiya Silver Can motors #53689 in the shop? I have need for one or two.
> 
> The TCS rules are up. http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini The mini rules are speccing a premount tire, but from what I understand that only applies to asphalt tracks. Carpet tracks are allowed to run any Tamiya tire/wheel/insert combo with a less than a 60mm diameter.


Yes Sir! $18


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Yes Sir! $18


Thanks, I'll take one tomorrow!


----------



## Kevin Cole

J Blaze said:


> do you only onroad race on sunday or is it sat also?
> how strickt are you on vta I run 21.5 with 5.0 drive and am no faster than the 25.5 s
> I also run a tc3.


We run Oval Saturday & On Road Sunday

And we do follow the current VTA rules...we usually give a new guy a couple weeks to comply to the rules.


----------



## J Blaze

thanks.


----------



## martymiller35

Hey Ken, looks like me for sure and very likely Charlie and Aaron are coming Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

martymiller35 said:


> Hey Ken, looks like me for sure and very likely Charlie and Aaron are coming Sunday.


Awesome, it should be 2 full heats of 1/12th :thumbsup:

Also the 'new' barrier sytem is in town and we will have a duct tape free layout  

Kevin, make sure we have enough new/fresh velcro....


----------



## Kevin Cole

On Road Racing Tonight at R/CAR

Week #2 of our bi-weekly Friday Night Point Series.

The point series is free...no extra cost.

(10weeks with 2 drops)

_*Mini- Coopers & Bombers run for free_

Doors open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm


----------



## racer357

racer357 said:


> Anyone looking for a 12th scale? I have a CRC gen XL roller with the long arm front end and the carbon front brace for 135.00
> 
> The tires included will be race ready and the correct combo for the RUG.
> 
> 135.00 shipped anywhere in the lower 48.


anyone?


----------



## Miller Time

is it Sunday yet


----------



## smokefan

Well it looks like it will be just me Sunday for 17.5. Kyle has to work hehe


----------



## jtsbell

SUNDAY!! SUNDAY !!SUNDAY !! At beautiful R-CAR Raceway on I465&74.Come see all the RC racers in action.Come one come all to beautiful R-CAR Raceway.


----------



## jtsbell

How you like my add just like used to be on WGN out of CHI-TOWN @ us 30 dragway.


----------



## jtsbell

How you like my add just like used to be on WGN out of CHI-TOWN @ us 30 dragway.I forgot one thing-----BE THERE!!!!


----------



## trerc

I'm in for mini coopers and world stock sedan tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

World stock and perhaps VTA.

I'll have three girls with me running mini coopers. We might not make it until the 2nd qualifier.


----------



## chuck in indy

Miller Time said:


> is it Sunday yet


I'll swing by to pick up the car around 2 or 3. Have a good time!


----------



## jonesy112

I'll be there for the sedan for sure (hopefully debuting a new tc6 depending on how much the rolex 24hrs distracts me)

I think Jamie is coming out too with his new new bomber


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just walked in the door after a great evening of oval racing.

We will be using the new barriers tomorrow...formally used by Tri-State. I have about 60' of velco...so we should have extra to hang Miller in the rafters from that awesome mustache.

I will have the family with me tomorrow to feed you guys...so I will not be at the track until 9:30am.

See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Railroader

WOW, what a turn out!!! Never seen so many excellent racers in one spot on a normal racing non-event day. The quality of racing was so high (myself excluded obviously  )

Great program Kevin Cole, we had a great day. Thanks for allowing our input on the number of qualifiers, I just wish we could have stayed longer.

Anyone have a good setup for a rubber tire TA-05 v.2 on high traction surfaces? I REALLY need one.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> WOW, what a turn out!!! Never seen so many excellent racers in one spot on a normal racing non-event day. The quality of racing was so high (myself excluded obviously  )
> 
> Great program Kevin Cole, we had a great day. Thanks for allowing our input on the number of qualifiers, I just wish we could have stayed longer.
> 
> Anyone have a good setup for a rubber tire TA-05 v.2 on high traction surfaces? I REALLY need one.


I don't know Tom that thing looked pretty hooked up, Now you just need to figure out how to unhook it. 

Good time today, blew a coolant hose on the way home $130 tow home from the other side of Frankfort, good times, lol.


----------



## Miller Time

WOW 63 entries, full fields in every class, no water downed class (12th mod excluded  ) 

It was a long day but considering the slow start with the New barriers and it was the largest turnout for a club road course I'm sure it is a learning opportunity Kevin will utilize for next time and I know it will be even more fun.

See EVERYONE next Sunday :wave:


----------



## Miller Time

Just a reminder, after this huge turnout yesterday and talking with racers in the Midwest the Grandslam race is shaping up to be HUGE. I would hate for anyone to get caught out with the Entry cap. I'll have a preliminary entry list up this afternoon but here is the flyer again for those needing to sign up. Fill it out and get it to Kevin


----------



## martymiller35

Top notch facility and racing. Whoever is responsible making the Big Rug exist THANKS!!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

I take it we should watch forum for Wednesday


----------



## jetmechG550

According to the mainstream media, the end of the world will be tomorrow so you won't have to worry about wednesday. Cause fear and panic amongst the people, leading to civil unrest and then they will be easier to cull....


----------



## charlie2755

Really liked the new barrier system. Thanks to everyone involved for making it happen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Yes, the new barrier system was very nice. The flappers alone saved me more than a few dollars on parts yesterday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Any track closure info will be posted here and on our website.

The new barriers are certainly a positive upgrade for the Big Rug.

The 50/50 raffles paid for about 40% of the cost...R/CAR paid for the rest(minus a racer contribution).

I would like to thank Steve Dunn for taking the time(and gas money) to take me over to pick them up with his trailer/truck.

* Chuck...you're the man...all of R/CAR thanks you for your support.

_Thanks to everyone who came out and raced Sunday. I have an idea or two that will certainly speed up the program._

Thanks to Ken Miller for all he does to help out the Rug...and he will turn marshal anytime he is not racing...unlike some of his peers that dodge marshaling at all(which will change).


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time yesterday except for my carnage in 17.5. Mini cooper was fun and Thanks Brian for letting me run your bomber that was fun also. I almost thought about putting my car back into vta trim, but I really want to try to get better at 17.5 so I am going to keep at it for a few more weeks anyway LOL Thanks again Kevin and Angie and the rest of the R/Car Crew for giving us a GREAT place to race.
Big thumbs up to everyone involved with getting the new barriers.


----------



## racer357

As a fellow race director, having to call for marshalls all day absolutely sucks. Matter of fact, that is one of the main reasons I haven't been back since the Prelude to the birds.

You yelled for marshalls all day that day and it reminded me why I quit racing off road.


----------



## Railroader

Oh yeah, and the cafe pizza was delicious too!


----------



## outlander5

*circle city on-road championships*

i may have to come out of hibernation for this race, of course if all goes well.


----------



## trerc

Just got done working on the cooper, Hopefully it will run up front next week with the fast ones! :thumbsup:

I see an M06 in my future...


----------



## Kevin Cole

Drive Miller's and it will be in the _near_ future.


----------



## Railroader

I finally dropped a new motor in my mini and was able to keep up. My M03R is getting a bit worn out, perhaps i'll move it to the kids' stable of cars and order a M06 myself.

Ken Miller, were you running your M06 chassis Sunday?

Bill Pennington, what is your price for the Tamiya M06 PRO #58460 kit?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes he was Tom...and what a difference it is.


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Just got done working on the cooper, Hopefully it will run up front next week with the fast ones! :thumbsup:
> 
> I see an M06 in my future...


Cool :thumbsup:, i just got my hop ups in for mine so it will corner better.


----------



## cwoods34

After much discussion and debate, it has been voted on to only allow Ken Miller to race his M06 in a heat of its own in order to preserve and protect the fragile emotional states of other "mini" racers. The other stipulation is that Mr. Miller must operate his radio with only his Geraldo-Rivera-would-be-jealous mustache and hyper-inflated ego. 



In all seriousness, make sure a pit spot is saved for me for the Grand Slam race. The stock 17.5 class is gonna be HOT HOT HOT.


----------



## Miller Time

Don't worry Cody....my mini cooper will wait for your 17.5 rubber car to catch up :dude:


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> Cool :thumbsup:, i just got my hop ups in for mine so it will corner better.


Hop ups!?! I can't keep up with that thing in stock trim! lol. Seriously tho that thing looks great. I am getting antsy, I may have to take yours for a spin and get on ordering one of my own.


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Hop ups!?! I can't keep up with that thing in stock trim! lol. Seriously tho that thing looks great. I am getting antsy, I may have to take yours for a spin and get on ordering one of my own.


Any time just remind me, you can run it in a Qualifier if you want.......just watch out for that Flat Black Honda Civic, I think it is some Teenage Girl Driving and Texting While she eats a burger :freak:


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> Any time just remind me, you can run it in a Qualifier if you want.......just watch out for that Flat Black Honda Civic, I think it is some Teenage Girl Driving and Texting While she eats a burger :freak:


Bushnell told me you used to date that chick! :tongue:


----------



## KyleK777

*Mini Class*

Are there rules up anywhere for the Mini class? I didn't realize there was more than one eligible tamiya chassis. Thinking about throwning a ride together. Kinda curious about motor and battery regs as well.

Thanks,

KK


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Bushnell told me you used to date that chick! :tongue:


Ahh man the cat's out of the bag now.......truth is Sean used to be Shawna






KyleK777 said:


> Are there rules up anywhere for the Mini class? I didn't realize there was more than one eligible tamiya chassis. Thinking about throwning a ride together. Kinda curious about motor and battery regs as well.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> KK


General rules are the TCS guidelines.
Any Tamiya M-chassis (except M-04 it has different gearing)
Any Tamiya M-chassis Wheel and Tire no double stuffing of inserts
Any manufacture Cooper Body
Johnson 540 Silvercan motor (NOT 4 vent slot variety)
Any ROAR approved 2 cell Battery althouh most coopers will only take the rounded stick cell style lipo

I think that about covers it......Tom Johnson or Brian Smith are probably more knowledgeable on the subject but if you have any specific questions post up and you'll get and answer


----------



## Railroader

Following the Tamiya TCS rules. Carpet rules allow for any Tamiya tire/wheel/insert less than 60mm in diameter. R/Car is allowing any m-chassis body from any manufacturer. 

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

I'd like to make sure we strictly enforce the Tamiya-only hop ups rule. But I'll go along with whatever our race director decides.


----------



## trerc

Actually ken the 4 slot black endbell is the legal motor, The 2 slot silver endbell is the motor thats been made not legal for TCS. Johnson makes the 4 slot J motor Mabuchi manufacturers the other.


----------



## Railroader

He means the motors with four slots on the silver can.


----------



## KyleK777

*Rules Info*

Ok, thanks for the clarifications. 

KK


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Actually ken the 4 slot black endbell is the legal motor, The 2 slot silver endbell is the motor thats been made not legal for TCS. Johnson makes the 4 slot J motor Mabuchi manufacturers the other.





Railroader said:


> He means the motors with four slots on the silver can.


Yeah.....what :thumbsup: he said...........but I'll have to keep an eye on a guy that has other types on hand to photograph


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> He means the motors with four slots on the silver can.


Gotcha


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> I finally dropped a new motor in my mini and was able to keep up. My M03R is getting a bit worn out, perhaps i'll move it to the kids' stable of cars and order a M06 myself.
> 
> Ken Miller, were you running your M06 chassis Sunday?
> 
> Bill Pennington, what is your price for the Tamiya M06 PRO #58460 kit?


$165 Tax Included and they are in stock.


----------



## trerc

wlpjr2 said:


> $165 Tax Included and they are in stock.


Get me one too Bill!:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Get me one too Bill!:thumbsup:


I just ordered an M-08


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> I just ordered an M-08




Is that the foam tire version?


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> Is that the foam tire version?


:jest::roll: LMAO :roll::jest:


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Is that the foam tire version?


It's the three wheeled one wheel drive version. With drift tires.

He'll still beat us.


----------



## trerc

I love the layout of the m06, battery in the center plus it takes square packs, and since basically all my packs are square other than my one 3200 orion pack (which is 2 yrs old) it works good for me. I will keep my m03 for parking lot racing tho


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> It's the three wheeled one wheel drive version. With drift tires.
> 
> He'll still beat us.


Hardly, there are definitely some of you who are close and if you get the cornering down and if Cody Woods quits bouncing off the walls and sliding across the line on his hood......

Any one have a Muchmore Motor Checker, I'd like to compare motors to the official TCS spec. I have a Tekin Dyno but it only goes to 5V and i don't think my Competition Electronics Dyno will run for 22 seconds with no load???


----------



## Miller Time

trerc said:


> I love the layout of the m06, battery in the center plus it takes square packs, and since basically all my packs are square other than my one 3200 orion pack (which is 2 yrs old) it works good for me. I will keep my m03 for parking lot racing tho


I found no benifit to the Sq packs, 40c 5000mah thunder power not any faster than 25c 3300mah Orion. Both took `960ma charge after a run


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> Hardly, there are definitely some of you who are close and if you get the cornering down and if Cody Woods quits bouncing off the walls and sliding across the line on his hood......
> 
> Any one have a Muchmore Motor Checker, I'd like to compare motors to the official TCS spec. I have a Tekin Dyno but it only goes to 5V and i don't think my Competition Electronics Dyno will run for 22 seconds with no load???




My car would corner much better with fresh kit tires on the front (the tires on the car are haven't been used in 2yrs and are dry as a popcorn fart). I also was diffing out quite a biy as I ran the diff as is when I got the car, I much prefer the ta03 ball diff over the stock gear diff, universals also make a big difference, my car has stock dog bones and chatters like an sob, lol. I could get mine faster in the corners but it would cost about $80 to upgrade my m03 to put in competitive race trim


----------



## THE READER

is the mo6 frt wd or rear wd? and does the grear box still sound like a mulching machine?


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention Racers*

Due to the current & declining winter weather conditions...

R/CAR will be _closed_ Tuesday(2/1) and Wednesday(2/2).

We will re-open on Friday(2/4) for Oval Practice at 4pm.

Sorry guys...family & safety first on this deal.
(Plus it will be much worse outside later tonight & tomorrow)

Thank you for understanding.

*Everyone please be safe in any travels you may need to make the next few days.

*Bill can be reached at 317-402-1061 for your Hobby Shop needs.*


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Hardly, there are definitely some of you who are close and if you get the cornering down and if Cody Woods quits bouncing off the walls and sliding across the line on his hood......


I hear ya. I don't think the M0-6 is a benefit, but you do have a good setup and are a good driver. If I could keep from clipping the corners and able to pass cleaner I'd be right next to you across the line at the end.


Miller Time said:


> Any one have a Muchmore Motor Checker, I'd like to compare motors to the official TCS spec. I have a Tekin Dyno but it only goes to 5V and i don't think my Competition Electronics Dyno will run for 22 seconds with no load???


This would be great and keep everyone honest.


Miller Time said:


> I found no benifit to the Sq packs, 40c 5000mah thunder power not any faster than 25c 3300mah Orion. Both took `960ma charge after a run


This is true. I went from a 3400 to a 2400 (because I could put the lead under the battery inside the chassis for a lower center of gravity) and my times were exactly the same (if not better because of the better balance in the car).


trerc said:


> My car would corner much better with fresh kit tires on the front (the tires on the car are haven't been used in 2yrs and are dry as a popcorn fart). I also was diffing out quite a biy as I ran the diff as is when I got the car, I much prefer the ta03 ball diff over the stock gear diff, universals also make a big difference, my car has stock dog bones and chatters like an sob, lol. I could get mine faster in the corners but it would cost about $80 to upgrade my m03 to put in competitive race trim


I am not a fan of the ball diff, but some people have had good luck. I have put a slightly thicker grease in the diff and had good luck. Also, I put a lot of weight on my front bumper and that removed almost all wheel lift in the corners.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> is the mo6 frt wd or rear wd? and does the grear box still sound like a mulching machine?


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tamiya+m06


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> I am not a fan of the ball diff, but some people have had good luck. I have put a slightly thicker grease in the diff and had good luck. Also, I put a lot of weight on my front bumper and that removed almost all wheel lift in the corners.


Basically I put much heavier grease in the gear diff as it just had a dab oh the Tamiya anti-wear grease. I kept adding weight to the car but just enough to get it somewhat balance the car out and keep the wheels on the ground. I find a bunch of weight just causes problems with heat, for me anyway. My car felt pretty good by the end of the day other than diffing out and my motor never got over 140, like I said the tires killed me more than anything, They are in pathetic shape, I had a complete set of S-Grips that are in nice shape but couldn't run them on all four corners due to some serious traction roll. The kit tires worked okay but like I said were shot and sliding a lot going in. I had about 3 degrees of toe out in the car by the end of the day just to get it to turn!


----------



## wlpjr2

trerc said:


> Get me one too Bill!:thumbsup:


That order goes in Sunday and I'll have them Tuesday.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> That order goes in Sunday and I'll have them Tuesday.


Order one for me! I can paypal you again, let me know the total amount with paypal fees.


----------



## cwoods34

Just for the texting-teenager comment, my next Civic body will be pink. It won't be long before the current one is trashed. Plus, it's had too much contact with Miller's car and now it has a funky odor...... not sure if the two are related or not......

The M06 seems to come out of the turns better due to the weight transfer. I'm not too sure about corner entry (I was preoccupied with causing a wreck) but I would imagine it's roughly the same. 

I am still running on kit tires, and the motor I have isn't the fastest I've ran. I'm wondering if slicks would work well at the Big Rug......

I have been running 500K oil in the gear diff to try and get some more oomph out of the turns and it has helped considerably. HOWEVER, it seems to scrub more speed mid-corner.

Does anyone know where to get legal 3* rear hubs? 

 I can't just buy it and drive it can I?........


----------



## jonesy112

Just letting everyone know that I will have a tc5 for sale. I just picked up a tc6 this week and dont really need 3 touring cars, so one of my 5's will be going.

Who knows, with all the excitement about the minis on the board this week, I may have to pick up one of those lol. 

Im asking 175 for the tc5. It will come with a servo and a set of either VTA tires and wheels or Jaco blues, whatever you prefer for the class you wanna run it in.


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> Order one for me! I can paypal you again, let me know the total amount with paypal fees.


Sent you a PM. What kind of bodies should I get? I found a HPI mini civic body, is tht the right one?


----------



## Miller Time

wlpjr2 said:


> Sent you a PM. What kind of bodies should I get? I found a HPI mini civic body, is tht the right one?


The M-06 is odd most cooper bodies don't fit correctly. Also depends on the wheel base option chossen. Following is an exert from rctech

SWB
Kawada Porsche 356 Speedster
Kamtec Morris Minor
Tamiya Renault Alpine A110

MWB
Ride Subaru WRX
TBG Audi TT
HPI Miata
Tamiya Mazda Eunos
Tamiya ALFA Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA
HPI BMW 2002
HPI Datsun 510
HPI Datsun 240Z

LWB
Tamiya Mercedes SLK
Tamiya Porsche Boxster


Definite Do Not Fits - Tamiya Suzuki Swift, HPI Honda Civic, Tamiya Mini Cooper, Tamiya BMW Mini, Chevron Monster Mini, Chevron Subaru 360, Tamiya Fiat 500, HPI Fiat 500, Tamiya Fiat Abarth 1000.


----------



## trerc

I know Tamiya just re released the Volkwagon Beetle and apparently it DOES fit the M06, It would be a pretty sweet body... :hat:


----------



## Miller Time

*Grandslam Entry list*

All right here is the beginning of the entries. Few have actually sent forms in yet but most if not all have contacted me and are coming. I am also in contact with several top level racers internationally that are trying to make arrangements to attend but can't commit yet.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Add Cody Armes to the 17.5 racer list...please.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> Sent you a PM. What kind of bodies should I get? I found a HPI mini civic body, is tht the right one?


Well... Being the Tamiya fanboi that I am, I already have a few RWD bodies lying around :freak:

But of course a couple more won't hurt, so I'll get some item numbers to you soon.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I know Tamiya just re released the Volkwagon Beetle and apparently it DOES fit the M06, It would be a pretty sweet body... :hat:


Here my VW Beetle body I have on my M04


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Add Cody Armes to the 17.5 racer list...please.


Will do, but won't post updated list for a few days.

The Rest of you if your not on the list get those entries to Kevin, There is a limit to the entries. The Halloween Classic saw a lot of people wait too long and it went from a few entries to full in about a week, there were people who missed out


----------



## cwoods34

No one for Mod TC :drunk:......

If I had a spare car I'd run it......


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> No one for Mod TC :drunk:......
> 
> If I had a spare car I'd run it......


Those are some of the entries I'm waiting to hear back from, I think Kevin Cole is thinking of Mod T/C as well


----------



## Kevin Cole

Does that mustache tickle your nose when you are constantly flappin' your gums


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Does that mustache tickle your nose when you are constantly flappin' your gums



That is an EXCELLENT question...


----------



## Kevin Cole

I see my name also turned up on the entry list for coopers at the Grand Slam finale here in Indy.

Looks like I'll need one of those M06 Coop's as well...and find the key to my piggy bank for my entry fee.


----------



## jtsbell

Ken put Cody Arms down for MINI COOPER will give Kevin the money for the class next Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

jtsbell said:


> Ken put Cody Arms down for MINI COOPER will give Kevin the money for the class next Sunday.


Done...


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I know Tamiya just re released the Volkwagon Beetle and apparently it DOES fit the M06, It would be a pretty sweet body... :hat:


I picked an original one up on eBay, only $25 (+$11 shipping).

Herbie the love bug, here we come!


----------



## dragrace

Man I hope we race on Wed. I am so bored

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

Ask Sean about being tickled by the mustache......NEVERMIND, don't.


----------



## jetmechG550

dragrace said:


> Man I hope we race on Wed. I am so bored
> 
> Steve Dunn


Post #1348 says no racing today or tomorrow


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller, I would be in for 1/12 17.5 or 13.5 if it's available and WGT. I haven't looked at the flyer yet but I want in.

I too would like to see the track open tomorrow.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> Miller, I would be in for 1/12 17.5 or 13.5 if it's available and WGT. I haven't looked at the flyer yet but I want in.
> 
> I too would like to see the track open tomorrow.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Got it, Wow  just posted the list a little while ago and already added 6 people and 9 total entries :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> Man I hope we race on Wed. I am so bored
> 
> Steve Dunn


I agree 100% . Roads are good lets go racing


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention Racers*

Due to the current winter weather conditions...

R/CAR will be _closed_ Wednesday(2/2).

We will re-open on Friday(2/4) for Oval Practice at 4pm.

Sorry guys...family & safety first on this deal.
(This decision was made early in the storm and we're standing by it)

Thank you for understanding.

*Everyone please be safe in any travels you may need to make the next few days.

*Bill can be reached at 317-402-1061 for your Hobby Shop needs.*


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Sorry guys...family & safety first on this deal.
> (This decision was made early in the storm and we're standing by it)
> 
> Thank you for understanding.


I understand. However, your use of comic sans font is unforgivable.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> I agree 100% . Roads are good lets go racing


It would be good to at least open the track for those that can make it, but not commit all to be there. Maybe Kevin can leave it to Floyd to handle since he would have a long, tough drive from NC. We don't necessarily have to race, but could if enough show up. I don't remember if we are in a points series, but if we are, this day could be dropped so that people wouldn't miss that if they couldn't attend.

I know of one lost soul that will attend if the track is open. It would be cool to see him again.


----------



## fselzer

Hey guys,

Kevin and I made the decision to close the track today for several reasons.
1. We don't want guys driving and risking getting into an accident to race toy cars.
2. We don't have any idea what shape the grounds are in at the track. There is a good chance that everything is coated in ice, snow and drifts. 
3. If someone falls and gets hurt either inside or outside the building on the ice - RCAR is liable.
4. If we open and only five guys show up it is not cost effective to heat the entire building or to make Kevin or myself drive at least 30 minutes for guys to pay $5 to practice.

We understand that ya'll want to race, but we have to use some common sense. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

The fairgrounds is in a section of the grid that was without power yesterday evening...we're not even sure if there's power at the track right now.


----------



## Railroader

The track is only 2 miles from my house and I have an inch of ice coating my driveway. I imagine the fairgrounds are worse. Garbage services, churches, government buildings, and schools are closed today around here.


----------



## PDK RACING

Fine I get the picture no racing tonight. I will just go over here and pout. Lol
See ya all next week.


----------



## sriddle

GOOD CALL......SAFETY FIRST.....It's hard to drive in a cast.
BTW...great turn out Sunday, close to 70 entrys


----------



## sriddle

*Bomber Class*

Is there a post for Bomber Class rules and accepted bodies? Getting my son ready to break some junk.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

sriddle said:


> Is there a post for Bomber Class rules and accepted bodies? Getting my son ready to break some junk.:thumbsup:


Here is the official Bombers rules as posted by Chuck Ray

United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications

Chassis Specifications:
Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.

Body Specifications:
Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).

McCallister part numbers:
181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber

Parma part numbers:
10133 - 49’ Mercury
10242 - 41’ Willy’s
10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)

*More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.

Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed.
All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
chassis to prevent tire rub.

A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
http://www.ckdeluxemag.com

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
All other tires and inserts are illegal.

Wheels (rims)
Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below

The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
All other wheels / rims are illegal.

No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.

Motor Specifications:
Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689

No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
*Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!

Gearing Specifications:
Final FDR minimum is 6.00

Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.

No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. *If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you.

ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.

*Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking. Outside of that, any exc will be deemed illegal if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.

ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910 • Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140

Battery Specifications:
Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max

Radio Specifications:
Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed

Race Specifications:
- 5 minute heats
- 5 minute mains
- Side by side double file standing starts
- Random sorts for each heat
- Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order

Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
to ask the answer is probably no.

Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!


----------



## Miller Time

*Midwest Grandslam Update*

Alright Guys, up to 85+ entries :woohoo:
Just got confirmation that Associated Factory driver Keven Hebert will be attending.
As well as several other top level National drivers. Your not going to want to miss this one:thumbsup:


----------



## sriddle

Thanks


----------



## cwoods34

Keven "E-Bear" is pretty fast from what I've seen :hat:........

Any chance Blackstock is coming also? Would be cool to actually have a Mod TC heat, it's a blast to watch.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Keven "E-Bear" is pretty fast from what I've seen :hat:........
> 
> Any chance Blackstock is coming also? Would be cool to actually have a Mod TC heat, it's a blast to watch.


I'm working on it.


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Hardly, there are definitely some of you who are close and if you get the cornering down and if Cody Woods quits bouncing off the walls and sliding across the line on his hood......
> 
> Any one have a Muchmore Motor Checker, I'd like to compare motors to the official TCS spec. I have a Tekin Dyno but it only goes to 5V and i don't think my Competition Electronics Dyno will run for 22 seconds with no load???


I have one. I can bring it Sunday...

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

I think there will be TC Mod and 1/12 Mod. I'm sure a number of national drivers will be here. Nationally at these types of races TC Mod and 1/12 Mod has 20-30 racers.

Rumor has it I may be running TC soon.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> I have one. I can bring it Sunday...
> 
> Steve Dunn


Please do :thumbsup:


----------



## chuck in indy

jonesy112 said:


> Here is the official Bombers rules as posted by Chuck Ray
> 
> United States RC Bombers (USRCB) / Bomber Class Rules & Specifications
> 
> Chassis Specifications:
> Any 1/10 four wheel drive touring car with a minimum ride height of 5mm and minimum weight of 1500g.
> 
> Body Specifications:
> Pre 1964 American hot rod car bodies only (no trucks, jeeps, etc, just cars).
> 
> McCallister part numbers:
> 181 - 57‘ Ford Bomber
> 182 - 55’ Chevy Bomber
> 
> Parma part numbers:
> 10133 - 49’ Mercury
> 10242 - 41’ Willy’s
> 10162 - 57’ Chevy Bel Air
> 10126 - 56’ Chevy Nomad
> 10196 - 61’ Chevy Impala
> 10152 - Gangster (rear wheel wells must be cut out)
> 
> *More bodies to be added as they become available or presented for approval.
> 
> Bodies must be painted in period correct style’s and schemes with numbers on both drivers and passenger
> side doors while roof numbers are optional. Any colors are allowed but please keep in the theme of the pre
> 1960’s stock car racing and local race tracks. No wings, wheel covers or other body alterations are allowed.
> All bodies must be trimmed to stock body lines provided by manufacturer. Wheel wells may be cut to fit
> chassis to prevent tire rub.
> 
> A great source for paint scheme inspiration can be found at the following web site:
> http://www.ckdeluxemag.com
> 
> Tire & Wheel Specifications:
> Front Tires - HPI 4793 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
> Back Tires - HPI 4797 only with stock inserts (no stuffing)
> All other tires and inserts are illegal.
> 
> Wheels (rims)
> Front Wheels (rims) - 26mm only... Part numbers listed below
> Rear Wheels (rims) - 31mm only... Part numbers listed below
> 
> The only wheels / rims allowed are HPI part numbers:
> 3805 through 3814 • 3815 through 3822 • 3854 through 3869 • 33472 through 33473 • 33474 through 33475
> All other wheels / rims are illegal.
> 
> No tire altering of any kind is allowed and at least 1/2 the tread pattern must be visible on all tires at the end
> of heat and main. Any traction compound can be used as long as permitted by track.
> 
> Motor Specifications:
> Tamiya 540J Red Dot brushed motor only... Part number: Tamiya 53689
> 
> No motor altering of any kind is allowed other than basic break in and cleaning.
> *Clobbering rule: If you keep clobbering with a noticeable speed difference we’ll have you randomly swap a motor with another racer or
> Purchase one for you to turn back in at the end of the night! The Prez will always have a spare!
> 
> Gearing Specifications:
> Final FDR minimum is 6.00
> 
> Electronic Speed Controller Specifications:
> Any non programmable speed controller under $65.00 MSRP. As long as it was available or is still available at a hobby store or online for under $65.00 MSRP it’s legal.
> 
> No reverse allowed. Either turn it off or don’t use it. *If it's used be smart about it. Don't back in to anyone if your in no mans land and a marshall can't get to you.
> 
> ESC must not be able to hook up to computer or be programmed to advance timing, add boost, etc. Any break setting is allowed.
> 
> *Basically all your allowed to do or be able to set on the esc is neutral, forward and breaking. Outside of that, any exc will be deemed illegal if there are any settings to help boost throttle response, advance timing or adds speed or boost.
> 
> ESC suggestions (there are plenty more to choose from under $65):
> HPI Racing SC-15 ESC • Tamiya TEU-104BK ESC • Hitec HTE41820 • Novak Explorer II NOV1910 • Dynamite Lipo Tazer DYN4928 • Associated XP SC2000 ASC29140
> 
> Battery Specifications:
> Any ROAR approved 2 cell lipo up to 5000mah / 40c max
> 
> Radio Specifications:
> Any radio, servo, receiver combo is allowed
> 
> Race Specifications:
> - 5 minute heats
> - 5 minute mains
> - Side by side double file standing starts
> - Random sorts for each heat
> - Mains start in opposite or inverted qualifying order
> 
> Notes: If it’s not in the rules consider it illegal or unless it’s pertaining to a body not listed, if you have
> to ask the answer is probably no.
> 
> Contact me (Chuck Ray) at [email protected] if you have any questions. My hobby talk name is
> Chuck in Indy. I’m always open to suggestions but the main goal for this class is to have fun and keep the cost as low as possible and the speed of the cars controllable for everyone!



To clarify the power plants for the Bombers. The Legal gear ratio's are 6.00, 6.01, 6.02 etc... 5.99 or below would be illegal. Also the only motor allowed is the Tamiya 540j part number TAM53689. Battery limit is 40c / 5000mah. Any speedo w/o any timing adjustment, turbo or fancy bells and whistles under MSRP $65 is allowed. Working the grey area in this class is frowned upon.


----------



## Miller Time

chuck in indy said:


> To clarify the power plants for the Bombers. The Legal gear ratio's are 6.00, 6.01, 6.02 etc... 5.99 or below would be illegal. Also the only motor allowed is the Tamiya 540j part number TAM53689. Battery limit is 40c / 5000mah. *Any speedo w/o any timing adjustment, turbo *or fancy bells and whistles under MSRP $65 is allowed. Working the grey area in this class is frowned upon.
> 
> Will possibly come race in the next couple weeks weather permitting.


I've seen this posted a couple times..LOL...I'm not sure if I should laugh...or search the internet for a Brushed ESC capable of timing advance and Turbo


----------



## chuck in indy

Miller Time said:


> I've seen this posted a couple times..LOL...I'm not sure if I should laugh...or search the internet for a Brushed ESC capable of timing advance and Turbo


All speedos are not created equal and a few have an advantage over others. We created the class solely to have fun and for everyones equipment to be as close to even as possible. Check out the tekin fx and I believe a speedo named the G11 (I'll check to make sure), these two fellas are capable of better performance than a basic tamiya or novak xrs.


----------



## Miller Time

chuck in indy said:


> All speedos are not created equal and a few have an advantage over others. We created the class solely to have fun and for everyones equipment to be as close to even as possible. Check out the tekin fx and I believe a speedo named the G11 (I'll check to make sure), these two fellas are capable of better performance than a basic tamiya or novak xrs.


I agree....I only was making fun of the possibility to advance timing on a brushed ESC.
The difference is purely better construction and lower internal resistance. The only Feature wise advantage would be current limiting, or perhaps a little more brake control, and of course smaller size. It is impossible to change the full throttle power delivery to anything other than basically a closed switch. For that matter the absolute fastest would be a mechanical ESC situation with an on off switch since you could cut out the resistance of the ESC circuit. 

AGAIN I'M NOT ARGUING, THE RULES, MERELY REFLECTING HOW MUCH MORE LEVEL THE BRUSHED ESC MARKET IS COMPARED TO THE BRUSHLESS. 

Man I miss Brushed Motors


----------



## davidl

Miller Time said:


> I agree....I only was making fun of the possibility to advance timing on a brushed ESC.
> The difference is purely better construction and lower internal resistance. The only Feature wise advantage would be current limiting, or perhaps a little more brake control, and of course smaller size. It is impossible to change the full throttle power delivery to anything other than basically a closed switch. For that matter the absolute fastest would be a mechanical ESC situation with an on off switch since you could cut out the resistance of the ESC circuit.
> 
> AGAIN I'M NOT ARGUING, THE RULES, MERELY REFLECTING HOW MUCH MORE LEVEL THE BRUSHED ESC MARKET IS COMPARED TO THE BRUSHLESS.
> 
> Man I miss Brushed Motors


 

Ken, it doesn't have to be that way. All you have to do is participate in brushless with the speedos on the ROAR approved ESC list for Sportsman classes. 17.5 brushless in a 1/12 scale is supposed to be with one of those speedos. That is the national formula. Too bad the race directors at these regional and larger races don't support that.

Yes, I have heard all the comments to that.
1) We don't have time nor people to do tech
2) It is too slow
3) I already spent all this money on the turbo stuff
4) I am going to a big race and that is what they run
5) My buddy runs turbo so I want to race with him (3 laps down)
6) My sponsor says we have to run this way

Ken, you are a good guy and I am not busting on you personally. Just that you made the comment openning the door, so I am venting. I remember last year at this time very vividly. I lobbied and politiced till I was blue in the face and nobody listened. I feel very strongly that this has held back what we are currently doing in onroad. We have started to make a come-back, but the scars are still there.

I support the idea of having a 13.5 class for 1/12 each Sunday. Do it with open speedo so that the capable drivers can compete in a format that matches the intensions of ROAR in an Expert Stock class. But, if you want to run the blinky speedo with 13.5 motors, that can be done. 

Then I hope that the drivers that don't feel comfortable with the Expert class can race in 17.5 Sportsman (stock) 1/12 with no boost speedos, running the speeds more in line with their ability. I predict that will make for better racing in 17.5 since they would be racing at their capable speeds and the technology explosion will not impact their efforts or their pocket books. You look at the touring cars in this area and you can see that is the reason we have a Bomber class and the Mini Coopers have a big following. 17.5 Sportsman 1/12 should be the "Mini Cooper" of onroad pan cars. 

"Cherry Picking" should be monitored and enthusiastically frowned upon. I just roll my eyes when I see the racing line-ups in some of the TC classes. There, I said it. Now everyone can jump in and tear it up. And just before I am put on the cross, remember that I am preaching for your own good.


----------



## Miller Time

Well....since you step through the door I opened  LOL 

I think Blinky mode has a place and TC has gotten extremely fast, on the other hand 1/12 was slowed with the lower voltage and While the top speed is back the punch is still lacking in all but the best set-up cars which maintain cornerspeed.

The problem I see with Blinky is in order to go fast it is back to cranking can timing and gearing which are applied across the whole power band, result lots of 'I wanna be fast' guys overheating motors before they learn set-up and drive line.

I think ESC programming is great, *FOR ME* IT REPLACES THE HOBBY ASPECT OF BRUSH TUNING. 

Bottom line ROAR failed to take future tech in to account in the rules and the cat is out of the bag and ain't going back with out a fight. Personally slowing guys down should be done with motor and allow the programming since I think it increases the life span of motors.

As for Cherry Picking, I still think we need a National Ranking system.

My $0.02 on a friendly discussion.


----------



## Railroader

I'm popping popcorn for this one.


----------



## Scott04C5

Hey Tom, do you still have any rent-a-racer mini coopers? I've got my semi-annual itch to race on road.


----------



## sriddle

dragrace said:


> I think there will be TC Mod and 1/12 Mod. I'm sure a number of national drivers will be here. Nationally at these types of races TC Mod and 1/12 Mod has 20-30 racers.
> 
> Rumor has it I may be running TC soon.
> 
> Steve Dunn


What about WGT


----------



## JonnySocko

Uh oh, Dunn in a sedan? Hey taxi!


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> Hey Tom, do you still have any rent-a-racer mini coopers? I've got my semi-annual itch to race on road.


Yes I do!!! Come race with us!


----------



## Scott04C5

I may just have to do that. When will you be there next?


----------



## rockin_bob13

Miller Time said:


> Well....since you step through the door I opened  LOL
> 
> I think Blinky mode has a place and TC has gotten extremely fast, on the other hand 1/12 was slowed with the lower voltage and While the top speed is back the punch is still lacking in all but the best set-up cars which maintain cornerspeed.
> 
> The problem I see with Blinky is in order to go fast it is back to cranking can timing and gearing which are applied across the whole power band, result lots of 'I wanna be fast' guys overheating motors before they learn set-up and drive line.
> 
> I think ESC programming is great, *FOR ME* IT REPLACES THE HOBBY ASPECT OF BRUSH TUNING.
> 
> Bottom line ROAR failed to take future tech in to account in the rules and the cat is out of the bag and ain't going back with out a fight. Personally slowing guys down should be done with motor and allow the programming since I think it increases the life span of motors.
> 
> As for Cherry Picking, I still think we need a National Ranking system.
> 
> My $0.02 on a friendly discussion.


From David L. on Bob's computer.
Interesting post, Ken. I agree with some of it. There is truth in the rest of it, even though I don't like it. Too bad the ROAR lady killed the ranking system. I had guys from Region 2 setup to do it.

About the 1/12 scale, we are running 17.5T with boost at a faster speed and more laps than 1/12 modified was running in 2002. We put the radar on Cyrul at 36 mph with his mod. He ran around 41 laps in 8 minutes. I am very confident we are around 39 to 40 mph on the straight and easily at 44 laps on comparable sized tracks. So this isn't the class for the new guy any more. The cost is in line however.


----------



## Miller Time

rockin_bob13 said:


> From David L. on Bob's computer.
> Interesting post, Ken. I agree with some of it. There is truth in the rest of it, even though I don't like it. *Too bad the ROAR lady killed the ranking system. I had guys from Region 2 setup to do it.*
> About the 1/12 scale, we are running 17.5T with boost at a faster speed and more laps than 1/12 modified was running in 2002. We put the radar on Cyrul at 36 mph with his mod. He ran around 41 laps in 8 minutes. I am very confident we are around 39 to 40 mph on the straight and easily at 44 laps on comparable sized tracks. So this isn't the class for the new guy any more. The cost is in line however.


I agree, boosted 17.5 is too fast for new guys, be curious to try boosted 21.5 1/12th???
Boosted 21.5 new guy
Boosted 13.5 'Old guys' 
Full Mod
This is just 1/12th, I think the key is a different approach for each genre 

There is something in the works in line with a ranking system, a test if you will, talk to you about it in person, be curious in your input.


----------



## Railroader

DELETED: don't want to confuse anyone.


----------



## Railroader

Scott04C5 said:


> I may just have to do that. When will you be there next?


Hmmm... we have a Superbowl party at our house this Sunday, but probably 99.9% sure next Sunday.


----------



## outlander5

Miller Time said:


> I agree, boosted 17.5 is too fast for new guys, be curious to try boosted 21.5 1/12th???
> Boosted 21.5 new guy
> Boosted 13.5 'Old guys'
> Full Mod
> This is just 1/12th, I think the key is a different approach for each genre
> 
> There is something in the works in line with a ranking system, a test if you will, talk to you about it in person, be curious in your input.



is there any merit to running a 13.5 sensorless brusless motor with a tekin rs in 12th scale


----------



## Miller Time

outlander5 said:


> is there any merit to running a 13.5 sensorless brusless motor with a tekin rs in 12th scale


Doubt it, Sensorless on carpet from what I've heard suffers from cogging. 
If your goal is to slow em down....as I stated before with out the programming (which requires sensor for most effectiveness) You gain a lot of heat to go fast


----------



## outlander5

Miller Time said:


> Doubt it, Sensorless on carpet from what I've heard suffers from cogging.
> If your goal is to slow em down....as I stated before with out the programming (which requires sensor for most effectiveness) You gain a lot of heat to go fast


well i was thinking of that setup as it's the only type of brushless motor that fits my trc pro 12.


----------



## smokefan

Looks like we will be there Sunday. Kyle for vta and possibly my daughter for mini cooper and me for 17.5


----------



## cwoods34

One thing I liked about open software is you can have high speed AND brakes. Running a FDR of 4.1 in TC doesn't give you the best of brakes unless you like a really hot motor :hat:


----------



## charlie2755

Brakes are over-rated!


----------



## jtsbell

Brakes-----what Brakes!!!


----------



## Railroader

Who needs brakes?!?


----------



## sriddle

*Breaks*

I know alot about breaks......not brakes:woohoo:


----------



## PDK RACING

Why not enjoy what we have with current equipment. Just keep in mind if you make the slow guys slower and the fast guys faster the in between guys will walk.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Why not enjoy what we have with current equipment. Just keep in mind if you make the slow guys slower and the fast guys faster the in between guys will walk.


If you got the idea I want a certain rule, that was far from my intent. I do not plan to run 1/12th for quite a while and don't think anyone should take my opinion with any weight at all regarding the class.

I deleted my post to eliminate any possible confusion.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Why not enjoy what we have with current equipment. Just keep in mind if you make the slow guys slower and the fast guys faster the in between guys will walk.


 
Have faith, Brandon. Nothing is going to change except there will be a fast class along with the current 17.5 1/12 scale car. We are just blabbing on the past and how we got to where we are now. I don't think this is going to split up 1/12 scale. I think it will offer an additional alternative with several drivers supporting both. TC did it so why not us.

There has now been some full modified 1/12 scale on a Sunday or two. Those drivers actually did better that day than I expected. Big kudos to them. I will jump into that with a 10.5 motor when I get a chance. But I started talking here about 13.5 because I thought there might be more that could race in 13.5 than open modified.


----------



## Miller Time

Up to 94 entries. With at least 3 drivers from different areas saying they should be bringing 3-5 friends who are not in the head count yet :thumbsup:

Drivers from as far East as Philadelphia, South-Muffesboro, Tenn., West- Kansas City, and as far North as Quebec.

I can't wait, we have some awesome prizes for the lower mains and might even get a few door prizes.

Great food, great Big Rug, great people, it's just going to be a great weekend.


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader you have pm


----------



## fselzer

ATTENTION EVERYONE

Kevin is at the track and he said that the parking lots are just covered in about 3 in. of ice. He said that you can barely walk on it. 

Therefore, we will not be open tonight.

We will resume our normal schedule tomorrow. Gates open at 10 with racing at 1:00.

Sorry for the inconvenience guys.


----------



## PDK RACING

From Disney production. 1/12 on ice. Coming to a big rug near you.


----------



## Railroader

New class, coming to R/Car soon!!!






[Anyone surprised I posted a Tamiya video?]


----------



## Kevin Cole

* - Sunday - Sunday - Sunday -*

*Super Bowl Sunday at R/CAR*

_Doors Open at 10am
Racing at 1pm_

*2 Heats and The Mains...we'll get done in time to go watch the big game.
$10 first entry
$5 additional 
Bombers & Mini-Coopers run Free!*


----------



## BadSign

Does the shop carry personal transponders? I think I'm gonna need one in the near future...


----------



## wlpjr2

BadSign said:


> Does the shop carry personal transponders? I think I'm gonna need one in the near future...


Yes sir! They are $78 tax included!


----------



## BadSign

I'll be dropping by sometime tomorrow for one, thanks!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Listen up guys...

Angie has been having contractions on & off all night and they have gotten worse this morning.We're headed to the hospital right now.

Floyd will keep you guys updated about racing tomorrow.

Wish us luck & say a prayer.*


----------



## Miller Time

Is it ok to PRAY for racing tomorrow


----------



## trerc

I won't be making it tomorrow with the weather being the way it is, I will have to work, see everyone soon


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> *Listen up guys...
> 
> Angie has been having contractions on & off all night and they have gotten worse this morning.We're headed to the hospital right now.
> 
> Floyd will keep you guys updated about racing tomorrow.
> 
> Wish us luck & say a prayer.*


Prayer said Bra! I wouldn't be surprised if the little guy comes into the world with a radio in one hand and a car in the other, lol. Call if you need anything.

Ken & Rhonda


----------



## BadSign

Glad to hear God is blessing you and your family, Kevin!


----------



## Railroader

Praying for guys! Looking forward to seeing the little one soon!


----------



## charlie2755

I vote that tomorrow's race be excluded from the point series. ...many travel, the roads suck, they're only doing 2 heats and mains, and its Super Bowl Sunday! 

Anyone second the motion????????


----------



## smokefan

I will second that due to the roads being horrible here.


----------



## Railroader

I live two miles away, and I still agree with you two.


----------



## Miller Time

i'm still planning on making the trip as are a couple others in Ft Wayne, Steve and I can run the show if need be, just need some one to open the doors


----------



## jtsbell

:wave:I agree with shutting down tomorrow as the travel from Lafayette to Indy could get ugly.Don't get me wrong I would love to race.Hay Kevin let me know if the little guy comes out wearing a CAPTNJACK RCAR tee shirt. HA HA!


----------



## Miller Time

Excluded from points Yes, shut down completly...no


----------



## fselzer

Hey guys,

We are *NOT* going to be open tomorrow. Kevin is still with Angie in the hospital.

We should be able to resume our normal schedule on Wed. Besides the weather is going to be lousy, and we were going to run an abbreviated program because of the Super Bowl anyway.

see you on Wednesday.


----------



## Lugnutz

MillerTime, PM


----------



## smokefan

Floyd keep us updated on the baby front if you could please.


----------



## Lugnutz

jtsbell said:


> :wave:I agree with shutting down tomorrow as the travel from Lafayette to Indy could get ugly.Don't get me wrong I would love to race.Hay Kevin let me know if the little guy comes out wearing a CAPTNJACK RCAR tee shirt. HA HA!


CAPTNJACK diaper:lol:


----------



## Lugnutz

Wishing you the best Kevin and Angie.


----------



## dragrace

Very frustrated...........

Steve dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> Very frustrated...........
> 
> Steve dunn


+1 
I called in a favor just to get some equipment to test tomorrow.........
wish it would of been posted earlier



OH WELL still 1 week of practice till the Grandslam.......unless Kevin goes into labor next


----------



## ThrottleKing

dragrace said:


> Very frustrated...........
> 
> Steve dunn


+1....
And little Austin too
Was hoping to race since Wed was cancelled. Doesn't everyone have a Chevy 4x4?
Cheap over manufacturing and saturating the market full of the tree huggin, flower sniffing, gas sippin, sissy horn honkin, fwd foreign cars are to blame for the roads being seen as bad because they can't get up and down them like a good ol American made Chevrolet. Fort Wayne is the birthplace of mine to be exact.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller, I can't say for sure but I might not be able to run the Grand Slam race so if you got me on the list it may be tentative.


----------



## Miller Time

Jeremiah, do you need a doctors note  ...... cause I know this dude.........

For what it's worth my FWD 'foreign' name American plant made car, does just fine in this weather.


----------



## cwoods34

As does my FWD/foreign/gas sippin' car :hat:

The reason the roads seem bad is because PEOPLE CAN'T DRIVE. 

Case in point.......

There was a 4WD Jeep Wrangler STUCK on the side of the road this week..... in town..... after the roads were plowed. I kid you not. No, it was not a blind Asian woman driving either!


----------



## Railroader

I have a underpowered 8 year old USA-built overweight "mini"-van and I drive better in this weather than most 4WD SUVS (you keep quiet half-pint!*). Though needless to say, there is now 3" of ice under 4" of snow covering the drives and parking lots of the Marion Co. Fairgrounds. It has shut down the schools for four days and now even church service closings are on the TV scroll for tomorrow. AND THESE LOCALS HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO DRIVE IN THIS STUFF!!! DANGER, DANGER, DANGER!!!

*I got stuck last winter in my driveway with my 15-passenger behemoth van and he towed me out with his jeep. That man is better than he let's on.


----------



## smokefan

So anybody heard anything yet? Does R/Car have a new racer yet?


----------



## smokefan

Railroader you have a pm


----------



## BadSign

You're right about the average person needing lessons. I learned to drive in the snow and ice with a 2wd toyota mini-truck. That thing would fishtail if I was drinking a cold can of coke while driving. I have 4WD now, and I laugh most at the other 4x4's stuck in the ice. Back at Christmas I watched a guy in a Hummer try unsuccesfully to pull his buddy's car out of a ditch. What a waste.


----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> You're right about the average person needing lessons. I learned to drive in the snow and ice with a 2wd toyota mini-truck. That thing would fishtail if I was drinking a cold can of coke while driving. I have 4WD now, and I laugh most at the other 4x4's stuck in the ice. Back at Christmas I watched a guy in a Hummer try unsuccesfully to pull his buddy's car out of a ditch. What a waste.


I learned how to drive in snow and ice in a 5.0 Mustang :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

While we are all just hanging out on a Sunday, I thought you guys would enjoy these photos. Kyle and I went to the World of Wheels last year at the fairgounds. Of course, the guys running the R/C cars caught our attention. I got a rare glimpse of the INSIDE of one of those high-performance R/C cars! You will be very impressed by the technology and care that goes into keeping these cars in top condition.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey I do like some foreign cars but they are all European and come in a V12 flavor.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> Jeremiah, do you need a doctors note  ...... cause I know this dude.........
> 
> For what it's worth my FWD 'foreign' name American plant made car, does just fine in this weather.


My boy has basket ball on Saturday and my wife will probably want to do something on Friday or Saturday night that doesn't have to do with R/C.
I am not whooped but as long as I make a few sacrifices to keep here happy I usually get to do what I want and the big thing is I will get to keep all my things and not just half if you know what I mean. In the summer I usually take off Saturday on my quad and see her Sunday evening so in the non quad racing months I try to spend time with her but the last couple years my age and getting the married 50 pounds(I actually gained 74 since getting married) has taken a toll on me and two days of healing is now taking a week or until I start the next race sometimes. I'm 34 and the competition in "A" class cross country seems to stay around 18-24, I can't figure it out. LOL!


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> My boy has basket ball on Saturday and my wife will probably want to do something on Friday or Saturday night that doesn't have to do with R/C.
> I am not whooped but as long as I make a few sacrifices to keep here happy I usually get to do what I want and the big thing is I will get to keep all my things and not just half if you know what I mean. In the summer I usually take off Saturday on my quad and see her Sunday evening so in the non quad racing months I try to spend time with her but the last couple years my age and getting the married 50 pounds(I actually gained 74 since getting married) has taken a toll on me and two days of healing is now taking a week or until I start the next race sometimes. I'm 34 and the competition in "A" class cross country seems to stay around 18-24, I can't figure it out. LOL!


Understood, 
For what it's worth, Friday practice is such that if you wanted to say run late arrival only you could get by with 8pm till 10pm. or a lot of guys skip Friday altogether. Open practice SAturday morning then 3 Q's depending on when his game is you could skip 1 or 2 q's. Sunday more open practice then 1 more Q then mains. Don't even need to pack you pits up as nearly every one will leave stuff sit over the 3 days.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Can anyone provide me the rules that R/CAR is running for Mini Cooper. I think an M-06 in my future. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Can anyone provide me the rules that R/CAR is running for Mini Cooper. I think an M-06 in my future. Thanks.:thumbsup:


Pretty much TCS rules but any brand body.


----------



## dragrace

I just heard "oval" ran last night.

I better take my temperature because I am about to boil over.

My comments are not directed towards kevin as I think he should take all the time he needs. 

Where are the other owners!!!!!!!

Steve Dunn


----------



## fselzer

Kevin's wife Angie is still having blood pressure issues and other complications of pregnancy. 

The doctor said that if things don't improve then they will induce labor tomorrow.

I'll keep everyone informed of the situation.


----------



## Railroader

Thanks for the update, still praying for a safe delivery.


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the update. Will say a good word for Kevin and Angie


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Lori and I will come up tomorrow and see both of you....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Miller Time said:


> Pretty much TCS rules but any brand body.


Dialed! Thanks Ken. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

No baby yet...

High blood pressure and extreme leg swelling has been an issue all weekend.They sent her home late Saturday night/Sunday morning when the contractions slowed and they got her blood pressure lower.

Today the swelling has returned along with the high blood pressure...which they said if it continued they would induce the first of the week.The contractions have kicked into high gear in the past hour or two...so here we go again.

It's just a matter of time now...thanks to all the well wishers.

My online time is limited during all this...I'm keeping the family first, as it should be.
This is the first time I've been online since Saturday morning...and its been kinda refreshing.



dragrace said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Lori and I will come up tomorrow and see both of you....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Thanks for offering to come out, but no need for visitors just yet...she is fighting the blood pressure issue and people in & out will only make it worse. We have a busy day with the doctors tomorrow anyway.


----------



## BadSign

I can't remember any point in time in my life that I felt more useless and frightened than the end of my wife's pregnancy. Hang in there Kevin, we're praying for ya!


----------



## Miller Time

All right here is an updated entry list, got some top names and a lot of folks traveling a long ways :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Dragrace u have pm


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> No baby yet...
> 
> High blood pressure and extreme leg swelling has been an issue all weekend.They sent her home late Saturday night/Sunday morning when the contractions slowed and they got her blood pressure lower.
> 
> Today the swelling has returned along with the high blood pressure...which they said if it continued they would induce the first of the week.The contractions have kicked into high gear in the past hour or two...so here we go again.
> 
> It's just a matter of time now...thanks to all the well wishers.
> 
> My online time is limited during all this...I'm keeping the family first, as it should be.
> This is the first time I've been online since Saturday morning...and its been kinda refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for offering to come out, but no need for visitors just yet...she is fighting the blood pressure issue and people in & out will only make it worse. We have a busy day with the doctors tomorrow anyway.


Team Holy Rollers are praying for you guys. I have been down this road when my daughter was born, so if you need anything bro, you know where to find me.:thumbsup:


----------



## wlpjr2

*Keeping the Cole's in our thoughts and Prayers!*

Any Update?


----------



## Miller Time

Floyd, You have PM


----------



## fselzer

Hey guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that I have accepted another job with Honda Aircraft Company and I will be moving to Greensboro North Carolina in two weeks.

Just a special thanks to everyone who has supported RCAR and its mission and helped to make RCAR one of the best RC racing facilities in the nation. 

Please help to make this transition as seamless as possible. I know that this week especially will be tough as Kevin tries to be with Angie and their new baby boy, Zane. Kevin will still be "Da Man" and Angie will be taking over the duties in the Cafe'. She has alot of good ideas so I know that she will do fine.

I will be at the track periodically for the next two weeks. I have so many loose ends to tie up before I leave.

I will miss all of you

Floyd


----------



## dragrace

Congratulations Kevin and Angie.

I will have a new serpent 1/12 built for Zane this afternoon......hahahahaha

Floyd, Good luck in North Carolina

Steve Dunn


----------



## JonnySocko

Congrats to Kevin and Angie! Enjoy your new little one!

Congrats to Floyd too! Good luck with the new position and thanks for your help in getting the track up and running.

Rick Vessell


----------



## jetmechG550

Good luck Floyd, I have a friend down there


----------



## jetmechG550

Oh and congrats to Kevin and Angie and big sis Pressly


----------



## fselzer

Tomorrow night is going to be a little tough. If you guys want to race that's fine. Does anyone know how to run the software? If not, it may end up being just a practice night.
Matt is unsure whether he will be able to be there and I need to get my van operational again.

I will keep you posted on Matt's status. He and Jeff Grahn are going to be running the oval program tonight.


----------



## jetmechG550

I can run the software but I'm not 100% sure I can make it. I've been battling a cold for the last two days.


----------



## davidl

Haven't done it in several years, but I have experience with that software. And I will be there.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

dragrace said:


> Congratulations Kevin and Angie.
> 
> I will have a new serpent 1/12 built for Zane this afternoon......hahahahaha
> 
> Floyd, Good luck in North Carolina
> 
> Steve Dunn


So I take it that Mom and Baby are doing great?


----------



## smokefan

Congratulations Kevin and Angie on the new racer!!!!! Congratulations Floyd on your new job!!! Thank you for everything you have done to help get R/Car up and going!!

See everyone Sunday!!!


----------



## wlpjr2

*R/Car will BE OPEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

_I will be here at 3pm!_


----------



## ThrottleKing

IF you guys need any help let me know before noon and I may be able to get over there early. 
Cell: 317-695-7938

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## fselzer

Just an update. 
Matt will be there but not until 6:00. I am going to try to make it out there by 4:00 to set up the layout, but no promises.

There will be racing but just be patient as we work thru Kevin's absence and my broken down vehicles.


----------



## fselzer

CORRECTION:

Baby Zane is not yet born. Angie is having an emergency C-section. Keep them in your prayers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for posting that update Floyd.

Sorry for my absence at the track and here on Hobby Talk guys. I've been coming home a couple times each day to let our dogs out and while they are outside I usually peek in on the threads. I have not been posting because I've been limiting my time on the computer and at home..

It has been a horrific week for Angie at the hospital, but it looks like we will have the baby in our arms this evening.

If she is released on Friday, I will be there for Saturday racing.

Please throw a prayer out there for Angie & Zane...the ciserion procedure is a major surgery.


----------



## PDK RACING

You guys hang in their. Both of my kids where born emergency c-section. You are in my thoughts....I will see ya all next Wednesday...kids are sick...


----------



## Railroader

Still praying for you guys! If you need anything let me know.


----------



## fselzer

Congratulations!!!!![/size]

Angie Is Out Of Surgery And She And Zane Are Doing Fine. He Weighed 9lbs. 11oz. !!! Candy Cigars For Everyone!

As The Song Says "god Is Good All The Time"

Another Happy Note: Kevin Will Return On Saturday!!!


----------



## fselzer

I went to the track on my lunch hour and set up the layout. It's my first time with click track - so be merciful. If you don't like it, feel free to change it to your liking though. 

Matt will be there around 6:00. He knows the program, but if someone wants to play Tom Carnegie I know that Matt wouldn't care.

Have fun guys!


----------



## charlie2755

Congratulations to the Cole family! We are right behind you. Nacole is being induced tonight at 5:00. Maybe our boys will share a birthday.


----------



## fselzer

Just a heads-up. Please be very careful if you are going to the track tonight. The road that goes up to the 4H building (entrance to the fairgrounds) is crazy slick. I almost put my wifes PT Cruiser into a phone pole. and I wasa only going about 10 mph.


----------



## Railroader

Congratulations!!!

I'll bet Presley is excited to be a big sister finally.

Free baby portraits anytime you guys want. Just let me know.

NOT Zane, but an example of my work:










http://photos.mybuddypete.com/Thomasjohnsonphotocom


----------



## THE READER

is the track closed to practice thursday and the points race friday?


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Does anyone know if Mr. pennington has received in the mini cooper m-06?


----------



## dragrace

So what time should we be at the track, 4:00, 6:00

Steve Dunn


----------



## wlpjr2

The track is open, come on down.


----------



## wlpjr2

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Does anyone know if Mr. pennington has received in the mini cooper m-06?


They should be in Friday, they had to come from the west warehouse.


----------



## wlpjr2

Congrats Angie and Kevin!


----------



## Lugnutz

Congratulations Kevin, Angie and Presley on the newest member of the Cole Family. At 9 lbs. 11oz. I think you have a football player not a rc racer. ESPN is reporting that scouts from the NFL are on the way to the hospital. :hat::hat: Happy Birthday Zane.:hat::hat:


----------



## Lugnutz

charlie2755 said:


> Congratulations to the Cole family! We are right behind you. Nacole is being induced tonight at 5:00. Maybe our boys will share a birthday.


Keep us updated Charlie.


----------



## PDK RACING

9.7 pounds dam that is a baby.


----------



## BadSign

Congratulations Kevin and good luck, Charlie

Hmmm, my wife's been nauseous for the past 3-4 days...:freak:


----------



## mQuillin

On-road Practice tomorrow night is still on. Also on-road racing on Friday is still a go! See you all there.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Hmmm, my wife's been nauseous for the past 3-4 days...:freak:


I tell ya, that stuff is contagious! Our church had about 15 ladies come down with it last year.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey guys...thanks again for all the prayers & kind words.

I finally get to sleep in my bed again...here I am complaining when Angie is the one who has had it rough all week. Sleeping on a hospital couch is minor compared to what I watched the surgeons do to Angie today.

Zane is doing well...although he was born with low blood sugar. They said it's no big deal.
Angie is real sore and cannot move much, but happy this week long deal is over with.

As long as Angie is released Friday...I'll be there for Sat/Sun racing.

Thanks again guys...now it's off to bed, I have to be back at the hospital at 7am.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good Luck Noodles & Charles!


----------



## darnold

Hi everyone, just wanted to know if I could still sign up for the last Mid-West Grand Slam race next weekend (I think it's called the "Big Rug")? I will only be running 12th mod; I also have a buddy, Alex C. coming to race the same class. Thanks- Dave A.


----------



## Miller Time

darnold said:


> Hi everyone, just wanted to know if I could still sign up for the last Mid-West Grand Slam race next weekend (I think it's called the "Big Rug")? I will only be running 12th mod; I also have a buddy, Alex C. coming to race the same class. Thanks- Dave A.


Dave your good, Alex told me you two were coming :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone running 1/12 tomorrow.


----------



## davidl

Racing last night was pretty good and a lot of fun. Thanks to Jeramiah (sp) for working on the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on being there to run 1/12. I should also have my sons Bomber on hand too. In the future is there a possibility to run 13.5 or 10.5 in 1/12 vs. 17.5. 

If at all possible if anyone has time Thursday or Friday the track needs some sweeping, there is alot of tire chunks and small plastic bits all over the track that could get into the gear mesh that could lock up and smoke a motor or esc.

Thanks Dave, It wasn't pretty but it gave us a nice challenge and a longer lap time but that might have also been from the lower traction available and the debris on the track as well. Fun and relaxed was the tempo of the night, I wish we had a few more of those. Makes me really want to come back for more.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## wlpjr2

Anyone coming to practice tonight?


----------



## Railroader

I'm confused (surprised?)? Are we racing this Friday? 

I understand Kevin can't make it (and I FULLY understand), is someone else going to run the show?

If so, see you all tomorrow!


----------



## fselzer

ThrottleKing said:


> I plan on being there to run 1/12. I should also have my sons Bomber on hand too. In the future is there a possibility to run 13.5 or 10.5 in 1/12 vs. 17.5.
> 
> If at all possible if anyone has time Thursday or Friday the track needs some sweeping, there is alot of tire chunks and small plastic bits all over the track that could get into the gear mesh that could lock up and smoke a motor or esc.
> 
> Thanks Dave, It wasn't pretty but it gave us a nice challenge and a longer lap time but that might have also been from the lower traction available and the debris on the track as well. Fun and relaxed was the tempo of the night, I wish we had a few more of those. Makes me really want to come back for more.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Thank you, Jeremiah for working on the track and helping out. I know it was a little rough.


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> I plan on being there to run 1/12. I should also have my sons Bomber on hand too. In the future is there a possibility to run 13.5 or 10.5 in 1/12 vs. 17.5. .....


I think this is a possibility even it if it is handled an open class....but it needs to be done carefully as the 1/12th class is still small but growing and I would hate to see the 17/5 completely die off......that said I might be willing to slap a 13.5 in for a heat or 2 Sunday.


----------



## THE READER

wlpjr2 said:


> Anyone coming to practice tonight?


im planing on being there around 400 or so if your still going to be there tonight for practice. and planing on being there tomorrow for the race. ---VTA--COOPERS--BOMBERS


----------



## wlpjr2

THE READER said:


> im planing on being there around 400 or so if your still going to be there tonight for practice. and planing on being there tomorrow for the race.


I will see you at 4 Bob!

Matt's going to run the races tommorrow, he's getting pretty good at it.


----------



## charlie2755

Hey guys. My son is here! Ian Douglas Arterburn was born at 1208pm. He was 9lbs 9oz and 22" long. He and Mom are doing great!:thumbsup:


----------



## fselzer

charlie2755 said:


> Hey guys. My son is here! Ian Douglas Arterburn was born at 1208pm. He was 9lbs 9oz and 22" long. He and Mom are doing great!:thumbsup:


CONGRATULATION!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## fselzer

Railroader said:


> I'm confused (surprised?)? Are we racing this Friday?
> 
> I understand Kevin can't make it (and I FULLY understand), is someone else going to run the show?
> 
> If so, see you all tomorrow!
> 
> Yes, we are racing tomorrow. Doors open at 4:00 with racing at 7:00:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Congrats to Charlie, Angie and Kevin on the new youngins. I fully expect by this time next year that Ian and Zane will be door to door in the novice class. Lol


----------



## jonesy112

Are we going to have any novices there this Sunday. I got Macs Cooper put together and he is very anxious to race it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

How is the parking at the track right now? Not too icy I hope.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Are we going to have any novices there this Sunday. I got Macs Cooper put together and he is very anxious to race it.


I'm not sure, but it looks like I'll be there with the boys Sunday.

I know earlier I said I'd be there tomorrow (Friday), but that's not looking too good right now, so we will probably be there Sunday instead.

See you then!


----------



## trerc

I'll be there Sunday, World Stock and Mini Cooper for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## sriddle

Miller Time said:


> I think this is a possibility even it if it is handled an open class....but it needs to be done carefully as the 1/12th class is still small but growing and I would hate to see the 17/5 completely die off......that said I might be willing to slap a 13.5 in for a heat or 2 Sunday.


Jeremiah I agree with MM....better known as Mustache Miller we should keep the 12th scale 17.5 class together as it is still growing. However, open mod is available anytime.


----------



## Brian McGreevy

How do entries look for the Grand Slam race? I wasn't sure I'd be able to race till recently but I am going to send my entry into Kevin today. Stock Touring Rubber and VTA :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

I will be there Sunday for World stock and Kyle for vta and my daughter for novice cooper!!
Congrats Charlie and your wife on the birth of your son.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> Are we going to have any novices there this Sunday. I got Macs Cooper put together and he is very anxious to race it.


I will have Austin there with his Bomber to run novice.


----------



## ThrottleKing

sriddle said:


> Jeremiah I agree with MM....better known as Mustache Miller we should keep the 12th scale 17.5 class together as it is still growing. However, open mod is available anytime.


Well I have thought about it after my previous post and I would rather see the WGT class take off instead of another 1/12. I still do want just a little more rip but not quite full blown mod as I still like to be comfortable with the car. I ran my mod car a few weeks back and it handled well but I was really busy with it and I don't want something so fast it wouldn't be as fun. If you know what I mean.

WGT on the other hand is by far my favorite. The car is just as fast if not a little faster than the 1/12 but it is way smoother to drive and I can relax with it and have a good time.


----------



## Miller Time

Brian McGreevy said:


> How do entries look for the Grand Slam race? I wasn't sure I'd be able to race till recently but I am going to send my entry into Kevin today. Stock Touring Rubber and VTA :thumbsup:


I'll get you in the list Brian. I'll get an updated list up soon (lsat one was updated a couple days ago) around 105 entries at this point.


----------



## Railroader

Looks like we're in for Sunday.

I'll run World Stock if I can find some time to work on it (otherwise VTA), Mini Cooper, and bring along the Novice Mini Cooper Crew (boys this time).


----------



## Monti007

What's the popular 1/12 class on Sundays? Is it open or spec speedo? How 1/12 cars have been showing up?

Monti


----------



## JonnySocko

Monti007 said:


> What's the popular 1/12 class on Sundays? Is it open or spec speedo? How 1/12 cars have been showing up?
> 
> Monti


For you, open mod!


----------



## TazFND7

Monti007 said:


> What's the popular 1/12 class on Sundays? Is it open or spec speedo? How 1/12 cars have been showing up?
> 
> Monti


Monti, 1/12th is 17.5 open esc. We generally have two heats of cars. Three of us ran mod last week. Ken Miller, Steve Dunn, and myself. With the Grand Slam being here next weekend, this sunday should be good.

Cya......Chuck


----------



## Monti007

JonnySocko said:


> For you, open mod!


I would love to run open mod! 

Chuck,

Thanks for the info. I am 50/50 on if I will make it this weekend but I will try to make it some time. I am getting the itch to turn right! LOL

Monti


----------



## Kevin Cole

We just made it home from the hospital and all is as well as it can be.

Angie is still barely able to move at times from the surgery...but the meds help a little bit.

I will be at the track to run the program both Saturday & Sunday.

Looking forward to getting back in the groove/on schedule again.


----------



## jak43

What time does the track open on Sunday? Justin, Larry and I are thinking of coming down to race.

John


----------



## Miller Time

John
Door's open at 9am should have track up by about 10


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Looking forward to seeing everyone again, and meeting some new racers as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Kevin will the cafe be open Sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A freshly painted bomber body anxious to get back out to the track...


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin will the cafe be open Sunday?


Yes...Matt will be there, but it will be between 12-1.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> John
> Door's open at 9am should have track up by about 10


The schedule reads the doors open at 10am...I'm usually there by 9:30.


----------



## BadSign

I get to race tomorrow! VTA is a definite, maybe Cooper, or F1 if anyone's interested.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I get to race tomorrow! VTA is a definite, maybe Cooper, or F1 if anyone's interested.


Sweet! I'll be running VTA and mini coopers. I'll have the boys with me running their coopers too.

We won't make until about 1 pm.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Big Props to Brian Smith for the paint on the Ford Bomber...and every paint job he does for that matter.

Brian is with out a doubt the best rattle can painter I've seen. He's work is better than most guys that try to airbrush.

Great work Brian:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Well it will be me today, My daughter won't be making her debut today after all school project needs to be finished instead. Kyle is staying home sick.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> We just made it home from the hospital and all is as well as it can be.
> 
> Angie is still barely able to move at times from the surgery...but the meds help a little bit.


2 of 3 of my kids came C-section. Much longer recovery for Mom than the "traditional" method of getting young'uns on the planet believe me. You are right about it being surgery. I was there watching each time! I did have to sit down. "So, that's your liver huh?" passout.....

What a blessing for you both!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's my bomber body I just finished this week. Faskolor paint and lots of Xacto time on the flames. This is the Gangstar body from Parma. Turns out it is based on the "CADZILLA" custom owned by ZZ Top guitarist Billy Gibbons. I think Boyd Cottington designed it. Love the body and its attitude! 

I still have to find an El Cheapo brand ESC and get it mounted up.


----------



## Railroader

We'll be rolling in around 1pm. Go ahead and start without us if we are running late.

Please sign me up for VTA and Mini Coopers
Also, please sign up Alsah Mehn, Victor Killen, and Nate Gilles for Mini Coopers.

Thanks!


----------



## BadSign

I'd like to take a second to aplologize to the other drivers in the VTA A-Main for my outburst on the driver stand. I let my anger get the better of me and I am sorry.


----------



## cwoods34

And I'd like to take a moment and apologize to Mr. Vanderveen for I believe costing him TQ in Cooper....... Bloodsport Cobb has been rubbing off on me :freak:

Curse you Cincinnati fellows!


----------



## BadSign

No problem Cody, I just need you to acknowledge by taking TQ, I would have finished ahead of you in the main...:lol:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I'd like to take a second to aplologize to the other drivers in the VTA A-Main for my outburst on the driver stand. I let my anger get the better of me and I am sorry.


You are a good man Brian Vanderveen!


----------



## Railroader

I started the day with a bad headache, but thanks to RockinBob (for the ibuprofen) and R/Car and the racers, I had a blast today.

Mini Coopers were too much fun. I think we need to tone the fun down a little. NOT!!!

Good luck to the guys racing the big race next weekend, I'll stop in Saturday and Sunday and check how the R/Car regulars do against the big out-of-town racers.

Mr. Miller, let me know how many Coopers you want me to bring and when you want them.


----------



## Railroader

Jamie F., this is the TCS class I was talking about earlier tonight:
The basic spec class for novices - http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#spec
And then the next step up - http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gt2

Both use the Silver can motor and run GT-type bodies.


----------



## Railroader

Four posts in a row?

Oh yeah!


----------



## BadSign

Vaught.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom, I replied to you PM


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just thought I would let you guys know that Associated is selling TC5F kits on their site for $225. I was just about ready to pull the trigger on a TC6 but now I don't know.
I just got really bored today between rounds and I was hoping for some WGT cars to show up and run. Gets pretty dull between 1/12 heats. I guess i should be happy that I didn't have to work the car over between rounds and had so much downtime. It made for a very long day to me though, race for 8 min and sit for 90 min. Oh well I enjoyed the events and people as always and hope everyone enjoyed the day and got home safely as well.

See you guys on Wed. We are running Wed. this week, right?


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Vaught.


DUDE! Careful with that word, there might be kids reading this.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Tom, I replied to you PM


Thanks for the great advice, I think that is a good route to take.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Big thanks to Kevin Cole today for spending time with us running the races. We appreciate you taking care of the program.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> ....
> 
> Mr. Miller, let me know how many Coopers you want me to bring and when you want them.


How about 3 on Saturday afternoon/evening. We'll likely only need 1 or 2 but better safe than sorry. :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

Track open this Wednesday? I hope all is well with new baby.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> How about 3 on Saturday afternoon/evening. We'll likely only need 1 or 2 but better safe than sorry. :thumbsup:


Not a problem. It will be done!


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> Track open this Wednesday? I hope all is well with new baby.


Yes...the track will be open Wednesday.

I will be there around 3:30 ...Angie cannot drive for a few weeks so I'll need to pick up Presley(2:30) from school before I can hit I70 East for the track.

Baby is good and training for the 2030 NFL Combine.

Momma is having a rough go...she had to call one of her nurse friends to come over while I was at the track Sunday...I wish I could take all the pain for her.


----------



## trerc

Good time racing with everyone yesterday,It was nice to race with Mr. Vanderveen again  I'm glad to see some mini coopers running at R/car. That class is always a blast! Figures it would take off after I sold my well equipped mini for next to nothing... 

Again to Mr.Smith, I apologize for getting underneath you in that VTA heat and dumping you on your lid, it was purely accidental. The speed passion like the Novaks seem to have pretty weak brakes, or at least mine does...


----------



## smokefan

I also had a good time in the coopers. I will be back running world stock though so be for warned


----------



## Railroader

New body for a new chassis! Just a few more stickers and then attach the shinys.









*fancy post-processing makes it look better than it does in real life*


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I will be back running world stock though so be for warned


Same here, fair warning everyone!


----------



## BadSign

trerc said:


> Good time racing with everyone yesterday,It was nice to race with Mr. Vanderveen again  I'm glad to see some mini coopers running at R/car. That class is always a blast! Figures it would take off after I sold my well equipped mini for next to nothing...


Right back at you, sir.


----------



## trerc

That body looks awesome Tom! Can't wait to see it in person :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

BadSign said:


> I'd like to take a second to aplologize to the other drivers in the VTA A-Main for my outburst on the driver stand. I let my anger get the better of me and I am sorry.


I was not even aware of the moment, sounds like it dissolved itself quick enough.

I concur with TJ...Vanderveen is good people.


----------



## BadSign

Pm for you, Kevin


----------



## Railroader

All done. Again, post-processing has made it look a LOT better than it does in real life.










And yes, it will be raced.


----------



## charlie2755

Nice lookin lid Tom! Will DEFINATELY stand out against the competition!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> And yes, it will be raced.


NOOOOO Tom, its just too pretty to race:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

charlie2755 said:


> Nice lookin lid Tom! Will DEFINATELY stand out against the competition!:thumbsup:


Hey Charlie, hows the wife and youngin' doing?

You going to be able to make it out this weekend?


----------



## dragrace

Tom,

In your photo I see a "MAC" logo on your monitor. Would you mine putting a piece of tape over that in any future poto's...........hahhahah

Steve Dunn
[email protected]


----------



## jetmechG550

Come on Steve, everyone knows Windows runs best on a Mac


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> Come on Steve, everyone knows Windows runs best on a Mac


I was going to post the link where PCMagazine listed the PC of the year (and the best computer to run Windows on) as a MacBook Pro, but I thought... nah.

And besides, my wife tells me that "MAC" is a ladies makeup line and I was going to say something about that... but nah.

Instead I am going to go and play the best game in the whole world on a Macintosh, Photoshop.


----------



## cwoods34

Well Steve, tell us why Windows Vista was so terrible


----------



## trerc

Vista actually isn't too bad when you tweak it some


----------



## Miller Time

The best and most full proof operating system ever, zero issues........



MS-DOS


----------



## jetmechG550

I still use DOS, at least when the shit hits the fan I have too once I blow the dust off the book to remember how LOL


----------



## Railroader

Pshaw. 

BASIC. 

FTW


----------



## Railroader

It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here!

M-06 build happenin' now.

Oh yeah.

Thanks Bill.

PS: Trevor, it comes with a pair of S grips and a pair of M Grips. Both treaded.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> M-06 build happenin' now.
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks Bill.
> 
> PS: Trevor, it comes with a pair of S grips and a pair of M Grips. Both treaded.


Just got home with mine! Looks like I have another set of S-Grips and M-grips now.


----------



## Railroader

So far I have one screw missing from the kit, but I had a spare from previous kits. It's definitely different from other M-Chassis kits I've build (total of 9 so far 7xM-03 - 1xM-04 - 1xM-05).

Just getting ready to put the steering together. Taking a quick TV break with my wife.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here! It's here!
> 
> M-06 build happenin' now.
> 
> Oh yeah.
> 
> Thanks Bill.
> 
> PS: Trevor, it comes with a pair of S grips and a pair of M Grips. Both treaded.


I thought you meant the new phone books. Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## jammer

Geeeee thanks Jones and Cobb.....Now I gotta spend more money on this onroad crap...Bwahahahaha. Body for the 17.5 Greg Cobb sponsored Xray for this weekends big race.


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace u got pm and vista was poop.


----------



## AquaRacer

Again to Mr.Smith, I apologize for getting underneath you in that VTA heat and dumping you on your lid, it was purely accidental. The speed passion like the Novaks seem to have pretty weak brakes, or at least mine does...[/QUOTE]

TRERC, I think this is me that you are talking about, I am driving the #71 and got flipped on my lid.. No problem and thanks for the apologies. I have been out of RC car racing for almost 20 years. I used to race RC10's when they were the gold pan chassis on a clay oval track. VTA racing is a totally different game but I am enjoying it immensely. RCAR facility is top notch in my eyes and the all the people there are great!! Looking forward to some more racing soon!!


----------



## AquaRacer

I have a question for those that are racing with a TC5 chassis at RCAR in the VTA class, which Pinion and spur gear combo are you using?


----------



## dragrace

cwoods34 said:


> Well Steve, tell us why Windows Vista was so terrible


I won't air Microsoft's Dirty laundry in public but I will say they agree it was horrible.



Miller Time said:


> The best and most full proof operating system ever, zero issues........
> 
> 
> 
> MS-DOS


Believe it or not MS-Dos 6.2 is still availiable for download. We all laugh every few months when one of us has to download something from the site and we see it is still out there....

Anyway, Have you removed the logo from the monitor yet.......hahahaha

See everybody tonight...

Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

AquaRacer said:


> Again to Mr.Smith, I apologize for getting underneath you in that VTA heat and dumping you on your lid, it was purely accidental. The speed passion like the Novaks seem to have pretty weak brakes, or at least mine does...


TRERC, I think this is me that you are talking about, I am driving the #71 and got flipped on my lid.. No problem and thanks for the apologies. I have been out of RC car racing for almost 20 years. I used to race RC10's when they were the gold pan chassis on a clay oval track. VTA racing is a totally different game but I am enjoying it immensely. RCAR facility is top notch in my eyes and the all the people there are great!! Looking forward to some more racing soon!![/QUOTE]

No, my incident with Brian Smith was for position, I believe I just drove thru you, for that I'm sorry too :tongue:

As for setup help with your tc5 you can ask just about any one of us, we've pretty much all owned one at one time


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> TRERC, I think this is me that you are talking about, I am driving the #71 and got flipped on my lid.. No problem and thanks for the apologies. I have been out of RC car racing for almost 20 years. I used to race RC10's when they were the gold pan chassis on a clay oval track. VTA racing is a totally different game but I am enjoying it immensely. RCAR facility is top notch in my eyes and the all the people there are great!! Looking forward to some more racing soon!!


No, my incident with Brian Smith was for position, *I believe I just drove thru you, for that I'm sorry too :tongue:*As for setup help with your tc5 you can ask just about any one of us, we've pretty much all owned one at one time[/QUOTE]

Geez Bloodsport jr, your such a hack.:lol: I've never done anything like that.


----------



## Lugnutz

jammer said:


> Geeeee thanks Jones and Cobb.....Now I gotta spend more money on this onroad crap...Bwahahahaha. Body for the 17.5 Greg Cobb sponsored Xray for this weekends big race.


Make us proud Jammer.:thumbsup: Body looks great.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> No, my incident with Brian Smith was for position, *I believe I just drove thru you, for that I'm sorry too :tongue:*As for setup help with your tc5 you can ask just about any one of us, we've pretty much all owned one at one time


Geez Bloodsport jr, your such a hack.:lol: I've never done anything like that.[/QUOTE]

Its just because I'm a newb! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

2 days till the RC Community converges on the Racing Capital of the World :woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Anyway, Have you removed the logo from the monitor yet.......hahahaha


NOPE!!! That's like cutting the nose off of Heidi Klum.

Here's a picture of the M-06 build about half way done. I need to build the shocks and install the electronics.


----------



## jonesy112

Lol Tom. You don't have an iPad you can put in the picture too?


----------



## GHBECK

Kev, what time will doors open tonight buddy? (Wed)


----------



## ThrottleKing

They usually have the place open by 4:00pm

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> I have a question for those that are racing with a TC5 chassis at RCAR in the VTA class, which Pinion and spur gear combo are you using?


I was running a 100/52 on my TC5 with a ballistic 25.5 and havoc pro. (3.85 FDR)

I just switched to a GTB, so im not sure if that will change at all but that should at least get you close


----------



## AquaRacer

jonesy112 said:


> I was running a 100/52 on my TC5 with a ballistic 25.5 and havoc pro. (3.85 FDR)
> 
> I just switched to a GTB, so im not sure if that will change at all but that should at least get you close


Thank You Jonesy, I am running 96 on the Spur but I don't recall the pinion off the top of my head. I know that it gets me real close to 4.00 on the final gear ratio. I have the same motor and speed control. Learning as I go each weekend.
I am worried about motor temps.. I remember I had set my radio (DX3S) up with the temp telemetry and I was around 120 degrees F after the heat races. I just don't want to burn up the motor but looking for a bit more speed. Some guys were just going by me on the long straightaway. Any thoughts??


----------



## trerc

AquaRacer said:


> Thank You Jonesy, I am running 96 on the Spur but I don't recall the pinion off the top of my head. I know that it gets me real close to 4.00 on the final gear ratio. I have the same motor and speed control. Learning as I go each weekend.
> I am worried about motor temps.. I remember I had set my radio (DX3S) up with the temp telemetry and I was around 120 degrees F after the heat races. I just don't want to burn up the motor but looking for a bit more speed. Some guys were just going by me on the long straightaway. Any thoughts??


Shoot for around 3.8 FDR and check your temps, try to keep them under 150


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> Shoot for around 3.8 FDR and check your temps, try to keep them under 150


Under 150 is good on a weekly deal, ill let it get up to 170 or so at the bigger races. 

Integy makes a heat sink/fan combo thats about 15 bucks (bill might have them in stock) that will drop the temp about 15 or 20 degrees. 

Like trevor said, gear around a 3.8 and bump up the motor timing till your at you desired temp. With the heat sink/fan on it, you can get away with a little more timing, which will help speed at the end of the straights.


----------



## Kevin Cole

GHBECK said:


> Kev, what time will doors open tonight buddy? (Wed)


4pm my brother


----------



## AquaRacer

TRERC & Jonesy,

Thanks for the advice.. Will keep this in mind when I am racing again. I have ordered a heatsink fan combo to try to out. Will have by the following weekend.

Will drop by this weekend to watch the races.


----------



## jonesy112

Anyone bring out a VTA or 17.5 sedan to run tonight? Ill be there with both, hopefully will get to race one as a final tune up for this weekend.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Trevor did spin me (Brian Smith) in one corner during the 2nd round of qualifying, but it was a racing incident. I pulled over after that incident, but it was due to being frustrated at my own poor driving during that round. Unfortunately I decided to turn a few more laps and ended up spinning out Brian Vanderveen, who I owe an apology.

All was good in the 3rd round as I had my best qualifying of the day. In the main I had my own great race with Trevor for 3rd position (I ended up 4th). Unfortunately our good battle was over-shadowed by the great battle for the lead between Greg Cobb and John Kissel.

At the end of the day I left with a smile as I was able to enjoy some good VTA racing on the track!!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Lol Tom. You don't have an iPad you can put in the picture too?


Why yes, yes I do.


Done!


----------



## smokefan

the top 4 in vta had a heck of a race going on it was fun watching you guys.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Unfortunately I decided to turn a few more laps and ended up spinning out Brian Vanderveen, who I owe an apology.


I don't remember that, but I'm sure I've done it to you as well. Always happy to run with Mr. Smith.


----------



## Railroader

I feel like I need to apologize to someone. *hug*


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> I feel like I need to apologize to someone. *hug*


Yea Steve dunn after that mactacular photo u just posted! Lol


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Yea Steve dunn after that mactacular photo u just posted! Lol


Pshaw!!! As if!

I still have a couple more iPods, an AppleTV, and a MacBook I could add to that stack. I am as much an Apple fanboy as I am Tamiya.


----------



## jammer

This would get me in a mini in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## jammer

Didnt think rc racing would be good exercise?.....think again!!! Bwahahaha


----------



## smokefan

What time does the mains start Sunday for the Grand Slam race?


----------



## Miller Time

tentative schedule has mains starting around 12:30


----------



## dragrace

You "Mac" guys are killing me.......

Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

dragrace said:


> You "Mac" guys are killing me.......
> 
> Steve Dunn


An Apple a day will keep the geek squad away...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*VTA Javelin!*

You guys might have seen this already, but I hadn't. Very nice! Latest body out. Shipping in March their website says.

http://racepf.com/vintage-trans-am/j71-clear-body/


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> An Apple a day will keep the geek squad away...


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## trerc

It doesn't look like I'll be making the big show this weekend, I've got too much going on to race both days. Just wanted to post this on the thread to make sure nobody was gonna save me a pit space.


----------



## wlpjr2

Got in the new Camaro body from HPI, the cowl induction hood looks great!


----------



## racer357

how about the new javelin body from proline? It looks pretty wicked too.


----------



## Brian McGreevy

How is the grip on the track? I figure it'd be pretty good with people running on it a lot lately.


----------



## trerc

Brian McGreevy said:


> How is the grip on the track? I figure it'd be pretty good with people running on it a lot lately.


The track usually starts off medium grip but the grip does come up pretty quick. People have success with pretty much every type of compound available so bring the one of your choice.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just walked in the door from the track. Looks like we're just about ready for the big show.The facility and the lay-out looks great and this might be the largest race of R/CAR's short two year history.

As I was mopping the cafe...in walks Factory Team Associated driver Keven Hebert and his buddy Joe.

Very cool to have one of the top three Pro Mod guys in the world at the track...and even more cool that he was impressed with what we have here in Indy.

Indy has been a oval dominant rc racing community for years and it makes me feel good that I've had a part in bringing World Class On Road Racing to Indy.

This weekend is just the tip of the iceberg...and I could not have gotten this far without all the great racers that call the Big Rug there home.


----------



## jammer

If anyone has a spare TC5 front bumper foam and are willing to sell or even loan it out tomorrow at the track it would be a life saver!!! Been all over town to buy one except up to hobby town and I don't have time before heading to the track in the AM to get one. Please come see me by the concession area at the RedBull car and ask for Jamie if you can help out. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*The Track is Open for Day1 of the event...Friday Practice.*_


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Jammer,
I will bring one for you.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got "wifed" on the concept of entering a three-day event. Guess I'm out of favors. Oh well. But, we will stop by to watch for sure at least one day.


----------



## Railroader

Hey guys, I need some help on my 1/12th wiring. How does the LiFe battery hook up to the receiver and the ESC?

The LiFe pack has a male and a female connector and a switch.










I can rewire the LiFe pack easily enough if I have to. Thanks.


----------



## jetmechG550

I plug my LiFe rx pack directly into the rx, wire the battery to the esc


----------



## Railroader

Thanks Frank. I think I figured it out. Is the female plug for charging only?

The Novak site had instructions for using a receiver pack with my ESC (top center): http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/pdfs/55-1740-1.2_Kinetic BasicSetUp.pdf


----------



## smokefan

Good Luck to all the locals running this weekend.


----------



## jetmechG550

Probably a couple different ways to do it. One being to use that female plug to charge. I know Steve runs his like mine as do a couple others. basically the switch is just there.


----------



## Railroader

Do you leave the ESC power switch and the battery switch in the "on" position? What is the reason that Novak says to switch the ESC back to "off" for and leave the battery "on" for running?

Having tested it, the car works both ways, with the ESC and battery both "on", and also with the ESC "off" and the battery "on".


----------



## PDK RACING

If you run booster and speedo switches on you will be around a second slower. It was explained to me why but forgot. My speedo switch was turned on by a chance when I got into a barrier. Went from low 12s to mid 13s. With the novak booster it will reboot if it gets hit hard enough and it did not take much. My switch to speedo was removed and went to mini lipo. I don't know what would happen if rec lipo and speedo switches where both on? Email novak and ask.


----------



## jak43

Railroader said:


> Do you leave the ESC power switch and the battery switch in the "on" position? What is the reason that Novak says to switch the ESC back to "off" for and leave the battery "on" for running?
> 
> Having tested it, the car works both ways, with the ESC and battery both "on", and also with the ESC "off" and the battery "on".


The female plug is just for charging. I either mounted it to the chassis or the top of the servo with shoe goo. Run the speed control switch off and use the switch on the rec. pack to turn the power on.

I always charged the life pack after each run. You could go two runs, but I never wanted to risk it. 

John


----------



## Railroader

jak43 said:


> The female plug is just for charging. I either mounted it to the chassis or the top of the servo with shoe goo. Run the speed control switch off and use the switch on the rec. pack to turn the power on.
> 
> I always charged the life pack after each run. You could go two runs, but I never wanted to risk it.
> 
> John


Thanks, I finally figured it out. I now feel dumb.

By the way, do you remember the number of teeth on the spur gear that you left on it? Thanks.


----------



## Railroader

OK, the only thing that has created more envy of the guys racing today in the big race, even more than stopping in for a quick visit, is watching the races from home on http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer

I literally am only 1.25 miles from the track and I am reduced to watching the races from my computer chair. The kids think it's cool though.

Good luck in the mains tomorrow guys! I'm going to try to come down and take some pictures and video.


----------



## NashRCracer

results after 3 rounds on saturday. note round 1 is the practice round

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011circlecity/

heat board for round 4 which starts tomorrow at 9am

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011circlecity/PrintHeats.html

also will have video from the track live all day

www.ustream.tv/channel/nashrcracer


----------



## Railroader

Various candid pictures from toady are uploading now. I'll post the site address when they are finished. There are some good ones, especially the Cooper main. That 8 shots per second feature on my camera reveals some interesting action.

Jammer and Jonesy, someone beat me to the TMC truck idea: http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/1248766529032532600HXDuDJ I still might do it though.

See you guys all on Sunday for our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## smokefan

oh yea 17.5 action next sunday.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> Various candid pictures from toady are uploading now. I'll post the site address when they are finished.


Pictures are up!!!

http://photos.mybuddypete.com/RC/RCAR-INDY-Big-Rug/RCar-MIDWEST-GRAND-SLAM-4/15911473_pRv99

Feel free to download pictures for your personal use or, for any use that promotes R/Car.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> Jammer and Jonesy, someone beat me to the TMC truck idea: http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/1248766529032532600HXDuDJ I still might do it though.


On closer inspection, that is a die cast model. Perhaps my truck might be repainted!


----------



## BadSign

Nice photo work, Tom...until this one.


----------



## Railroader

Monay!!!


----------



## Hustler

Wow! What a great weekend finale. It was good to see a lot quality traveling talent enjoy an event. Kevin, you're really turning the Big Rug into a 1st class facility. Keep it up. And thanks for stepping up this year and running the Grand Slam, Ken. The series is a blast and worth your sacrifices. We're going to take it even higher next year. Thanks for the pics, Railroader. The series of Miller's mini flipping down the straight is phenomenal.

-Sean


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Anyone have the final results yet?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Nash said he would post them for me tomorrow.
I'm too beat to do much at this point. I should have gotten a hotel or stayed at the track and snoozed on the stand...less than 6 hours sleep over the past two days has me exhausted.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Kevin Cole said:


> Nash said he would post them for me tomorrow.
> I'm too beat to do much at this point. I should have gotten a hotel or stayed at the track and snoozed on the stand...less than 6 hours sleep over the past two days has me exhausted.


C'mon Kev, suck it up brotha! I'm just yankin your chain a little. I know how much work you put in, just because I've been there. It got to a point for me that I would take a day off just to de-compress from the days events. I wouldn't even answer the phone for the day lol. Wish I could have been there, but I will be soon with the Coopa!:tongue:


----------



## jammer

Railroader said:


> Various candid pictures from toady are uploading now. I'll post the site address when they are finished. There are some good ones, especially the Cooper main. That 8 shots per second feature on my camera reveals some interesting action.
> 
> Jammer and Jonesy, someone beat me to the TMC truck idea: http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/1248766529032532600HXDuDJ I still might do it though.
> 
> See you guys all on Sunday for our regularly scheduled program.


Still looks awesome though.....AND you would be reppin Iowa lol.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Pictures are up!!!
> 
> Feel free to download pictures for your personal use or, for any use that promotes R/Car.


Those are all exceptional! I'll get them up on the website ASAP.


----------



## jonesy112

Id just like to say thanks to Kevin, Ken Miller, and the rest of the R/CAR and Grand Slam staff. I had a great weekend, it didnt turn out as well as I would have liked, but I did learn alot and it was good to run with great drivers of the caliber that we had here in town this weekend.

Looking forward to the next big race, hopefully I will be just a little bit higher than the B main this time lol


----------



## AquaRacer

Awesome Pics!! I especially like the Coppers rolling around in all directions..


----------



## ThomasSuter

Kevin and Roger had a blast last time out their with my bomber, hope to see you guy's soon, hammerdown, comode. I should be called the left lane landlord.l


----------



## ThomasSuter

The expert sedan class, just aking will you let silvercam brushed motor's run in this class, they seem to be a little quicker to me, especially in a tc3 chasis, I love the old school comode.


----------



## ThomasSuter

Just want to know if I can run my silver cam against the 17.5 brushless, guy's, I think itis a little bit quicker just curios, like to race with professionl's again.


----------



## jonesy112

ThomasSuter said:


> Just want to know if I can run my silver cam against the 17.5 brushless, guy's, I think itis a little bit quicker just curios, like to race with professionl's again.



Not sure what your trying to stir up here Tom, but please dont. If you want to bring your bomber over, go right ahead. There is a bomber class just about every sunday there that you can run it in.


----------



## Lugnutz

*Grand Slam Race*

Want to thank Kevin Cole, Ken Miller, R/Car staff and the Grand Slam staff for a great weekend. If you didn't see it, Ken Miller had his mustache shaved off by Kevin Cole (he also slipped and shaved the side of his head, twice) for charity. Great job guys.


----------



## jonesy112

Without the mustache and hair on the side of his head, he kinda looks like Chuck Liddell doesnt he? lol


----------



## Miller Time

Great Weekend guys, a BIG thanks to all the racers who traveled from afar, and those locals who stepped up to the challenge :thumbsup:

For those of you who missed the race the general consensus from a multitude of veterans, who's experience covers many decades and even more tracks, is that this was a World class venue and whispers of many more great things to come to the Big Rug. 

If you were not here you missed a great experience......watch the calendar for the next big event....don't make the same mistake twice.

Floyd, Kevin and others involved in breathing life into the R/Car, on behalf of the Midwest Grandslam, Myself and all the racers a huge thanks for a job well done.


----------



## Lugnutz

ThomasSuter said:


> The expert sedan class, just aking will you let silvercam brushed motor's run in this class, they seem to be a little quicker to me, especially in a tc3 chasis, I love the old school comode.





ThomasSuter said:


> Just want to know if I can run my silver cam against the 17.5 brushless, guy's, I think itis a little bit quicker just curios, like to race with professionl's again.


Sure, dont forget your Bomber. Troll


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Miller Time said:


> Great Weekend guys, a BIG thanks to all the racers who traveled from afar, and those locals who stepped up to the challenge :thumbsup:
> 
> For those of you who missed the race the general consensus from a multitude of veterans, who's experience covers many decades and even more tracks, is that this was a World class venue and whispers of many more great things to come to the Big Rug.
> 
> If you were not here you missed a great experience......watch the calendar for the next big event....don't make the same mistake twice.
> 
> Floyd, Kevin and others involved in breathing life into the R/Car, on behalf of the Midwest Grandslam, Myself and all the racers a huge thanks for a job well done.


I had a great weekend at Indy. I have been to many tracks and many big races and this one had the same level of preparation, organization and professionalism as the best of them :thumbsup:.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks for all the kind words gentlemen.

The best kept secret in On Road RC Racing is outta the bag...The Big Rug at R/Car Indy.

Here is the link to the results of the Mid West Grand Slam Finale & Circle City On Road Championships...

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011circlecity/

Round #1 was a practice round...Round #6 is the Mains.


----------



## chadtastic

Tom!!!! Tom!!!! You guys havent seen my dog have you. Dont worry I brought my shock collar he wont bother you guys anymore...LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

No harm no foul Chad.

Now on to our regular schedule program...

_I would like to throw-out HUGE props to my buddy Ken Miller.

Ken went above & beyond running the Mid West Grand Slam Series this season.

We're real lucky to have a guy like that in RC racing...and even more lucky to have him call our track home.

Miller has blossomed into one of the top 12th scale guys in the country since his return to RC and his passion for our hobby is second to none.

I certainly feel fortunate to have Ken around and glad to have become close friends with him.He did a noble deed yesterday allowing me to shave the stache and give him a "Vanilla Ice" shave above the ears.We collected some good money for charity from that deal and hats-off to Greg Cobb for spear-heading the funds to the tune of $100.

Ken Miller...thank you for all you've done.And here's too a great summer outdoors on the dirt. _


----------



## davidl

chadtastic said:


> Tom!!!! Tom!!!! You guys havent seen my dog have you. Dont worry I brought my shock collar he wont bother you guys anymore...LOL


Hi Chad. Haven't talked to you in a long time. But, I am a little confused here. How does it connect that if you wear your shock collar, the dog doesn't bother people? Just askin.'


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> ....I certainly feel fortunate to have Ken around and glad to have become close friends with him.He did a noble deed yesterday allowing me to shave the stache and give him a "Vanilla Ice" shave above the ears.We collected some good money for charity from that deal and hats-off to Greg Cobb for spear-heading the funds to the tune of $100.
> 
> Ken Miller...thank you for all you've done.And here's too a great summer outdoors on the dirt. [/I]


Thanks Kevin, I feel equally fortunate to have such a fine facility to call home filled with guys of Cobbs 'generosity'  

I am like a kid at Christmas time anticipating the both the future of R/Car on the national stage for all to experience over the next few years as well the short term anticipation of the off-road/dirt oval program to come this summer


----------



## PDK RACING

chadtastic said:


> Tom!!!! Tom!!!! You guys havent seen my dog have you. Dont worry I brought my shock collar he wont bother you guys anymore...LOL


That is pretty damn funny...:wave:


----------



## Hustler

Kevin Cole said:


> _I would like to throw-out HUGE props to my buddy Ken Miller._
> 
> _Miller has blossomed... __thank you for all you've done._












He only wears the Power Puff Girls outfits for H-Rob...

-Sean


----------



## Miller Time

Hustler said:


> He only wears the Power Puff Girls outfits for H-Rob...
> 
> -Sean


What's worse...you connecting his blossom remark to the Powerpuff's and posting your desktop background....or me knowing you got the right one!!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> What's worse...you connecting his blossom remark to the Powerpuff's and posting your desktop background....or me knowing you got the right one!!!!


All of the above.....i think we have spent too many days in a row smelling paragon lol


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> All of the above.....i think we have spent too many days in a row smelling paragon lol


Interestingly enough this is the first Grandslam race this year where I did not get home with Repository issues and burning eyes. The data is out there, Paragon is healthier, just cause the other does not smell does not make it better. 

Not mocking/dissing your comment Jonesy just found and opportunity to reflect on an observation.


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> Interestingly enough this is the first Grandslam race this year where I did not get home with Repository issues and burning eyes. The data is out there, Paragon is healthier, just cause the other does not smell does not make it better.
> 
> Not mocking/dissing your comment Jonesy just found and opportunity to reflect on an observation.


no worries, none taken. It actually is pretty interesting to be honest. Growing up racing karts (tire prep galore) and painting for a living, im sure my respiratory system is in permanant shock. lol


----------



## Railroader

Trinity sauces give me a migraine headache almost instantly. I've never noticed anything from Jack. Paragon doesn't bother me other than my wife makes me shower before coming to bed. [lobbing one up there]

And the hot peppers Cody A. had on his lunch from that cafe had my sinuses traction rolling for a couple hours!!! That stuff had to be HOT!


----------



## Railroader

Jamie, when you going to post your preliminary rules for the TC class? I have mine set up with a silver can and XRS already.


----------



## jonesy112

My girlfriend just always accuses me of dipping when im around paragon. LOL, ive only dipped 2 days in my life and they both ended up very badly for me.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Jamie, when you going to post your preliminary rules for the TC class? I have mine set up with a silver can and XRS already.


We did some experimenting last night after the races, and they are pretty damn fun to get around the track. I know he had a pretty good idea of what the rules were going to be last night before we left.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> Jamie, when you going to post your preliminary rules for the TC class? I have mine set up with a silver can and XRS already.


Elaborate please :wave:


----------



## chadtastic

davidl said:


> Hi Chad. Haven't talked to you in a long time. But, I am a little confused here. How does it connect that if you wear your shock collar, the dog doesn't bother people? Just askin.'


Hey David its nice to hear from you. I was planning on wrestling tom to the ground put it on him and shock his ass all the way back to Slots... LOL
Once again guys sorry for the nonsense...


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Elaborate please :wave:


Something _slightly_ faster than VTA, but slower than World Stock. Hopefully it won't dilute the classes, I know for me it won't affect anything as I was done with the bomber, but wanted to still race VTA and something faster.


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> Elaborate please :wave:


Sportsman TC

the basics are any TC chassis, any GT or Race body, and Spec Slick/X Pattern. Silver can motor, cheap brushed esc. Also contemplating the vta style electronics, tyring to figure out how to make the 2 set ups equal each other.

its to provide the new racers a place to get the feel of a TC without the speed of the 17.5, as well as the casual racer to have fun without feeling the need to buy the newest chassis and motor, or having a 250$ speedo to compete. 

It will also give our our tires and bodies a place to go to live out life instead of the trash can, as well as our older versions of the chassis. 

Ill let jamie elaborate more


----------



## Brian McGreevy

Suggestion for sportsman:
Any TC chassis, any body, spec Jaco Blue tire (they last forever and keep almost all their performance), VTA motor/speedo package. The VTA speed is perfect for a beginner.

This way, once people learn and become faster and want to graduate to 17.5, they don't HAVE to get new body and tires, just a different motor.


----------



## jonesy112

Brian McGreevy said:


> Suggestion for sportsman:
> Any TC chassis, any body, spec Jaco Blue tire (they last forever and keep almost all their performance), VTA motor/speedo package. The VTA speed is perfect for a beginner.
> 
> This way, once people learn and become faster and want to graduate to 17.5, they don't HAVE to get new body and tires, just a different motor.


Thats the whole concept behind the class. They only reason the tires are going to be more open, is there are alot of guys with sweep 32's, sorex 32's and x patterns they will become hand me down tires for this class. And surprisingly, the silver can motor is about the same speed as the 25.5 on the big rug.


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> ..., as well as the casual racer to have fun without feeling the need to buy the newest chassis and motor, or having a 250$ speedo to compete.
> 
> It will also give our our tires and bodies a place to go to live out life instead of the trash can, as well as our older versions of the chassis.
> 
> Ill let jamie elaborate more





Brian McGreevy said:


> Suggestion for sportsman:
> Any TC chassis, any body, spec Jaco Blue tire (they last forever and keep almost all their performance), VTA motor/speedo package. The VTA speed is perfect for a beginner.
> 
> This way, once people learn and become faster and want to graduate to 17.5, they don't HAVE to get new body and tires, just a different motor.


Just a couple of notables....1st I'm not knocking the idea just would like to make sure it is for the right reasons
1)who is buying $250 esc, 150ish max...
2)there was a 6 year old FK'05 running in the B main of a very tightly contested TC Blinky class this weekend 
3)pure VTA ESC rules could still mean buying another esc depending on the direction racers moves too, how about the ROAR Spec 'blinky list
4)FORCE / ENCOURAGE DOMINANT DRIVERS TO MOVE UP TO THE NEXT CLASS


----------



## ThrottleKing

GTB's can run brushed or brushless motors. That is what I have in my little boys car when he is running novice. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Brian McGreevy

I just don't see the point of doing a silver can motor. It's old technology and the racer would have to get a brushed speedo for it. If the 25.5 package is similar speed, why not make it that? A Havoc/SS25.5 combo is ~$130. That is hardly more than a brushed speedo and silver can motor, and they could use the Havoc for most other brushless classes. I wholeheartedly disagree with making a similar class to touring car with hugely different equipment.


----------



## jonesy112

Thanks for all the feedback, this is what we want before locking down rules. 

Ill get jamie on here as he is really the one behind the making of this class. Im mearly the messenger right now.


----------



## BadSign

After reading through all this, it seems this is just going to hurt an existing class- probably VTA. There's already 3 TC classes of varying speeds. Is a 4th really necessary?


----------



## cwoods34

Novak is the only company with a 25.5, correct? Citrix systems are cheap.....

I took Jamie's car for a test-drive after racing, and although a bit slow for my taste, I think it'd be a great class to start in, besides VTA of course. The only problem with VTA is you have to contend with Bloodsport..... :hat:


Apparently it only takes 1 good hit on an Exotek chassis to ruin it. Ask Ben how awesome the tweak was after a few good bumps in qualifying......


----------



## Brian McGreevy

I assume you mean VTA, 17.5 spec and 17.5 boosted? How many regularly run boosted? That is a problem with another class...thinning the field. This is similar to a discussion we're having on R/C Tech. What's wrong with VTA as an entry-level class?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Brian McGreevy said:


> I just don't see the point of doing a silver can motor. It's old technology and the racer would have to get a brushed speedo for it. If the 25.5 package is similar speed, why not make it that? A Havoc/SS25.5 combo is ~$130. That is hardly more than a brushed speedo and silver can motor, and they could use the Havoc for most other brushless classes. I wholeheartedly disagree with making a similar class to touring car with hugely different equipment.


Silver Can Motor = $15

Used ESC (ebay or from buds) = $30

Total $45 

If you guys want kids in this hobby, you've got to have a low price entry class I believe. There's a big difference between $130 and $45 if you are mowing lawns to get there!


----------



## trerc

I think VTA is an excellent place for a driver to get their feet wet in onroad racing and it continues to be a somewhat strong class at R/car. I like bombers for being budget oriented also well suited for the novice driver. I think if anything maybe 'attempt' to get USGT going for next season racing any ROAR approved spec esc and a 21.5 motor as I don't think there is really need for 2 25.5 classes or 2 silvercan TC classes, many chassis won't accept the silvercan without some for of modifications anyway due to the extremely large bushings. I think there is just a need for a class that will satisfy the 'hobbiest' that doesn't care for the looks of the traditional easter egg tc cars. With that said I think the current USGT class does that pretty well.


----------



## jammer

Just got word that this was all being discussed on here so I wanted to elaborate a little. 

The thought behind the class is this, to give the guys wanting to race a TC style car but not the 17.5 speeds a class to race. The reasoning behind the options of brushless AND brushed motors is to allow some of the bomber guys to race another class just by switching a body and tires and the same goes for the vta drivers. I have already had 12 people tell me they are in and all for this setup and had 3 sets of tires given to me by 17.5 guys that didnt think they were good for 17.5 any longer. This would be a great starter class for newbies and lets face it most newbies coming into the sport dont see an appeal to drive a muscle car but more of what the big boys run which is TC. I think youll see guys run both bomber and this class or vta and this class in the same night.

Rules we have come up with to make it a wide variety class:

Chassis: Any TC all wheel drive car.

Elec: Option A... Bomber type rules with a few exceptions....Silver can motor and any brushed speedo under $100. No gearing rule.

Option B... VTA type rules with a few exceptions.... 25.5 brushless and any VTA legal speedo OR any 17.5 BLINKY SPORTSMAN type speedo. No gearing rule.

Tires: Sweep 32
Jaco blue
Solaris equivalent ??? 
and X patterns if desired.

Body: Any TC race body or GT body


The whole point is to appeal to all sorts of racers and equipment owners here.


----------



## Brian McGreevy

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Silver Can Motor = $15
> 
> Used ESC (ebay or from buds) = $30
> 
> Total $45
> 
> If you guys want kids in this hobby, you've got to have a low price entry class I believe. There's a big difference between $130 and $45 if you are mowing lawns to get there!


Ok, but that's assuming they are willing to buy used. You're also assuming that kids are the only people we're trying to attract. This hobby has never, ever been cheap. If you want a dirt cheap hobby, play bingo. I would think the target would be to allow someone to come in, be fully equipped at around $400 or less. You can get a decent used chassis for $150-250. Don't make someone run brushed motors when everyone else is running brushless. It really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Silver Can Motor = $15
> 
> Used ESC (ebay or from buds) = $30
> 
> Total $45
> 
> If you guys want kids in this hobby, you've got to have a low price entry class I believe. There's a big difference between $130 and $45 if you are mowing lawns to get there!


Or buying and maintaining 4 cars/racers. :wave:


----------



## jammer

Ultimatley this class will provide a stepping stone to get to the top classes......example... I can spend a little money at a time and not buy it all at once and not have to really worry about selling stuff when i do.


----------



## Miller Time

....double post


----------



## Brian McGreevy

jammer said:


> Ultimatley this class will provide a stepping stone to get to the top classes......example... I can spend a little money at a time and not buy it all at once and not have to really worry about selling stuff when i do.


Which is why a VTA package or 25.5 and blinky mode-approved brushless speedo makes the most sense.


----------



## Miller Time

need to figure out what to keep and what to get rid of.....
Bomber
VTA
17.5 blinky
New T/C class???

A lot to fit in one day along with 1/12 and mini, and already have guys running so many classes they can't marshall, the only way I see this working is to drop or mix this in with the bomber class, it has only had 3 or 4 guys anyway and they are ussually running another TC class already. I find it hard to believe that the variety between bomber, VTA, 17.5 blinky is not enough


----------



## jonesy112

Will the Scoring software allow us to run vta/bomber/sportsman tv together at the same time but score them differently? The speeds of all 3 will be very close anyway.


----------



## jammer

Brian McGreevy said:


> Which is why a VTA package or 25.5 and blinky mode-approved brushless speedo makes the most sense.


Glad you agree


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> Will the Scoring software allow us to run vta/bomber/sportsman tv together at the same time but score them differently? The speeds of all 3 will be very close anyway.



That could turn into a mess, lol. 

I say hash it out amongst the guys that are interested in racing the class and drop bombers if anything, I don't think VTA is going anywhere at R/Car nor do I think that blending classes is a good idea... Like I said VTA is the main budget minded,slower racing speed class. Another option would be to slightly modify the bomber class and open the body and tires, and add a brushless motor option. I don't think another NEW TC class or any class for that matter is the answer.


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Will the Scoring software allow us to run vta/bomber/sportsman tv together at the same time but score them differently? The speeds of all 3 will be very close anyway.


That type scenario has been discussed in the past, I don't think it has the ability to score separately .... if they are very close to the same speeds why make a separate class, just open the existing rules a little to accommodate the variations. Just call it sportsman TC and allow all the bomber, and 'new class variations.

And encourage all newer/younger drivers to run in this class and *encourage the fast guys not too or else any attempt to help the newer or more economically inclined will be pointless............*


----------



## jammer

Miller Time said:


> That type scenario has been discussed in the past, I don't think it has the ability to score separately .... if they are very close to the same speeds why make a separate class, just open the existing rules a little to accommodate the variations. Just call it sportsman TC and allow all the bomber, and 'new class variations.
> 
> And encourage all newer/younger drivers to run in this class and *encourage the fast guys not too or else any attempt to help the newer or more economically inclined will be pointless............*


Thats what we were shooting for....just adding TC bodies basically to all the cars is all.

No offense to anyone nor any division but I and many others I know want to race something other than a 50's 60's or 70's type car but just dont want the speeds of 17.5.

I like the "racey" factor in racing as well. Seems like 17.5 is very fun to race against the clock but how many successful passes vs hacked passes did you see this weekend including the A main?? It would be fun to race a high downforce TC and pass someone without closing your right eye and puckering up and hoping you make it through without a hack lol.

Just my opinoins.


----------



## jammer

This is the double edge sword in small scale racing.....

Speeds are slow and the racing is back and forth lead changes and side by side close racing.......but very boring speeds.

or

Speeds are fast but racing and passing and door to door racing is not as fun making that part boring.


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> That could turn into a mess, lol.
> 
> I say hash it out amongst the guys that are interested in racing the class and drop bombers if anything, I don't think VTA is going anywhere at R/Car nor do I think that blending classes is a good idea... Like I said VTA is the main budget minded,slower racing speed class. Another option would be to slightly modify the bomber class and open the body and tires, and add a brushless motor option. I don't think another NEW TC class or any class for that matter is the answer.


I agree with that. Are any of the bomber regulars against modifying the rules to allow this?

I do think that vta should stay vta, it has a good following and doesn't need to be messed with.


----------



## BadSign

If you really want a beginner class, just go mini and forget it. Now if your serious about a new class, try something completely different- F1, 18th scale tc, 1/8 motorcycles , etc.


----------



## jammer

BadSign said:


> If you really want a beginner class, just go mini and forget it. Now if your serious about a new class, try something completely different- F1, 18th scale tc, 1/8 motorcycles , etc.


So if a guy wants to run a TC car hes pretty much got to race 17.5 or nothing?


----------



## BadSign

There's 3 TC chassis classes; World Spec, VTA, and Bomber.


----------



## Railroader

As a hobbiest, I'd like to offer my opinion. And I understand how many people are not like me, nor have the same opinion.

I like VTA. A LOT. I like the speeds of it and I like the close racing. But I HATE the tires. With a passion. They are expensive, take a long time to wear in, and take a lot of maintenance to keep up. And the are expensive (Did I mention that already).

I am also getting into the 1/12th class and am looking forward to the faster speeds in that class. This is probably where my main efforts are going to go into in the near future.

I also want to move my kids into a different class. The coopers, while cheap initially, are not cheaper (nor more expensive) in the long run. And I don't think they like the style of the car bodies. Tamiya bodies are expensive and I'd like to open my options for my kids. I think a TC class for them is the way to go. And I have a lot of brushed ESCs around and a lot of silver can motors. This may not be the class for them, but maybe it is.

I have pretty much one of everything (including Lunchbox) and pretty much suck at most of it. But I have a blast. I love the atmosphere and the camaraderie at R/Car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am not sure so I will ask. Do we run a 17.5 non boost TC class or are they running 21.5 boosted TC. I want to run something other than VTA as I have gotten two more TC's and then my son has his own for novice and bomber when he is ready. I plan on running VTA but I need to know what we are doing so I can field my other car. I might be biting off mor thatn I can chew though as I will be running 1/12, WGT, VTA and what ever the other TC class is as well as getting my boys car ready in the same day.


----------



## jammer

BadSign said:


> There's 3 TC chassis classes; World Spec, VTA, and Bomber.


When I say TC I mean Touring Car....Body as well. I dont want to race a muscle car or a lead sled on road course lol. If im racing on a road course I want to race a road course new style body is all.

Indy doesn't have a lower level class for this so the intensions were to have one without making it too specific on all the equipment.


----------



## BadSign

Got your point, we'll just have to agree to disagree. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

jammer said:


> .... Seems like 17.5 is very fun to race against the clock but how many successful passes vs hacked passes did you see this weekend including the A main?? It would be fun to race a high downforce TC and pass someone without closing your right eye and puckering up and hoping you make it through without a hack lol.
> 
> Just my opinoins.


OK I'm going here at the risk of opening a can of worms.....

The problem is not the speeds.....it is the fact that rubber tires suck...low grip, narrow surface area and large diameter.....

Don't know if you've ever seen Foam Touring but with Foam it is possible to race, I've even seen, and participated in a 3 abreast pack through the sweeper and all coming out clean. Unfortunately many think the appearance of long life make rubber cheaper, it really just produces more carnage,


----------



## jammer

Miller Time said:


> OK I'm going here at the risk of opening a can of worms.....
> 
> The problem is not the speeds.....it is the fact that rubber tires suck...low grip, narrow surface area and large diameter.....
> 
> Don't know if you've ever seen Foam Touring but with Foam it is possible to race, I've even seen, and participated in a 3 abreast pack through the sweeper and all coming out clean. Unfortunately many think the appearance of long life make rubber cheaper, it really just produces more carnage,


I would agree there. Never seen a foam tire race in TC besides on the net. I really enjoyed racing the 17.5 this weekend against my own times and the clock....just hated getting around anyone lol. I think on a LOCAL club level a slower TC class would be HUGE!


----------



## trerc

Again, altering the bomber class would be the best way to do things, open the body and run premounted tires and or x patterns, this way the guys already racing the class have the basic platform but now have more options,


----------



## jammer

trerc said:


> Again, altering the bomber class would be the best way to do things, open the body and run premounted tires and or x patterns, this way the guys already racing the class have the basic platform but now have more options,


Kinda what we were going for just on a more wider range. Bomber and vta attendance looks to be down anyways locally lately. 

Just trying to establish a weekly class that more will actually show up for.


----------



## smokefan

I'll throw this out there. I am under the understanding the next yr. that stock touring car for roar will be 21.5 spec(blinky) speedo. I also think a silver can can run with a 21.5 (if I am wrong somebody correct me) I think aligning with national rules would be best. That being said you would have Coopers, 25.5 vta, 21.5 stock touring car and 17.5 (world stock) as it is. And would have a nice progression in speeds. That also being said I will run 17.5(world stock) if it's the only TC class offered knowing that MY ABILITY will have me running in the C or B mains and I am ok with that. I plan on getting another car( X-Ray of course LOL) and having a vta and a TC car to run. Anyway around it I will be supporting Kevin and all my Great Friends at R/Car and I am proud to call it my Home track.:thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

jammer said:


> Kinda what we were going for just on a more wider range. Bomber and vta attendance looks to be down anyways locally lately.
> 
> Just trying to establish a weekly class that more will actually show up for.


Vta consistently has 2 heats weekly and always has more entries than bombers, at r/car anyway.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Again, altering the bomber class would be the best way to do things, open the body and run premounted tires and or x patterns, this way the guys already racing the class have the basic platform but now have more options,


That's kind of how I was thinking with setting my kids up, but trying to stay on the cheap with electronics I already have. Even before Jamie brought up this idea I was thinking of setting my kids up under the Tamiya TCS rules for spec/novice. I almost always have 3 kids with me and we can make our own class. I figured if anyone wanted to join them I could point to some national rules class. I really like those TCS rules for a novice class. But they are limiting if I ever get a kid who really takes it seriously and is able to move up in the classes. It's not much more money to get a much better chassis than the TCS spec rules allow and allows for much greater growth.

On that note: Jamie's rules may not be perfect, which is why this discussion is taking place. Which is why I am quoting Jerry below here.



smokefan said:


> I'll throw this out there. I am under the understanding the next yr. that stock touring car for roar will be 21.5 spec(blinky) speedo. I also think a silver can can run with a 21.5 (if I am wrong somebody correct me) I think aligning with national rules would be best. That being said you would have Coopers, 25.5 vta, 21.5 stock touring car and 17.5 (world stock) as it is. And would have a nice progression in speeds. That also being said I will run 17.5(world stock) if it's the only TC class offered knowing that MY ABILITY will have me running in the C or B mains and I am ok with that. I plan on getting another car( X-Ray of course LOL) and having a vta and a TC car to run. Anyway around it I will be supporting Kevin and all my Great Friends at R/Car and I am proud to call it my Home track.:thumbsup:


Regarding the 21.5 spec class: Nice! And I think the class we are discussing kind of fits in between VTA and 17.5 kind of how the 21.5 class would, but a little slower.

And as you said, whatever the class is, I'll be there racing and calling R/Car my home track. The kids LOVE it there. I can't believe how helpful everyone has been. And if I am in 20th place out of 20 racers, oh well! Someone has to come in last.



smokefan said:


> I also think a silver can can run with a 21.5 (if I am wrong somebody correct me)


Actually, I think the 25.5 is faster than a silver can. We'll see.


----------



## BadSign

Sorry, but silver can won't run with a 21.5. Or a 25.5, for that matter. Looking at the lap time difference between Bomber and VTA will show it.


----------



## jetmechG550

Depending what version of RC Scoring Pro the track has you can run multiple classes in the same heat. I forget which version it was incorporated into but if you don't have a merge classes option you can get ahold of Doug and he will in most cases send you the update. It works just fine for scoring but you also have to consider what classes you are merging. I should be able to get back out soon and if Kevin hasn't found it by then I can help him out..


----------



## smokefan

Doesn't bomber have a gear limitation? Maybe the answer is run a variation of 1 of the national TC classes with limitations on Gearing fdr. I don't know what the perfect answer is I do agree that I think most "new" people want to run a TC/ modern body and I also think that the premounted tc tires make sense along with a controllable speed. 
BTW CWoods pm headed your way.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We ran 21.5 & Silver cans together last season in F1 and the speeds were real close.

I have a few thoughts I will share after I complete my Mr.Mom duties for this 3 hour segment(yes I said duty).

*Be back in about 45 min.


----------



## chuck in indy

A couple were planning on bringing Slash Touring Cars (Grand Turismo) over either this Friday and Sunday so BEWARE!!! Mooohahahahah!


----------



## cwoods34

There are two problems......

Rubber tires --- don't stick, don't last, and are inconsistent
17.5 motor --- too much torque, even with a 4.1 FDR

So, either slow it down or run foam tires. 

Nobody runs boosted anymore (I would FYI) because even non-boosted 17.5 speeds are too much for some people, or they don't want to mess with the software (even though a lotta people buy Tekins anyway), plus people like close racing in a class like that.

Why can't you have a class where you just run whatever you have that's slower than 17.5 (assuming non-VTA)? Consider it a "Novice" class but for everybody.

If you can't consistently have a full heat or two (like VTA), just run them all together. The goal isn't always necessarily an A-main win. Winning is fun, no doubt, but if that is your goal, ESPECIALLY in a slow class, perhaps you should be racing in a class more designed for competition. 

Doesn't everyone want more track time? Jump in an already well-established class, or say "Hey, let's just throw our cars down so I can get 6 minutes on the track!". Why not just let 3 Bombers, 3 "Jamie TC"'s, and whatever else is around run laps together? If the speeds are only a bit different, so what? Do what people do when it's open practice and just be courteous to each other.

If you want a slower class that's fully spec'd out, ROAR is changing stock to 21.5. It'll be classic VTA speeds with better tires and bodies. Why not get a head start?!?

If you can't have fun with Coopers/Bombers, you don't like VTA because of the tires or speed, or if for some reason you can't just run the country's largest TC class (17.5 stock), then run MOD (I'll join ya).

Just my two cents, but some people probably won't agree with me :hat:


----------



## cwoods34

SMOKEFAN, PM replied...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler

smokefan said:


> I am under the understanding the next yr. that stock touring car for roar will be 21.5 spec(blinky) speedo. ...I think aligning with national rules would be best.


These are two excellent points. 

The rumor is that ROAR is leaning toward 21.5 blinky for TC stock. Aligning with national rules is very wise because you open up the Internet's R/C knowledge base and can make yourself go faster without all the tears. 

But, it sounds like there are two different ideas trying to manifest themselves into 1 new class... 

Idea 1 is that 17.5 blinky is too fast. Sure could be, but the motor rule is set to the MAX you can run, not the minimum. Want to run in the class up, but are afraid of the initial speed increase? Set yourself into a 17.5 blinky class and run a 21.5 blinky. If you're at the track to learn, you will. If you're there to dominate a class, then go back to VTA. 

Idea 2 (silver can variant number 3?) is a cheap, entry level TC class for beginners. VTA and Bomber already occupy that role, so it sounds redundant and I feel the question being brought up in this thread is duplicitous...

Miller... foam TC? again with you and this deal?

-Sean


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Miller Time said:


> OK I'm going here at the risk of opening a can of worms.....
> 
> The problem is not the speeds.....it is the fact that rubber tires suck...low grip, narrow surface area and large diameter.....
> 
> Don't know if you've ever seen Foam Touring but with Foam it is possible to race, I've even seen, and participated in a 3 abreast pack through the sweeper and all coming out clean. Unfortunately many think the appearance of long life make rubber cheaper, it really just produces more carnage,


Ok, I guess I'll throw my two cents into the wishing well. The facts listed in Kens post are all correct, but the cons in foam racing is cost, longevity, and the fact that after every run you're re-adjusting ride height droop etc. After truing down a set of TC tires, you're lucky to have them last a weekend. Not picking a fight here Ken, just listing the things I have seen.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Kevin Cole said:


> We ran 21.5 & Silver cans together last season in F1 and the speeds were real close.
> 
> I have a few thoughts I will share after I complete my Mr.Mom duties for this 3 hour segment(yes I said duty).
> 
> *Be back in about 45 min.


I'm not sure that's a fair comparison, some of the cars were on rubber tires and others weren't. And you had F103 and tamiya based cars running against those awful HPI's.


----------



## cwoods34

Just spec a minimum tire diameter :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> There are two problems......
> 
> Rubber tires --- don't stick, don't last, and are inconsistent
> 17.5 motor --- too much torque, even with a 4.1 FDR
> 
> So, either slow it down or run foam tires.
> 
> Nobody runs boosted anymore (I would FYI) because even non-boosted 17.5 speeds are too much for some people, or they don't want to mess with the software (even though a lotta people buy Tekins anyway), plus people like close racing in a class like that.
> 
> Why can't you have a class where you just run whatever you have that's slower than 17.5 (assuming non-VTA)? Consider it a "Novice" class but for everybody.
> 
> If you can't consistently have a full heat or two (like VTA), just run them all together. The goal isn't always necessarily an A-main win. Winning is fun, no doubt, but if that is your goal, ESPECIALLY in a slow class, perhaps you should be racing in a class more designed for competition.
> 
> Doesn't everyone want more track time? Jump in an already well-established class, or say "Hey, let's just throw our cars down so I can get 6 minutes on the track!". Why not just let 3 Bombers, 3 "Jamie TC"'s, and whatever else is around run laps together? If the speeds are only a bit different, so what? Do what people do when it's open practice and just be courteous to each other.
> 
> If you want a slower class that's fully spec'd out, ROAR is changing stock to 21.5. It'll be classic VTA speeds with better tires and bodies. Why not get a head start?!?
> 
> If you can't have fun with Coopers/Bombers, you don't like VTA because of the tires or speed, or if for some reason you can't just run the country's largest TC class (17.5 stock), then run MOD (I'll join ya).
> 
> Just my two cents, but some people probably won't agree with me :hat:


I like this philosophy. Let's all have fun.

In the end, we'll all keep racing what our race director allows and we'll be thankful. I know I am.


----------



## Hustler

Alien ArtWerX said:


> ...the cons in foam racing is cost, longevity, and the fact that after every run you're re-adjusting ride height droop etc. After truing down a set of TC tires, you're lucky to have them last a weekend. Not picking a fight here Ken, just listing the things I have seen.:thumbsup:


Foams have been given a bad wrap. Learning to manipulate roll out, droop, sag and ride height are only a bonus, they are not a detriment. Then you get to learn how tire diameters also affect handling.

Bottom line is that, unfortunately, foam TC is dead. I want to run foam TC at R/Car because TC to me means Track Cleaner. There is no better way to lay down a groove than to run foam TC. The darker the line, the faster we go. But this is my self-interest, and not directly beneficial to R/Car.

R/Car should stay focused on being relevant in relation to the rest of the country...

-Sean


----------



## jammer

Not sure what the solution is really..... I just want to run a proper looking race car at a slower speed than 17.5 to get the racing better and also allow it to be a big big class by broadening the rules while keeping it all relatively equal. A lot to ask I know lol.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> We ran 21.5 & Silver cans together last season in F1 and the speeds were real close.
> 
> I have a few thoughts I will share after I complete my Mr.Mom duties for this 3 hour segment(yes I said duty).
> 
> *Be back in about 45 min.


Doodie?


----------



## cwoods34

My vote would go towards jumping the gun and running a 21.5 spec rubber tire, since it seems the TC "look" plus the slightly slower speeds/less torque of a 21.5 would satisfy most. A lot of people griped when VTA moved AWAY from 21.5....... here's your chance to go back to it. Plus, rubber tires will last a little longer with a bit less speed. You could always run a 25.5 if you were new and not be too far back.



Sean.... you, me and Ken. MOD FOAM.


----------



## Railroader

Just to throw a complete monkey wrench into the fire... Black can motors anyone?

Just joking, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Hustler

cwoods34 said:


> My vote would go towards jumping the gun and running a 21.5 spec rubber tire, since it seems the TC "look" plus the slightly slower speeds/less torque of a 21.5 would satisfy most. A lot of people griped when VTA moved AWAY from 21.5....... here's your chance to go back to it. Plus, rubber tires will last a little longer with a bit less speed. You could always run a 25.5 if you were new and not be too far back.


I like this point again. You don't have to run the biggest motor spec'd to the class. Running a 21.5 in 17.5 will mean you get passed, but you'd be surprised how close you'll be. The 17.5 boosted class was nearly dominated by guys running blinky at the last Grand Slam race in Cleveland. Horsepower doesn't equal speed when there is a serious traction limitation.


cwoods34 said:


> Sean.... you, me and Ken. MOD FOAM.


I'm down. Mod foam TC is some sick stuff! Miller and I went to Nats in '07 and watched the best in the country hanging the inside front tire coming off every corner because they had so much grip and rip. Simply sick, bro. But my kids will have to get their own jobs, because I won't be able to support them anymore... :wave:


-Sean


----------



## jonesy112

This is the opposite direction of the thread tonIght, but I'd be down to build a mod car. It'd give me an excuse to buy another tc6. 

I don't know about foam tires, I think I'm allergic to them. Honestly I've never run them but they seem to cost more money that rubber, at least in my outsiders impression.


----------



## trerc

USGT Class Rules and Specifications
Chassis Specification:
Any 1/10 4wd or Fwd sedan with 4 wheel independent suspension.

Weight Specification:
4wd 1450g weight Fwd 1400g weight

Body Specifications:
Any 190mm or 200mm body. Body can be any body that is NOT on the ROAR T2 body list. NO Trucks
Any "SCALE" molded wings can be used. Lexan wings 10mm maximum height / side dam height
Scale type race liveries encouraged

Tire & Wheel Specifications:
Tires-Any treaded (non slick) non belted rubber tire available 24 or 26mm. Removing belts from belted tires is not allowed. Must used a non-molded (ex. open cell foam) insert or no insert. Grinding of tire tread is NOT permitted. Sanding of mold seam to remove seam is allowed.
Wheels- Any 24 or 26mm spoke (non-dish) type wheel

Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.

Motor Specifications:
21.5 + 2s lipo batteries No tuning rotors, must use OEM rotor 12.3-12.5mm

Approved ESCs:
ESC ROAR approved spec software or USVTA list

Race Specification:
6 minute qualifiers
8 minute mains

Battery Specifications:
ROAR approved hard case batteries


Isn't this pretty much what everybody is talking about??? 

And NO, Foam tires are not the answer foam isn't dead EVERYEWHERE for no reason... Look at pan car guys and their bags and boxes of tires, look cheap? It's definitely not. Most of your average joes can get 6-8 wks on a set of rubber tires, true your foam tires down till you can just about see the wheel thru the tire (like you have to do to be competitive) and tell me what kind of life you get out of em.  I personally think foam tires is what keeps people from even thinking about running classes like WGT, myself included...


----------



## cwoods34

Given ideal setup and equal driving, a 17.5 boosted car will only be .2 to .5 seconds per lap faster than a stock 17.5 car. That's why most people just run stock.

Keven ran a boosted 13.5 and it was about as fast as a mod car..... I have a spare 13.5............ *evilgrin*


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Just to throw a complete monkey wrench into the fire... Black can motors anyone?
> 
> Just joking, move along, nothing to see here.


How bout a monkey and an engineer?


----------



## cwoods34

I wouldn't run that just because you can't run slick rubber tires. VTA/RCGT tires are JUNK............


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Given ideal setup and equal driving, a 17.5 boosted car will only be .2 to .5 seconds per lap faster than a stock 17.5 car. That's why most people just run stock.
> 
> Keven ran a boosted 13.5 and it was about as fast as a mod car..... I have a spare 13.5............ *evilgrin*


I've got a 13.5 too, as well as a 10.5. Hmmmm.....


----------



## smokefan

All I know is it SUNDAY YET???? I am ready to race !!


----------



## trerc

I agree to a point, I definitely think they're junk on a fast car but on a slower car they are a decent choice. I guess ultimately you need to decide who this class is targeted towards. is it a beginner class or just another TC platform class for the more seasoned guys that want something else to run? So far I think this is all really about tires and bodies anyway, or am I missing something? 

How bout slow touring cars with GT style bodies and premounted tires, That work for everyone? lol


----------



## flywheel93

Ignoring my pm's again Jonesy???


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not to argue with your post but the compound used on the WGT tires have a very long life. I know I don't run it all night long but I have at least run mine a few times every time I get up there and I am still on my first set and I have had this car for a few months so I figure they still have alot of life in them and I have run it a few dozen times. 

I asked earlier about what type of package was being used in our TC program and if I am correct they run 17.5 with no boost? As for next season they will be running 21.5 non boost? Please correct me if I do not have it right. I do want to run the TC class but I have been really busy with my 1/12 and trying to get WGT to take off.

I know this conversation has been about TC but I will take the time to suggest that we do need more racers in WGT. The (tires) last well after you get them cut a little bit. The cars handle well. There are a ton of 200mm bodies to run plus the cars track well in a group and are far cheaper to purchase and repair when you have a bad day. They use a 1s lipo so two of them cost what a 2s lipo costs. These to me are as close as it gets to a TC using foams as far as drivability and traction are concerned.


----------



## jammer

trerc said:


> I agree to a point, I definitely think they're junk on a fast car but on a slower car they are a decent choice. I guess ultimately you need to decide who this class is targeted towards. is it a beginner class or just another TC platform class for the more seasoned guys that want something else to run? So far I think this is all really about tires and bodies anyway, or am I missing something?
> 
> How bout slow touring cars with GT style bodies and premounted tires, That work for everyone? lol


If ya read my post about the rules we wanted earlier in this thread it allowed gt bodies and the reason for the tires were becuase of cost and you could also use the tires the 17.5 guys were getting rid of.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom I am glad you are going to run 1/12. If you need any help just ask and if I can't answer I will try to get you an answer.


----------



## jonesy112

flywheel93 said:


> Ignoring my pm's again Jonesy???


Lol damn, you got me jeff. 

I just noticed it a little bit ago, I'm painting all 3 of them tommorrow so you will have them for this weekend.


----------



## smokefan

My .02 is it should be geared towards newer/beginner people just starting onroad racing. My only concern with USGT is the tires could get expensive. In a perfect world you would have a class where the fast 17.5 tc guys could give/sell cheap there old tires for this class just throwing some things out. Kevin of course would have to sign off on what ever is decided. Ideally the class needs to be appealing to new people with the "LOOK" but not overwhelming with speed or fear there getting in the "fast guys" way.


----------



## flywheel93

jonesy112 said:


> Lol damn, you got me jeff.
> 
> I just noticed it a little bit ago, I'm painting all 3 of them tommorrow so you will have them for this weekend.


Just giving you a hard time since you never respond and I knew you wouldn't. lol.


----------



## Kevin Cole

After reading all the input of this invaluable discussion here are my thoughts...
I think we should go with it this week(and buff on it if needed).

We all know the bomber rules and they will stay the same and continue to run for free with the Mini Coopers until May 1.

_*Sportsman Touring Car*_
_-*Chassis* Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
_- _*Body* Detailed Sports Car Body like we used in RCGT...not the bubble racing sedan bodies ran in World Stock Sedan.
The car must have a number on both side and painted in true race trim._
(Maybe we can get Jamie & Jonesy to make numbers and visor graphics so and cars have similar detail)
_-*Speed Control* Any old speedo that cost less than a hundred bucks._ 
_-*Battery* Open 2cell _
_-*Tires* Open rubber tire_
_-*Gearing/FDR* Open_
_-*Motor* Tamiya Silver Can_

This class will run on Sundays only and will be subject to the normal race fee...and if Bombers show up they will run with the new STC class(for free).

We are in the middle of a bi-weekly Friday Night On Road Series that the Bombers are running(free).I do not want the new class to effect this night and encourage the guys to put the bomber body back on, change the tires, and come out and have fun with that class every other Friday(for free).

I like this idea because adds a good twist to a current local class and can be converted easy enough using hand me down tires.

The key is the detailed sport car bodies that are now lacking from on road racing.
Not everyone wants to run a classic car or a muscle car body.

This class will be ran for the remainder of the season..and maybe outdoors at Rockin' Bob Raceway.

_Next Season_ we will mirror the classes offered by ROAR as much as possible.Vintage Trans Am will be alive and well...I'm putting in a bid for the VTA Nats.We will have a ROAR regional race in the near future and stand a good chance in hosting the ROAR Nationals sometime in the future as well.Next season I would like to keep the create a club class thing to a minimum.


The important thing here is having fun and great fellowship with our peers. Lets have some fun with this and we'll see where it goes.The key components are all items most guys already have in there tool box or junk drawer.
Buy a cool new body, paint it up with a cool racing theme,borrow or buy some Sweeps or Jacos, and have some low budget Sportsman Touring Car fun.


----------



## jammer

smokefan said:


> My .02 is it should be geared towards newer/beginner people just starting onroad racing. My only concern with USGT is the tires could get expensive. In a perfect world you would have a class where the fast 17.5 tc guys could give/sell cheap there old tires for this class just throwing some things out. Kevin of course would have to sign off on what ever is decided. Ideally the class needs to be appealing to new people with the "LOOK" but not overwhelming with speed or fear there getting in the "fast guys" way.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flywheel93

When are the limiters coming Jammer?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone have any Ballistic stator packs they might want to get rid of. I cooked my 17.5 pack and I just need something else for the TC. I am not sure if it took the sensor board with it when it burnt the winds but I should be there to run 1/12 Wed.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

Throttleking I would hope that the worldstock (17.5 nonboosted class) remain as is. 
I would not think that the "fast guys" would want to run a 21.5 , but I could be wrong usually am LOL


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I agree to a point, I definitely think they're junk on a fast car but on a slower car they are a decent choice. I guess ultimately you need to decide who this class is targeted towards. is it a beginner class or just another TC platform class for the more seasoned guys that want something else to run?


I think a little bit of both. There seems to be a big leap between VTA and 17.5. I know I am having issues making the jump. 

No jokes about my VTA performance please... which leads me to your second point:


trerc said:


> So far I think this is all really about tires and bodies anyway, or am I missing something?
> 
> How bout slow touring cars with GT style bodies and premounted tires, That work for everyone? lol


Yes. It is about tires and bodies, for me. I like the VTA bodies, but I hate the tires. Though the VTA bodies would look lame with TC tires.

Maybe I'll just go mod foam. I do have a 10.5 and 13.5 laying here on the bench. hmmm... NAH!


----------



## trerc

You guys do whatever, I'm just kicking tires with everyone. I have my plate full with my onroad stuff, my next build will be a dirt oval car. lol.


----------



## flywheel93

Railroader-If you run mod foam I am wearing protective gear if I walk into the build that is for sure.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> No jokes about my VTA performance please... which leads me to your second point:


Your a fun guy to race with Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## jammer

flywheel93 said:


> When are the limiters coming Jammer?


Been working on that today.....got a message that the ones made were messed up in anodizing and also made out of a lower grade aluminum. Trying to figure out the whole mess.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin I like the way you think :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flywheel93

You get the hardware?


----------



## jammer

I have hardware that will work for your carbon ones I gave you yes.


----------



## trerc

Also I have a Novak GTS brushed esc in VERY good condition with box and manual I'd like $25 for if anyone is interested I can bring it with me Sunday .


----------



## ThrottleKing

Speed Control Any old speedo that cost less than a hundred bucks.

Kevin, Would the old GTB fit in this catagory since the new GTB2 sells for $99 at Tower.

I am asking not to start anything but that is all I have lying around and I have a few of them too. The original ones with out the lipo cutoff.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Not to argue with your post but the compound used on the WGT tires have a very long life. I know I don't run it all night long but I have at least run mine a few times every time I get up there and I am still on my first set and I have had this car for a few months so I figure they still have alot of life in them and I have run it a few dozen times.
> 
> I asked earlier about what type of package was being used in our TC program and if I am correct they run 17.5 with no boost? As for next season they will be running 21.5 non boost? Please correct me if I do not have it right. I do want to run the TC class but I have been really busy with my 1/12 and trying to get WGT to take off.
> 
> I know this conversation has been about TC but I will take the time to suggest that we do need more racers in WGT. The (tires) last well after you get them cut a little bit. The cars handle well. There are a ton of 200mm bodies to run plus the cars track well in a group and are far cheaper to purchase and repair when you have a bad day. They use a 1s lipo so two of them cost what a 2s lipo costs. These to me are as close as it gets to a TC using foams as far as drivability and traction are concerned.


I am looking for a good reason to get into WGT. The 1/12th I bought last weekend pushed it back a little on the burners though. Luckily just about everything electronics-wsie would transfer over if I do it. And I have a spare 17.5/ESC combo in the tool box also. Just need to sell a few(dozen) things first.


ThrottleKing said:


> Tom I am glad you are going to run 1/12. If you need any help just ask and if I can't answer I will try to get you an answer.


Thanks! I am going to need your help since you convinced me to go Orange Kinetic and everyone else laughed at me. 


Kevin Cole said:


> After reading all the input of this invaluable discussion here are my thoughts...
> I think we should go with it this week(and buff on it if needed).
> 
> We all know the bomber rules and they will stay the same and continue to run for free with the Mini Coopers until May 1.
> 
> _*Sportsman Touring Car*_
> _-*Chassis* Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
> _- _*Body* Detailed Sports Car Body like we used in RCGT...not the bubble racing sedan bodies ran in World Stock Sedan.
> The car must have a number on both side and painted in true race trim._
> (Maybe we can get Jamie & Jonesy to make numbers and visor graphics so and cars have similar detail)
> _-*Speed Control* Any old speedo that cost less than a hundred bucks._
> _-*Battery* Open 2cell _
> _-*Tires* Open rubber tire_
> _-*Gearing/FDR* Open_
> _-*Motor* Tamiya Silver Can_
> 
> This class will run on Sundays only and will be subject to the normal race fee...and if Bombers show up they will run with the new STC class(for free).
> 
> We are in the middle of a bi-weekly Friday Night On Road Series that the Bombers are running(free).I do not want the new class to effect this night and encourage the guys to put the bomber body back on, change the tires, and come out and have fun with that class every other Friday(for free).
> 
> I like this idea because adds a good twist to a current local class and can be converted easy enough using hand me down tires.
> 
> The key is the detailed sport car bodies that are now lacking from on road racing.
> Not everyone wants to run a classic car or a muscle car body.
> 
> This class will be ran for the remainder of the season..and maybe outdoors at Rockin' Bob Raceway.
> 
> _Next Season_ we will mirror the classes offered by ROAR as much as possible.Vintage Trans Am will be alive and well...I'm putting in a bid for the VTA Nats.We will have a ROAR regional race in the near future and stand a good chance in hosting the ROAR Nationals sometime in the future as well.Next season I would like to keep the create a club class thing to a minimum.


And... the voice or reason. My car is already set up with these rules (Igot lucky), and I can't wait for Sunday!



Kevin Cole said:


> The important thing here is having fun and great fellowship with our peers. Lets have some fun with this and we'll see where it goes.


And that is why I race at R/Car. Fun and fellowship. You guys are a blast to race with and I always leave in a better mood than when I came in. *hugs*


----------



## jonesy112

Tom....mod foam mini coopers (only the vw beetle bodies allowed). 10.5 boosted and open foam tires. Pure awesomeness


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> You guys do whatever, I'm just kicking tires with everyone. I have my plate full with my onroad stuff, my next build will be a dirt oval car. lol.


 I like kicking tires too but I SERIOUSLY did not hear you say that four letter word did I o_al


----------



## Railroader

flywheel93 said:


> Railroader-If you run mod foam I am wearing protective gear if I walk into the build that is for sure.


Woo hoo!!! :freak:

You wouldn't be the only one. I'll ask the older boy to bring his Warren Central football helmet for me to wear on the driver's stand. And a cup.


----------



## Golddome

do the slash touring cars run on sundays yet?


----------



## flywheel93

jammer said:


> I have hardware that will work for your carbon ones I gave you yes.


Thanks Jamie. I will get with ya on that, really want to race that thing.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Tom....mod foam mini coopers (only the vw beetle bodies allowed). 10.5 boosted and open foam tires. Pure awesomeness


Make it 3.5 and we have a deal! And 3-cell LiPo!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> ....Sean.... you, me and Ken. MOD FOAM.


Just the thought brings a smile to my face.



jonesy112 said:


> This is the opposite direction of the thread tonIght, but I'd be down to build a mod car. It'd give me an excuse to buy another tc6.
> 
> I don't know about foam tires, I think I'm allergic to them. Honestly I've never run them but they seem to cost more money that rubber, at least in my outsiders impression.


*1st, sadly I agree Foam is dead*. 2nd it died due to people being misled, most willingly. I could get a set of foams, cut to club race diameter to last 8+runs. A little less than some 'claim' to get with rubber. Problem is 2 fold, rubber tires don't 'show' obvious signs of being useless which leads many to run them beyond there true usefulness, second the average racers over drives the car causing the fronts to heat up more resulting in additional reduction in tire life....but they continue to use them any way. Add up the additional broken parts due to poor handling cars, less fun factor due to lack of quality racing and passing as was mentioned earlier today, the slightly higher car set price added to the reality that they truely are only good for about 10-12 runs...........Foam is not anymore expensive, just different. 



trerc said:


> USGT Class Rules and Specifications
> Chassis Specification:
> ......
> 
> And NO, Foam tires are not the answer foam isn't dead EVERYEWHERE for no reason... Look at pan car guys and their bags and boxes of tires, look cheap? It's definitely not. Most of your average joes can get 6-8 wks on a set of rubber tires, true your foam tires down till you can just about see the wheel thru the tire (like you have to do to be competitive) and tell me what kind of life you get out of em.  I personally think foam tires is what keeps people from even thinking about running classes like WGT, myself included...


My box of tires for 1/12th stock was 3 sets for the whole weekend and that was only to keep the desired diameter, the tires are still perfectly useful and will likely get me through another 4 or 5 runs each. World GT was practice and all racing on the same set and the are still in excellent condition. IF your getting 6-8 weeks (30+ runs) on rubber, you could be faster just as some who run foam tires big could be faster. It is the misconceptions that keep people from Foam Classes, TC, WGT, or 1/12. Trevor, you a solid enough driver if you tried WGT you would be amazed at the level of control you have and it makes for some awesome racing.


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> Tom....mod foam mini coopers (only the vw beetle bodies allowed). 10.5 boosted and open foam tires. Pure awesomeness


 WOW!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Railroader

Since we have that all sorted out.

Next class... Tamiya Semi Truck Racing!!! We'll call it Tamiya Semi Truck Remote Controlled Indy On Road Grand Tourismo or TSTRCIORGT for short.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> I like kicking tires too but I SERIOUSLY did not hear you say that four letter word did I o_al



Yeeeeep, I'm gonna go play out at Corns house on Thursdays because I miss racing twice a week, He's less than 20 min from my work...


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Make it 3.5 and we have a deal! And 3-cell LiPo!


Only if you supply helmets and cups for everyone on the drivers stand. And we will install a catch fence around kevins announcer stand to protect him


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks! I am going to need your help since you convinced me to go Orange Kinetic and everyone else laughed at me. {quote}

Tom, They laughed at me too when I started running the Kinetic but they don't anymore.

The Novak is back and the Kinetic is a very good platform. 
Yes it is bulky but it is very smooth and it has many tuning features which you probably have found out. I do occasionally get dailed out with so many adjustments.

You will be happy with it. I am.

Look at it this way, The Tekin has been out for a while and has a ton of racer feedback and support that is available to the racers out there. The Kinetic no, but in a very short time I have been able to get up to speed with everyone with no support and trying to figure it out myself. And I am not that good of a racer either. So it is only a matter of time that all of its features and capabilitys will come to light as support for this esc grows.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

It is the misconceptions that keep people from Foam Classes, TC, WGT, or 1/12. Trevor, you a solid enough driver if you tried WGT you would be amazed at the level of control you have and it makes for some awesome racing.[/QUOTE]

I agree 100%

Drive a WGT and you would just kick yourself for not doing it sooner.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Bull Ring Dirt Oval and Off Road Racing all summer long at R/CAR.

Progress was made over the weekend and look for big things outside this summer.

If you have never came out to enjoy our outdoor program you're missing something, and we can play under the lights as well...plus the food is even better


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone have any Ballistic stator packs they might want to get rid of. I cooked my 17.5 pack and I just need something else for the TC. I am not sure if it took the sensor board with it when it burnt the winds but I should be there to run 1/12 Wed.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I have a 17.5 stator for a ballistic I'm selling. I'll bring it wed if you want it. Asking 20$ for it


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> My box of tires for 1/12th stock was 3 sets for the whole weekend and that was only to keep the desired diameter, the tires are still perfectly useful and will likely get me through another 4 or 5 runs each. World GT was practice and all racing on the same set and the are still in excellent condition. IF your getting 6-8 weeks (30+ runs) on rubber, you could be faster just as some who run foam tires big could be faster. It is the misconceptions that keep people from Foam Classes, TC, WGT, or 1/12. Trevor, you a solid enough driver if you tried WGT you would be amazed at the level of control you have and it makes for some awesome racing.


I agree I could be faster and I'm working on cleaning up my lines and not over driving the car... I just can't get into foam tires on carpet, Its a shame because other than that I really like the WGT cars. For whatever reason when I chuck a foam tire up in a tire truer I just wanna groove it with a cutoff wheel. :tongue:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Frank, are you going to come back?

I hope to run WGT again Wed. it was a blast last week.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> I have a 17.5 stator for a ballistic I'm selling. I'll bring it wed if you want it. Asking 20$ for it


Bring it.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jetmechG550

Yeah I got really tied up with work. I was gone on and off and we were down a guy due to foot surgery so we had to pick up coverage for him, then I got sick twice and trying to recover now. I'm hoping to be back wednesday, if I can keep things down


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Bull Ring Dirt Oval and Off Road Racing all summer long at R/CAR.
> 
> Progress was made over the weekend and look for big things outside this summer.
> 
> If you have never came out to enjoy our outdoor program you're missing something, and we can play under the lights as well...plus the food is even better


Can't wait to see what you guys do with this, I do consider R/car my home track, great facilities, great friends. I plan on coming out and watching some of the 1/4 scale action too!


----------



## ThrottleKing

trerc said:


> I agree I could be faster and I'm working on cleaning up my lines and not over driving the car... I just can't get into foam tires on carpet, Its a shame because other than that I really like the WGT cars. For whatever reason when I chuck a foam tire up in a tire truer I just wanna groove it with a cutoff wheel. :tongue:


AGGGG. Next time I see you I will get you some wheel time behind my WGT, then tell me what you think. I would bet you will change your mind. Besides if you crash it it is usually only a king pin that is $2.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

jetmechG550 said:


> Yeah I got really tied up with work. I was gone on and off and we were down a guy due to foot surgery so we had to pick up coverage for him, then I got sick twice and trying to recover now. I'm hoping to be back wednesday, if I can keep things down


I'll buy you some chilli cheese nachos to make you feel better.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

trerc said:


> Can't wait to see what you guys do with this, I do consider R/car my home track, great facilities, great friends. I plan on coming out and watching some of the 1/4 scale action too!


Come out and I'll let you wheel one Trevor... you can drive the one in the case at the track.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Frank, See if you can talk Steve into coming too. Not to get emotional but I had some good times running with you guys and I would like to race you again.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Jeremiah...

We had some of the best World GT guys in the country here Saturday...you've been begging for playmates right?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I thought for sure you and Riddle would have came out to run against some top level talent...and at least more cars than normal.

It seems there is around ten cars around the area and never more than two show up at the same time.

Saturday we had nine I think.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey Frank, See if you can talk Steve into coming too.


Seconded.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Jeremiah...
We had some of the best World GT guys in the country here Saturday...you've been begging for playmates right? {quote}K.Cole




Well I had some personal stuff this weekend. I lost my mom one year ago this weekend. I wanted too but I needed to spend time with my dad and we decorated her headstone.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Good call bro...I hate the dates fell the way they did.


----------



## smokefan

Playmates did you say playmates I will bring my camera errr nevermind your not talking about the playmates I am thinking of LOLOLOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am ready for Wed racing though.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Gregg, are you goint to make it on Wed.?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## GHBECK

I'll try to be there J.


----------



## smokefan

Trevor you running 17.5 Sunday along with vta?


----------



## ThrottleKing

GHBECK said:


> I'll try to be there J.


Great, I look forward to it.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## GHBECK

ThrottleKing said:


> Gregg, are you goint to make it on Wed.?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I've got some work to do on my cars to get em' up to par, I need the track time mos' def'!


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Trevor you running 17.5 Sunday along with vta?


Dunno, VTA or 17.5 and mini cooper, or hell I may run all 3 lol.


----------



## jetmechG550

I know Steve has been busy with work too and baby #2 has given a couple "early arrival" scares LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

GHBECK said:


> I've got some work to do on my cars to get em' up to par, I need the track time mos' def'!


Your WGT seemed fine to me, it was all I could do to compete with you.
Hopefully all goes well with the new D3 and my Kinetic as I haven't tried it yet and I have no idea how to adjust the esc for it unless it runs similar to the Ballistic.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

jetmechG550 said:


> I know Steve has been busy with work too and baby #2 has given a couple "early arrival" scares LOL


I understand, mine did the same to us when he was born. 

But if Gregg and you can come and it's possible Dunn might have his ready we could really have a good night of WGT.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

If I could convince one of my buddies with mad paint skillz to spray a body for me real quick, I'll run in the new Sportsman TC class debut.

Bill-do you have anymore Sweeps?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Kevin, did you read my earlir post on the GTB. I was wondering if the original GTB would be ok since the new GTB2 was selling for $99 at Tower?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jetmechG550

we'll see, I feel like I back wrestling and fighting again, dropped 11 pounds since saturday


----------



## Kevin Cole

The old GTB will be fine.

I would hate for guys to go buy a new ESC(GTB2) for this class...we all have something or access to something that will do the job.

Once again...everyone needs to keep it cheap, simple, and fun(Like most of Jamie's girlfriends I've met).
[Now that takes one painter out of the equation...doh]


----------



## ThrottleKing

jetmechG550 said:


> we'll see, I feel like I back wrestling and fighting again, dropped 11 pounds since saturday


Well I don't know how you feel but why can't I lose 11 pounds when I get sick. I had pneumonia last year and didn't lose a thing. HA

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> The old GTB will be fine.
> 
> I would hate for guys to go buy a new ESC(GTB2) for this class...we all have something or access to something that will do the job.
> 
> Once again...everyone needs to keep it cheap, simple, and fun(Like most of Jamie's girlfriends I've met).
> [Now that takes one painter out of the equation...doh]


Great, I have some of those. If the guys are not running boost or much of it I might put one in to run the RCGT too. Are those 17.5 or 21.5?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

World Stock Sedan(formally RCGT at our track)

17.5 spec
21.5 boosted


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> If I could convince one of my buddies with mad paint skillz to spray a body for me real quick, I'll run in the new Sportsman TC class debut.
> 
> Bill-do you have anymore Sweeps?


You get me a body and paint, and you will have a body painted for Sunday Kevin. 

I've also got a few sets of used sweeps, and a set each of jaco blues and rcgt xpatterns for sale if anyone is needing any. Let me know, I'll let them go cheap. 10$ a set


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well then if I can get the 17.5 Ballistic pack and a set of tires and a body I am all in for RCGT. Probably shoot for Sunday but Friday is a possibility too. I am looking forward to it. Though not as much as WGT but still anxious to run. Since I haven't ran rubber TC what compounds are allowed in RCGT? I have only ran foam TC in the past and a short stint in VTA before I stepped out for a couple seasons.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jonesy- I'll take a set of Sweeps and the Jacos


----------



## ThrottleKing

Is there a website for the permitted body list for RCGT or is there one on the R/Car site? 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

RCGT is gone at R/CAR

Now it is World Stock Sedan...and it is a open sedan body


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Well then if I can get the 17.5 Ballistic pack and a set of tires and a body I am all in for RCGT. Probably shoot for Sunday but Friday is a possibility too. I am looking forward to it. Though not as much as WGT but still anxious to run. Since I haven't ran rubber TC what compounds are allowed in RCGT? I have only ran foam TC in the past and a short stint in VTA before I stepped out for a couple seasons.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Sweep 32s are the most common, although few run jaco blues and sorex 32s


----------



## jammer

Kevin Cole said:


> The old GTB will be fine.
> 
> I would hate for guys to go buy a new ESC(GTB2) for this class...we all have something or access to something that will do the job.
> 
> Once again...everyone needs to keep it cheap, simple, and fun(Like most of Jamie's girlfriends I've met).
> [Now that takes one painter out of the equation...doh]


Ouch lol


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> If I could convince one of my buddies with mad paint skillz to spray a body for me real quick, I'll run in the new Sportsman TC class debut.


"mad paint skillz", that rules me out lately. I'm lucky to create a one paint wonder out without messing it up.


----------



## Railroader

We racing this Friday?


----------



## jonesy112

jammer said:


> Ouch lol


It's even funnier bc it's true


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> We racing this Friday?


Never mind, I checked the website schedule.

Woo hoo! We are!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...Racing this Wednesday & Friday (Sunday too)

_However, we will no longer offer Thursday practice.

I hate it for Mr.Yelle because he is the only one who comes out.

With the extreme heat/elect. bills we've had this season, it makes no(business)sense to open and heat the place up for a couple guys at best._


----------



## starrx

trerc said:


> I think VTA is an excellent place for a driver to get their feet wet in onroad racing and it continues to be a somewhat strong class at R/car. I like bombers for being budget oriented also well suited for the novice driver. I think if anything maybe 'attempt' to get USGT going for next season racing any ROAR approved spec esc and a 21.5 motor as I don't think there is really need for 2 25.5 classes or 2 silvercan TC classes, many chassis won't accept the silvercan without some for of modifications anyway due to the extremely large bushings. I think there is just a need for a class that will satisfy the 'hobbiest' that doesn't care for the looks of the traditional easter egg tc cars. With that said I think the current USGT class does that pretty well.


you took the words out my mouth...i think the USGT class would be best if there was another tc class
use the tamiya or hpi type bodies
use the vta 26mm front tires on all four [email protected] least you know they work
21.5 motors
& may be a lipo limit like 5000 50c
that might work..alot of ppl still have the vta fronts & 21.5 motors
just tryna help


----------



## BadSign

Railroader, you racing VTA Friday? I will be. 2 races at the rug in 2 weeks, compared to 2 a year. Beats my previous record by 50 weeks!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Railroader, you racing VTA Friday? I will be. 2 races at the rug in 2 weeks, compared to 2 a year. Beats my previous record by 50 weeks!


I'll be there with the girls. I'll probably run VTA and The girls racing mini coopers, but I'll be focussing on setting up my 1/12th. I'll also have my Sportsman TC to run.


----------



## THE READER

great guys!! looking forward to racing vta with you all again . maybe will have a good vta showing friday :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Kevin, perhaps you might want to specify the silver can motor the way the TCS rules packages do. "Tamiya 540-J motor (item 53689)".


----------



## THE READER

wow look!!! badsign and railroader have the same amount of post


----------



## THE READER

THE READER said:


> wow look!!! badsign and railroader have the same amount of post


oops my bad!!


----------



## Mackin

Had a great time last weekend at the Grand Slam, looking forward to coming back.

chuck


----------



## Kevin Cole

You're always welcome Chuck...glad you made the trip.

Hope to visit The Gate real soon too.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I've read a lot of comments about how many runs you can get out of rubber tires. I've also read that some people feel that the VTA tires are "junk". While I won't disagree that normal rubber TC tires do have a limited number of ideal runs, VTA tires seem to have a much longer useful life. 

My most recent set of VTA tires is 3 months old. I would estimate that they have 50 runs on them at this point. To put in another way, these tires have raced on carpet for no less than 250 minutes or 4+ hours. The inside tread on the front tires is just starting to wear out and front/rear tires have expanded a bit from traction compound. I could use these tires during the 1st or 2nd heat of normal Sunday club racing and challenge for TQ. By the end of the day these tires might have *too much traction*, so I would either need to go to a newer set or adjust my setup to free up the car. 

I could take these "worn out" tires and put them on my Bomber and run them for another 8-12 weeks competitively on carpet before I would consider saving them for outdoor parking lot/asphalt racing. I would probably get a 1-2 weeks more out of these tires before they are completely bald (but still useable for bashing). In the end I could have gotten 6 months of competitve racing out of one set of VTA tires. I would consider this an incredible value.

I won't argue that a newer set of tires probably would have performed more consistently. But I _would _argue that the average VTA or Bomber racer with a decent car wouldn't see a significant difference between a new broken-in set and a "worn-out" set of tires in their lap times. They might need to slightly adjust their setup for the differences in grip level of the tires, but this is no different than adjusting for the varying levels of grip on the track during the day.


----------



## PDK RACING

Man I never knew a peaceful debate about rubber tires could be so damn interesting....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another issue with VTA tires that does come up is that they take too long to break in. The issue is that you need to do a bit of extra prep on the VTA tires before you first race them on carpet. Here is what I did with the tires I raced with this past weekend.

-*Clean wheels/tires before gluing*
I usually use dish-washing soap on the wheels and rinse with water to remove any oils. If I'm at the track, I will use hand soap. I spray a towel with motor spray and wipe off the inside edge of the tire.

-*Glue the tires to the wheels*
I use Losi tire glue (I prefer medium to thin) to mount the tires. I use small rubber bands that I got from the office supply area of a store to hold the tire tight. I also make sure to glue the outside sidewall of the tire to sidewall of the wheel to create a better bond.

-*Clean off the treads before applying traction compound*
The tread on new VTA tires will look a bit shiny or reflective when new. I'm not sure if this is from the molding process or mold release chemicals. If you don't remove this layer, traction compound will not penetrate the tires. There are a few ways to prep the tire for compound.
- Use a cleaning agent to clean the tire. Goo Gone works fairly well and is inexpensive. It also does a good job of cleaning the tires.
- Use 400-600 grit sand paper to scuff the tires. This will also remove the shiny layer with a minimal amount of effort. The goal is to just remove the shine.
- Run the car on an abrasive surface such as textured cement, rough asphalt, or a cement block. You can also hold you car in place on the ground and let it spin the tires (be careful as this is hard on the motor/drive line).
- After cleaning off the tires, use a cleaning agent to clean the tires before applying traction compound.

*Apply traction compound to soften tires*
After gluing and prepping the VTA tires, I will apply a few treatments of traction compound to initially soften the tires. I prefer to use Paragon for this inital prep, but other traction compounds will work as well. I apply a good coating of traction compound to the tire and let it sit/air dry. After the tire dries, I will apply traction compound a 2nd time and let it air dry. At this point the tires should be good to go. I might apply traction compound a 3rd time if I'm going to let the tires sit overnight in a bag before running.

*Mount the tires on the car*
After mounting the tires to the car, perform you normal pre-race tire prep. You should have good traction at this point.


I mounted up a new set of tires on Friday night. After prepping my tires in the above manner this past weekend, my car had plenty of traction. I was turning lap times that were good enough to place me solidly in the A-main (even though my driving wasn't). By Sunday I qualified 5th overall and finished 3rd. I will probably use these tires for the next few months in VTA.

----------

One final note/caution: Do not let traction compound soak into VTA tires after they are initially broken in or they will swell/balloon up excessively. This can lead to tires that are rounded off, have too much traction, or cause your car to traction roll. 

If you are using Paragon, I would only allow the traction compound to sit on the tire for a minute before wiping off the excess. Jack the Gripper doesn't seem to be as agressive, but I still would wipe the excess off in a few minutes.

----------

Other racers may use different techniques for their VTA tires, but my method has resulted in fairly consistent tires that last quite a long time.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I've read a lot of comments about how many runs you can get out of rubber tires. I've also read that some people feel that the VTA tires are "junk". While I won't disagree that normal rubber TC tires do have a limited number of ideal runs, VTA tires seem to have a much longer useful life.
> 
> My most recent set of VTA tires is 3 months old. I would estimate that they have 50 runs on them at this point. To put in another way, these tires have raced on carpet for no less than 250 minutes or 4+ hours. The inside tread on the front tires is just starting to wear out and front/rear tires have expanded a bit from traction compound. I could use these tires during the 1st or 2nd heat of normal Sunday club racing and challenge for TQ. By the end of the day these tires might have *too much traction*, so I would either need to go to a newer set or adjust my setup to free up the car.
> 
> I could take these "worn out" tires and put them on my Bomber and run them for another 8-12 weeks competitively on carpet before I would consider saving them for outdoor parking lot/asphalt racing. I would probably get a 1-2 weeks more out of these tires before they are completely bald (but still useable for bashing). In the end I could have gotten 6 months of competitve racing out of one set of VTA tires. I would consider this an incredible value.
> 
> I won't argue that a newer set of tires probably would have performed more consistently. But I _would _argue that the average VTA or Bomber racer with a decent car wouldn't see a significant difference between a new broken-in set and a "worn-out" set of tires in their lap times. They might need to slightly adjust their setup for the differences in grip level of the tires, but this is no different than adjusting for the varying levels of grip on the track during the day.


I agree, they are not "junk", but they do require a lot of work and they change too much. From the package you need to break them in aver a long period of time and then you need to be careful with your tire treatments. 

They work VERY well for the bomber class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> I agree, they are not "junk", but they do require a lot of work and they change too much. From the package you need to break them in aver a long period of time and then you need to be careful with your tire treatments.
> 
> They work VERY well for the bomber class.


I think a better point is that *ALL *tires require some work if you expect consistancy from them. 

But I disagree that new VTA tires require a long time period to break them in. After mounting my tires, I probably spend 1-2 minutes per tire removing the shine/mold release. This process can be made quicker at the track if you have access to a tire truer. It only takes about 10 minutes for an application of traction compound to air dry. In less than one round of racing, you can make newly mounted VTA tires have all the grip you need.

In all, I spend about 1 hour mounting and prepping a set of VTA tires. After that I might occasionally check to make sure the glue bead is holding up. If anyone is having issues with new VTA tires, I'll be glad to help them at the track.


----------



## PDK RACING

Foam tire care
1. open box and place tire on truer begine to true
2. place tire on car install traction compound of your choise before race
3.Race...:wave:
Sorry I just had too...But god bless all you vta tire users..I no I said a prayer before each use...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Today you can buy a set of *trued* foam tires from most manufacturers that are plug and play. Just pray you don't crack the wheel/rim on your first run.

When I first started racing 6-cell stock foam TC, the tires came out of the package at 2.5+ inches in diameter and had square edges. No one told me that it was a good idea to true the tires. No one told me that I should round off the edges of new foam tires. No one told me that it was a good idea to glue the edges of foam tires to prevent chunking. When they did tell me that I needed to make the tires smaller for better performance, my budget minded brain thought they were crazy. 

I agree that foam tires have better grip. However, we rarely get the whole story in the rubber vs. foam debate when it comes to cost.

Pros
- Foam = better grip
- Foam = more consistant grip between different sets of same compound from same manufacturer (usually, but foam batches CAN vary)

Cons
- Foam = decreasing diameter per run means contast adjusting for racers with limited sets of tires
- Foam = broken wheels or chunked tires can occur to new wheels or to put it another way, less cost effective for newer racers
- Foam = requires access to tire truer for best performance. Cost of tire truer may be prohibitive to budget racers. Access to tire truer at track may be limited or non-existant or may be on a per use cost basis.

The reality is that there is no perfect tire for any form of racing. All tires wear out in competitive racing. As such, racers have to make a compromise when selecting the optimal tire for their racing conditions. I just find it disingenuous when advocates of foam tire r/c racing are dismissive of the potentially negative and/or costly aspects of using foam tires.

Speaking as a budget-minded 4wd touring car racer, I am happy to give up a little performance in the short term if that means gaining a tire that I'm able to use more in the long term.


----------



## rjvk

I raced foam tires from the time they became popular until they were done. In the beginning, the tires were harder, had smaller rims, and overall a bit less grip. By the time it was over, they were much softer, on a bigger rim, and had unreal traction. In the beginning, you got more club race runs with the harder tire, and you could save the now small tire for high traction large turnout races. In the end, you cutting the tire to 57 mm or smaller for club racing, but now with a bigger rim and softer foam, you had limited runs even at club races. Not to mention the cars were exponentially harder to drive since you did away with the harder ring of foam on the outside of the fronts ("plaid").

It really has little to do with chunking or changing rollout/ride height, and much more to do with $$$ and cars that were tough to drive except for the very talented. I know someone will pop up and say their foam car was always a dream boat, but I don't think that is common. The current popularity of foam attests to this.

The thing is, I was a huge fan of foam tires. They were cost effective when it was all 50mm rims and purple/plaid. Too much of a good thing killed it.:drunk:


----------



## smokefan

I should have 1 with me for novice cooper Sunday, Kyle for vta and I will run 17.5
See you all Sunday.


----------



## Railroader

I found a handy chart for those of us with bad vision. A chart that gives you the measurements of 64p spur gears. So you can measure the outer diameter and find the number of teeth.

https://nordex.com/cc603


----------



## charlie2755

Anyone for World Stock Wednesday night??? Bring 'em and Let's race!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am working on getting mine going. Sorry I wont have it done by tomorrow.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

All this talk of the state of RC, new classes, foam v. rubber, helmets, cups, and racing semi trucks has inspired me to go through my current operational race cars and tweaking them and fixing them. But mostly it was watching what I could of the big race last weekend and envying those who raced.

In my VTA car alone I have found 4 major issues that have been affecting handling and performance. I installed a new faster servo to replace the one I scavenged earlier this week for the M-06.

I also have set up two cars that meet the new class rules, one for me to drive and one for one of the kids to try out. 

I set up a AE 18R for my 7 year old to practice driving around the living room. 

Put some bling on the new M0-6 - aluminium front uprights I had bought for my M-05 but never put on. Should go much faster now right?

Tomorrow I am going to go through the kids' M-03 cars to see what havoc the Grand Slam TQ-ers have wrought.

And I also have finally gotten the light kit for my Semi Truck in and will be installing that.

WOW!

But *mostly* I want to get the CRC Gen-XL on the track to shake it down. I'm still trying to figure out what ESC programming I want on it.

I am beginning to love this hobby about as much as I did when I first started. It has been a great day.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> All this talk of the state of RC, new classes, foam v. rubber, helmets, cups, and racing semi trucks has inspired me to go through my current operational race cars and tweaking them and fixing them. But mostly it was watching what I could of the big race last weekend and envying those who raced.
> 
> In my VTA car alone I have found 4 major issues that have been affecting handling and performance. I installed a new faster servo to replace the one I scavenged earlier this week for the M-06.
> 
> I also have set up two cars that meet the new class rules, one for me to drive and one for one of the kids to try out.
> 
> I set up a AE 18R for my 7 year old to practice driving around the living room.
> 
> Put some bling on the new M0-6 - aluminium front uprights I had bought for my M-05 but never put on. Should go much faster now right?
> 
> Tomorrow I am going to go through the kids' M-03 cars to see what havoc the Grand Slam TQ-ers have wrought.
> 
> And I also have finally gotten the light kit for my Semi Truck in and will be installing that.
> 
> WOW!
> 
> But *mostly* I want to get the CRC Gen-XL on the track to shake it down. I'm still trying to figure out what ESC programming I want on it.
> 
> I am beginning to love this hobby about as much as I did when I first started. It has been a great day.


So, other than that, what else have you done today Tom? lol. I can barely keep 2 cars together


----------



## Kevin Cole

After a little testing at the track tonight I have decided to tweak the Sportsman TC class a bit...this should allow more growth from class to class for the future.

A 25.5 brushless and the Tamiya Silver Can J Motor are very close in speed...the Tamiya might have a slight advantage.

Here are the rules with changes included...

_*Sportsman Touring Car*_
_-*Chassis* Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
_- _*Body* Open Sports Car Body...racing paint scheme would be nice._
_-*Speed Control* Any old Brushed speedo or a ESC from the ROAR Spec list in blinky mode._ 
_-*Battery* Open 2cell(ROAR Approved) _
_-*Tires* Open rubber tire_
_-*Gearing/FDR* Open_
_-*Motor* Tamiya Silver Can or Novak 25.5 Brushless_

These rules will allow the Bomber guys to switch over with ease, plus will work as a nice stepping stone before VTA or World Stock Sedan.

Bring em out this weekend and we'll run them.


----------



## jonesy112

charlie2755 said:


> Anyone for World Stock Wednesday night??? Bring 'em and Let's race!


theres a pretty good chance ill have mine there to run tommorrow night


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> So, other than that, what else have you done today Tom? lol. I can barely keep 2 cars together


Not a whole lot. 

I have a great wife.

Though I did cook dinner for the ten of us. And I also put the two little ones to bed while Rachael was at the church for music practice.

Other than that it has been all RC today. What a great day.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> After a little testing at the track tonight I have decided to tweak the Sportsman TC class a bit...this should allow more growth from class to class for the future.
> 
> A 25.5 brushless and the Tamiya Silver Can J Motor are very close in speed...the Tamiya might have a slight advantage.
> 
> Here are the rules with changes included...
> 
> _*Sportsman Touring Car*_
> _-*Chassis* Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
> _- _*Body* Open Sports Car Body...racing paint scheme would be nice._
> _-*Speed Control* Any old Brushed speedo or a ESC from the ROAR Spec list in blinky mode._
> _-*Battery* Open 2cell(ROAR Approved) _
> _-*Tires* Open rubber tire_
> _-*Gearing/FDR* Open_
> _-*Motor* Tamiya Silver Can or Novak 25.5 Brushless_
> 
> These rules will allow the Bomber guys to switch over with ease, plus will work as a nice stepping stone before VTA or World Stock Sedan.
> 
> Bring em out this weekend and we'll run them.


I'll have mine on Friday with a silver can installed. FDR around 5.7. I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## jammer

jonesy112 said:


> theres a pretty good chance ill have mine there to run tommorrow night


Me too...... I think this will be a great class and hope all 3 establishments will run the class (rcar, slots, and Hobby Town summer). Gonna be some good close fun racing!!!


----------



## indymodz

As soon as I can get an esc and motor ill have one to run. Anyone with a gtb and/or 25.5 winding for sale let me know.


----------



## smokefan

I'll give the sportsman tc a try with my 25.5,if my McAllister Lexus body is ok to run ??


----------



## Miller Time

All right guys, those that did not get enough of an RC fix this weekend or want an awesome warmup before the regionals, here is your chance.

The Gate in Cleveland is having their Winter season Finale. Awesome group of guys (a lot of whom came down to support the Big Rug) Format will all so be a test for the proposed format next year in the Grandslam


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jammer said:


> Kinda what we were going for just on a more wider range. Bomber and vta attendance looks to be down anyways locally lately.
> 
> Just trying to establish a weekly class that more will actually show up for.


I finally got my Bomber done this week (married with children) and I know at least one other guy who is making one too. So, a couple Bombers will be added to the ranks. It all takes time. 

I am wondering what happens to a another car that rear ends this one...instant ramp! I'm slow, so it will happen!

:tongue:


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is running 1/12 scale tonight. Just wondering what turnout will be. I may be late tonight but will just go to the end of the line where i belong...


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Who is running 1/12 scale tonight. Just wondering what turnout will be. I may be late tonight but will just go to the end of the line where i belong...


I'm not going to race but I am going to stop by for a few. I know David Lee wil be there. I think it will be the normal turnout.


Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

I'm out (again)


----------



## jammer

smokefan said:


> I'll give the sportsman tc a try with my 25.5,if my McAllister Lexus body is ok to run ??


Yep its ok:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

That is pretty much the perfect style of body for the class - in my opinion.


----------



## smokefan

jammer said:


> Yep its ok:thumbsup:


 I will keep that in mind then, Still going with the 17.5 for this wkend though
I will see if I can NOT break anything this wk.


----------



## smokefan

Tom will you have anyone for novice this wk?


----------



## PDK RACING

Doctor pulled my super license for the night.


----------



## BadSign

smokefan said:


> Tom will you have anyone for novice this wk?


And are you running VTA?

I might have a novice racer this Friday- and no, it's not me.


----------



## smokefan

Brian I can only race Sunday this wk. Fri I will be in Madison picking up my oldest from College. No vta for me, Kyle will be running it though.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom will you have anyone for novice this wk?


Yes, I'll have the three boys with me.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I might have a novice racer this Friday- and no, it's not me.


[Dark-side-voice] All too easy. [/Dark-side-voice]


----------



## PDK RACING

jetmechG550 said:


> I'm out (again)


U coming back soon. Haven't seen ya in a while


----------



## jetmechG550

Yeah, my work schedule (or lack of) went haywire, I had a few trips come up and we had a guy out of the rotation due to a surgery. Plus I got sick twice and still trying to recover from the latest.


----------



## Lugnutz

MillerTime are you going to the Hurricane or is anybody else going?


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> MillerTime are you going to the Hurricane or is anybody else going?


Sean, Cody, and myself are going :thumbsup:


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> Sean, Cody, and myself are going :thumbsup:


Weather looks bad, smith and I are going to make a decision tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lugnutz

I'm sick of snow and ice.


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Me too...... I think this will be a great class and hope all 3 establishments will run the class (rcar, slots, and Hobby Town summer). Gonna be some good close fun racing!!!


Did you guys get a chance to run some practice or even a couple heats of the new Sportsman TC class last night? If you did, how did it go?


----------



## cwoods34

Got my new chassis today..... car is ready for action now! I'm hoping the weather doesn't cause any problems for the weekend.

MR. BARTON..... the '007 is sitting on my table nearly complete. After some rebuilt shocks and a setup it'll be ready for some VTA action. I'll bring it up to the track Sunday afternoon.

The same goes to Capt. Jack Motorsports..... I'll have the borrowed M05 parts/chassis Sunday afternoon, too!


----------



## jammer

I ran a bunch of laps when I first got there and they were all back to back within a tenth or two each lap. Very consistant and fun. I ended up sticking a 21.5 in it and boosting it in the 17.5 class just to run with a few guys. But I'm really digging the 25.5 with those tires and bodies!!!!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Got my new chassis today..... car is ready for action now! I'm hoping the weather doesn't cause any problems for the weekend.
> 
> MR. BARTON..... the '007 is sitting on my table nearly complete. After some rebuilt shocks and a setup it'll be ready for some VTA action. I'll bring it up to the track Sunday afternoon.
> 
> The same goes to Capt. Jack Motorsports..... I'll have the borrowed M05 parts/chassis Sunday afternoon, too!


Does your new chassis start with As and end with sociated?


----------



## smokefan

Cody thanks, see ya Sunday.


----------



## Hustler

jonesy112 said:


> Does your new chassis start with As and end with sociated?


I always did wonder why Miller didn't run for Ociated, because he brings the rest of it to the table automatically...

-Sean


----------



## BadSign

Who's racing VTA tonight? I got 1 novice with me as well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR Big Rug On-Road Racing Tonight

*Points Race # 4*

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm

$10 for the first entry...$5 for additional
(Bombers & Mini-Cooper run for free)

R/CAR Cafe open all evening with a variety of good eats*


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Who's racing VTA tonight? I got 1 novice with me as well.


I am. Also Sportsman TC and perhaps Mini Cooper.

I'll also have the girls racing mini cooper and perhaps one of them racing the bomber.


----------



## jammer

Critter and I will be there for Sportsman TC on Sunday. May even talk Jones into putting one on the track too. I know K.Cole has his for Sunday as well. Any others?


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Critter and I will be there for Sportsman TC on Sunday. May even talk Jones into putting one on the track too. I know K.Cole has his for Sunday as well. Any others?


You going to make it tonight?


----------



## jammer

No we will be at IndyRC tonight running our big cars and the new tc cars.


----------



## trerc

Hustler said:


> I always did wonder why Miller didn't run for Ociated, because he brings the rest of it to the table automatically...
> 
> -Sean


He was done with that outfit when they discontinued production of the foam version...:tongue:

See ya all Sunday!


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> He was done with that outfit when they discontinued production of the foam version...:tongue:
> 
> See ya all Sunday!


So I shouldnt wait for the tc6-kmf (ken miller foam) edition?


----------



## PDK RACING

Could you imagine how far his chest would stick out if the kmf was put into production.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

PDK RACING said:


> Could you imagine how far his chest would stick out if the kmf was put into production.


Far enough to reach to where his mustache used to ride.:wave:


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> So I shouldnt wait for the tc6-kmf (ken miller foam) edition?


I wouldn't hold your breath, I hear foam is dead...


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet? I am ready for some racing


----------



## Railroader

A nice relaxed and FUN night of racing tonight. Three classes was crazy, as always. Luckily nothing broke. And I won one (mini coopers)!

Matt ran a great program tonight. Cooking in the cafe and keeping us on schedule! Thanks for letting me run my Sportsman TC with the Bomber tonight. I loved the feel of the lower speed for that class. It'll probably be a tick faster than VTA.

My 1/12th felt very good out there tonight for its National Debut. It is HOOKED! Just need to add a couple teeth and do whatever it takes not to fry the motors.

I am really looking forward to Sunday. Save some pit spaces together for me and the boys please.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Rock Star Paints *__*by Jonesy*_

_After spending an afternoon at the emergency room and all evening at the hospital with Zane...Matt sent me this awesome pic of my Sportsman Touring Car body that my buddy Mike Jones expedited for me.

Zane has what looks like an infected toe from a hangnail...although his nails have not grown enough to even clip.It was red yesterday, black & blue this morning...and twice its size and nasty by 1pm.
With all newborns, infection is a major concern.They are keeping him for the weekend (on a antibiotic drip) and doing several tests.I had to hold him down while hey lanced his toe, and then squeezed all the fluid out...that was tough(remember he is only 2wks old).He just had a spinal block earlier this evening...that was a moment as well.

Angie is pretty stressed/freaked out, but like I told her... he is in great hands where he's at.

I stayed home from the track tonight(Friday) to be there for Angie & Zane.

I will be at the track both Sat.(Oval) and Sunday(On Road)...I cant do much more than sit & wait at the hospital...and Angie insists that I come over and take care of our guys...and clear my mind.

Lets run efficient programs both days so I can get home to the both of them as quick as possible...I wont be able to hang out afterwords and talk racing either day this week.

Thanks for understanding...
I'll see y'all Sat. & Sun.

*Special Thx to Jonesy for cheering me up after a miserable day._


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> stayed home from the track tonight(Friday) to be there for Angie & Zane.
> 
> I will be at the track both Sat.(Oval) and Sunday(On Road)...I cant do much more than sit & wait at the hospital...and Angie insists that I come over and take care of our guys...and clear my mind.
> 
> Lets run efficient programs both days so I can get home to the both of them as quick as possible...I wont be able to hang out afterwords and talk racing either day this week.
> 
> Thanks for understanding...
> I'll see y'all Sat. & Sun.
> 
> *Special Thx to Jonesy for cheering me up after a miserable day.[/COLOR][/I]


You were missed, but we ALL understand! Praying for you guys. Jonesy beat up on Steve Martin in the 17.5 class. It was fun to watch. Perhaps not if you were Steve Martin, but nonetheless, it brought a smile to my face.

And the body looks just as awesome in person too.


----------



## BadSign

Boy, listening to that takes me back to when my kids were born- they spent 2 weeks in the NICU before we could bring them home. I can't imagine how awful that was for you Kevin. Our family will be praying for you!


----------



## smokefan

Kevin our thoughts are with you guys. The body looks awesome! and Tom your gonna have some novice racers Sunday correct? My youngest daughter is going to make her debut in the Barton family cooper ride.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Kevin our thoughts are with you guys. The body looks awesome! and Tom your gonna have some novice racers Sunday correct? My youngest daughter is going to make her debut in the Barton family cooper ride.


I'll be there running novice cooper too jerry :tongue:


----------



## smokefan

Now that's funny


----------



## THE READER

Tom! i really liked the tc car you ran last night . im gonna convert my bomber to one !!!

also fun racing with you and Brian last night . had a great time.l


----------



## THE READER

is it true, that i can use a 25.5 brushless motor , with a tekin esc set to blinky in the sportman tc class?


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> is it true, that i can use a 25.5 brushless motor , with a tekin esc set to blinky in the sportman tc class?


That is correct bob


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Tom! i really liked the tc car you ran last night . im gonna convert my bomber to one !!!
> 
> also fun racing with you and Brian last night . had a great time.l


I really liked it too. A very fun speed. Last night I was a little slow I realized as I had a motor I had in my F103 that I had overheated a few times.

I am going to switch to a 25.5 soon.


----------



## trerc

Hey Guys, I'll have a few things with me to sell tomorrow if anyone interested.

Factory team 18t with mamba 5400 system, Hitec 65mg servo and a 2s apogee lipo. Truck was ran on carpet oval only, has integy wide kit on the right side, one race day old BSR foams. $100

Losi Mini sprint (older version) ,all box stock, all needs a Receiver and is RTR $45

Duratrax Ice, backlit kit installed. This one works fine but the buttons can be a real pain, $30

An old Turbo 30 $15

Losi 2.4 radio. $15


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Any chance of being able to convert Mini Cooper to 25.5?


----------



## Railroader

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Any chance of being able to convert Mini Cooper to 25.5?


Mini coopers should be kept at Worldwide TCS established rules in my opinion.


----------



## racer357

agreed, Coopers should stay with TCS rules. That way the car is competitive ANYWHERE you go. Putting any other rules on that car creates a Bastard class that makes the car a bad value.


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

It was just an idea, but now that I think about it, the more I tend to agree with you guys, lol.


----------



## BadSign

Mod Cooper Class: 13.5 and Foams. 

It was fun racing with you last night, Mr. Yelle. 

I'll be back in 2 weeks with for more VTA, another rookie in Mini's and an F1, if anyone's interested. And I might bring some 2 wheelers for show! My 1/5 bikes came in the mail today and I've been wrenching all day long!


----------



## smokefan

Unfortunately my novice mini cooper driver woke up sick. So she won't be racing today. Instead it'll be Kyle for cooper and vta and me for 17.5. See you all in a bit.


----------



## Railroader

Man, what a great day at the track. GREAT program Mr. Kevin Cole! The kids and I had a great day. And it was good to hear Zane is doing better.

I have a lot of people to thank, so bear with me.

Super-duper HUGE thanks to Millertime for all your help and time today. I learned more about 1/12th scale (and RC racing in general) from you today than I have in all of the the last three years I have been racing. Do you need those front ride height spacers back? Is this the shock I should order? http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718844 I will be posting lots of questions soon. Is there a good web site for 1/12th information?

And also HUGE thanks to IndyRC-Racer. You really made Musu's day. And you took a huge load off my shoulders. I try to go through the kids' car between heats, but when I have something broken or I am trying something new I just don't have the time I need to do it.

Thank you Chuck P. for making the 1/12th main so much fun.

Sportsman TC is exactly what I have been looking for in RC racing for the last two+ years. The speeds are great, the cost is better. I think I could have a car set up to be completely competitive for about $350 total. And that's buying all new stuff. It was great to see such a big turnout for the first time running. We had 7 guys in the main right?

One thing I talked about with a few guys is that we start to take the Mini Cooper class a little more serious. In my view, I don't want to be too serious in that class, but I would like to try to drive as well as I could and keep the racing as clean as possible.

Warning: I'll be back next Sunday!


----------



## smokefan

I will admit I had fun running Sportmans TC. Kyle said he had more fun tonight than he has in a while. Mr Cole I was looking forward to battling with you in the main. And as always its fun to battle with Tom. See you all in 2 wks.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> One thing I talked about with a few guys is that we start to take the Mini Cooper class a little more serious. In my view, I don't want to be too serious in that class, but I would like to try to drive as well as I could and keep the racing as clean as possible.


Agreed, and thanks again for the steering knuckles Tom, Much appreciated.


----------



## jammer

Tons of fun tonight guys! Yeah Tom we had 7 in the feature minus Kevins car would have been 8. Kinda cool that we picked up a few racers throughout the night even lol. I think Kyle and I drove through 4 or five corners in a row side by side without taking each other out.....until about 45 seconds to go when I got greedy and hacked him a little lol....sorry Kyle:freak:. Oh and Cody.....I owe ya a fender boy lol....muahahahaha (pinky up to mouth):tongue:.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Do you need those front ride height spacers back? Is this the shock I should order? http://www.teamcrc.com/crc/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718844 I will be posting lots of questions soon. Is there a good web site for 1/12th information?.
> One thing I talked about with a few guys is that we start to take the Mini Cooper class a little more serious. In my view, I don't want to be too serious in that class, but I would like to try to drive as well as I could and keep the racing as clean as possible
> Warning: I'll be back next Sunday!


I don't need the spacers immediately, they are spares but I don't want to loose them.
No that is the wrong shock, try this
http://www.nexusracing.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=3086
or this
http://www.nexusracing.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=2976
nexus rocks and is my 1st choice whenever I have to order

Good luck with a website for 1/12th  Sean and I spent 3 years traveling and learning bits and pieces. I think we've finally see the big picture and we are more than willing to share.

I agree with the Cooper class assessment, it can still be lots of fun, just run a more uniform start and a little less potentially destructive stunts


----------



## AquaRacer

*Awesome day at RCAR*

What a rush tonight!! Had a blast in both the VTA and Bomber Class. racing with Musu and Indy Hobbies in the Bomber class was a blast. Lots of good racing there. Did learn that Indy Hobbies car can be a ramp.. That was hilarious to see. Sorry about that buddy but I couldn't resist. Still learning a bit in the VTA class but it was a hoot also. Thanks to TRERC for all of the help with the setup on the VTA. It helped tremendously. Now if I could only get it to handle like my Bomber. Little steps at a time and I will get it there. Kevin, awesome program the whole day and I like the commentary during the races, it can be inspiring at times and make you laugh at others. Looking forward to next Sunday most definitely. Is it next Sunday yet??? Cya all then...:woohoo:


----------



## starrx

is next sunday the early start??...i thought i heard 12noon...i think i might come down next sunday


----------



## indymodz

jonesy112 said:


> That is correct bob


Is this any blinky mode esc? Or is there a price cap?


----------



## Railroader

indymodz said:


> Is this any blinky mode esc? Or is there a price cap?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3687156&postcount=1870




Kevin Cole said:


> After a little testing at the track tonight I have decided to tweak the Sportsman TC class a bit...this should allow more growth from class to class for the future.
> 
> A 25.5 brushless and the Tamiya Silver Can J Motor are very close in speed...the Tamiya might have a slight advantage.
> 
> Here are the rules with changes included...
> 
> _*Sportsman Touring Car*_
> _-*Chassis* Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
> _- _*Body* Open Sports Car Body...racing paint scheme would be nice._
> _-*Speed Control* Any old Brushed speedo or a *ESC from the ROAR Spec list in blinky mode.*_
> _-*Battery* Open 2cell(ROAR Approved) _
> _-*Tires* Open rubber tire_
> _-*Gearing/FDR* Open_
> _-*Motor* Tamiya Silver Can or Novak 25.5 Brushless_
> 
> These rules will allow the Bomber guys to switch over with ease, plus will work as a nice stepping stone before VTA or World Stock Sedan.


Emphasis mine.


----------



## indymodz

Thanks! Gotta get a stator and Ill be set.


----------



## smokefan

starrx said:


> is next sunday the early start??...i thought i heard 12noon...i think i might come down next sunday


Yes next Sunday we will start at 12 noon. :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

indymodz said:


> Thanks! Gotta get a stator and Ill be set.


Mr Pennington can help you with that, He had a couple in stock, $42 out the door I believe is the price.


----------



## starrx

smokefan said:


> Yes next Sunday we will start at 12 noon. :thumbsup:


cool sounds like a plan


----------



## Kevin Cole

:thumbsup: Great Racing this Weekend Everyone :thumbsup: 

_We had an amazing weekend of racing Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 
The support for the raceway, cafe, and hobby shop was great...
y'all are point blank the best folks around.
This is a cool thing we got going here with great friends & family.

Unfortunately that's what it takes to keep this kinda deal alive and well...
we have great racers that continue to support what we do here and I thank you all.
(please continue to do so)._

I will post results Tuesday when I return to the track.

Zane was released from the hospital late last night...
Angie and him are both resting comfortably at home now.


----------



## jetmechG550

good to hear Kevin


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Zane was released from the hospital late last night...
> Angie and him are *both resting comfortably at home now*.


:thumbsup: :woohoo:


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing, you have a PM.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

AquaRacer said:


> Did learn that Indy Hobbies car can be a ramp.. That was hilarious to see. Sorry about that buddy but I couldn't resist.


No apology needed. However, you have now given away my very carefully planned stealthy secret for eliminating competitors! I wait until they come up behind me, hit the brakes, and the next thing they know their car is in the concession stand in the pot of chili!

See engineering diagram:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time too. Three classes. That's a record for me. I'm working on my driving. I'm coming in last still most of the time, but I'm not hitting the wall nearly as much. And, I'm trying hard to stay out of the way of the fast guys if nothing else. 

It always cracks me up when Kevin says, "hey you slower guys scoot over so that the leaders can pass." Scoot over? Heck, if I could drive that accurately, I'd be placing higher!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What FDR should I be shooting for with the silver can motor in Sportsman Touring Car? I was not able to keep up on the straights last night with the other guys. I have a TC3 which is a 2.5 internal ratio.


----------



## cwoods34

With regards to the Mini class..... are absolutely ONLY Tamiya hop-ups allowed on the car? I'd like an aluminum steering assembly but I don't want to pay $40 for the Tamiya ones. Just curious :hat:

SMOKEFAN, I had to use some driveshaft parts from the 007, and I didn't want to give you a car that wasn't complete. Awake for 27 straight hours over the weekend, so I wanted to sleep in yesterday......


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> With regards to the Mini class..... are absolutely ONLY Tamiya hop-ups allowed on the car? I'd like an aluminum steering assembly but I don't want to pay $40 for the Tamiya ones. Just curious :hat:


I'd like to keep it strict TCS rules in regard to parts. R/Car opened up the body rule, but I think allowing anything else will cause people to bend the rules.

You have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What FDR should I be shooting for with the silver can motor in Sportsman Touring Car? I was not able to keep up on the straights last night with the other guys. I have a TC3 which is a 2.5 internal ratio.


I think Jamie was running with a 5.5 - 5.7 FDR. I wouldn't worry about straight-away speed. Races are lost in the in-field. You'll lose a lot more time if you overshoot a turn than you will in the straights.


----------



## smokefan

SMOKEFAN, I had to use some driveshaft parts from the 007, and I didn't want to give you a car that wasn't complete. Awake for 27 straight hours over the weekend, so I wanted to sleep in yesterday......[/QUOTE]
Cody I will catch ya in 2 wks March 13th that should give ya time to get back together. LOL


----------



## Miller Time

The Spirit of the Mini class is Tamiya only to keep the fielf level, I know 3 Racing has some equal performing parts at about half the price like the shocks that do not offer and performance advantage over the Tamiya ones, I don't think anyone would gripe about that, but lets say X-ray had an Optimized Flux Capacitor....I think we would ask you to leave that in the pits.


----------



## BadSign

Miller Time said:


> but lets say X-ray had an Optimized Flux Capacitor....I think we would ask you to leave that in the pits.


If you have a Flux Capacitor in your mini, and hit 88 MPH on the backstraight, does that mean you win the A-Main_ next _week ?


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> The Spirit of the Mini class is Tamiya only to keep the fielf level, I know 3 Racing has some equal performing parts at about half the price like the shocks that do not offer and performance advantage over the Tamiya ones, I don't think anyone would gripe about that, but lets say X-ray had an Optimized Flux Capacitor....I think we would ask you to leave that in the pits.



I would agree, I would say that as long as Tamiya ALSO makes the part than it is considered ok. I know the 3racing steering rack is a nice piece for the money. Tamiya's hop up quality is top notch but their prices on upgrades are out of this world. My M-06 as it sits is worth close to $400, without electronics...


----------



## cwoods34

If he put it on his rubber car, he could win next week's *C-MAIN*.

In the spirit of the class, I will continue to run the M05 with every bit of excessive slop the chassis has 

I need to see if Indy Slots has the parts bag "F" for some steering knuckles...... I REALLY hate to pay shipping on a $5 bag of plastic!.... but the car will sit until I can get one


----------



## trerc

M-06 kit- $165
Super cool black TRF M dampers- $40
Steering Rack- $35
1.5 aluminum rear hubs- $40
Aluminum front knuckles- $35
Tamiya CVD's- $30
TAO3 ball diff- $25
Servo mount- $10
Motor plate- $28
Transmission brace- $25
Body- $25
Swift wheels $10

$468.00

Tekin FXR- $100
Silver can motor- $18
Heavy Duty Futaba servo- $35
Thunderpower 4200 lipo $100
Ko receiver- $70
Personal- $80

$403

for a total of...$871.00 to bash in a free class with friends on Sunday, I love this hobby...:tongue:


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> M-06 kit- $165
> Super cool black TRF M dampers- $40
> Steering Rack- $35
> 1.5 aluminum rear hubs- $40
> Aluminum front knuckles- $35
> Tamiya CVD's- $30
> TAO3 ball diff- $25
> Servo mount- $10
> Motor plate- $28
> Transmission brace- $25
> Body- $25
> Swift wheels $10
> 
> $468.00
> 
> Tekin FXR- $100
> Silver can motor- $18
> Heavy Duty Futaba servo- $35
> Thunderpower 4200 lipo $100
> Ko receiver- $70
> Personal- $80
> 
> $403
> 
> *for a total of...$871.00 to bash in a free class with friends on Sunday, I love this hobby*...:tongue:


I like your attitude!



trerc said:


> Super cool black TRF M dampers- $40


These fancy black shocks? I just ordered a set myself, pretty hard to find. But they look very cool.










Her's a thread of a M06 build - http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=58466&highlight=m06


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I need to see if Indy Slots has the parts bag "F" for some steering knuckles...... I REALLY hate to pay shipping on a $5 bag of plastic!.... but the car will sit until I can get one


I gave my last set to trecr yesterday or I'd hook you up. Sorry.


----------



## trerc

Check PM Cody Woods :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I would prefer that we *NOT* allow non-Tamiya parts for the Mini Coopers for normal club racing. 

There are a few hop-up parts that I would recommend (oil-filled shocks for example), but the rest of the upgrades aren't necessarily needed to go fast for weekly club racing. 

If I am in the minority about non-Tamiya hop-ups, then I want someone to update the rules with list of allowed hop-up parts, a brief paragraph describing the benefit of using the hop-up, a comparison of the cost of the part being replaced to the cost of the hop-up, and a minimum of 3 different locations where the part is IN STOCK at all times.

Before you dismiss the paragraph above as sarcasm, I'm being serious. How much money do we need to spend on these cars to have fun?


----------



## trerc

Yes those are them Tom, They are VERY nice especially if you already have the springs.


----------



## smokefan

M-03 used rtr minus receiver and radio from trerc $100.00 + new motor $18.00= having fun with my buddies and not caring if I am 1st or last priceless


----------



## Miller Time

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would prefer that we *NOT* allow non-Tamiya parts for the Mini Coopers for normal club racing.
> 
> There are a few hop-up parts that I would recommend (oil-filled shocks for example), but the rest of the upgrades aren't necessarily needed to go fast for weekly club racing.
> 
> If I am in the minority about non-Tamiya hop-ups, then I want someone to update the rules with list of allowed hop-up parts, a brief paragraph describing the benefit of using the hop-up, a comparison of the cost of the part being replaced to the cost of the hop-up, and a minimum of 3 different locations where the part is IN STOCK at all times.
> 
> Before you dismiss the paragraph above as sarcasm, I'm being serious. *How much money do we need to spend on these cars to have fun?*


The point Trevor made was if it is the same as a Tamiya brand part but 1/2 the price what's the harm, personally I don't care, aside from the Tamiya shocks and Tamiya diff my car is as it came out of the box, but for instance I need shocks for my sons M03 and the inexpensive 3 racing look pretty good.


----------



## trerc

I am 100% TCS compliant, (with the exception of my body) clear down to my 60D tires with stock inserts...I know the M05 steering rack can be made good with (tamiya) shims but as mentioned the 3racing stuff is much more budget friendly. I simply stated that as long as Tamiya offered the same part I wouldn't be opposed but that's just me I mean the mark up in Tamiya parts is shocking...I'm fine with whatever is decided collectively, as mentioned, my stuff is all overpriced.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I would prefer that we *NOT* allow non-Tamiya parts for the Mini Coopers for normal club racing.
> 
> There are a few hop-up parts that I would recommend (oil-filled shocks for example), but the rest of the upgrades aren't necessarily needed to go fast for weekly club racing.
> 
> *If I am in the minority about non-Tamiya hop-ups, then I want someone to update the rules with list of allowed hop-up parts, a brief paragraph describing the benefit of using the hop-up, a comparison of the cost of the part being replaced to the cost of the hop-up, and a minimum of 3 different locations where the part is IN STOCK at all times.*
> 
> Before you dismiss the paragraph above as sarcasm, I'm being serious. How much money do we need to spend on these cars to have fun?


*In triplicate! * 


Joking!

But seriously, TCS rules! 

Regarding cheap shocks: The black plastic Tamiya shocks are cheap and work very well. They really do.


----------



## Railroader

Also, I am getting the fancy black shocks just because I can and I think they look cool. I don't expect to be able to drive any better or win any more races with them, I just want to be cool and hang with the cool clique. And those shocks are gonna make it happen!


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> *In triplicate! *
> 
> 
> Joking!
> 
> But seriously, TCS rules!
> 
> Regarding cheap shocks: The black plastic Tamiya shocks are cheap and work very well. They really do.



Assuming your talking about the oil shocks- I wouldn't necessarily say cheap.. by the time you purchase the shocks and springs the plastic oil shocks will cost you about $50. IMO your better off to spend the extra few bucks and get the 54000 that come with springs, OR buy the trick black ones from Dinball with springs for around $45 (springs need to be ordered separately).


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> Also, I am getting the fancy black shocks just because I can and I think they look cool. I don't expect to be able to drive any better or win any more races with them, I just want to be cool and hang with the cool clique. And those shocks are gonna make it happen!


C'mon down Tom, I'll save you a pit spot.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Assuming your talking about the oil shocks- I wouldn't necessarily say cheap.. by the time you purchase the shocks and springs the plastic oil shocks will cost you about $50. IMO your better off to spend the extra few bucks and get the 54000 that come with springs, OR buy the trick black ones from Dinball with springs for around $45 (springs need to be ordered separately).


Hmmm... You're right. I hadn't checked prices in a while and you used to be able to get the mini set for about $9 a pair. And the spring could be found for about $10. I just checked and Tower has that combo for about $50 for the pair with springs.

Looks like the fancy black shocks are quite the deal now at $40/pair.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> C'mon down Tom, I'll save you a pit spot.


4 pit spots? We take up a lot of room. When I get the cool shocks I will feel worthy. I'll bring my semi truck and we'll drive each other around.


----------



## smokefan

It has to be on the other side of Trevor,Kyle has dibs on the right sideLOLOLOL


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> 4 pit spots? We take up a lot of room. When I get the cool shocks I will feel worthy. I'll bring my semi truck and we'll drive each other around.


Could you unload all 3 minis out of your semi after you drive it in the building?


----------



## AquaRacer

What would you say to someone who bought a used mini that has
A bunch of upgrades done to it but you don't know the origin of the parts??
Are you going to let him race or tell him no. I have done just this and don't 
Want to feel as if I have wasted my money!! I come to race at RCAR and have
fun with all of you. I will most likely be at the back of the pack but who knows?? Let me know your thoughts. I hope I didn't open a can of worms here but I have to know??


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> What would you say to someone who bought a used mini that has
> A bunch of upgrades done to it but you don't know the origin of the parts??
> Are you going to let him race or tell him no. I have done just this and don't
> Want to feel as if I have wasted my money!! I come to race at RCAR and have
> fun with all of you. I will most likely be at the back of the pack but who knows?? Let me know your thoughts. I hope I didn't open a can of worms here but I have to know??


I would say bring the mini and have someone knowledgeable about tamiya parts ( read as Tom Johnson lol) take a look at it. Worst case scenario, you could always sell the mini as it sits and buy a legal tcs one. 

It's just really hard to draw the line between what amount of non tamiya parts are allowed, so staying fully tamiya or allowing specific parts that are listed is the only way to really be fair and keep the class healthy and growing


----------



## AquaRacer

I will contact the guy I bought it from and find out the origin of the upgrades! I do want to race the Minis as they look to be fun. That is the whole point of what we do is to have fun. If I can't have fun doing it then it is time to rethink it. I will bring it once I get it in the mail.


----------



## racer357

I repeat, FOLLOW TCS RULES. Any variance in TCS rules and you end up with a BSTARD class that is a money pit and you cant race the car with any other facility but the big rug. BAD IDEA.


----------



## trerc

AquaRacer said:


> What would you say to someone who bought a used mini that has
> A bunch of upgrades done to it but you don't know the origin of the parts??
> Are you going to let him race or tell him no. I have done just this and don't
> Want to feel as if I have wasted my money!! I come to race at RCAR and have
> fun with all of you. I will most likely be at the back of the pack but who knows?? Let me know your thoughts. I hope I didn't open a can of worms here but I have to know??


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320056

Brian, I would say by looking that everything BUT the A-arms are Tamiya and 100% TCS legal, it won't cost much for the trees to make it all Tamiya.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXRA1&P=7


----------



## AquaRacer

trerc said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320056
> 
> Brian, I would say by looking that everything BUT the A-arms are Tamiya and 100% TCS legal, it won't cost much for the trees to make it all Tamiya.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXRA1&P=7


Trevor,
Thanks for looking and letting me know about this. I will wait until I get the Mini and bring it there and let you guys take a look. I had emailed the guy I got it from and he said that all of the parts were Tamiya except for the A Arms possibly. He had raced at his track under TCS rules and nobody complained. I got the car for what I think is a good deal and would like to keep the bling so to speak but if I must change something than "it is what it is" I just want to race..


----------



## cwoods34

It's not that I need to spend money on the car to have fun, it's just I expect XRAY-quality tolerances and machining out of every vehicle I own :thumbsup:

Kidding aside, I am perfectly content leaving the rules as is (TCS). I was just asking out of curiosity!

I do need to put a foam bumper on the back of mine so I'll stop breaking shocks. I guess I could stop running backwards into people.........


----------



## Kevin Cole

The rules are TCS with open bodies...that is how they will remain through the end of the season. 

We can re-evaluate as a group before next season.

This class is free...lets keep it simple.

If someone needs a week or two to comply because of a new purchase, we're all friends here...and together we'll roll via the high road.


----------



## AquaRacer

Kevin,
Thanks for chiming in on this one. I just want to have fun, but I do understand that the rules are the rules.. They are there for a reason..

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Alien ArtWerX

Wow, I'm glad I bought a M-06 that comes with all the hop-ups.:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Alien ArtWerX said:


> Wow, I'm glad I bought a M-06 that comes with all the hop-ups.:thumbsup:


This is the BEST way to buy any Tamiya kit. Get the "Pro" or the "R" version. It is ALWAYS worth it. Trust me, I have bought over 20 Tamiya cars in the last 4 years. Often a single hop up will cost as much as the added cost of the "R" kit. Plus, the kit will also come with the standard part the hop up is replacing.


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> trerc said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320056
> 
> Brian, I would say by looking that everything BUT the A-arms are Tamiya and 100% TCS legal, it won't cost much for the trees to make it all Tamiya.
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXRA1&P=7
> 
> 
> 
> Trevor,
> Thanks for looking and letting me know about this. I will wait until I get the Mini and bring it there and let you guys take a look. I had emailed the guy I got it from and he said that all of the parts were Tamiya except for the A Arms possibly. He had raced at his track under TCS rules and nobody complained. I got the car for what I think is a good deal and would like to keep the bling so to speak but if I must change something than "it is what it is" I just want to race..
Click to expand...

Ask him if he has the original parts as well. That would get you TCS legal right away. 

EDIT: One thing I noticed is that he doesn't have the upper part of the chassis installed. According to TCS rules #1: "All chassis platforms must be built per the instruction manual. Altering their basic structure and design is prohibited." The upper parts of the chassis must be installed to be legal.


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> Kevin,
> Thanks for chiming in on this one. I just want to have fun, but I do understand that the rules are the rules.. They are there for a reason..
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


The class is fun because of the rules. It eliminates the hassle of having all the hop ups to win. Brian Smith usually ends up 1st or 2nd and his kit is about as basic as you can get. I think he's running the plastic front uprights and the cheaper shocks. And he used to spank us all with NiMH batteries when most of us thought LiPo was superior.


----------



## Railroader

Here is a link to the TCS rules for Mini racing: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini

Mini Chassis
The Mini’s are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any intermediate racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure!



Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05 and M06 chassis cars that use the 60D size tire or smaller. 
Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal. Open body rule at R/Car
FWD minis must use FWD body types. RWD minis must use RWD body types.
New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip (4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke. 
Motor Rules: Tamiya 540-J Johnson motor, item 53689. See section 28 under “General rules” for motor RPM limits.
Motor RPM Limits will be imposed at all TCS Regional races. Limits TBD
Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal. 
Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile, hard case, stick pack configuration. 
All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.

All General Rules also apply:

General Rules Applying to All Vehicles
CHASSIS


All chassis platforms must be built per the instruction manual. Altering their basic structure and design is prohibited.
All Tamiya vehicles must use Tamiya parts only. No parts from other manufactures unless specified within this document.
Any Tamiya Hop-Up Option and spare part is allowed and legal as long as it is used in the way it was designed, and installed on the vehicle it was designed for.
It is strictly forbidden to re-engineer or modify the car in any way other than with Tamiya Hop-Ups or kit supplied accessories. (This applies to all classes) 
Tamiya springs must retain the factory paint/coating. It is illegal to remove the paint/coating from the springs.
Chassis lightening (by means of milling parts) is prohibited in all TCS classes.
Lightweight screws or adjustable turnbuckles that are made of aluminum, steel or Titanium that are made by other manufactures are allowed. i.e. any screw or turnbuckle is legal. (Be aware! If you win the National title down the road and head over to Japan for the Tamiya World Championships, all screws and turnbuckles must be TAMIYA only!)
The use of thin shims (available at most hobby stores and made available by Tamiya) to space out the slop or play in suspension arms, steering bell-cranks and wheel axles is permitted in all vehicles except in the spec class. Shimming the aforementioned components of the car in a way that alters the geometry of the car or its basic geometry design is not legal.
The use of O-Rings on shock ball ends and camber/steering links is allowed.
Changing the camber-link positions on the car other than the way it was intended is prohibited.
Camber links must be positioned in the mounting holes they were originally drilled for. Drilling new camber link holes is not permitted or legal.
Steering tie-rod linkages, on all chassis platforms, must be attached to the steering knuckle per the instruction manual. Drilling new holes to change “ackerman” is not permitted. Raising and lowering the steering tie-rod with shims, on the steering knuckle itself to change bump steer is not permitted.

ELECTRONICS


Any manufacturer’s electronic speed control, radio equipment, servo saver, antenna pipe, antenna mount, pinion and spur gears, ball bearing, tire inserts are allowed in all classes, unless exceptions are noted within class specific rules.
2.4 GHz, 27 MHz or 75 MHz are the only radio frequencies permitted. A minimum of 2 alternate channel frequencies is required when using 27 MHz and 75 MHz radios.
Personal AMB-it transponders are preferred, but not required. For more information about these transponders please visit http://www.amb-it.com/ambrc-c-16.html Most host sites will have “house” loaner transponders.

BATTERIES

The batteries allowed for the 2011 season are: 

a. NiCd and NiMh batteries that are legal for TCS are the same ones found on the ROAR approved list as seen here: http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/sbattery.php 

b. Hard Cased LIPO batteries are legal for all classes. See specific class rules for limitations and exceptions.

c. TCS legal LIPO batteries must be 7.4 volts 2S-1P/2P specification. TCS legal LIPO batteries may not exceed 6000 MAh capacity. See class specific rules as MAH and C rating may be limited for a particular class. You may use the ROAR approved LIPO list found here as a guide and reference to the 7.4 Volt 2S-1P batteries that will be permitted for TCS: http://www.roarracing.com/approvals/lipobattery.php

d. NOTE: Despite the ROAR approved list, All TCS legal LIPOS must have a Molded Plastic, Hard Case! Soft case packs are not legal for the TCS series.

e. Sport packs that are readily available at hobby stores are legal as long as they are assembled from the general hobby industry i.e. Orion, Peak, Reedy, Duratrax, Dynamite, Trinity and Hobbico etc. 

Batteries that are purchased direct from Sanyo, Panasonic, Intellect or Gold Peak that have no hobby industry branding are not legal. These batteries include those that are used in power tools and have a solid colored shrink-wrapping to them. Racers that still own batteries such as the Sanyo NI-CD 2000, 1400, 1700 or 1200 are allowed as long as they have the original hobby industry shrink-wrap.
LIPO TECH rule: In the interest of safety and fairness, all LIPO batteries will be volt metered at TECH prior to a “race or qualifying” heat. LIPO batteries exceeding 8.44 volts will not be allowed to race on the track until they have been discharged to meet the 8.44 rule.
Any battery connector or direct hard wiring to the battery is allowed. 

Car Body


All car bodies must be painted and must be cut along the trim lines. You are not allowed to create extra vent holes for the purpose of ventilation or performance enhancement. Leaving extra material below the trim lines of the body is prohibited. 
All car bodies must use the wings that are supplied in the kit. Mixing and matching ABS plastic wings, between different body styles, is not allowed. Part number 53470 (Lightweight Wing) and 53604 (Racing Wing Set) or any future OPTIONAL wing set is legal for any sedan/sports car body as long as the body is pre-marked with dimples for the option wing mount. See specific class rules for restrictions.
In the spirit of keeping TCS Racing scale in appearance to the public, the Subaru Legacy B4 body (items 53727, 49374 & 53824) is not legal for all GT classes.

Motors


Any motor connector or direct hard wiring to the motor is allowed.
Motor Heat Sink Tech Rule: The use of any manufacturer’s motor heat sink is legal; HOWEVER, it is illegal to form ice on your heat sink for use during your race or qualifying heat.
It is forbidden to freeze any motor prior to qualifying or racing.
Motor Fan Rule: The use of any manufacturer’s cooling fan is legal. However, the fan must be no larger than 1.5 in. by 1.5 in. and must run off of the receiver or direct from the main battery pack. It is ILLEGAL to have a secondary battery to power the fan. No more than 2 fans total are permitted in a vehicle. This includes the speed control fan. 
It is forbidden to crank the timing on the 540-J motor physically or through the use of rare earth magnets. This rule applies to all the classes that use the Tamiya 540-J silver can motor.
Johnson 540-J motors are limited to 17,500 RPM. This rule applies to GT-2, Mini, FF-03 and F-1. Measurement method: Tamiya 540-J Johnson motor, item 53689. 17,500 RPM limit. Measured once only, 10 minutes after the race heat or main, using the Tamiya, Much More or Peak motor checker in step mode (7.2V) for 22 seconds. The top 3 of each Qualifying or Main race will have their motors’ MAX RPM checked at the discretion of the race director or lead tech official. The car can not be taken back to the pits when selected for motor rules conformity. If the motors’ MAX RPM exceeds the set limits, penalties such as disqualification of times will be given. Please note that the motor will be hot after running and will thus have 200-300 higher RPM. Adjust your break-in methods accordingly to conform to the rules and measurement method!!



Tires and Wheels


Tire conditioners are allowed on rubber/foam tires in all classes, but may be restricted at certain venues. (Some TCS host sites do not allow additives due to ventilation issues) Tires may not enter the TECH inspection area in a wet condition.
Tire Tech Rule: In order to keep tech moving quickly and smoothly, tire warmers are not allowed in the tech inspection area. They may be used after the car has passed technical inspection. 
It is not permitted or legal to drill extra vent holes on the vehicles wheels for the purpose of altering the performance and grip level of the tire. Enlarging the existing vent hole is also illegal.
Any tire insert may be used in the open Tamiya rubber tire classes. “Spec” pre-mounted rubber tire classes may not remove the installed Tamiya insert. Running rubber tires with no inserts is permitted and legal in the open tire classes.

MISCELLANEOUS 


Any modification not called out specifically in these rules is not legal. 
If a driver finds a loophole within the rules, the exploitation will be deemed illegal at the discretion of the race director or the LEAD Tech inspection official.


----------



## Railroader

5th post in a row!!!

You want bling? You can't handle the bling!!!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Could you unload all 3 minis out of your semi after you drive it in the building?


Maybe two minis!




















I did some more detail work and added a couple decals tonight (All fruit company logos have been hidden to protect the eyes of the young):


----------



## Railroader

seven.


----------



## davidl

My hair is on fire.


----------



## trerc

Tom The Chrome King Johnson, blinga ling ling:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

EDIT: One thing I noticed is that he doesn't have the upper part of the chassis installed. According to TCS rules #1: "All chassis platforms must be built per the instruction manual. Altering their basic structure and design is prohibited." The upper parts of the chassis must be installed to be legal.[/QUOTE]

Railroader,

Post a pick of what you are talking about, I am confused at this point. You all are making me feel like I made a mistake. I know I didn't but a bit more than just words would be nice. Do you have a M05 chassis that I can compare to. I just wanna race but I do wish to comply with the rules..


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> Tom The Chrome King Johnson, blinga ling ling:thumbsup:


You think toms radio has a cb call feature on it?


----------



## AquaRacer

I think I opened a can of worms with the Mini thing, learning a bit but boy did I open a can of worms. I am going to go work on balancing my TC5R chassis. Gonna go make some balancing stands.


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> You think toms radio has a cb call feature on it?


Break 2-0 this is the chrome king, C'mon!


----------



## trerc

AquaRacer said:


> EDIT: One thing I noticed is that he doesn't have the upper part of the chassis installed. According to TCS rules #1: "All chassis platforms must be built per the instruction manual. Altering their basic structure and design is prohibited." The upper parts of the chassis must be installed to be legal.


Railroader,

Post a pick of what you are talking about, I am confused at this point. You all are making me feel like I made a mistake. I know I didn't but a bit more than just words would be nice. Do you have a M05 chassis that I can compare to. I just wanna race but I do wish to comply with the rules..[/QUOTE]

It's the braces on the left

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXRA2&P=7


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> Railroader,
> 
> Post a pick of what you are talking about, I am confused at this point. You all are making me feel like I made a mistake. I know I didn't but a bit more than just words would be nice. Do you have a M05 chassis that I can compare to. I just wanna race but I do wish to comply with the rules..


It looks like he did include them in the sale, they are in this picture above the tires. Nothing to buy!


----------



## Railroader

AquaRacer said:


> You all are making me feel like I made a mistake. I know I didn't but a bit more than just words would be nice. Do you have a M05 chassis that I can compare to. I just wanna race but I do wish to comply with the rules..


You did NOT make a mistake. Mini racing is a blast. We'll get you legal quick.


----------



## AquaRacer

Cool, you guys had me worried. I should have the car tomorrow. Will be ready for Sunday. It will be fun.. Thanks..


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Maybe two minis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did some more detail work and added a couple decals tonight (All fruit company logos have been hidden to protect the eyes of the young):


Can we have a half-time show before the mains, where I jump that thing with my 1/4 bike? Evel Knieval style, baby!


----------



## Railroader

How about my semi-truck jumps your bike?


----------



## PDK RACING

Maybe Rcar could do plays. Smokie and the bandit on carpet. Who needs ice.


----------



## dragrace

I am ready to race. See everybody tomorrow.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

PDK RACING said:


> Maybe Rcar could do plays. Smokie and the bandit on carpet. Who needs ice.


Kevin Cole as Sherriff Buford T Justice :jest: LMAO


----------



## Kevin Cole

One of these days Miller...POW...right in the kisser.


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin Cole said:


> One of these days Miller...POW...right in the kisser.


I get to sell tickets I need the MONEY!


----------



## PDK RACING

Has any fellow racer ever had herniated disk in the neck


----------



## Railroader

Perhaps Smith can paint up a Bandit-styled VTA ride


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> One of these days Miller...POW...right in the kisser.


Miller has a "kisser". EWWW!!!


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Has any fellow racer ever had herniated disk in the neck


My wife might have one right now... very painful. Affects her whole arms and shoulders. Her fingers tingle if she does too much physical activity with her upper body. She's a pretty physically fit woman (unlike her husband) and being unable to work-out and exercise with weights is bothering her the most.


----------



## PDK RACING

I have an mri on moday man the pain is awful woke up at 4:30 and had some norco for breakfast..lol


----------



## smokefan

CWoods pm sent


----------



## cwoods34

PM replied......


----------



## jak43

Miller Time said:


> Kevin Cole as Sherriff Buford T Justice :jest: LMAO


What we're dealin with is a total lack of respect for the law.

I've always wanted to get one of these bodies but $36 is pricey.

http://www.rccarkings.net/Bandit 1.jpg


----------



## smokefan

Kevin your going to post the results from Sunday correct?


----------



## AquaRacer

jak43 said:


> What we're dealin with is a total lack of respect for the law.
> 
> I've always wanted to get one of these bodies but $36 is pricey.
> 
> http://www.rccarkings.net/Bandit 1.jpg


That would be cool!! A bit pricey is correct.. What would you use as the Police car??


----------



## trerc

PM for ya Captain Jack


----------



## Lugnutz

Who won the races Sunday?


----------



## Lugnutz

and Friday night


----------



## trerc

Sunday if my memory serves me
Jamie won sportsman
Brandon won 17.5
Chuck won 12th
Miller won coopers
VTA was a kind of a mess, not sure who prevailed there...
Brian B won bombers


----------



## Lugnutz

trerc said:


> Sunday if my memory serves me
> Jamie won sportsman
> Brandon won 17.5
> Chuck won 12th
> Miller won coopers
> *VTA was a kind of a mess, not sure who prevailed there...*
> Brian B won bombers


What happened?


----------



## trerc

It was more bash less race, I was a marshall for the spectacle... I ran 17.5 and coopers, No vta for me Sunday.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> What happened?


Cody won....as for the bashing....it is odd how some driving lines change from decent apexing line to a dive bomb approach when they get passed


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> What happened?


There was enough for one large heat or two smaller heats of VTA and Kevin went with one heat of about 8-9 cars (would have been my choice too). Inevitably, there were beginners and experts together and the driving was a little rough. Two heats would have sorted everything out a little better, but only racing with 3-4 guys is kind of boring in VTA.


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> and Friday night


Bob Yelle won Bombers
Tom J (ME!) won Mini Coopers
Not sure on VTA (not me), perhaps Brian Vanderveen.
Not sure on 17.5


----------



## smokefan

On a side note I thought the sportsman TC racing was surprisingly good.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Bob Yelle won Bombers
> Tom J (ME!) won Mini Coopers
> Not sure on VTA (not me), perhaps Brian Vanderveen.
> Not sure on 17.5


Chuck pfaler put on a clinic in 17.5. I was pressuring him so hard for so long in the main I was making myself nervous and make mistakes all race long lol


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Chuck pfaler put on a clinic in 17.5. I was pressuring him so hard for so long in the main I was making myself nervous and make mistakes all race long lol


That's right! Very intense racing between you two.


----------



## ThrottleKing

See you guys tomorrow. I have been at the track for two race days now and not had to use a laptop. Feels like the good old days of R/C where you show up and hope you brought enough, no worrying about over timing, boost, ramps, RPM trip points. I like the spec stuff but I love 1/12 and WGT so I guess I will have to go with the flow but in my opinion and it I am sure is not shared by every one is I hope ROAR rules in favor of boost being banned in anything other than motors below 10.5. I had a real good time in 17.5 TC and I probably will run the new TC class I saw Sunday with a 25.5. Relaxing, found a gear I liked, settled the car down and just drove. 

OK I am ready for a blasting now.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

As a newcomer to the 1/12th class I can appreciate the non-boost sentiments. But I will go along with the majority consensus. Some guys even want to go faster with the mod class.

Perhaps we could keep our boost ESCs, and if there are enough guys who want to run non-boosted on any given day, perhaps we can have a class run that day. I'd hate to dilute any classes though.


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> See you guys tomorrow. I have been at the track for two race days now and not had to use a laptop. Feels like the good old days of R/C where you show up and hope you brought enough, no worrying about over timing, boost, ramps, RPM trip points. I like the spec stuff but I love 1/12 and WGT so I guess I will have to go with the flow but in my opinion and it I am sure is not shared by every one is I hope ROAR rules in favor of boost being banned in anything other than motors below 10.5. I had a real good time in 17.5 TC and I probably will run the new TC class I saw Sunday with a 25.5. Relaxing, found a gear I liked, settled the car down and just drove.
> 
> OK I am ready for a blasting now.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


No Blasting Blinky has it's place, but the bottom line is, it really is easier to build power with programming and it is easier on the motor too. I usually have my laptop but I don't need it, I am still running the same settings from last year so I could leave it at home. Once 1/12th goes blinky and I'm sure ROAR will do it, hell there is even talk of 21.5  blinky in 1/12th. You be spending more money on motors and batteries, as the last 2 minutes really become critical. For what it's worth the ROAR Regionals at the Big Rug will likely run blinky in all 17.5 classes.

I imagine next year the big rug will have 2 1/12th program, Blinky and 13.5 or mod.


----------



## racer357

WOW! I lost interest in it before. Blinky 17.5 would be like watching paint dry.


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> See you guys tomorrow. I have been at the track for two race days now and not had to use a laptop. Feels like the good old days of R/C where you show up and hope you brought enough, no worrying about over timing, boost, ramps, RPM trip points. I like the spec stuff but I love 1/12 and WGT so I guess I will have to go with the flow but in my opinion and it I am sure is not shared by every one is I hope ROAR rules in favor of boost being banned in anything other than motors below 10.5. I had a real good time in 17.5 TC and I probably will run the new TC class I saw Sunday with a 25.5. Relaxing, found a gear I liked, settled the car down and just drove.
> 
> OK I am ready for a blasting now.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward





Miller Time said:


> No Blasting Blinky has it's place, but the bottom line is, it really is easier to build power with programming and it is easier on the motor too. I usually have my laptop but I don't need it, I am still running the same settings from last year so I could leave it at home. Once 1/12th goes blinky and I'm sure ROAR will do it, hell there is even talk of 21.5  blinky in 1/12th. You be spending more money on motors and batteries, as the last 2 minutes really become critical. For what it's worth the ROAR Regionals at the Big Rug will likely run blinky in all 17.5 classes.
> 
> I imagine next year the big rug will have 2 1/12th program, Blinky and 13.5 or mod.


Sorry but I am not interested in any blinky classes. I am not saying I am too good for them but I am not interested in going backwards. In Europe stock is 10.5 and the rest is mod. It is my belief that is why we (USA) get killed every 2 years at the Worlds is because a lot of our talent is stuck running slow classes compared to the rest of the world. Now with that said I am going to try and race at the Worlds in the Neitherlands in 2012 (ofcourse I don't think i can win but it is on my bucket list of things to do in my life).

Two classes would be a great idea. We have been working towards that for about 1 year. Hopefully we can fill both classes and provide a path to progress.

Back in the day I use to wind motors for Redline Modifieds in Florida. Back then we ran 7 cell. When we switched from 7 to 6 cell everybody thought this would help all racers, weel it didn't because it made it a battery and motor war. Same thing with Blinky. You will need killer batteries and 20 motors to find the best one. Trust me anyone that has been in the hobby for more that 25 years will say we have been through this before.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> No Blasting Blinky has it's place, but the bottom line is, it really is easier to build power with programming and it is easier on the motor too. I usually have my laptop but I don't need it, I am still running the same settings from last year so I could leave it at home. Once 1/12th goes blinky and I'm sure ROAR will do it, hell there is even talk of 21.5  blinky in 1/12th. You be spending more money on motors and batteries, as the last 2 minutes really become critical. For what it's worth the ROAR Regionals at the Big Rug will likely run blinky in all 17.5 classes.
> 
> I imagine next year the big rug will have 2 1/12th program, Blinky and 13.5 or mod.


Even 21.5 Blinky would feel slow to me!

What is the speed difference between 17.5 as we currently have it and 13.5 Blinky?

When are the ROAR Regionals at R/Car?



dragrace said:


> Two classes would be a great idea. We have been working towards that for about 1 year. Hopefully we can fill both classes and provide a path to progress.


As a newb to the class, I can appreciate this. But I don't want to do ANYTHING to risk driving someone off or diluting/killing the class.

We'll see what the 25.5spec/SilverCan class does to the other TC classes.



dragrace said:


> Back in the day I use to wind motors for Redline Modifieds in Florida. Back then we ran 7 cell. When we switched from 7 to 6 cell everybody thought this would help all racers, weel it didn't because it made it a battery and motor war. Same thing with Blinky. You will need killer batteries and 20 motors to find the best one. Trust me anyone that has been in the hobby for more that 25 years will say we have been through this before.
> 
> Steve Dunn


That would suck. But, at the bleeding edge at the top of the classes isn't this already the case to a point?


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Even 21.5 Blinky would feel slow to me!
> 
> What is the speed difference between 17.5 as we currently have it and 13.5 Blinky?
> 
> When are the ROAR Regionals at R/Car?
> 
> As a newb to the class, I can appreciate this. But I don't want to do ANYTHING to risk driving someone off or diluting/killing the class.
> We'll see what the 25.5spec/SilverCan class does to the other TC classes.
> 
> That would suck. But, at the bleeding edge at the top of the classes isn't this already the case to a point?


17.5 and Blinky 13.5 may be similar 13.5 would likely have the advantage deeper in the run, the whole idea for a 13.5 BOOSTED class would be to leave 17.5 blinky to those that want it, and a faster class for the aspiring Indianapolis World Champ 

Regionals are tentative Saturday April 16 and Sunday April 17 with TRACK CLOSED FRIDAY so no need to take a day off work or an extra hotel noght for travelers.

With Boosted 17.5 I can / have run my 3 year old Duo 1 with full season old batteries competitively.

I think we should leave things the same for the remainder of this year with those wishing to dabble in Blinky 17.5 feel free to through in with the rest, after all it's just for fun and it may give others an idea of the varriances


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> 17.5 and Blinky 13.5 may be similar 13.5 would likely have the advantage deeper in the run, the whole idea for a 13.5 BOOSTED class would be to leave 17.5 blinky to those that want it, and a faster class for the aspiring Indianapolis World Champ*


That's cool. I don't think guys mind the speeds, it is the lap top dragging-firmware uploading-programming that guys such as myself don't like. Perhaps I'll need to find a cheapo netbook.

*That's me!


Miller Time said:


> Regionals are tentative Saturday April 16 and Sunday April 17 with TRACK CLOSED FRIDAY so no need to take a day off work or an extra hotel noght for travelers.


That's coming up quick!


Miller Time said:


> With Boosted 17.5 I can / have run my 3 year old Duo 1 with full season old batteries competitively.
> 
> I think we should leave things the same for the remainder of this year with those wishing to dabble in Blinky 17.5 feel free to through in with the rest, after all it's just for fun and it may give others an idea of the varriances


I agree, nothing should change for the year. I'll probably be running in spec/blinky mode for another month or so, though I might add some boost at higher RPMs just for some speed in the straight.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I just stated my thoughts on the matter as you all know me, I will run what ever we have going on and while I do like just putting a car down on the track and focusing on set up not esc settings. I might have had a better time using the Tekin since most of the research and settings have been done for a while but I have always ran the Novak stuff and I have always been happy with thier products but I have had my hands full trying to figure it out on my own with some help from Steve D. and Chuck F. That might be why I am getting tired of dealing with this boosted stuff but I will still use the Kinetic as it fully capable of doing well, it just needs a more talented driver to run it than me. Tom, you and Chuck ran 17.5 in blinky mode and to my surprice it was less than a second off from the fastest lap turned with boost. To me that was pretty good. Probably easier on tires as well. I don't feel that it would start a motor/ battery war at our track though. Most already run the expensive 5400-5600 65c batteries and the best motors out already Ballistics and D3's. The stator war for the strongest stator wouldn't have any effect on 1s racing either. I do look forward to ROAR's decision though.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> Sorry but I am not interested in any blinky classes. I am not saying I am too good for them but I am not interested in going backwards. In Europe stock is 10.5 and the rest is mod. It is my belief that is why we (USA) get killed every 2 years at the Worlds is because a lot of our talent is stuck running slow classes compared to the rest of the world. Now with that said I am going to try and race at the Worlds in the Neitherlands in 2012 (ofcourse I don't think i can win but it is on my bucket list of things to do in my life).
> 
> Two classes would be a great idea. We have been working towards that for about 1 year. Hopefully we can fill both classes and provide a path to progress.
> 
> Back in the day I use to wind motors for Redline Modifieds in Florida. Back then we ran 7 cell. When we switched from 7 to 6 cell everybody thought this would help all racers, weel it didn't because it made it a battery and motor war. Same thing with Blinky. You will need killer batteries and 20 motors to find the best one. Trust me anyone that has been in the hobby for more that 25 years will say we have been through this before.
> 
> Steve Dunn


 

Wow, my hair is on fire again.:drunk:


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> I just stated my thoughts on the matter as you all know me, I will run what ever we have going on and while I do like just putting a car down on the track and focusing on set up not esc settings. I might have had a better time using the Tekin since most of the research and settings have been done for a while but I have always ran the Novak stuff and I have always been happy with thier products but I have had my hands full trying to figure it out on my own with some help from Steve D. and Chuck F. That might be why I am getting tired of dealing with this boosted stuff but I will still use the Kinetic as it fully capable of doing well, it just needs a more talented driver to run it than me. Tom, you and Chuck ran 17.5 in blinky mode and to my surprice it was less than a second off from the fastest lap turned with boost. To me that was pretty good. Probably easier on tires as well. I don't feel that it would start a motor/ battery war at our track though. Most already run the expensive 5400-5600 65c batteries and the best motors out already Ballistics and D3's. The stator war for the strongest stator wouldn't have any effect on 1s racing either. I do look forward to ROAR's decision though.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


 
ROAR has already stated that Sportsman (stock) classes will run the unboosted speed controls that are listed in the approved products section of their website. The early intent was that 17.5 would be the stock class and 13.5 would be the super stock class. They have now changed the wording of stock to Sportsman. Super stock does not fit into this statement. They might, however, re-identify the Sportsman class to be 21.5 or something else in the future. Time will tell.


----------



## Railroader

Are we currently running 1/12th ROAR rules at R/Car? I looked through the ROAR rules pdf and I can't seem to decipher any 1/12th motor rules. Also, there doesn't seem to be any mention of boosted or non-boosted ESC rules anywhere.


----------



## ercwhtsd

From some dabbling I have done here, 13.5 "blinky" is about the same as boosted 17.5 for me. Having said that, I do prefer the feel of the 13.5 over the 17.5, especially if I have gotten the turbo wrong on the 17.5. Every track is different though.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR Rules (from page one of this thread)

*17.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:17.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body
Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_

*13.5 12th Scale*
_Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
Motor:13.5 Brushless
Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
Body:Any 12th scale body
Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_


----------



## jetmechG550

And back to my original position on ROAR, who needs em


----------



## Railroader

I am learning a lot from this discussion. As far as rules changes go I don't think anything should happen anytime soon, if at all. Admittedly, I do like National-styled rules and would prefer to run them when it is feasible. But I got into 1/12th as it is now at R/Car and am enjoying it a lot.



Kevin Cole said:


> R/CAR Rules (from page one of this thread)
> 
> *17.5 12th Scale*
> _Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
> Motor:17.5 Brushless
> Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
> Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
> Body:Any 12th scale body
> Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_
> 
> *13.5 12th Scale*
> _Chassis:Any 12th scale chassis
> Motor:13.5 Brushless
> Speed Control:Any Speed Control(Open)
> Tires:Any 12th scale foam tire
> Body:Any 12th scale body
> Min.Ride Ht.3mm/Min.Wt.730g_


Thanks Kevin! I don't think I ever hit page one on this thread.


----------



## PDK RACING

jetmechG550 said:


> And back to my original position on ROAR, who needs em


:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> I am learning a lot from this discussion. As far as rules changes go I don't think anything should happen anytime soon, if at all. Admittedly, I do like National-styled rules and would prefer to run them when it is feasible. But I got into 1/12th as it is now at R/Car and am enjoying it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kevin! I don't think I ever hit page one on this thread.


I agree Tom. I like keeping the rules so they match was the rest of the country does, but I am not the rules maker (well in my mind I think I am)....hahahahha

Yea I think going into next season we may want to have a meeting and decide as a group. What we have now is working and working well compared to other tracks around the country.

The great thing about the onroad group is the willingness to help without making someone feel like a "newby". David Lee has always been a good source for me to ask questions and to bounce ideas off of and I owe him a lot. I'm sure he has to roll his eyes sometimes......hahahaha

Now if we could just get Cobb, Cordell, Smith and a few other good drivers to start running 1/12, the world would be perfect.....ahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> and a faster class for the aspiring Indianapolis World Champ
> 
> Ok I disclose my Bucket List and now you make fun of me.......hahahahahah
> 
> Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> The great thing about the onroad group is the willingness to help without making someone feel like a "newby".


This cannot be stressed enough. The R/Car on-road group has helped me more than any other group. Guys will sacrifice their time to explain something and get the beginner out of newby-mode.


dragrace said:


> Now if we could just get Cobb, Cordell, Smith and a few other good drivers to start running 1/12, the world would be perfect.....ahahahah


NO! I just escaped them in the TC classes, I don't need them beating me at 1/12th too!!! 

Just joking, obviously. :wave:


----------



## davidl

dragrace said:


> ............
> 
> The great thing about the onroad group is the willingness to help without making someone feel like a "newby". David Lee has always been a good source for me to ask questions and to bounce ideas off of and I owe him a lot. I'm sure he has to roll his eyes sometimes......hahahaha
> 
> .............
> 
> Steve Dunn


Thank you, Steve. I try to treat all "newby" drivers the same. I wish the fire department would show up. I called about an hour ago.:drunk:


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader said:


> This cannot be stressed enough. The R/Car on-road group has helped me more than any other group. Guys will sacrifice their time to explain something and get the beginner out of newby-mode.


I will have to agree with you, as I am a newbie and TRERC helped me tremendously with the setup on my VTA. He probably spent a good hour with me overall. I am still a newby but learning quickly. I want to be able to keep up with the pack and get into the thick of things. This will come with time, I hope?? I am having a blast at RCAR, it is a great place, great people and a great atmosphere.. Is it Sunday yet? I wanna Race!!!


----------



## smokefan

Throttleking pm sent


----------



## smokefan

Is the min weight for Sportsman 1420?


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Is the min weight for Sportsman 1420?


I think so, if I remember right they wanted to keep the weight the same as the 17.5 class


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Is the min weight for Sportsman 1420?


EDIT: I think it was supposed to be ****g.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I think it was supposed to be 1450g.


I know it was between those 2, im not sure which one they decided on. I wanna say it was 1420, but I could very well be wrong (it has happened before)


----------



## jammer

1420..


----------



## Miller Time

ROAR weight limit is 1420g for T/C


----------



## smokefan

Well either way I think my fat pig should be good


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Well either way I think my fat pig should be good


2nded. My VTA car met the weight limit without adding any weight.


----------



## starrx

http://redirectingat.com/?id=42X129...d/198728-u-s-vintage-trans-am-racing-720.html

has anybody seen this...this would be great for y'all sportsman class & vta


----------



## smokefan

For vta that motor is not legal.


----------



## starrx

smokefan said:


> For vta that motor is not legal.


i know that..but it could be one day..just something to keep a look out on..thats all


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> For vta that motor is not legal.





starrx said:


> i know that..but it could be one day..just something to keep a look out on..thats all


Big drum roll......................Can of worms about to be opened...........

They are at ROAR events, Trinity/Epic already announced their entry in the 'spec' motor market a couple weeks ago. With ROAR playing with 'stock' at Nats this year who knows what else will happen


----------



## Railroader

ROAR has some weird rules for the VTA class, including 1-cell 17.5 and 21.5 motors. I don't like the ROAR rules regarding VTA. I can see why people don't like ROAR.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> ROAR has some weird rules for the VTA class, including 1-cell 17.5 and 21.5 motors. I don't like the ROAR rules regarding VTA. I can see why people don't like ROAR.


Actually most of ROAR's rules were adopted from the original set of VTA rules. Originally I ran 4 cell 27turn (legal at the time) against the 21.5.....fast up front but heat was a factor, now there just is not any point and the rules have continued to get more and more restrictive,

As for people not liking ROAR, I admit I don;t like how they have flip flopped around with the stock rules, this is the 3rd year in a row where I'm not sure what 'stock' will be next year?

BUT....ROAR serves a purpose, just try to find a flyer for an event that does not contain the phrase ROAR approved!! Despite their somewhat oblivious nature towards the onroad scene they do provide a basis for which all tracks can set like standards. 

The one think I do like about ROAR (despite some seemingly favorable moves) they DO NOT FORCE A RACER TO A PARTICULAR BRAND like the Novak Racing League (USVTA) or TCS, (which at least makes no bones about it)


----------



## davidl

We had a very nice evening at The Big Rug tonight. 1/12 scale racing along with two TC classes that I can't even name for you were competed. We had a total of 13 cars entered.

1/12 scale was very competitive with Dunn, Ward, Phaler and Lee running TQ type speeds in qualifying. These cars are now as fast as any 19 Turn brushed motor class I ever ran. 19 turn was supposed to be Super Stock in the brushed motor days. It was to serve as a stepping stone to open modified. I think 1/12 scale in any class is still the least expensive class a driver could enter. After watching this thread discuss Mini Cooper a couple days ago, I know 1/12 is less than that.

The boys in TC had some good runs tonight as well. We should be getting back to the times not so long ago when we would see a field of 25 - 30 cars on Wed night. And there was no drama either.


----------



## Hustler

The Big Rug needs new trophy girls. H-Rob was wrong, Kevin and Dunn in spandex just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm sure my opinion isn't the minority. Discuss...

-Sean


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had a good time last night Running both Tc classes and Thanks Dave for letting me use your esc & motor. Now I have to run VTA to see if I like that too. I cant decide which class I want to run. I will probably lean toward the 17.5 spec though since I really like driving that. Oh yeah I can't wait till I get my Novaks back so I can run some WGT(probably my favorite car) and 1/12.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

Hustler said:


> The Big Rug needs new trophy girls. H-Rob was wrong, Kevin and Dunn in spandex just isn't cutting it anymore. I'm sure my opinion isn't the minority. Discuss...
> 
> -Sean


I think I threw up a little in my mouth.:wave:


----------



## Hustler

PDK RACING said:


> I think I threw up a little in my mouth.:wave:


As you should have, thank you. Mission accomplished. Hope to see you guys on Sunday... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## PDK RACING

Now if where david lee well that would be hot...


----------



## jonesy112

PDK RACING said:


> Now if where david lee well that would be hot...


now I just threw up, a lot


----------



## Railroader

I just threw up in Jonesy's mouth, a lot.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats on post # 500 Jonesy...too bad it involved puke and the thought of David Lee in tight form fitting attire.

And my fine Mr.Johnson racking up posts, sometimes five, six, or even seven in a row.

Tom has good numbers here on Hobby Talk, but this is 4444 for me baby....get a new "turbo" keyboard and try to catch me.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> 1. Congrats on post # 500 Jonesy...too bad it involved puke and the thought of David Lee in tight form fitting attire.
> 
> b. And my fine Mr.Johnson racking up posts, sometimes five, six, or even seven in a row.
> 
> 3. *Tom has good numbers here on Hobby Talk, but this is 4444 for me baby....get a new "turbo" keyboard and try to catch me.*


3. Woah! 4,444.

b. I do what I can.

1. Congrats on entering the big leagues Jonesy. Now try for a 5-post-in-row rant.


----------



## Railroader

Just trying to keep the thread on page 1 of HT.


----------



## Railroader

Sometimes I get hit with the "Wait ## seconds to post." I hate that.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No problem Tom...just funnin' ya


----------



## jonesy112

With all this talk of spandex, am I correct in assuming an 80s hair metal video act will break out on the drivers stand during the 1/12th scale main Sunday?


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> No problem Tom...just funnin' ya


awww *giggle*

How's Zane doing?


----------



## Hustler

jonesy112 said:


> With all this talk of spandex, am I correct in assuming an 80s hair metal video act will break out on the drivers stand during the 1/12th scale main Sunday?


If you mean, loud noise, confusion, explosions and girls screaming, then yes, all but the girls. H-Rob won't be here this weekend...


-Sean


----------



## Kevin Cole

Angie is at the salon(not saloon) getting some well deserved post pregnancy pampering.

It's guy time at the house right now...with Presley being at school.

Zane is in the middle of a sweet 3 hour session with the sandman...so now I can squeeze in a shave/shower...and just maybe paint a new truck body for Presley's Slash.


----------



## racer357

oops, I forgot to tell the board. Kaden Riley Christian entered the world last Wednesday at 8:37 p.m. 8 lbs , 20" long and healthy.


----------



## Railroader

Congrats!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great to here Steve...Congrats to the proud poppa & you're beautiful wife.

It is indeed a blessing and a great time for all the new arrivals at R/CAR.


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of new arrivals, got my new motor in today, so if anyone is interested in a Putnam Duo 2 17.5 I have one available... runs great... still toting around a Novak Ballistic 13.5 also........

I'll trade the 13.5 Ballistic for a 8.5 or 10.5 Ballistic if anyone is interested. I wouldn't mind putting either in my Slash.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of new arrivals, got my new motor in today, so if anyone is interested in a Putnam Duo 2 17.5 I have one available... runs great... still toting around a Novak Ballistic 13.5 also........
> 
> I'll trade the 13.5 Ballistic for a 8.5 or 10.5 Ballistic if anyone is interested. I wouldn't mind putting either in my Slash.


I got a good 10.5, and a couple 13.5's that I'll let go cheap.


----------



## cwoods34

What size pinion do I need to give you back? There was a 47 on the car when I took it apart, but I had another 47 in my box, so I'm not sure why I'd borrow one I already had........


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> What size pinion do I need to give you back? There was a 47 on the car when I took it apart, but I had another 47 in my box, so I'm not sure why I'd borrow one I already had........


I'll look at my gear caddy and see


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> I got a good 10.5, and a couple 13.5's that I'll let go cheap.


What do you want for the 10.5, I might be interested


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> What do you want for the 10.5, I might be interested


$45, lightly used, mostly 1/12, ceramic bearings.


----------



## smokefan

Got a quick question when does Roar formalize there onroad rules for the following yr?


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> $45, lightly used, mostly 1/12, ceramic bearings.


Ballistic?


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Ballistic?


No, only fast motors in my pits 

I run for Putnam Propulsion, everything I have is hand picked and tuned.


----------



## jammer

jonesy112 said:


> What do you want for the 10.5, I might be interested


Do I hear a buggy motor being purchased here???


----------



## smokefan

Jonesy I am going to stop by Sunday at the track will you have some extra business cards with you?


----------



## Miller Time

smokefan said:


> Got a quick question when does Roar formalize there onroad rules for the following yr?


Unfortunately, not till around the end of the Year. And the rulebook is a 'living document' so changes are possible anytime. That said I think after Nationals at the end of this month we should have a decent idea of how the various options work out and I'd say mid summer the basics will be in place with perhaps some minor tweaks on things like min weight and bodies.


----------



## jonesy112

jammer said:


> Do I hear a buggy motor being purchased here???


Possibly. Or a motor to carry around just in case we decide to go mod touring car one day. As long as miller supplies the tires, I'll even go foam!


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Jonesy I am going to stop by Sunday at the track will you have some extra business cards with you?


Yeah I'll have some with me, I always have a bunch out in my truck


----------



## smokefan

Miller Time said:


> Unfortunately, not till around the end of the Year. That said I think after Nationals at the end of this month we should have a decent idea of how the various options work out


Thanks Ken I was just curious as to how things were going to shape up for next yr and try to get an idea on what class or classes I may run. 

Jonesy cool I will get with you Sunday, I have a few of my old racing buddies looking for someone to do some work on there 1:1 cars. Maybe I can pick you up some business.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Jonesy I am going to stop by Sunday at the track will you have some extra business cards with you?


Are you going to be able to race this Sunday?


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Are you going to be able to race this Sunday?


 Doesn't look like it at this present time. BUT it could change lol


----------



## cwoods34

If I get some spare change I'll get the 008 running for MOD


----------



## smokefan

If I do get things around so we can race Sunday, it's gonna be Sportsman TC


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> If I do get things around so we can race Sunday, it's gonna be Sportsman TC


Sweet.


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> With all this talk of spandex, am I correct in assuming an 80s hair metal video act will break out on the drivers stand during the 1/12th scale main Sunday?


Maybe.......


Steve Dunn


----------



## dragrace

My New Toy. Little bigger than my 1/12...Uses 2700Mah. I am sure I will screw it up by putting my 4 turn in it...I will bring it Sunday if I get it in time...

http://www.teamedgerc.com/Home.html


Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112

After following the oval thread today, I'm so glad I found on-road racing and the group of guys we have every Sunday to race with.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> After following the oval thread today, I'm so glad I found on-road racing and the group of guys we have every Sunday to race with.


We do have a good thing going. *hugs*


----------



## trerc

I must go read the oval thread...


----------



## mQuillin

Can't wait to race that sportsman tc class on Sunday!! Hopefully I can work on it and get it all done tomorrow during oval practice. Thanks to Jeremiah and "jammer" for the help so far...and also to whomever else is lucky enough to help. Haha. See you guys then...


----------



## indymodz

Anyone needing some quality double sided tape, I have a couple of 1in X 72yrd rolls of 3m 4052 for $50 each


----------



## jammer

indymodz said:


> Anyone needing some quality double sided tape, I have a couple of 1in X 72yrd rolls of 3m 4052 for $50 each


Wow!! I could remove and replace my reciever in the car 2,592 times an inch at a time lol. Where in the world did you find 72yrd rolls?!?!?!


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> After following the oval thread today, I'm so glad I found on-road racing and the group of guys we have every Sunday to race with.


I used to race oval back in the day and got out due to all the drama. Onroad racing is fantastic, especially with all the great people at R/Car that's why I call it my home track. It's early but it's looking like we might be racing Sunday!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Looks like I will be back in business Sunday. Novak sent me a message last night they are overnighting me some orange magic for the weekend, they left Louisville around 04:00 this morning. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE------HAHAHAHAHAHA!


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

2005 post maybe I will get closer to Railroader


----------



## indymodz

jammer said:


> Wow!! I could remove and replace my reciever in the car 2,592 times an inch at a time lol. Where in the world did you find 72yrd rolls?!?!?!


I believe industrial use for that much. I got a deal on them and don't need more than 1. I shouldnt need to buy any for awhile


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> 2005 post maybe I will get closer to Railroader


Not a chance!


----------



## racer357

trerc said:


> I must go read the oval thread...


 wait for me... LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Sunday*

_*Doors open at 9am(I should be there before 8:30)

Racing at Noon

Cafe & Hobby Shop open all day.*_


----------



## Railroader

Quick questions: 

1. What shock oil is recommended for my CRC 1/12th shock? I am rebuilding it now.

2. a) Do I want or need these "Optional Pro Strut Alu Arm Mount"? There are three different ones 0º, 5º, and 10º. http://www.nexusracing.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=2241

2. b) What do they do?

3. I also can't seem to find my shock spring. Can anyone recommend one? Or should I just buy the default one from CRC/Nexus? And if anyone is feeling super generous, can you let me borrow one if Bill P. doesn't have one in stock on Sunday?

Thanks guys!


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> Quick questions:
> 
> 1. What shock oil is recommended for my CRC 1/12th shock? I am rebuilding it now. Go with 30 or 40 weight oil.m it depends on your center spring and front tire shore ratings.
> 
> 2. a) Do I want or need these "Optional Pro Strut Alu Arm Mount"? There are three different ones 0º, 5º, and 10º. http://www.nexusracing.com/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=&products_id=2241
> Those are caster blocks. If you plan on banging off the boards you will need to get a set. The factory one is plastic with small fine threaded screws. These will help prevent them from stripping out.
> 
> 2. b) What do they do? They adjust your caster. I would proaly go with the 5's. You should be able to adjust (shim) +/- 3 degrees from there to help fine tune.
> 
> Don't forget to stock up on kingpins.They are the weak link on CRC frontends.


----------



## Miller Time

30wt oil, don't worry about the Al caster blocks, lot of $$ and bling and I have not known anyone to really mess up the plastic ones


----------



## Railroader

Thanks!

Would stiffer shock oil make the car respond twitchier and would thinner oil make it slower to respond? Or do I have that backwards?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mQuillin said:


> Can't wait to race that sportsman tc class on Sunday!!


We are coming too Sunday and I should have my son's Sportsman TC legal by then. Ran it brushless last weekend, but the gearing was slower than the legal guys anyway. 

What FDR is a good goal for the Sportsman TC class?


----------



## jammer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> We are coming too Sunday and I should have my son's Sportsman TC legal by then. Ran it brushless last weekend, but the gearing was slower than the legal guys anyway.
> 
> What FDR is a good goal for the Sportsman TC class?


Brushless is still legal as long as its a 25.5 with no type of boost. My FDR on my brushed motor was right around the 5.5 area. Hope this helps.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Would stiffer shock oil make the car respond twitchier and would thinner oil make it slower to respond? Or do I have that backwards?


Kind of right, center shock oil has more to do with rear bite on and off power, Twitchy while at steady throttle would have more to do side load variables like dead band vs preload in side springs, wt fluid in tubes, etc...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jammer said:


> Brushless is still legal as long as its a 25.5 with no type of boost. My FDR on my brushed motor was right around the 5.5 area. Hope this helps.


I have my 21.5 in there. That's the motor I had bought for my VTA before the changed it to 25.5. Its at 5.2 FDR right now. That was a wee bit slower than the guys with the silver cans last weekend on the straight. 

I've got silver can now. I guess I'll shoot for 4.0 FDR unless I heard different.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What FDR is a good goal for the Sportsman TC class?


About 5.4 for the silver can combo and 4.2 for the 25.5 combo.


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Brushless is still legal as long as its a 25.5 with no type of boost. My FDR on my *brushed motor was right around the 5.5* area. Hope this helps.





IndyHobbies.com said:


> I've got silver can now. I guess I'll shoot for 4.0 FDR unless I heard different.



4.0 FDR in the Silver Can will burn the motor up. See Jamie's post above.


----------



## ThomasSuter

The troll is back comode, still on x-ray or the schumacher chassis, please help. Trying to get a few car's together for my boy and I. The x_ray to me seem's to be a cheaper chassis, I really think the red_cat chassis is built a little better than both. I really like the cost and part's availibility as well, this from the troll, the will be back and be fast. Remember you have to finish the race in one piece. Troll say's tamiya silver cam and redcat chassis if this will be allowed in the 2 13.5 classe's. I really like power if they will allow it in the pro classe's, troll like's to go fast.


----------



## jonesy112

ThomasSuter said:


> The troll is back comode, still on x-ray or the schumacher chassis, please help. Trying to get a few car's together for my boy and I. The x_ray to me seem's to be a cheaper chassis, I really think the red_cat chassis is built a little better than both. I really like the cost and part's availibility as well, this from the troll, the will be back and be fast. Remember you have to finish the race in one piece. Troll say's tamiya silver cam and redcat chassis if this will be allowed in the 2 13.5 classe's. I really like power if they will allow it in the pro classe's, troll like's to go fast.


throw that silvercan on that redcat, put a touring car body and a proper set of tires on 'er and bring it on out on Sunday driver, COMODE!


----------



## Railroader

Cats are raced on the oval DRIVER. Stock mode commode!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Cats are raced on the oval. Stock mode commode!!!


You forgot to fit a driver in there


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> You forgot to fit a driver in there


Roger driver. COMMODE.


----------



## Lugnutz

dragrace said:


> I agree Tom. I like keeping the rules so they match was the rest of the country does, but I am not the rules maker (well in my mind I think I am)....hahahahha
> 
> Yea I think going into next season we may want to have a meeting and decide as a group. What we have now is working and working well compared to other tracks around the country.
> 
> The great thing about the onroad group is the willingness to help without making someone feel like a "newby". David Lee has always been a good source for me to ask questions and to bounce ideas off of and I owe him a lot. I'm sure he has to roll his eyes sometimes......hahahaha
> 
> Now if we could just get Cobb, Cordell, Smith and a few other good drivers to start running 1/12, the world would be perfect.....ahahahah
> 
> Steve Dunn


Bloodsport in 12th scale? :lol:


----------



## rockin_bob13

A cancer in 1/12th?


----------



## Railroader

Country-time in 1/12.


----------



## Lugnutz

ThomasSuter said:


> The troll is back comode, still on x-ray or the schumacher chassis, please help. Trying to get a few car's together for my boy and I. The x_ray to me seem's to be a cheaper chassis, I really think the red_cat chassis is built a little better than both. I really like the cost and part's availibility as well, this from the troll, the will be back and be fast. Remember you have to finish the race in one piece. Troll say's tamiya silver cam and redcat chassis if this will be allowed in the 2 13.5 classe's. I really like power if they will allow it in the pro classe's, troll like's to go fast.


Can you get a RC-DUI? :lol:


----------



## tractionroller

If it can be be done .Tom is the man for it.


----------



## jonesy112

Lugnutz said:


> Can you get a RC-DUI? :lol:


There's my vote for 2011 hobbytalk post of the year. Lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> 4.0 FDR in the Silver Can will burn the motor up. See Jamie's post above.


Thanks. Glad I checked back before putting on the pinion! I'll just leave it around 5.0-5.2 then. Thanks guys!


----------



## PDK RACING

jonesy112 said:


> There's my vote for 2011 hobbytalk post of the year. Lol


Who is that? It seems the more he/ she writes the less they puts together a cognitive thought.


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Who is that? It seems the more he/ she writes the less they puts together a cognitive thought.


puts = put

I couldn't resist that.:dude:


----------



## PDK RACING

davidl said:


> puts = put
> 
> I couldn't resist that.:dude:


My phone has spell check and it felt it should be puts. Makes ya question my cognitive thought level. Lol is that Chad's dog Tom from Indy slots I mean Indy raceyway I mean o hell I give up.


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> puts = put
> 
> I couldn't resist that.:dude:


It put*s* the lotion in the basket.


----------



## BadSign

it puts the lotion on it's skin, or else it gets the hose again.

Tom, if you want a new X-Ray without dumping a ton of $, get the T3R.


----------



## Railroader

Get a Tamiya 417. Just so I can look at it and drool.


----------



## trerc

Say what? Tom's getting an Xray? Sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Well, I was answering Suter. Don't get Railroader all worked up, I'm not sure he owns an R/C car not made in Japan!


----------



## Railroader

If Tamiya made a 1/12 that would be true.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Get a Tamiya 417. Just so I can look at it and drool.


does the TRF417 come standard with a drool shield, or is that about the only hop-up that you can buy for it


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> All right guys, those that did not get enough of an RC fix this weekend or want an awesome warmup before the regionals, here is your chance.
> 
> The Gate in Cleveland is having their Winter season Finale. Awesome group of guys (a lot of whom came down to support the Big Rug) Format will all so be a test for the proposed format next year in the Grandslam


Anyone else planning on heading over to the gate that weekend of april 2nd?
Could always use a travel buddy!


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I are in for Sunday. And we just got home from a epic trip to Madison Wisconsin
to pick up a Subaru Forester for my Wife. The things a husband does. LOL


----------



## smokefan

I leave the state for 8hrs and Tom pulls even farther ahead on post


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> I leave the state for 8hrs and Tom pulls even farther ahead on post


If you would have posted a mile by mile update on your trip you would be way ahead of tom by now.


----------



## smokefan

I would have done that but I am sure you all would have gotten tired of the update of..."It's still pouring". Now the update on the windshield wiper that decided to come apart on the interstate that you might have enjoyed.


----------



## dragrace

rockin_bob13 said:


> A cancer in 1/12th?


Don't believe everything someone sends you.....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> If you would have posted a mile by mile update on your trip you would be way ahead of tom by now.


Pshaw! As if!


smokefan said:


> I would have done that but I am sure you all would have gotten tired of the update of..."It's still pouring". Now the update on the windshield wiper that decided to come apart on the interstate that you might have enjoyed.


Probably still have greater quality than my posts.

Is it Sunday yet?!?!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Good News*

We will be open for racing on March 13.


----------



## indymodz

ThomasSuter said:


> The troll is back comode, still on x-ray or the schumacher chassis, please help. Trying to get a few car's together for my boy and I. The x_ray to me seem's to be a cheaper chassis, I really think the red_cat chassis is built a little better than both. I really like the cost and part's availibility as well, this from the troll, the will be back and be fast. Remember you have to finish the race in one piece. Troll say's tamiya silver cam and redcat chassis if this will be allowed in the 2 13.5 classe's. I really like power if they will allow it in the pro classe's, troll like's to go fast.



Sounds like someone needs an intervention.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> If Tamiya made a 1/12 that would be true.


I've owned a couple Tamiya 1/12th in the past.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> *Good News*
> 
> We will be open for racing on March 13.


Sweet might be able to do 3 wks in a row:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Where are the exact rules for the Club TC class? I went back several pages and didn't find it. 

Not to start a debate or anything but wil the rules be modified for next season? I just want to know what I will need to get or see if I have it.

If they were to chang though the main thing I would like to see is bodies that are like the ones we see on TV or at the real tracks. Like BMW's, RX8's, Mustangs, Camaros, AMG Benz's, Lotus, Renault, Corvette, Viper. Not something called DNA3, RF9 or whatever. I do run a Mazda6 in 17.5 and in the future probably run the Camaro or BMW M3. I might even throw one on my WGT. I just like running my cars and I like realistic bodies, I don't need to win to enjoy myself but every once in a while it's nice. Realistic bodies are probably not as competitive as purpose built bodies but in my eyes they look much better and less like a futuristic space ship with wheels.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the modification you have to make to the motor/cam mount on a TC3 to get it to accept the Silver Can motor end. I've got a drill press and the right ream to get the correct diameter I was happy to find.

If anyone else needs this done for their TC3 motor mount, I'd be happy to do it for you.


----------



## smokefan

I think on the sportsman rules Kevin is going with what he posted and next yr, I believe will be Roar sportsman rules. BUT I could be wrong LOL Current Rules are post#1870 page 125


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Where are the exact rules for the Club TC class? I went back several pages and didn't find it.
> 
> Not to start a debate or anything but wil the rules be modified for next season? I just want to know what I will need to get or see if I have it.
> 
> If they were to chang though the main thing I would like to see is bodies that are like the ones we see on TV or at the real tracks. Like BMW's, RX8's, Mustangs, Camaros, AMG Benz's, Lotus, Renault, Corvette, Viper. Not something called DNA3, RF9 or whatever. I do run a Mazda6 in 17.5 and in the future probably run the Camaro or BMW M3. I might even throw one on my WGT. I just like running my cars and I like realistic bodies, I don't need to win to enjoy myself but every once in a while it's nice. Realistic bodies are probably not as competitive as purpose built bodies but in my eyes they look much better and less like a futuristic space ship with wheels.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Rules: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3687156&postcount=1870


> Sportsman Touring Car
> -Chassis Any 4wd Touring Car Chassis
> - Body Open Sports Car Body...racing paint scheme would be nice.
> -Speed Control Any old Brushed speedo or a ESC from the ROAR Spec list in blinky mode.
> -Battery Open 2cell(ROAR Approved)
> -Tires Open rubber tire
> -Gearing/FDR Open
> -Motor Tamiya Silver Can or Novak 25.5 Brushless


I am pleased with the rules as they stand, though I agree with you on the body rule. I like scale stuff, cars to looks like car, but I know some guys want the bodies with the most amount of downforce. The body I am running is modeled after an actual car racing on the Japanese GT series.

Also, I know there was talk of going 21.5 if ROAR does, but I like the speeds of the 25.5/Silver Can. It is faster than VTA, but not nearly as fast as 17.5 or boosted 21.5

Of course saying all of that, I have also recently started in 1/12th scale and those bodies don't look like anything other than a wedge to hold a door open and the speeds are wicked fast for me. But pan cars seem a lot easier to tune that a 4WD touring car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Tom, I know I dislike the doorstop body style too. Several months ago I asked around about trying to find other bodies and I pretty much got the cold shoulder on the idea. Not to spark and argument but too many times racers treat the race night like it was a world championship or something instead of just there to have fun. I don't know anyone there that gets paid to race. I do like our track and the racers we have there but I like the idea of the club TC class and I just may get away from the other classes for a while. I enjoyed the last couple trips there with my spec stuff and I only had to charge the batteries, run and have fun. I can't hardly wait to see what ROAR does with the boost classes as I think it has made the hobby more expensive and more technical than it needs to be , well for me anyway with burn motors, laptop for the track and a set of tires every week if I run 2-3 nights that week. Some may argue that matching packs and cutting comms are technical but for a few years we had Brushless and lipo's with no boost and the hobby was just fine. If we wanted to go faster we just ran mod and that is the way I wish it would be again.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

I think as far as the TC side of things, ROAR isnt talking about boost with there 21.5 class. Maybe Miller can chime in as he seems to be a little more knowlegdable, but I think the rumor is next year it will be 21.5 unboosted for stock, and 17.5 unboosted for superstock. If thats the case, then the 25.5/silvercan class for the sportsman club TC class will be perfect. Its a natual progression from sportsman to superstock


----------



## Railroader

I suspect that at the 25.5/Silver Can speeds the bodies won't make a lot of a difference. I plan on running a scale GT body in that class.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I suspect that at the 25.5/Silver Can speeds the bodies won't make a lot of a difference. I plan on running a scale GT body in that class.


I would guess that you are right tom. If anything, too much downforce could be a bad thing since you dont have an abundance of power to pull the body through the air.


----------



## Miller Time

ROAR is 'testing the waters so to speak at Nats this year. The test plan is:
21.5 blinky stock
17.5 blinky Super stock
Full Mod

Personally, I think the big problem is treating all scales/genres the same, 
17.5 blinky as superstock is an F#%^ing joke and way to much of a step to Mod,
Perhaps the classes should be
Touring : 21.5 blinky for stock
17.5 open esc Super stock
1/12th : 17.5 blinky for stock
13.5 Open esc for Superstock

Localy add VTA and a Sportsman tc class with any tire, any body, 25.5 blinky or Silvercan


----------



## ThrottleKing

Has anyone seen the Traxxas 1/16 touring car? I know it's based on the slah and little revo platform but could this be a sign of things to come from Traxxas? Look what they did wiht the 1/10 Slash maybe they might do the same in TC. Just kidding, but really that thing looks sick with it's VXL package. Imagine not changing anything but putting in a 2s LiPo and having at it with 10 other cars on our big track. Oh yeah the body looks realistic too.
What do you think Tom? Could you buy another American car?
I had an decked out 18t once with a Mamba system and I didn't care for it much but this looks like some mini fun.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> ROAR is 'testing the waters so to speak at Nats this year. The test plan is:
> 21.5 blinky stock
> 17.5 blinky Super stock
> Full Mod
> 
> Personally, I think the big problem is treating all scales/genres the same,
> 17.5 blinky as superstock is an F#%^ing joke and way to much of a step to Mod,
> Perhaps the classes should be
> Touring : 21.5 blinky for stock
> 17.5 open esc Super stock
> 1/12th : 17.5 blinky for stock
> 13.5 Open esc for Superstock
> 
> Localy add VTA and a Sportsman tc class with any tire, any body, 25.5 blinky or Silvercan



I would have to agree with Ken on nearly all of his comments other than TC needs a 13.5 before Mod and Spec classes should use bodies more true to scale bodies but open esc and mod classes should have any purpose designed high down force bodies. They also should raise the weight minimums to so we could add weight where we need it and not have to buy the latest micro lightweight whatever to be as low as the limit or have sacrifice by being heavy after balancing out the car.

I don't break too often but now days it seems the manufacturers have lightened the cars so much and used lightweight materials so extensively that just a brush with the wall can tear the front corner off, not so much with pan cars but for sure in TC cars.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Has anyone seen the Traxxas 1/16 touring car? I know it's based on the slah and little revo platform but could this be a sign of things to come from Traxxas? Look what they did wiht the 1/10 Slash maybe they might do the same in TC. Just kidding, but really that thing looks sick with it's VXL package. Imagine not changing anything but putting in a 2s LiPo and having at it with 10 other cars on our big track. Oh yeah the body looks realistic too.
> What do you think Tom? Could you buy another American car?
> I had an decked out 18t once with a Mamba system and I didn't care for it much but this looks like some mini fun.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


It's a drifter. I've driven it box stock, and it wasn't even that much fun as a drifter. I'd like to see it with proper TC tires though. It looks VERY durable and with the VXL system the price isn't bad. Even with a 6-cell NiMH it flew.

There's no way I'd suggest another class at this point, but personally, I like the FF03,a lot. Surprise, it's a Tamiya chassis! It's a standard 1/10th scale FWD design and handles awesome. It shares parts with the 416, but it is the cheaper parts. Kind of like a bigger well designed Mini Cooper but you can use GT bodies on it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

There's no way I'd suggest another class at this point, but personally, I like the FF03,a lot. Surprise, it's a Tamiya chassis! It's a standard 1/10th scale FWD design and handles awesome. It shares parts with the 416, but it is the cheaper parts. Kind of like a bigger well designed Mini Cooper but you can use GT bodies on it.[/QUOTE]

I really wasn't suggesting something else, just entertaining the idea of mini's that would fly and as you said with real tires, they could handle well too. 

I too have enough going on in my pits, but maybe not so in the future as I hate to say it but WGT isn't taking off like I had hoped for and it might rival the Sportsman TC class for being the least expensive. I don't know what to think about that. 1/12 is probably not going to change much for better or worse.

I would like to see VTA reverse track direction for the mains or at least do something different and it might interest me a little more.

However with the last couple outings in my touring cars I have had some real fun and I didn't even win but I had fun with the guys and that is why I am there so I might have found a new home for my interests. 

I am not giving up hope for WGT though. I had a ball running with Steve R. and Greg H.

Does anyone know if they make a body Like Liddell's #57 Camaro in the Grand AM series? I have been browsing but I haven't found one yet. I have also e-mailed a few painters on painting me a Crown Royal Mulsanne body for my WGT. I really want the logos painted not decals well the main ones anyway. Jonesy don't you know a good painter. Not only do I like scale looking bodies I like them to look like the real thing too.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

It would be silly to raise the minimum weight on anything. The only thing extra weight does is wear down tires faster and slow the car down. If I could run my car at 1200 grams I would. Without 5 cans of paint on a body and with standard electronics a car should come in around 1400 anyway. As long as you position your LiPo properly and the car isn't tweaked they are fairly easy to balance without adding TOO much weight.


----------



## PDK RACING

The only thing about going anti-clockwise in vta for heats is the track layout has to be conducive to running clock and anti--clock direction. Most tracks only work one direction. At hobbytown with Bob we would do a rolling start for mains. That was fun.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> It would be silly to raise the minimum weight on anything. The only thing extra weight does is wear down tires faster and slow the car down. If I could run my car at 1200 grams I would. Without 5 cans of paint on a body and with standard electronics a car should come in around 1400 anyway. As long as you position your LiPo properly and the car isn't tweaked they are fairly easy to balance without adding TOO much weight.


Just a suggestion to take them halfway towards where they were befor the use of LiPo's. Or maybe my car is the only car that is 30-40 grams overweight.

Like anything said here will change the way things are done. Just my thoughts on the matter, I voted for McCain too and that didn't work.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

My Car is a pig too, but it's balanced. As far as bodies go I am running what I already had. IT's really not going to make a difference with the 25.5 class. We will see everyone in the Morning. 
It's almost race time!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

All right I found the Camaro body on HPI's site it's a 200mm body so I will have to buy some of thier offset wheels and 26mm tires to get it to look right.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone know if they make a body Like Liddell's #57 Camaro in the Grand AM series? I have been browsing but I haven't found one yet. I have also e-mailed a few painters on painting me a Crown Royal Mulsanne body for my WGT. I really want the logos painted not decals well the main ones anyway. Jonesy don't you know a good painter. Not only do I like scale looking bodies I like them to look like the real thing too.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I could easily do a crown royal body for ya Jeremiah. I'll talk to you tommorrow about it


----------



## Miller Time

I'm running a 2 year old car and is needs about 35 grams to make the 1420 weight limit,and balanced pretty well. Over the last few years the car manufactures have done little to shave weight, it has come from batteries and Electronics (unfortunately I think the color Orange adds 50 grams  )


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> I'm running a 2 year old car and is needs about 35 grams to make the 1420 weight limit,and balanced pretty well. Over the last few years the car manufactures have done little to shave weight, it has come from batteries and Electronics (unfortunately I think the color Orange adds 50 grams  )


Very Funny, Your gonna get shaved again.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> I could easily do a crown royal body for ya Jeremiah. I'll talk to you tommorrow about it


Cool, see you tomorrow.


IS autographics still in business or is there some other manufacturer out there that makes graphics for the cars that resemble the real thing? 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

Will there be a tire truer at the track tomorrow? I have a couple sets of 1/12 tires I bought from Bob C. that need truing. Also, I'll need someone to help me true as I have never done it before.

We should be there about 1pm for the second set of qualifiers. I'll have the three girls, but Musu will be the only one racing. She'll run bombers and coopers. I'll try 1/12th and Sportsman TC again. If I feel like I have enough free time I'll run Coopers too.

*I need a copper spring for my CRC 1/12 shock. I have a full set on order from Nexus, but that won't be here until mid-week, so if anyone can help a brother out I'd appreciate it.*

Can't wait to race tomorrow.



ThrottleKing said:


> I really wasn't suggesting something else, just entertaining the idea of mini's that would fly and as you said with real tires, they could handle well too.


I had high hopes for the Traxxas 1/16 Rally car. I am a big fan of WRC and anything Rally-realted. I even suggested the class at Indy Slots and got shot down pretty quickly. But Traxxas aimed that car at the basher crowd.


ThrottleKing said:


> I too have enough going on in my pits, but maybe not so in the future as I hate to say it but WGT isn't taking off like I had hoped for and it might rival the Sportsman TC class for being the least expensive. I don't know what to think about that. 1/12 is probably not going to change much for better or worse.
> 
> I would like to see VTA reverse track direction for the mains or at least do something different and it might interest me a little more.
> 
> However with the last couple outings in my touring cars I have had some real fun and I didn't even win but I had fun with the guys and that is why I am there so I might have found a new home for my interests.
> 
> I am not giving up hope for WGT though. I had a ball running with Steve R. and Greg H.
> 
> Does anyone know if they make a body Like Liddell's #57 Camaro in the Grand AM series? I have been browsing but I haven't found one yet. I have also e-mailed a few painters on painting me a Crown Royal Mulsanne body for my WGT. I really want the logos painted not decals well the main ones anyway. Jonesy don't you know a good painter. Not only do I like scale looking bodies I like them to look like the real thing too.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I'd move my electronics from my 1/12th if the WGT class had a group that ran every Sunday. But I am giving 1/12th a few months before I would do that. 

The Sportsman TC class is a blast. And cheap(er) than most RC racing, including Coopers (as Trevor made clear).


----------



## davidl

Miller Time said:


> ROAR is 'testing the waters so to speak at Nats this year. The test plan is:
> 21.5 blinky stock
> 17.5 blinky Super stock
> Full Mod
> 
> Personally, I think the big problem is treating all scales/genres the same,
> 17.5 blinky as superstock is an F#%^ing joke and way to much of a step to Mod,
> Perhaps the classes should be
> Touring : 21.5 blinky for stock
> 17.5 open esc Super stock
> 1/12th : 17.5 blinky for stock
> 13.5 Open esc for Superstock
> 
> Localy add VTA and a Sportsman tc class with any tire, any body, 25.5 blinky or Silvercan


 
Several of you may not know, but I served on the ROAR Executive Committee as Competition Director and finally Technical Director, ending in 2008. One of my accomplishments was to develop rules for the brushless motors in stock racing. A committee was formed consisting of the motor manufactures of the day with myself as chair. We started with a proposal for a configuration of what the stock brushless motor should be. Novak was the only manufacturer to submit. The other members then took that as a draft and provided comments to each feature. I compiled them and feed them back as a new version of rules. If there was a difference of opinion between members, we had them compromise into a solution. We then voted on the final draft and updated based on those results. That final draft was then submitted to the full Executive Committee for approval and adoption. The result was the 13.5 and 17.5 rules that are currently in the book. They have not been changed since as I can tell. But the thing that came from the committee that is important here is that the manufacturers agreed that 17.5 should be the stock class and 13.5 should be the super stock class.

We didn't have the boosted speed controls at that time and didn't cover them because the direction from the Executive Committee was to develop rules for stock brushless motors. That mission was accomplished. The boosted speed controls came later and the ROAR Executive Committee said, after much consideration, that Sportsman (stock) classes would run without boost. They then developed the list of approved speed controls for that competition. That list is located on the ROAR website under Approvals.

So now look at Ken's comments. He is favoring the same recommendations that came from the motor committee that developed rules for the first group of stock motors. The unfortunate thing is that the former Competition Director chose, with the concurrance from the little woman, stock and super stock to be something else, therefore the "testing" of new versions of stock and superstock. Ken has experience here that verifies the recommendation of the motor manufactures in 2006.

I support Ken's comments above and hope we eventually move in the same direction with our racing. That is for both pan cars and tourning cars in onroad type racing.


----------



## Miller Time

Steve and I both will have truers, and one of us or perhaps Chuck should have the spring


----------



## jammer

Yo Steve, you have an extra 1/12 you need a pilot for tomorrow? I wouldnt mind wheeling one again. Been like 20yrs since I have drove one. One class a day gets a little boring and im trying to see which other class i want to dip into.


----------



## Kevin Cole

The balance of all the old Autographics stuff is being sold on Ebay.

I can get you the info...it's very limited though


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Big Rug On Road Racing Sunday*
*Doors Open at 9am
(I'll be there between 8-8:30)

Racing starts at Noon
(I will pro-rate late arrival race fees)

The Cafe will be open at 9am with Biscuits n Gravy.
(We now have breaded tenderloins and other deep fried delights for lunch)

As always...Bombers & Coopers run for free.*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Is there anything special you have to do to mount a silvercan motor in a TC5r?


----------



## smokefan

Awesome might have to come early for breakfast!!!!


----------



## trerc

......


----------



## trerc

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Is there anything special you have to do to mount a silvercan motor in a TC5r?



You have to Dremel the motor mount some, the bushing on the silver can seems to be a real bastard...


----------



## jammer

trerc said:


> You have to Dremel the motor mount some, the bushing on the silver can seems to be a real bastard...


You can also just file one side of the motor down. I did this to matt's new one and it was pretty easy. Must be some super soft metal.


----------



## indymodz

I need another R603ff Fasst Rx if anyone has one they wanna sell.


----------



## BadSign

What is the tire of choice for 17.5 sedan? If the new sportsman spec is 25.5, I might as well prepare myself by switching tires and bodies away from VTA.


----------



## indymodz

Sweeps are probably your best choice.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> What is the tire of choice for 17.5 sedan? If the new sportsman spec is 25.5, I might as well prepare myself by switching tires and bodies away from VTA.


Most guys are using sweep 32 tires.

Run both, VTA and Sportsman TC.


----------



## chadtastic

Railroader said:


> It's a drifter. I've driven it box stock, and it wasn't even that much fun as a drifter. I'd like to see it with proper TC tires though. It looks VERY durable and with the VXL system the price isn't bad. Even with a 6-cell NiMH it flew.
> 
> There's no way I'd suggest another class at this point, but personally, I like the FF03,a lot. Surprise, it's a Tamiya chassis! It's a standard 1/10th scale FWD design and handles awesome. It shares parts with the 416, but it is the cheaper parts. Kind of like a bigger well designed Mini Cooper but you can use GT bodies on it.


I agree with Tom here, it wasnt very fun as a drifter even with the dual lipos in it. But with foams or some kind of touring car tire would be awesome...

Excuse my ignorance where on-road is concerned. But why cant classes be seperated by motor only? I know the different classes have different bodies, tires and such Im just talking about motor and speedo combo. I for one would race more on-road if it wasnt for all the confusion. I think I can speak for a ton of off-roaders on this as well...


----------



## chadtastic

Sorry for Toms sauced up comments. I havent read them yet but I was warned about it by PDK on Indy R/C's thread...

I assure you this will not happen again. Im going to personaly speak to him about it. We will never play nice as long as were acting like iddiots...

Thanks for the conversation on Friday Brian it did alot for me as far as understanding where you guys are coming from and I would love to take you up on your offer on the VTA ride...LOL

Sorry for side lining your thread with this comment so now back to your regularly scheduled program....


----------



## 14smoke14

*Sportsman TC*

Looking to break into the Sportsman TC class. any suggestions on what brushed ESC to use? thanks in advance guys


----------



## cwoods34

My race-ready TC weighed in at 1359 grams this morning *balanced*, which meant I had to had 61 grams of unnecessary weight just to be legal........ ARG.


----------



## Railroader

I had a *great* day. Thanks to all the Coles for such a great place to race. Kevin for running and announcing some great racing (& letting me beat him in SportsmanTC), Angie for the cafe, and Presley for the great attitude. And Zane for being Zane. Cute little guy!

1/12th scale guys, thanks for your patience and tremendous amount of help today. I am slowly learning more and more, it has been a bit overwhelming at first, but everything is slowly sinking in. I didn't want to just go out there at full-throttle and not be able to control the car. I will be adding more and more speed in the coming weeks. I'm trying to stay out of your way as much as possible. You guys are some great racers and I hate spoiling some of your fun by causing wrecks. As always, if you have any advice, I would love the help.

Sportsman TC was a *BLAST*!!! The racing was a little cleaner this week than last week, and even in each heat it got better and better. It is obviously a beginner's class and we can expect some rough driving. It's up to the more experienced guys to get around the slower traffic.

I publicly owe Chuck an apology for wrecking you in the 1/12th main. I promise I will get faster and not be a rolling roadblock soon. If you'll accept it, I'd like to pay for any parts I broke.

Thanks guys!


----------



## smokefan

Great Day at the Big Rug!!! Thanks Kevin and Angie and Matt for all you guys do.
It was fun racing with Kevin in Sportsman TC See you all next week!!!


----------



## Railroader

Oops, I forgot Matt. Thanks Matt!


----------



## Railroader

And Jamie, if you get the 417, can I come watch you open the package? Please. I promise not to drool.


----------



## smokefan

Just in case Tom make sure you wear a bib LOLOL 

Oh yea Kyle says Thanks Trevor for letting him use a batt.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> ..... I didn't want to just out there at full-throttle and not be able to control the car. I will be adding more and more speed in the coming weeks. I'm trying to stay out of your way as much as possible. You guys are some great racers and I hate spoiling some of your fun by causing wrecks. As always, if you have any advice, I would love the help.
> Thanks guys!


This is the absolute most profound approach I have heard in years, if more newbies, or experienced drivers in new classes would take this approach all the classes would see some very nice RACING.

Following is not aimed at any one in particular just some general info that may be useful as both the quantity and quality of the racers at the BIG RUG increases. In addition to the gradual speed approach, the thing to learn when running with faster guys is how to provide a passing opportunity.

Rule #1 The faster guy has the obligation to pick the spot for a safe clean pass and they should give you a few turns to perhaps a lap

Rule #2 If you insist on running tight, blocking, and racing assume the pass will get dirty

Rule #3 Try to hold as close to a consistent line as possible, in most cases the 'newbie' line will allow sufficient passing chances, 

A few general hints : 
DO NOT CHANGE UP AND BECOME UNPREDICTABLE try to hold a line, 
-S- turns are bad places to allow passes, taking the outside line means crossing the inside line and offers trouble
Do not stop, Slow some perhaps but stopping presents too many potential issues, not to mention you'll loose your momentum and flow.
Try to follow after your passed, you can gain a lot from watching the line of the faster guy........BUT.....Do not drive too deep in the corner and run over the guy you let pass, I see this ALL the time in Touring.

For what it's worth I ran a 13.5 in the Qualifiers in 17.5 1/12th as I needed to test for an upcoming race, at that pace I passed a few times and the opportunity was very well provided by the other drivers, thank-you


----------



## Railroader

Just one more to add to the post count to be able to beat Jerry at something.


----------



## smokefan

I will catch up!!!! Ken Thanks for posting that very helpful info for everyone to learn or remember.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> ... the thing to learn when running with faster guys is how to provide a passing opportunity.
> 
> Rule #1 The faster guy has the obligation to pick the spot for a safe clean pass and they should give you a few turns to perhaps a lap
> 
> Rule #2 If you insist on running tight, blocking, and racing assume the pass will get dirty
> 
> Rule #3 Try to hold as close to a consistent line as possible, in most cases the 'newbie' line will allow sufficient passing chances,
> 
> A few general hints :
> DO NOT CHANGE UP AND BECOME UNPREDICTABLE try to hold a line,
> -S- turns are bad places to allow passes, taking the outside line means crossing the inside line and offers trouble
> Do not stop, Slow some perhaps but stopping presents too many potential issues, not to mention you'll loose your momentum and flow.
> Try to follow after your passed, you can gain a lot from watching the line of the faster guy........BUT.....Do not drive too deep in the corner and run over the guy you let pass, I see this ALL the time in Touring.


I might have to print this up and keep in my tool box. The -S- turn info I hadn't figured out yet, and today was a perfect example of that. In the -S- I tried to allow some guys to pass and I messed it up. I also stopped a couple times before the straight to offer the best spot to be passed, but I'll try not to do that anymore.



Miller Time said:


> For what it's worth I ran a 13.5 in the Qualifiers in 17.5 1/12th as I needed to test for an upcoming race, at that pace I passed a few times and the opportunity was very well provided by the other drivers, thank-you


"Stop it miller, you're scaring me!" - T. Johnson


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I will catch up!!!!


No you won't! :wave:


----------



## Miller Time

Nice read on the last leg the Grand Slam, R/Car making a big name for itself
http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=2c97a43ed955af14fefd893df5a63bb2


----------



## Railroader

WOW! That's pretty cool.


----------



## indymodz

Miller Time said:


> Nice read on the last leg the Grand Slam, R/Car making a big name for itself
> http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=2c97a43ed955af14fefd893df5a63bb2


Hell yea!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I might have to print this up and keep in my tool box. The -S- turn info I hadn't figured out yet, and today was a perfect example of that. In the -S- I tried to allow some guys to pass and I messed it up. I also stopped a couple times before the straight to offer the best spot to be passed, but I'll try not to do that anymore.
> 
> 
> "You're messing with my head Miller!!!" - T. Johnson


Stop it miller, you're scaring me!


----------



## jammer

Railroader said:


> And Jamie, if you get the 417, can I come watch you open the package? Please. I promise not to drool.


Ill have some baby wipes there cause we all know you will be!!! :tongue:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Is it Wednesday yet?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Stop it miller, you're scaring me!


Oh yeah, that's what I said.


----------



## smokefan

Ok I figured this out I will stay up 24hrs and catch up with Tom LOLOL


----------



## PDK RACING

smokefan said:


> Ok I figured this out I will stay up 24hrs and catch up with Tom LOLOL


U still awake. Lol


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Oh yea Kyle says Thanks Trevor for letting him use a batt.



No problem, tell the young man that fine race pack is for sale, lol.




PDK RACING said:


> U still awake. Lol


He's at work :tongue:


----------



## trerc

So if a guy was looking at a wgt car what would be a good one to look at?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Gen X 10, is a pretty good car or the Gen x 10LE which is a little cheaper.

Look at theHobby talk on road for sale fourm there is one on ther for a good deal.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

Newb Question: Is 1/12th or WGT faster?


----------



## Miller Time

WGT is faster on the straight, but 1/12th corners faster, overall lap times are nearly identical with any advantage dependant on layout


----------



## Kevin Cole

_*Listen up guys...*_

_R/CAR is looking for some good clean dirt/clay for the outside off-road/dirt oval track...obviously if we can get it as cheap as possible, it would be a good thing. But I do want quality clean material for these projects.

I have a friend/racer from the Ft Wayne area whom owns a excavating business that is offering the labor & equipment if R/CAR covers the fuel to get the equipment here.

PLEASE...if anyone has a good contact for the clay/dirt, please PM or call me.

I would like to get started on these tracks by the first of April._


----------



## NashRCracer

Miller Time said:


> Nice read on the last leg the Grand Slam, R/Car making a big name for itself
> http://www.teamxray.com/teamxray/ne...Xnet_Session=2c97a43ed955af14fefd893df5a63bb2





indymodz said:


> Hell yea!!!


cool thing is that Dirla guy getting names on both "A" mains too. :wave:

speaking of which is the april date 16/17 locked for the regionals. trying to make my summer schedule for Thunder RC raceway here in Nashville and want to make it back up for that.

Robert


----------



## Kevin Cole

Look for a announcement concerning the ROAR REGION 5 Race later this evening.


----------



## Miller Time

NashRCracer said:


> cool thing is that Dirla guy getting names on both "A" mains too. :wave:
> 
> speaking of which is the april date 16/17 locked for the regionals. trying to make my summer schedule for Thunder RC raceway here in Nashville and want to make it back up for that.
> 
> Robert


:thumbsup: I'll have flyer posted this eve


----------



## cwoods34

Any 17.5 and/or T3 drivers wanna practice or maybe run some heats Wednesday? No class this week for me so I'm thinking about coming up to do some testing and tinkering. The three fastest cars yesterday were *ASSOCIATEDS*..... I can't let that be 

In all seriousness, MIKE JONES has gotten ridiculously fast in only a couple of weeks. What's his secret?........


----------



## Miller Time

Actually X-ray had the second 'fastest lap'.....If I can only clean the rubber $h!t of these foam tires


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Any 17.5 and/or T3 drivers wanna practice or maybe run some heats Wednesday? No class this week for me so I'm thinking about coming up to do some testing and tinkering. The three fastest cars yesterday were *ASSOCIATEDS*..... I can't let that be
> 
> In all seriousness, MIKE JONES has gotten ridiculously fast in only a couple of weeks. What's his secret?........


I'll be there Wednesday Cody, I was planning on going anyway to try a few new setup ideas. I'll even let you run my car if ya want. 

The secret is......hush, don't wanna say it too loudly...


Blue is scientifically proven to go faster than gold! Lol

See ya wednesday


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> I'll be there Wednesday Cody, I was planning on going anyway to try a few new setup ideas. I'll even let you run my car if ya want.
> 
> The secret is......hush, don't wanna say it too loudly...
> 
> 
> Blue is scientifically proven to go faster than gold! Lol
> 
> See ya wednesday


Good thing X-ray is Orange, and Cody is running the silver version


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am running a TC5 right out of the cardboard box I got it in used. I like it other than it is a bit heavy.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> Good thing X-ray is Orange, and Cody is running the silver version


Hmmm damn, I thought I was on to something there. Lol


----------



## trerc

ThrottleKing said:


> Gen X 10, is a pretty good car or the Gen x 10LE which is a little cheaper.
> 
> Look at theHobby talk on road for sale fourm there is one on ther for a good deal.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward




Red anodizing...damn, lol


----------



## smokefan

trerc said:


> No problem, tell the young man that fine race pack is for sale,
> Will tell him :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

I'm thinking it's more of an "operator error" than the car itself.


----------



## jonesy112

The tc6 doesn't seem to be affected by operator error, as we all know I don't have a clue what the hell I'm doing up there. 

It only seems to be slowed down by massive failure, i.e. The shock falling apart lol


----------



## cwoods34

K, I will be there Wednesday as soon as Kevin will allow!


----------



## Railroader

Just to remind everyone, I still have the fastest Semi-Truck to ever run at the Big Rug. I'll probably be king for a long time. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I'll be there Wednesday Cody, I was planning on going anyway to try a few new setup ideas. I'll even let you run my car if ya want.
> 
> The secret is......hush, don't wanna say it too loudly...
> 
> 
> Blue is scientifically proven to go faster than gold! Lol
> 
> See ya wednesday


Some blue parts go faster than others. I'll give you a hint, it starts with "Tamiy" and ends with "a".


----------



## smokefan

Can you spell that out a little more Tom LOLOL


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Some blue parts go faster than others. I'll give you a hint, it starts with "Tamiy" and ends with "a".


They do slow down slightly if the car is tweaked due to excessive drool on it!


----------



## Railroader

Drool acts as a lubricant, that's why they are so fast. You'll see. You'll drool.


----------



## Miller Time

All right guys, you've all heard the rumors, now it is Official. R/Car will be hosting the ROAR Region 5 Championships. The Entry was kept VERY low for such an event to more than offset the 1 day ROAR membership (1 day is good for whole event). I will verify the details but a 1 day membership was $15 and the Yearly is only $25 with additional family members only $10, So for Example for $5 more the Barton's could join for the Year and be covered till National's next March, wherever they may be


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> In all seriousness, MIKE JONES has gotten ridiculously fast in only a couple of weeks. What's his secret?........


The new TC6 is a great piece of machinery, but it takes a solid pilot to run like Mike has of late.
Mike is at the track almost every time I have a road course set up on the carpet. While others play with their Slash Sedans on Fridays...Jonesy is working hard to become one of the top TC guys in the area.
We have one of the top facilities in the country, what y'all get from it is yours for the taking.

Props to Capt. Swagger as well, he is fairly new to the on road game and has followed Mike's led with max track time of late.

It certainly looks to be paying off for the both of them.


----------



## Railroader

"Stock 1/12th: Any ROAR Approved 17.5 Brushless, *ROAR Sportsman Spec ESC*, 1 cell Lipo @ 4.20 volts max"

WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## Railroader

I'd appreciate a recommendation on a futaba servo for 1/12th scale if anyone has any. I currently have a S9650 and I think it might be a little slow.


----------



## Lugnutz

cwoods34 said:


> In all seriousness, MIKE JONES has gotten ridiculously fast in only a couple of weeks. What's his secret?........


Yea, Mr. Jones is starting to p*ss me off too.



ThrottleKing said:


> I am running a TC5 right out of the cardboard box I got it in used. I like it other than it is a bit heavy.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Nice run yesterday Jeremiah but your on the list with Mike Jones also. Geez...... a TC5? Just kidding guys, your cars looked good yesterday.


----------



## jonesy112

Lugnutz said:


> Yea, Mr. Jones is starting to p*ss me off too.


That right there makes all 400$ I spent on my car worthwhile!  lol


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> I'd appreciate a recommendation on a futaba servo for 1/12th scale if anyone has any. I currently have a S9650 and I think it might be a little slow.


I think the 9650 is good enough, should be around .12 sec @ 6v or faster. It is possible the sluggishness was radio related, check the servo speed it should be set at .5micro sec I think what ever the fastest is it will likely pop a warning about needing to ensure Digital servo being used...9650 is other wise we can check some other things next Sunday.



Lugnutz said:


> Yea, Mr. Jones is starting to p*ss me off too.
> 
> Nice run yesterday Jeremiah but your on the list with Mike Jones also. Geez...... a TC5? Just kidding guys, your cars looked good yesterday.


You leave them alone, there not in the B main bothering you


----------



## Lugnutz

Hey Ken, can we practice on Friday before the Region 5 race? You said dont ask so I had to.


----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> You leave them alone, there not in the B main bothering you


How do you think I knew they were fast? I was able to WATCH the A-main.


----------



## Miller Time

Lugnutz said:


> Hey Ken, can we practice on Friday before the Region 5 race? You said dont ask so I had to.


Yes you can, At Slots 



Lugnutz said:


> How do you think I knew they were fast? I was able to WATCH the A-main.


LMAO......Give me another week or 2....and fewer classes, it has only been 3 weeks since I lost my damn mind and The X-Ray has made good progress. Perhaps this Sunday I'll just run T/C and actually take time to tune the chassis


----------



## jonesy112

Lugnutz said:


> How do you think I knew they were fast? I was able to WATCH the A-main.


Good then you saw my driving by braille clinic I put on for 4 minutes in the main


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> How do you think I knew they were fast? I was able to WATCH the A-main.



Lol, Damn, I drove codys car at full speed right in to a diet coke in your pit and set the pace for your whole damn day, Sorry again man.


----------



## Miller Time

On another note, there are several advantages to running the same layout for a few weeks. 
1) easier faster to set-up, 
2) Better groove over time
3) Drivers get chance to develop set-up over time and can actually compare lap times to previous weeks to gauge improvement

So whatcha yall think about it

And if you like the idea I can post some layouts for voting for this Sunday


----------



## wlpjr2

*Tc6*

TC6'S WILL BE HERE TOMORROW. 
5 COMING, 2 ARE UNSPOKEN FOR! $379 TAX INCLUDED!


----------



## Miller Time

WHAT?


----------



## PDK RACING

Miller Time said:


> On another note, there are several advantages to running the same layout for a few weeks.
> 1) easier faster to set-up,
> 2) Better groove over time
> 3) Drivers get chance to develop set-up over time and can actually compare lap times to previous weeks to gauge improvement
> 
> So whatcha yall think about it
> 
> And if you like the idea I can post some layouts for voting for this Sunday


I love this idea. Even if it was only for a few weeks for each track


----------



## smokefan

Where's the X-Ray LOVE Bill:tongue:


----------



## smokefan

+1 on the same layout for a few wks


----------



## Railroader

Lugnutz said:


> How do you think I knew they were fast? I was able to WATCH the A-main.


I thought I was in a dream when I saw that.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> On another note, there are several advantages to running the same layout for a few weeks.
> 1) easier faster to set-up,
> 2) Better groove over time
> 3) Drivers get chance to develop set-up over time and can actually compare lap times to previous weeks to gauge improvement
> 
> So whatcha yall think about it
> 
> And if you like the idea I can post some layouts for voting for this Sunday


I like the idea of the same layout for a month. As long as it wasn't yesterday's layout. I didn't hate it, but it was _FAST_!!!


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> +1 on the same layout for a few wks


+1 to the post count.


----------



## jtsbell

I think Cody & I agree on having the same track 2-3 weeks in a row is a ok. The only thing the track needs to be opened up some over last week.Mind you it is a good layout just a little tight on the end that we pitted on.And also KEN enter Coty in vta & 17.5 stock rubber will fill out &give it to you Sunday.


----------



## Railroader

I like this layout.


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> +1 to the post count.


+1 on the extra post count


----------



## Miller Time

I seen that, they sure do em up right in Europe, seems most of the Euro race series have 'State' backing. Some of those asphalt road-courses make me want to move.


----------



## jetmechG550

Tom are you looking for a WGT car? I may sell mine. Since I haven't been able to run at all and outdoor will be here soon (if I even run outdoor offroad this year) so no sense in it sitting around.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm all for running the same lay-out for a few weeks at a time. This summer will be that way because the oval will not be set up as often.

I would like to talk about summer on road as a group next Sunday.

We will run on Wednesday all summer long, but several have ask for other days...possibly some Fridays & Sundays.

Maybe we look at every other or once a month...depending on who will come out and race.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Also Sunday I want to discuss the racers in the Sportsman TC class...and who should be running it.

Another issue is...guys who run two,three or even four classes need to turn marshal as many times as the classes they are running. 
And in all fairness, we need to limit racers to three classes so they are able to turn marshal there fair share.

The free classes are fun and there for all too enjoy...as well to bring in new racers. Just because we offer a couple free classes I hate to see guys run only those or run both added to the normal load.

We'll get it all figured out this weekend.


----------



## Railroader

jetmechG550 said:


> Tom are you looking for a WGT car? I may sell mine. Since I haven't been able to run at all and outdoor will be here soon (if I even run outdoor offroad this year) so no sense in it sitting around.


Hmmm... I am still committed to 1/12th right now and it is taking just about all of my attention (as well as keeping the kids' coopers running), so I'd have to decline for now.

Unless the price is crazy awesome, then send me a PM.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Also Sunday I want to discuss the racers in the Sportsman TC class...and who should be running it.


Tamiya fanboys? That's me! 

Guys who suck at 1/12th? That's me!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Like Ken I might have to actually go over the new to me TC5 and make sure all the screws are there and it has oil in the shocks. I have had alot on my to do list and I just got the car last week and threw the electronics in and have ran it two days now and it seems ok to me but I will try to pick up the pace with it. I struggled a bit getting it to go as fast as it did.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Jonesy...any chance you might be at the track tomorrow?


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Hey Jonesy...any chance you might be at the track tomorrow?


I can swing down there if you need me too. It sounds like my new tc6 will be there waiting for me there anyway (mod touring anyone?)


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just cant pull the trigger on painting this new 12th scale body knowing you'll get it right(and I'll chump it up).

I have a couple projects for ya bro... neither in a rush.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> I just cant pull the trigger on painting this new 12th scale body knowing you'll get it right(and I'll chump it up).
> 
> I have a couple projects for ya bro... neither in a rush.


As long as I get to use that fine looking chezoom teal you bought yesterday! Lol


----------



## Railroader

I just went through my 1/12th. It is amazing it was able to even get around the track Sunday with the amount of bent and broken parts I found. Before I went through it I think only one screw was still tightened properly after the abuse I gave it Sunday. Luckily most of the parts are cheap, except for the motor plate which is getting hard to find.


----------



## Kevin Cole

jonesy112 said:


> As long as I get to use that fine looking chezoom teal you bought yesterday! Lol


That will probably be used for practice bodies or something for Presley...she liked it.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I just went through my 1/12th. It is amazing it was able to even get around the track Sunday with the amount of bent and broken parts I found. Before I went through it I think only one screw was still tightened properly after the abuse I gave it Sunday. Luckily most of the parts are cheap, except for the motor plate which is getting hard to find.


It was prolly the wind off of millers car flying past that did all the destruction to you car


----------



## Kevin Cole

Help me keep this thread up top guys...

http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/489932-r-car-indy-roar-region-5-onroad-champs.html

Our friends Robert(RC50.com) Dirla & Eric(EA)Anderson are making the trip and I'm sure several will follow.

Looks like another major on road event for R/CAR and Indianapolis.

Who said this was just an oval city.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is a photo to start Jonesy's creative thought process for my new 12th scale and Sportsmen TC schemes.

Yes it is a slot car with scotch tape holding the wing on.

The idea is not to replicate the paint of the slot car, but to create a paint scheme with fresh colors for our passion...RC Racing.

I challenge you all to keep an eye on my pit area in the coming weeks to see the results of this creative experiment.

Mike Jones is painting some fierce RC bodies for guys in our club and in the area right now...real cheap too.

_Check out Rock Star Paints at R/CAR Indy...just look on my table._


----------



## jonesy112

I like it. I'll have to work on my scotch tape look airbrushing to really nail it!


----------



## mQuillin

Any advice on breaking in a new brushed motor? I ran it at a low speed in water for about an hour...........


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there on Wed. and Sun. Finally got my world stock sedan ready to go and finishing up my VTA car now ..


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> Who said this was just an oval city.


Kevin we are trying real hard to change that:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy, I want to trademark my paintjob that we talked about. I don't want to see another one like it and we got a deal. I see Kevin is hinting at it, HAHA
If your in the downtown area today give me a call as I will have the body with me here is my cell 371-695-7938

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

mQuillin said:


> Any advice on breaking in a new brushed motor? I ran it at a low speed in water for about an hour...........


I hope you cleaned it with motor spray afterwords and then blew it out with some air. Do that then put some toothpast on the bushings and try to pack it in them and run it for a few at low voltage then clean it again and oil them. You don't have to have the high $ oil. 3n1 oil or Marvel Mystery oil works very well. The toothpaste in the bushings works as a polisher and helps free it up a little bit. Its an older trick that doesn't cost you a thing since already have the stuff or,,,,, gross you don't. HAHA

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## dragrace

No racing for me tomorrow. My radio died on Sunday am I am sending it to Sonny today next day air to try and get it back by Sunday.


Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> No racing for me tomorrow. My radio died on Sunday am I am sending it to Sonny today next day air to try and get it back by Sunday.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


Steve If you can drive right handed I have a XE10 you could use. It has spektrum mod in it. Might be a minute or two before I can come race.


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> I hope you cleaned it with motor spray afterwords and then blew it out with some air. Do that then put some toothpast on the bushings and try to pack it in them and run it for a few at low voltage then clean it again and oil them. You don't have to have the high $ oil. 3n1 oil or Marvel Mystry oil works very well. The toothpast in the bushings works as a polisher and helps free it up a little bit. Its an older trick that doesn't cost you a thing since already have the stuff or gross you don't. HAHA
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


A guy who has been in the game for a long time said he uses toilet bowl method lol.


----------



## Miller Time

Made the ROAR website
http://www.roarracing.com/?p=985


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin - 2 questions

1. What VTA rules will be in effect for the ROAR race at R/Car? ROAR rules are different that USVTA rules for VTA and I want everyone to be on the same page for that event.

2. Can I run the slower TC class if I use an HPI E10. For those not familar with the E10, it is like a Tamiya TT-01.


----------



## Miller Time

On the first question I can answer that
VTA rules will be ANY 25.5 and any Blinky mode ESC. ROAR does not provide for manufacturer favoritism aside from a control tire which in this case will be the HPI Vintage tires everyone is familar with. There will be a Rulae Deviation in place to run the 25.5 instead of the 21.5 spec in ROAR's current rules.

On the second question If your refering to the ROAR race T/C is any 4WD chassis, if your refering to the Sunday Sportsman class I'll defer to Kevin on that, although I don't see why not unless it is an oddball dimisionally


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Kevin - 2 questions
> 
> 1. What VTA rules will be in effect for the ROAR race at R/Car? ROAR rules are different that USVTA rules for VTA and I want everyone to be on the same page for that event.
> *The rules for the ROAR race will follow the ROAR rules package rather than USVTA...motor must be 25.5(any brand)*
> 
> 2. Can I run the slower TC class if I use an HPI E10. For those not familar with the E10, it is like a Tamiya TT-01.
> *This is kinda a touchy subject considering I had complaints about letting Chuck & Cody run the class Sunday. Neither of them won, so there was no issue. Is Jamie too fast for the class...he is new to on road?
> I have no problem with it at this point, but we all need to keep in mind that it is a Sportsman class for us guys whom are still improving our driving skills. When racers start dominating the class by several laps we will need to have them step up to the next level. If they are already running at the next level, this process makes no sense.*


My thoughts is if a racer is entered to race in either of the top two classes (12th scale or Stock Rubber Sedan) it's kinda cherry picking and not fair to the guys who need this class to get better before they move up.
I actually had complaints about the drivers & their driving from a couple a the hot shoes up front Sunday...unbelievable.

VTA & Bomber are similar in speed, so I can understand guys moving within VTA, Bomber, and Sportsman TC. But to have some of the better drivers move to the new class from their normal class, on a day when the class fields are all full...just does not seem right for the class.
Now that said, on a Wed or Friday when we have limited numbers and we are all just playing around...I understand it.

* The gentlemen that ran it Sunday did ask when signing up and I said we would give it a try. So it is no fault of there's whatsoever.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Thanks for the replies on the ROAR race VTA rules.

Let me rephrase my TC question: "Would anyone care if I ran a technically inferior car in the slower TC class?"


----------



## Kevin Cole

You will be fine running it Brian...go ahead and prepare the car for racing.

Also...yes,Tom Johnson & I are now both dabbling in 12th scale.Obviously we are no threat to those guys and are both running Sportsmen TC's. Keep in mind Tom and I were battling mid pack in the Sportsmen class...so we're a certainly not ringers.


----------



## Railroader

I'm sandbagging. Have been for years.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This paint scheme from Stevenson Motor Sports is beyond my ability (and patience to mask). Any takers on making some decals??


----------



## Railroader

Have you found a body shell? I'd like to pick one up if you have. There's no way I'd attempt that paint scheme, but you could do a simplified version.


----------



## Railroader

Just got this in an email, it has made my day.



> Hello Thomas,
> 
> This is currently in the works!
> 
> Respectfully,
> B. Newman
> Customer Service
> Technical Support
> Novak Electronics, Inc.
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Thomas Johnson [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Thomas Johnson
> Sent: Monday, March 07, 2011 4:51 PM
> To: Customer Service
> Cc: Technical Support
> Subject: Novalink for Macintosh
> 
> I would like it if you could make a Macintosh OS version of the Novalink software.
> 
> Thank you,
> Thomas Johnson
Click to expand...


----------



## BadSign

What's the body of choice for stock sedan? I know some chassis work better with different shells. I run a T3, personally.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I guess Bill is making a big order for 1/12 parts for the event? 

I going to have to throw that old Sophia body on my WGT again and take off the sweet Mulsanne, breaks my heart.

Ken, since you have run a few big races, can you tell me about the size of the fields for the different 1/12 classes? I haven't made up my mind on which one I want to run as I will only pick one since I want to race the WGT and the TC too.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> I'm sandbagging. Have been for years.


I have been sandbagging too, just so that I could keep battling with Tom :tongue:


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be there this Sunday for Sportsman TC. Kevin and Tom BRING your A game or a close facsimile


----------



## ercwhtsd

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This paint scheme from Stevenson Motor Sports is beyond my ability (and patience to mask). Any takers on making some decals??


Get ahold of Carl Seils at [email protected] . He does all of our custom sticker work including masks and grill/bumper stickers for the VTA pegasus bodies.


----------



## jammer

BadSign said:


> What's the body of choice for stock sedan? I know some chassis work better with different shells. I run a T3, personally.


I just got the new p37 and even at the slower sportsman tc speeds it has way more front grip and overall downforce as well. Compared to the Mazdaspeed 6 I had.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Kyle and I should be there this Sunday for Sportsman TC. Kevin and Tom BRING your A game or a close facsimile


Bringing it!!! I'll have a couple boys with me. I'm working on things to get them into either bombers or Sportsman TC.


----------



## jammer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This paint scheme from Stevenson Motor Sports is beyond my ability (and patience to mask). Any takers on making some decals??


I could prob do that in a spraymask on my plotter for you if I can get a decent image to work with. Come see me wed or Sunday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin you have a pm.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Thanks for the replies on the ROAR race VTA rules.
> 
> Let me rephrase my TC question: "Would anyone care if I ran a technically inferior car in the slower TC class?"


Speaking for me personally I don't care


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Let me rephrase my TC question: "Would anyone care if I ran a technically inferior car in the slower TC class?"


If you beat me, I will care a lot. Otherwise, nah.


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> If you beat me, I will care a lot. Otherwise, nah.


yes, but you run a technically inferior driver, so it should even out...:tongue:


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> I'm sandbagging. Have been for years.


 
No your not. I have seen you drive! (said in very low, stern voice with great confidence)


----------



## BadSign

Just a lesson for the kids- it's not about post count, but making your posts count.


----------



## Railroader

I'll +1 that!


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> I guess Bill is making a big order for 1/12 parts for the event?
> 
> I going to have to throw that old Sophia body on my WGT again and take off the sweet Mulsanne, breaks my heart.
> 
> Ken, since you have run a few big races, can you tell me about the size of the fields for the different 1/12 classes? I haven't made up my mind on which one I want to run as I will only pick one since I want to race the WGT and the TC too.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Stock will be the bigger class I expect 2 full heats but may get a 3rd, Superstock and Mod will be light, I doubt Superstock will fill a 2nd heat and mod likely won't fill the first heat. Not to mention the tires will be different for Super and mod so they won't do you any good on club days.

Now next year for NATS, that will be a big turn out, I've seen 12th stock all the way to an F and G main  and both Regionals and Nats will be 10 cars in all mains possible


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> No your not. I have seen you drive! (said in very low, stern voice with great confidence)


I had a teacher once who told me a devastating insulting comment a teacher could put on a "C" students report card - "Works to his ability".


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> I'll +1 that!


Steve Vaught


----------



## Railroader

That hurts - right here -> *heart*


----------



## Miller Time

now that guy


----------



## Miller Time

knew how


----------



## Miller Time

too post


----------



## Railroader

You should see my post count of the Macintosh forum I frequent. It scares even me. We're talking 5 digits.


----------



## dragrace

ok I'm racing tomorrow....

Steve Dunn


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> Stock will be the bigger class I expect 2 full heats but may get a 3rd, Superstock and Mod will be light, I doubt Superstock will fill a 2nd heat and mod likely won't fill the first heat. Not to mention the tires will be different for Super and mod so they won't do you any good on club days.
> 
> Now next year for NATS, that will be a big turn out, I've seen 12th stock all the way to an F and G main  and both Regionals and Nats will be 10 cars in all mains possible


Well I guess I will set my esc to blinky for tomorrow and start figuring how to extract speed out of it or I might throw in a 13.5 and work that way. As far as tires go what would you run on 13.5? I will just throw this out there for what I might try. Magenta Fronts, Pink Rears or Double Pink fronts and Yellow or White rears. I don't know. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Jonesy, I want to trademark my paintjob that we talked about. I don't want to see another one like it and we got a deal. I see Kevin is hinting at it, HAHA
> If your in the downtown area today give me a call as I will have the body with me here is my cell 371-695-7938
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Sorry I didn't make it down there today. Bring that body with you tommorrow Jeremiah and I'll get it from you then.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I guess I will set my esc to blinky for tomorrow and start figuring how to extract speed out of it or I might throw in a 13.5 and work that way. As far as tires go what would you run on 13.5? I will just throw this out there for what I might try. Magenta Fronts, Pink Rears or Double Pink fronts and Yellow or White rears. I don't know.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


If you want to run 17.5/blinky until the big race I'll join you. Perhaps we can get a few others to join us.


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I guess I will set my esc to blinky for tomorrow and start figuring how to extract speed out of it or I might throw in a 13.5 and work that way. As far as tires go what would you run on 13.5? I will just throw this out there for what I might try. Magenta Fronts, Pink Rears or Double Pink fronts and Yellow or White rears. I don't know.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I've been running Magenta/Pink, I think it is close may need to work on set-up more to plant the overall feel more, Yellow or white would likely feel better but I don't think they would last more than a run or 2.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> If you want to run 17.5/blinky until the big race I'll join you. Perhaps we can get a few others to join us.


I'm sure Chuck would be up for it, If Sean makes it down this week he'll be willing to try blinkyy as well


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I guess I will set my esc to blinky for tomorrow and start figuring how to extract speed out of it or I might throw in a 13.5 and work that way. As far as tires go what would you run on 13.5? I will just throw this out there for what I might try. Magenta Fronts, Pink Rears or Double Pink fronts and Yellow or White rears. I don't know.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


 
Bring all of your tires. I will work on it with you tomorrow.


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> I had a teacher once who told me a devastating insulting comment a teacher could put on a "C" students report card - "Works to his ability".


You know, Tom. You have spent significant time on this board putting yourself down. It was funny a couple times but now equals "The sky is falling." You are noticably improved since I remember watching you run several years ago at IS. Patience and committment to improvement will payoff eventually. We all started where you were and are at now. Some quit, some improved a little and some improved a lot. The same will happen to you. While we are on this, Committment not only means working hard at it for as long as you can, but it also means sticking with one thing till you succeed at meeting your goals. That includes staying with one car so you don't get confused with the differences. Good luck. I will notice.


----------



## Railroader

*aww shucks* thanks. I think. 

Don't worry, I am committed to this 1/12th thing.


----------



## sriddle

To avoid the purchase of another motor, I believe I will be racing the 12th scale blinky class... this class will be more suited to my skill level.


----------



## mQuillin

Anybody have any used rubber sweeps for sale???


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't know which way to go. I might even run mod 1/12. Dave I will bring my 13.5 stator with me and swap out the 17.5 if we are going to run 13.5 boost. I haven't gotten another Ballistic 13.5 back yet. It is on the return list just didn't come yet. 
Ken, I run magenta fronts and pink rear almost all the time. I like the Team purple fronts but I just can't get the back of the car to work with them. I havent tried a full white on the rear either.

I would imagine at the big race after the first round with all the traction compound laid down we might be running strait purple fronts and grey rears. HA

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

*On Road Racing Tonight at R/CAR*
*Doors open at 4PM
Racing at 7PM
Only $10 for the first class
$5 for additional classes or if you're just practicing.*

*The R/CAR Cafe will be open all evening with free cookies before the Mains

Pennington's Hobby Shop will also be open all evening.*

**Matt will be there around 2pm if anyone wants to come out and help him with the lay-out. 
(I will have him post on here when he arrives at the track)
*Angie and I will be there as soon as we pick up Presley from school.*


----------



## Miller Time

mQuillin said:


> Anybody have any used rubber sweeps for sale???


I got 2 car sets, $10/ea


----------



## Miller Time

I suggest since regionals are Blinky 1/12 the stock guys agree to run that till regionals


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am still undecided. '''''What would Ricky Bobby do?'''''

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

OK Voting time. Which layout do you want to see Wed and Sundays for the next 3 or 4 weeks

I prefer either A or C and maybe save D for Regionals


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> I am still undecided. '''''What would Ricky Bobby do?'''''
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Shake and bake baby


----------



## jetmechG550

Anyone looking for a 1/12th CRC or WGT?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Not enough room for B or E...so those are out.

I like D or A.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Not enough room for B or E...so those are out.
> 
> I like D or A.


If your refering to racing room in the layout, I'll respect that, if your refering to physically enough room, they are to same scale as the others and should fit fine.


----------



## Railroader

I like A and E (if there is enough room). I really like E the most, but I know some people are very adverse to having no straight.


----------



## jonesy112

I like C and E (if it would work)

Im a fan of a actually short chute or two in the infield


----------



## mQuillin

Hey guys, just letting you know I will be at the track around 2-2:15...any help with the track would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## jonesy112

*Results - March 6, 2011*

Here are the Results from Sunday, March 6 

*Novice A-Main*
1. Musu Scott
2. Austin Ward

*Mini Cooper A-Main*
1. Ken Miller
2. Cody Armes
3. Brian Smith
4. Trevor Wimberly
5. Jeff Roudebush
6. Brian Brozek
7. Jamie Ferrell
8. Kyle Barton
9. AJ Heck
10. Devon Miller
*
Bomber A-Main*
1. Steve Riddle
2. AJ Heck
3. Brian Brozek
4. Musu Scott
5. Kyle Black

*VTA A-Main*
1. Justin Roberts
2. Greg Cobb
3. Von Perry
4. Derek Roberts
5. Brian Smith
6. AJ Heck
7. Brian Brozek
8. Scott Black
9. Cody Armes
10. Trevor Wimberly

*Stock Rubber Sedan B-Main*
1. Greg Cobb
2. Cody Armes
3. Von Perry
4. Derek Roberts
5. Justin Roberts
*
Stock Rubber Sedan A-Main (I see a pattern in car makes here  )*
1. Junior Norton (Associated TC6)
2. Brandon Shells (Associated TC6)
3. Jeremiah Ward (Associated TC5)
4. Ken Miller (Xray something-something)
5. Cody Woods (Xray something-something)
6. David Williams (Associated TC6)
7. Michael Jones (Associated TC6)
8. Charlie Arterburn (Associated TC5)
*
Stock 1/12th Scale A-Main*
1. Jeremiah Ward
2. Steve Dunn
3. Steve Riddle
4. Tom Johnson
5. Ken Miller
6. Chuck Pfahler
7. Charlie Arterburn

No Sportsman TC results, they dissapeared before I could grab them


----------



## AquaRacer

I like A and E, these seem more technical and will help me improve my driving skills.. They need it too!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

I would also like to say thanks to Steve Riddle for pushing, taunting me in the Bomber class. You doing this helps me improve my driving skills. I had a blast in the bomber class. Heck, all of the classes are fun..


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Here are the Results from Sunday, March 6
> 
> Stock Rubber Sedan A-Main (I see a pattern in car makes here  )[/B]
> 1. Junior Norton (Associated TC6)
> 2. Brandon Shells (Associated TC6)
> 3. Jeremiah Ward (Associated TC5)
> 4. Ken Miller (Xray something-something)
> 5. Cody Woods (Xray something-something)
> 6. David Williams (Associated TC6)
> 7. Michael Jones (Associated TC6)
> 8. Charlie Arterburn (Associated TC5)


Which pattern, 33% of the A$$ cars broke or that despite being severly out numbered the X-Ray beat half the field


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> Which pattern, 33% of the A$$ cars broke or that despite being severly out numbered the X-Ray beat half the field


The the only cars the x-ray's managed to beat are the ones that didnt finish.

I know that whole to finish first you must first finish thing, blah blah. ;-) But still, I wouldnt count on that for too long. 

As a positive Ken, at least you did break up an all associated top five qualifying effort, I guess 4 tc6's outta the top 5 isnt a horrible qualifying result. LOL


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> The the only cars the x-ray's managed to beat are the ones that didnt finish.
> 
> I know that whole to finish first you must first finish thing, blah blah. ;-) But still, I wouldnt count on that for too long.
> 
> As a positive Ken, at least you did break up an all associated top five qualifying effort, I guess 4 tc6's outta the top 5 isnt a horrible qualifying result. LOL


You just wait till we get B-main Cobb up to speed, none of you will finish, he did not get the name Bloodsport for nothing :jest:


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> You just wait till we get B-main Cobb up to speed, none of you will finish, he did not get the name Bloodsport for nothing :jest:


He seemed pretty happy with his dominating B main performance the other day lol


----------



## davidl

Miller Time said:


> OK Voting time. Which layout do you want to see Wed and Sundays for the next 3 or 4 weeks
> 
> I prefer either A or C and maybe save D for Regionals


 
I like A, Ken. However, I am not sure you should count my vote since I will not be participating.


----------



## Miller Time

davidl said:


> I like A, Ken. However, I am not sure you should count my vote since I will not be participating.


You do on Wed :thumbsup:


----------



## trerc

jetmechG550 said:


> Anyone looking for a 1/12th CRC or WGT?


You have pm


----------



## cwoods34

I miss one day and I have to go through 5 pages!

You see, it was XRAY on top until the Cincinnati fellas starting joining us. Then MIKE JONES found some cheap speed on eBay and made it worse. 

I'm not even sure what I'd call my XRAY...... it started as a T3R, but it's not quite a T3. 

I will be there tonight for practice. MIKE JONES, I might have a paint job for you.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I miss one day and I have to go through 5 pages!
> 
> You see, it was XRAY on top until the Cincinnati fellas starting joining us. Then MIKE JONES found some cheap speed on eBay and made it worse.
> 
> I'm not even sure what I'd call my XRAY...... it started as a T3R, but it's not quite a T3.
> 
> I will be there tonight for practice. MIKE JONES, I might have a paint job for you.


PRACTICE?!?!?!?!

You dont even want to race tonight?


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> OK Voting time. Which layout do you want to see Wed and Sundays for the next 3 or 4 weeks
> 
> I prefer either A or C and maybe save D for Regionals


"A" and use "C" for the regional.

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

My vote A might as well start there first LOL . As for the sportsman results If I remember Jamie won, Chuck was second and Kyle was 3 after that I don't know except I broke


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> My vote A might as well start there first LOL . As for the sportsman results If I remember Jamie won, Chuck was second and Kyle was 3 after that I don't know except I broke


Was that before or after Kyle just completely wore you out


----------



## smokefan

After!! LOL You know in all seriousness I REALLY enjoy racing with my kid.


----------



## BadSign

I like C, it'd be nice to have a sweeper leading to the straight, rather than on the tail end leading to a hairpin.


----------



## davidl

Miller Time said:


> You do on Wed :thumbsup:


 
Sure Ken, but it sums up like this. The track needs to put its best foot forward. I think A will do this. But I will not complain about a particular layout. I will go out and drive it because it is the same for everyone. I enhance my skills more by taking the challenge of driving any track. Even one with only two corners.

So, the people that show for the big race should pick and I will run what ever it is on Wed.


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> Even one with only two corners.




Please, no! Just joking obviously.

But, please, no.


----------



## Miller Time

davidl said:


> Sure Ken, but it sums up like this. The track needs to put its best foot forward. I think A will do this. But I will not complain about a particular layout. I will go out and drive it because it is the same for everyone. I enhance my skills more by taking the challenge of driving any track. Even one with only two corners.
> 
> So, the people that show for the big race should pick and I will run what ever it is on Wed.


I agree, I only meant The intent is to run the same layout on Sunday and Wednesday. I like A and so far it is winning. 

The interesting thing is a year ago a layout like A would of brought complaints.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## Lugnutz

Miller Time said:


> You just wait till we get B-main Cobb up to speed, none of you will finish, he did not get the name Bloodsport for nothing :jest:


Couple of taps to the side should break a caster block, be happy to do my part.



jonesy112 said:


> He seemed pretty happy with his dominating B main performance the other day lol


Yes I was, after the day I had and lets not forget I was BQ. You guys suck and yes more than I did Sunday. :lol: 

I like track design A and C.


----------



## trerc

Lugnutz said:


> Couple of taps to the side should break a caster block, be happy to do my part.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was, after the day I had and lets not forget I was BQ. You guys suck and yes more than I did Sunday. :lol:
> 
> I like track design A and C.


Awe man what happened?


----------



## jetmechG550

trerc pm replied


----------



## charlie2755

E is my vote


----------



## starrx

A C D..my Vote


----------



## Kevin Cole

Miller Time said:


> I suggest since regionals are Blinky 1/12 the stock guys agree to run that till regionals


Says the guy who ran 13.5 Sunday without consulting the Race Director


----------



## Kevin Cole

davidl said:


> I enhance my skills more by taking the challenge of driving any track. Even one with only two corners.


I was informed earlier this week that a couple of the top Oval sanctioning bodies will add 12th scale oval to their series next season.

Now finally a chance to run 12th scale oval someplace other than the Birds.


----------



## mQuillin

I put down my best version of A tonight. Saying that, it was my first time putting a track together for on road. Cody helped with the finishing touches. Anybody coming Friday can tweak it.........


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> I was informed earlier this week that a couple of the top Oval sanctioning bodies will add 12th scale oval to their series next season.
> 
> Now finally a chance to run 12th scale oval someplace other than the Birds.


Now that is news that might get me back on an oval. 

Ok Kevin get a rules package tht resembles what everyone/everywhere else runs in it.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

Exert from CRC web-news, This is why I think the US should quit trying to dumb the hobby down, they would laugh at us complaining 17.5 is too fast

_*Stock Class - 10.5

In stock (10.5 turn motors), Hupo was T.Q. and easily won the first 2 A-mains to take the European Championship in the stock class.*_


----------



## jetmechG550

17.5 blinky is a turn off to me. Since I haven't been able to run for a couple reasons I've been trying to get back to getting my car ready to go. Reading about this (I have no desire to participate in any ROAR event on or off road) shot that desire in the foot and has me contemplating selling out.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> Exert from CRC web-news, This is why I think the US should quit trying to dumb the hobby down, they would laugh at us complaining 17.5 is too fast
> 
> _*Stock Class - 10.5
> 
> In stock (10.5 turn motors), Hupo was T.Q. and easily won the first 2 A-mains to take the European Championship in the stock class.*_


10.5 is what it takes to make and XRay fast. 17.5 is fast in an Associated.HAHAHAHAHA.----------------------Just messin with ya.

Ken I ran 17.5 blinky last night If I come Sunday I will be running 13.5 in my 1/12 and I hope after the winter season we allign our classes to what ROAR runs being that R/Car is a sanctioned track. The only thing I wouldn't care about is thier battery rules well for me anyway I have two batteries that I cant run because the labels have come off due to strapping tape and carelessness with some tire dope. No big deal though as I still use them for club nights.

I will probably continue to run 17.5 open untill there is a group that wants to run 13.5 open. It was very hard for me to run the WGT and TC then go back to the 17.5 blinky last night, it really messed up my timing:freak: Get it?HA

It's early, best attempt at humor this morning.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

jetmechG550 said:


> 17.5 blinky is a turn off to me. Since I haven't been able to run for a couple reasons I've been trying to get back to getting my car ready to go. Reading about this (I have no desire to participate in any ROAR event on or off road) shot that desire in the foot and has me contemplating selling out.



Rest assured there will be a 1/12th group running something other than Blinky 17.5, Officially R/Car has a 17.5 and 13.5 class and I have been testing 13.5 for other events and I know a few of us will be running from now on. I suspect next year we will see 2 1/12th classes




ThrottleKing said:


> 10.5 is what it takes to make and XRay fast. 17.5 is fast in an Associated.HAHAHAHAHA.----------------------Just messin with ya.
> 
> Ken I ran 17.5 blinky last night If I come Sunday I will be running 13.5 in my 1/12 and I hope after the winter season we allign our classes to what ROAR runs being that R/Car is a sanctioned track. The only thing I wouldn't care about is thier battery rules well for me anyway I have two batteries that I cant run because the labels have come off due to strapping tape and carelessness with some tire dope. No big deal though as I still use them for club nights.
> 
> I will probably continue to run 17.5 open untill there is a group that wants to run 13.5 open. It was very hard for me to run the WGT and TC then go back to the 17.5 blinky last night, it really messed up my timing:freak: Get it?HA
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


You mean 17.5 is all an Associated can handle???? LOL

Glad to here your not jumping on the Blinky Bandwagon, it has it's place but not in single cell amongst experienced drivers. Don't worry about the batteries, most cases are easily identified and Voltage check is a bigger concern at most regional level events. In fact I still have a 2 cell that is legal but was purchased 3 years ago before the label rule was made, so it has no seal on it.


----------



## sriddle

:wave:


jetmechG550 said:


> 17.5 blinky is a turn off to me. Since I haven't been able to run for a couple reasons I've been trying to get back to getting my car ready to go. Reading about this (I have no desire to participate in any ROAR event on or off road) shot that desire in the foot and has me contemplating selling out.


----------



## jetmechG550

Hi Steve


----------



## davidl

mQuillin said:


> I put down my best version of A tonight. Saying that, it was my first time putting a track together for on road. Cody helped with the finishing touches. Anybody coming Friday can tweak it.........


Matt, you did very well. I appreciate your efforts and commitment to making R/Car a place we want to go to, not have to go to. I am willing to add comment if you have any questions in the future.


----------



## davidl

Steve Riddle, you have a PM.


----------



## davidl

jetmechG550 said:


> 17.5 blinky is a turn off to me. Since I haven't been able to run for a couple reasons I've been trying to get back to getting my car ready to go. Reading about this (I have no desire to participate in any ROAR event on or off road) shot that desire in the foot and has me contemplating selling out.


 
Please no. Let me sell my cars first.


----------



## trerc

Would any of my fellow racers have a nice used tekin rs they would like to part with for a good price?


----------



## dragrace

jetmechG550 said:


> 17.5 blinky is a turn off to me. Since I haven't been able to run for a couple reasons I've been trying to get back to getting my car ready to go. Reading about this (I have no desire to participate in any ROAR event on or off road) shot that desire in the foot and has me contemplating selling out.



Don't sell out. I think things will be a lot better after the regionals. Guys last night were talking about running 13.5 10.5 and Mod. As I look into the crystal ball I don't think "Blinky" will be a popular class for many reasons that I don't want to debate on here. I see next year as being a year that could align the classes closer to Europe and help us compete better at National and World Races. For the guy's that can care less about national and world stuff, just come out and race, go fast, tell jokes and have fun.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Lets just continue with 17.5 boosted until after the regionals and then as a group we can decide what to run in the summer.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Sounds like the best route.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Like I said I will run the boosted 17.5 untill 13.5 boosted gets enough support but for now untill after the Regional I will be using a 13.5 to prepare my car and get an idea of what tires I need to have. I am kind of leaning on Magenta fronts and Pink rears but I will have to not cut them as much as I have been so I can get a little more life out of them. I have been taking them to 1.62 but that probably wont last a whole night in SuperStock and it sure wont if I decide to run mod but if I do that I will only drop to a 5.5 Even that option might go away if I decide to run mod TC because I will need the 5.5 for it. I still have a few weeks to decide.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> Like I said I will run the boosted 17.5 untill 13.5 boosted gets enough support but for now untill after the Regional I will be using a 13.5 to prepare my car and get an idea of what tires I need to have. I am kind of leaning on Magenta fronts and Pink rears but I will have to not cut them as much as I have been so I can get a little more life out of them.  I have been taking them to 1.62 but that probably wont last a whole night in SuperStock and it sure wont if I decide to run mod but if I do that I will only drop to a 5.5 Even that option might go away if I decide to run mod TC because I will need the 5.5 for it. I still have a few weeks to decide.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Im confussed. are you running 17.5 or 13.5


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will say this...

No more combining 17.5 & 13.5 together in the same heats or mains.

We have offered a 12th scale 17.5 open ESC class & a 12th scale 13.5 open ESC class all season.

If a few guys defect to the 13.5 open class to prepare for the region 5 champs...
they will not run with the 17.5 group(in all fairness).

I'm just excited about running more 17.5 and getting better at that...although I can see ultra-fast pro mod at a world class level in my future.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Me Too! I think Miller, Riddle and I will be running 13.5 boosted until the big race. After it I would still like to since it is a ROAR class. I would like to get used to running ROAR classes so that I can go to more events both here and elsewhere and be prepared. 

On another note I might have to scale back my 1/12 to just Sundays as I am really liking the TC and the WGT car but last night I was as busy as a one legged man in an A$$ kicking contest trying to keep three cars up to snuff through the night. My WGT only had a full charge for the first heat and was only about 85-90% charged for the rest. 

If I can make it this Friday or Sunday TC might be the only class I run because I have to try to get my 1/12 un-tweaked and balanced and Jonesy has my WGT body for reference. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin Cole said:


> I will say this...
> 
> No more combining 17.5 & 13.5 together in the same heats or mains.
> 
> We have offered a 12th scale 17.5 open ESC class & a 12th scale 13.5 open ESC class all season.
> 
> If a few guys defect to the 13.5 open class to prepare for the region 5 champs...
> they will not run with the 17.5 group(in all fairness).
> 
> I'm just excited about running more 17.5 and getting better at that...although I can see ultra-fast pro mod at a world class level in my future.


 FUTURE WHAT FUTURE!!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

The only things about 17.5 blinky is it would be a great beginners class but past that just too boring to drive. I messed up on gearing and would never hit boost. For the full eight minutes I lifted twice do to not hitting corner correctly. But it was boring to drive. The last two minutes where the worst. The caliber of drivers at r/car are just too good for blinky.


----------



## Miller Time

Sounds like most agree with Dunn and I, I'm glad some atleast tried it to form their own opinion. 
I think despite what ROAR decides, 12th stock will remain open ESC for the Grandslam series, and I think the US Champs is leaning the same way, so 'regionally' speaking it would not hurt much if R/Car did the same next year :thumbsup:

I'm up for running 13.5 OFFICIALLY  It is likely what I'l be running next year as I transition to full Mod

Is it Sunday yet!!


----------



## dragrace

Miller Time said:


> Sounds like most agree with Dunn and I, I'm glad some atleast tried it to form their own opinion.
> I think despite what ROAR decides, 12th stock will remain open ESC for the Grandslam series, and I think the US Champs is leaning the same way, so 'regionally' speaking it would not hurt much if R/Car did the same next year :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm up for running 13.5 OFFICIALLY  It is likely what I'l be running next year as I transition to full Mod
> 
> Is it Sunday yet!!


ok. For Sunday I will have a 17.5 car for boosted stock so that class does not die and I will have my Mod car ready for 13.5.
If there are plenty of stockers I will just run 13.5

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

That sounds like a good plan :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Better get that mod/13.5 car out for some testing Friday Mr.Dunn.

_Racer's..._

Friday Night On-Road Tomorrow Night at R/CAR

Open at 4pm
Race at 7pm
$10 first class
$5 additional classes or if just practicing
Bombers & Mini-Coopers run for FREE

We're running a real close facsimile to lay-out A on Miller's list of new track lay-outs Wednesday, Friday, and we'll run the same thing on Sunday.


----------



## smokefan

Oh yea I am ready for Sunday 3 wks in a row of racing wooohoo!!!


----------



## Railroader

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday!!!


----------



## Railroader

Just so we (mostly *I*) understand: We're going to stick with 17.5/boosted and adding 13.5/boosted?

I'm cool with that. As long as 17.5/boosted stays alive.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Kevin Cole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was informed earlier this week that a couple of the top Oval sanctioning bodies will add 12th scale oval to their series next season.
> 
> Now finally a chance to run 12th scale oval someplace other than the Birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is news that might get me back on an oval.
> 
> Ok Kevin get a rules package tht resembles what everyone/everywhere else runs in it.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward
Click to expand...

I could even use my old AE 12L4 chassis for that. We had plans for it at IS, I even had a body painted. Unfortunately we never ran.


----------



## BadSign

Your roof # is upside down


----------



## Railroader

No, you are upside down! Maybe my door numbers are upside down.

Errr... oops. I'm surprised it isn't backwards too, with my track record.


----------



## 14smoke14

anyone have a cheap brushed ESC i could buy and use for the bomber class and later for the sportsman TC class? please pm me, thanks


----------



## Kevin Cole

14smoke14 said:


> anyone have a cheap brushed ESC i could buy and use for the bomber class and later for the sportsman TC class? please pm me, thanks


I have the one I just removed from my TC3 that was Bob Yelle's(Bomber).

Not sure what it is, but it runs real good.

How about $15.

It is at the track and I'll be there after 4pm Friday


----------



## 14smoke14

*esc*



Kevin Cole said:


> I have the one I just removed from my TC3 that was Bob Yelle's(Bomber).
> 
> Not sure what it is, but it runs real good.
> 
> How about $15.
> 
> It is at the track and I'll be there after 4pm Friday


hey thats right down my alley. ill get with you tomorrow after 4 at the track. thanks


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone have a new or new to them WGT yet? 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jammer

Any news on computer stuff mr dunn??


----------



## trerc

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone have a new or new to them WGT yet?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward



Working on it, I'm a little reluctant to pull the trigger though since the class has had so much trouble getting off the groind at r/car, not to mention that if we keep adding classes we will gain nothing by starting an hour earlier, lol.


----------



## jetmechG550

Trevor I will get those pics to you some time this weekend. I have something going on tonight with my kids, tomorrow I'll be at SX and sunday after my parents leave I'm going to be working on a batch of homebrew. Somewhere in there I will get it.


----------



## sriddle

*Wgt*



trerc said:


> Working on it, I'm a little reluctant to pull the trigger though since the class has had so much trouble getting off the groind at r/car, not to mention that if we keep adding classes we will gain nothing by starting an hour earlier, lol.


dont be skeert....WGT will only take off if there is some willing to take a chance. IMO WGT is more fun than just about any class I've ever run. The cars are much easier to work on and drive than TC and the spec tires are fairly cheap with long wear. It's a class with alot of potential if we can build a core group of guys to run it. Jerimiah and I have our WGT cars with us every week and are willing to run them anytime. With a little communication between the guys that already have them we could have a solid 5-6 car class every week.:woohoo:


----------



## jonesy112

jetmechG550 said:


> Trevor I will get those pics to you some time this weekend. I have something going on tonight with my kids, tomorrow I'll be at SX and sunday after my parents leave I'm going to be working on a batch of homebrew. Somewhere in there I will get it.


Homebrew?? Need any supplies for it, all my stuff is just sitting in storage going to waste since I moved into an apartment here. Make you a good deal on some carboys, 5 gallon kegs and a bunch of random stuff. Let me know


----------



## jetmechG550

I might be interested in the carboys. Are they 5 gallon glass? Shoot me an email with what you got. [email protected] maybe work a trade for a WGT or something??? LOL


----------



## trerc

jetmechG550 said:


> Trevor I will get those pics to you some time this weekend. I have something going on tonight with my kids, tomorrow I'll be at SX and sunday after my parents leave I'm going to be working on a batch of homebrew. Somewhere in there I will get it.


That's fine, like I said whenever you get time is cool, we can likely get together on it next weekend...



sriddle said:


> dont be skeert....WGT will only take off if there is some willing to take a chance. IMO WGT is more fun than just about any class I've ever run. The cars are much easier to work on and drive than TC and the spec tires are fairly cheap with long wear. It's a class with alot of potential if we can build a core group of guys to run it. Jerimiah and I have our WGT cars with us every week and are willing to run them anytime. With a little communication between the guys that already have them we could have a solid 5-6 car class every week.:woohoo:


That's what I'm talking about, I always liked the look of the class it just wasn't very popular. I will likely get something together here soon, be warned I have no 1s experience nor have I ever ran foams on a road course, lol.


----------



## trerc

Also I'm in Sunday for mini cooper and stock sedan:thumbsup:


----------



## sriddle

trerc said:


> That's fine, like I said whenever you get time is cool, we can likely get together on it next weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm talking about, I always liked the look of the class it just wasn't very popular. I will likely get something together here soon, be warned I have no 1s experience nor have I ever ran foams on a road course, lol.


Glad to hear you may be getting one. You'll do fine, and you'll get all the support needed from Jerimiah and myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## sriddle

Kevin,

Are we going to have a track party to clean barriers, paint walls....ect before the April race? If so will there be free cookies? lol


----------



## ThrottleKing

WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGTWGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT 

You see what I am getting at here? Frank has a good car and you will love the class. Just go ahead and buy it. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Frank you have a PM.




Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGTWGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT
> 
> You see what I am getting at here? Frank has a good car and you will love the class. Just go ahead and buy it.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I'm not the smartest man alive, but I think Jeremiah is trying build up the new sportsman TC class right? Or am I off a little on that assumption? Lol


----------



## trerc

ThrottleKing said:


> WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGTWGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT,WGT
> 
> You see what I am getting at here? Frank has a good car and you will love the class. Just go ahead and buy it.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Done deal


Frank you have a pm...


----------



## mQuillin

Hey guys, 
Should be at the track by 3, probably earlier. Can't wait.


----------



## jetmechG550

Ugggh, just got home from the ER with my little guy, I'll check pm's after while. Thanks, everything is ok


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I'm not the smartest man alive, but I think Jeremiah is trying build up the new sportsman TC class right? Or am I off a little on that assumption? Lol


That IT! I am officially starting the Sensational Super Stock Semi Truck Class [or S4TC]. 

And... I am running every class at R/Car. If there's a Dirty Sock Class I am in that one too.

Seriously, how can a guy pick from so many awesome classes? It's a good problem to have.

This Sunday I think I will be racing 1/12th and SportsmanTC again. I might make Mini Coopers if I can get my shock situation sorted out. The Fancy™ Black Shocks still have not arrived. UPDATE: Tracking info now says "The item (RB229568884HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 9-Mar-2011". So it should be a few more days. No Coopers for me.


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> That IT! I am officially starting the Sensational Super Stock Semi Truck Class [or S4TC].
> 
> And... I am running every class at R/Car. If there's a Dirty Sock Class I am in that one too.
> 
> Seriously, how can a guy pick from so many awesome classes? It's a good problem to have.
> 
> This Sunday I think I will be racing 1/12th and SportsmanTC again. I might make Mini Coopers if I can get my shock situation sorted out. The Fancy™ Black Shocks still have not arrived. UPDATE: Tracking info now says "The item (RB229568884HK) left Hong Kong for its destination on 9-Mar-2011". So it should be a few m:tonguere days. No Coopers for me.


 Hey tom let me know when you wanna get into racing dirty socks, I have a couple extra I'll let go cheap


----------



## ThrottleKing

By done deal, does that mean you own it now? 

If so, AWESOME:thumbsup::hat::hat:

OR, does done deal mean you are walking away?

If so, [email protected]#* :beatdeadhorse::

LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Who's next?

We want/ need more WGT cars:woohoo:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Who's next?
> 
> We want/ need more WGT cars:woohoo:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


If only they were two cell, and rubber tires......sigh


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> Who's next?
> 
> We want/ need more WGT cars:woohoo:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Did greg hallenbeck ever bring his. I know he wanted to run again.


----------



## trerc

ThrottleKing said:


> By done deal, does that mean you own it now?
> 
> If so, AWESOME:thumbsup::hat::hat:
> 
> OR, does done deal mean you are walking away?
> 
> If so, [email protected]#* :beatdeadhorse::
> 
> LOL
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Franks got a pm confirming that I will take the wgt off his hands.


----------



## racer357

Since Franks is sold, I would think about selling mine too... I can sell it three ways. 

Complete with tekin rs PRO, JR servo, 1s battery, phantom 13.5 and 3 bodies 600.00 literally charge it, and race it

Rolling car with servo, motor, battery and the bodies 300.00

Rolling car with bodies 175.00


----------



## Railroader

What is the difference between the regular RS and the RS Pro?


----------



## cwoods34

I have a NIP Mazdaspeed 6 TC (lightweight version) body if anyone is interested. I'll trade it for a NIP LTC-R, or sell for....... $21?!?!?!


----------



## cwoods34

I believe the RS will handle down to a 7.5 or 6.5, and the RS PRO is basically for mod cars (no motor limit). The RS PRO is taller and weighs a bit more over a regular RS.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PDK RACING said:


> Did greg hallenbeck ever bring his. I know he wanted to run again.


Yes we have run them a few times now on Wed nights. 

I know of five people that have them and now we have a new sixth. Now if we can show up at the same time with them ready to go it will make a good start to this class.

Jonesy, these foams are cheap and last almost as long as the useful life of rubber TC tires.:dude:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

PM Tom


----------



## racer357

the difference between and rs and rs pro is about 70.00 retail. rs handles to 6.5 and pro in unlimited.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> PM Tom


Right back atcha.


----------



## Miller Time

Don't forget Daylight Savings time (damn Daniels  )


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> What is the difference between the regular RS and the RS Pro?


Actually the RS is rated for brushless motors down to 5 turn, but if you plan on running anything hotter than a 10.5 you should run the RS Pro IMO.


----------



## cwoods34

As long as you know how to properly set it up, a standard RS should easily be good to an 8.5 (boosted), although a heatsink on the ESC would be a good idea. You can easily smoke an RS and/or motor just running a 17.5 :freak:

OR like others have said, put in an RS PRO and just "fo'get aboooouuut it".

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY, is it here yet?


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY, is it here yet?


I wont be there this Sunday boys, sitting back in Iowa right now. 

See you all on wednesday.


----------



## Miller Time

ABSOLUTELY no need to run an RS pro for anything over 6.0, at least not indoors. The RS and RS pro are nearly identical. The pro has a second FET board to disipate the power of hot motors. With ambient air temp under about 90* the ESC should not get nearly hot enough to worry about. AS for heat sinks, that is what the sodler posts are, if temp is a concern then a fan blowing across the post will help. I have run the RS with 10.5 in everything from Foam touring to SC-10 and they have never gotten more than warm. 

If your running asphalt mod than Temp is a concern. But I don't know to many places around to big enough or smooth enough to make mod asphalt worthwhile 

All that said I run mostly RS-pro just cause I do run mod sometimes and I don't have to worry about which ESC I have installed


----------



## cwoods34

OK XRAY owners, I need some parts to build up my 008. 

4x driveshafts
4x bulkhead caps (shock tower mounts)
1x each front and rear belt
1x foam bumper
1x rear upper deck (rubber)

That is what I know I need off the top of my head. I don't care if its new or used! Thanks :hat:


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> OK XRAY owners, I need some parts to build up my 008.
> 
> 4x driveshafts
> 4x bulkhead caps (shock tower mounts)
> 1x each front and rear belt
> 1x foam bumper
> 1x rear upper deck (rubber)
> 
> That is what I know I need off the top of my head. I don't care if its new or used! Thanks :hat:


 I got both front and rear belt new, that I'll do for $10 I'll double check but I think I have the rear upper deck too


----------



## ThomasSuter

Back again on a good note, my opinion on TEKIN, 210 to 240 on temp on any off-road application, watched alot of 1/8 scale guy's burn alot of them up. Driver and gearing could be an issue. I also beleive the belt drive on carpet create's alot of heat. The silver cam tamiya motor on the bomber class 230 to 240 for 1 month straight and still good speedo and motor, AI associated brushed esc to power it, no melt down's, big result's and me a basher driving it, impressive. If I can't burn it it up it is good, just being honest. Touring car's being put together right now, hope to see kevin and you boy's again on the VTA class.


----------



## ThomasSuter

I have been an lrp guy for along time, and alway's will be, just ask our sponsered driver's. The best bang fir the buck with 6800kv or below the fuse esc is almost un beatable. The only bad thing is it is un - sensored, or is it a bad thing. The Novak and LRP and the Mamba sct 4 pole motor in the test in car action. Where is Tekin on this test, who one, the mamba un sensored, novk second and lrp vector third. Is sensored better, who know's I don't, one question about the novak silver cam and the ballistic. You on-road guy's should know, 13.5 which perform's better, if including the advance timing and the high dollar speed control just need to now on Devon and I new redcat vta chassis's.


----------



## cwoods34

Sensored is better for on-road applications because there is no stuttering or cogging at 0-to-low RPM's, allowing for smoother throttle feel. 

Assuming nothing is binding and the bearings are clean, a properly set belt line is so smooth that any "heat" it may generate is negligible. 

TRERC I would be more than happy to take those parts off of you. I also think I will need front hingepins.


----------



## BadSign

Had a good time racing VTA tonight. I outsmarted myself for the main and made the car kinda crazy for the first 2-3 minutes. Gotta remember to either rotate the tires after every race, or not at all! 

It was a lot of fun racing with Chuck P for the first time. Bob Y, thanks again for your "gift" in the Min Racing, you made Ellie's night.

It looks like Sportsman TC is going to definately be faster than VTA. I can see myself switching in the near future.

And thanks again to Kevin, Matt, and crew for the whole evening. Ellie had a great time with Presley, racing, and the PS2.


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Good Times...:thumbsup:_

Looking forward to Sunday, 17.5 12th scale & Sportsmen TC for me.

Had a great time running the 12th scale with Chuck tonight...seems to be getting better every time out.

Thanks to the folks who came out tonight...small crowd but we had huge fun.

Thanks to Dr.TC3 (B.Smith) for working on the old sedan.


----------



## chadtastic

WOW!!!! he's a persistant little poop isnt he? Guess its time for the electric fence...lol


----------



## indymodz

If anyone has a good 2 cell lipo they wanna get rid of, preferably Thunder Power please let me know. I found one of mine starting to swell when I was getting everything ready for Sunday. PM me price and its condition.

Thanks


----------



## Miller Time

indymodz said:


> If anyone has a good 2 cell lipo they wanna get rid of, preferably Thunder Power please let me know. I found one of mine starting to swell when I was getting everything ready for Sunday. PM me price and its condition.
> 
> Thanks


The swelling, while not optimal is not an immediate sign of the end. Cody Woods has been running one that swelled for a while, I had an old promatch that swelled and while I don't use it cause it's 28c, my son runs it in Short Course and it's been fine for 2+ years


----------



## trerc

indymodz said:


> If anyone has a good 2 cell lipo they wanna get rid of, preferably Thunder Power please let me know. I found one of mine starting to swell when I was getting everything ready for Sunday. PM me price and its condition.
> 
> Thanks


Some swelling is normal (per ThunderPower) I was told this by them. I have had ThunderPower packs swell on me and they were still strong with good numbers and no issues other than fitting them in some of my cars. A slight swell isn't anything to worry about.



Miller Time said:


> The swelling, while not optimal is not an immediate sign of the end. Cody Woods has been running one that swelled for a while, I had an old promatch that swelled and while I don't use it cause it's 28c, my son runs it in Short Course and it's been fine for 2+ years


+1


----------



## indymodz

I just wouldn't want anything to happen inside on the carpet. Ill keep it and use it in an sc10.
Thanks for the info, I always thought it was all over once it started swelling.


----------



## smokefan

Is it Sunday yet LOL


----------



## BadSign

chadtastic said:


> WOW!!!! he's a persistant little poop isnt he? Guess its time for the electric fence...lol


No harm done, Tom cracks me up at times!


----------



## PDK RACING

chadtastic said:


> WOW!!!! he's a persistant little poop isnt he? Guess its time for the electric fence...lol


Cut your losses before he bites someone. I would have him put down:wave:


----------



## Railroader

I'll be in for 1/12, sportsmanTC, and mini Cooper tomorrow. I'll have two boys with me, both running coopers and one bomber. Be there about 1p.


----------



## 14smoke14

*Sunday*

+1 bomber for tomorrow...Thanks Kevin and trerc for getting me up and running.


----------



## cwoods34

My "swollen" TP battery holds voltage nearly as good as my brand new one. The only issue is the bottom of the case is slightly convex so it needs a good amount of tape to stay in one spot on the car.


----------



## THE READER

thanks Kevin, for a great night of racing last night. the vta main was awsome, the way a great A main should be like. fast close and clean


----------



## indymodz

cwoods34 said:


> My "swollen" TP battery holds voltage nearly as good as my brand new one. The only issue is the bottom of the case is slightly convex so it needs a good amount of tape to stay in one spot on the car.


Yea I wish that was my case, mine started to swell more as soon as i tried to charge it so its done..


----------



## mQuillin

Is it Sunday yet??????????


----------



## smokefan

mQuillin said:


> Is it Sunday yet??????????


Oh yea it's getting closer:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

With DST we have one less hour to wait!


----------



## Lugnutz

Badsign, pm back at ya.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY
On-Road Racing at R/CAR*

*Doors open at 9AM
Racing at Noon
Only $15 for the first class
$5 for additional classes or if you're just practicing.*

*The R/CAR Cafe will be open all day...
including Biscuits & Gravy for breakfast.

Pennington's Hobby Shop will be open all day as well.*


----------



## Kevin Cole

I was just informed the tragic news our good friend John Armuth was killed in a auto accident near Columbus this weekend.

John was a school teacher in the Brownstown area and ran quite a bit of VTA with us last season. He had just ran some oval with us about two weeks ago.

John Armuth was one of the true gentlemen in Indiana RC

God Bless him and his love ones.

I am positive that John had an impact on everyone he touched in his life...
I feel privileged to have known him and was able to call him a friend.


----------



## trophyman

Hey Kevin, I thought you were going to be closed for the 2nd leg of the I-70 Classic?:drunk:


----------



## Kevin Cole

No one that runs my on road program runs oval too.

With my family situation(Angie cannot drive yet) not allowing me to make the trip to Joe's myself...
why wouldn't I open for my on road guys?


----------



## indymodz

Kevin Cole said:


> I was just informed the tragic news our good friend John Armuth was killed in a auto accident near Columbus this weekend.
> 
> John was a school teacher in the Brownstown area and ran quite a bit of VTA with us last season. He had just ran some oval with us about two weeks ago.
> 
> John Armuth was one of the true gentlemen in Indiana RC
> 
> God Bless him and his love ones.
> 
> I am positive that John had an impact on everyone he touched in his life...
> I feel privileged to have known him and was able to call him a friend.


Sad news Kevin. Our prayers are with his family.


----------



## Railroader

I really liked when John was racing with us. He will be missed.


----------



## BadSign

Jon was one of the first guys to run VTA at Indy Slots back in the Spring of 08' - Myself, Brian Smith, and John. I recall him prinitng some small VTA logo decals for our cars. We enjoyed talking shop- He's a middle school Career Ed (Shop) tacher, I'm a middle school art teacher. He was very involced in girls sports, particularly volleyball if I remember correctly. Spent most of his Friday nights shooting photos for the school. 

Goodbye for now Jon, until that day.


----------



## BadSign

Condolences for John's family can be sent to here


----------



## rcracer1971

I just wanna give my and our condolences to the entire ARMUTH family and to all his friends. Sorry for the loss John. God Bless and God Speed to all. The Rittenberry family. (Rcar Oval side)


----------



## smokefan

Our condolences to the Armuth's 
See everyone in a while.


----------



## jtsbell

Gods speed John keep them turning left& right up there. Has anyone have bearings 10x5 x3 mm if you do bring them with you to day and see Captnjack.Ineed these very bad for vta car.


----------



## wlpjr2

jtsbell said:


> Gods speed John keep them turning left& right up there. Has anyone have bearings 10x5 x3 mm if you do bring them with you to day and see Captnjack.Ineed these very bad for vta car.


Morning Jack,
I don't have 5 x10's in inventory, I may have them in something around there though.


----------



## smokefan

Great Day at the Big Rug!!! Good to see some new faces. Thanks Kevin,Angie and Matt and of course Ken Miller for everything you guys do!!!!!! See you all in a couple wks.
Congrats Tom on the Sportsman win.


----------



## indymodz

Had a good time today. See ya Wed. for some practice.


----------



## jetmechG550

It was nice to see you guys today, even though I didn't run but just nice to shoot the breeze and catch up a little. Hope to make it out over the next couple wednesdays


----------



## Railroader

Wow, what a great day at the track. Thanks Kevin and Angie!

I finally racked up a win; it has been a while since I could say that. If I win in the Sportsman class does that mean I need to move up? I'm not ready for 17.5, those guys will eat me alive!

I should be back on Wednesday to get some more 1/12th wheel time and racing.


----------



## 14smoke14

*Today*

great day of racing today!!! Thanks again to Trevor and Kevin for getting me going and Bill for helping me with some repairs. Oh and how about those biscuits and gravy :thumbsup: cant wait til next Sunday.


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast yesterday!!! Thanks to Kevin and Angie for running a great facility! Thanks to Brian Smith for helping me with my VTA and discovered that the blown out rear bearing made my car look like I put Pledge on the rear wheels as Kevin commented on. Mini's were a hoot and to those who discovered the shortcut, this made it interesting and fun. Bombers as always are fun and thanks to Brian for putting a bit of pressure on me and making me a better driver. Is it Sunday Yet?? Can't wait!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

I'm gona come down on Wednesday and get one last night in. What is going on in 1/12? 17.5 open or do I need the 13.5 now. Perhaps some 10.5. Or maybe if i can get three cars some open mod. O yes I would need new car after every round.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The off-road mini's where the highlight of yesterday. No doubt about it! Mini's jumping was even funnier!


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> I'm gona come down on Wednesday and get one last night in. What is going on in 1/12? 17.5 open or do I need the 13.5 now. Perhaps some 10.5. Or maybe if i can get three cars some open mod. O yes I would need new car after every round.


It looks like 2 classes in 1/12 stock, 17.5 blinky and 13.5 boosted
I think we are running mod next Sunday if I get my radio fixed.

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

dragrace said:


> It looks like 2 classes in 1/12 stock, 17.5 blinky and 13.5 boosted
> I think we are running mod next Sunday if I get my radio fixed.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Great just figured out gearing for 17.5 boosted. Is 17.5 boosted coming back..


----------



## Kevin Cole

NO BLINKY

17.5 Open

13.5 Open

_Just as we started the season with._


----------



## Kevin Cole

Brandon

Cobb has a power supply with the same issue that Dunn's had...

Can you take a look?

I've had it at the track for about a month...but had not seen you of late.


----------



## PDK RACING

Kevin Cole said:


> NO BLINKY
> 
> 17.5 Open
> 
> 13.5 Open
> 
> _Just as we started the season with._


what about inky and moe


----------



## cwoods34

Which of these fits/works best on the M05?!?!?!

Look the same to me aside from price!

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGL65&P=7

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=50519&search=Go


----------



## ercwhtsd

cwoods34 said:


> Which of these fits/works best on the M05?!?!?!
> 
> Look the same to me aside from price!
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXGL65&P=7
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=50519&search=Go


In addition to the (2) different sets of springs, I believe the first one is also a short body shock. I know they both say mini


----------



## Railroader

1st set is for m-chassis, second set works for minis and standard 1/10 touring cars.


----------



## smokefan

Guys Kyle has his Shumacher MI3.5 for sale will come with a set of used premount tc tires and a used R-9 body and a used Captn-Jack VTA body and very used set of vta tires.
No electronics,Has a Spool in the front. And from what I am told a Silver can motor is a direct fit. It's the car he ran in VTA and up till last Sunday Sportsman TC
$150.00 OBO


----------



## Kevin Cole

I've got a feeling we'll have a lot more carpet on road racing in Indy this summer compared to years past.

There has been a strong outcry for R/CAR to continue to offer on road racing indoors this summer.

Look for a schedule for summer in May.


----------



## ThrottleKing

My apologies to those I may have disappointed or let down Sunday by leaving before the event. I had a few issues with the electronics which is now solved I think. I had struggled with the esc programming and I couldn't figure out what the problem was but later at home I removed the booster and tried a rec. pack and well everything seems fine now so I guess I had a faulty booster or it can't supply sufficient juice to the electronics when using boost I don't know. Anyway I spent about 2 hours working on it and never drove a thing so I was clearly frustrated and I felt it was best for me to leave rather than facing other struggles throughout the day and compound my frustration possibly resulting in me saying or doing something I would regret and jeopardize the many friendships I share with the owners and attendees of R/Car. I did not want anyone to be on the receiving end of a negative action or comment because I was having a bad morning so with that said I missed racing with you all and I hope to be back Wed for some fun. The same thing happens in golf , when it stops being fun quit before you throw a $400 driver in the air.HA(I haven't done that but I have seen it) it was funny to me. :devil:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

:thumbsup:Good call Jeremiah:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> My apologies to those I may have disappointed or let down Sunday by leaving before the event. I had a few issues with the electronics which is now solved I think. I had struggled with the esc programming and I couldn't figure out what the problem was but later at home I removed the booster and tried a rec. pack and well everything seems fine now so I guess I had a faulty booster or it can't supply sufficient juice to the electronics when using boost I don't know. Anyway I spent about 2 hours working on it and never drove a thing so I was clearly frustrated and I felt it was best for me to leave rather than facing other struggles throughout the day and compound my frustration possibly resulting in me saying or doing something I would regret and jeopardize the many friendships I share with the owners and attendees of R/Car. I did not want anyone to be on the receiving end of a negative action or comment because I was having a bad morning so with that said I missed racing with you all and I hope to be back Wed for some fun. The same thing happens in golf , when it stops being fun quit before you throw a $400 driver in the air.HA(I haven't done that but I have seen it) it was funny to me. :devil:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward



Group hug,

We have all been there Jeremiah, no problem you always have a great attitude. I enjoy racing and talking to you. See you Wed.

Kevin I have ordered parts for the 12r5 so it wont be ready by Wed. I had several settings wrong so that may be why it was hard to drive. I just took the whole car apart and I am going through everything. I am going to change a few things that I have learned on my car, I think it will be much better. I have also contacted Hebert for a setup....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I've got a feeling we'll have a lot more carpet on road racing in Indy this summer compared to years past.
> 
> There has been a strong outcry for R/CAR to continue to offer on road racing indoors this summer.
> 
> Look for a schedule for summer in May.


Awesome news!!!


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> My apologies to those I may have disappointed or let down Sunday by leaving before the event. I had a few issues with the electronics which is now solved I think. I had struggled with the esc programming and I couldn't figure out what the problem was but later at home I removed the booster and tried a rec. pack and well everything seems fine now so I guess I had a faulty booster or it can't supply sufficient juice to the electronics when using boost I don't know. Anyway I spent about 2 hours working on it and never drove a thing so I was clearly frustrated and I felt it was best for me to leave rather than facing other struggles throughout the day and compound my frustration possibly resulting in me saying or doing something I would regret and jeopardize the many friendships I share with the owners and attendees of R/Car. I did not want anyone to be on the receiving end of a negative action or comment because I was having a bad morning so with that said I missed racing with you all and I hope to be back Wed for some fun. The same thing happens in golf , when it stops being fun quit before you throw a $400 driver in the air.HA(I haven't done that but I have seen it) it was funny to me. :devil:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


No sweat Jeremiah. I usually have a much clearer head when working on problems at home. See you Wednesday?


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Kevin I have ordered parts for the 12r5 so it wont be ready by Wed. I had several settings wrong so that may be why it was hard to drive. I just took the whole car apart and I am going through everything. I am going to change a few things that I have learned on my car, I think it will be much better. I have also contacted Hebert for a setup....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Don't give Cole any excuses!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Don't worry TJ...you'll still have to deal with me in Sportsmen TC Wednesday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks for the support guys. I can't hardly wait till Wed. I want to race and I want to see the bodies Jonesy has shot for me. I am looking forward to running some WGT so Greg, Riddle and whoever else, if your available come and run your WGT cars. Going to run all three cars again if I can. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

Sometimes a punching bag in the corner is a good thing as long as it is not the corner i'm in..lol:wave:


----------



## davidl

PDK RACING said:


> Sometimes a punching bag in the corner is a good thing as long as it is not the corner i'm in..lol:wave:


 
I'm in your corner!


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> Don't give Cole any excuses!


Im predicting a quick move to open mod for kevin........hahahahaah

I had the car setup real bad so I really think he will like it on Sunday.

Kevin your doing really well, stick with it and you will be running fast and others will be moving out of your way....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> ....Kevin your doing really well, stick with it and you will be running fast and others will be moving out of your way....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I think they get out of his way now:freak:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Another new class?


----------



## Miller Time

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Another new class?


Tom's got one of those,.....in Tamiya Blue


----------



## ThrottleKing

only 28 hours and 6 min and 18 sec till race time

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Tom's got one of those,.....in Tamiya Blue


Actually, I have two of most of what I own except the semi. I even have two 1/12, but the one is a t-bar AE that won't work for 1s unless saddle packs become available again.

And Tamiya does make a 6-wheel F1 car. If they made that body for it I would probably own it. 

http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/57738tyrrell/index.htm


----------



## Railroader

Setting up the steering looks like a nightmare. http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/57738tyrrell/pimg.htm


----------



## PDK RACING

ThrottleKing said:


> only 28 hours and 6 min and 18 sec till race time
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I hear ya on this one. Been off a few weeks and it sucks. I am sleeping on the floor tonight so I will feel good enough to come.


----------



## Sm14keD

Anyone up for some Bracket picks for fun ?

Group: Bracket Picks 2011

http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/en/group?groupID=143762&entryID=3314002

:thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

Found a cheap set of four shocks for mini coopers or sportsman Tc class. You'll need springs though.

http://www.amazon.com/Mini-Shock-Un...toys-and-games&ie=UTF8&qid=1300209451&sr=1-69


----------



## cwoods34

Amazon? Who knew..... 

Looks like that's exactly what I need. I'll have plenty of spare parts and I already have springs.......


----------



## Sm14keD

Correction.

Group Name: Bracket Attack 2011

If anyone's interested.

http://games.espn.go.com/tcmen/en/group?groupID=143762


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> And Tamiya does make a 6-wheel F1 car. If they made that body for it I would probably own it.
> QUOTE]
> 
> How cool is that! I had no idea...


----------



## Railroader

I believe IRCHC (formerly Indy Slots) has one on the shelf. At least they did a couple months ago.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Amazon? Who knew.....
> 
> Looks like that's exactly what I need. I'll have plenty of spare parts and I already have springs.......


I am an Amazon Prime member ($70 worth every penny) and periodically do searches for "Tamiya", "tt-01", "mini Cooper m chassis", "calandra", "crc", and many more. I catch some deals that way and sometimes see hard to find or rare items.


----------



## cwoods34

Amazon Prime is worth it just in shipping savings alone!


----------



## indymodz

Is it doors open at 4 and racing at 7 tomorrow?


----------



## Railroader

I am trying HPI x-patterns on my car in the Sportsman TC class tomorrow. I miss the squealing in the turns.

Went through my 1/12th (17.5/boosted) and cleaned out the bearings and other areas debris has been collecting. I also needed to fix the ride height because I didn't set it right when I replaced my shock last week. And finally, I added a bit more timing and lowered the trip point for the timing advance settings on my ESC. Oh, and a new body! It's amazing what one can accomplish during a stay-cation. If only my WorldGT chassis would arrive soon.

Who is showing up to run what classes tomorrow? Roll call!


----------



## PDK RACING

indymodz said:


> Is it doors open at 4 and racing at 7 tomorrow?


Yes and yes I'm in for mini Cooper. Lol


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for some much needed practice. Gotta work tomorrow night or id stay and race.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Thanks for the support guys. I can't hardly wait till Wed. I want to race and I want to see the bodies Jonesy has shot for me. I am looking forward to running some WGT so Greg, Riddle and whoever else, if your available come and run your WGT cars. Going to run all three cars again if I can.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Bad news Jeremiah-

No bodies have been shot yet. I had the inner tie rod go out on my truck back here in iowa and ended up having to stay a few days longer than expected. Im taking the train back into town tommorrow, so I wont even get there in time to come to the track. 

Ill have them done for you for sure on Sunday. See everyone then


----------



## Kevin Cole

Matt, John Steger, and I will all run Sportsmen TC Wednesday evening.

Rumor has it Carl Black will make his on road debut tomorrow


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> Rumor has it Carl Black will make his on road debut tomorrow


LMAO, It's about time! 

And please don't call him Carl, his name is half pint...lol


----------



## dragrace

*Lake Whippoorwill*

Sorry I had to post these picture of the best oval in the world. Oh yea....I use to be a oval guy....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Sorry I had to post these picture of the best oval in the world. Oh yea....I use to be a oval guy....
> 
> Steve Dunn


You criticize me for fruit logos?!? The shorts on those guys!!! My eyes!


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> LMAO, It's about time!
> 
> And please don't call him Carl, his name is half pint...lol


"Half Pint" is his oval moniker. For on road let's all call him "Carl Black". Seriously, if I had the last name "Black" I would have everyone call me Mr. Black. And if we were in the movie Resevoir Dogs then Smith could be "Mr. Pink".


----------



## trerc

Railroader said:


> "Half Pint" is his oval moniker. For on road let's all call him "Carl Black". Seriously, if I had the last name "Black" I would have everyone call me Mr. Black. And if we were in the movie Resevoir Dogs then Smith could be "Mr. Pink".


Nope, it's hard for me to call anybody thats 5'2" in heels "mr" anything...:tongue:

Just playing half pint


----------



## THE READER

dragrace said:


> Sorry I had to post these picture of the best oval in the world. Oh yea....I use to be a oval guy....
> 
> Steve Dunn


been there done that back in the 80s!! awsome place:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

trerc said:


> Nope, it's hard for me to call anybody thats 5'2" in heels "mr" anything...:tongue:


I find it interesting that you have had some alone time with Carl....and Half was wearing heels.

WOW


----------



## Kevin Cole

Matt should be at the track around 3pm today...I'll be there by 4pm.


----------



## trerc

Kevin Cole said:


> I find it interesting that you have had some alone time with Carl....and Half was wearing heels.
> 
> WOW


He cleans up well pretty well...


----------



## jetmechG550

I got a friend request on facebook the other day from Mr Black, thankfully he has Halfpint Carl Black so I knew who the hell it was.


----------



## PDK RACING

Now you guys be nice to short people..If not i will punch you in the knees...
I'm only 5'5 and look up to most of you...lol


----------



## cwoods34

Is the shop open tonight? I may stop by to get some paint!


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> You criticize me for fruit logos?!? The shorts on those guys!!! My eyes!


Fruit logo's are not allowed in fact you should be banned from the track until you pledge your alliance to Microsoft........hahahahah

I really liked running at the Whip. I ran there every week from 87-91 when I worked for redline. Great times...

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> Is the shop open tonight? I may stop by to get some paint!


He should be we are racing tonight.:thumbsup:


----------



## jammer

Hey steve can you bring that hard drive to the track tonight and I will swing by and grab it? I need to get something figured out with it due to the fact that it's all my business stuff on there I need as well.


----------



## trerc

dragrace said:


> Fruit logo's are not allowed in fact you should be banned from the track until you pledge your alliance to Microsoft........hahahahah
> 
> I really liked running at the Whip. I ran there every week from 87-91 when I worked for redline. Great times...
> 
> Steve Dunn


How cool, I remember seeing that place in car action magazine back then, it was legendary. That's back when rc was huge!


----------



## BadSign

dragrace said:


> Sorry I had to post these picture of the best oval in the world. Oh yea....I use to be a oval guy....
> 
> Steve Dunn


Look at all the cars on the backstretch! reminds me of Racing at Major Taylor in the early 90's




Railroader said:


> You criticize me for fruit logos?!? The shorts on those guys!!! My eyes!


The first thing I noticed was the wide-bodied cars, before BoLink made the Eliminator 10 SuperSpeedway. Honestly, how did you not notice *that* first?



PDK RACING said:


> Now you guys be nice to short people..If not i will punch you in the knees...
> I'm only 5'5 and look up to most of you...lol


If you changed that German flag avatar to the Netherlands, you'd instantly grow 7 inches.


----------



## wlpjr2

cwoods34 said:


> Is the shop open tonight? I may stop by to get some paint!


Yes Sir, always open when the track is!


----------



## racer357

I also raced at the whip, oval, and I ran and off road roar regional there too. Still have a tq plaque on a toolbox from there in storage somewhere.


----------



## jtsbell

Where is the WHIP?


----------



## trerc

jtsbell said:


> Where is the WHIP?


Flordia


----------



## racer357

It was in Forida. Lake whipporwhill rc raceway. I am pretty sure it is closed though


----------



## trerc

racer357 said:


> It was in Forida. Lake whipporwhill rc raceway. I am pretty sure it is closed though



You are correct, has been closed since 94 I believe..?


----------



## Railroader

Yet ANOTHER great evening of racing. Thank you Kevin for running such a great program.

Huge thanks to Steve R., Jeremiah, and Rusty for your help tonight. I'm slowly getting faster in 1/12 and it is getting more and more fun. Just need to keep my laps more consistent. I also need to tweak my boost point, I think it was coming on a bit too early for me.

And Sportsman TC was a BLAST!!! I finally got to run a race with Karl Black. Look for a new body on the TA05v2 soon.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Great Racing tonight...

David Lee won 13.5 12th scale(5 cars)...Chuck Pfahler was crazy fast all night but suffered troubles in the main.

Jason Wright had the car to beat all night in 17.5 12th scale(4 cars) and won the main...Rusty looked good all evening with his Team Associated.

Sportsman TC(6 cars) was great fun,Tom & I split the heats, and Mr.Johnson prevailed in the main...although I did lead a good portion of it.

Stock Rubber Sedan(4 cars) was won by Chuckie in his 12th scale Corally Sedan...
We had four guys that had some big Sedan fun tonight.Jeremiah was fast all night and Steve Martin looked to be back on his game...plus Jason Eaker seems to be getting better every time out.

I've only been running on road for about a month now, and I'm loving it. It's cool to have a good fella like TJ to run against a couple times a week(in both classes) and use it as a measuring stick as I improve.

Huge props to Brian Smith for helping me learn about Sedans...and of course the Captain...Steve Dunn for making me look good (at times) in the 12th scale.

I feel sorry for the folks who miss out on Wednesday On Road because it is as good as it gets...plus we always have free cookies or pie for the racers.(thx Ang)

- Good Times


----------



## rcracer1971

Hey Kevin wheres our free pie or cookies? Us oval guys could some calories to. Hmmmm. Guess i gotta go on-roadin to get the good stuff. lol!


----------



## Miller Time

rcracer1971 said:


> Hey Kevin wheres our free pie or cookies? Us oval guys could some calories to. Hmmmm. Guess i gotta go on-roadin to get the good stuff. lol!


They do do cookies on Oval day, you must have missed them, the free cookie stands is always set up in Turn five, the right hander


----------



## JonnySocko

Guess I need to move to Indy so I can race during the week. At least I'll get free snacks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Who is this Jonny Socko fella anyway?

I used to know a guy named Rick that went by that title...but have not seen him in over a year.:devil:


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> Who is this Jonny Socko fella anyway?
> 
> I used to know a guy named Rick that went by that title...but have not seen him in over a year.:devil:


Not quite that long. I was there for the Hurricane race this season. And I came over on a Sat. once to watch the tether cars.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Your car is about ready to go. You are getting new tires on Sunday. I expect a TQ. If Tom beats you there could possible be a sponsorship change..........ahahahahahaha

Just kidding. It's a lot of fun watching you guy's and hearing the trash talking during the qualifiers.

Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Seriously, if I had the last name "Black" I would have everyone call me Mr. Black.


Hey, I too have the last name of Black. Most of the time, people just say, "How do you spell it?" Seriously! B....L....A....C....


----------



## rcracer1971

Miller Time said:


> They do do cookies on Oval day, you must have missed them, the free cookie stands is always set up in Turn five, the right hander


 Thanks Ken- Its no wonder i am missing the cookies. Never thought about checkin turn 5. Oh well, thats the way it goes sometimes. Hope 2 be racin with ya guys sunday. Try a little on road action. Maybe i can get calorie benders then. Chris Rittenberry


----------



## smokefan

Giving guys a heads up I have Kyle's Shumacher listed in the for sale thread. It made a GREAT sportsman TC car. Will make someone locally a good deal on it.


----------



## ThomasSuter

KEVIN COLE, Devon and I will be there soon with our RED-CAT chassis with we don't know if we can run brush or brushless in the pro class with the 13.5. Just let me know if we can run brushed with these brushless guy's. All joke's aside I want to compete against the Xray and Schumacher guy's, they are like the evader EXT, PM me or let me know, Devon beat Adam on the buugy class on our trophy race sunday, 17.5 motor, I beleive there is potential. Devon and I love the Tamiya silver cam brushedmotor.i


----------



## ThomasSuter

Lrp and Tekin advance's are good but LRP stock speedo's wiill make the TAMIYA silver cam ROCK and ROLL, just a bomber set-up comode, Houston are you serous.


----------



## 14smoke14

Is it Sunday yet????


----------



## rcracer1971

ThomasSuter said:


> Lrp and Tekin advance's are good but LRP stock speedo's wiill make the TAMIYA silver cam ROCK and ROLL, just a bomber set-up comode, Houston are you serous.


 Breaker breaker, how bout ya Suter, you gotta copy comode. Listen Driver, you gonna haft to quit blowin smoke about your redcat chassis and come and get you a good ole fashion but whoopin by an xray or schumaker, comode. I mean,driver, you keep talkin bout it. Just show up driver. LOL! Love ya tom. Peace!


----------



## racer357

racer357 said:


> Since Franks is sold, I would think about selling mine too... I can sell it three ways.
> 
> Complete with tekin rs PRO, JR servo, 1s battery, phantom 13.5 and 3 bodies 600.00 literally charge it, and race it
> 
> Rolling car with servo, motor, battery and the bodies 300.00
> 
> Rolling car with bodies 175.00


Anyone?


----------



## sriddle

*Wgt*



racer357 said:


> Anyone?


Don't sell your WGT I'll be your racing buddy.


----------



## racer357

This is going to seem weird, but since I stopped loading my rc cars and going to the racetrack, the balance of my bank account has gone up. I don't know what is happening there, but I like it.


----------



## Miller Time

racer357 said:


> This is going to seem weird, but since I stopped loading my rc cars and going to the racetrack, the balance of my bank account has gone up. I don't know what is happening there, but I like it.


So your buying another car ?? :thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

So im finally back in town after living the last 2 days of my life in the movie planes, trains and automobiles.

After my truck taking a shit on me in Iowa, the train from there to Iowa only took 14 hours after a 6 hour delay in the middle of nowhere IL after one of the engines blew up. lol

I will have your bodies for you on Sunday Jeremiah, im picking up the mazda body tonight from bill and spraying them this evening/tommorrow.

See you all on Sunday, im needing my RC fix. lol


----------



## trerc

jonesy112 said:


> So im finally back in town after living the last 2 days of my life in the movie planes, trains and automobiles.
> 
> After my truck taking a shit on me in Iowa, the train from there to Iowa only took 14 hours after a 6 hour delay in the middle of nowhere IL after one of the engines blew up. lol
> 
> I will have your bodies for you on Sunday Jeremiah, im picking up the mazda body tonight from bill and spraying them this evening/tommorrow.
> 
> See you all on Sunday, im needing my RC fix. lol



I might hit you up Sunday about doing some paint for me too, then at least my stuff will look good out there hitting the walls.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> So im finally back in town after living the last 2 days of my life in the movie planes, trains and automobiles.
> 
> After my truck taking a shit on me in Iowa, the train from there to Iowa only took 14 hours after a 6 hour delay in the middle of nowhere IL after one of the engines blew up. lol
> 
> I will have your bodies for you on Sunday Jeremiah, im picking up the mazda body tonight from bill and spraying them this evening/tommorrow.
> 
> See you all on Sunday, im needing my RC fix. lol


I sent you a PM.


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> I might hit you up Sunday about doing some paint for me too, then at least my stuff will look good out there hitting the walls.


I think I'd have a difficult time racing with a Jonesy painted body. I have a couple shelf queens I might commission him to paint bodies for.


----------



## Railroader

I'm in for 1/12 and Sportsman tomorrow. Musu will run bombers and mini coopers.


----------



## 14smoke14

*Sunday*

I'm in for bombers :thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

Does the shop have mini wheels in stock?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I think I'd have a difficult time racing with a Jonesy painted body. I have a couple shelf queens I might commission him to paint bodies for.


But Tom, they are guaranteed to make you faster 60% of the time, all the time.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> I sent you a PM.


Just saw the pm Jeremiah. Ill have the bodies with me tommorrow and will be there early in the morning.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> But Tom, they are guaranteed to make you faster 60% of the time, all the time.


I'll take TWO!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'll take TWO!!!


And they don't come with 159 stickers you have to put on one at a time either


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> And they don't come with 159 stickers you have to put on one at a time either


Stickers only make me 59% faster. I NEED that extra 1%!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Mr. Lugnutz do you have a power supply you need looked at.


----------



## Lugnutz

PDK RACING said:


> Mr. Lugnutz do you have a power supply you need looked at.


Yes I do Mr. PDK, Kevin has it at the track. Anything I need to do?


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Sunday 3/20*

*R/CAR On-Road Racing Sunday*
Doors Open at 9am...Racing at Noon

_*Biscuits & Gravy will be available for breakfast*_

*Spend the first day of Spring at the Big Rug for great road racing action!*


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Coming Sunday to a track near you, the awesome awesomeness of the awesome HPI E10. Powered by the latest in 20th century brushed technology, the Tamiya silver can motor will push this awesome car to the outer limits in R/C speeds. Helping to reign in the lightning quickness of this awesome car, a Novak FM receiver has been installed (because orange *is* faster). And last but not least, custom non-threaded oil filled shocks (currently lacking internal limiters) have been added to maximize handling through the corners.

Be prepared to be shocked. Be prepared to be amazed. Bring an extra pair of sunglasses because the awesome HPI E10 will blind from all of its awesomeness.

(Disclaimer)
Claims of the performance of the HPI E10 may be exaggerated. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## PDK RACING

Lugnutz said:


> Yes I do Mr. PDK, Kevin has it at the track. Anything I need to do?


No I am gona race next Wednesday. I will try to get it done fast. I have to take a break after April 5


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Coming Sunday to a track near you, the awesome awesomeness of the awesome HPI E10. Powered by the latest in 20th century brushed technology, the Tamiya silver can motor will push this awesome car to the outer limits in R/C speeds. Helping to reign in the lightning quickness of this awesome car, a Novak FM receiver has been installed (because orange *is* faster). And last but not least, custom non-threaded oil filled shocks (currently lacking internal limiters) have been added to maximize handling through the corners.
> 
> Be prepared to be shocked. Be prepared to be amazed. Bring an extra pair of sunglasses because the awesome HPI E10 will blind from all of its awesomeness.
> 
> (Disclaimer)
> Claims of the performance of the HPI E10 may be exaggerated. Your mileage may vary.


Does it have lots of stickers? I'll bring extra stickers if you need them.

On a completely different note: Alsah (you can call him "Al") bought his first RC car kit tonight, a TT-01R Type E and an Impala body. He's pretty excited to race in the Bomber class or the Sportsman TC class. I'm looking forward to helping him build the kit.


----------



## Sm14keD

jonesy112 said:


> Just saw the pm Jeremiah. Ill have the bodies with me tommorrow and will be there early in the morning.


Ok, Let's try it here . . . . 

What's the status on mine Mike? Wishful thinking, before I head home.


----------



## jonesy112

Sm14keD said:


> Ok, Let's try it here . . . .
> 
> What's the status on mine Mike? Wishful thinking, before I head home.


Pm sent back to ya steve


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

If I wanted to find a USED mini chasis to race in the Mini Cooper class, what should I be looking for? Ebay is full of stuff! M03, M04, M05?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

What was decided about running carpet this summer? Anything yet? Maybe I missed what the plan was. I'd hate to finally get a mini, and then not be able to run it until next season.


----------



## Sm14keD

jonesy112 said:


> Pm sent back to ya steve


Thx, PM Back.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I got the 34 Ford Truck body (Parma) done and mounted on my TC3 Chassis. Perfect fit! Won't get to run it today at R/CAR. Duty calls. Nuts!  I'll bring it next weekend I guess.

I used Faskolor Faspearl Black (thanks Brian) and neons for the flames. The Faspearl black really looks more dark chocolate brown.

HPI Vintage wheels and tires.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> If I wanted to find a USED mini chasis to race in the Mini Cooper class, what should I be looking for? Ebay is full of stuff! M03, M04, M05?


Try the M03,5, or 6. The 04 is rear wheel drive (like the m06), but does not handle nearly as well as the other 3 cars.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> What was decided about running carpet this summer? Anything yet? Maybe I missed what the plan was. I'd hate to finally get a mini, and then not be able to run it until next season.


Kevin said maybe every other Sunday and possibly every other Friday, along with every Wednesday. :woohoo:


----------



## cwoods34

My beloved XRAY T3......

Y U NO ACCELERATE WHEN I MASH THE THROTTLE?!?!?!?

I did increase my neutral width before the main, perhaps I didn't compensate for the slight delay it would cause....... that along with all of the drag brake I was using. 

Has anyone messed with the 'Minimum Throttle' setting on the Tekin? I would think increasing that plus putting in some Expo would give it a more aggressive feel.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## trerc

BadSign said:


> Try the M03,5, or 6. The 04 is rear wheel drive (like the m06), but does not handle nearly as well as the other 3 cars.


Not to mention it is not geared the same and is illegal in TCS racing...


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> My beloved XRAY T3......
> 
> Y U NO ACCELERATE WHEN I MASH THE THROTTLE?!?!?!?
> 
> I did increase my neutral width before the main, perhaps I didn't compensate for the slight delay it would cause....... that along with all of the drag brake I was using.
> 
> Has anyone messed with the 'Minimum Throttle' setting on the Tekin? I would think increasing that plus putting in some Expo would give it a more aggressive feel.


My car is the same exact way, it's got plenty of speed in the straight away but it is an absolute turd off the corners, no clue...


----------



## cwoods34

Thank you Tom, I came very close to doing that but was too lazy to actually make the meme. Was hoping someone else would understand :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

http://memegenerator.net/Y-U-NO


----------



## indymodz

Is the Bomber class dead now? I was about to throw one together but it looks like sportsman tc has taken its place?


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> My beloved XRAY T3......
> 
> Y U NO ACCELERATE WHEN I MASH THE THROTTLE?!?!?!?
> 
> I did increase my neutral width before the main, perhaps I didn't compensate for the slight delay it would cause....... that along with all of the drag brake I was using.
> 
> Has anyone messed with the 'Minimum Throttle' setting on the Tekin? I would think increasing that plus putting in some Expo would give it a more aggressive feel.


I see no reason why the esc settings would need to be that different than others, I run no min brake or throttle and Neutral Width around 10. I would recalibrate the radio potentiometers, reset the ESC. Make sure nothing in the drive-train is slowing acceleration and remember rear toe provides forward bite, and acceleration is also affected by front droop and rear dampening


----------



## Railroader

I just ordered the 46mm swingshafts for my Tamiya TA-05v.2R. No more dogbone hunting between heats! :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The bomber class is doing fine. There were enough for a heat today (Sunday).

Well the awesome HPI E10 was not so awesome today. I decided to try out this car in the Sportsman TC class since it is the cheapest (but not the best value out there) and most basic TC currently available. There are many things that I actually do like about the E10, but the rigidity of the parts isn't one of them. I was having problems with the stock steering parts flexing too much during any contact with the boards. This caused me to keep losing the front dog bones. In an effort to finish out the day, I pulled both front dog bones and ran the car rear 2wd and managed to finish 4th and only a few laps off the leader. I might continue to run the Sportsman TC class with this car. I should add that the HPI E10 is really more of a basher/drift car (it is a good drifter), but I'm enjoying the challenge of running something unique

My VTA car (TC4) was a pleasant surprise today. Not sure if my setup or driving suited the track today, but the TQ & 1st place finish was a great gift. Glad to have spent my b-day having fun hanging out at the track.


----------



## Railroader

And we had cookies and cupcakes!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Kevin said maybe every other Sunday and possibly every other Friday, along with every Wednesday. :woohoo:


Yes...every-other Sunday through the summer is a done deal for the on road crew. I've had too much of a response from the racers not to offer it.

Nothing against Bob & the parking lot racing at Hobby Town...I hope to make a few races there myself. I'm sure Hobby Town will not be hurt by our schedule and their business will continue to boom

I have to make sure we sustain business through the summer at R/CAR to keep the indoor track alive for next season.

Remember...R/CAR is solely a race track and a Cafe, we do not have the sweet revenue of a hobby shop to keep our doors open.


Please continue to support R/CAR...and thanks to those who have.


----------



## Kevin Cole

We will also run every Wednesday through the summer...as we do now.

The Friday(every-other) thing will be played by ear. 

If we have racers to support it...it will stick. If not we might have to go a different direction.


----------



## Kevin Cole

indymodz said:


> Is the Bomber class dead now? I was about to throw one together but it looks like sportsman tc has taken its place?


Alive & well...along with Sportsmen TC & Mini-Coopers.

VTA had decent numbers today..

Stock Rubber Sedan had 16 cars & we had two 12th scale classes totaling over 10 cars.

On Road racing has become HUGE in the Indy area...better car counts than oval.


----------



## Kevin Cole

IndyRC_Racer said:


> the TQ & 1st place finish with a great gift. Glad to have spent my b-day having fun hanging out at the track.


:hat:Happy Birthday Brian..glad you spent it with us:hat:


----------



## Kevin Cole

That's five in a row again TJ:devil:


----------



## Railroader

I am but an apprentice.


----------



## Railroader

I'm Luke and you are Yoda.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I would have used a Kung Fu analogy...you being grasshopper and me being the old man with the freaky eyes.

I'm proud to say I've never watched the original Star Wars or any of its sequels.


----------



## charlie2755

I had a great time today, as usual! Thanks to everyone in Sportsman TC for being patient with CJ. He's learning quickly and having alot of fun! 

I really wish the 1/12 guys would all just pick a motor and stick with it. It seemed as if my return to the class was timed right, and then I'm right back to running with 3 or 4 guys  If it doesn't stabilize very quickly, I will not be running it for much longer. ......At least WSS is still going strong! :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

charlie2755 said:


> I had a great time today, as usual! Thanks to everyone in Sportsman TC for being patient with CJ. He's learning quickly and having alot of fun!
> 
> I really wish the 1/12 guys would all just pick a motor and stick with it. It seemed as if my return to the class was timed right, and then I'm right back to running with 3 or 4 guys  If it doesn't stabilize very quickly, I will not be running it for much longer. ......At least WSS is still going strong! :thumbsup:


We've always had a 13.5 class, it's just when the numbers were down we all ran 17.5, for a while we ran 2 nearly full heats of 17.5. Some of us are practicing for the 13.5 offered at regionals and don't want to run 2 12th classes while working on a 13.5 set-up, and with the warm weather approaching who knows what the summer turnout will be like, I won't make every other but will likely run 17.5 since a lower turnout will mean less traction, don't give up too soon at least hang on till next season gets under way .........Think how big the T/C crowd would be if it was not split between 3+ classes

it would be nice if everyone did not leave early  Mini cooper, 12th stock and 13.5 were all down to 3 cars for the main when 5+ started day in each


----------



## racer357

I have a mini cooper that needs a body, I would sell it for 100.00 ready to race. Add your reciever and battery and rac.


----------



## ThrottleKing

it would be nice if everyone did not leave early  Mini cooper, 12th stock and 13.5 were all down to 3 cars for the main when 5+ started day in each [/QUOTE]

Sorry, I look at it this way. I technically ran three mains in 1/12 and some ran four. That is the way I see it anyway and probably will until there is enough to have multiple mains. I personally have never been a fan of spending all day Sunday inside before I have to start the work week, leaves me feeling like I blew the whole weekend and didn't accomplish anything. Fri/Saturday nights would be more enjoyable to me.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> Sorry, I look at it this way. I technically ran three mains in 1/12 and some ran four. That is the way I see it anyway and probably will until there is enough to have multiple mains. I personally have never been a fan of spending all day Sunday inside before I have to start the work week, leaves me feeling like I blew the whole weekend and didn't accomplish anything. Fri/Saturday nights would be more enjoyable to me.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


No problem, I am not upset about it in particular, Charlie has a point that a 3 car main is not fun, as for multiple mains, I don't really care how many mains as long as what we have has some good racing, and the spectators like full mains as well, I'm seeing a lot of people in watching :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

My Tamiya Fancy Black Shocks™ came in!!! Look forward to my triumphant return to Mini Coopers soon!!!


----------



## BadSign

Tom, you racing Friday?


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be there Sunday for sportsman and mini cooper for him.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Tom, you racing Friday?


Yuppers!

I'll bring one of almost everything and run two of the classes. Either VTA, Mini Coopers, 1/12-17.5-boosted, Sportsman TC, or WGT.


----------



## Railroader

Railroader said:


> My Tamiya Fancy Black Shocks™ came in!!! Look forward to my triumphant return to Mini Coopers soon!!!


Hey Miller Time or Trevor, what is your shock setup for the M06? 

Fronts/Rears: 2 or 3 hole piston, what oil, spacers, and springs.

Thanks.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Hey MillerTime or Trevor, what is your shock setup for the M06?
> 
> Fronts/Rears: 2 or 3 hole piston, what oil, spacers, and springs.
> 
> Thanks.


1 shock on each corner, all 4 pistons have holes and springs, no spacers


----------



## Miller Time

Stiffest spring in, 2 hole, 45 wt no spacer in front
softest, 3 hole, 30wt in rear


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> 1 shock on each corner, all 4 pistons have holes and springs, no spacers


Jerk!


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Stiffest spring in, 2 hole, 45 wt no spacer in front
> softest, 3 hole, 30wt in rear


:woohoo: Thanks.


----------



## trerc

I'm running 2 hole pistons all around, 30wt oil with red springs in the rear, 40wt oil with yellow springs in the front. Originally I had blues in the front but the car bounced a lot so I switched to yellows and it is much better. I'm running s-grips on the rear and kit tires on the front, Tho I'm gonna try a set of M-Grips in the front for a little more steering.


----------



## cwoods34

Any on-road action this Friday? If so I'll come up for some practice and maybe run a heat.


----------



## Railroader

There's usually a dozen+ on Fridays. I'll be there, Chuck is usually there as well.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Any on-road action this Friday? If so I'll come up for some practice and maybe run a heat.


You can bet ill be there. I need to redeem myself for my awful showings the last few times.....and im not letting you get TQ this time Cody


----------



## BadSign

Do any of you mini-racers have a spare set of tires I can borrrow Friday?


----------



## Railroader

You know I do!


----------



## BadSign

Whichever kid races that night will appreciate it! Thanks RR


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm hoping one of our local expert mini-copper guru's will take Presley & I under their wing Friday and help us out with her car.

I should have extra time early in the evening to assist (be schooled) with its completion.

We would like to get her on the track more during on-road days...poor thing had her head in a bucket all day Sunday.


----------



## jonesy112

if we have some other kids coming, i will bring mac along with his mini cooper and we can try to build up the novice class on friday nights.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Brian V had his daughter out running minis two weeks ago...and she is good!

It would be great to get more kids out... you know Presley will be there. 

We might have to wait til next year for Zane's rookie season.

Remember we plan to continue running every other Friday during the summer if the numbers stay decent.

So bring em out.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> ...Presley...poor thing had her head in a bucket all day Sunday.


How's she doing today?


----------



## Kevin Cole

She is vomiting as we speak.

She stayed home from school today just in case. Feeling better she has some chicken noodle soup for dinner...3 hours into bedtime and she is tossing it.

It is a virus and you know how that goes...usually 48 hours of going at both ends and misery with little meds.


----------



## Railroader

My youngest went through a nasty virus last Summer. The doctor said to follow the BRAT plan. Bread Rice And Toast. And a little gatorade if they can keep it down.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Does anyone know if Hobbytown Castleton still carries those tubes of bearings from Panther? I think I used to get them for $10-$15 and they had 8-10 bearings . 

I can't get up there anytime soon but if someone is is planning on going and coming Wed night to race I will pay someone to get me a tube of 6x10mm bearings or if anyone hase some new ones to sell. I lost a CVA in my TC5 and they wrecked two of mine.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> My youngest went through a nasty virus last Summer. The doctor said to follow the BRAT plan. Bread Rice And Toast. And a little gatorade if they can keep it down.


My Doc said same thing when I was sick.....but he must of gone to a different school he said it was Beer Racing And Tequila


----------



## wlpjr2

ThrottleKing said:


> Does anyone know if Hobbytown Castleton still carries those tubes of bearings from Panther? I think I used to get them for $10-$15 and they had 8-10 bearings .
> 
> I can't get up there anytime soon but if someone is is planning on going and coming Wed night to race I will pay someone to get me a tube of 6x10mm bearings or if anyone hase some new ones to sell. I lost a CVA in my TC5 and they wrecked two of mine.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I have some good brgs that are $4 each, if you want some cheapy brgs, I can have them Tuesday.


----------



## Hustler

Railroader said:


> My youngest went through a nasty virus last Summer. The doctor said to follow the BRAT plan. Bread Rice And Toast. And a little gatorade if they can keep it down.


FYI, BRAT is bananas rice applesauce and toast. All the ingredients I need to maintain my shapely figure! 

-Sean


----------



## Railroader

Yup, my wife says you are right!


----------



## THE READER

IS IT FRIDAY YET!!!! I AM SO READY TO RACE AT THE RUG THIS FRIDAY. I am off of some of my meds, and im feeling real focus now

VTA- AND SPORTMAN TC FOR ME


Bob Yelle


----------



## jtsbell

Miller Time said:


> My Doc said same thing when I was sick.....but he must of gone to a different school he said it was Beer Racing And Tequila


ALL RIGHT


----------



## BadSign

THE READER said:


> IS IT FRIDAY YET!!!! I AM SO READY TO RACE AT THE RUG THIS FRIDAY. I am off of some of my meds, and im feeling real focus now
> 
> VTA- AND SPORTMAN TC FOR ME
> 
> 
> Bob Yelle


That's great news! Been having a lot of fun racing with you the past month, Bob!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sounds like we'll have a good crowd Friday night.

Steve Martin was in tonight and he mentioned he'll be out with his sedan...and maybe a new(used) Sportsmen TC.

I'm in for some Sportsmen TC and some 17.5 12th scale.


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there for some practice and maybe a heat or 2 before work tomorrow night. I should be able to do the same on Friday..


----------



## PDK RACING

Batteries charged, tires trued, fresh ten dollar bill in my pocket, very bad intentions on my mind...Sounds like a Wednesday to me..:wave:


----------



## THE READER

---------


----------



## THE READER

Kevin,
is the sportman tc, running on the every other friday night point race,-- racing for points ? :wave:

Bob Yelle


----------



## 14smoke14

Anyone other than Kevin running a silver can in stc? If so, what FDR are you running? Thanks


----------



## Railroader

I think most guys are running Silver Cans. A FDR of around 5.4 works very well, it helps a lot of you can put a fan on it though.


----------



## 14smoke14

Railroader said:


> I think most guys are running Silver Cans. A FDR of around 5.4 works very well, it helps a lot of you can put a fan on it though.


Thank you sir:thumbsup:


----------



## dragrace

I may run with the stock guy's tonight, not sure yet. I have new tires to test from a different Mfg.

Is the track going to be open at 3:00 or 4:00....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jetmechG550

jonesy, ever get a list together for your brew equipment? I'd like to add a couple more glass carboys


----------



## dragrace

I struggled early in the evening but finally found a setup for the new chassis. Once I got a handle on the setup it was fast. No diffing-out in the turns.....Yea!!!.


Steve Dunn


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin, I don't remember how our 1/12th 13.5 finished and the trailing times. It was a long day to me and I got there pretty wore out from work, lugging steam pipe and insulation in manholes downtown for the better part of the day. If it wasn't for the hail I probably would have fell asleep on the drive home.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## racer357

Was the hail big enough the damage vehicles. I couldn't return from Colorado to a hail storm claim load? My wallet would like that!

Hope all of rcars family and friends are safe.


----------



## PDK RACING

racer357 said:


> Was the hail big enough the damage vehicles. I couldn't return from Colorado to a hail storm claim load? My wallet would like that!
> 
> Hope all of rcars family and friends are safe.


It was a hail of a good time get it I typed hail...It was pretty good size about 2/3 of a golf ball. I did not receive any damage other than that caused by hitting the boards...:wave:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> Brian V had his daughter out running minis two weeks ago...and she is good!
> 
> It would be great to get more kids out... you know Presley will be there.
> 
> We might have to wait til next year for Zane's rookie season.
> 
> Remember we plan to continue running every other Friday during the summer if the numbers stay decent.
> 
> So bring em out.


I have two daughters who both continue to label racing as "boy stuff" so I'm not successful yet. But, I'm working on it. Seriously, how fun can "shopping" be if its not at a hobby shop?

:freak::freak:


----------



## Railroader

Anyone have a used set of VTA tires they want to let go of cheap? Alsah just build his first RC car and we painted a body for Bombers but we need a set of wheels. I have a very old worn out set, the rears are good, but the fronts are bed.

He's very excited about racing now.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> Anyone have a used set of VTA tires they want to let go of cheap? Alsah just build his first RC car and we painted a body for Bombers but we need a set of wheels. I have a very old worn out set, the rears are good, but the fronts are bed.
> 
> He's very excited about racing now.


Tom, i have a decent set of wheels and tires for him . have them with me tomorrow night


----------



## PDK RACING

Mr. Dunn are you running tomorrow?


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Tom, i have a decent set of wheels and tires for him . have them with me tomorrow night


Thank you Bob! He'll really appreciate them (even if he doesn't express it overtly, Alsah is one of my most thankful kids).

We'll see you all soon after the door open.


----------



## jtsbell

Indymozd Cody & I won't be there Sunday,will be there next Sunday.


----------



## trerc

I will be MIA this weekend as well, I will be back next Sunday for some coopers and possibly WGT...:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will not be attending this Sunday either. I have some OT on Saturday and I want to do some other stuff on Sunday. I do plan on being there for some Friday night racing though.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

Dragrace u have pm


----------



## Railroader

New body ready for racing in the Sportsman TC class tomorrow! Saleen baby!!!


----------



## BadSign

The HPI? I had one of those for a drift body- very nice!


----------



## dragrace

PDK RACING said:


> Mr. Dunn are you running tomorrow?


No I usually can't make it on Friday's.

Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Today I repaired the damage to the HPI E10 from racing on Sunday. The area where the rear gearbox mounts to the chassis was actually torn. Yes, the plastic chassis was torn. Hopefully the car will fair better next outing. I also replaced the front dog bones with cvds. Maybe I will be able to brush up against a wall without losing 4wd drive now! Last thing I did was install a bigger pinion. Gearing options are extremly limited on this car since there is only 1 spur option (65t) for this car. 

I'm running a silvercan with a Tamiya 101 speed control. Here are my gearing options with my current pinions.
65 spur / 20 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 8.23
65 spur / 21 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 7.84
65 spur / 28 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 5.88
65 spur / 29 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 5.68
65 spur / 30 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 5.49
*65 spur / 31 pinion * 2.5333 gearbox = 5.31*

Hopefully with the 31 pinion the motor won't come off too hot.


----------



## Railroader

Any way to mount a fan?


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Bi-Weekly On-Road Points Race*

*Friday Night On-Road at R/CAR*

*Big Rug Road Course Action!*

_Doors Open at 4PM
Racing at 7PM

Only $10 first entry...$5 for additional entry

(Bombers & Mini-Coopers run FREE)

*The R/CAR Cafe open all evening with great food.*_


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> New body ready for racing in the Sportsman TC class tomorrow! Saleen baby!!!


oh coool, thats the body i was wanting to get , but end up getting a-- porch 911-gt1


----------



## AquaRacer

What tires are you guys using for the Sportsman TC class? 

One of my current tires has a small tear on the top of the tire. Is it possible to use some tire glue and try and fix it?? Don't know if this is possible or not..


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there tonight to race in the Sportsman TC, Bomber & Mini's.. Looking forward to some Friday night racing!!


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> What tires are you guys using for the Sportsman TC class?
> 
> One of my current tires has a small tear on the top of the tire. Is it possible to use some tire glue and try and fix it?? Don't know if this is possible or not..


The rule is any tire is legal, most guys are running the sweep 32 slicks though


----------



## Railroader

I am running the HPI x-patterns, they have a little less traction, but I like how they feel.


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> oh coool, thats the body i was wanting to get , but end up getting a-- porch 911-gt1


I painted it pretty much just like this one, but I have black wheels on it.


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> I painted it pretty much just like this one, but I have black wheels on it.


WOW AWESOME!! LOOKS LIKE A WINNER


----------



## Kevin Cole

I have a nice TC3 for sale...ready to roll in the Sportsman TC class.

$150 with the servo, Tekin G11Pro, newer Sweeps, new motor, and body.

$200 if I add a radio & receiver.

Not making any money on this one...that's what I paid for it.

It's time to build the TC6...plus I have a TC4 roller to tinker with.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Would anyone that is going to be there tonight be willing to let me try a good lipo with higher capacity and a larger C rating than the one I am currently using to see if that is holding me up a little. I am sure my TC5 holds me back a little but I like it's simplicity and the low cost I have in it. I am currently using an old Reedy 5000 35C I bought it when Xray released the 007 and used it in that for a season and then foam tire died so I quit TC all together until lately. It still balances well and holds a charge long enough to race with but I just want to know if I can get a little more rip out of this thing with a newer and better battery.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

I have a thunderpower 5000 40c battery you can try if you want. Not much more than what you have now but it's newer and your more than welcome to borrow it tonight if you want


----------



## Miller Time

JR Norton's been known to run 25c and 28c to balance the car better. He claims it's just as fast, I have both a 3yr+ 5000 40c and a new Thunder Power 65c and can't tell a difference.


----------



## cwoods34

I've had tears about an inch long on my tires, and all I did was put some glue in there. As long as you don't glob it on it should only put a slick spot on the tire the length and width of the tear. I wouldn't run a torn/repaired tire on the front, though. 

In fact, the last set I ran (before my gold Jaco's) had a rip about 1 1/2 inches long. I glued it up, put it on the back, and proceeded to run it for 3 more weeks without noticing a drop in performance nor any disruptions to handling.


----------



## NashRCracer

I know you got the oval race saturday but you running sunday onroad this week?


----------



## jonesy112

NashRCracer said:


> I know you got the oval race saturday but you running sunday onroad this week?



Yes, we will be running onroad on Sunday. You making the trip up?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Some one was asking me last time I was there about the super bright LED pit lamp that I was using. Brian B told me about them. A Walfart find he said. They are about $16.00 in the stores. Much better than the Ott light because you can put them up over your chassis when you are working on it and the light isn't blasting in your eyes. They come in several different colors, including jet black. I got mine at the Avon store, but I'm sure they are in all the stores. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/your-zone-bright-on-LED-desk-lamp-cobalt/14977079


----------



## BadSign

Another great night of racing, thanks to Kevin and the crew! I had a great race in VTA with Cobb, Bob, and Chuck (who I hope is feeling better). Thanks to Gregg for more set-up advice.

And thanks to The Railroader for the cooper tire loan, even though my kid bailed out on racing tonight. I guess the call of "Angry Birds" was too much to resist!


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast tonight, enjoyed both the Bomber and Sportsman TC. Thanks Jonesy for the tip about the tear in the tire trackside. 

BadSign.. The call of the ANGRY Birds can be addictive. It is a fun game...

Cya all on Sunday!!!:wave:


----------



## Railroader

I am a HUGE Angry Birds fan! Currently ranking in the top 5% of the world on the regular version and now in the top 10% for angry Birds Rio.

Racing. Was. A. BLAST!!! 

Again, as always at R/Car - aka The Big Rug™, you really make me and my kids feel welcome. I came in literally with a big headache and left in a great mood.

And it was especially nice as I was able to beat my evil enemy in 1/12th, Kevin Cole! I got caught up in traffic and bad luck in contact in Sportsman TC, but it was still fun and I am still smiling thinking about it. I think, as Brian Smith pointed out to me, that the Saleen paint scheme is a bit dark and hard to see on the track. Looks like I'll be PMing Dolla Bill to order me something new and unique (and probably Tamiya).

See you all Sunday!

Is it Sunday yet??!?! :woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Some one was asking me last time I was there about the super bright LED pit lamp that I was using. Brian B told me about them. A Walfart find he said. They are about $16.00 in the stores. Much better than the Ott light because you can put them up over your chassis when you are working on it and the light isn't blasting in your eyes. They come in several different colors, including jet black. I got mine at the Avon store, but I'm sure they are in all the stores.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/your-zone-bright-on-LED-desk-lamp-cobalt/14977079


I was checking out Brian B.'s in the pit next to me. Very nice and bright! And the base mounting system looks like you can great creative with making your own base. I like!


----------



## jammer

Railroader said:


> I was checking out Brian B.'s in the pit next to me. Very nice and bright! And the base mounting system looks like you can great creative with making your own base. I like!


hmmmm shall i ad that to the list of ad ons to the monster box???


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> I was checking out Brian B.'s in the pit next to me. Very nice and bright! And the base mounting system looks like you can great creative with making your own base. I like!


I forgot to mention, the base comes off easy (thumbscrew) and they fold up flat to go in your tool box. easy.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I and hopefully my youngest daughter will be down for some Big Rug action Sunday!!! Will there be enough for a novice class in cooper?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Kyle and I and hopefully my youngest daughter will be down for some Big Rug action Sunday!!! Will there be enough for a novice class in cooper?


Hoping to bring my daughter tomorrow too (9 yrs old) so I'd like to find something she can run as well if there's any extra cars that are borrowable? Is that a word?

Will Prestley be there Kevin?


----------



## THE READER

had a lot of fun last night racing with everyone. there was a great turn out , i think 32 race entry. lots of good racing in all of the classes.. looking forward to the next friday night racing.
the sportman class was a blast. 10 cars in the main lol!! 
and i am sooo impress with Jamies pit box :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
THAT MAN HAS GOT HIS STUFF TOGATHER 


Bob Yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy, you bringing a mod car Sunday or Wed. I want to give mod a try but I can't say I can make it this Sunday but I should be there Wed and i will have a mod motor on hand in case you want to run some. Thanks agin for helping with the pitstop befor the race. Good thing it didn't go another minute or The screw would have backed out again and probably broke that new block like the first one.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## redrider1940

I had a great time racing last night. It seems like every time I try to run more than one class in the same night the cars star breaking. Thanks again to Brian, Tom, Kevin, Bill P. and others that have been helping me get up to speed and for your patients. 

-Kenyon


----------



## Railroader

Anytime Kenyon. We'll get with some of the other 1/12th guys and see if we can get your to handle a little better. I'm pretty sure your diff was too tight last night and that was causing your car to spinout. All you need in the TC class is some practice time (and a new paint job!).

-Tom


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> Anytime Kenyon. We'll get with some of the other 1/12th guys and see if we can get your to handle a little better. I'm pretty sure your diff was too tight last night and that was causing your car to spinout. All you need in the TC class is some practice time (and a new paint job!).
> 
> -Tom


Ask Steve Dunn about spinning out. He is the master on that. Check the tweak,bearings and ride heights first. If all seems well, then try glueing the outside edge of the front tires. If that doesn't work then you need softer rears or harder fronts.


----------



## smokefan

well it looks like it's just going to be me today


----------



## BadSign

Kevin, did you catch the Indycar race today? Kanaan looked REALLY good. Might have someone to break up the Ganassi/Penske dominance


----------



## jtsbell

Shure missed being there today, but I bet no body missed us. So some body fill in what happend.


----------



## smokefan

Guys had a good time today. My car is headed in the right direction, now if I could just have some good luck. Kevin and Angie Thanks for giving us a GREAT place to race. 
Good Job today Matt!!! See you all when I see ya!!


----------



## smokefan

jtsbell said:


> Shure missed being there today, but I bet no body missed us. So some body fill in what happend.


We missed ya Jack !!! what happed is we raced!!! LOL


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yep...you were missed Jack.

Not so much Cody, but you were indeed missed today.

Hope to see y'all next Sunday...the schedule gets different for the three weeks after we race (next) Sunday April 3rd.


----------



## Railroader

jtsbell said:


> Shure missed being there today, but I bet no body missed us. So some body fill in what happend.


Awww, we missed you! I even asked Jerry B about why you weren't there. You guys still having radio issues?

We had two full heats of 17.5 rubber, ten sportsman TC cars, three 17.5 1/12th, five(?) mini coopers, nine(?) VTA, and three bombers.

The 17.5 rubber races were fun to watch, there was some good racing going on. Positions were swapped with clean passes in the mains. I think Associated was the big winners today.

Sportsman TC was a blast. The slower guys are getting better and we seem to get more each week. Matt Q. is stepping up his game and getting cleaner and more consistent. Tyson made his STC debut. Smith gave the field some pressure the whole race.

Mini coopers ran pretty serious, and there was some good racing.

VTA action was fast as always, but clean racing for the most part.

1/12th was filled with myself, Kevin Cole, and Chuck P. Chuck toyed with us slower guys and helped us go faster. I let Jonesy run mine in the main against Chuck and Jonesy was able to give Chuck a good race. :freak: 

The cooking was way better than any fast food and the company was great.


----------



## Railroader

Brian B (aka Aquaracer) my photo website is at http://photos.mybuddypete.com/


----------



## jtsbell

I think we'll be there next week,if we don't go to the nats on Sat.The 12th scale will be here this week, so 17.5 stock watch out Cody on the loose again.I shure missed all my family down there this weekend.


----------



## smokefan

I may put my 17.5 back in for the roar race and start working on getting smooth with it and try not to break anything.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

The layout today was fairly open and not quite as technical. It was a nice change of pace and made it easy on the turn-marshals.

AJ Heck was running Kevin Cole's TC3 in the Sportsman Class today. I think he is hooked. He had to leave early, so I drove it in the main. The car handled great and I believe it is for sale (shameless plug)

So far the silvercan motors have had a slight advantage in the Sportman TC class. However, the 25.5 motors are very close. Once Tom Johnson keeps his front dog bones in for an entire main, we might see a 25.5 powered car take the win. It was also great to see Tom running a "race car" body as opposed to a TC body. More proof that any body can do well in this class.
In VTA, Cobb set TQ due to a great inverted start in round 3. Even though Cobb was starting near the back, he managed to perfectly navigate traffic in the first few turns to cross the start/finish line first. In the main Cobb's Xray & my FTTC4 were evenly matched. Cobb got off to about a 2 second lead, but got tangled in traffic to let me by. I then led for several laps, but made an unforced error to let Cobb by. Cobb then got tangled up in traffic again, and I took the lead for good. Cobb did mount a late race charge, but never got closer than 1 second. AJ Heck did well in qualifying and started 3rd in the main. AJ has shown huge improvement the last month as he has gotten used to his Xray.

In Coopers, I finally sorted out some front end issues. I think I might finally have something for Miller & the rest of the M-06's. I just need to take a bit of traction away from the front to prevent a bit of body roll.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Awww, we missed you! I even asked Jerry B about why you weren't there. You guys still having radio issues?
> 
> We had two full heats of 17.5 rubber, ten sportsman TC cars, three 17.5 1/12th, five(?) mini coopers, nine(?) VTA, and three bombers.
> 
> The 17.5 rubber races were fun to watch, there was some good racing going on. Positions were swapped with clean passes in the mains. I think Associated was the big winners today.
> 
> Sportsman TC was a blast. The slower guys are getting better and we seem to get more each week. Matt Q. is stepping up his game and getting cleaner and more consistent. Tyson made his STC debut. Smith gave the field some pressure the whole race.
> 
> Mini coopers ran pretty serious, and there was some good racing.
> 
> VTA action was fast as always, but clean racing for the most part.
> 
> 1/12th was filled with myself, Kevin Cole, and Chuck P. Chuck toyed with us slower guys and helped us go faster. I let Jonesy run mine in the main against Chuck and Jonesy was able to give Chuck a good race. :freak:
> 
> The cooking was way better than any fast food and the company was great.


Thanks Tom...can you do this for all the races you attend:woohoo:

If we could get Smith to do his magic with results & you with a little play by play...we would all be warm & fuzzy after a wonderful day sharing good times.

*_Plus I've got the hook-up on some killer cookies...and even maybe cake or pie!_


----------



## Kevin Cole

Look...Brian jumped in there before I could even post it...I love you man!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The layout today was fairly open and not quite as technical. It was a nice change of pace and made it easy on the turn-marshals.


I liked the layout today as well. I looked like it might be a fast layout with a bunch of 180º turns, but if you ran it right you had to hit the brakes at some key points and you could smooth out the 180º with a good run line.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> So far the silvercan motors have had a slight advantage in the Sportman TC class. However, the 25.5 motors are very close. Once Tom Johnson keeps his front dog bones in for an entire main, we might see a 25.5 powered car take the win.


OUCH! I tell ya, that hurt me. Right here ---> *heart*.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> It was also great to see Tom running a "race car" body as opposed to a TC body. More proof that any body can do well in this class.


I am liking the Saleen body a lot, I just wish I would have went with my own paint scheme instead of the darker mostly black scheme on the scale car. I might save it in case I run the 17.5 class sometime, but I have a new body ordered from the shop for my sportsman car.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> I may put my 17.5 back in for the roar race and start working on getting smooth with it and try not to break anything.


NO NO NO NO!!! I am having a blast racing with you in the Sportsman TC class. That rhymed. :freak:


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Thanks Tom...can you do this for all the races you attend:woohoo:
> 
> If we could get Smith to do his magic with results & you with a little play by play...we would all be warm & fuzzy after a wonderful day sharing good times.
> 
> *_Plus I've got the hook-up on some killer cookies...and even maybe cake or pie!_


You want warm and fuzzy... I'll give you warm and fuzzy!


----------



## regets ama

kevin, i forgot to look at the schedule for this week, the web site is down. just wondering what racing is on the books this week. 
thanks in advance,


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The www.rcarassociation.org website is down right now. It will be fixed shortly. Floyd's CC was paying for it and he must have switched cards or something when he moved. So, they tried to bill it and it didn't process. We'll have it up shortly.

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

By the way, I had a great time racing today. I get better every week. Sure, I always come in LAST, but I come in less last each time!


----------



## PDK RACING

How is Floyd? I miss him on Wednesdays.


----------



## jonesy112

As always, had a great day today at the track. Thanks again to Tom for letting me wheel his 1/12th in the main. Maybe I can talk you into it again when there is a full field of them. At least I got to chase chuck around out there, hopefully he wasnt laying up too much for me, lol

Is it wednesday yet?


----------



## jonesy112

jetmechG550 said:


> jonesy, ever get a list together for your brew equipment? I'd like to add a couple more glass carboys


Havent got an actual list together yet, all of my stuff is locked in my storage unit and the opener for it is back in iowa. It should get shipped out here this week.

I know for a fact I have a 6 gal and 5.5 gal glass carboy though. PM if those sizes interest ya


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Jonesy, you bringing a mod car Sunday or Wed. I want to give mod a try but I can't say I can make it this Sunday but I should be there Wed and i will have a mod motor on hand in case you want to run some. Thanks agin for helping with the pitstop befor the race. Good thing it didn't go another minute or The screw would have backed out again and probably broke that new block like the first one.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


All i need to get for the Mod car is a speedo.....other than that its ready to go.
Ill have it with me Wed if you want to see who can break thier car first at the end of the straightaway. lol

hopefully the 1/12th scale row brings helmets and shin gaurds


----------



## jonesy112

4 in a row.....pulling a TJ lol

and its making me wait 23 seconds to do it


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> As always, had a great day today at the track. Thanks again to Tom for letting me wheel his 1/12th in the main. Maybe I can talk you into it again when there is a full field of them. At least I got to chase chuck around out there, hopefully he wasnt laying up too much for me, lol
> 
> Is it wednesday yet?


You can do it this Wednesday. I need to get my WGT car up and running and plan on testing and tuning at the track this Wednesday.

I'll run Sportsman TC and another class (VTA, Bomber, or Mini Coopers).


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> 4 in a row.....pulling a TJ lol
> 
> and its making me wait 23 seconds to do it


Story of my life: "This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 44 seconds." 
"This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 34 seconds."
"This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 22 seconds."
"This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 14 seconds."
"This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds."


----------



## Railroader

Now you know my secret of my Angry Birds high score. I need something to do while I wait my 60 seconds between posts.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Now you know my secret of my Angry Birds high score. I need something to do while I wait my 60 seconds between posts.


now if you could only do both in the same window....you would be much more efficient at multitasking both of them lol


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> You can do it this Wednesday. I need to get my WGT car up and running and plan on testing and tuning at the track this Wednesday.
> 
> I'll run Sportsman TC and another class (VTA, Bomber, or Mini Coopers).


sweet ill def take you up on that offer....what time will you be getting to the track on wed?


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Now you know my secret of my Angry Birds high score. I need something to do while I wait my 60 seconds between posts.


All you need to do now is clone yourself and create a "Railroader-2" i.d.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> sweet ill def take you up on that offer....what time will you be getting to the track on wed?


4-5ish, depending on opening time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

regets ama said:


> kevin, i forgot to look at the schedule for this week, the web site is down. just wondering what racing is on the books this week.
> thanks in advance,


Tuesday-Oval
Wednesday-On Road
Friday-Oval
Saturday-Oval
Sunday-On Road


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> NO NO NO NO!!! I am having a blast racing with you in the Sportsman TC class. That rhymed. :freak:


Easy Tom LOL It would be just for the Roar race, it's that or put my vta stuff back on it if I get to run that race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> sweet ill def take you up on that offer....what time will you be getting to the track on wed?


Great job Tom I think the 1/12th group has snagged another. We could use all we can get. Jonesy I have a spare 1/12 car for you if you want to put in your electronics, at least until you decide you love it so much you want your own. It would be my 3.2R but don't ask me to sell it to ya, I have had it for years and it still can run with the stuff out there today.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## trerc

I will be there Sunday, I will have my wgt with me... racing it? we'll see, lol


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Great job Tom I think the 1/12th group has snagged another. We could use all we can get. Jonesy I have a spare 1/12 car for you if you want to put in your electronics, at least until you decide you love it so much you want your own. It would be my 3.2R but don't ask me to sell it to ya, I have had it for years and it still can run with the stuff out there today.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Thanks for the offer Jeremiah, too bad I dont have the spare electronics. All i would need is a ESC, batteries and servo. Other than that im set lol.

I actually have a CRC 1/12th scale sitting in my closet, I ended up with it from a buddy of mine that used to race. I have no idea if its even still competitive or how much they have changed since then. I think its a carpet knife, if that sounds right


----------



## Kevin Cole

Chris Simpson & Mike Miller both bought 12th scales over the weekend.

Plus...Monti Panzica and I spoke about what we have going on with the on road program and he is planning to run some 12th scale with us this summer.

I'm working on getting Keven Hebert & Josh Cyril down here for the Region 5 race. They both won ROAR National Championships this past weekend out in Washington. It might be tough with their busy schedules and transitioning to summer racing. I think Josh has won 12 in a row now.


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader said:


> Brian B (aka Aquaracer) my photo website is at http://photos.mybuddypete.com/


Will definitely check it out!!! Cya on Sunday!! Is it Sunday yet?? I wanna race some more..


----------



## 1/12 scale

Hey....Dragrace.......bring it!!!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a blast racing on Sunday!! Thanks to Kevin and Angie for running a great place to race. IT is a home away from home for me.. I feel that I am getting better with each weekend I come race. Learning to drive the car correctly and not a full throttle the whole time helps alot.. He He He !! Also not hitting the boards so much keeps down on the breaking of parts as I have come discover. Railroader thanks for the challenging race in Sportsman TC, you were trying to pass me for a lap or two and I put up a good fight, I thought?? Mini's were a hoot as always, gotta work on carrying the speed through the corners with that one. Indyhobbies the 3rd Bomber heat was an interesting twist on the normal with you driving my car and myself driving yours. It was fun!!!The car needs a bit of TLC but who's doesn't.. I will be there this coming Sunday for the last open Onroad Sunday for racing until May!! Cya all then!! Is it Sunday Yet???????????????:freak:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Kevin or anyone else that will be running VTA this Wed. I haven't gotten the chance to get a VTA body yet but I have everything else. Would it be an issue for me to run with a bomber body until I get something bought and painted. I don't know what Bill has but if he has something I might get one Wed.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## trerc

Hey guys, I've got 2 1s thunderower 5000mah 40c lipos I'm looking to sell. I want $40 for the pair if anybody is interested? Shoot me a pm


----------



## smokefan

BTW Kevin the layout was great!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thx for the words on the lay-out. It was fun and provided some high speed passing areas...and an awesome brake zone
(maybe a little too real life for some).

JW-No worries on the VTA deal...just get a body when you can.
We're all family & friends here...it's all about good times at the track...right.


----------



## cwoods34

Got some new bearings on order, and apparently the 'registered' mail I have to pick up tomorrow is either my shocks I ordered last TUESDAY or I have impending jury duty 

Mike Jones, I will swing by Wednesday with a body to paint as long as you wl be there.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Got some new bearings on order, and apparently the 'registered' mail I have to pick up tomorrow is either my shocks I ordered last TUESDAY or I have impending jury duty
> 
> Mike Jones, I will swing by Wednesday with a body to paint as long as you wl be there.


Yeah, I will be up there for sure. The mod TC should debut then....hopefully its not in a dustpan by the time you get there

Maybe you have to go to jury duty to pick up your shocks....yeah thats it!


----------



## Kevin Cole

ROAR memberships will be available at the track the weekend of the ROAR Region 5 Championships...April 16&17.

Both one day($15) or a full year($25)...a family discount is also available.

Remember the full year membership runs from calendar date to calendar date..._not_ Jan.1 to Dec.31.

If you pay for it at the race, you will be covered until April 16 2012. 

This will cover any ROAR races this summer and next carpet season until mid April...and possibly the ROAR Nationals.

Also if you pay the the track, ROAR lets the track have $5 of each membership...and that helps out Indy's Big Rug.

The entry fee April 16&17 is low for the reason of the membership...just trying to help the racers out from my end.

(We have some nice awards ordered for top3 in all classes & TQ's.)

A ROAR Region 5 On Road Championship would look nice on the RC resume...and it will be fun weekend. 

The entries could be low, so a Championship could loom for any that run the race.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got a VTA body last night and painted it. Now are we inforcing the driver figure requirement, the little hobby shop close to the house didn't have one of those but they did have the body. I had to dig through alot of stuff to find it. They mostly deal with nitro and SC stuff. I should be legal except for the driver figure. Can someone save me some time and give me an idea what ratios are most common for the 25.5?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy I will have a mod on hand but I might wait until I see if you wrap yours up into the wall before I put it in.:freak:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing said:


> Can someone save me some time and give me an idea what ratios are most common for the 25.5?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


The final drive ratio I was running was around 3.8.


----------



## dragrace

1/12 scale said:


> Hey....Dragrace.......bring it!!!!!


After Saturday I should be in Novice. Not a fun time at "The Gate". I will be there tomorrow and back in Cleveland on Saturday and Sunday.

My 13.5 car was great as was Ken's, my mod car, well let's just say I left it there for someone to rebuild and I will get it back on Saturday after he drives it. I had 2 bent pod plates and bent stand offs.

Steve Dunn


----------



## indymodz

Ill be there Wed. for stock rubber. Finally over the flu


----------



## Railroader

Guess who has two thumbs and finally has CVDs for his TA05v2? Dog bone hunting season is over!


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Jonesy I will have a mod on hand but I might wait until I see if you wrap yours up into the wall before I put it in.:freak:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Haha, gee thanks. I bet if i try hard enough, i could get the car to land in your pit area (or at least the majority of the pieces of whats left of the mod car)


----------



## smokefan

Railroader;3728075 Dog bone hunting season is over![/QUOTE said:


> You bag your limit did ya :tongue:


----------



## Railroader

WGT is ready for test and tune tomorrow!



smokefan said:


> Railroader said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog bone hunting season is over!
> 
> 
> 
> You bag your limit did ya
Click to expand...

Yes I did!


----------



## Railroader

Bill P., do you have these or can your order them? I'd like a three-pack if you can get them.

Single tire dope applicator: http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=252
Three-pack: http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=166


----------



## RustyS

dragrace said:


> After Saturday I should be in Novice. Not a fun time at "The Gate". I will be there tomorrow and back in Cleveland on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> My 13.5 car was great as was Ken's, my mod car, well let's just say I left it there for someone to rebuild and I will get it back on Saturday after he drives it. I had 2 bent pod plates and bent stand offs.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Get a R5 and you won't have to worry about bent or broken parts. I have only broke 3 parts on mine and nobody puts a whooping on their car like me.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A photo of an HPI #17503 Chevrolet Corvette C6

Paint: (Local racer's paint colors/scheme - guess who?)
Tamiya PS-7 Orange
Tamiya PS-6 Yellow
Pactra RC250 Outlaw Black (stripes around orange)
Pactra RC250 Sprint White (backing color)


----------



## Railroader

BLOODSPORT!!! :woohoo:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hmm, now the photo is not showing. Anyone else notice you can't edit posts now? Here it is again.


----------



## Lugnutz

IndyRC_Racer said:


> A photo of an HPI #17503 Chevrolet Corvette C6
> 
> Paint: (Local racer's paint colors/scheme - guess who?)
> Tamiya PS-7 Orange
> Tamiya PS-6 Yellow
> Pactra RC250 Outlaw Black (stripes around orange)
> Pactra RC250 Sprint White (backing color)


Looks like winning colors to me!!


----------



## Sm14keD

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hmm, now the photo is not showing. Anyone else notice you can't edit posts now? Here it is again.


Nice Paint, :thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

Lugnutz said:


> Looks like winning colors to me!!


Looks good!!


----------



## PDK RACING

cookies...


----------



## PDK RACING

sound


----------



## PDK RACING

good..


----------



## PDK RACING

tonight


----------



## PDK RACING

i will be late have to hit doctor at 4:00 packing my car on lunch..


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Wednesday Night On Road Racing*

*Racing starts at 7pm*

_I will be there early this week (spring break for Presley)._

*Doors open at 2pm*

_Come out and enjoy an evening of great racing, food, and friends at R/CAR._


----------



## THE READER

will the hobby shop be open at 2;00 also?


----------



## indymodz

We'll be there.. gotta love some snow at the end of March :-(


----------



## Kevin Cole

THE READER said:


> will the hobby shop be open at 2;00 also?


Bob-I'm not sure when Bill plans to open...I'll find out for ya.

I would suggest calling Bill at 317-402-1061

He is always willing to come in early or stay late if needed.


----------



## THE READER

Kevin Cole said:


> Bob-I'm not sure when Bill plans to open...I'll find out for ya.
> 
> I would suggest calling Bill at 317-402-1061
> 
> He is always willing to come in early or stay late if needed.


thanks Kevin, ill give him a call


----------



## davidl

RustyS said:


> ........... nobody puts a whooping on their car like me.


I don't know about that. I have seen out of the corner of my eye a car above the catch fence. Now it appears we might have to raise the fence.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will be there about 16:30 today. I plan on making a an introduction to VTA tonight. Also bringing the 17.5 TC but no WGT or 1/12 for me tonight. I left them at home. I really am starting to like the TC class as it is fun and I am not so good at but then again I didn't think I was very good at 1/12 either. Just feel like taking a break from pan cars for a week or two and focusing on the TC. Yep their a pair of old used up TC5's but I like them.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## wlpjr2

Railroader said:


> Bill P., do you have these or can your order them? I'd like a three-pack if you can get them.
> 
> Single tire dope applicator: http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=252
> Three-pack: http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=166


I'LL GET THEM COMING!


----------



## wlpjr2

THE READER said:


> will the hobby shop be open at 2;00 also?


I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 2:30, What do you need sir?


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> I'LL GET THEM COMING!


Set aside a few for me.


----------



## THE READER

wlpjr2 said:


> I'LL BE THERE ABOUT 2:30, What do you need sir?


sweep 32 premount wheel and tires


----------



## wlpjr2

THE READER said:


> sweep 32 premount wheel and tires


Sounds Good, see you shortly.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> I will be there about 16:30 today. I plan on making a an introduction to VTA tonight. Also bringing the 17.5 TC but no WGT or 1/12 for me tonight. I left them at home. I really am starting to like the TC class as it is fun and I am not so good at but then again I didn't think I was very good at 1/12 either. Just feel like taking a break from pan cars for a week or two and focusing on the TC. Yep their a pair of old used up TC5's but I like them.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


you went to a 25.5 instead of a 5.5?

Im dissapointed in you sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A new VTA body for a local racer, ready for this weekend's USVTA Nat's


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> you went to a 25.5 instead of a 5.5?
> 
> Im dissapointed in you sir. :thumbsup:


Well I still brought the 5.5 but I kind of got busy with the tuning of the VTA and 17.5 so I never got a chance to play with it but if I can make it Sunday I will take out the 17.5 and put in the mod and if you come we will run them. I would almost imagine a 13.5 or 10.5 will be plenty fast for our track. In 1/12 full mod is not all that much faster on the clock than 13.5 boosted but they sure look like it down the straits, not so much in the infield. Same thing when comparing 17.5 boosted to 13.5 boosted in the end after 8 min were only talking 3 laps difference.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I can say that I had a blast tonight and I think everyone else for the most part did too. I really liked running the classes together like we did and not being allowed to pass on the big strait. It made it real fun for me and kind of like strategy to catch the cars just right on the strait so we wouldn't have to back off. I would like to do that more often and it made the field larger and gave us a good challenge and I mean no disrespect to the Sportsman cars but i loved looking for passing spots on the track, all I can say is Wow. This was probably the most fun for me in a while. We were all up there carrying on and cuttin up on the stand. That is what it's all about. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.Jonesy is Jonesy is geting a 1/12.geting a 1/12.Jonesy is geting a 1/12.:jest::woohoo:


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy is not allowed to drive any of my cars anymore! That was embarrassing. I had no idea a car I owned could handle like that! 

WGT... WOW!!! Was that fun!

It was such a great night. I really liked the three classes running together (17.5/rubber, Sportsman TC, and a bomber). We just need a mini cooper to complete the set.

Thanks to all the Cole family for a great night. From the race directing, to the cafe, to the fellowship afterwards. And of course... COOKIES!!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Pegasus 70 Mach Jet - *This one's for ME!!!! *

Paint: rattle cans (Edelbrock Scheme)
Pactra RC250 Outlaw Black - hood, trunk
Pactra RC251 Sprint White - roof, stripes, backing color
Pactra RC254 Racing Red - sides, rear
Pactra RC262 Indy Silver - bumpers, door handles


----------



## Railroader

Both look very very nice!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Good Times as always with the Wednesday Crew...

Thanks for coming out and enjoying what we're trying to offer up at R/CAR.

It is all about family & friends at R/CAR...what a blessing for me(us).

Good to see Cooper running with us again.

Thanks to Steve, Chuck, and Jonesy...
my on road experience would not be the same without the help and knowledge you guys provide me.

Also thanks to David for running with the stock guys and helping out with guidance on the stand...I wish I was able to run more with you guys tonight.

*Next On Road Action at R/CAR...Sunday Sunday Sunday.*_


----------



## 1/12 scale

Kevin thanks to you the program just keeps getting beter and better! People are talking about the racing and how much FUN they are having. That is what this is all about.
Steve


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin you have a PM sir.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Got it JW...

Let me look into it.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Here are a few photos of an HPI BMW M3 GT (#7452 200mm)

Body 4 of 4 painted this week. Ready to race in the USGT class. This body would look good running in R/Car's Sportman Class.

Paint: (rattle cans)
Pactra 250 Outlaw Black (top)
Pactra 251 Sprint White (sides)
Pactra 254 Racing Red (bumpers)


----------



## cwoods34

MIKE JONES...... no hurry on that body. I highly doubt I will be there Sunday. I can more than likely meet you next Wednesday to get it.

It saddens me that for the same price as the handful of new parts I need to complete my 008, I could nearly buy a complete used roller. No wonder I buy nearly everything secondhand :hat:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know I've mentioned it a few times before, but I would be willing to trade my Novak Ballistic 13.5 for a lower turn motor, like a 10.5 or 8.5 (any brand). With some of the 1/12 going to 13.5 I thought I'd throw it out there in case anyone is interested......


----------



## indymodz

Im looking for an esc and silver can motor for the sportsman class. I pulled a screw thru the chassis of my t3 yesterday so I'm gonna run my 008 in that class until I get around to replacing the chassis.


----------



## Railroader

Before 96 stickers applied:










After ALL 96 stickers applied:

[/imghttp://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5577816625_8b7840bf74_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## Railroader

After ALL 96 stickers applied:

[/img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5293/5577816625_8b7840bf74_b.jpg[/img]


----------



## Railroader

And, since we can't edit posts anymore.... THREE IN A ROW!!!

After ALL 96 stickers applied:


----------



## cwoods34

Please keep that body on the shelf


----------



## jonesy112

Cool Cody, I'll plan inn having it done next we'd for ya.

And hopefully you find an mod motor, had an 8.5 in mine last night just to play around and it was way more than enough motor....mod TC will be a blast once we get it going


----------



## jonesy112

96 stickers and all that I can see is the evil fruit logo:tongue:


----------



## davidl

Kevin, you have a PM.


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader,
Sharp looking body!! What body is that? I was thinking of getting a Lotus Elise for the Sportsman TC class, just don't want to duplicate someone else's body. Mine would have to have some Green on it anyways, maybe some black also.. Cya on Sunday!!


----------



## Railroader

Thanks. It is the Tamiya Honda Raybrig. It looks even better in person.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Sometimes less is more.  The Edelbrock Mustang is reborn!!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer




----------



## Kevin Cole

I would like to see more true sports car racing bodies like these in Sportsman TC. 

The high speed/down force bodies that are used in 17.5 are almost irrelevant at the Sportsman speeds...and the authentic bodies look great.


----------



## Railroader

The loss of the Edit function is showing how many of us don't quite get it right the first time.



IndyRC_Racer said:


> Sometimes less is more.  The Edelbrock Mustang is reborn!!
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/attachments/electric-road/731668d1301629350-u-s-vintage-trans-am-pics-paint-discussion-only-pegasus-70-mach-jet-edelbrock.jpg[img][/quote]
> 
> Looks very nice.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I would like to see more true sports car racing bodies like these in Sportsman TC.
> 
> The high speed/down force bodies that are used in 17.5 are almost irrelevant at the Sportsman speeds...and the authentic bodies look great.


If you can't go fast, you might as well look good trying!


----------



## BadSign

That's a pretty impressive shell. I just wish Tamiya made headlight scoops like HPI does.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Sometimes less is more.  The Edelbrock Mustang is reborn!!
> 
> Isn't that your 2nd #16? We're gonna have to rename you "Bud" Smith.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> That's a pretty impressive shell. I just wish Tamiya made headlight scoops like HPI does.


It has light buckets. I left the lexan clear under the head and tail light stickers just in case I put them in.


----------



## BadSign

Excellent!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Yup, my 2nd Edelbrock Mustang for VTA. I'm not quite ready to throw away the 1st one, but after 1 year of racing the front end is being held together with strapping tape. I do have a #42 Cuda, but went a little overboard with shoe goo. The Cuda is a good body, but with my FTTC4 setup, my car is a pig. The Pegasus Mustang helps me get closer to minimum weight.

Speaking of bodies, I have a couple of RCGT/USGT bodies that I'm not running. I have an HPI Porsche 911 that is cut for a TC5. The Porsche is in decent shape, other than the left rear has a slight tear. I would be happy to give this body away if anyone is interested.

The 2nd body I have is a 2006-2010 Mustang. The body is painted green with white stripes. This body is in good shape and is also cut for a TC5. I would sell this body for $10 if anyone is interested. 

I can bring either body to the track on Sunday.


----------



## Monti007

Hey I know a lot of guys are going to the Gate this weekend, but I was curious about the 1/12 crowd this coming Sunday 4/3. Will there be one? 13.5 or 17.5? Is 17.5 no timing?

Thanks

Monti


----------



## Railroader

I'll be at the Rug. 17.5-boosted


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're running 17.5 & 13.5 boosted Monti.

Ken Miller & Steve Dunn are the only two that I'm aware of that are headed up to the gate.

We should still have some guys show up...

I know Chuck, Tom, and myself are locks for Sunday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I might be able to make it this Sunday. Working overtime this Saturday on an outage and I am not sure how late we will be on the jobsite so it kind of depends on that and if the wife doesn't mind me being gone the whole weekend. I do however want to see Jonesy drive through the wall with his TC6 mod car.:devil:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> I might be able to make it this Sunday. Working overtime this Saturday on an outage and I am not sure how late we will be on the jobsite so it kind of depends on that and if the wife doesn't mind me being gone the whole weekend. I do however want to see Jonesy drive through the wall with his TC6 mod car.:devil:
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


It did survive its first outing, I actually broke more things on my stock than I did my mod. 

However it was only about .7 sec a lap faster than my stock one, so there is a lot more speed in it. And trying to find that I may take out 1/12th scale row......so bring your shin gaurds


----------



## redrider1940

I should be out Sunday with my sportsman TC for sure. I will have to see if I can get my 1/12 17.5 to handle well before I commit to running it. 

-Kenyon


----------



## smokefan

Good Luck to the Guys going to the VTA Nats!!


----------



## smokefan

Bill if you get the Schumacher sold shoot me a PM please.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Painted this body for sportsman TC yesterday. I saw how well Hot Pink showed up at R/CAR under the lights so I thought I'd try it. Combined it with metallic purple on a HPI Celica body I had. Faskolor paints with silver trim. 

I thought it turned out really well, but Kyle saw it and said, "GIRL CAR!" so I guess I will have to drive it, or give it to my daughter and get her back out again! Sheesh!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had a lot of fun on Wednesday night. I'd not been able to do that before. Very relaxing and fun. My youngest daughter came too. She even got a few laps in! Her first time!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Oh man, and did you guys SEE Tom's Semi Tractor Trailer rig? AWESOME! I got some good video of it that I'll get put together and posted soon. Working lights, sound, vibration, wooden trailer deck. It's an amazing project! Very cool.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Oh man, and did you guys SEE Tom's Semi Tractor Trailer rig? AWESOME! I got some good video of it that I'll get put together and posted soon. Working lights, sound, vibration, wooden trailer deck. It's an amazing project! Very cool.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Looking forward to the video.


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody have an 008 or 009 rolling chassis for sale?!?!?!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody have an 008 or 009 rolling chassis for sale?!?!?!


the one I've been running/borrowed from Phil is for sale


----------



## trerc

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody have an 008 or 009 rolling chassis for sale?!?!?!


Saw a 008 on RcTech the other day for $110 obo, Was an asphalt car but was complete and aside from normal scratches looked good, I just checked, it sold. I will keep my eyes open...


----------



## cwoods34

Give me a price Miller!

I've seen 2 on the forums lately but they came with a lot and were a bit pricey. I just need a roller!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin you have a PM.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

For anyone sitting at home and not getting their RC racing fix....they are just getting ready to start the mains from the USVTA nationals on LiveRc

http://www.liverc.com/live/broadcast/

The lineups arent working but it looks like Bloodsport snuck it in the show and Smith is in the B of VTA. I cant tell anything about the USGT main lineups.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Will anyone be bringing their child to race tomorrow? I would like to bring Austin but I don't want to unless he has someone to race novice with. I also only have a Slash for him to run at this time since I borrowed his TC5 to run in VTA since it's steering and handling was a little too quick for him to really learn on and I want something that is a little more lazy and can take alot of abuse for him to learn with. I am waiting on a reply to see if it is even ok for him to run it. Other wise I might have to let him break in the VTA properly Anyway as long as he has fun and stays interested in the hobby is what is important. Now if I could only get him to want to help fix his ride after a few meetings with the barriers.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Will anyone be bringing their child to race tomorrow? I would like to bring Austin but I don't want to unless he has someone to race novice with. I also only have a Slash for him to run at this time since I borrowed his TC5 to run in VTA since it's steering and handling was a little too quick for him to really learn on and I want something that is a little more lazy and can take alot of abuse for him to learn with. I am waiting on a reply to see if it is even ok for him to run it. Other wise I might have to let him break in the VTA properly Anyway as long as he has fun and stays interested in the hobby is what is important. Now if I could only get him to want to help fix his ride after a few meetings with the barriers.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Ill have mac with me, so bring austin on out. That will be enough for a novice class


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sounds good, I hope to hear back from Kevin if it is ok for him to run his Slash though because I really want to keep the Camaro body a little while longer. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

I will be either running very late or not going to make it tomorrow. The girls are coming back from Spring Break tomorrow and I need to pick them up around noon at the bus station.

USVTA Nats update:
AJ just ran a tough D main!!! The second to sixth place were all in the running for second place finish.

Position	Driver Name	Car #	Laps	Race Time	Fast Lap	Behind	Qualifier # 
1	Lee,John	1	38	8:00.062	11.930 29	
2	Seils,Carl	3	37	8:04.051	11.945 31	
3	Bernal,Ed	2	37	8:06.618	12.346	2.567	30	
4	Ceci,John	4	37	8:07.593	12.451	0.975	32	
5	Reilly,Heather	6	37	8:09.286	12.153	1.693	34	
6	Heck,AJ	5	36	8:03.087	12.231 33	
7	Carter,Doug	7	36	8:08.566	12.210	5.479	35	
8	Bettaso,Snuffy	8	33	8:17.781	12.900 36


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Sounds good, I hope to hear back from Kevin if it is ok for him to run his Slash though because I really want to keep the Camaro body a little while longer. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


i may have an old beat to hell body that should be a direct fit to the tc5 ill bring with me.....its an old vta body that i got my moneys out of


----------



## ThrottleKing

Just talked to Kevin and he can run his Slash plus I can set the training mode on it if the thing becomes too much for him to keep off the boards.
Thank you though for the offer.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Sm14keD

Mike, didn't make it up this weekend, gonna plan for next. Is the Duke gonna be doable or is it gonna be the 14 scheme, and you think it will be ready next weekend?


----------



## jonesy112

Sm14keD said:


> Mike, didn't make it up this weekend, gonna plan for next. Is the Duke gonna be doable or is it gonna be the 14 scheme, and you think it will be ready next weekend?


it will be the duke theme and it will be done for sure next weekend


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Sunday Carpet On-Road Racing at R/CAR*

Doors open at 9am...
I'll be there by 8:30 if any want to help with the lay-out

Racing starts at Noon

_Plenty of Biscuits & Gravy for Breakfast...along with Red Velvet Cake

THIS IS THE LAST SUNDAY FOR CLUB RACING FOR A FEW WEEKS...

- Next Weekend we host the TOUR OVAL NATIONALS(Thur-Sun)
- In Two Weeks we have the ROAR REGION 5 ON-ROAD CHAMPIONSHIPS(Sat-Sun)
- In Three Weeks..we'll be shut down for Easter_

_So everyone try to come out and have some fun with your R/CAR family._


----------



## Sm14keD

jonesy112 said:


> it will be the duke theme and it will be done for sure next weekend


Sweeet


----------



## Railroader

Smith [IndyRC_Racer] takes the win in the VTA B-Main

USVTA Scale Championships April 1-2 B-Main
Position	Driver Name	Car #	Laps	Race Time	Fast Lap	Behind	Qualifier # 
1	Smith,Brian	1	40	8:05.789	11.729 11	
2	Szczepanksi,Tim	6	40	8:07.402	11.676	1.613	16	
3	Witzigrueter,Dan	5	40	8:09.174	11.608	1.772	15	
4	Lohaus,Bruce	2	39	8:00.203	11.596 12	
5	Chaiyaperm,Kitt	3	39	8:00.695	11.565	0.492	13	
6	Selzer,Snotbyrd,Fred	4	39	8:10.487	11.599	9.792	14	
7	Kinnard,Battman,Myron	7	36	8:05.111	11.872 17	
8	Anastasio,Drew	9	16	3:26.328	11.431 19	
9	Surridge, Travis	8	11	2:21.553	11.781 18	
10	Hageman,Marty	10	0	0.000 20


----------



## Railroader

Cobb [aka Lugnuts] takes 7th in the VTA A-Main

USVTA Scale Championships April 1-2
Position	Driver Name	Car #	Laps	Race Time	Fast Lap	Behind	Qualifier # 
1	Keulen,Blake	3	42	8:08.437	11.323 3	
2	King,Rob	2	41	8:07.212	11.226 2	
3	Reilly,James	1	41	8:08.161	11.256	0.949	1 
4	Stegen,Jimmy	6	40	8:01.166	11.349 6	
5	Sirimit,Rutt	7	40	8:09.482	11.580	8.316	7	
6	Miller,Bill	8	39	8:01.752	11.506 8	
7	Cobb,Greg	10	39	8:04.788	11.284	3.036	10	
8	Deadrick,James	4	39	8:08.275	11.329	3.487	4	
9	Spencer,Darrald	9	39	8:10.284	11.227	2.009	9	
10	Khng,Kelvin	5	38	8:03.015	11.598 5


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey, where are my results for the Mini Cooper A-main. I finished 4th out of 10. Had a chance for 3rd, but blew it with a few laps to go. Not bad considering several of the local racers there did well in their TCS race.

I didn't have the fastest VTA car in the "B", but drove very consistent laps to take the win. Grip levels at The Track @ Winthrop Harbor are much higher than we normally race at R/Car. Finally got a handle on my setup, but it was too late to improve my qualifying.

Cobb had fast cars in USGT & VTA. Cobb missed the A in USGT due to 2 small mistakes in his final qualifying run (1 was self-inflicted & 1 was due to traffic). In VTA he made was up to 5th, but traffic got the better of him.

I think we both could have benefitted from 1 more round of qualifying.

The "A" main was won by Blake, who was local to the event and about 10-12 years old. Not only did he race very well, but also showed great sportmanship in the final round of qualifying. Blake lost his best run when he stopped after spinning the car in front of him for position to let the car back by. Karma repaid him in the main, when the leader got tangled in traffic and Blake took the lead for good. Great to see a young racer learning how to race the right way!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyRC_Racer said:


> The "A" main was won by Blake, who was local to the event and about 10-12 years old. Not only did he race very well, but also showed great sportmanship in the final round of qualifying. Blake lost his best run when he stopped after spinning the car in front of him for position to let the car back by. Karma repaid him in the main, when the leader got tangled in traffic and Blake took the lead for good. Great to see a young racer learning how to race the right way!


Great story! Congratulations to you and Greg Cobb for how well you guys did!


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

i am about to order some tires for the Region 5 race, just wondering if there will be enough guys to run a 12th scale modified class..... How many does it take to run a class? I believe it's been a struggle at the past few Regionals to have a modified class. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

We are heading over as soon as I can get Mr. Snoozalot out of bed. Should be a fun day of racing! I'd hoped to bring my daughter for novice something too, but she's been sick the last couple of days, so that's not possible today.


----------



## smokefan

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> i am about to order some tires for the Region 5 race, just wondering if there will be enough guys to run a 12th scale modified class..... How many does it take to run a class? I believe it's been a struggle at the past few Regionals to have a modified class. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


We usually have some guys locally that will run mod. I am sure some of them will chime in later today or Monday.


----------



## indymodz

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody have an 008 or 009 rolling chassis fo sale?!?!?!


I've got an 008 id take 150 for.


----------



## Miller Time

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> i am about to order some tires for the Region 5 race, just wondering if there will be enough guys to run a 12th scale modified class..... How many does it take to run a class? I believe it's been a struggle at the past few Regionals to have a modified class. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


There WILL be a Mod class, A few of us are locally are commited to it and I've talked to a few out-of-towners and they are likely to make the trip as well.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Good deal! Thanks!


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Hey, where are my results for the Mini Cooper A-main. I finished 4th out of 10. Had a chance for 3rd, but blew it with a few laps to go. Not bad considering several of the local racers there did well in their TCS race.


I got your results, right here!



M-Chassis	Round# 4
Top Qualifier is Miller,Bill 28/6:02.422 (Rnd 2)	Race# 10
Position	Driver Name	Car #	Laps	Race Time	Fast Lap	Behind	Qualifier # 
1	Miller,Bill	1	28	6:00.559	12.390 1	
2	Seils,Carl	2	28	6:07.060	12.656	6.501	2	
3	Robles,Ramon	3	27	6:06.604	12.662 3	
4	Smith,Brian	5	27	6:07.506	12.677	0.902	5	
5	Weir,Nathan	4	27	6:10.116	12.566	2.610	4	
6	Weir,David	6	27	6:13.342	12.779	3.226	6	
7	kuhart, Dave	8	26	6:02.466	12.988 8	
8	Moczynski,Jeff	10	25	6:11.008	13.439 10	
9	Stewart,Mike	9	10	2:33.342	13.213 9	
10	Szczepanksi,Tim	7	8	2:07.017	13.501 7

I thought I posted them before, but I guess I missed it. It was fun watching you marshal the other races, you stood out in your distinctive striped rugby shirt.


----------



## Railroader

Man, do I miss racing today! The kids were coming home from Spring Break today instead of yesterday, so I needed to stay home in case there were any problems.

I won't be able to race The Rug until Friday the 22nd!!! Until then, I'll keep a can of Paragon next to the computer and take a sniff every time I come to hobbytalk.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Man, do I miss racing today! The kids were coming home from Spring Break today instead of yesterday, so I needed to stay home in case there were any problems.
> 
> I won't be able to race The Rug until Friday the 22nd!!! Until then, I'll keep a can of Paragon next to the computer and take a sniff every time I come to hobbytalk.


Make sure you dab a little on your wrists and neck for good measure!


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Make sure you dab a little on your wrists and neck for good measure!


Only if I can't talk Mrs. Railroader into it!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

mr. lugnutz you have pm


----------



## Lugnutz

How was racing today?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Hey, these guys look familiar.


----------



## Railroader

Nice pictures! I heard read there was going to be a pro photographer there.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> Nice pictures! I heard read there was going to be a pro photographer there.


Here is a link to the photographer's blog who took photos at the VTA Nats on Saturday. Tom will enjoy reading about the problems he had photographing r/c cars.

http://pmatushek.blogspot.com/2011/04/2011-rc-car-trans-am-meet.html?spref=fb

At the bottom of the blog there is a link to all of his photos. If you look through the photos, you will see some decent pictures of the banked turn.

(EDIT...yes, I can edit my posts again!!!)
There was also a racer who was taking video of the mains with his Ipad 2. Hopefully he will post them.


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Here is a link to the photographer's blog who took photos at the VTA Nats on Saturday. Tom will enjoy reading about the problems he had photographing r/c cars.
> 
> http://pmatushek.blogspot.com/2011/04/2011-rc-car-trans-am-meet.html?spref=fb
> 
> At the bottom of the blog there is a link to all of his photos. If you look through the photos, you will see some decent pictures of the banked turn.
> 
> (EDIT...yes, I can edit my posts again!!!)
> There was also a racer who was taking video of the mains with his Ipad 2. Hopefully he will post them.


"Enjoy", more like mournfully sympathize. Those are my exact same problems, with the worst being white balance. He did get some very excellent shots. Though I LOATHE photobucket for sharing pictures.


----------



## trerc

Looks like Cobb ordered a new t-shirt and an ac/dc Thunder power charger...:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> How was racing today?


Probably one of the smallest crowds of the season, but the racing was great and we were headed home early on a beautiful evening.

Good racing in all classes represented...Stock Sedan, 12th Scale, Sportsman TC, and VTA(Novice too).

Glad to see Panzica & Simpson out with their 12th Scales...only took Monti one heat and then fast laps started stacking up.

By the way, congrats to Steve Dunn on a A Main win in 13.5 12th Scale at the Gates On Road Season Finale.

The On Road program at R/CAR always is a great time...a relaxing day with friends enjoying some good food, fellowship second to none, and of course a heapin' helping of fierce RC racing.

Once again...good times.


----------



## dragrace

Kevin Cole said:


> Probably one of the smallest crowds of the season, but the racing was great and we were headed home early on a beautiful evening.
> 
> By the way, congrats to Steve Dunn on a A Main win in 13.5 12th Scale at the Gates On Road Season Finale.
> 
> Once again...good times.


Thanks brotha but it was MOD. There wasn't anyone there to run 13.5.

Not many racers but we had a good time at Applebee's....

Steve Dunn


----------



## PDK RACING

I will see you all in Wednesday gang in a month or so. Stay fast my friends.


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> I will see you all in Wednesday gang in a month or so. Stay fast my friends.


Good luck with surgery.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Need an r/c racing fix? Here is a link to video of the mains from last weekend at the 2011 USVTA nationals at The Track @ Winthrop Harbor, IL (VTA, USGT, Mini Cooper)

http://www.rctech.net/forum/8907254-post4195.html


----------



## Railroader

I like that layout, very cool!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*R/CAR Summer Race Schedule*
Big Paved Oval Racing...The BPO will run every Saturday opposite the Ingalls race schedule...
which some months it is two races off and others it's just one off race.

Tuesday Nights June 7th thru Sept. 27th we will run Quarter Scales

Off-Road will eventually (June-Sept) split time with Carpet On-road every other Friday & Sunday...
if the off-road car count increases or the on-road car decreases the schedule will be changed appropriately.

Wednesday Nights will be Carpet On-Road all summer long.

The Dirt Oval will run a Thursday Night Thunder program every Thursday...
and will run every Saturday (June-Sept) we run the Big Paved Oval as part of that program.


_This summers schedule allows more racing than we've ever offered in the summer months. 
It does have a few Saturdays off, but I want to support Ingalls as their racers do the same for us.
The dirt oval & off-road schedules are in place by design not to effect/harm the car counts at other venues like Indy RC and JCP. _

*R/CAR is excited to be a part of a great summer of RC Racing in the Central Indiana area...
offering several RC options and great fellowship and summer fun.*


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The MAY 2011 Calendar is now on the website. 

If you want a special R/CAR ICON on your desktop to link you directly to the website, its easy! The special icon file (.ico) is available for download on the homepage as well. Center, towards the bottom of the homeage.

www.rcarassociation.org

Save the .ico file in a permanent file location on your computer. Then go to your desktop and right click. Select "new shortcut" and type in the R/CAR website address: "www.rcarassociation.org"

Then finish it out. At that point you will have a standard icon. Right click that icon and you can then choose "properties." From there, select "change icon" and then go search for the .ico file that you just downloaded. 

That's all there is to it!  I would attach the .ico file here, but Hobbytalk doesn't recognize that file type.

You can link directly to it here as well: http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/RCARDesktopLinkButton.ico

Scott


----------



## JonnySocko

Kevin Cole said:


> *R/CAR Summer Race Schedule*
> Big Paved Oval Racing...The BPO will run every Saturday opposite the Ingalls race schedule...
> which some months it is two races off and others it's just one off race.
> 
> Tuesday Nights June 7th thru Sept. 27th we will run Quarter Scales
> 
> Off-Road will eventually (June-Sept) split time with Carpet On-road every other Friday & Sunday...
> if the off-road car count increases or the on-road car decreases the schedule will be changed appropriately.
> 
> Wednesday Nights will be Carpet On-Road all summer long.
> 
> The Dirt Oval will run a Thursday Night Thunder program every Thursday...
> and will run every Saturday (June-Sept) we run the Big Paved Oval as part of that program.
> 
> 
> _This summers schedule allows more racing than we've ever offered in the summer months.
> It does have a few Saturdays off, but I want to support Ingalls as their racers do the same for us.
> The dirt oval & off-road schedules are in place by design not to effect/harm the car counts at other venues like Indy RC and JCP. _
> 
> *R/CAR is excited to be a part of a great summer of RC Racing in the Central Indiana area...
> offering several RC options and great fellowship and summer fun.*


Kevin,

What classes will run dirt oval? What rules are you using for 1/8 Late Model?


----------



## jonesy112

can anyone that has Cody Armes number PM it to me. I need to get ahold of him about the body that im painting for him.

Thanks

Michael Jones


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> can anyone that has Cody Armes number PM it to me. I need to get ahold of him about the body that im painting for him.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael Jones


No need to call him....Neon orange and blue :wave:


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> No need to call him....Neon orange and blue :wave:


LOL.....thats funny


----------



## racer357

anyone need a crc 12th scale or WGT car? I would sell mine.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> The MAY 2011 Calendar is now on the website.
> 
> If you want a special R/CAR ICON on your desktop to link you directly to the website, its easy! The special icon file (.ico) is available for download on the homepage as well. Center, towards the bottom of the homeage.
> 
> www.rcarassociation.org
> 
> Save the .ico file in a permanent file location on your computer. Then go to your desktop and right click. Select "new shortcut" and type in the R/CAR website address: "www.rcarassociation.org"
> 
> Then finish it out. At that point you will have a standard icon. Right click that icon and you can then choose "properties." From there, select "change icon" and then go search for the .ico file that you just downloaded.
> 
> That's all there is to it!  I would attach the .ico file here, but Hobbytalk doesn't recognize that file type.
> 
> You can link directly to it here as well: http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/RCARDesktopLinkButton.ico
> 
> Scott


Or, if you have a Mac: 

Drag the web address to your desktop, right click copy the image and paste into the info box of the address on your desktop.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> No need to call him....Neon orange and blue :wave:


Don't forget the various black marks across the front.


----------



## jtsbell

Railroader said:


> Don't forget the various black marks across the front.


I'll have you know that the VTA& 17.5cars both didn"t have a mark on them after the mains & I should know cause I clean them up.


----------



## jtsbell

:tongue:I forgot to say thats the first time.


----------



## Railroader

Those black marks are from hitting slower drivers (me).


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> can anyone that has Cody Armes number PM it to me. I need to get ahold of him about the body that im painting for him.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Michael Jones


Speaking of painting...

Remember that video I showed you of the station wagon and RV build? The same guy is currently building a motor home of a similar feel: http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59355


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Speaking of painting...
> 
> Remember that video I showed you of the station wagon and RV build? The same guy is currently building a motor home of a similar feel: http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=59355


That is amazing. Im just trying to imagine what his 'collection' of donor cars/parts looks like. Im sure its more than most hobby shops have had in their entire lifes. His work is incredible though


----------



## jonesy112

So are we going to get a good turnout of cars tommorrow night since we have sunday off?


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing at R/CAR Wednesday Night*

_Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm
Only $10 for first entry...$5 for additional

* This is the only On-Road opportunity this weekend...
No On-Road Friday or Sunday this week due to the TOUR OVAL National Championship being hosted by R/CAR_


----------



## cwoods34

Looks like I now have a 'mod' car (13.5 for now). Can't wait to break something!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Anyone have any older Futaba Receivers they want to sell? The FM's. I would like to find a couple for my off road cars. Specifically, I'm looking for the Futaba R153F model.


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> So are we going to get a good turnout of cars tommorrow night since we have sunday off?


I hope so. It is good to be back home racing. I will be there early to try a few things.

Steve Dunn


----------



## smokefan

Got my new chassie in the mail today, now if the rest of my parts get here soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Team Associated 11/32 Driver*

Hey guys last night I ended up with someone's 11/32 driver and I would like to know who it belongs to. I for sure will be up there again Wed. but I will have it with me and if I can get over to the track sooner I will give it to Kevin to hold until someone can claim it but otherwise it will be available Wed.

Jeremiah Ward:wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Combined TC classes*

I really liked last Wed when we combined the 17.5 TC and the Sportsman TC classes. It made for a really fun time with the fast cars and the slower cars on the track especially wiht the designated no passing zones. I thought it went over very well among all the drivers that ran the event and it also saved quite a bit of time through the night. Unfortunatle we couldn't do it lastnight but fun was still able to be had, just not as much. My question is could we move to a format like this on the weeknight races to save time and make the racing more fun as well as more realistic to how most onroad races are held in full scale with different car classes on track at the same time? I saw last night that VTA is nearly identical to Sportsman speed wise but VTA in my opinion should stay by itslef and stay pure but, 17.5 and Sportsman could run without problems and the scoring is easily kept separate by lap times and car clasification and separating the starting grids letting the 17.5's go at the end of the strait and the Sportsmans at the beginning of the strait so that it will give the Sportsmans nearly a few laps or so to get settled in before the 17.5 come up on them. By keeping the no passing zones on the strait for the 17.5's it really makes for close racing among both groups even with different scoring but on the same clock. Jonesy chime in here on this.
This will never go over on the biger weekend races but it is really alot of fun for both classes and makes it larger too.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Hey guys last night I ended up with someone's 11/32 driver and I would like to know who it belongs to. I for sure will be up there again Wed. but I will have it with me and if I can get over to the track sooner I will give it to Kevin to hold until someone can claim it but otherwise it will be available Wed.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward:wave:


That would be mine Jeremiah. Go ahead and hang on to it until I see you next time.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Region 5*

Well I will not be able to make the ROAR race. Opening day for Little League is on that Saturday. Even though I am a Yankee and my boy is going to sport a Cub's jersey I will still be there behind him every inning so while you guys are running around breaking stuff(LOL) I will be enjoying watching my boy play some hardball.:thumbsup:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

Sounds like my house- not sure I'll get any racing in the month of May- Baseball, Softball, and 2 soccer teams. And I need to get to the Speedway as well.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I've got three kids too. Their activities wear me out! Don't they know that DAD needs some time too? Ha! 

Seriously, I know they will be gone someday, so I try to enjoy it. I can do more hobbies from my wheelchair in the future.

Here's a better photo of the new HPI Celica body I painted. Looks better on the TC3 chassis for sure.


----------



## Railroader

Pshaw. Try 7 kids.


----------



## cwoods34

Mike Jones, PM.........


----------



## redrider1940

Does anyone have used a VTA spec esc and motor they would want to sell?

Thanks,
Kenyon


----------



## Sm14keD

Jones, you know the question . . . 

If it's done, can you email or pm me a picture ?


----------



## jonesy112

Cody and steve....pm's replied too


----------



## Racer Rowdy

good thing i got my bomber built yesterday! slots wasnt even racing last night and r car has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend. where the hell was everyone last night btw? as someone new to indy rc racing, i just wanna point out how annoying the whole scene is. can a track keep a regular schedule? do i have to live on this forum like you guys do just so i know whats going on? i just wanna have some fun driving my car, not deal with all this bs!


----------



## Miller Time

Racer Rowdy said:


> good thing i got my bomber built yesterday! slots wasnt even racing last night and r car *has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend*. where the hell was everyone last night btw? as someone new to indy rc racing, i just wanna point out how annoying the whole scene is. can a track keep a regular schedule? do i have to live on this forum like you guys do just so i know whats going on? i just wanna have some fun driving my car, not deal with all this bs!



First of all I LMAO :jest:

Second the schedule is consistent, On-Road runs every Wed, every other Friday and every Sunday.
Exceptions being when big venue events come to town, Due to R/Cars popularity there are a few of those, this weekend is the TOUR oval Nationals, Next weekend is the ROAR Region 5 On-Road Championships
Next Friday Track will be closed for lay-out design and general set-up for the Regionals, shortly when the summer season starts the On-Road will be set-up continuously


----------



## jonesy112

Racer Rowdy said:


> good thing i got my bomber built yesterday! slots wasnt even racing last night and r car has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend. where the hell was everyone last night btw? as someone new to indy rc racing, i just wanna point out how annoying the whole scene is. can a track keep a regular schedule? do i have to live on this forum like you guys do just so i know whats going on? i just wanna have some fun driving my car, not deal with all this bs!


Well, hello and great first post.

I can not tell you what was going on at slots last night, but I know that RCAR has a schedule posted on thier website (http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com) and its usually posted over a month in advance. They also have schedules posted all over the place in the track.

It has been advertised for a few months that the TOUR Oval Nationals were running this weekend, from Thursday to Sunday. Im sorry that you built your car and tried coming out on one of the very few weekends that the schedule deviates from the normal, but posting your first thread on hobbytalk that is talking down to the locals tracks isnt a good way to start off. 

It is important for tracks to get big national races, it provides quite a bit of revenue that keeps our weekly race fees low. It also will bring in more racers on a weekly basis. For example, the weekly Sunday on-road program has close to half of its racers drive over an hour and a half to the track to race. People from those distances usually dont hear about tracks unless they have bigger races. 

The next club race is this coming Wednesday ( 13 April). Come on out then and race.


----------



## Railroader

Racer Rowdy said:


> r car has a bunch of *hillrods* driving around in circles all weekend.


That's not very nice! 

Seriously, R/Car needs the oval and on-road programs to stay afloat. And big events like the ones going on this weekend expose the facility to people who would never come out and see it.

On-road in the summer does die down a bit, but there is a core group that shows up every time the doors are open and you can get some great racing in still. This time of year people are busy taking advantage of the nicer weather for spring cleaning and kid's sports starting up. A few weeks after school starts in September expect much bigger crowds and a more consistent turnout.

Welcome to R/Car by the way, you'll be hard pressed to find a more helpful and generous group than the people who race there. They are very much like an extended family to many, including myself.


----------



## cwoods34

Plenty of fellow racers along with the track owners are willing to provide their cell phone numbers so that you can contact them about schedule changes and events. That way, you don't have to "live" on the forums 

MIKE JONES, still meeting today? Just double-checking.


----------



## Racer Rowdy

thanks for the replies guys. just venting some frustration, dont take it personally. everyone has been pretty cool and helpful at the races ive been to. btw slots wasnt racing due simply to lack of support. so are we done with that track now? is that the deal? as for the schedule, i know there is gonna be big races sometimes whatever i dont like it but i guess i have to deal with it. im referring to not only that but the constant time changes. first its 4pm, then 1pm, now noon. fridays were for oval practice now they are for on road, except this weekend? all i know is ive learned my lesson and i wont even bother showing up before checking that stupid schedule. btw i would show up on wed, but every time i try (3 times now) all thats ever running is 12th scale. is there actually gonna be another class this time? i have a bomber and a mini.


----------



## Railroader

Racer Rowdy said:


> thanks for the replies guys. just venting some frustration, dont take it personally. everyone has been pretty cool and helpful at the races ive been to. btw slots wasnt racing due simply to lack of support. so are we done with that track now? is that the deal?


IRCR [formerly known as "Indy Slots"] has a thread on Hobbytalk. The best way to figure out what they are doing is to ask them there: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=320494


Racer Rowdy said:


> as for the schedule, i know there is gonna be big races sometimes whatever i dont like it but i guess i have to deal with it. im referring to not only that but the constant time changes. first its 4pm, then 1pm, now noon.


Again, the posted calendar will set things straight. As far as I know, the time has only changed once for onroad, and that was only on Sundays from 1pm to noon per racers request. You can still start racing at 1pm (if you want to attend a church service) and join in the second heat of qualifiers. Kevin will prorate your racing fees.


Racer Rowdy said:


> fridays were for oval practice now they are for on road, except this weekend?


On-road normally races every other Friday. The off days are for oval practice.


Racer Rowdy said:


> btw i would show up on wed, but every time i try (3 times now) all thats ever running is 12th scale. is there actually gonna be another class this time? i have a bomber and a mini.


My kids and I race in the bomber class, but we have church services on wednesday nights. In the summer sometimes we don't have services on wednesdays and we will be at R/Car those nights racing bombers and some other TC classes.
Sunday and every other Fridays are the days for Mini Coopers. It is becoming a more serious class and the competition is getting fierce.


Racer Rowdy said:


> btw i went to the fairgrounds to check out this "national" race and saw only cars from the midwest there, thats kinda funny isnt it? who would cross the country to race an rc car anyway? thats some serious dedication!


People fly halfway across the world to race RC cars. You may not see the long distance travelers by the plates because they are probably driving rental cars from the airport. Some racers draw their salary from simply racing RC cars. Last big On-road race there was a world champion racer from Quebec, Canada. There have been racers from Japan as well.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Miller Time

Racer Rowdy said:


> ..... i have a bomber and a mini. btw i went to the fairgrounds to check out this "national" race and saw only cars from the midwest there, thats kinda funny isnt it? who would cross the country to race an rc car anyway? thats some serious dedication!


 There are many RC Travelers, the Midwest Grandslam Series that stopped at R/Car had racers from Quebec, to Philadelphia, to Nashvliie, to Kansas City, and everywhere in between.
Personally I've RC'd from Long Island to North Carolina, to Omaha, to Hamilton Ontario. A lot in the same year :freak:

By no means is it necessary to travel that much as most do not and are content to race locally, but if you decide to continue with this hobby rest assured you will be among a large group of racers who for the most part are more than willing to help and just generally share an afternoon having fun:thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

I'm ready for some racing, if my new parts come in, I just might have to try to make the Roar race next weekend.


----------



## Racer Rowdy

thanks miller. i actually went back and edited that last part because i sounded so ignorant. i could see myself enjoying traveling to different tracks all over. it does seem pretty cool. i had no idea the race this weekend at the fairgrounds was really that big. my understanding was only a handful of guys actually can sustain a nice living off rc car racing but maybe i had it wrong. i can admit i have a lot to learn in general. anyway, i have talked to i believe all of you guys at the races and i just want say sorry if i pissed you off. like i said, everyone has been really helpful and cool. on that note, what chassis should i buy for vta? tc6 gonna work? kinda want something new in the box but im open to any offers too guys. thanks again for being cool guys and sorry to any oval racers, i know theres more to it than driving in circles and the hillrod comment wasnt necessary. gotta admit it was kinda funny though:tongue:


----------



## cwoods34

The hillrod comment actually made my day  

Nearly any chassis will work fine in VTA. For something new and out of a box the TC6 is great. Anything from an old TC3 to a new XRAY T3 can be fast.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Racer Rowdy said:


> thanks miller. i actually went back and edited that last part because i sounded so ignorant. i could see myself enjoying traveling to different tracks all over. it does seem pretty cool. i had no idea the race this weekend at the fairgrounds was really that big. my understanding was only a handful of guys actually can sustain a nice living off rc car racing but maybe i had it wrong. i can admit i have a lot to learn in general. anyway, i have talked to i believe all of you guys at the races and i just want say sorry if i pissed you off. like i said, everyone has been really helpful and cool. on that note, what chassis should i buy for vta? tc6 gonna work? kinda want something new in the box but im open to any offers too guys. thanks again for being cool guys and sorry to any oval racers, i know theres more to it than driving in circles and the hillrod comment wasnt necessary. gotta admit it was kinda funny though:tongue:


I have a TC5 that is set up for VTA and all you will need is your reciever/radio and pinion and its ready to go.
Includes:
GTB speedo, 25.5 motor, Airtronics digital servo, Motor cooling fan
Body, tires, slipper/spool front diff 

Very competitive car. You won't be dissapointed.

$300

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## BadSign

Racer Rowdy said:


> btw slots wasnt racing due simply to lack of support.


That's not unusual at this time of year. When the weather turns nice, people find other things they've been wanting to do. The indoor racing will pick back up in the fall.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Stopped by R/CAR today to pick up some goodies from Bill at Pennington's and to watch the Oval guys. WOW! The place was packed! And, some of those oval cars absolutely FLY! 

I know we aren't racing tomorrow, but rather than sit at home and contemplate re-arranging the silverware drawer, you guys should go out to R/CAR, get some food from Concessions and be spectators. Some great stuff to see!


----------



## gasman

Will the pits be open on Friday so that we can set up and have a place to hang out for the people that are driving in on Friday?

Thanks


----------



## Miller Time

gasman said:


> Will the pits be open on Friday so that we can set up and have a place to hang out for the people that are driving in on Friday?
> 
> Thanks


most likely, but not very late, only planning on late afternoon while track is being laid down, exact time TBD, I'll let Keven decide how late he wants to stay


----------



## rcracer1971

*Hillrods*



Racer Rowdy said:


> r car has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend. Dear racer rowdy. Nice way to make friends. I cant believe you posted the things you have posted. There is just much competition in oval as there is in on road. I have ran oval, on-road, and off-road. And i love them all. I suggest until you try all mentioned that you are careful what you say. Instead of complaining about scheduling, days of racing,etc Ask questions first. The only HILLROD here is you.


----------



## Miller Time

rcracer1971 said:


> Racer Rowdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> r car has a bunch of hillrods driving around in circles all weekend. Dear racer rowdy. Nice way to make friends. I cant believe you posted the things you have posted. There is just much competition in oval as there is in on road. I have ran oval, on-road, and off-road. And i love them all. I suggest until you try all mentioned that you are careful what you say. Instead of complaining about scheduling, days of racing,etc Ask questions first. The only HILLROD here is you.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there....1st I think he spoke out of frustration, 2nd More than a few of us thought it funny, 3rd I have done every form of RC out there, including years of Oval and frankly he has a point LOL :jest:
Click to expand...


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> rcracer1971 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Easy there....1st I think he spoke out of frustration, 2nd More than a few of us thought it funny, 3rd I have done every form of RC out there, including years of Oval and frankly he has a point LOL :jest:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol Miller. :tongue:
Click to expand...


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of, those were some of the fastest hillrods I've watched race in quite awhile 

MILLERTIME..... do you happen to have an 8.5 Duo 2/3 you can get rid of?!?!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of, those were some of the fastest hillrods I've watched race in quite awhile
> 
> MILLERTIME..... do you happen to have an 8.5 Duo 2/3 you can get rid of?!?!


Personally I don't care for the 8.5 and 7.5, there power ban feels sluggish in road-course, never found a happy medium between grunt and top end. I think the 10.5 is fastest with boost/turbo, or drop down to the 6.5 or 5.5 range or lower, I do have a couple 10.5's and an 6.5 if you interested.


----------



## regets ama

*vta*

Matt, I am ready, are you,,,,,,,,


----------



## jonesy112

You running vta next weekend stegar?


----------



## Kevin Cole

I've been busy at the track with 14-16 hour days since Thursday...so I've missed all this nonsense.

I appreciate the guys answering questions and putting much needed info out there for those who were confused.

I also find it troublesome that a racer can take such as strong stance on local tracks supporting him when he has chosen to build cars for the two free classes I offer as a courtesy during hard times.

I said I would run Bombers & Minis free thru the end of the season...which is April 30. On May 1st they will be treated as any other class.

I will offer free novice racing for the kids the entire spring & summer to get some kids involved in on road racing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin, you've got to be whooped at this point! And your family too. Quite an event!

Below are photos of the Protoform Speed 6 body I painted for Half Pint this week that he picked up from Pennington's. Turned out good we thought. Faskolor neon blue, and neon orange. Should look good blistering down the straight!


----------



## cwoods34

I'd be interested in the 10.5. I only have a regular RS and I don't want to chance it with a 6.5.........

Also, do you remember what piston/oil combo is in the shocks on that 009?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's the new HPI Boss Mustang body (1970) for VTA class I painted today. It turned out good I think but the black decals are a pain. I sprayed Windex down first and then used a squeegee, which is the only way i think you can ever begin to get these decals applied correctly and without air bubbles. 

Fascolor Fasescent Blue backed with white, then black. 

Not sure if I will run this one or sell it. I hate to run it and beat it up! I'm doing better avoiding walls. But, I still find them quite often.

:drunk::drunk:


----------



## Kevin Cole

It looks even better in person Scott, nice job and thanks for the kind words.

We had racers from 16 different states...as far East as Maine, Connecticut, and Jersey...as far South as Alabama & Georgia...as far West as Kansas... and of course my buddies from up in Wisconsin was the far North group.


HUGE PROPS to Brian Smith for offering to jump into action as a R/CAR team member as run our tech for the weekend.

Brian put in some very long hours...not only running tech, but cleaning everything from the ice to helping me out cleaning the bathrooms and the rest of the facility every day.

Brian Smith is a class gentleman and Angie, Presley, Matt, (baby Zane), and myself are proud to have him as a friend and part of the R/CAR family.


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> Matt, I am ready, are you,,,,,,,,





IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the new HPI Boss Mustang body (1970) for VTA class I painted today. It turned out good I think but the black decals are a pain. I sprayed Windex down first and then used a squeegee, which is the only way i think you can ever begin to get these decals applied correctly and without air bubbles.
> 
> Fascolor Fasescent Blue backed with white, then black.
> 
> Not sure if I will run this one or sell it. I hate to run it and beat it up! I'm doing better avoiding walls. But, I still find them quite often.
> 
> :drunk::drunk:


Ugh, I just converted my VTA car to another Sportsman TC and now with those awesome bodies I am tempted to change it back.

Those bodies look great!!!


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> It looks even better in person Scott, nice job and thanks for the kind words.
> 
> We had racers from 16 different states...as far East as Maine, Connecticut, and Jersey...as far South as Alabama & Georgia...as far West as Kansas... and of course my buddies from up in Wisconsin was the far North group.
> 
> HUGE PROPS to Brian Smith for offering to jump into action as a R/CAR team member as run our tech for the weekend.
> 
> Brian put in some very long hours...not only running tech, but cleaning everything from the ice to helping me out cleaning the bathrooms and the rest of the facility every day.
> 
> Brian Smith is a class gentleman and Angie, Presley, Matt, (baby Zane), and myself are proud to have him as a friend and part of the R/CAR family.


Very awesome that the event went so well!

I can't tell you how many times Smith has helped me, and the kids, out. And, the number of times I have seen him help out others as well.

Just heard today that my Church is holding a Good Friday service on the evening of the 22nd, which *was* my next chance to come race, so I will be worshipping and AWOL from R/Car for even longer. So my dramatic return to toy car racing will be the 29th. Addiction-twitching and the shakes were just starting to subside but have begun anew. Sniffing paragon just doesn't cut it. Might have to find a chassis kit to tear apart and rebuild (over and over - blindfolded). If I could sell the Semi-Truck I'd buy a new scale Tamiya 3Speed Crawler and detail it all up.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I'd be interested in the 10.5. I only have a regular RS and I don't want to chance it with a 6.5.........
> 
> Also, do you remember what piston/oil combo is in the shocks on that 009?


3 hole 35wt all the way around


----------



## Racer Rowdy

thanks again for all the help and advice everyone. i tend to come off like an angry a-hole online, but in person im usually pretty nice and actually fairly reserved (go figure lol). thanks railroader too i forgot to say thanks for that lengthy response. and all you guys thanks for your replies and for not jumping on me and being patient. you guys are the best! anyway, i built a vta tc4, bill pennington sold me the chassis, esc and motor. then i realized i wanted a better chassis than a tc4 so i decided to race bomber with it instead. i just got lucky on my two classes being free. i have no problem paying whatsoever to me 10 bucks for an entire days entertainment is a bargain. ive spent too much money on cars to just drive them around in my neighborhood. i think we all know by now that this is a costly hobby and understand we should pitch in to have a place to do it. throttleking im thinkin about it. i will let you know if i want to do it, thanks for the offer. see you guys at the races.


----------



## Railroader

Racer Rowdy said:


> thanks railroader too i forgot to say thanks for that lengthy response.


Anytime! I know how frustrating the hobby can be, compared to some of the guys I am still quite the newb with only a little over 3 years of RC racing under my belt. I know what it feels like to be outside the group looking in. But R/Car is a great place to race and if you're willing to take some advice you'll really enjoy the hobby. Sometimes thing may seem counter-intuitive, but there is a reason from some of the madness.

Make sure you introduce yourself next time you're at the track. I'm the guy with all of the kids who don't look like me (I run a group home) racing with a bunch of Tamiya kits.


----------



## Railroader

One small tip, most of us don't "live" on the forums, we have just subscribed to the threads we like and get alerts by email when people post in those threads. You can subscribe to threads under the "thread tools" tab in the upper right of the page.


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> One small tip, most of us don't "live" on the forums, we have just subscribed to the threads we like and get alerts by email when people post in those threads. You can subscribe to threads under the "thread tools" tab in the upper right of the page.


Speak for yourself, I live on the forum and vacation at the track :thumbsup:


----------



## rcracer1971

I just wanna get a message out to Brian Smith. Brian thanks for the conversation yesterday. It was nice working along side with you at tech. I think we did an awesome job adapting to the rules. Also wanna say you have a very positive attitude and has made me think a little bit. Its great to be around such great people at RCAR! I wanna apologize for not being there sunday to help you. I became sick with the wicked sit down syndrome. Was up almost all night. I am sure you did a great job.


----------



## trerc

Looking forward to getting back down and running some on road, I've been doing the hillrod thing at a track a little closer to home. I will be down for some sedan, WGT, and mini coopers soon tho. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

trerc said:


> Looking forward to getting back down and running some on road, I've been doing the hillrod thing at a track a little closer to home. I will be down for some sedan, WGT, and mini coopers soon tho. :thumbsup:


He said HillRod again. LOL:freak:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Racer Rowdy said:


> thanks again for all the help and advice everyone. i tend to come off like an angry a-hole online, but in person im usually pretty nice and actually fairly reserved (go figure lol). thanks railroader too i forgot to say thanks for that lengthy response. and all you guys thanks for your replies and for not jumping on me and being patient. you guys are the best! anyway, i built a vta tc4, bill pennington sold me the chassis, esc and motor. then i realized i wanted a better chassis than a tc4 so i decided to race bomber with it instead. i just got lucky on my two classes being free. i have no problem paying whatsoever to me 10 bucks for an entire days entertainment is a bargain. ive spent too much money on cars to just drive them around in my neighborhood. i think we all know by now that this is a costly hobby and understand we should pitch in to have a place to do it. throttleking im thinkin about it. i will let you know if i want to do it, thanks for the offer. see you guys at the races.



If can get over there Wed night I will be racing it so you might be able to see how it runs.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's the new HPI Boss Mustang body (1970) for VTA class I painted today.


Brian, I weighed the Mustang body at the USPS this morning (very accurate scale they calibrate daily she said). Final weight, with 5 light coats (3 color, 2 white, 1 black) came out at 4.7 ounces.

I'll jump in on the Brian praises too. Always there willing to help. Has loaned me parts I didn't have, has given me parts I needed and has smiled politely each time I ask a stupid question. 

:thumbsup:

Just to get into the theme of things on the thread, how about this for graphics for the new Boss Mustang?


----------



## jonesy112

trerc said:


> Looking forward to getting back down and running some on road, I've been doing the hillrod thing at a track a little closer to home. I will be down for some sedan, WGT, and mini coopers soon tho. :thumbsup:


You've been cheating on us trevor, with HILLRODS? lol what is the world coming too. 

You going to make it down for the regional race this weekend?


----------



## trerc

No, I've been working out of state and just can't bring myself to drive down both days, my next onroad race day will be a regular program.


----------



## jtsbell

:waveid you ever look up HILLRODS to see what it means-----There is a pic. of TREVOR there!


----------



## mQuillin

regets ama said:


> Matt, I am ready, are you,,,,,,,,


I just got a new silver can so I will be ready for the tc class...VTA, not so much. Are you coming Wednesday?


----------



## smokefan

I know I am suffering from withdrawal. Looks like I may try to make the race on Fri the 22nd.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Region 5 Championship 
UPDATE*

*FRIDAY APRIL 15...Track will be open for Pit Set-up from 4pm-8pm
*Call if you're traveling late and need me to stay longer

This is for Pit Set-up only...No Practice Allowed.

The Cafe will not be open...I will check with Bill about the Hobby Shop.


SATURDAY APRIL 16
7am to 1pm Open Practice (may be semi controlled as needed)
1:15pm to 3pm: Controlled Practice by Heat
3:15 pm: Driver’s Meeting
3:30 pm to Finish: 2 Rounds of Qualifying

SUNDAY APRIL 17
7:00am to 8:30am Limited Practice
8:45am to 1:00pm: 2 Rounds of Qualifying
1:30pm to Finish: Mains

*Doors Open Both Saturday & Sunday at 7am.*


----------



## jtsbell

Trevor call me CaptnJack.


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Flyer states a ROAR approved 25.5 for VTA..... ROAR does not post any approvals for 25.5..... Can we use a name brand 25.5 that is approved in other stock classes? Trinity, etc?? 

Thanks!


----------



## racer357

unless something has changed since Christmas, NOVAK is the only company that makes a 25.5.


I'd say it's a non-issue.


----------



## outlander5

*used car blues*

i'd still like to make it this weekend but the used schumacher i bought from bill has major problems and i don't know if i can get it fixed by saturday. it's dogtracking bad.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Epic does make the D3 in 25.5.

With the wording of the flyer...yes it will be allowed.

We're just looking to have solid car counts and a good event to wrap up the season. 

We certainly will not send anyone away as long as they are indeed using a 25.5...NO 21.5's allowed.

Also...we will not enforce the driver figure rule at this race.


----------



## jonesy112

Disclaimer: Steve Dunn may want to skip over this post completely.

Are you still reading this Steve?

Ok, hope not. Now for the important part of this.

Hey Tom Johnson, I just bought a macbook pro to replace my laptop that crashed on me earlier in the week. What are the cool software that I need, and stuff that I dont know that I need yet?

You at least going to make it out to watch this weekend?


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> Disclaimer: Steve Dunn may want to skip over this post completely.
> 
> Are you still reading this Steve?
> 
> Ok, hope not. Now for the important part of this.
> 
> Hey Tom Johnson, I just bought a macbook pro to replace my laptop that crashed on me earlier in the week. What are the cool software that I need, and stuff that I dont know that I need yet?
> 
> You at least going to make it out to watch this weekend?


Unbelievable, I can’t believe you guys by the best of everything when it come to your R/C cars but when you’re talking computers you go to the bottom of the barrel… My kids are not able to eat because you are not purchasing Microsoft products…..Oh I don't have any kids..........hahahahahaha


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Disclaimer: Steve Dunn may want to skip over this post completely.
> 
> Are you still reading this Steve?
> 
> Ok, hope not. Now for the important part of this.
> 
> Hey Tom Johnson, I just bought a macbook pro to replace my laptop that crashed on me earlier in the week. What are the cool software that I need, and stuff that I dont know that I need yet?
> 
> You at least going to make it out to watch this weekend?


Nice! :woohoo:

Software: Depends on what you want to do with it. You can peruse the "App Store for cool stuff. 

There's a version of Angry Birds 

There's always Firefox if you don't like Safari for web browsing. I prefer Safari, but use Firefox sometimes.

I do photo and video stuff, so I use Aperture and Photoshop a lot. I should have went with LightRoom instead of Aperture as it is more industry standard.

Dunn should be able to get you a copy of Illustrator, if you ask nicely.

To "back up" your DVD collection to .mp4 files you'll need HandBrake and VLC. MacTheRipper will copy the DVD directly to your drive as a DVD image.

MS Office is nicer on a Mac than on a PC.

And if you get desperate, you can install Windows7 with Parallels [ http://www.parallels.com/ ]. At one time, PCMagazine said the fastest Windows Laptop was a MacBook Pro.

I am definitely going to be stopping in for the race this weekend.


----------



## Railroader

I sold the Semi and bought one of these today to get me through the doldrums of Summer: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58415










Can we put a pile of rocks in a corner of the track for rock crawling in between heats? K-thx-bye.


----------



## jonesy112

Cool, thanks for the start tom. Hopefully I can get some sleep and my cars ready for the weekend in between times of playing with the Mac.

Steve, im not sure if I am more relieved to know that I am not keeping your kids from eating, or the fact it self that you dont have any kids ;-)


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I sold the Semi and bought one of these today to get me through the doldrums of Summer: http://www.tamiyausa.com/product/item.php?product-id=58415
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can we put a pile of rocks in a corner of the track for rock crawling in between heats? K-thx-bye.


I was expecting a 417 with custom drool shield to be purchased and sitting in your pit area on a mirror with velvet ropes around it on display if you sold that semi.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Can we put a pile of rocks in a corner of the track for rock crawling in between heats? K-thx-bye.


There's actually a real cool place for Crawling behind the Cafe...it surrounds the big stage attached to the building.

I've often mentioned it could be used for that if there was ever a call for it.

We'd have to build a swinging bridge with missing boards to make exciting enough for me...it just doesn't seem as fun as I'm sure it is.

Miller is a Crawler...but that's a story for another time.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I was expecting a 417 with custom drool shield to be purchased and sitting in your pit area on a mirror with velvet ropes around it on display if you sold that semi.


That kind of purchase would have made me addiction-twitch-shake even more from racing withdrawal. As it is I am already hitting refresh on the tracking number and it hasn't even been "picked up by carrier" yet. As it is I have been joining oodles of scale crawling forums this evening. I even joined a Canadian crawling forum ...ewwwww! Desperate times...

Though, if I slowly replace each and every piece on one of my TA05s I can convert it into a 417. Tamiyas are cool that way.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> There's actually a real cool place for Crawling behind the Cafe...it surrounds the big stage attached to the building.
> 
> I've often mentioned it could be used for that if there was ever a call for it.
> 
> We'd have to build a swinging bridge with missing boards to make exciting enough for me...it just doesn't seem as fun as I'm sure it is.
> 
> Miller is a Crawler...but that's a story for another time.


I'm gonna have to check that out next time I am there.

Crawling takes a special breed of individual. Scale crawling takes an even more "special" in-breed of individual. It's like the hillrod* of crawling.




*must use "hillrod" every few posts for posterity sake.


----------



## jammer

Found you your next semi upgrade Tom!!!!


----------



## NashRCracer

racer357 said:


> unless something has changed since Christmas, NOVAK is the only company that makes a 25.5.
> 
> 
> I'd say it's a non-issue.


speed passion makes one now also


----------



## smokefan

outlander5 said:


> i'd still like to make it this weekend but the used schumacher i bought from bill has major problems and i don't know if i can get it fixed by saturday. it's dogtracking bad.


Last time Kyle ran the car it finished 2nd took the car off the track and took out the electronics and put them in a X-Ray. Shouldn't have been anything wrong with the car.


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Found you your next semi upgrade Tom!!!!
> 
> YouTube - RC Truck with Turbine


Two thoughts:
1. I thought I had too much time on my hands.
B. I don't think that is TCS legal.


----------



## BadSign

Forget the turbine, I want the cattle horns to mount on my SC10. That, my friends, is Hardcore Hillrod eXtreme


----------



## Railroader

Smart hillrods are the most dangerous. They don't just kill themselves, they kill everyone around them. If you ever hear a smart hillrod say: "Hey guys, watch this!!!" Seek shelter as soon as possible!


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Smart hillrods are the most dangerous. They don't just kill themselves, they kill everyone around them. If you ever hear a smart hillrod say: "Hey guys, watch this!!!" Seek shelter as soon as possible!


Oh yeah, well I betcha can't.......:drunk:


----------



## THE READER

Ken Miller, or Trevor,-- What wheel base are you guys using on the mo6?--- mine is just about up and running--,Im going to a med W/B for now
thank you

Bob Yelle


----------



## Miller Time

THE READER said:


> Ken Miller, or Triver.
> what wheel base are you guys using on the mo6?--- mine is just about up and running--,Im going to a med W/B for now
> thank you
> 
> Bob Yelle


I'm running medium, I think Trevor is running long


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> Oh yeah, well I betcha can't.......:drunk:


Smart hillrods with fu man chu mustaches are the MOST dangerous. Avoid at all costs.


----------



## outlander5

smokefan said:


> Last time Kyle ran the car it finished 2nd took the car off the track and took out the electronics and put them in a X-Ray. Shouldn't have been anything wrong with the car.


well then something must have happened between the time you had the car and i got it, because the car will not go in a straight line. the front end goes right and the rear end goes left. i've checked the toe in front and rear many times and changed it and have made it only marginally better. i'll keep trying but it doesn't look good.


----------



## Racer Rowdy

i cant believe this hillroad thing is still going lol. railroader we know each other i will say something next time i see you. cool truck btw.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Smart hillrods with fu man chu mustaches are the MOST dangerous. Avoid at all costs.


So would we call them "Millrods" ?


----------



## Railroader

Racer Rowdy said:


> i cant believe this hillroad thing is still going lol. railroader we know each other i will say something next time i see you. cool truck btw.


We're having fun, you inspired us. If we have the opportunity to joke with each other and laugh, this whole hobby becomes that much more fun. 

Send me a PM!


----------



## jonesy112

Racer Rowdy said:


> i cant believe this hillroad thing is still going lol. railroader we know each other i will say something next time i see you. cool truck btw.


At least look at the brightside, your influenced all of us with your very first post lol. That's a feat. 

I bet it still gets brought up on occasion for the rest of the calendar year, at least. Lol


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> So would we call them "Millrods" ?


Trademark it! 

Millrods™ - "There can be only one." (taking a cue from Highlander)


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Trademark it!
> 
> Millrods™ - "There can be only one." (taking a cue from Highlander)


That's so funny on so many levels lol


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> At least look at the brightside, your influenced all of us with your very first post lol. That's a feat.
> 
> I bet it still gets brought up on occasion for the rest of the calendar year, at least. Lol


Dude, I'll be calling you guys hillrods for years.




"This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 29 seconds." - ugh, I hate this.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> That's so funny on so many levels lol


The ™ = Option key + 2

It's a Mac-thing™


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> The ™ = Option key + 2
> 
> It's a Mac-thing™


I will say hobby talk looks far more astetically pleasing on a MacBook


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I will say EVERYTHING looks far more astetically pleasing on a MacBook


Fixed your post for you.


----------



## trerc

THE READER said:


> Ken Miller, or Trevor,-- What wheel base are you guys using on the mo6?--- mine is just about up and running--,Im going to a med W/B for now
> thank you
> 
> Bob Yelle


Medium for me too Bob. 

You will love the M06 :thumbsup: I am running 40wt oil in the rear with red springs and 50 in the front with yellows. I was stiffer up from but it bounced like an SOB, changing to softer spring basically eliminated it.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wednesday Carpet On-Road Racing

_Doors Open at the earliest 3:30pm
Racing starts at 7pm_

This should be a good warm-up for the ROAR Region 5 Championships this weekend.

Remember you can sign up for your ROAR membership at the track.

*_Guys racing Wednesday night can leave their pit set-up for the weekend._


----------



## THE READER

thank you !! Trevor/ Miller for your quick feed back


----------



## dragrace

Watching the 2011 1/8 Worlds on "Live RC" and I am #864 in the Queue to get video. Must be all the italian's watching......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Or all of Josh Cyrils friends on facebook


----------



## Kevin Cole

We're headed to the track as soon as we pick up Presley from school.

Should be there by 3:30 if the traffic cooperates.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Or all of Josh Cyrils friends on facebook


And Cyrul's friends too


----------



## Kevin Cole

Shut up Miller...you & Dunn both need to get back to work and quit playing around on company time.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Shut up Miller...you & Dunn both need to get back to work and quit playing around on company time.


If that were the case then I'd never get to post on here as I am on "company time" 100% of the time.

Don't say it!!!!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> If that were the case then I'd never get to post on here as I am on "company time" 100% of the time.
> 
> Don't say it!!!!


I'd say something about "get a real job", but I know where that will lead...


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

Kevin Cole said:


> Wednesday Carpet On-Road Racing
> 
> _Doors Open at the earliest 3:30pm
> Racing starts at 7pm_
> 
> This should be a good warm-up for the ROAR Region 5 Championships this weekend.
> 
> Remember you can sign up for your ROAR membership at the track.
> 
> *_Guys racing Wednesday night can leave their pit set-up for the weekend._



Any chance the people that are driving in from out of town on Friday can have a chance to practice since the "locals" are having that opportunity tonight (unless the layout is changing)...... Only seems fair......


----------



## Railroader

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Any chance the people that are driving in from out of town on Friday can have a chance to practice since the "locals" are having that opportunity tonight (unless the layout is changing)...... Only seems fair......


Sign up sheet http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/ROAR_REGION_5_CHAMPIONSHIPS.pdf :



> Schedule: Friday 4/15 Track will be closed....don’t ask


----------



## outlander5

i wiish i could race this weekend, but that shumacher is toast. that's the last time i'll ever buy a used r/c car. good luck to the locals at the big race this weekend.:wave:


----------



## jonesy112

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Any chance the people that are driving in from out of town on Friday can have a chance to practice since the "locals" are having that opportunity tonight (unless the layout is changing)...... Only seems fair......


No worries, the set up will be changing. Thats what friday is for, pit set up and track set up


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!!

jonesy112 said:


> No worries, the set up will be changing. Thats what friday is for, pit set up and track set up


Thats what i assumed, but wanted to confirm, thanks! Looking forward to the race!


----------



## smokefan

Good luck this weekend guys I may try to swing by sometime over the weekend.


----------



## Miller Time

Mur-Dog!!!! said:


> Any chance the people that are driving in from out of town on Friday can have a chance to practice since the "locals" are having that opportunity tonight (unless the layout is changing)...... Only seems fair......


Just to confirm Jonesy's post, the building will be open approximately 4-8, The layout WILL be new, NO ONE WILL BE ALLOWED TO RUN ON THE TRACK.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Good luck this weekend guys I may try to swing by sometime over the weekend.


Let me know when you're heading down, I'll join you in the bleachers for a while.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> Shut up Miller...you & Dunn both need to get back to work and quit playing around on company time.


Yeah! Hillrods, mismanagement of time lowers productivity and raises operating costs which is then forced on to the consumers. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## mQuillin

17.5 here I come...


----------



## Railroader

mQuillin said:


> 17.5 here I come...


REALLY? Hmmmm... I have an extra chassis laying around.... perhaps...


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Let me know when you're heading down, I'll join you in the bleachers for a while.


If I do it will be Sat. I got alot of family stuff going on this weekend and will have to see if I can get away for a bit.


----------



## mrbighead

Ken, you have pm thanks.


----------



## mQuillin

Alright cody's and jonesy and jeremiah: what size gears are you using for your tc 17.5 blinky?


----------



## jonesy112

mQuillin said:


> Alright cody's and jonesy and jeremiah: what size gears are you using for your tc 17.5 blinky?


im at a 4.6 FDR.....your tc5 has an internal ratio of 2.0 so you would want to start about a 45/104 to get you started


----------



## mQuillin

jonesy112 said:


> im at a 4.6 FDR.....your tc5 has an internal ratio of 2.0 so you would want to start about a 45/104 to get you started


You coming out today Jonesy?


----------



## jonesy112

nah, im not going to make it today. Im painting away at bodies for this weekend. Ill be there bright and early tommorrow morning though


----------



## cwoods34

Seasonal allergies slammed me first thing this morning. I'm hoping some 'home remedies' will clear my head up before tomorrow. I'm sure the fumes from painting up a practice body won't help anything


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will not be coming this weekend. I will be bringing out the 1/12 and WGT for Wed. I got a box of happiness from the west coast today.:woohoo: I can't wait. 

VTA is for sale, just needs a radio/reciever and a battery and it's ready to go. $300

See you guys on Wed. and good luck to all this weekend:wave:


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Seasonal allergies slammed me first thing this morning. I'm hoping some 'home remedies' will clear my head up before tomorrow. I'm sure the fumes from painting up a practice body won't help anything


If the paint fumes dont do it, all the paragon tommorrow will clear up the sinuses.....if that doesnt work I got some 'special' tire sauce that will do the trick for sure!


----------



## PDK RACING

I may try to come down and watch the races


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy - you haz a PM.


----------



## jammer

Updates on locals??? Out of town and just checking to see how our locals are fairing in the sedan.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*ROAR Region 5 On-Road Champs*

*ROAR Region 5 On-Road Champs Results*


----------



## Scott04C5

I'm glad I made the trip to watch the on-road guys run. You fellas always put on a good show. Some really good races in the mains today.


----------



## BigShow4u

Does anyone still run the Legends class? If so when are the races held?


----------



## rcracer1971

BigShow4u said:


> Does anyone still run the Legends class? If so when are the races held?


 Unfortunateley we havent had enough to run the legend cars this year. I know there are guys out there with them. I have 3. If they were running it would be on tuesdays and saturdays. You might try and go to the oval thread (this is the one for on road) and post there to maybe gain some guys interest. I would get mine ready. They are fun. The oval thread is Rcar Indy motor speedway.


----------



## BigShow4u

Thaks for the heads up ill go give them a try. I had mine for a while but never got it going till now. used to do VTA but hard times made me sell almost all my racing stuff so..... the legend car is all i have left.


----------



## rcracer1971

BigShow4u said:


> Thaks for the heads up ill go give them a try. I had mine for a while but never got it going till now. used to do VTA but hard times made me sell almost all my racing stuff so..... the legend car is all i have left.


 I totally understand. Alot of us have been in same boat. You are very welcome. Catch ya on that thread. Not sure what all you have left. But there are other exciting oval classes.


----------



## BigShow4u

Nothin much left. ill race anything with a motor  but out of the 7 vehicles i had i have 2 left. Legends car and my monster truck. But ill slowly get back to having a couple classes i can race (Hopefully lol) Hope to be back racing very soon.


----------



## NashRCracer

full heats and mains from this weekend

http://www.rc50.com/results/2011roarregion5onroad/

thanks for a great time and I'll be back!


----------



## NashRCracer

VTA quailfing for the Roar Region 5 race

Graham Jason 1 28/6:11.444 speed passion/Xray 009 
Kinnard Myron 2 27/6:03.230 havok pro/TC5
DeRuiter Bill 3 27/6:06.827 ?
Dirla Robert 4 27/6:06.932 Black Diamond/Xray T3R
Roberts Derek 5 27/6:08.944 Tekin RS/TOP
Cobb Greg 6 27/6:09.326 ?
Smith Brian 7 26/6:01.553 GTB/TC4
Jones Michael 8 26/6:03.692 Havok Pro/TC5
Roberts Justin 9 26/6:04.088 ?/TOP
Heck AJ 10 26/6:06.687 ?

can some of you guys fill in the blanks for ESC and chassis?


----------



## NashRCracer

chassis too if possible


----------



## mrbighead

Kevin, you put on a great race like always, hope to see you guys soon when the gas prices go back down.LOL


----------



## dragrace

Nash,

Did you stay awake and help Eric drive or did you snore all the way home.....hahahahahah

Steve Dunn


----------



## racer357

gas prices are going back down?


----------



## NashRCracer

dragrace said:


> Nash,
> 
> Did you stay awake and help Eric drive or did you snore all the way home.....hahahahahah
> 
> Steve Dunn


I only started dozing off towards the end of the trip. EA and I watched source code on the way home as EA was telling me that he liked the sound that the rumble strips made on the side of the interstate every once and awhile... :thumbsup:

got to my house about 8:30


----------



## cwoods34

It's always a blast when the fast guys come to town! Thanks to all those who made a long drive!:thumbsup:


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> It's always a blast when the fast guys come to town! Thanks to all those who made a long drive!:thumbsup:


You are one of the fast guys, what are you talking about. Mr 2nd in Mod TC and P3 qualifier in Stock TC


----------



## jonesy112

NashRCracer said:


> VTA quailfing for the Roar Region 5 race
> 
> Graham Jason 1 28/6:11.444 speed passion/Xray 009
> Kinnard Myron 2 27/6:03.230 havok pro/TC5
> DeRuiter Bill 3 27/6:06.827 ?
> Dirla Robert 4 27/6:06.932 Black Diamond/Xray T3R
> Roberts Derek 5 27/6:08.944 Tekin RS/TOP
> Cobb Greg 6 27/6:09.326 ?
> Smith Brian 7 26/6:01.553 GTB/TC4
> Jones Michael 8 26/6:03.692 ?
> Roberts Justin 9 26/6:04.088 ?/TOP
> Heck AJ 10 26/6:06.687 ?
> 
> can some of you guys fill in the blanks for ESC and chassis?


I was running a TC5 with a Havoc Pro SC in it. Michael Jones


----------



## NashRCracer

thanks


----------



## smokefan

I should be down Fri gonna try 17.5 again, If Kyle makes it he will run sportsman TC
What time do the doors open?


----------



## Lugnutz

Kevin, thanks to you and your crew for hosting and running another great race. Congrats to all of the winners and thanks to the racers that came in town to race.


----------



## Lugnutz

Greg Cobb

X-Ray T3
Havok Pro (junk) first three rounds
Speed Passion (forth round and main) 

Aj Heck

X-Ray T3
Novak


----------



## Mike Peterson

*Great Race*

To the whole Indy R/Car crew, great job on the Race, had a blast and can't wait to come back. Great track to have a Nationals, if I have any say in it. To the locals, some of the best racers around, good clean fun, and some up and coming talent. Great to see RACERS taking control of how there facility will be represented. 

Thanks again for having me, and looking forward to coming back!

Mike Wise-


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks to Mike and everyone who came out for the event.

The past two weeks must have beat me down...the TOUR Nationals & the ROAR Region5 Champs. I came home and became sick as a dog...still trying to recover.

I will post the pictures the when I get feeling better.

Great event...thanks to my family,Matt, and Bill.

Huge props to Brian Brozek for running tech this weekend, also thanks to his part-time helper Rittenberry. I couldn't have done it without you both.

Here's to next seasons ROAR race...hopefully the ROAR On Road Nationals.


----------



## cwoods34

2nd in MOD TC???

Out of 3 cars...... and the winner was a boosted 17.5......... 

I have never made so many drastic setup changes to 1 car in 1 race weekend. A few more battery packs and I should have it close. The 10.5 power is nice, but I am starting to want some more...... 

And although those tires you lent me for the main weren't bad, they certainly didn't drive as nice as new, race-ready tires. I imagine that would greatly help the car.

In hindsight, I should've tried an LTCR for stock TC. I was wanting a tad more turn-in all weekend, and I was getting close but I think the LTCR would've made it perfect. 

Qualified 3rd, ran in 2nd for a good while, finished 4th, I'm happy :hat:


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> 2nd in MOD TC???
> 
> Out of 3 cars...... and the winner was a boosted 17.5.........


at least you werent the guy that finished 3rd lol


----------



## jtsbell

I told you so Greg about the Speed passion.Can't wait to run again 17.5 with our new MI4CX think we have something for the FAST GUYS!!!


----------



## cwoods34

3rd is still a podium finish!

OPTIMISM!!! :dude:

The lap times are deceiving, though. A solid Mod car usually won't be more than 8 tenths or so faster per lap, but it drives completely different.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> 3rd is still a podium finish!
> 
> OPTIMISM!!! :dude:
> 
> The lap times are deceiving, though. A solid Mod car usually won't be more than 8 tenths or so faster per lap, but it drives completely different.


Yeah, thats an understatement.....I can promise you that will be the last time I try to run Mod and VTA in the same day.....holy totally messes up your entry and brake points for everything all day long lol


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a good time running Tech this past weekend, thanks to all of you for being patient with me & Chris. Sorry if I didn't remember all of your names, trying to remember 30 + peoples names & keeping up on the tech work can be challenging. It was great to see all of you come down to my 2nd home to have a great weekend of racing and enjoying yourselves. Wish I would have done better in VTA, it was my 1st weekend with a new chassis to me. It will get better. Hope to see you all again and thanks to Kevin for giving me the opportunity to run tech, it was a challenge but a fun challenge.:woohoo:


----------



## rcracer1971

AquaRacer said:


> Had a good time running Tech this past weekend, thanks to all of you for being patient with me & Chris. Sorry if I didn't remember all of your names, trying to remember 30 + peoples names & keeping up on the tech work can be challenging. It was great to see all of you come down to my 2nd home to have a great weekend of racing and enjoying yourselves. Wish I would have done better in VTA, it was my 1st weekend with a new chassis to me. It will get better. Hope to see you all again and thanks to Kevin for giving me the opportunity to run tech, it was a challenge but a fun challenge.:woohoo:


Brian, As well i had fun over in tech. What a great time with you and the racers coming thru. I think we did a pretty good job gettin everybody thru fairly quick. Also wanna thank all the racers who came thru tech with a smiling face and great attitude no matter what sorta problems they have endured thru the entirety of the weekend. EVERYBODY was purely patient with our small tech table and area. Congrats to all who raced. Cant wait to do it all again.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jonesy-Do you have an email address I can send paint info/pics?

Is the rockstar paint email good to use?


----------



## jonesy112

Yeah either [email protected] or the one on the biz card is good. 

Both come right to my phone


----------



## Castradamus

What is the schedule for this week? Is there racing on Wed. and Fri.?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Tuesday Night-Carpet Oval Racing(short track)
Wednesday Night-Carpet On-Road Racing
Thursday-Closed
Friday-Carpet On-Road Racing

Doors open each day at 4pm

Racing starts at 7pm

$10 for the first class...$5 for additional classes

* Bombers & Mini-Coopers run free until the end of the month


----------



## cwoods34

I might come out Friday and work on the mod car for awhile.... I need to get a battery for it!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

AquaRacer said:


> and thanks to Kevin for giving me the opportunity to run tech, it was a challenge but a fun challenge.:woohoo:


I heard there were some complaints about the "TSA Style Tech Procedures" you guys used though! You were just supposed to check the cars!

LOL!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I might come out Friday and work on the mod car for awhile.... I need to get a battery for it!


Ill have mine out there friday.


----------



## Railroader

The shakes from RC-withdrawl have almost stopped. I am immune to the effects of straight paragon. I still need my racing fix!

But I don't know how much longer my wallet can withstand the drain from scale RC crawling parts buying that has replaced it. I almost have more $ in options now than I do in the basic kit. And it's not even close to done. Plans to build another have already begun.

I wil make my triumphant return on May 1st! I hope the boards have been reinforced as I feel rusty already.


----------



## jonesy112

Hey Tom....jamie may have a little project you might be interested in. It might take the shakes away from your lack of racing


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> The shakes from RC-withdrawl have almost stopped. I am immune to the effects of straight paragon. I still need my racing fix!
> 
> But I don't know how much longer my wallet can withstand the drain from scale RC crawling parts buying that has replaced it. I almost have more $ in options now than I do in the basic kit. And it's not even close to done. Plans to build another have already begun.
> 
> I wil make my triumphant return on May 1st! I hope the boards have been reinforced as I feel rusty already.


I may be down friday for some 1/12 mod board testing. Tom I'll bring my scaler, Toyota with rail frame, leaf suspension, 2sp tranny, and transfer case


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Hey Tom....jamie may have a little project you might be interested in. It might take the shakes away from your lack of racing


What?!? What?!? What?!? What?!? What?!? 

Dude, I cannot handle the suspense. It's like Christmas all over again.


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> I may be down friday for some 1/12 mod board testing. Tom I'll bring my scaler, Toyota with rail frame, leaf suspension, 2sp tranny, and transfer case


I can't race, but, I'll stop in around 8pm, after our Church Good Friday service. Where'd you get the 2sp tranny?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> What?!? What?!? What?!? What?!? What?!?
> 
> Dude, I cannot handle the suspense. It's like Christmas all over again.


its some form of a tamiya on road car....it has an mlp aftermarket chassis on it. 

He ended up with it in a trade and has no idea what it is or anything like that. Figured you might be interested in another tamiya on-road car. I dont think hes going to want very much at all for it. Ill bring it with me on friday and you can take a look at it if you make it up there


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> I can't race, but, I'll stop in around 8pm, after our Church Good Friday service. Where'd you get the 2sp tranny?


Most of it is pieced together from RC4wd.com, runs good but need set-up work to crawl and climb, never quite finished it with all the traveling for work


----------



## jammer

Lots of pretty blue anodizing tom......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

jammer said:


> Lots of pretty blue anodizing tom......:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


With Tamiya Blue drool shields I assume?


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I heard there were some complaints about the "TSA Style Tech Procedures" you guys used though! You were just supposed to check the cars! LOL!


 TERRIBLE! LOL.


----------



## wlpjr2

Cody and Jack,
Your Wingtote bag has arrived. I have another if anyone is interested, very nice quality.


----------



## ThrottleKing

What kind of 1/12 crowd are we expecting tonight? Would it be worth me even bringing mine to run some 13.5? Also will have the WGT as well. I am ready to run some pan car again. Keeping Sweeps on a TC is costing more than half a season of 1/12th racing. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I heard there were some complaints about the "TSA Style Tech Procedures" you guys used though! You were just supposed to check the cars!
> 
> LOL!


Ha Ha!! Funny Funny my friend!! ROFL:roll::jest:


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> What kind of 1/12 crowd are we expecting tonight? Would it be worth me even bringing mine to run some 13.5? Also will have the WGT as well. I am ready to run some pan car again. *Keeping Sweeps on a TC is costing more than half a season of 1/12th racing*.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


LMAO....Foams are cheaper, and you know there bad BEFORE you take out an A-Arm

Chuck, You going to show Friday for some Mod??


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> What kind of 1/12 crowd are we expecting tonight? Would it be worth me even bringing mine to run some 13.5? Also will have the WGT as well. I am ready to run some pan car again. Keeping Sweeps on a TC is costing more than half a season of 1/12th racing.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


 
Same old group with at least 2 guys to run with you using a 13.5. Don't know about the WGT, but it may happen.


----------



## Miller Time

it's been said before but not nearly enough



Hillrod :freak:


----------



## Railroader

Miller Time said:


> it's been said before but not nearly enough
> 
> 
> 
> Hillrod :freak:


If someone else wasn't going to say I, I was prepared to.

It has also become one of my vocab words off the forums.


----------



## wlpjr2

"If your R/C car is in better mechanical shape than your real car" You might just be a "Hillrod"


----------



## Miller Time

If you own you real car and make payments on your RC car......


----------



## Railroader

If your RC car is worth more than your real car...


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> If you own you real car and make payments on your RC car......


or if you dont have a real car but a fleet of new rc cars.......


----------



## mQuillin

Dang it


----------



## jonesy112

mQuillin said:


> Dang it


lol haha


----------



## mQuillin

Wednesday On-road
Kevin is out with strep throat. So I will be running the show tonight. 
Doors open at 4. Racing will start promptly at 7. 
If anybody wants to help me set up the track for tonight it would be greatly appreciated. 
Cafe will only be serving drinks, chips, and whatever candy we have left.


----------



## ThrottleKing

What about if your RC car is faster than your real car?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can throw in a 17.5 and run if that is what everyone else has tonight. I have also entertained the idea of putting in a 5.5 and running mod too just to see how long it takes for me and then Bill to run out of parts to fix my car.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey Guys...this is Angie.

Kevin wanted me to tell everyone he is sorry about not making it to the track tonight.

He ate something a few hours before heading to Indy yesterday and it made him even more sick than he already was...he had not eaten since Sunday afternoon at the track.

After a visit with the Doctor, Kevin has strep throat and a severe mouth infection caused by draining sinuses that are also infected.

We will all return to the track as soon as Kevin is better, right now he needs to stay away from the track and Zane until he kicks this deal.

I'm not sure if we will make it this Friday, but if we do not, Matt will take good care of you all.
Looks like Kevin's racing at Ingalls this weekend will be on hold as well, unless he gets much better by then.

The important thing is for him to get better, school and all the big races has him drained and I'm sure lack of rest made him sick. Be glad he is not at the track because he is very contagious.


----------



## THE READER

ILL bring him up for prayer tonight at church . get well buddy!!

Bob Yelle


----------



## smokefan

Thanks for the update Angie. Hope he gets feeling better soon.


----------



## rcracer1971

wlpjr2 said:


> "If your R/C car is in better mechanical shape than your real car" You might just be a "Hillrod"


 Then again! You might just be a ******* if your name rhymes with hillrod. Dillrod, Oh i meant BILLROD!


----------



## wlpjr2

rcracer1971 said:


> Then again! You might just be a ******* if your name rhymes with hillrod. Dillrod, Oh i meant BILLROD!


That's funny you mention that, in my previous profession I was known as "Bill the Rod"


----------



## jonesy112

wlpjr2 said:


> That's funny you mention that, in my previous profession I was known as "Bill the Rod"


Please, no one ask what his previous profession was......children read this forum.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Please, no one ask what his previous profession was......children read this forum.


Stunt double.


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> or if you dont have a real car but a fleet of new rc cars.......


Or if you talk about turbo settings on Tekins instead of Porsches...


----------



## Railroader

Hi, my name is "Tom" and I am a hillrod.


----------



## jammer

jonesy112 said:


> or if you dont have a real car but a fleet of new rc cars.......


Hmmmmmmm was this a shot at someone you knowwwwww:tongue:


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Hi, my name is "Tom" and I am a hillrod.


Is this becoming Hillrods Annonymous? lol


----------



## wlpjr2

jonesy112 said:


> Please, no one ask what his previous profession was......children read this forum.


_What,_ I sold fishing equipment!


----------



## Railroader

Burn.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Website*

I had a good time running last night! Thanks for your help guys, especially Bill at Pennington's!

You may have noticed that there is a problem with the www.rcarassociation.org domain linking to the website. Right now, if you want to access the R/CAR website, please use this direct link:

http://rcarassociationindy.homestead.com/

The website is stored at one provider (Homestead) and the domain name is at another. Its the provider hosting the domain ("FatCow.com" ...no, really!) where there is a problem.

We'll get it fixed as soon as possible.

Scott Black


----------



## smokefan

Is it Fri yet LOL


----------



## smokefan

Scott are you going to be at the track Fri? I would like some info on some planes


----------



## Miller Time

Looks Like I'll be there for sure Friday Night, 1/12th mod


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Is this becoming Hillrods Annonymous? lol


You haz a PM sir!


----------



## cwoods34

I'll have to be there then, just to watch Miller's mod car. That's not necessarily a compliment.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I'll have to be there then, just to watch Miller's mod car. That's not necessarily a compliment.


Since all of my stuff is sitting on on the front row where ill be pitting fri, I will dig through my old hockey gear and get my shin pads to wear. 

Carbon and wood shards to the shin dont sound like a fun time at the track to me :freak: LOL


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

smokefan said:


> Scott are you going to be at the track Fri? I would like some info on some planes


No, we have family in town (my bro) and Kyle's got 4H Shotgun that night at 6 PM weather permitting. Otherwise I would be!

I'll be glad to help you with planes. I'm a lot better at flying that I am at driving. With R/C driving, you have to keep the car in a _narrow_, 8'-0" lane and not hit anything or anybody... with flying, you have the whole dang sky! Easy!


----------



## wlpjr2

jonesy112 said:


> Since all of my stuff is sitting on on the front row where ill be pitting fri, I will dig through my old hockey gear and get my shin pads to wear.
> 
> Carbon and wood shards to the shin dont sound like a fun time at the track to me :freak: LOL


I would grab a cup also!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on being there Friday. 

I will have a *VTA, Sportman TC, and Mini Cooper*.


----------



## THE READER

Ill be there also , with my VTA- SPORTMAN TC- -COOPER MO6


----------



## Kevin Cole

Hey guys...

I wanna thank Matt for helping out while I'm sick...go easy on him fellas.

My tongue is sill covered in blisters, therefore I cannot eat much...which is a good thing cause I still have the bowel thing going too.

Matt suggested I stay home Friday too make sure all is good...if I feel better I will try to make it, just not sure yet today.

Everything with the track and Cafe will get back to normal next week...just in time to get busy on the outdoor tracks...if the weather cooperates.


----------



## smokefan

I will be there for 17.5 and Kyle for sportsman and cooper.


----------



## BadSign

I WAS going to race tomorrow night, but rain this week has postponed my boy's Wednesday baseball game to... Friday at 8! Gotta love Indiana weather and kids sports. Maybe if I'm lucky it'll rain and the postponement will get postponed.


----------



## jtsbell

I think Cody & I might be there tomorrow night to run,havent run for three weeks NEED A FIX!!!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on coming up to watch a 1/12 get broke in half and I don't mean mine, well at least not until Miller or Dunn does it first then I will try to launch mine over to Bill behind his counter.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt, are you going to still go over there early, I thought I remembered you saying something about it. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there with VTA, Sportsman TC and a Mini. Is it Friday yet??


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> I plan on coming up to watch a 1/12 get broke in half and I don't mean mine, well at least not until Miller or Dunn does it first then I will try to launch mine over to Bill behind his counter.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


You should have been at the Region 5 race. We had 6 Mod cars and all were fast. No hard hits that I remember, it was great seeing that many cars going that fast and on the edge of out of control...

Steve


----------



## mQuillin

I am leaving my house right now. I will be at the track at 1:30. Everything is set up from Wednesday so if you want to come out early the doors will be open.
Cafe will just be drinks and chips and a little bit of candy.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

mQuillin said:


> Everything is set up from Wednesday so if you want to come out early the doors will be open.


If nothing has changed since Wednesday, the echos of me hitting the wall may still be ringing through the building when you get there today!


----------



## smokefan

As soon as Kyle gets out of school we will be heading that way.


----------



## smokefan

Thanks guys for a great nite of racing. I was very happy running 17.5, new chassie was pretty sweet. Thanks Mr. Woods for your help tonight and your tips I will start to apply them.


----------



## Railroader

It was great stopping up and catching up with every one. Nice to see so many people turn out with so many entries. See you all next weekend.

I want to encourage all to attend an Easter worship service this Sunday. God is good.


----------



## THE READER

lots of good racing last night.-- thank you to Matt for the great job he does to keep racing going when Kevin cant make it . --Matt ran a very smooth race and kept the the race moving well!! and was able to race , run the cafe , and run the race too!!! your the man Matt!!!-:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Pretty good turnout for a Friday.

Always glad to help :thumbsup:


----------



## mtmiller13

*Racing*

Will there be racing this Wednesday? If So what time?


----------



## jonesy112

mtmiller13 said:


> Will there be racing this Wednesday? If So what time?


Yes there is racing this wednesday. Doors open at 4, racing starts at 7


----------



## Railroader

Jeremiah - you have a PM!


----------



## wlpjr2

*Order Going in Tonight!*

Anyone need anything added?


----------



## smokefan

Bill I am going to stick with Protoform bodies. Looks like our next trip down Kyle is going to give 17.5 a try.
I am sure he will be kicking my butt at it LOL.


----------



## PDK RACING

wlpjr2 said:


> Anyone need anything added?


I need some brains can't seem to find mine..


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's my '67 Corvette from Pennington's ready to tackle the track in VTA. 

Paint is Faskolor Fasred followed up with a backcoat of white and then black. 

Yes, I know its not "USVTA" legal, but I'm told I'm fine for club racing with it. Shame its not legal for the big races. Awesome body and its a perfect fit on my TC3 with the RPM bumber. Wheel wells fit perfectly too. Hope to make it out on Wednesday night this week and see if I can keep it off the wall!


----------



## AquaRacer

Looking good as always, My friend!!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Too bad they don't have a '69 Stingray or I would be running it in the 17.5 class.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

I thought about running my old Camaro VTA body Mr. Smith painted for me the next time I race 17.5........ I'll probably put a wing on it but it'll be fun nonetheless.


----------



## jtsbell

Did you guys see my 2010 camaro body Cody ran in 17.5 way cool.


----------



## smokefan

That new Camaro is pretty sweet.


----------



## rcracer1971

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's my '67 Corvette. [IM Scott. that has to be the greatest body on a v.t.a. i have seen yet and i dont run on road yet. Great job that body is sick. I dont think there is a body out there that can touch that one. Just Awesome!


----------



## jammer

Just letting the local racers know I am selling my TC5 sportsman car complete as it came off the track last wed minus the battery and reciever for $200. It has the silver can option for the class and a new Castle Sidewinder SV2 speedo. Very fast and proven car for someone that wants to jump into this class. Selling it to maybe do some 12th scale stuff.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I have a question about Wednesday night on-road, what time does racing normally wrap-up?

And what classes are typically being run?


----------



## Kevin Cole

We usually get finished up around 10pm

Classes usually are:
13.5 12th Scale
17.5 12th Scale

Sedans-VTA,17.5 Rubber,Sportsmen TC, and Bomber

If we only have a few Sedans we run them together, score them separately the best we can, and enforce a 2lap penalty against the 17.5's if they pass on the back-stretch. The guys have a blast when we do run them together...and usually a VTA or Sportsmen TC wins.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

rcracer1971 said:


> IndyHobbies.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my '67 Corvette. [IM Scott. that has to be the greatest body on a v.t.a. i have seen yet and i dont run on road yet. Great job that body is sick. I dont think there is a body out there that can touch that one. Just Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! But HPI did all the work. I just cut it and made it RED!
Click to expand...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jtsbell said:


> Did you guys see my 2010 camaro body Cody ran in 17.5 way cool.


I just painted one of those 2010 Camaro bodies too Jack! Its up on ebay now. 

I used the Key Lime I like so much with a neon green backing and then white. It looks very close to the actual color that Chevy uses on their new 2011 SS Camaro. They call it, "Synergy Green." I love that color! With the neon backing, it glows, but doesn't look neon if that makes sense.


----------



## rcracer1971

Another great body. That Camaro is sweet as well. I can appreciate you 2 painting them bodies, cause you 2 have kept it (k.i.s.s( keep it simple stupid) that camaro and the 67 vette, are just [email protected]$$ looking cause there just plain and simple. Sometimes less means more, when it comes to appearance. Good job guys. Cant wait to see what else you 2 guys get done.
:thumbsup:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Ya, sometimes they can get nuts with too many colors and techniques thrown in to each shell. I agree. 

I still want to learn how to paint free hand flames though. That is a cool technique. I've tried to do it, but just can't get the hang of it yet. And, being lexan from the inside out, you have to do it backwards from the way its done on real cars and motorcycles you see at car shows.


----------



## smokefan

CWoods you have a pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jonesy this is Quillin. Brian B brought in your Lucky Stripe body after you left Sunday. It's here at the track...Must have been on top of your truck.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Jonesy this is Quillin. Brian B brought in your Lucky Stripe body after you left Sunday. It's here at the track...Must have been on top of your truck.


Yeah, im not really sure where I put it at but it obviously wasnt a good spot for it. lol

Thanks Brian for picking it up for me and to matt for holding on to it. I will be there tommorow to run and Ill grab it then.


----------



## mQuillin

How do you fit that mamba max on a tc5...it's so big! (insert Steve Carell line here)


----------



## jonesy112

ive popped the fan off of mine, i dont think you really need it till you go to mod classes.


----------



## mQuillin

You said you'll be here tomorrow?


----------



## cwoods34

SMOKEFAN --- PM replied......

$200 is a great deal on Jammer's TC5. That thing is absolutely hooked up for Sportsman. You won't hear me saying good things about a TC5 very often, if you want to look at it that way :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

PM back at you, Thank you sir.


----------



## BadSign

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Ya, sometimes they can get nuts with too many colors and techniques thrown in to each shell. I agree.
> 
> I still want to learn how to paint free hand flames though. That is a cool technique. I've tried to do it, but just can't get the hang of it yet. And, being lexan from the inside out, you have to do it backwards from the way its done on real cars and motorcycles you see at car shows.


All you really need is a french curve set. You can hold those or some other small curved stencils in one hand and spray with another. It works great for the true-fire look. Here's one I made about 5 years ago.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Roll Call: Who is coming out Wed. and what will you be racing?

I hope to be there with my

13.5-1/12
13.5-WGT
17.5 TC

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

TC 17.5 and Mod


----------



## mQuillin

Tc 17.5


----------



## Kevin Cole

Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm
The R/CAR Cafe will be open with a full menu.










* Carpet On-Road Racing Every Friday Night at R/CAR...
and we're running Sundays too(until the weather breaks and then every other).*


----------



## Kevin Cole

Most likely the Sunday on-road will go away in the summer months when we run our Sunday off road program full time.

Wednesday & Friday racing all summer as long as we get the guys we normally get those nights. 

Plenty of racing available...so come out and have some fun.


----------



## cwoods34

I will be there Friday night for sure. The VTA body Mr. Smith painted for me awhile back has a rip on the front fender, so I'm going to beat up my old Pegasus Mustang body first (in 17.5). Should be fun!


----------



## THE READER

cwoods34 said:


> I will be there Friday night for sure. The VTA body Mr. Smith painted for me awhile back has a rip on the front fender, so I'm going to beat up my old Pegasus Mustang body first (in 17.5). Should be fun!


your running vta type car body on a 17.5 tc ? why?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

BadSign said:


> All you really need is a french curve set. You can hold those or some other small curved stencils in one hand and spray with another. It works great for the true-fire look. Here's one I made about 5 years ago.


I've got plenty of french curves from my old draftsman days. Back when real men drafted with PENCILS! I'll have to give that a try using your method. I had used a different method, but yours looks really good.

Hoping to get out to race Friday night too this week. Family stuff tonight and Sunday, so not those days for me.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

So there will be on-road racing this Friday?

Same classes you typically run on Wednesdays, right?

I may stop by this week.


----------



## cwoods34

Just for something different. I have no desire to run VTA speeds and the bodies are just laying around. It's only club racing........

Besides, don't we have sort of an "open" body rule for 17.5 TC?


----------



## Railroader

I'll make it for racing this Sunday. 1/12th-17.5 and WGT.


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> So there will be on-road racing this Friday?


Yes sir.



MicroRacerM18 said:


> Same classes you typically run on Wednesdays, right?
> 
> I may stop by this week.


For the most part, but Fridays are mostly the touring car classes (VTA, SportsmanTC, 17.5/rubber/blinky, and bombers) and also Mini Coopers. And sometimes the 1/12th classes.


----------



## cwoods34

Rubber blinky buggy bumper.... say it 5 times fast.


----------



## Railroader

Hillrod.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Rubber blinky buggy bumper.... say it 5 times fast.


Hillrod, with too much time on thier hands.LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Hillrod.


Crap, Tom you beat me to it before I could hit enter.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

As soon as we pick up Presley from school(2:30)...we'll be headed that way.

Matt should be there at about 3:30, and we'll be there shortly...after picking up burgers from GFS for the Cafe.


----------



## cwoods34

Too much time on my hands.....

Better go do something RC-related.......


----------



## mQuillin

Jonesy you must hate this body! It was outside on the ground again!


----------



## jonesy112

mQuillin said:


> Jonesy you must hate this body! It was outside on the ground again!


Lol I actully left it there to see if it would makes it's way back inside again. Guess I'm taking it home tonight lol


----------



## jammer

mQuillin said:


> Jonesy you must hate this body! It was outside on the ground again!


bahahaha looks like it didnt take long for it to make it back inside jones!


----------



## AquaRacer

I may try and paint the new HPI Mini body I got from Pennington's Hobby, thanks Bill for getting me the body. Question is do I paint it like my Full size Mini or do I try and paint like the new World Rally Cup Mini? BAsed on the Mini Countryman that is. The body I have is based off of the Rover Mini, short wheel base. We shall find out!! Any other ideas anyone? Maybe some flames!!, Bubble Drips, Sky is the limit as far as ideas go.. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokefan

Looks like Kyle and I will try to make it again this Fri. Both for 17.5 hehehe


----------



## ThrottleKing

smokefan said:


> Looks like Kyle and I will try to make it again this Fri. Both for 17.5 hehehe


Great the more the better.

Anyone bringing a WGT?

Also hoping to see a larger 13.5 1/12 class

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

I might be there Friday, I may be working Sunday (know for sure tomorrow) if that is the case I'll need my RC addiction fix


----------



## Miller Time

looks like I will definetly be there tomorrow night, and should be able to stay through the mains. Come on Jerimiah, Jonesy, bust out those 1/12 mod or 13.5


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller Time said:


> looks like I will definetly be there tomorrow night, and should be able to stay through the mains. Come on Jerimiah, Jonesy, bust out those 1/12 mod or 13.5


Do you mean mod 1/12 and 13.5 TC or mod both?

I will have a 13.5 in the 1/12 as I am still working on getting it faster and more consistant. How ever I may just throw the 5.5 in the 1/12 and not have to worry about speed so much and just worry about making around the track. 

Miller if I do show up with a mod in the 1/12, I will expect you to give me a hand in getting it right and also repairing the carnage. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> Do you mean mod 1/12 and 13.5 TC or mod both?
> 
> I will have a 13.5 in the 1/12 as I am still working on getting it faster and more consistant. How ever I may just throw the 5.5 in the 1/12 and not have to worry about speed so much and just worry about making around the track.
> 
> Miller if I do show up with a mod in the 1/12, I will expect you to give me a hand in getting it right and also repairing the carnage. LOL
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


1/12th only no T/C for me

I'll help with whatever I can and I'll bring a large dust pan


----------



## Kevin Cole

Dave Arnold also is coming down from up north to run some Mod 12th scale Friday night.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Chuck usually has his Mod car with him...looks like we might have some good 12th mod racin'/crashin' Friday night.

The R/CAR crew will be there at 3:30...track is already set up and ready to run.

Full menu in the Cafe...and of course the Hobby Shop will be open as well.

Everyone come out and have a good time Friday...the racing is always great!


----------



## dragrace

I will be there Friday to race 1/12 Mod.

Steve Dunn


----------



## AquaRacer

I will be there to run VTA, Sportsman TC and Mini's. Looking forward to another fun Friday evening at RCAR.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm painting up a 69 Z28 VTA body today for my TC6...might be able to get it on the track tomorrow night.

Plus I'll run Sportsman TC too.

The 12th scale is on hold for now...or until next Wednesday.
(Team Orders):devil:


----------



## AquaRacer

Always a good time to be had at RCAR!!! It will be fun to have Kevin back on the track. My driving skills have improved slightly since we raced last time Kevin.. He He He.. I was told by some more experienced drivers that I was over driving my car, a common newbie mistake. Along with making every wall on the course my friend at times.. LOL!!:freak:


----------



## RHammer

Hey guys I'll be there tomorrow to run 17.5 rubber tc. Had to switch my night to friday. I hope i can get some stock 12th in too next week. :thumbsup: Quick question too. what motor are you guys running in the sportsman tc class. ROAr is calling for a 17.5 but i wanted to make sure... Thanks


----------



## jonesy112

RHammer said:


> Hey guys I'll be there tomorrow to run 17.5 rubber tc. Had to switch my night to friday. I hope i can get some stock 12th in too next week. :thumbsup: Quick question too. what motor are you guys running in the sportsman tc class. ROAr is calling for a 17.5 but i wanted to make sure... Thanks


The sportsman TC class isnt a roar class, its a club class. They run either a 25.5 brushless or a tamiya 540J silver can brushed motor.


----------



## RHammer

jonesy112 said:


> The sportsman TC class isnt a roar class, its a club class. They run either a 25.5 brushless or a tamiya 540J silver can brushed motor.


Alright thanks.


----------



## jonesy112

Is anyone going to bring any novice drivers with them tommorrow night? I will have mac with me tommorrow night and hoping he will have someone to race with.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I will head that way after work/school Fri for 17.5.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Is anyone going to bring any novice drivers with them tommorrow night? I will have mac with me tommorrow night and hoping he will have someone to race with.


We have another Church-related event filled Friday night, so we are going to be busy with those, but I'll have some kids with me Sunday. They will probably be racing bombers.

PS: Is "it" done yet?


----------



## smokefan

Has anybody ran a Trinity 17.5 with a Havok speedo?? I am having issues getting one to work.


----------



## trerc

smokefan said:


> Has anybody ran a Trinity 17.5 with a Havok speedo?? I am having issues getting one to work.


Sensor wire?


----------



## Bob~H

smokefan said:


> Has anybody ran a Trinity 17.5 with a Havok speedo?? I am having issues getting one to work.


Most Havoc speed controls have to have a motor that has thermal protection through the sensor harness. The only motor I know of that has this are the Novak motors.


----------



## smokefan

ok anybody have a spare 17.5 novak that kyle could borrow for Fri?


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> ok anybody have a spare 17.5 novak that kyle could borrow for Fri?


I have a spare 17.5 SS he can use


----------



## smokefan

thanks Jonesy


----------



## smokefan

Bob~H said:


> Most Havoc speed controls have to have a motor that has thermal protection through the sensor harness. The only motor I know of that has this are the Novak motors.


Thank you sir


----------



## smokefan

CWoods you have a PM


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods disregard pm I will just hook up with you at the track


----------



## ThrottleKing

Bob~H said:


> Most Havoc speed controls have to have a motor that has thermal protection through the sensor harness. The only motor I know of that has this are the Novak motors.


That is strange, I have been running a GTB with one for some time now. I guess thay are really different.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ok the 1/12 is packing a 5.5 I hope Bill has some parts on hand for a CRC.LOL Kevin I will be returning your motor tonight and I might think about getting one for myself in the future. I guess ThunderPower has a 2 year warranty with a 50% replacement on failed motor parts. That seems to me a pretty good deal since I only know of Novak offering a 120 day warranty on thier stuff. I can't be certain on other manufacturers. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey Tom J, I found your next scale project! These are cool! A buddy sent me this.

Scott


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I use the same TC3 for Bomber and Sportsman TC. Just switch things out. If you were a bettin' man, would you suggest I set it up for Bombers tonight or Sportsman TC? Think there will be enough for Bombers on a Friday?


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Admirals Spring Fling*

I think many of you guys know that Brian B. and I also run R/C boats. We are members of the Indy Admirals. On Saturday, May 14th (an oval racing day) we have our annual "Spring Fling" R/C sailing regatta in Avon at the 7 acre lake behind Town Hall. Link to flyer:

http://www.indyhobbies.com/SpringFling2011Flyer.pdf

Sailboats are much slower than cars obviously, but I think you'd be surprised how fast they are. There will be two classes, 1M in the morning an "one-design" Victor V-32's in the afternoon. 

Racing is racing! Brian is one of the best in the Midwest. I'm just a keeper-upper. So, if you want to come watch that day since you aren't running at R/CAR, its fun. Avon Town Hall Lake is a beautiful place to bring your family and a picnic lunch. 

If you want to try your hand at sailing, I have an extra V-32 sailboat someone can use. 

Scott


----------



## Miller Time

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think many of you guys know that Brian B. and I also run R/C boats. We are members of the Indy Admirals. On Saturday, May 14th (an oval racing day) we have our annual "Spring Fling" R/C sailing regatta in Avon at the 7 acre lake behind Town Hall. Link to flyer:
> 
> http://www.indyhobbies.com/SpringFling2011Flyer.pdf
> 
> Sailboats are much slower than cars obviously, but I think you'd be surprised how fast they are. There will be two classes, 1M in the morning an "one-design" Victor V-32's in the afternoon.
> 
> Racing is racing! Brian is one of the best in the Midwest. I'm just a keeper-upper. So, if you want to come watch that day since you aren't running at R/CAR, its fun. Avon Town Hall Lake is a beautiful place to bring your family and a picnic lunch.
> 
> If you want to try your hand at sailing, I have an extra V-32 sailboat someone can use.
> 
> Scott


What kind of bodies are allowed and is it blinky or boosted......I'm assuming since it is conflicting with oval Hillrods are prohibitted


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> What kind of bodies are allowed and is it blinky or boosted......I'm assuming since it is conflicting with oval Hillrods are prohibitted


But fancy hillrods are allowed!


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> But fancy hillrods are allowed!


I gots me one o tem tear tux-zedo t-shert do that count


----------



## redrider1940

smokefan said:


> Has anybody ran a Trinity 17.5 with a Havok speedo?? I am having issues getting one to work.



I have gotten a Tekin to work but a Trinity will not.


----------



## PDK RACING

Miller Time said:


> I gots me one o tem tear tux-zedo t-shert do that count


As long as you do not drag your knuckles when you walk.:wave:


----------



## Kevin Cole

Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight

*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm
The R/CAR Cafe will be open with a full menu.










* Carpet On-Road Racing Every Friday Night at R/CAR...
and we're running Sundays too.
(until the weather breaks and then every other)*


----------



## MicroRacerM18

jonesy112 said:


> Is anyone going to bring any novice drivers with them tommorrow night? I will have mac with me tommorrow night and hoping he will have someone to race with.


I know Ben James will be there and will run novice coopers.


----------



## cwoods34

D'oh, SMOKEFAN --- PM received and replied..... then quickly disregarded.

So disregard MY reply.

FAIL.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I think many of you guys know that Brian B. and I also run R/C boats. We are members of the Indy Admirals. On Saturday, May 14th (an oval racing day) we have our annual "Spring Fling" R/C sailing regatta in Avon at the 7 acre lake behind Town Hall. Link to flyer:
> 
> http://www.indyhobbies.com/SpringFling2011Flyer.pdf
> 
> Sailboats are much slower than cars obviously, but I think you'd be surprised how fast they are. There will be two classes, 1M in the morning an "one-design" Victor V-32's in the afternoon.
> 
> Racing is racing! Brian is one of the best in the Midwest. I'm just a keeper-upper. So, if you want to come watch that day since you aren't running at R/CAR, its fun. Avon Town Hall Lake is a beautiful place to bring your family and a picnic lunch.
> 
> If you want to try your hand at sailing, I have an extra V-32 sailboat someone can use.
> 
> Scott





Miller Time said:


> What kind of bodies are allowed and is it blinky or boosted......I'm assuming since it is conflicting with oval Hillrods are prohibitted


I have a feeling this is a ruse. I'll bet the boats race in an oval. This is bait to sucker you into the hillrod lifestyle. The only difference is that you could drown.

Actually, it sounds kid of cool. :wave:


----------



## racer357

Oh no, If they were trying to lure you to the hillrod side, the boats would be mini v8 powered BLown jet boats and they would only run for about 28.6 seconds at a time ( just like the real ones at Raccon lake) and if you ever did get one to run for more than 28 seconds, 7 parts fall off in the water.

THe sail boat races are trying to sophisticate those of us that didn't give two shits that there was a wedding this morning. Cheerio Mates! Fish and Chips ay!


----------



## Miller Time

There was a wedding !!!!! Who got married???? no wait don't tell me, I won't give a $#it any way


----------



## Railroader

Hillrod. 

[it's the new "bump to the top"]


----------



## smokefan

Guys had a great time tonight, looks like Kyle is hooked! Thanks Kevin and Angie. Cody Woods Thank you again for your help with Kyle's car. jonesy Thanks for the good deal on the motor. See you all soon for some more 17.5 action


----------



## Railroader

I WILL BE THERE TOMORROW!!! WOO HOO!!!

I don't even remember the last time I raced. Should I race novice? Hillrod?


----------



## Railroader

Really really hoping to run WGT (and one other class) tomorrow. I'll have at least one of the other kids racing bombers or sportsmanTC.


----------



## jtsbell

Dragrace ygpm


----------



## Railroader

Well, my Triumphant return was anything but "triumphant*". But I had fun as always. 

Thank you Kevin and Angie for a great place to hang out.

Is it Friday yet? 







*huge apologies to everyone I hit.


----------



## PDK RACING

UBL sleeps with the fishes...lol


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

PDK RACING said:


> UBL sleeps with the fishes...lol


That was great news last night! There will be retribution of course, but since the terrorists have never stopped trying to attack anyway, not much difference there.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

I did enjoy my first race at R/Car last Friday. Looking forward to this Friday already.

Hope to have my cooper and WGT car on the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> I did enjoy my first race at R/Car last Friday. Looking forward to this Friday already.
> 
> Hope to have my cooper and WGT car on the track. :thumbsup:


Awesome, glad you had a good time. I wish I could have made it. I'll be there this Friday for sure.

You have a WGT car? Do you mean World Stock Rubber(17.5/blinky)?


----------



## smokefan

Worked on my car so the next time we come down it should be ready for some action.
I will say I am really digging the 17.5 class and so is Kyle.


----------



## Railroader

I have a spare 17.5 lying around I'll throw in a chassis and join you!

Actually, I think most of my problem last Sunday was from driving the SportsmanTC and the 13/5 WGT class. The speed differences are huge!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Railroader said:


> Awesome, glad you had a good time. I wish I could have made it. I'll be there this Friday for sure.
> 
> You have a WGT car? Do you mean World Stock Rubber(17.5/blinky)?


Sorry, my bad, read the rules wrong. Indy GT (RCGT) not WGT. Or it could be an Expert Sedan, depends on which motor I put in and who is racing what.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Vintage Trans Am Class Racing Video (VTA)*

Been a while since this video was done. A year ago? More? Note that the website is now out of date. The new one is www.RCARINDY.com


----------



## Railroader

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Sorry, my bad, read the rules wrong. Indy GT (RCGT) not WGT. Or it could be an Expert Sedan, depends on which motor I put in and who is racing what.


Gotcha! Though I must admit you had me pretty geek'd when you said WGT. I just built a car and am loving the WGT class. Very simple setup compared to 4wd touring cars.

RCGT/WorldStock/IndyGT... all pretty much the same, but the minor differences in rules are annoying. 

I am 99% certain R/Car is running 17.5/blinky with any body and any rubber tires. Can someone back a brother up (or correct me)?


----------



## jonesy112

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Sorry, my bad, read the rules wrong. Indy GT (RCGT) not WGT. Or it could be an Expert Sedan, depends on which motor I put in and who is racing what.


Indygt has turned into stock sedan. 17.5 blinky or 21.5 open speedo. It's what we all are running, and have been all season since October.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Indygt has turned into stock sedan. 17.5 blinky or 21.5 open speedo. It's what we all are running, and have been all season since October.


Thanks Jonesy!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Gotcha! Though I must admit you had me pretty geek'd when you said WGT. I just built a car and am loving the WGT class. Very simple setup compared to 4wd touring cars.
> 
> RCGT/WorldStock/IndyGT... all pretty much the same, but the minor differences in rules are annoying.
> 
> I am 99% certain R/Car is running 17.5/blinky with any body and any rubber tires. Can someone back a brother up (or correct me)?


You are correct Tom. The only difference is we allow 21.5 boosted (that's what Charlie arterburn(sp?) is running and is just as fast as 17.5 blinky


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> I have a spare 17.5 lying around I'll throw in a chassis and join you!
> 
> Actually, I think most of my problem last Sunday was from driving the SportsmanTC and the 13/5 WGT class. The speed differences are huge!


Yes I have found that too, try driving a mini then next race run 17.5. :freak:


----------



## cwoods34

Painting an LTCR body right now...... should be good for another .10 or .15 with my setup :thumbsup::hat:


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Yes I have found that too, try driving a mini then next race run 17.5. :freak:


I was having the opposite problem. I was messing up the SportsmanTC by turning too quickly and hitting the boards. I think on one turn I hit the corner 28 out of 29 laps.


----------



## NashRCracer

Oops wrong thread..


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Painting an LTCR body right now...... should be good for another .10 or .15 with my setup :thumbsup::hat:


Great, now I have to go get me some new bodies to paint. The ltcr will be me up .15, but the p37 should be good for .18. :thumbsup::tongue:


----------



## jtsbell

Miller Time ygpm


----------



## Miller Time

jtsbell said:


> Miller Time ygpm


Back at ya


----------



## cwoods34

Only .18? Those foam tires I ordered should be good for 2.53.......


----------



## Railroader

Hillrods.


----------



## Miller Time

Long Live Foam T/C


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing...
every Wednesday & Friday Night*



























































*Doors Open at 4pm
Racing at 7pm

The R/CAR Cafe & Pennington's Hobby Shop will be open both evenings.*

*What a great place to spend a Wednesday or Friday evening...come on out and have some fun!*


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will not be able to make it tonight. My boy has a Little League game tonight. I do however plan on trying to attend Friday though. 

I sure hope you weren't kidding on the foams. That is the only way I might continue to run the TC class next year unless they find a way to make the Sweeps last longer. I mean traction is fine on them but their longevity sucks horribly.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## dragrace

I won't be there tonight. I have been sick for 3 day's and smelling PARAGON may be alittle much.

See you Friday

Steve Dunn


----------



## MicroRacerM18

jonesy112 said:


> Indygt has turned into stock sedan. 17.5 blinky or 21.5 open speedo. It's what we all are running, and have been all season since October.


Okay, this may be a stupid question, but please explain 17.5 blinky? The 17.5 part I've got, but what is the blinky reference?


----------



## jonesy112

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Okay, this may be a stupid question, but please explain 17.5 blinky? The 17.5 part I've got, but what is the blinky reference?


Blinky is slang for the roar sportsman speedo list. It's basically a list of legal speed control for the non-boosted classes. 

The tekins, mambas, etc all blink when set to zero timing mode, hence the term blinky. 

All it really means is 17.5/no boost


----------



## cwoods34

Does the track mandate Sorex/Sweep 32's for club racing? If not try running some 36's. Or Jaco's, as they last a lot longer than Sweeps.

The reason everyone uses Sweeps is that they get more traction than other tires of equal compound. This means more speed but less life :freak:


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Does the track mandate Sorex/Sweep 32's for club racing? If not try running some 36's. Or Jaco's, as they last a lot longer than Sweeps.
> 
> The reason everyone uses Sweeps is that they get more traction than other tires of equal compound. This means more speed but less life :freak:


I never had much luck with the Jaco Blues.....But I really like the Jaco Magenta or Lilac


----------



## ercwhtsd

Maybe, with a little luck, I can convince the boss/wife to let me take a mid-week road trip. IF she does,(fingers crossed and holding my breath), I will bring a set or two of the new Sweep OG's.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention Racers*

*This Weekends Race Schedule*

*Friday:On-Road Racing at 7pm(doors open at 4pm)

Saturday:Carpet Oval Racing at 4PM(doors open at Noon)
*Special late start time for this week...2 Heats & Mains for $10
Matt will run the program...the Cafe will serve the basic goodies. 

Sunday:CLOSED FOR MOTHERS DAY

*If it is not raining Sunday, the R/CAR gang will be out at the Big Paved Oval working on getting it ready for next weekend.*

_*As always...if you have questions about the Track or the Schedule...call me (Kevin) at 765-624-9768

If you need something from the Hobby Shop...call Bill at 317-402-1061

*The website schedule will be adjusted accordingly.
NEW WEBSITE ADDRESS...www.RCARINDY.com*_


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Sunday:CLOSED FOR MOTHERS DAY


My wife will be happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## PDK RACING

I am missing my wheel time bad.. I am going to try to make it up in the next few weeks.. Painted a new body...Need to get a set of foams...Hope everyone is doing well... Any new rule changes to 17.5 1/12 before I come back...:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Still 17.5/open, but we are using rubber tires. Just joking, we're still using foams. I crack myself up with these lame jokes people!


----------



## indy-25

Anyone looking for a year old TC5R? I have mine for sale, I bought it last year brand new and ran it 5 times and won with it a couple times. I have about $80 in new parts for the car and a four sets of tires. 

look to try and get $250 out of it with parts, its been sitting on my shelf for over a year now.

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## Railroader

Is Traxxas just making one of everything now? What possible market does this fill? Hillrod?

http://www.redrc.net/2011/05/traxxa...mpaign=Feed:+RedRc2+(Red+RC+-+RC+Car+News+DF)


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Is Traxxas just making one of everything now? What possible market does this fill? Hillrod?
> 
> http://www.redrc.net/2011/05/traxxa...mpaign=Feed:+RedRc2+(Red+RC+-+RC+Car+News+DF)


Thats for the entry level hillrod. The Busch series car is designed for the more experienced hillrod, and the cup car is for the professional hillrod


----------



## cwoods34

Who all will be there tomorrow? If there will be a solid group for Trojan TC I'll show up


----------



## Kevin Cole

Define "solid group"...just come out and have some fun yo.

Martin is leading the points with 2 weeks remaining...now lets get some guys out and make him earn the Series Championship.

*We will have a Friday Night Summer Time Blues Point Series starting in mid-June...with a Champion in each class and a concourse competition as well.


----------



## Railroader

I'll be ther, and that's all that matters.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Define "solid group"...just come out and have some fun yo.
> 
> Martin is leading the points with 2 weeks remaining...now lets get some guys out and make him earn the Series Championship.
> 
> *We will have a Friday Night Summer Time Blues Point Series starting in mid-June...with a Champion in each class and a concourse competition as well.


Dang, I thought I took the lead last week with him missing it.

Looks like I got some more work cut out for me.

Ill be there either way.


----------



## cwoods34

I guess I do need to redeem myself after last week


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I guess I do need to redeem myself after last week


Yeah you do. You let me beat you....thats never a good thing. 

We both need to step it up if we are serious about going to Vegas in a few months


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there tomorrow to run Sportsman TC, VTA and Mini's. Looking forward to some Friday night racing..


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> Yeah you do. You let me beat you....thats never a good thing.
> 
> We both need to step it up if we are serious about going to Vegas in a few months


Are you guys going. Since the race is in Oct. I will probably go.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112

dragrace said:


> Are you guys going. Since the race is in Oct. I will probably go.
> 
> Steve Dunn


I am for sure, and I think Cody is on the fence about it


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I plan on racing Sportsman TC tomorrow as I'm trying to setup/tune a FT TC4 I've been working on this week. 

I will also have my VTA & Mini Cooper.


----------



## Railroader

It's 



!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Umm can I have Thursday back please...lol


----------



## cwoods34

Yes, on the fence. A very tall, pointy fence! I'd like to get the mod car halfway competitive before then, too.


----------



## cwoods34

Good thing we race Friday NIGHT.

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=ZE6cUKamsb0


----------



## Railroader

Mobile links to youtube don't work so well. Unless you meant to link to some bizarre chinese/american cartoon about growing up.


----------



## jonesy112

weird, it worked perfect on my phone....

and tom your evil, even though didnt click on your link, just the sight of her made me start humming it. Thankfully codys video was equal in level of awesomeness to your videos suckiness. lol


----------



## jonesy112

This is the link cody was trying to post :thumbsup:


----------



## jammer

jonesy112 said:


> http://youtu.be/vxWTGGhbHjA
> 
> This is the link cody was trying to post :thumbsup:


wow someone did a great edit job bwahahahahah


----------



## cwoods34

Video worked fine for me!

Tom, are you talking about Pokemon ?

Speaking of Thursday......

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=0amAVKwF07M


----------



## cwoods34

You're right, the links do NOT work on a PC/Mac. :freak:

As soon as this battery finishes charging I shall be on my way.......


----------



## Railroader

Had a BLAST!!! I am hooked on 17.5.

Thanks for such a good time guys.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

Once I gave up trying to make my new transponder work and borrowed one from Tom, I had a blast in 17.5!

Looking forward to Friday.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Had a BLAST!!! I am hooked on 17.5.
> 
> Thanks for such a good time guys.


now we just need to get you hooked on mod tc!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Glad to see the newcomers to 17.5 TC having a good time and enjoying themselves. The more the merrier as far as Im concerned.


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> Glad to see the newcomers to 17.5 TC having a good time and enjoying themselves. The more the merrier as far as Im concerned.


 Oh yea I agree, can't wait till next Fri we should be down for some 17.5 action.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> now we just need to get you hooked on mod tc!!!


I'm not sure the Tamiya plastic tub chassis could compete. Though if I had a 417 I would feel like a winner no matter what.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'm not sure the Tamiya plastic tub chassis could compete. Though if I had a 417 I would feel like a winner no matter what.


If you had a 417 you wouldn't run it. It would sit on a revolving pedistal with mirror and lights under it. And a red velvet rope around it.....and aarmed bodyguard infront of it


----------



## Railroader

Duh, winning!


----------



## cwoods34

As Jonesy said, the more guys racing one class the better. And the faster everyone will get. You'll have to watch out for Hammer..... his car is really good. I feel weird saying that about a TC5........ and that's the 2nd time I've complimented a TC5 in the past couple of weeks!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I feel weird saying that about a TC5........ and that's the 2nd time I've complimented a TC5 in the past couple of weeks!


are you feeling ok cody?


----------



## RHammer

My TC5 is fast only because I've had Smith, Jones and Woods all helping me with the setup for the last month. I can't thank everyone enough. Now if i can just keep the car off the boards....


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> As Jonesy said, the more guys racing one class the better. And the faster everyone will get. You'll have to watch out for Hammer..... his car is really good. I feel weird saying that about a TC5........ and that's the 2nd time I've complimented a TC5 in the past couple of weeks!


Cody, if it will make you feel any better, you can help me improve my XRay.


----------



## Kevin Cole

So maybe I mount my new Rock Star Paints body from the showcase and drop in a 17.5 in the TC6 and run with all the cool guys...huh.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> So maybe I mount my new Rock Star Paints body from the showcase and drop in a 17.5 in the TC6 and run with all the cool guys...huh.


Looks like I need to get that other sedan body painted in the next week or two huh? Lol


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> So maybe I mount my new Rock Star Paints body from the showcase and drop in a 17.5 in the TC6 and run with all the cool guys...huh.


 Why yes you should


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin you have a PM.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey guys i have been absent a few race days, have I missed anything?

I might be able to come over on Wed if nothing else comes up. Who else might be available to race?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey Jonesy do you think you might be able to help out getting my TC5 dialed a little better. LOL just kidding I think it's fine just need a better driver and I know how much you hate my old snail.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

JW-I'll give you a call tomorrow...we're still wrapping up a day for all the Moms right now. I managed to sneak out of the room for the moment.

I'll be working outside on the yard & the house all day tomorrow...you can give me a call whenever it's convenient for you if that works better.


----------



## cwoods34

MicroRacerM18 said:


> Cody, if it will make you feel any better, you can help me improve my XRay.


I'd be glad to :thumbsup:

I think I've hit my TC5 quota for the year.


----------



## BadSign

Man, will I be glad when baseball, softball, track and soccer season end... I miss racing.


----------



## dragrace

I'll be there wed. running 13.5

Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I had fun last week rebuilding Kevin Cole's FT TC4 for the Sportman TC class. The setup I put on the car was very close to the manual. The car was very easy to drive and handled the numerous chicane's very well.

I had a great race with Bob Yelle in the main for the lead. After a poor start (self-inflicted), I was able to catch back up to Bob but was never able to pass him. I kept the pressure up for several minutes, but Bob never made a big enough mistake for me to capitalize on.

----------

On a related note, I was reusing some old electronics to get the car back on the track. I put a Novak XXL FM receiver in the car which worked great. If anyone has an old Futaba FM transmitter (like a Futaba 3PD) laying around that is in good working condition, let me know (if it is inexpensive).


----------



## redrider1940

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I had fun last week rebuilding Kevin Cole's FT TC4 for the Sportman TC class. The setup I put on the car was very close to the manual. The car was very easy to drive and handled the numerous chicane's very well.
> 
> I had a great race with Bob Yelle in the main for the lead. After a poor start (self-inflicted), I was able to catch back up to Bob but was never able to pass him. I kept the pressure up for several minutes, but Bob never made a big enough mistake for me to capitalize on.
> 
> ----------
> 
> On a related note, I was reusing some old electronics to get the car back on the track. I put a Novak XXL FM receiver in the car which worked great. If anyone has an old Futaba FM transmitter (like a Futaba 3PD) laying around that is in good working condition, let me know (if it is inexpensive).



Did you use any sway bars on the TC4? What gear configuration did you end up with?


----------



## PDK RACING

Anyone going to run 17.5 open with foam tyres on wednesday..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

- I ended up with the *medium sway bar* on the *back* of the TC4.
- I was running a Tamiya 540J Silvercan motor with a 64 pitch 84 spur/38 pinion for a FDR of 5.52 (*84/38 * 2.5* internal TC3/TC4 gearbox ratio = *5.52 FDR*)
- I was using *Sweep 32 tires*.

I gave Kevin Cole a copy of a setup sheet for that car. If I run it again this week, I might try stiffer springs or make some roll center adjustments.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well it looks like I will not be able to make it out for racing on Wed. Most likely I will have to wait until Fri to do any racing. The wife is not going to be available after work and I will need to go home and let the dog out so I can't see driving back up to Indy at the cost of fuel right now and besides with 37 jacked up at 465 I might not even get back up there before the first heat. I talked to Jason Wright earlier tonight and he is planning on racing 17.5 1/12 and TC Fri. and I will try to get Riddle out there too but he might be holding out for Q scale on Sat. Well see. Dunn and Chuck, will you guys be able to run on Fri? Oh yeah if anyone has a WGT and is going this Fri. let me know and I for sure will be there for that come #ell or high water I can't stand missing WGT.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

I'll be there Friday for WGT and either 1/12-17.5 or 17.5TC


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'll be there Friday for WGT and either 1/12-17.5 or 17.5TC


I've voting 17.5 tc for you Tom. 

Cody, open mod foam TC? I got a ton of magenta jacos trued and ready to go


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

When I bought my most recent TC3, it came with four sets of "SOREX" tires/wheels. 24s and 28s. They seem to work fine. Any feedback on SOREX? The seller said its what they ran on carpet mostly at his track in California.

I was going to sell them on ebay, but unless the Sweeps are substantially better, I might as well just keep what I've got and run them don't you think?


----------



## jonesy112

IndyHobbies.com said:


> When I bought my most recent TC3, it came with four sets of "SOREX" tires/wheels. 24s and 28s. They seem to work fine. Any feedback on SOREX? The seller said its what they ran on carpet mostly at his track in California.
> 
> I was going to sell them on ebay, but unless the Sweeps are substantially better, I might as well just keep what I've got and run them don't you think?


I would keep them and run them. I ran sorex 32's last week and didnt notice much difference at all from the sweeps in the 17.5 class. 

For the little money you would get for them on ebay, i think you would be better off running them.


----------



## AquaRacer

Jonesy,

Do you think that the Sorex tires will have a longer lifespan than the sweeps do?? Do they provide as much grip at RCAR as the Sweeps do? Just interested in your .02 cents on the tires..


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> Jonesy,
> 
> Do you think that the Sorex tires will have a longer lifespan than the sweeps do?? Do they provide as much grip at RCAR as the Sweeps do? Just interested in your .02 cents on the tires..


I think the sorex tires might last a bit longer, I had a used set on that I ran all night with no noticable wear on them so I assume the life would be longer than the sweeps. Im currently getting about 15 runs out of a set of sweeps.

That being said, they seemed to handle about like the solaris tires that I tried. They worked good, but not as good as the sweeps. Car just never felt realy planted like it does with the sweeps. I noticed about a tenth to tenth and a half difference between the solaris and sweeps, I would expect the sorex's to be less than that (maybe .07 to .1)

Im going to keep running the sweeps (unless a spec tire rule is put into place, hint hint ;-) just because im faster on them and they feel better to me and my setup. For the sportsman guys and drivers who arent searching for that very last tenth of a second, the Sorexs will perform fine. 

i think that was alot closer to .14 cents for ya Brian lol.


----------



## AquaRacer

Thanks for the .14 cents there Jonesy!! LOL

Just seeing what someone thought about the tires and their possible application towards Sportsman TC. 

When you say 15 runs on the Sweeps, do you mean 15 individual heats correct?

Thanks for the valuable input..

Cya all on Friday!!!


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> Thanks for the .14 cents there Jonesy!! LOL
> 
> Just seeing what someone thought about the tires and their possible application towards Sportsman TC.
> 
> When you say 15 runs on the Sweeps, do you mean 15 individual heats correct?
> 
> Thanks for the valuable input..
> 
> Cya all on Friday!!!


Yeah, or the equivilent of 15 individual heats. Like if i go out to practice, run 2 minutes, come in make a change and go back out for another minute or two, im only counting that as one run.


----------



## cwoods34

Hopefully I can make it out Friday evening. If so, I will be using a set of Sweeps I got from someone else and I will be putting runs number 18, 19, and 20 on them. I've used them the past couple of weekends.

I don't think I would even practice with them at a high traction event, but they are worn enough that they grip well at R/CAR, since Fridays typically don't have more than 1 foam class. Also, the past few weekends have seen cooler evenings and nights, and the track gets a little greasy when the temperature drops. 

I NEVER bother cleaning my tires, and last Friday I actually made an effort to and it helped grip considerably, because the track got greasy by the main. You may not see it too well but it builds up on the tire!

JONESY --- if you find someone else to run foam TC I'll gladly do it. A quick setup change and the car will be "close enough". Certainly closer than I could ever get it on rubber tires :hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey I will run Mod TC if I can buy or barrow a set from you Jonesy. I am all for Foam tire. It might catch on if a foam tire rule were enforced say to make a compound the spec tire like your magenta's or a Purples. At least with foam we can run them to the rims if we don't chunk them. I too only get about 15-18 runs on a set of Sweeps before I split them and I have noticed they start showing the "ring of death" at around 10-12 runs. That is a Jonesy term.LOL In the defense for the sweeps they out handle almost anything out there but at the cost of tire life. Seems kind of wasteful for club racing. I too would like to see a harder spec tire out there like a Jaco blues. Keeping costs as low as we can and still keeping it fast enough to be fun is the only way any R/C is going to survive right now. For example I drive from Martinsville to Indy everyday and it cost about $12 per day for gas just for that trip. I know it could be cheaper but I refuse to drive a 4 cylinder foreign car. My r/c funds are the first thing to get budgeted before anything else.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

Id like to get my hands on that set of OG sweeps that they are using as a spec tire for the x-ray challenge series. Supposedly they last way way longer than normal sweeps and handle just as well.


----------



## Lugnutz

Hey Kevin, how about a points up-date.


----------



## jonesy112

Lugnutz said:


> Hey Kevin, how about a points up-date.


hes still alive....holy crap. Where have you been hiding at mr cobb (and dont give me this im busy at work crap lol)


----------



## Railroader

Hillrod.


Carry on, nothing to see in this post.


----------



## jonesy112

esp not a tundra body that has wet paint on it



Railroader said:


> Hillrod.
> 
> 
> Carry on, nothing to see in this post.


----------



## indymodz

Im gonna try to make it out Friday for some 17.5 stock sedan if enough show up.


----------



## jonesy112

indymodz said:


> Im gonna try to make it out Friday for some 17.5 stock sedan if enough show up.


There will def be enough there to race....we had 8 or 9 there last friday


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> esp not a tundra body that has wet paint on it


WHAT?!?! Proof!!! I demands it!!!


----------



## Railroader

My precious.... [/Gollum]


----------



## Kevin Cole

Lugnutz said:


> Hey Kevin, how about a points up-date.


I updated the points and posted them at the track tonight...I will get an update posted here on the thread tomorrow when I return to the track.

This Friday is week # 10...the final week of the winter/spring series.


----------



## cwoods34

GM is the top-selling manufacturer/brand in China....... so I hope you don't drive a GM product, either.


----------



## Railroader

Huh?


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> GM is the top-selling manufacturer/brand in China....... so I hope you don't drive a GM product, either.


IT'S ON NOW

ACURA- Asia's Curse Upon Rural America, Always Catching Up, Rarely Ahead
BMW- Bavarian Money Waster, Bavarian Manure Wagon
CHRYSLER-Company Has Recommended You Start Learning Engine Repair 
DODGE-Doing Overhauls Daily Gets Expensive
FIAT-Fix it again, Tony!
FORD-From Our Reject Department,,,,,,,,,,, I HAVE A TON FOR THIS BRAND
HONDA -Had One, Never Did Again
HYUNDAI- Here's Y U Never Drive An Import
KIA- Korean Imitation Accord
MITSUBISHI-Manufactured In Taiwan Sold Under British Influence Shipped Here Incomplete
NISSAN-Nobody Intelligent Sorrowfully Saying Ahhh Nutz
SUBARU-Stupid Urbanites Bumbling Around Rural Areas
TOYOTA-This One You Oughta Tow Away
VOLVO-Very Odd Looking Vehicular Object
VW-Virtually Worthless


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> SUBARU-Stupid Urbanites Bumbling Around Rural Areas


Now that one was the funniest. (apologies to our Subaru-employed crowd)

While I worked for GM we always called them Generous Motors.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I wonder if anyone has come up with acronyms for R/C manufacturers? On second thought, I hope not.

-------------------------------

On a more positive note, who is in for some Friday night on-road racing this week? I will be there with VTA, Mini Cooper, and Sportmans TC.


----------



## Railroader

Tamiya - The Awesomest Models You Instantly Adore.

We really don't need to do anymore do we?


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> On a more positive note, who is in for some Friday night on-road racing this week? I will be there with VTA, Mini Cooper, and Sportmans TC.


Me. I'll bring it all and decide at the last minute what to run. That's how I roll.


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be there for 17.5


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there with Sportsman TC, VTA & Mini's. Looking forward to some Friday night racing!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Me. I'll bring it all and decide at the last minute what to run. That's how I roll.


A chuck pfaler in training....only with a severe and unhealthy Tamiya addiction.


----------



## cwoods34

Ha! Haven't heard some of those before!

Team ASSociated. That's all I'm gonna say. They are Chinese, too


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> A chuck pfaler in training....only with a severe and unhealthy Tamiya addiction.


Oh, if you'd have raced with me a little more than a year ago you would have seen that I would have brought one of everything AND tried to run one of everything. I was even accused of racing dirty socks at one time.

Now I just focus on two classes max and my abilities have improved greatly and I have a better time at the track.

Now if I could just commit to the GOOD Tamiya stuff I could be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## AquaRacer

Here he goes on about the Tamiya Stuff again!! He He He!! Can't say much myself, I have an M0-5 and have a blast with it. Just had to say something!!! Is it Friday yet?? Somewhere in this vast world it is!!


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I was even accused of racing dirty socks at one time.


I think that's my best line ever.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Oh, if you'd have raced with me a little more than a year ago you would have seen that I would have brought one of everything AND tried to run one of everything. I was even accused of racing dirty socks at one time.
> 
> Now I just focus on two classes max and my abilities have improved greatly and I have a better time at the track.
> 
> Now if I could just commit to the GOOD Tamiya stuff I could be a force to be reckoned with.


You do own the good tamiya stuff, it just looks a hell of a lot like a toyata tundra instead of a 417. :thumbsup:


----------



## Railroader

We racing Tundras now!?! 55 turns baby!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Friday Night*









* * * *Doors Open at 4pm............Racing at 7pm * * * 

This is the last week of the current Friday Night Point Series*

*We will also be racing on the R/CAR Carpet Road Course this Sunday at Noon...doors open at 8am.

Sunday On-Road Racing has dried up since the ROAR Region 5 Race and Easter...
this will be our last Sunday until fall(other than the June 19 event).

We will continue with our Wednesday & Friday Night On-Road programs all summer long.

 * I have a special On-Road Race for you guys on Sunday June 19 in conjunction with another event at the Fairgrounds. It will only cost $10 to race and will be a perfect platform to promote our racing & hobby.*


----------



## smokefan

I will put it on my calender to attend the June 19th race


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

This post is for RAILROADER.....

Tamiya did make a 1/12 scale car. Here is a link to a version of it (http://tamiyaclub.com/car.asp?id=52). It is the Tamiya Newman Porsche 956.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I want to know if we can race this class this summer?


----------



## dragrace

_ * I have a special On-Road Race for you guys on Sunday June 19 in conjunction with another event at the Fairgrounds. It will only cost $10 to race and will be a perfect platform to promote our racing & hobby._[/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/quote]

Kevin, Lets get some info about the race on June 19th up and I will try and get the Cincy, Cleveland and Michigan crew to attend.

Steve


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> This post is for RAILROADER.....
> 
> Tamiya did make a 1/12 scale car. Here is a link to a version of it (http://tamiyaclub.com/car.asp?id=52). It is the Tamiya Newman Porsche 956.


If only.... :dude:











Actually, I already own a Tamiya 1/12th scale vehicle.


It is called The Lunchbox!


----------



## smokefan

on our way


----------



## jonesy112

Ill be there guys, but only for the second qualifier and main......had two helmets come up that need to be done tommorrow.....and got dropped off last night.


----------



## jtsbell

I would like to post that Brock Ryan Arms arrived at 11:29 Friday night,8.2Lbs 19.5 long.Mom&baby doing fine,can't say that for Cody!!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Congratulations to Cody & Mom on the healthy Baby boy!!


----------



## smokefan

Congrats Grandpa Jack, Cody and Mom!!!! I bet CaptnJack is already putting Brocks first Schumacher together LOL


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time racing last night!!! Thanks Kevin, Angie and Matt for all you do.


----------



## Railroader

Congrats to Cap'n'Jack and Cody and his family!


----------



## Railroader

Had a great night, despite the hundreds of dollars of electronics I smoked in the 17.5! I think the ESC is toast along with the motor. I'll send it into Novak for their $40 repair service. The motor had issues (caused by me) to begin with and I probably shouldn't have ran it, but it was a fast motor and I wanted to take advantage of it.

WGT is a blast to drive, I don't understand why more people don't run the class. If anyone wants to give it a try, you are free to run mine in a heat or two.


----------



## cwoods34

The 17.5 class is getting fast! Despite the summer weather there is still a solid group showing up. Hopefully everyone continues to come to R/CAR so that we can have a huge crowd this coming winter season.


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy, I found the build thread for that awesome RV and station wagon.

http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46775


----------



## ThrottleKing

.

WGT is a blast to drive, I don't understand why more people don't run the class. If anyone wants to give it a try, you are free to run mine in a heat or two.[/QUOTE]

+1
Jeremiah Ward


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> The 17.5 class is getting fast! Despite the summer weather there is still a solid group showing up. Hopefully everyone continues to come to R/CAR so that we can have a huge crowd this coming winter season.


+1:thumbsup: I know thanks to Mr Woods we will be continuing to run 17.5 from now on. Kyle and I are having a BLAST!!!!


----------



## Railroader

Welp, upon further investigation, I smoked two 17.5 motors and one ESC. Replacement ordered. Hopefully will arrive by Friday or else I will run the SportsmanTC class.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I will be at the track Sunday.

If anyone wants to race in the Sportsman Class (but doesn't have a car of their own) let me know. I will have R/Car's FT TC4 Sportsman car in my pit area and will be happy to be pit crew for it for the day.

I plan on racing VTA and will also have my Mini Cooper.

See everyone at the track.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Who's going to be there for 1/12? 17.5? 13.5?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Just heard from Junior Norton and he is coming out tomorrow for some Big Rug on-road.

Chris-Dunn mentioned coming out and he will run 13.5...not sure if Jeremiah or Riddle will be out...Riddle ran q-scale today and looked real good. 

The best sure thing for 12th scale is Wednesday nights...call me tomorrow and I'll let you know who shows up early.
(I can put you in a Touring Car for the day)


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> Jonesy, I found the build thread for that awesome RV and station wagon.
> 
> http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=46775


That's incredible.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

RAILROADER, you've got a PM


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Well, I didn't get to come race today, but I did get a new body airbrushed for my Sportsman TC. I'll keep beating up the one I've been using a little longer before I start abusing this one. Its an HPI Honda Prelude. Faskolor metallic orange, neon orange and white. Its on my TC3 chassis.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good times today. Not a real good turn out but enough to have two classes, 17.5 TC and Sportsman TC. I know we have a few TC classes already but most of the consensus or at least the several people I have spoken to that are currently running 17.5 are being very positive towards the idea of moving to a spec foam tire. The spec tire compound hasn't been decided yet but I believe some have suggested the compound be the same at all four corners and the tire manufacturer is most likely between BSR and TM. I would imagine we would need to test some different compounds from each company and weigh the costs to performance and go from there. Today we also talked about running it a 13.5 spec esc class so that we don't have two 17.5 classes. The hotter motor was suggested to take advantage of the better traction and handling available with foam but not too powerful to dramatically increase tire wear and negate the purpose of this class which is to save on operating costs over the long run. The good rubber tires just don't cut it when it comes to tire life even when you take care of them and a good set of magenta's or purples will outlast them by several races. There are also many guys with tire lathes to help out the guys that don't so that shouldn't be an issue either. Please respond with you input as it does matter so that we might be able to come to agreements and get this class going.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## indy-25

Hey all if someone is looking for a good starting point to run RC GT or rubber TC look at my link:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3777195#post3777195

My tc5 is for sale.

Thanks,
Jacob


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I would be ok with a spec Rubber tire for 17.5. I have no desire to run foams in 17.5 though my .02


----------



## racer357

The foam tired touring car classes went away for a reason. It is NOT more cost effective to run foam.

In theory if you had 6 guys that would run 3 heats and a main without ever touching each other, Maybe. Chunking a foam tire every other heat is not cheap. I know I don't come out any play at this time, but I had to weigh in on this topic.


Foam touring = good way to kill touring again!


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Good times today. Not a real good turn out but enough to have two classes, 17.5 TC and Sportsman TC. I know we have a few TC classes already but most of the consensus or at least the several people I have spoken to that are currently running 17.5 are being very positive towards the idea of moving to a spec foam tire. The spec tire compound hasn't been decided yet but I believe some have suggested the compound be the same at all four corners and the tire manufacturer is most likely between BSR and TM. I would imagine we would need to test some different compounds from each company and weigh the costs to performance and go from there. Today we also talked about running it a 13.5 spec esc class so that we don't have two 17.5 classes. The hotter motor was suggested to take advantage of the better traction and handling available with foam but not too powerful to dramatically increase tire wear and negate the purpose of this class which is to save on operating costs over the long run. The good rubber tires just don't cut it when it comes to tire life even when you take care of them and a good set of magenta's or purples will outlast them by several races. There are also many guys with tire lathes to help out the guys that don't so that shouldn't be an issue either. Please respond with you input as it does matter so that we might be able to come to agreements and get this class going.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I am totally against moving 17.5 blinky to a spec foam time. That totally alienates our class and club from every other track in the country bascially. 
I would love to see us to go a spec rubber tire to keep tire costs down for the club racing, but I really think moving it to a foam tire class is the worst thing we can do. 

Me and Cody Woods had talked about moving our mod cars to foam TC just to play around with, but thats it. That wont take either one of us away from the 17.5 class. I dont want to cut down the car counts in 17.5 rubber at all. I would rather have 18 guys in one class than 9 in two different touring car classes. (thats assuming we dont count VTA and Sportsman TC)


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Wanna kick the touring car classes in the nuts... run foams again. Racers have bought in to and are accepting the spec sweep tires so build on that and the 2011 / 2012 fall / winter season will be spectacular!


----------



## Miller Time

Guys, reality check time.....first I am among the biggest advocates of foam tire. IF the class was to take off I would have a Foam car on the first day of next carpet season.....that said, foam died for a reason and was no body (except us diehards) wants to true tires to ribbon thin and nobody wants to have to change gearing as tires wear. Foam is awesome and they run on a rail, ask Cody Woods, he has around last year when I still ran my Foam TC, laps tighter than the 1/12 stocks and faster than the rubber TC. for what it is worth, FOAM TC IS FASTER LAPTIMES THAN MOD RUBBER AND THAT IS THE PRO MOD GUYS.....untill the nation reawakens the sleeping beauty of foam TC, R/Car should let it rest.

For what it is worth Carpet Nats '09., last year for a decent Foam turnout. Tri-State Hobbies put 3 guys in the A-main Foam TC (2 of thise guys run Big Rug now, would likely have been 4 but Favian was not there.


----------



## cwoods34

As Jonesy said, I would only be converting my mod car for the fun of it. I would continue to run stock rubber.

I also don't think it is necessary to spec tires for club racing, unless it was a foam class with 10+ racers, but even then 1/12 doesn't. As for rubber, if you plan on running any big events you already know which tires to use. If you don't like the life span of Sweeps, you can run anything. I personally like Sweeps even for club racing because at the moment traction never gets high enough for Jaco's or a 36 to work great (on my car anyway). 

It would be awesome to get 1 or 2 more guys for mod rubber so we could actually have some races. I've only had maybe 10 or 12 minutes of track time with mine


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of, I'll probably come up Wednesday for some practice........


----------



## Kevin Cole

This has all been misunderstood...

We have a small group that want to play around with foam tires over the summer as a second or third class.

OUR 17.5 RUBBER CLASS IS STAYING LIKE IT IS.

The foam tire thing would be a club class for a small group of friends (That have more than one TC) to play around with until fall.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Tamiya Knight Hauler Tractor-Trailer!*

Here's the video I've been trying to complete for some time. This rig is not owned by Tom anymore, but its still an AWESOME machine to see for anyone who appreciates scale R/C.


----------



## Railroader

That video turned out nice. Almost makes me wish I wouldn't have sold the truck!


----------



## Railroader

I think the 17.5/rubber class is going to be huge next Fall. And I think the current rules are PERFECT and the only reason to change them would be to adhere to any changes a national rules set follows. Having recently made the jump up form the SportsmanTC class I can appreciate the class a bit better. (PS: have the rules been update on the R/Car website? They were wrong a week ago)

My 2¢: Although the rubber tires have a limited lifespan, they are at least more consistent in the lifespan than foam tires. You may get 30% more life out of foam if they are treated perfectly, but a mild collision and you could chunk a tire in your first run on a new set. The guys who I talked to who are interested are mostly just playing around and wanted to run a 2nd class. I'd encourage those guys to look into either WGT or 1/12 if you want to run foams. I am getting about the same life out of my WGT tires as I am a set of sweeps, and I run the WGT tires a lot harder. Of course, I know running foams on a spare TC you already own is a lot cheaper than picking up a new pan car chassis.


----------



## cwoods34

The 17.5 class will be the BIGGEST class this coming season without a doubt. We've had a number of racers come out of the Sportsman class into it with success, and everyone is getting faster..... along with the out-of-towners, making the top 6 or 8 at R/CAR will be quite the accomplishment. The talent pool is getting deeper every raceday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Did I mention Junior was here Sunday and plans to start racing with us on Friday Nights in 17.5 Rubber Sedan.
He said he would try to get some of the others to come over with him when they can.


----------



## Railroader

Very nice!


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Did I mention Junior was here Sunday and plans to start racing with us on Friday Nights in 17.5 Rubber Sedan.
> He said he would try to get some of the others to come over with him when they can.


Awesome....racing with guys at juniors level of driving will only make all of us step up and be faster. I would say is it fall indoor season yet, but i think the summer friday night series is going to be great as well.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> This has all been misunderstood...
> 
> We have a small group that want to play around with foam tires over the summer as a second or third class.
> 
> OUR 17.5 RUBBER CLASS IS STAYING LIKE IT IS.
> 
> The foam tire thing would be a club class for a small group of friends (That have more than one TC) to play around with until fall.


I guess I forgot to make that point in my post. Yeah what he said. Sorry for the confusion. :beatdeadhorse:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Friday nights........ what would you be doing besides RC racing?!?!? SERIOUSLY! :hat:


----------



## jonesy112

please no more rebecca black videos to answer codys question Tom!


----------



## PDK RACING

Guys this rubber - foam battle can be easily solved. New class foaber. Foams in front, rubber in the rear


----------



## trerc

PDK RACING said:


> Guys this rubber - foam battle can be easily solved. New class foaber. Foams in front, rubber in the rear


Brilliant


----------



## smokefan

Kevin are you still thinking on possibly specing a rubber tire for club races?


----------



## cwoods34

How about everyone posts what tires you are using? We'll just see the variety or lack thereof.

Sweeps 32 for me. Occasionally some random crap on my mod car like some RP 28s.


----------



## Kevin Cole

smokefan said:


> Kevin are you still thinking on possibly specing a rubber tire for club races?


I think we have a good group of classes to run over the summer...and if a group of guys want to run Mod or Foam Tire TC for kicks I don't mind.

I'm not looking at new class structure until ROAR decides what they will run next season.

I would like to see more rubber tires tested for next season since the Sweeps seem to have a shorter life span and cut/come apart so easy.


----------



## indymodz

Sweeps for me, I've been very happy with them.


----------



## smokefan

We have been using sweep 32's


----------



## wlpjr2

I vote for Sweeps also. I can actually get them! These new OG Spec tires look very promising! http://www.sweepracingusa.com/product_info.php?cPath=40&products_id=326


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thanks Bill...and certainly a point to make.

Sweep has been about the only tire available this season...and not by Bills choice either. 

Sweep has supported the track, hobby shop, and the racers in Indy all season long.

Jaco was/is out of stock most of the season as well as the other 3-4 choices we have. Out of stock for Bill to order..and average joe .com shoppers of online hobby shops.

I agree with Bill about the new Sweep OG Spec tire and cant wait to test it from silvercan-mod at the track to see how it holds up. It just might answer what we need in a class or two.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Anyone interested...

Our friend Craig "the IceBox" Barrett still has a sweet CRC GENXL10 World GT available for sale. 

As y'all know he was relocated to the Chicago area with no place to run the car, just had a new baby, and would like to see it land at his home track...The Big Rug.

Let me know if you're interested and I can get in touch with Craig.

It comes with a newer 13.5, several misc parts, and a couple good bodies.

So if you're thinking of getting into World GT...Craig is R/CAR family and a trusted seller.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody & I run sweep 28 & 32 depends on track cond.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Jack...

Congrats on the new addition to Capt.Jack MotorSports(and R/CAR baby squad).

Tell Cody and your lovely daughter that Angie, Presley, and myself are thinking about them and can't wait to see the little blessing.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> please no more rebecca black videos to answer codys question Tom!


"Partyin' partyin' partyin' YEAH!"

It is pure evil that I actually know the lyrics after hearing that song once and can't get the tune out of my head for hours after anyone says the word "Friday".


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> Guys this rubber - foam battle can be easily solved. New class foaber. Foams in front, rubber in the rear


That's what I said! [/CARTMAN]


smokefan said:


> Kevin are you still thinking on possibly specing a rubber tire for club races?


Not a bad idea, but probably not necessary.


cwoods34 said:


> How about everyone posts what tires you are using? We'll just see the variety or lack thereof.
> 
> Sweeps 32 for me. Occasionally some random crap on my mod car like some RP 28s.


Sweeps32 and sometimes HPI belted X-Patterns on Tamiya tires (what else!?!)

The sweeps have more grip but the HPIs are more consistent.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Anyone interested...
> 
> Our friend Craig "the IceBox" Barrett still has a sweet CRC GENXL10 World GT available for sale.
> 
> As y'all know he was relocated to the Chicago area with no place to run the car, just had a new baby, and would like to see it land at his home track...The Big Rug.
> 
> Let me know if you're interested and I can get in touch with Craig.
> 
> It comes with a newer 13.5, several misc parts, and a couple good bodies.
> 
> So if you're thinking of getting into World GT...Craig is R/CAR family and a trusted seller.


Craig was fun to race/fellowship with and he kept his stuff in top condition. This would be a good purchase for anyone.


----------



## Railroader

4th post.


----------



## jammer

I hear that this guy drives for associated....bwahahahahaha


----------



## Miller Time

jammer said:


> I hear that this guy drives for associated....bwahahahahaha
> 
> YouTube - rc nitro car chase


looks like the scene from the Clint Eastwood movie (Sudden Impact??). If it was it was Jammin Jay Halsey, interesting note they did not think the nitro RC-10 could keep up with the 1:1 car.....needless to say they had to do a retake and have Jay slow down  and if I remember correctly it was an elecric 7cell mod with nitro sound dubbed in


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Railroader said:


> "Partyin' partyin' partyin' YEAH!"
> 
> It is pure evil that I actually know the lyrics after hearing that song once and can't get the tune out of my head for hours after anyone says the word "Friday".


I have the same problem with two daughters in my house too. It is EVIL!!!

:freak::drunk:


----------



## Fasthound

*Sportsman TC*

I have partially read through this string and I would appreciate some assistance on the Sportsman TC rules. Here is what I have: an old Losi XXX-S, ProtoForm Mazda 6 body, Trinity 17.5 motor, Mamba Max Pro SC. No tires or battery as of yet. I want to play some on-road this summer on Fridays. Can I run Sportsman with my 17.5 and the Mamba in Spec mode? Thanks!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Fasthound said:


> I have partially read through this string and I would appreciate some assistance on the Sportsman TC rules. Here is what I have: an old Losi XXX-S, ProtoForm Mazda 6 body, Trinity 17.5 motor, Mamba Max Pro SC. No tires or battery as of yet. I want to play some on-road this summer on Fridays. Can I run Sportsman with my 17.5 and the Mamba in Spec mode? Thanks!


Is there anyway someone from R/car that can please make up a pdf rule sheet for the Sportsman TC class and post it for us to use to get ready for the fall? List all important info like weight, motors, esc's allowed, bodies, wheels and tires etc. Something we can print off and have would be awesome. Thanks and good day.


----------



## Railroader

Can't run a 17.5 in SportsmanTC, the 17.5 will be WAY too fast. Will the Mamba run a brushed motor? If so, you can get silver can motors (which are legal for SportsmanTC along with 25.5 motors) for less than $20.

Do you mean the stock 17.5 class? If you mean that class and NOT SportsmanTC, then the 17.5 and Mamba in Spec Mode would be legal in that class.


----------



## Railroader

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is there anyway someone from R/car that can please make up a pdf rule sheet for the Sportsman TC class and post it for us to use to get ready for the fall? List all important info like weight, motors, esc's allowed, bodies, wheels and tires etc. Something we can print off and have would be awesome. Thanks and good day.


The current rules on R/Car's website are accurate except for the "Expert Sedan" class. The difference is current rules are Spec Mode ("blinky") for the ESC in the Expert Sedan class. http://www.rcarindy.com/2010_2011_RCAR_On_Road_Classes_Rules.pdf

[Kevin posted the link to a PDF below]


----------



## THE READER

Railroader said:


> The current rules on R/Car's website are accurate except for the "Expert Sedan" class. The difference is current rules are Spec Mode ("blinky") for the ESC in the Expert Sedan class. http://www.rcarindy.com/2010_2011_RCAR_On_Road_Classes_Rules.pdf
> 
> 
> _[From what I can remember - can other guys chime in on the red text]_
> *SportsmanTC*
> Chassis: Any 4WD Touring Car Chassis
> Motor: 17.5 Brushless or Johnson Silver Can Brushed
> Speed Control: Non-programmable I think this was the agreed upon rule - may have been VTA-Spec ESC
> Tires: Open Rubber Tire - Sweep32 and HPI x-patterns are proven tires
> Body: Any ROAR/IFMAR approved body Min. Ride Ht.5mm/ Min.Wt.1450g I'm not sure on weight either


Tom i think you ment 25.5 motor not 17.5


----------



## cwoods34

Considering how well the Sweeps grip, you shouldn't be surprised if they get gashes in them after run 16 or so. If you are ripping them before then, it is most likely a stray piece of lexan caught it or there is a setup issue/car is being overdriven. I'll agree though, they can be like time bombs after a good number of runs. No blowouts for me yet, although I probably just jinxed myself!

I'm all for keeping with the Sweeps if we need to spec a tire. Bill stocks them at a good price, too!


----------



## cwoods34

Also forgot to mention, it would be a good idea to check your car's weight. The more excess weight you have, the faster the tires wear. The car should be as close to the minimum weight as possible (1420 I think?) while still balanced. Just a thought


----------



## Railroader

THE READER said:


> Tom i think you ment 25.5 motor not 17.5


RIGHT!!! I fixed the previous post to the correct motor.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Also forgot to mention, it would be a good idea to check your car's weight. The more excess weight you have, the faster the tires wear. The car should be as close to the minimum weight as possible (1420 I think?) while still balanced. Just a thought


Im pretty sure ROAR changed the minimum weight is down to 1380 for the 17.5 rubber class.


----------



## Railroader

Rules from this page link: http://www.roarracing.com/?page_id=10 still list 1420g as the minimum weight for 4WD independent suspension TC classes except VTA. (section 8.10.5 - page 60)


----------



## cwoods34

I knew there was talk of it, wasn't sure if it had happened yet.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Here is the requested Sportsman TC Rules in PDF form.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Here is the requested Sportsman TC Rules in PDF form.


Not to nitpick, but shouldn't that be "any ROAR approved 2-cell LiPo". You wouldn't want someone to show up with a soft cased lipo, because you know someone would if it wasn't spelled out clearly in the rules.


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Im pretty sure ROAR changed the minimum weight is down to 1380 for the 17.5 rubber class.


I've heard 1380 and 1400, but currently the ROAR online rule book which is a living document updated as rules go into affect still says 1420 as of March 2011. 

Page 60
http://www.roarracing.com/downloads/2010_ROAR_Rule_Book.pdf


----------



## Miller Time

Railroader said:


> Not to nitpick, but shouldn't that be "any ROAR approved 2-cell LiPo". You wouldn't want someone to show up with a soft cased lipo, because you know someone would if it wasn't spelled out clearly in the rules.


Probably should just say hardcase, ROAR approved may exclude some guys with inexpensive hong kong brands


----------



## Railroader

Tru dat.


----------



## dragrace

Jeremiah and Tom,

My World GT Car is on it's way. I should have it Friday.

Steve Dunn


----------



## trerc

Miller Time said:


> looks like the scene from the Clint Eastwood movie (Sudden Impact??). If it was it was Jammin Jay Halsey, interesting note they did not think the nitro RC-10 could keep up with the 1:1 car.....needless to say they had to do a retake and have Jay slow down  and if I remember correctly it was an elecric 7cell mod with nitro sound dubbed in


That movie was called The Dead Pool.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I might be interested in that class too. What are the rules?


----------



## RHammer

I've been using sweeps in 17.5 spec and although i did have a blow out in the main last friday I'll stick with them. I have a set of Jaco blues on back order like the rest of the country though. Have to wait and see how those pan out.


----------



## racer357

I have a CRC Genx 10 WGT car I would sell completely ready to go, chassis, servo, tekin rs speedo, phantom 13.5 , 2 paitned and 1 clear body, and a good 1 s lipo. Also a full set of brand new foams. 500.00 ready to go. Add a receiver, charge it, RACE>


----------



## ThrottleKing

dragrace said:


> Jeremiah and Tom,
> 
> My World GT Car is on it's way. I should have it Friday.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Sweet:hat:

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Jeremiah and Tom,
> 
> My World GT Car is on it's way. I should have it Friday.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Awesome!


----------



## Railroader

Mach10_shooter said:


> I might be interested in that class too. What are the rules?


It is a very good class. A lot easier to work on and drive than 1/12th.

http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Railroader said:


> It is a very good class. A lot easier to work on and drive than 1/12th.
> 
> http://www.worldgtrc.com/World GT rules - 09.pdf


Thanks, I'll look into getting one together.


----------



## charlie2755

Will anyone run 17.5 TC tomorrow night?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Steve Dunn...

If you think about it, bring that laptop...we started racing outside last weekend and it would be a huge help to use it.


----------



## Miller Time

Kevin Cole said:


> Steve Dunn...
> 
> If you think about it, bring that laptop...we started racing outside last weekend and it would be a huge help to use it.


Especially for the Off-Road track right !!!


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there tonight with both cars but I will be leaving around 8:15 or so.


----------



## MicroRacerM18

cwoods34 said:


> How about everyone posts what tires you are using? We'll just see the variety or lack thereof.


I am using HPI x-patterns in 17.5. Left over from RCGT, I may switch but the budget demands I use these for now.


----------



## cwoods34

I have sets of tires you can feel free to borrow a day or two if you want, and I also have a set of belted RCGT tires mounted that have only been ran once I'd be willing to get rid of


----------



## Miller Time

see all it took was for someone to mention the rule book and now the rumors of 1380g are semi official
http://www.redrc.net/2011/05/roar-revise-touring-car-weight-limit/


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a really nice time racing last night. Thanks for dinner too Angie! Love those burgers!

On my silver can Tamiya motor that I'm running in Sportsman TC, the temp when I'm done of the motor is typically 95-105 degrees. Is that about right for one of those motors? Seems low. If so, can I gear up a little?


----------



## THE READER

IndyHobbies.com said:


> I had a really nice time racing last night. Thanks for dinner too Angie! Love those burgers!
> 
> On my silver can Tamiya motor that I'm running in Sportsman TC, the temp when I'm done of the motor is typically 95-105 degrees. Is that about right for one of those motors? Seems low. If so, can I gear up a little?


wow thats low,.--measure the temp thru the vent hole--, and if you can;t get to it , then check the temp thru the end bell .-- do not check the temp on the silver part of the motor. you will get a false reading.-- if your temp is still that low , then start adding more gear 
ps
140 and lower is to cold,--you need to be around 160 deg


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Another option to help temp the silvercan motors is to either paint a small section of the motor black or to put some black tape on the motor, and then temp the black area. If you are using an infrared temp device, you may also be able to adjust the reflectivity settings to get a more accurate reading on silver or highly reflective surfaces.

Last Sunday I was running a 84 spur / 41 pinion * 2.5 internal gearbox for a 5.12 FDR on my TC4 running a silvercan motor. I was able to turn a 11.4 lap with my fast 5 laps of 11.5. The internal temp of the motor came off the track at around 200 F after an 8 minute main. I am going to drop to a 40 pinion the next time I run and see if I can keep the motor closer to 180 F after 6 minutes.

My recommendation to anyone running *Sportsman with a Silvercan* would be to start with a *5.5 FDR* and then gear up or down. At that FDR your car should be about the same speed as most cars on the main straight. If it is not, you may need to gear up or replace the motor. The silvercan motors will stand up to a lot of use/abuse, but like all brushed motors will eventually fade. However, I have been using the same silvercan in my mini cooper for the equivalent of 6 months of weekly racing and it is still running strong.

----------

Let me take a moment to explain FDR for any of the newer racers. A higher numbered FDR is slower and a lower numbered FDR is faster. You figure out the FDR by taking the spur gear divided by the pinion gear and multiply by the internal gearbox ratio of the car you are racing. If you are running a class that is using a spec tire or tires that are the same diameter, you can compare your FDR to other racers. However if a class (foam for example) allows different diameter tires you will have to figure out rollout to compare the potential speed of cars. Getting back to FDR here is the forumla and a basic FDR chart that should help most sportman racers.

FDR = spur/pinion*gearbox ratio

*Sportman with Silvercan & Sweep tires & NO COOLING FAN* (your results will probably vary based on driving style)
5.1-5.2 FDR = very fast, motor temps will be 200+. Not recommended for tight/technical layouts
5.3-5.4 FDR = fast, motor temps will be around 180.
5.5-5.6 FDR = average speed, motor temps will be around 160. *Good starting point for all cars/layouts*
5.7-5.8 FDR = decent speed, motor temps will be around 140.
5.9-6.0 FDR = slower speed, motor temps will be around 120.

*Partial list of internal gearbox ratios for common cars *(seen at R/Car)
1.00 = Pan cars with solid axle rear diff (direct drive)
1.70 = Xray 007/009 (34t/20t pulleys)
1.80 = Schumacher Mi3/Mi4
1.90 = Xray 009 (38t/20t pulleys)
1.94 = Tamiya TRF417
2.00 = TC5/TC6
2.05 = Tamiya TA-05 V.2 (37t/18t pulleys = 2.0555555555555555)
2.25 = Tamiya TA05 (36t/16t pulleys)
2.50 = TC3/TC4
2.60 = Tamiya TT-01

Feel free to add/correct the above list.


----------



## Railroader

A good fan will also lower your engine temps 10-15º.


----------



## cwoods34

I can't remember the guys name  but I was trying to help someone else with gearing on a silver can, and with a 4.6 FDR the motor was 100-115 on various parts of the motor, so I put a 4.3 on it and he said it drove much better and came off 130ish from what I remember. I didn't get a chance to drive it, but I'm hoping my math was wrong because a 5.5 would've been horribly slow. I'm pretty sure I used 2.0 for the internal ratio (he has a TC4).


----------



## cwoods34

And for XRAY, if you have 34-tooth pulleys the internal drive will be 1.70, BUT if you run 38-tooth pulleys the internal will be 1.90  (assuming you run the stock 20-tooth center pulley). Just adding info!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

A couple of quick responses.

Thanks Tom for mentioning fans. Currently I am not running a fan on my Silvercan Sportsman car because I don't have a place to plug it into my receiver. I adjusted my post to reflect temps based on not running a fan.

Cody the TC4 uses a 2.5 internal ratio, so your math may have been off. If someone was running 4.3 FDR with a silvercan motor, the motor would have problem desoldered itself due to heat.

-----------

One thing I should mention about FDR in Sportsman is that the racers who are using Novak 25.5 brushless motors are going to a much lower numbered FDR compared to the Silvercan racers. I believe a good starting point for *25.5 motors in Sportsman is a 3.5 FDR*. Most VTA racers are running around 3.8 FDR at R/Car. Since the VTA tires are a bit larger than the Sportman tires, you should have to run a lowered numbered FDR to achieve the same speeds on the main straight.

As with any motor, check your temps after your heat/main. A Novak 25.5 motor without a fan if geared decently will come off the track around 160 degrees F. While you can run a Novak motor hotter than that, I would highly recommend that you don't run it hotter for an extended period. Unlike a Silvercan, there are electronic components in a brushless motors (sensors) that can be damaged by extreme temps. Here is a motor temp advisory from Novak that addresses this issue (http://www.teamnovak.com/tech_info/brushless_motor_notice/index.html).


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *Partial list of internal gearbox ratios for common cars *(seen at R/Car)
> 1.00 = Pan cars with solid axle rear diff
> 1.70 = Xray 007/009
> 1.80 = Schumacher Mi3/Mi4
> 2.00 = TC5/TC6
> 2.05 = Tamiya TA-05 V.2 (37t/17t pulleys)
> 2.50 = TC3/TC4
> 2.60 = Tamiya TT-01
> 
> Feel free to add/correct the above list.


2.25 = TA05 [36t/16t pulleys]
2.055 = TA05v.2 [37t/18t pulleys]
1.94 = TRF417


----------



## cwoods34

Yep, bad math on my part, thanks!

I'll be there tomorrow!


----------



## RHammer

Thanks for the FDR info. Great stuff. Hey speaking of fans. I have an esc that doesn't have a fan output. I wanted to know if i was better going out of the receiver or directly from the battery.


----------



## RHammer

Also can one use too much additive to tires? Wondering about your guy's thoughts.


----------



## Railroader

RHammer said:


> Thanks for the FDR info. Great stuff. Hey speaking of fans. I have an esc that doesn't have a fan output. I wanted to know if i was better going out of the receiver or directly from the battery.


You can use the "aux" or "batt" port on the receiver. You can also buy a "Y" harness if all of your outputs are being used.



RHammer said:


> Also can one use too much additive to tires? Wondering about your guy's thoughts.


Yes, if you soak the tires too much you will soften them too much. This is worse on VTA HPI Vintage tires, but can happen to all rubber tires. Some compounds are less aggressive such as Jack The Gripper. Paragon is good stuff, but use too much and you will over soften your tires.


----------



## RHammer

Railroader said:


> You can use the "aux" or "batt" port on the receiver. You can also buy a "Y" harness if all of your outputs are being used.
> 
> 
> 
> I do have the space on my receiver for the fan but i know the voltage is 7.4 from the battery as compared to 4 something from the receiver. My goal being if i can get away with the 7.4 and not drain my battery too much i can push my motor more. I guess what i need to do is figure out the draw from the fan at that voltage. Trial and error is probably my best bet.:freak:


----------



## apesheet68

thanks cwoods for the help last night with the tc4 gearing i was unable to finish the main due to servo stripping but i felt that the car was a lot easier to drive i will try the 40 tooth pinion and see what happens and thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

There is a point where the motor can run cool but still be overworked. It'll just bog down and fade really bad. Some fans can also burn up prematurely running on 8.4 to 7.8 V all the time, so my recommendation would just be to plug it into the receiver. And for club racing I wouldn't worry about the fan's draw on the battery either way.

As Railroader said, you CAN overdo the tire sauce. If I'm using a set with 10+ runs on them, or if I wouldn't use them at a big event, I usually will soak as long as I can just for traction (sometimes 45 minutes!) because they are practice/club tires to me. If you want a set to last a reeeaaaaallly long time I don't recommend this! If you have a smooth setup and don't overdrive the car you can sauce a little longer because the tires won't get battered as much racing.


----------



## cwoods34

Coming to a track near you: new minimum TC weight of 1380 grams, according to a recent ROAR announcement.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'm going to run my car at 1600 grams and exhibit some brute force on the track (queue evil laughter...).


----------



## cwoods34

If someone doesn't mind, I'll need to borrow a Hotwire a few times tonight. Let's just say my laptop needs a good "rebooting". There are 4 different ways to execute/load Windows XP from startup, and none of them are working. :hat:


----------



## PDK RACING

U forgot one more way to EXECUTE windows. Lol


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

IndyRC_Racer said:


> *Sportman with Silvercan & Sweep tires & NO COOLING FAN* (your results will probably vary based on driving style)
> 5.1-5.2 FDR = very fast, motor temps will be 200+. Not recommended for tight/technical layouts
> 5.3-5.4 FDR = fast, motor temps will be around 180.
> 5.5-5.6 FDR = average speed, motor temps will be around 160. *Good starting point for all cars/layouts*
> 5.7-5.8 FDR = decent speed, motor temps will be around 140.
> 5.9-6.0 FDR = slower speed, motor temps will be around 120.


Friday night I ran my TC4 with a 5.5 FDR with Sweeps, Silvercan, heatsink with no fan. After the main the internal temp of the motor was around 160 F. I believe fast laps for the main were:

12.5 - Kevin Cole (TC5 silvercan)
12.6 - Matt Quillen (TC3 silvercan)
12.7 - Brian Smith (TC4 silvercan)

I do know that Matt's TC3 (The R/Car loaner) is geared to go faster than me. I know that he has an 88 spur, but not sure what pinion is on the car. It may be a 41, 42, or 43. This would put between the range of 5.1 - 5.3. The motor temps for that car are around 200 and they have been running the car geared that way for 4-6 weeks. 

While I can't recommend running a motor as hot as the TC3, I can say that the silvercan will stand up to some abuse. Eventually that motor will overheat and release the magic "go fast" smoke.

In the end, the car that had the most consistent *but not the fastest* lap won the main.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Any 1/12 tomorrow?


----------



## dragrace

I think Sunday's are done until the fall.

Steve


----------



## Railroader

IndyRC_Racer said:


> In the end, the car that had the most consistent *but not the fastest* lap won the main.


And that was ... ???


----------



## jtsbell

Did anyone go up to the asphalt attack at Chitown


----------



## smokefan

We are going to carb day this Fri. But Kyle and I should be ready the following Fri for some 17.5 action


----------



## Railroader

I should be there this Friday with the boys and a friend who is interested in getting into racing. He'll either race bombers or SportsmanTC.

Bringin' a newb!

Hillrod.


----------



## jonesy112

Hello All, im not sure you remember me or not but I used to race there quite a bit and post here as well. 

I will be making my return this friday, hopefully we get a solid turnout of 17.5 TC's. 

Oh, i will also have a toyota tundra body with me if anyone is looking for one


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Oh, i will also have a toyota tundra body with me if anyone is looking for one


----------



## cwoods34

WHO?

If you're gonna be there Friday, I guess I have to be. If you don't find someone who wants that Tundra body, I'll take it. There was a Tamiya-fanboy on here griping about one, but he was just a random hillrod..... Oh, hey Tom


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Hey guys, Kevin asked me to post this flyer here on Hobbytalk. Its for the Memorial Day OVAL Race this weekend! Click here:

http://www.indyhobbies.com/RCarMemorialDay2011.pdf

(The .PDF resolution isn't super high. I had an old Adobe Writer version on this computer. I'll post a better version when I get back to work tomorrow.) 

Fun to come watch even if you aren't racing!

-Scott


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> Hello All, im not sure you remember me or not but I used to race there quite a bit and post here as well.
> 
> I will be making my return this friday, hopefully we get a solid turnout of 17.5 TC's.
> 
> Oh, i will also have a toyota tundra body with me if anyone is looking for one


really,,,,,we'll be awaiting with the strongest of anticipation!!!!!!!!!!

i like that p37 tc you suggested,,,,,,works good on a 17.5

what is your website address, i have a helmet that needs painting by midsummer.


----------



## jonesy112

I have yet to try one actually, I have just heard good things about them. Maybe I need to have mr pennington get me one (unless you already have one in stock???)

The website address is www.rockstarpaint.com

What kind of helmet are you needing done?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


>


hmm, im not really sure what to think about that. :freak:

Maybe I can refer you to another painter in the area on your future projects LOL j/k


----------



## Railroader

Captain Swagger?


----------



## jonesy112

lol :tongue:


----------



## number_0

hey guys I will be visiting family this weekend whats racing this weekend I am leaving tomarrow and want to race just need to know what to bring thanks


----------



## Railroader

number_0 said:


> hey guys I will be visiting family this weekend whats racing this weekend I am leaving tomarrow and want to race just need to know what to bring thanks


What class do you plan on racing?

Best chances of running:
17.5/spec mode ESC Rubber tire
Sportsman TC - Silvercan or 25.5/VTA spec ESC rubber tire
VTA
Mini Cooper - TCS rules

Possible
1/12th 17.5 boosted
1/12th 13.5 boosted
World GT
Bomber - Silver can/VTA tires/6.0FDR limit


----------



## regets ama

jonesy112 said:


> I have yet to try one actually, I have just heard good things about them. Maybe I need to have mr pennington get me one (unless you already have one in stock???)
> 
> The website address is www.rockstarpaint.com
> 
> What kind of helmet are you needing done?




Simpson Cruiser FR Open Face Helmet

it is of simple design,,,,,,with an "82" number on the side,,,,,,2 colors, yellow/green the same as kanaan's car.

racing tonight, or at least practice in the r/car safe haven from tornados


----------



## jonesy112

I wish I could make it down there tonight, dang work getting in the way of everything. Hopefully things will slow down at let me concentrate on my real priorities lol

See you on friday John, and bring that helmet if you want to.


----------



## cwoods34

Hope you're ready for Friday JONESY. The car has a completely new and fresh setup and I may buy a new set of tires if I have to


----------



## regets ama

really fun track tonight, very fast, unique sweeper ending. 17.5 is a perfect fit for this track.


----------



## Domenic Reese

What were the results from tonight for touring 17.5 and 1/12th scale?


----------



## Kevin Cole

David Lee won 13.5 12th Scale

John Steger won 17.5 TC (I think)


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> really fun track tonight, very fast, unique sweeper ending. 17.5 is a perfect fit for this track.


Hopefully friday is the same track then


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yep...the same track Friday.

We only have one more Tuesday for carpet oval...so we'll be able to leave track lay-outs up for longer periods of time real soon.


----------



## number_0

thanks for the info bringing my 17.5 car hope to see you all Friday


----------



## regets ama

actually Hammer won the 17.5,,,,,we had some real good racing,,,,both of us ran some 9 second laps,,,,,,,,i am expecting some 8s from the pros on friday so bring your B game and we'll all have some good racing!


----------



## jonesy112

regets ama said:


> actually Hammer won the 17.5,,,,,we had some real good racing,,,,both of us ran some 9 second laps,,,,,,,,i am expecting some 8s from the pros on friday so bring your B game and we'll all have some good racing!


Pros? What pros are coming friday. Is The Legend making an appearance


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be there around 4-ish!!!


----------



## Railroader

Same here.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

*KEVIN COLE, please bring your extra Futaba transmitter (and receiver if you have one) to the track on Friday*

----------

I will see everyone at the track on Friday. I will bring the following cars to race.

- VTA (FT TC4)
- Sportsman (FT TC4 - available as a loaner for the evening)
- Mini Cooper (M-03 chassis)


----------



## Kevin Cole

Sorry Ryan...I knew y'all split the heats and looked good all evening.

Congrats on the win.


----------



## cwoods34

Hmmmm..... it's almost.....

HAMMERTIME!!!

New setup is ready to go. HPI springs make setting ride height a PITA because they are a few millimeters longer than most other springs, so hopefully with some balancing weight and a body on it'll settle right. Hoping my go-to tires work out, but they have started squealing. 

If the next edition of the T3 includes the new bulkhead clamps and gear diffs I'll have to seriously consider selling my current car and upgrading. The clamps themselves are $40-$50 a pair (so up to $100 for all corners) and the only places that have gear diffs in stock are based in the bustling commercial metropolis that is Hong Kong. 

8-9 second laps? I remember on a fast layout we would hit the low 10's...... I can't imagine what it looks like.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> 8-9 second laps? I remember on a fast layout we would hit the low 10's...... I can't imagine what it looks like.


It is Indy500 week, so it probably looks like this:










Though this would be kinda cool:


----------



## cwoods34

If it only has 4 turns and 4 straights, I'll gladly stay home and watch my lipos charge (no offense to oval guys).


----------



## Railroader

Even the oval guys can make it around that in less than 6 seconds (and some in 5 seconds).


----------



## bemain

*I'll be there Friday*



IndyRC_Racer said:


> *KEVIN COLE, please bring your extra Futaba transmitter (and receiver if you have one) to the track on Friday*
> 
> ----------
> 
> I will see everyone at the track on Friday. I will bring the following cars to race.
> 
> - VTA (FT TC4)
> - Sportsman (FT TC4 - available as a loaner for the evening)
> - Mini Cooper (M-03 chassis)


I don't have the parts to fix my TT-01 yet and would like to try the Sportsman TC4 loaner. I'll have my Mini Cooper (M06) as well and hope to fix the traction roll so that I can actually drive it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sorry Tom I won't be able to make it tonight to run WGT with you. It's my son's birthday and we are going out. I hope to make it back out next Friday but I can't be certain as little league is a little behind with all this weather we have been having and the make up games. I feel bad for not being able to support the track like I want to but I will return soon so good luck to you guys and keep me informed on the forum.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Don't know if you've been to the Speedway yet to see this Hot Wheels jump set up. Impressive! 

Here's their promo video. Nice to know they've practiced it before. Big mystery on who the driver is I guess. Should be pretty cool. 

Guess they will be coming out with a Slash/SC10 Body to match this one soon. Would probably sell well!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=ZDPiHgD4NWA


----------



## AquaRacer

I won't be able to attend tonight (Friday). I have an out of town R/C Sailboat Regatta that I am going to on Saturday morning at the crack of dawn. I have to defend my Title, I have won the class I am sailing in 5 out of the last 6 years. Will miss the Friday night racing!! Have fun guys!!


----------



## RHammer

I think on Wednesday i had a low 9 lap in that Main. Great Racing for only two guys running. The track setup is perfect. challenging but it was great for 17.5. I had a blast but I wont be able to be there tonight. I'll be out at carb day.


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> Sorry Tom I won't be able to make it tonight to run WGT with you. It's my son's birthday and we are going out. I hope to make it back out next Friday but I can't be certain as little league is a little behind with all this weather we have been having and the make up games. I feel bad for not being able to support the track like I want to but I will return soon so good luck to you guys and keep me informed on the forum.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Thanks for the heads up. I might be able to make a few wednesdays in June as well, so we can run then. Perhaps all of us WGT guys can be at the same place at the same time. :dude:


----------



## Railroader

bemain said:


> I don't have the parts to fix my TT-01 yet and would like to try the Sportsman TC4 loaner. I'll have my Mini Cooper (M06) as well and hope to fix the traction roll so that I can actually drive it.


I'll bring my Cooper tonight as well. We'll get that cooper of yours dialed in!


----------



## MicroRacerM18

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Big mystery on who the driver is I guess.


Probably the Stig.


----------



## Railroader

That was a pretty good turnout for this time of year. I had a blast, as usual!

I found a bad bearing which was causing my 17.5 car to turn badly, and I found out my AWESOME VW body was rubbing on a tire causing it to turn badly as well. Next week I'll have to come up with some new excuses. 

Hopefully we can get WGT running strong in the next few weeks.

Time to round up some part numbers to get my order in with Bill P. 

Night all.


----------



## trerc

Selling my WGT pretty cheap. Sorry guys but since I've started racing dirt oval again I just won't have time to run this class too. This is much less than what I paid for it. Plus I added the Dynamite RX pack, BSR tires, new white Sophia body, CRC hard bumper, and a new motor plate. That's about a little over $100 in extras that I bought in addition to the $200 I paid for the car. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3789626#post3789626


----------



## THE READER

had a great time racing last night--, lots of great racing in all the classes!!.-- always good racing @ the big rug, the only thing missing , is we dont get race results any more.-- believe it or not , but that is very important to a lot of racers, and any on lookers that are looking for a great place to race. and want to know whats going on

Bob Yelle


----------



## regets ama

THE READER said:


> had a great time racing last night--, lots of great racing in all the classes!!.-- always good racing @ the big rug, the only thing missing , is we dont get race results any more.-- believe it or not , but that is very important to a lot of racers, and any on lookers that are looking for a great place to race. and want to know whats going on
> 
> Bob Yelle


Bob is so on point, providing race results can encourage post readers to see who ran, popular classes, even some bragging rights. I'll work with Matt or Kevin to see if the program can be scrapped into the forum's read version.


----------



## number_0

Hey thanks for the great time last night I will be back for sure in future


----------



## Railroader

trerc said:


> Selling my WGT pretty cheap. Sorry guys but since I've started racing dirt oval again I just won't have time to run this class too. This is much less than what I paid for it. Plus I added the Dynamite RX pack, BSR tires, new white Sophia body, CRC hard bumper, and a new motor plate. That's about a little over $100 in extras that I bought in addition to the $200 I paid for the car.
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3789626#post3789626


WOW!!! This is a GREAT deal. If I didn't have my current WGT car I'd buy this in a heartbeat. C'mon guys, don't let this leave the Indy area.


----------



## Railroader

Hill...


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Hill...


Rod?!?!?


----------



## wlpjr2

You two need a Hobby! LOL


----------



## cwoods34

About Saturday..... yeah..... now I remember why I don't like nitro nor oval......

I'm going to test a front gear diff in the 17.5 car again. I'm thinking with the new setup it will work a lot better than it used to. Also got my Spec-R ESC shafts fixed, so the car should be smooth as Paula Dean's butter next race day!

I should be up there Wednesday for a bit of practice......


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

FYI: There is an on-road results thread for R/Car located on Hobbytalk here (http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=280308). However, it hasn't been updated in quite some time.

----------

I'd like to say thanks to Jonesy for letting me run a few laps of practice with his 1/4 scale on Saturday. I'd also like to say sorry for finding the swamp in the infield.


----------



## Railroader

wlpjr2 said:


> You two need a Hobby! LOL


The irony of this post is staggering!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> The irony of this post is staggering!


Staggering.....isnt that what them there nascars do to thier tires to get the car to go 'round the corners?


----------



## Railroader

Stop with the Hillrod talk! I hear some of you guys have already been leading some guys astray with your deceptions of oval racing. I'll not have it!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Stop with the Hillrod talk! I hear some of you guys have already been leading some guys astray with your deceptions of oval racing. I'll not have it!



Im not sure whats more hillrodish, oval racing or rock crawling. I think both require sleeveless shirts and a strong preference of your choice of cheap beer.


----------



## cwoods34

It's even better when the body is done up with PBR livery.........


----------



## BadSign

jonesy112 said:


> Im not sure whats more hillrodish, oval racing or rock crawling. I think both require sleeveless shirts and a strong preference of your choice of cheap beer.


If there's no sleeves on the shirt, where do you put your smokes?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Im not sure whats more hillrodish, oval racing or rock crawling. I think both require sleeveless shirts and a strong preference of your choice of cheap beer.


Says the Lucky Strikes roundy-roundy racer.

And it is "Scale Crawling" by the way. I prefer my beer made in small 5 gal. batches with high amounts of hops and adherence to the Reinheitsgebot. Thankyouverymuch!


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> If there's no sleeves on the shirt, where do you put your smokes?


Who are you? Do I know you?


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> If there's no sleeves on the shirt, where do you put your smokes?


Easy..... behind the ear, or you keep a can of chawin' tobacker in the pocket of yer Wranglers.


----------



## davidl

BadSign said:


> If there's no sleeves on the shirt, where do you put your smokes?


They go under your shirt on top of the shoulder:dude:


----------



## Railroader

davidl said:


> They go under your shirt on top of the shoulder:dude:


Right next to the cellphone.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Right next to the cellphone.


That's the other shoulder that the cell phone goes on


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Says the Lucky Strikes roundy-roundy racer.
> 
> And it is "Scale Crawling" by the way. I prefer my beer made in small 5 gal. batches with high amounts of hops and adherence to the Reinheitsgebot. Thankyouverymuch!


Sounds like im going to have to paint up a lucky strike body for the 17.5


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> Who are you? Do I know you?


Not sure- I haven't raced an R/C car in almost 2 months. 



jonesy112 said:


> Sounds like im going to have to paint up a lucky strike body for the 17.5


I always liked the BAR/Honda Lucky Strike car in F1- circa 97. Even though the team sucked.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Sounds like im going to have to paint up a lucky strike body for the 17.5


Then do a Chick-Fil-A one for me.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Then do a Chick-Fil-A one for me.


youd want that over a Clyde Torkle's Chicken Pit Special?


----------



## Railroader

I don't even know what that is, but it sure does sound good.


----------



## tractionroller

jonesy112 said:


> youd want that over a Clyde Torkle's Chicken Pit Special?


Stroker Ace what a classic.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> Then do a Chick-Fil-A one for me.


I would definitely race a Chick-Fil-A car....Eat Mor Chikin


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I don't even know what that is, but it sure does sound good.


You have a homework assignment this week mr Johnson. Find/rent/buy and Watch stroker ace


----------



## smokefan

Kyle and I should be down Fri for some 17.5 action what time do the doors open 4 or earlier? Jonesy the Clyde Torkle car would ROCK!!!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing

Both Wednesday & Friday

Doors Open at 3:30...Racing at 7pm*


----------



## Mach10_shooter

jonesy112 said:


> You have a homework assignment this week mr Johnson. Find/rent/buy and Watch stroker ace





I think I have it on DVD!!!


----------



## Qball41

From visiting over at R/Car, I know the oval racing stops now and moves outdoors until fall. Does the on-road racing do the same or are you racing on-road on the carpet all year long?


----------



## Railroader

Qball41 said:


> From visiting over at R/Car, I know the oval racing stops now and moves outdoors until fall. Does the on-road racing do the same or are you racing on-road on the carpet all year long?


No shut downs on the carpet for on-road. We race every Friday and Wednesday on the carpet all through the Summer.

Plus, there is a Sunday a special race is planned, I think it is June 19th (but I could be wrong). Otherwise, Sundays are all off until the Fall Season starts.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...thank you Tom.

Every Wednesday & Friday ALL Summer long.

One more Sunday race...Sunday June 19 during the Slamology Car Show.

*We will resume Sunday racing in October...Wednesdays & Fridays we will run during the winter months as well.


----------



## jonesy112

I just realized im out of town the weekend of the 19th.....dang, i was looking forward to one last sunday race.


----------



## Railroader

Friday is looking good for Team Johnson RC Motorsports to appear on Friday.

I'm going to try 17.5 and hopefully WGT. If not, I'll run my Mini Cooper. I'll also have my SportsmanTC if anyone wants to give it a try.

It looks like Alsah is moving back with his family this weekend, so this might be his last chance to race. He'll have his bomber and Victor will probably race with him. So, all you bomber guys, come bring your cars and race with Alsah one last time! 

If anyone wants a TT-01R type E, Alsah is selling his, all you'll need is a radio system and battery charger. He's taken good care of it and has only been able to race it a few times. Setup with VTA tires, silver can motor, Tamiya ESC, Futaba servo and an Impala body. We're asking $90.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope to be able to make it this Friday for some racing.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Got permission from the wife, so I will be there for 17.5 TC, and of course I'll have the MOD car. If two WGT's show up, let's make a heat. If only one shows up and Jonesy will run his mod, let's make a heat. I don't care if the cars match, I just want the track time.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Got permission from the wife, so I will be there for 17.5 TC, and of course I'll have the MOD car. If two WGT's show up, let's make a heat. If only one shows up and Jonesy will run his mod, let's make a heat. I don't care if the cars match, I just want the track time.


WGT and Mod would probably make a pretty good match up. I'll do it!


----------



## Qball41

I was looking at your rules page on the website and didn't see it listed. What batteries are allowed for 17.5 12/th scale?

Also what motors an ESC work well in that class?


----------



## Kevin Cole

12th scale batteries are any ROAR approved 1 cell Lipo.

The best speed controls are the Tekin RS or RS Pro...or any of the newer LRP SXX series (V2).

Most 12th scale guys have been running 13.5 rather than 17.5.


----------



## davidl

Qball41 said:


> I was looking at your rules page on the website and didn't see it listed. What batteries are allowed for 17.5 12/th scale?
> 
> Also what motors an ESC work well in that class?


The single cell li-poly battery, 3.7 VDC, is the battery of choice. We are flying on the single cell. I get my batteries from CRC and my car is in swept back delta the entire race.


----------



## wlpjr2

Qball41 said:


> I was looking at your rules page on the website and didn't see it listed. What batteries are allowed for 17.5 12/th scale?
> 
> Also what motors an ESC work well in that class?


I have several batteries new and used in stock and can get you the speedcontrol you decide on. My prices are cheaper than anywhere else your going to get your stuff.


----------



## Qball41

Thanks for the responses guys.

Is there a mah limit on the batteries?

13.5 vs. 17.5 good to know. About how many 1/12th scale is an average turnout?


----------



## Kevin Cole

(12th Scales)
In the off season we get 5-8 on Wednesday Nights...

On Fridays we get 2-6...depending on who has shown up.

Friday Nights seems to be more Sedan driven with 3 or 4 classes of about 20-25 cars.

On an average we get...

Oct-April:
Wednesday 10-16 cars
Friday 12-20 cars
Sunday 50-90 cars
May-Sept:
Wednesday 6-12 cars
Friday 25-35 cars
Sunday (No summer racing)

Come out Friday night and check things out.


----------



## smokefan

Batts are a charging then we will leave for the track.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Batts are a charging then we will leave for the track.


SAAAA-WEEEEET!!!!!!!


----------



## smokefan

Car is loaded just waiting on Kyle to get home.


----------



## Railroader

Like a broken record...

What a great night of racing!

The best race of the night to watch was definitely the 2nd qualifier for the SportsmanTC. Everyone was almost on the same lap the whole race and the top three were within seconds the whole race. And then Kenyon, the dark horse all night, comes out with a win! This class is going to be huge!

Thanks to Cody W. for helping me with my 17.5 setup. I think I was able to eek out a couple more laps with it. Plus, not overdriving the turns helps a lot  And thanks to Chuck P. for the WorldGT help, I learned a lot (which is why I always try to sit next to you).

The savings account for the 417 has begun.

Thanks Kevin C. and Matt Q.


----------



## smokefan

Guys we had a great time tonight as always. Wished my car wouldn't have broken in the main I think me and Tom were going to have a good battle. See you guys in a couple wks.
thank you Cody W. for your help.
Thanks Kevin, Angie and Matt


----------



## Kevin Cole

He is a couple links to Fridays Nights Results...

Hobby Talk link

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3795946#post3795946

www.rcarindy.com link

http://www.rcarindy.com/forums.html


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a great time too. Thanks Cody for getting my TC back in the race during the main. That made for a much better way to finish the night.


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast! Even missing 3 or so regulars we had a full heat of stock TC. Always glad to help fellow racers, and if anyone ever has a question or needs help don't be afraid to ask me. If I'm not racing I'm usually strolling around bugging people anyway :hat: so working on other cars gives me something to do!

TOM JOHNSON --- you will have a non-RC related PM here in a minute........


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> TOM JOHNSON --- you will have a non-RC related PM here in a minute........


Right back at 'cha.


----------



## charlie2755

wish I could come and play on Friday nights! .....Work will just not allow


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Here's a photo of my Tamiya Mini M-03 with the Scion body on it. I learned from Jerry and others about a few hop ups that I need right away to make it reliable. If anyone has some goodies they want to sell that I might need, let me know. Thanks Brian B. for the ESC! How many times do I have to mow your grass again?

Scott


----------



## wlpjr2

charlie2755 said:


> wish I could come and play on Friday nights! .....Work will just not allow


Hey Charlie,
I have your 1/12 scale body Sir.


----------



## wlpjr2

Scott,
They are showing the Flo-Tek body in-stock, I will have it Tuesday.


----------



## Railroader

IndyHobbies.com said:


> Here's a photo of my Tamiya Mini M-03 with the Scion body on it. I learned from Jerry and others about a few hop ups that I need right away to make it reliable. If anyone has some goodies they want to sell that I might need, let me know. Thanks Brian B. for the ESC! How many times do I have to mow your grass again?
> 
> Scott


I like that body. Do you have a link to it? [EDIT: Nevermind, I remember it is for the HPI Switch, I can find it.]

Just a reminder: *All hop ups must be Tamiya brand*. The only thing non-Tamiya brand that is allowed in the Cooper class is bodies. Also, modifying the chassis is not allowed.

Basically we are following the TCS (Tamiya Champion Series) rules with an open body rule.

http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#mini



> Mini Chassis-
> The Mini’s are for everyone wanting to race close and have fun doing it! This class is ideal for any intermediate racing hobbyist wanting to keep racing simple and fun. It is very competitive, but without the pressure!
> 
> 
> Legal chassis platforms: M03, M05 and M06 chassis cars that use the 60D size tire or smaller.
> Current TAMIYA Mini bodies available for the M03, M05 and M06 are legal.
> FWD minis must use FWD body types. RWD minis must use RWD body types.
> New for 2011: Spec Tires, item 1016 Pre-Mounted Radial Tires 60D Super-Grip (4pcs) must be used for all regional races. The rim color used on the Spec tire is unique to the pre-mount. The style rim used is the Suzuki swift spoke.
> Motor Rules: Tamiya 540-J Johnson motor, item 53689. See section 28 under “General rules” for motor RPM limits.
> Motor RPM Limits will be imposed at all TCS Regional races. Limits TBD
> Tamiya internal gears only. Aftermarket idler and spur gears are not legal.
> Battery rules: Any Legal TCS battery. See general rules above. Note: LIPO battery packs used in the Mini class must be a rounded profile, hard case, stick pack configuration.
> All M-chassis cars must meet a minimum weight of 1250 grams.


TCS General Rules: http://www.tamiyausa.com/tcs/rules.php#gen


----------



## charlie2755

How do I post photos on here?


----------



## charlie2755

I think I rocked this one!


----------



## Railroader

charlie2755 said:


> I think I rocked this one!


Yes, yes you did!


----------



## Kevin Cole

Very well done Charlie.

I know Chuck will really like that one...he is a big Taz fan.

The new baby has you thinking more about cartoons than you did 4 months ago huh.

Hope you get a break from the grind and are able to come out and play soon...we miss ya bro.


----------



## smokefan

May try to make it this Fri. I will also have my mini with me and it will be for sale It's a m03 
needs rx I have a RTR losi 2.4 I will let go with it.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> May try to make it this Fri. I will also have my mini with me and it will be for sale It's a m03
> needs rx I have a RTR losi 2.4 I will let go with it.


I should be there Friday as well, with a couple kids.

17.5/Rubber and WGT(w/the ModTC guys please).

1/12th-17.5/boosted (though I *need* to true some tires and don't have access to a truer), Cooper, and SportsmanTC dragged along just in case.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I know Chuck will really like that one...he is a big Taz fan.


His username on HT here is Taz(something)!


Kevin Cole said:


> Hope you get a break from the grind and are able to come out and play soon...we miss ya bro.


Tru dat!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> 17.5/Rubber and WGT(w/the ModTC guys please).


Calling Cody Woods, calling cody woods. I got a 8.5 that hasnt been broken in a while, ill have it ready for friday


----------



## cwoods34

FINALLY.

I have a boosted 10.5 that's been anxiously awaiting some competition.


----------



## surfer kev

selling my mini cooper it is blue chassis with steering servo......make offer


----------



## Kevin Cole

Carpet On-Road Racing both Wednesday & Friday at R/CAR

_Entry fee is $10

Racing starts at 7pm both nights_


----------



## Railroader

I am so looking forward to Friday!!!


----------



## cwoods34

I concur! I should get there around 3:45ish.


----------



## smokefan

we will be down after i get off work fri


----------



## surfer kev

suggestions for a tc car steering servo. I am willing to spend more if nessecary to ensure the equipment is proper so please advise with that in mind.


----------



## charlie2755

Futaba S9452 $85. Mine has lasted a very long time.


----------



## Railroader

I'll second that Futaba 9452. It is my favorite servo. Fast, strong, and very durable.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Kevin Cole said:


> Carpet On-Road Racing Friday at R/CAR
> 
> _Entry fee is $10
> 
> Racing starts at 7pm_


_*Me & the family will be there at 3:30pm today*_


----------



## jonesy112

surfer kev said:


> suggestions for a tc car steering servo. I am willing to spend more if nessecary to ensure the equipment is proper so please advise with that in mind.


I also use the futaba 9452 in all of my touring cars. I have used those servos in everything from VTA to Mod TC and it performs great in all of them.


----------



## charlie2755

I get to race tonight!:woohoo:
17.5 TC
13.5 1/12 .........if there are any takers?

If anyone would like to drive my Sportsman TC, i'll have it along as well.


----------



## cwoods34

CHARLIE...... build a MOD car. With good traction it is really easy to drive.


----------



## Railroader

No, build a WGT!!!

I see you lurking Craig! How ya doing?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks like Craig and I have a trade...my 8th scale electric buggy and a ton of goodies for his WGT and a good stack of parts he has.

I know I could get better money out it by selling it locally or on Ebay, but IceBox is R/CAR family and I'll have some fun running the World GT with my buddies on Wednesdays & Fridays.


----------



## charlie2755

Great fun Friday as usual! Good to see all of you guys again. Can't wait to do it again soon! 


No more 10 car mains though.......PLEASE :freak:


----------



## jtsbell

Hi guys just thought I would post that Cody & I haven't forgot about all of you. Cody wanted to take the summer off to play softball,besides I needed a brake for my wallet to heal up and work on the Schumachers to make them go fast.We were talking about coming down on the 19th for that spl. Sunday show.Hope to see all the guys then. CAPTNJACK


----------



## Railroader

RHammer, you left your fan at your pit spot. Kevin has it in the director's stand. At first I figured you were giving to me as a gift, but then I remembered how much you like the paragon fumes blown into your nose.


----------



## smokefan

Had a great time last night. Really excited now that I know what needs to change to make my car easier to drive.


----------



## smokefan

I forgot my pie


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods you have a pm


----------



## cwoods34

I, too, forgot my pie 

PM replied.......


----------



## smokefan

pm back at ya


----------



## jonesy112

Damn I forgot my pie as well......and pie sounds really good right now


----------



## Railroader

You guys got whole pies? Did I miss a memo or announcement? Truthfully, I got more pies than I know what to do with (long story).


Oh, and for you Tamiya fans, I drooled for about an hour over this thread on the scale4x4 forum I read. http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=61199


----------



## cwoods34

I ALSO.... have forgotten my pie.

Keep it cold for me. I won't be there next Friday due to inventory at work.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Gate passes for the race next Sunday during the car show can be picked up at the track Tuesday, Wednesday, and Friday...you can pick up your pies then too.

Remember-The Sunday race is our only race this summer on Sunday.

We want to try to put on a good show and have a decent car count to help promote our hobby/racing during the largest car show in the Mid West.

The pass will get you(and one other person) in the gate for free...

Race Entry Fee is $10 for as many classes as you want to run.


----------



## cwoods34

Kevin - I forgot to see you after the mains for a pass. I'm hoping you assumed I'd be there regardless. Do I need to swing by the track before then to get it?


----------



## smokefan

Kevin you guys can give my pie to someone else. It will be a few wks before we get back down.


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin can you mail Cody & I the pass we need to get in next Sunday?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I'll be there next Sunday with a VTA & Mini Cooper.


----------



## Mudvayne

Anyone from the Dayton area coming? I'm itching to try out my new m-06.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rook-E

Life is good! It would be better if I was in Indy racing and 10 laps behind Miller & company every Sunday....  Glad to see World GT is still holding true. Kevin will have my car and it's coming your way later this week via UPS and everyone knows its a point series winner!!! (Just because I was there every Sunday) And she is wicked fast...when someone else is driving.....
Cheers everyone!!


----------



## Rook-E

Not sure how to reply to a post... Sorry Railroader!


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods pm sent


----------



## Railroader

Rook-E said:


> Not sure how to reply to a post... Sorry Railroader!


Hit the "QUOTE" Button on the right side of the post, and it will add their text into your reply.

Glad to see you're still lurking around. I look forward to racing you in WGT, (because that is what I am going to pretend I am doing when Mr. Cole drives your car). I am digging the WGT class. I really really really wish more guys would check it out. Though, racing it with the ModTC guys was a blast Friday. Plus the Corvette body is too cool.


----------



## surfer kev

if I am correct vta battery rule is any 5000mah 2cell battery 50c or below? please tell me if this is correct. and body rules for the silver can tc class at I/car is what????? and a tc6 is a 200mm body is that correct??? is there a battery rule for this class to or will my vta battery work as well???? Is there a prefered body for the VTA class for handling or does it really matter????


----------



## Rook-E

Railroader said:


> Hit the "QUOTE" Button on the right side of the post, and it will add their text into your reply.
> 
> Glad to see you're still lurking around. I look forward to racing you in WGT, (because that is what I am going to pretend I am doing when Mr. Cole drives your car). I am digging the WGT class. I really really really wish more guys would check it out. Though, racing it with the ModTC guys was a blast Friday. Plus the Corvette body is too cool.


Thanks! Just wait to see what body Kevin will pull out of the box!!! It may be a 2 year flash back or might be something new.... Be sure one thing, it will be faster than when I drove it, thats for sure!! Make sure Cobb gets in on World GT. :tongue:


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> if I am correct vta battery rule is any 5000mah 2cell battery 50c or below? please tell me if this is correct. and body rules for the silver can tc class at I/car is what????? and a tc6 is a 200mm body is that correct??? is there a battery rule for this class to or will my vta battery work as well???? Is there a prefered body for the VTA class for handling or does it really matter????


Current VTA battery rule is "2 cell ROAR-approved LiPo hard cased, 5000 mAh" - http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html

The SportsmanTC body rules are pretty open. Any GT style body, or TC racing body such as the Mazda Speed6. If you are thinking of moving up into the 17.5 class you might want to use the Speed6 shell. Regarding the battery rule, I think it is any 2-cell Lipo ROAR approved pack, but Kevin Cole will have to chime in on this one.

Associated lists the TC6 as having a 190mm width - http://teamassociated.com/cars_and_trucks/TC6/Factory_Team/specs/

I preferred the '68 Camaro body, but a lot of the fast guys were running the HPI '70 Cuda body (I think).


----------



## surfer kev

can you run any of the other protoform bodies? i heard it was suppose to be a production car only is that correct and what does GT style body mean.


----------



## Railroader

surfer kev said:


> can you run any of the other protoform bodies? i heard it was suppose to be a production car only is that correct and what does GT style body mean.


Yup, you can run other Protoform bodies. But most guys prefer the Speed6 for the even downforce. I prefer the Tamiya Saleen body myself.

A GT body would basically be any body that was run in a touring car race. The kinds of bodies HPI makes such as these: http://www.hpiracing.com/hpibodies/190mm/ Scale versions of these: http://www.gt1world.com/photos


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*DaNANO Racing?*

I've been to Al's Hobby Shop in Elmhurst, IL in the past for a business trip. But, they didn't have this DaNANO race track then though! I found this on their website. It looks cool! Not something I'd seen before had you guys?

Micro onroad!


----------



## AquaRacer

Railroader,
Got the World GT all wired, programmed I think( using a PC not my MAC, still have to figure this one out) and it is ready to go for Friday and Sunday if we can run both days. Should be a hoot of a time. :woohoo:

If anyone out there knows the proper settings on a Tekin RS for the World GT it would be well appreciated. I found some on Tekin's site but unsure if they will work at RCAR.


----------



## AquaRacer

Kevin, are you going to have your World GT Ready for Friday or Sunday?? I hope so!!


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies,
That was cool! OnRoad racing on a micro scale.. Any idea what scale the cars were?? Cya on Sunday!!


----------



## RHammer

Thanks for giving Kevin my fan Tom. If it was mine i would probably leave it there to be used all the time. I'll be there wednesday night so i will pick it up then along with my pie i also forgot...


----------



## Monti007

I am thinking about coming over on Sunday will there be and 13.5 open 1/12 cars there?

Monti


----------



## Mach10_shooter

I was thinking about it.




Monti007 said:


> I am thinking about coming over on Sunday will there be and 13.5 open 1/12 cars there?
> 
> Monti


----------



## Kevin Cole

This Sunday everyone needs to use the gate by the Big Paved Oval and park on the backside of our building...where I park.

If you cannot get your passes to get in the gate before Sunday, call/text me and I will bring them to you at the gate when you arrive.

Each pass will get 2 people and their vehicle in the fairgrounds.


----------



## dragrace

Monti007 said:


> I am thinking about coming over on Sunday will there be and 13.5 open 1/12 cars there?
> 
> Monti


I will be there Monti. My guess 13.5 open will be the only 1/12 class running on Sunday.

Steve Dunn


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin Cole said:


> This Sunday everyone needs to use the gate by the Big Paved Oval and park on the backside of our building...where I park.
> 
> If you cannot get your passes to get in the gate before Sunday, call/text me and I will bring them to you at the gate when you arrive.
> 
> Each pass will get 2 people and their vehicle in the fairgrounds.


Kevin, can you be more specific about where to park? Which direction side of the building do you need us to park on? Is there a landmark on that side that we will recognize?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Park on the side that I always park at...the side that the drivers stand is on.It is marked handicap, but that is only during the fair.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday On-Road*

*Wednesday Night On-Road Racing...
on the Big Rug at R/CAR*

Racing starts at 7pm...only $10

The family and I will be there early today preparing for the weekend...
DOORS WILL BE OPEN AT 2PM.

Come out and spend a rainy evening at the track enjoying great racing & fellowship


----------



## dragrace

Is Dunn Motorsports no longer a sponsor of Kevin Cole Racing. Does this leave a open seat for a new driver? Our contract stated I would be listed on all marketing materials through the end of the year..........hahahahaha

I will be there tonight but not racing. I will be racing this Friday and Sunday.

Steve


----------



## jonesy112

dragrace said:


> Is Dunn Motorsports no longer a sponsor of Kevin Cole Racing. Does this leave a open seat for a new driver? Our contract stated I would be listed on all marketing materials through the end of the year..........hahahahaha
> 
> I will be there tonight but not racing. I will be racing this Friday and Sunday.
> 
> Steve


Typing up my resume to submit to the CEO and founder of Dunn motorsprts now......Lol


----------



## Qball41

Steve,

sent you a PM.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Typing up my resume to submit to the CEO and founder of *Dunn motorsprts* now......Lol


The lack of an "o" in "Dunn motorsp[O]rts" can allow for that name to be pronounced in an extremely unflattering way. Alas, Jonesy would be an excellent driver to be at part of Dunn Motorsports, right after myself that is.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> The lack of an "o" in "Dunn motorsp[O]rts" can allow for that name to be pronounced in an extremely unflattering way. Alas, Jonesy would be an excellent driver to be at part of Dunn Motorsports, right after myself that is.


Just further my chances of getting the #2 seat, i will whole heartedly blame apple for that misspelling. Clearly my iPhone and all apple products that I use should be smart enough to catch a spelling error as such. I bet a microsoft program would have caught it and corrected it


----------



## jonesy112

ok, now that I have that out I can start laughing. That was really hard to say and attempt to keep a straight face. 

LOL!

I will be there tonight, not sure if im going to run or not, but I will be dropping off a body there.

See you all shortly


----------



## Railroader

SUCK UP!!!

I forgot, our chances at a Dunn Motorsports sponsorship are probably severely hampered by our use of Apple products.


----------



## dragrace

Railroader said:


> SUCK UP!!!
> 
> I forgot, our chances at a Dunn Motorsports sponsorship are probably severely hampered by our use of Apple products.


You are absolutely correct. Part of our 40 page contract states that you must use a PC when in public and confess Microsoft as your chosen software company. With that said I must also state that Mr. Cole had to perform a 5 day Navy Seal training session and only after that we were able to make him part of the team.

WOW.....we need to get a life....This is just toy cars......HAHAHAAHHAAH


Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

This is madness!

No.......

THIS IS R/CAR!!!

When will we see Microsoft's ESC with software programming? Tekin could use some competition


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

EDIT (Thursday 5pm). I have a deal pending with a local racer. Consider this sold.


For Sale - TC5R $100

If any local racers are interested in a TC5R, I thought I would post it here first. I can set it up for sportman and it would include 2 sport car bodies, brushed speed control, new silvercan motor, and some used sweep tires. 

I plan on being at the track on Sunday and possibly Friday (if my full scale car is fixed).

PM if interested.

----------

*EDIT: I also have spare parts - arms, caster blocks, steering knuckles*


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> ................Tekin could use some competition


 
I run LRP speed controls and motors. Do you think that is enough competition?


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> This is madness!
> 
> No.......
> 
> THIS IS R/CAR!!!
> 
> When will we see Microsoft's ESC with software programming? Tekin could use some competition


An MS ESC would crash constantly! Badap-boom. I'll be here all night folks, tip your waitstaff.

On a serious note, if you still have that ballistic 13.5, I will take it!


----------



## cwoods34

It's yours, Tom!



If you switched to Tekin you could pick up 3 tenths 
Besides, 1/12 doesn't count! *sarcasm*


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Carpet On-Road Racing Tonight*

Only $10 for the first entry...$5 for additional entries

R/CAR Cafe open all evening with good track-side eats

_The Big Rug...home of the best Friday Night On-Road Racing in the USA._


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> It's yours, Tom!
> 
> 
> 
> If you switched to Tekin you could pick up 3 tenths
> Besides, 1/12 doesn't count! *sarcasm*


I could pick up 3 tenths by spending 225? I'll take two


----------



## Qball41

cwoods34 said:


> If you switched to Tekin you could pick up 3 tenths
> Besides, 1/12 doesn't count! *sarcasm*


I'm asking this cause I'm new. I'm assuming you're talking about the Tekin RS esc? It seems that most run the Tekin esc but a different brand of brushless motor. Is there a reason for that?

For batteries, Power Push, SMC, Thunder Power are all names I see. Are they pretty similar across the board?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> An MS ESC would crash constantly! Badap-boom. I'll be here all night folks, tip your waitstaff.


A Micrsoft Windows based speed control probably would have problems. However I'd take a DOS based speed control


----------



## Kevin Cole

***ATTENTION RACERS***

The track is open for racing tonight...

when entering the fairgrounds use the main gates used during the fair or the gate of Fisher Road by the Big Paved Oval.

Plenty of parking by the building, just a different route into the fairgrounds...they setting up for the car show tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

Qball41 said:


> I'm asking this cause I'm new. I'm assuming you're talking about the Tekin RS esc? It seems that most run the Tekin esc but a different brand of brushless motor. Is there a reason for that?
> 
> For batteries, Power Push, SMC, Thunder Power are all names I see. Are they pretty similar across the board?


Yep, the RS. I've personally never had luck with Novak motors on it, but others have. A fast guy will be fast with any motor, pick one with good support, a good reputation, or what everyone else is.

I don't know what your spending 225 on........ Unless your buying a motor, too!

As for batteries, Thunder Power are good, my personal preference is Revtech (Team Epic/Trinity) and the green Venom LiPos are a bargain and can be just as competitive.


----------



## smokefan

+1 on the Venom


----------



## charlie2755

Great racing tonight guys! Had a blast!


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Gates Open at 9am Sunday
SLAMOLOGY Car Show On-Road Race*

*$10 for as many classes you want to run.

3 Heats & the Mains

Racing starts at Noon*

_Call me for passes to get in the gate...765-624-9768_


----------



## Qball41

cwoods34 said:


> Yep, the RS. I've personally never had luck with Novak motors on it, but others have. A fast guy will be fast with any motor, pick one with good support, a good reputation, or what everyone else is.
> 
> I don't know what your spending 225 on........ Unless your buying a motor, too!
> 
> As for batteries, Thunder Power are good, my personal preference is Revtech (Team Epic/Trinity) and the green Venom LiPos are a bargain and can be just as competitive.


The 225 was someone else, not what I posted. But I was wondering about the difference between a Novak Ballistic combo which you can pick up for about 160 and a tekin esc with another motor like a trinity/epic which would run about 230 combined. Is the performance difference worth the extra money?

What are the 1/12th scales there running 13.5, 17.5 or both?


I'll check out the Venom batteries.


----------



## jonesy112

Qball41 said:


> The 225 was someone else, not what I posted. But I was wondering about the difference between a Novak Ballistic combo which you can pick up for about 160 and a tekin esc with another motor like a trinity/epic which would run about 230 combined. Is the performance difference worth the extra money?
> 
> What are the 1/12th scales there running 13.5, 17.5 or both?
> 
> 
> I'll check out the Venom batteries.


The two biggest differences will be the size of the ESC and the programibilty of it.

The novak esc is quite a bit larger than the tekin ESC. Im assuming that your asking about 1/12th scale so thats what you are planning on running. Im almost positive that the novak ESC (other than the kinetic) is too large to properly fit a 1/12th scale. 

The tekin (along with fitting in a 1/12th scale) offers the ability to hook up to a computer to adjust boost settings. If you are planning on running a 'blinky' or spec class, you dont need this. However, if you are planning to run a boosted or modified class, you will want this feature. 

The ballistic motors (while they perform well) are a bit heavier than other motors out there (due to all the extra pieces of them that allow rebuildability. I think its about 20 or 30g heavier than most other motors. Im not sure if weight is an issue or not, Just something else to keep in mind before spending money. 

If you get a chance, swing on out sometime this week. We run this sunday (tommorrow) and every wed and friday. This sundays race will be a good turnout, as is every friday. Wednesdays are a little lighter car count, but any day there will be plenty of helpful and friendly people to answer any and all of your questions and get you going in the right direction.


----------



## RustyS

dragrace said:


> You are absolutely correct. Part of our 40 page contract states that you must use a PC when in public and confess Microsoft as your chosen software company. With that said I must also state that Mr. Cole had to perform a 5 day Navy Seal training session and only after that we were able to make him part of the team.
> 
> WOW.....we need to get a life....This is just toy cars......HAHAHAAHHAAH
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


 
Thats not fair, just to be a contractor for DMS I had to :
1. sign a 127 page contract
2. pledge my allegiance to MS
3. drive to Anderson for 30 days and serve him breakfast in bed ( no apples or apple related food products) not to mention do his laundry
4. On call 24/7

sheeesh becoming a team member would have been easier.


----------



## jonesy112

RustyS said:


> Thats not fair, just to be a contractor for DMS I had to :
> 1. sign a 127 page contract
> 2. pledge my allegiance to MS
> 3. drive to Anderson for 30 days and serve him breakfast in bed ( no apples or apple related food products) not to mention do his laundry
> 4. On call 24/7
> 
> sheeesh becoming a team member would have been easier.


wow, Rusty serving Dunn breakfast in bed......theres a good image to start everyones weekend off lol


----------



## PDK RACING

RustyS said:


> Thats not fair, just to be a contractor for DMS I had to :
> 1. sign a 127 page contract
> 2. pledge my allegiance to MS
> 3. drive to Anderson for 30 days and serve him breakfast in bed ( no apples or apple related food products) not to mention do his laundry
> 4. On call 24/7
> 
> sheeesh becoming a team member would have been easier.


Wow all I did was ask he said yes we shook hands.


----------



## Qball41

jonesy112 said:


> The two biggest differences will be the size of the ESC and the programibilty of it.
> 
> The novak esc is quite a bit larger than the tekin ESC. Im assuming that your asking about 1/12th scale so thats what you are planning on running. Im almost positive that the novak ESC (other than the kinetic) is too large to properly fit a 1/12th scale.
> 
> The tekin (along with fitting in a 1/12th scale) offers the ability to hook up to a computer to adjust boost settings. If you are planning on running a 'blinky' or spec class, you dont need this. However, if you are planning to run a boosted or modified class, you will want this feature.
> 
> The ballistic motors (while they perform well) are a bit heavier than other motors out there (due to all the extra pieces of them that allow rebuildability. I think its about 20 or 30g heavier than most other motors. Im not sure if weight is an issue or not, Just something else to keep in mind before spending money.
> 
> If you get a chance, swing on out sometime this week. We run this sunday (tommorrow) and every wed and friday. This sundays race will be a good turnout, as is every friday. Wednesdays are a little lighter car count, but any day there will be plenty of helpful and friendly people to answer any and all of your questions and get you going in the right direction.


I am planning for 1/12th scale so the size would matter. I am planning to come over soon. I heard Wednesdays were the best for 1/12th scale. Correct? 

Are the 13.5 and 17.5 classes there spec esc classes or do you get into the programming and boost stuff (I hope not)?


----------



## cwoods34

Hopefully I can be there at 9 AM tomorrow...... gonna test out some of the new Sweep OG tires. They seem like they will roll a little better than 32's but are still plenty sticky.


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> wow, Rusty serving Dunn breakfast in bed......theres a good image to start everyones weekend off lol


Yep, seeing lil stevie in his one piece sleeper with race cars on it was a sight to be seen. He had a binky attached to of them, I don't know what was up with that. I was starting to wonder if it was a fetish thing.


----------



## jonesy112

Qball41 said:


> I am planning for 1/12th scale so the size would matter. I am planning to come over soon. I heard Wednesdays were the best for 1/12th scale. Correct?
> 
> Are the 13.5 and 17.5 classes there spec esc classes or do you get into the programming and boost stuff (I hope not)?


I could be wrong (im mainly a TC guy) but I believe the 1/12th scales are 17.5 unboosted, and 13.5 boosted. Correct me if im wrong guys

Anymore, fridays are getting the best turnout for both the 1/12 and TC classes, so that would be a better day to come if you can make it.


----------



## davidl

Qball41 said:


> I am planning for 1/12th scale so the size would matter. I am planning to come over soon. I heard Wednesdays were the best for 1/12th scale. Correct?
> 
> Are the 13.5 and 17.5 classes there spec esc classes or do you get into the programming and boost stuff (I hope not)?


 
I want to wade into this a little bit. I run the LRP SXX Stock Spec version 2 with the LRP X-12 model motors in my 1/12 scale car. I have been very fast with that combo and think it can be good for you too. The speedo will operate properly without using a receiver pack or booster while using the single cell LiPo in the 1/12 scale car. Big time advantage there. Also, the speedo is capable of downloading new motor maps from LRP when they offer an upgrade. You do single button programing on the speedo to the motor maps LRP offers, not a system where you have to develop the parameters for each setting and enter it yourself. The X-12 motor has been passed over by several of the current 1/12 drivers and that is too bad. It has provided all the HP I need to compete at a very high level. The only thing here is that you need to use the 1S rotor LRP has developed when running with a single cell LiPo. We have the 17.5 motor at HobbyTown for $80 and the Speedo should be in the $175 range. I would have to double check that. This is less than going the Tekin route with other brand motors. Look me up on Wed and I will give you the tour and the demo. Good luck.


----------



## RustyS

davidl said:


> I want to wade into this a little bit. I run the LRP SXX Stock Spec version 2 with the LRP X-12 model motors in my 1/12 scale car. I have been very fast with that combo and think it can be good for you too. The speedo will operate properly without using a receiver pack or booster while using the single cell LiPo in the 1/12 scale car. Big time advantage there. Also, the speedo is capable of downloading new motor maps from LRP when the offer an upgrade. You do single button programing on the speedo to the motor maps LRP offers, not a system where you have to develop the parameters for each setting and enter it yourself. The X-12 motor has been passed over by several of the current 1/12 drivers and that is too bad. It has provided all the HP I need to compete at a very high level. The only thing here is that you need to use the 1S rotor LRP has developed when running with a single cell LiPo. We have the 17.5 motor at HobbyTown for $80 and the Speedo should be in the $175 range. I would have to double check that. This is less than going the Tekin route with other brand motors. Look me up on Wed and I will give you the tour and the demo. Good luck.


I agree with david. I have been running the same combo for the last month. The car is every bit as fast as everyone else. The boat anchor driver is holding the car back and I don't have to worry about tweakin the tekin.


----------



## PDK RACING

How have you been Rusty. U whooping on them in 13.5? Have you tried the lrp motor with the tekin? I almost pulled the trigger on one but did not know if it would like the boost. It has one of teh highest watt rating out of most motors. I hope to stand next to ya in a few months on the stand..
Brandon


----------



## surfer kev

if you run out of motor wash is there anything else you can use like dielectric cleaner from the autoparts store?


----------



## jonesy112

if you guys get a chance, let me know how the big race is going today. Im needing my rc fix and there isnt an rc track within a hundred miles of here.


----------



## Chris H.

Hey Jonesy I posted a video of the VTA race I took today on my facebook page watch it so you can get your fix.:thumbsup:


----------



## surfer kev

having trouble linin my pinion up to my spur gear on my tc6 with mounting the tamaya silver can. one way it does not touch squarely with the spur gear and then when i flip the pinion around it still does not line up and hits the belt. any help would be appreciated


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> I could be wrong (im mainly a TC guy) but I believe the 1/12th scales are 17.5 unboosted, and 13.5 boosted. Correct me if im wrong guys
> 
> Anymore, fridays are getting the best turnout for both the 1/12 and TC classes, so that would be a better day to come if you can make it.


Wednesday's are still the best days for 1/12. I ran this friday but most 1/12 guys are there on Wed.

Go with a Tekin and a Trinity D3 or Novak motor. It's easy to setup and will be fast. I am testing a LRP Speedo and Motor but can't say that I like it better or not. I'm not sponsored, so this advice comes from buying all my stuff.

Only a few more weeks left until the track closes for the July break. Aug will start the new season.

Steve Dunn


----------



## charlie2755

sorry I couldn't make it today guys. See you all soon.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I had a GREAT Father's Day yesterday at RCAR! It was really cool to have so many spectators! 

Thank you to Brian, Brian & Chuck for helping to get my M03 running decently. I was lost on what to do. And Brian S., thanks for letting Kyle run your Cooper. He hasn't quit talking about it since we left! You would think he would have slowed down to let the old man win on Father's Day, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Thanks Kevin and Angie for making such a fun place for us all!

Scott

PS - I felt bad for the Slamologists outside. Man, it looked like Woodstock in '68 out there!


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a great time on Friday and Sunday guys!! Tried my hand at 17.5 on Sunday and it is a blast but very fast.. Must learn not to overdrive the car!! Thanks to Chuck for helping me with the WGT car on Friday and to Cody for running his mod car on Sunday giving me a chance to run the WGT. Also , thanks Cody for help with the setup on the 17.5.. Thanks also to Steve for helping me fix the WGT when I stripped the spur gear. It is awesome that we have such a great group of guys at RCAR, I would be in trouble without all of your help. Cya all soon!! I will also say that this will be the last time I try to run 4 classes in one day. 2-3 tops from now on...


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Had fun Sunday. Always enjoy a big crowd of spectators.

Thanks R/Car & Kevin for providing a great place to race (and gate passes for the weekend)


----------



## smokefan

Bill Pm sent your way


----------



## cwoods34

How many 17.5 rubber guys plan to come out Friday?!?!?

Tom - That 13.5 Novak is still yours, don't forget!


----------



## redrider1940

I have a used TC4 RTR (minus batteries and body) for sale. It is setup for the sportsman class with a new silver can motor. $125 or trade for a used Mini Cooper.


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> How many 17.5 rubber guys plan to come out Friday?!?!?


I will be there to try 17.5 again, hopefully to do a little bit better.. Also bring your Mod car and I'll bring the WGT.. Maybe Tom will be there with his WGT this weekend??

Cya on Friday!!


----------



## AquaRacer

Mr. Woods, do you think that changing the springs on my TC3 would help with the push I have. You mentioned something like this on Sunday. I think it was yellows on front and whites on back? Correct me if I am wrong. I will also bring the LTC-R body that I have to try.. Thanks again for the help on Sunday, it is most appreciated!!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> How many 17.5 rubber guys plan to come out Friday?!?!?
> 
> Tom - That 13.5 Novak is still yours, don't forget!


I should be there!

Hold it for me!!!


----------



## cwoods34

AquaRacer said:


> Mr. Woods, do you think that changing the springs on my TC3 would help with the push I have. You mentioned something like this on Sunday. I think it was yellows on front and whites on back? Correct me if I am wrong. I will also bring the LTC-R body that I have to try.. Thanks again for the help on Sunday, it is most appreciated!!


I think the whites go on the front. I remember when I picked up my 007 that white worked at nearly any track. I'll have to double-check my setup book. On my 17.5 car I am running 15 front/13.3 rear (XRAY aqua/HPI red), but I also have a front gear diff (will try a spool again this Friday). 

It seems like the gear diff only works better than a spool on high traction. I had trouble staying ahead of Steve Martin Sunday!

The LTC-R will give a tad more overall downforce, with more bias on the front. I usually end up running it on most layouts because I like having too much steering. It is easier (for me anyway) to start with a loose car and make it stick, rather than start with a pushy car and add steering!

The OG tires stuck fairly well, even with lower track grip (they are rated 40), but I would've had to put a lot more roll in the car so that they didn't slide. They built up a bit of a grime ring on them. If the layout was more open with huge turns it would've been alright, but the turns were very tight and I needed quick responses from the car, which the tires didn't like!


----------



## cwoods34

I opened up my D3 that I cooked in back-to-back heats a few weeks ago (215 first run, 193 second run). I didn't see any bad connections or anything melted, and the rotor still seems like it is strong. I might try the rotor out of the D1 I'm currently running (2+years!!!). Hopefully the D3 stator is still good; if not, I might look into trying an LRP motor (only brand I haven't tried out!).

ALSO, I need an RS Pro for the mod car. The 10.5 is fast but I want more power .... I would gladly trade my regular RS plus cash for someone's RS Pro...... anybody?


----------



## smokefan

pm back at ya Bill


----------



## BATTMAN

Chris H. said:


> Hey Jonesy I posted a video of the VTA race I took today on my facebook page watch it so you can get your fix.:thumbsup:


I would like to ck it out...do you have a link?


----------



## jonesy112

BATTMAN said:


> I would like to ck it out...do you have a link?


You send those bodies yet Myron? I haven't seen anythin yet. Just making sure they aren't lost somewhere


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Wednesday Night Carpet On-Road Racing*

*- Doors Open at 2pm this week.
- Racing starts at 7pm
- Only $10
- The R/CAR Cafe will be serving Pulled Pork Barbeque along with all the other favorites.*


----------



## Chris H.

BATTMAN said:


> I would like to ck it out...do you have a link?


You can see it on youtube search MrSpidermunky.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin Cole

I forget how to add a youtube video on here...


----------



## Chris H.

Tried to post link but didn't work.


----------



## wlpjr2




----------



## starrx

we having a trophy race @ thehobbyshop in dayton on the 25th...for more info go to thehobbyshoponline.com

classes
vta..21.5
17.5blinky....spec tire Solaris 
sct
mt
open tc
hope some of you can make it over

trophy for A MAIN top 5 & 6-10 get prizes


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 you have a PM!!


----------



## martini13

I MADE IT! I MADE IT... FINALYon hobbytalk. I had a great time last Sunday at the RUG. (always)


----------



## cwoods34

AQUARACER --- PM(s) replied, sorry for the wordiness :hat:

martini13...... who dis?

Doesn't look like I can make the Saturday Dayton race  was looking forward to mod on a big asphalt track, but oh well!

At least that means I'll be at R/CAR Friday............


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> AQUARACER --- PM(s) replied, sorry for the wordiness :hat:
> 
> At least that means I'll be at R/CAR Friday............


Cwoods34, not a problem on the wordiness, it helps explain some things to me.. Thanks for the help..

Cya on Friday!!


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Planning on coming up tonight or maybe Friday, is VTA 25.5 or 21.5? VTA site has 25.5 but I want to be sure. If people are running 21.5 I want to run the same thing. Thanks!


----------



## AquaRacer

VTA is 25.5!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

We occasionally run a couple Sedan classes together if we have light numbers...usually on Wednesday.

Fridat Nights we have enough to run each class separate.


----------



## smokefan

I hope we can get back down soon. Got busy with work now that we have parts


----------



## cwoods34

PM replied Aquaracer!!!

I actually might not run 17.5 this Friday, but my mod car is definitely ready, so bring yours Jonesy. And the two fellows with WGT are more than welcome to join so we have a heat :hat:


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> PM replied Aquaracer!!!
> 
> I actually might not run 17.5 this Friday, but my mod car is definitely ready, so bring yours Jonesy. And the two fellows with WGT are more than welcome to join so we have a heat :hat:


Ha! You'll be lucky if us WGT guys let you run with US!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Ha! You'll be lucky if us WGT guys let you run with US!


Doesnt there have to be more than one to show up before you can say US tom? lol :freak:


----------



## martini13

Hey cwoods its Steve Martin (martini13). What you mean your not gona run your 17.5. I was looken foward to it. We had a good race last Sunday...


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Doesnt there have to be more than one to show up before you can say US tom? lol :freak:


If I am crazy enough to race WGT, then I am crazy enough to call myself "us".

I just got home from that track and am ready for Friday already. Let's RACE!


----------



## Railroader

martini13 said:


> Hey cwoods its Steve Martin (martini13). What you mean your not gona run your 17.5. I was looken foward to it. We had a good race last Sunday...


Don't worry, we'll guilt him into it. That, or we threaten to pull off the protective plastic from his controller.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> If I am crazy enough to race WGT, then I am crazy enough to call myself "us".
> 
> I just got home from that track and am ready for Friday already. Let's RACE!


Wow, i cant argue with that logic.....at all.


----------



## AquaRacer

jonesy112 said:


> Doesnt there have to be more than one to show up before you can say US tom? lol :freak:


There will be more than one WGT, I got mine running this past weekend. I now see the appeal to the foam tires. These cars are awesome!! Cya on Friday!!


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Don't worry, we'll guilt him into it. That, or we threaten to pull off the protective plastic from his controller.


OK OK!!! Blackmail much? I changed cars so now my 009 is my 17.5 rubber car. I can only run it if someone has a spare steering knuckle I can buy (stripped my last one out).


----------



## AquaRacer

cwoods34 said:


> OK OK!!! Blackmail much? I changed cars so now my 009 is my 17.5 rubber car. I can only run it if someone has a spare steering knuckle I can buy (stripped my last one out).


I may have one, I will check when I get home tonight..


----------



## AquaRacer

Alrighty then, Mr. Cwoods34 I have a steering knuckle for you!! Cya on Friday!!


----------



## Kevin Cole

_ *** New track lay-out for this Friday Night ***
We will put down the same lay-out used at the Snowbirds(2011)...
this lay-out will be down until we empty the building for the fair.
(probably 2wks)_


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> _ *** New track lay-out for this Friday Night ***
> We will put down the same lay-out used at the Snowbirds(2011)...
> this lay-out will be down until we empty the building for the fair.
> (probably 2wks)_


Will we be going counterclockwise like they did for the Snowbird onroad races?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Will we be going counterclockwise like they did for the Snowbird onroad races?


I hope so...it will give me a chance to break some of the large amount of LF peices that I have stocking up. of the ten camber blocks in my box, 9 of them at LFs lol


----------



## cwoods34

I've literally only raced counter-clockwise ONCE, when I went to Cleveland. After about two races on the track you get used to it........ it's those first twelve minutes you have to be careful about!


----------



## jtsbell

Is anyone going to Dayton Sat. to have some fun?


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> Is anyone going to Dayton Sat. to have some fun?


I'm pretty sure I'm heading over there jack. The tc6's need to get put and play in the sun


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> I hope so...it will give me a chance to break some of the large amount of LF peices that I have stocking up. of the ten camber blocks in my box, 9 of them at LFs lol


Tell me about it. Luckily most of the TA05 parts will fit on the 417 though.


----------



## martini13

How you been Captain Jack havent seen you guys in a while. Hows that new grandbaby? You and Cody ever gona make it out to the RUG on a fridaynight?


----------



## BadSign

I might be there tomorrow... not positive yet, though. Who am I again? I forgot.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I might be there tomorrow... not positive yet, though. Who am I again? I forgot.


I think you'll have to race the novice class again, it's been so long.


----------



## BadSign

what's a race?


----------



## jtsbell

Is that you Steve,been a long time,don.t know about tonight or not but thinking about going to Dayton tomorrow to run.Cody wanted to take the summer off to play softball thats why we haven't been around and as runnin on Friday night I don't get off work early enough to come down to run.Hope to see all you guys real soon.CAPT"NJACK


----------



## Railroader

I'm heading out, packing up the van and then will be at the track in about a minute.


----------



## starrx

jtsbell said:


> Is that you Steve,been a long time,don.t know about tonight or not but thinking about going to Dayton tomorrow to run.Cody wanted to take the summer off to play softball thats why we haven't been around and as runnin on Friday night I don't get off work early enough to come down to run.Hope to see all you guys real soon.CAPT"NJACK


good come on out to dayton..weather suppose to be great...what class are you going to run??


----------



## BadSign

Man, it was good to be back tonight. Great to see all of you again, and, as a bonus, to view the world's greatest turn marshall, Tom Johnson, in action.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Man, it was good to be back tonight. Great to see all of you again, and, as a bonus, to view the world's greatest turn marshall, Tom Johnson, in action.


Oh, you mock me, but I assure you, I was AWESOME in the VTA race.  Not a single car needed to be marshaled by me. That's how awesome I was. They _fear_ me.

Now get that 17.5 car going and join us in the fast stuff!


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody want to buy a battery?

Thunder Power 5000 40C 2S LiPo, LIKE NEW. I got it straight from Thunder Power..... I've been using it in 17.5. Great pack for the class.

$70?!?!?!


----------



## Railroader

Wednesday is looking good for me being able to race. 

I'd like to race 12th scale/17.5/boosted. 

I'll also have my 17.5 TC car with me and the WGT chassis.


----------



## davidl

Railroader said:


> Wednesday is looking good for me being able to race.
> 
> I'd like to race 12th scale/17.5/boosted.
> 
> I'll also have my 17.5 TC car with me and the WGT chassis.


 
Hi Tom. We will have 17.5 1/12 scale for you this Wed.:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Excellent!


----------



## Qball41

Kevin, you have a PM


----------



## surfer kev

hey jonsey need some paint tried calling your cell number never heard anything.


----------



## BadSign

Quick survey:

I'm trying 17.5 TC soon, what's a ballpark gear ratio?


----------



## charlie2755

BadSign said:


> Quick survey:
> 
> I'm trying 17.5 TC soon, what's a ballpark gear ratio?


Hey Brian. I'm running a Novak Ballistic and am around 3.5 fdr. Hope this helps.


----------



## Railroader

I am running around a 3.8-3.9 FDR. At 3.6 the motor came off too hot for me. I also switched to the Sweep OGs which are a tiny bit larger diameter.


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Quick survey:
> 
> I'm trying 17.5 TC soon, what's a ballpark gear ratio?


I'm between a 3.8 and 4.0 fdr


----------



## jonesy112

surfer kev said:


> hey jonsey need some paint tried calling your cell number never heard anything.


Sorry i forgot to call you back kev. I will give you a call tommorrow


----------



## BadSign

Thanks guys. I'll be there Friday if the wife is feeling well.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wednesday Night On-Road Racing

I will be there early...the doors will open at 3pm.

We will be at the outdoor track working until then.

Racing at 7pm...not many more race days left before I have to empty the building for the fair.

Please come out and support _your_ track.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be up there tonight but I need to leave at 8.

With a Duo 2/3 I am running max timing with a 3.8, and with most layouts my temps come off around 145-160.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin will there be racing NEXT Fri? I will be on vacation and should be down. 
CWoods what driveshafts are in that 007 that Kyle is running?


----------



## starrx

are y'all running this friday...i was thinking about coming & tryna get jr to come as well


----------



## cwoods34

SMOKEFAN from what I remember they are just standard 50 mm spring steel shafts.

I will be there Friday but will probably only run mod. I have someone interested in the 17.5's Tekin RS AND I don't currently have a fan for it. I nearly cooked it this evening at 185*ish.


----------



## jonesy112

starrx said:


> are y'all running this friday...i was thinking about coming & tryna get jr to come as well


Yeah, we are running this friday. It ***may*** be our last friday to run, so come on over.


----------



## Railroader

Last Friday until August... Right?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## charlie2755

Had a great time tonight as usual!


----------



## Qball41

Thanks to everyone who helped a new guy out last night. It was a ton of fun and I'll definitely be back after the July break.

Thanks again to all!


----------



## Railroader

It was great meeting you Scott. If there's anyway we can help out just ask.

[I am Tom, the guy from Durand]


----------



## davidl

I had a good time last night like several others. I learned that my broken antenna didn't upset the aero of my car. I still didn't run that perfect lap with it so I will continue trying.

Railroader, missed you in the main. Hopefully all is well with your group. Looking forward to running with you again.

Qball, you are welcome to pit with me like last night. I will assist as much as possible. You demonstrated good driving skills especially after not having run RC for so many years.

Notice to the rest of the crew, Charlie is on the rise. He will be challenging for the top in the next few months so don't be surprised when he snags the checkers.


----------



## Kevin Cole

* *** Attention *** *

*This FRIDAY (JULY1) will be our last day for racing before the fair.*

_I just spoke with the folks at 4H and they will take over the building on July6._

*Come out this Friday and Race...last chance until the beginning of August.*


----------



## smokefan

Kevin Cole said:


> * *** Attention *** *
> 
> *This FRIDAY (JULY1) will be our last day for racing before the fair.*
> 
> Guess I will see you guys in Aug then


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> SMOKEFAN from what I remember they are just standard 50 mm spring steel shafts.
> 
> Spec R's maybe?? The one's in my car are of a smaller dia than his


----------



## cwoods34

Turns out I won't be there tomorrow.

No, the only Spec-R ones I've owned are laying in my pit box broke!


----------



## jtsbell

Cody ygpm


----------



## dragrace

Notice to the rest of the crew, Charlie is on the rise. He will be challenging for the top in the next few months so don't be surprised when he snags the checkers.[/QUOTE]

I guess I will not be loaning Charlie my batteries anymore.......hahahahaha

Good job Charlie.

See everyone in Aug.

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

PM replied!

DUNN MOTORSPORTS........ about the anodizing order...... I'm ready whenever you are........


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

The Academy of Model Aeronautics is celebrating their 75th Anniversary! If you have not been to their 1000 acre (yes I've got my zeros correct!) site in Muncie, Indiana, you should visit. Even if you are not a model airplane guy, they appreciate all hobbies!

Here's a link to the event website: http://ama75.com/ama-75th-anniversary-event/

The AMA built a nice dirt track on their property several years ago and they have a great Driver's Stand too. For the 75th Anniversary, the plan to have the track open and also to have 6-8 demonstration vehicles for the use of people who want to try running R/C trucks!

They have asked me to spearhead this effort because I race R/C cars and trucks and I am also a 25 year flying member of the AMA. For a long time, I only considered myself "an airplane guy" until my son exposed me to R/C cars and trucks. Now I love both!

We are hoping that the vehicles will be Traxxas Slash trucks. Box Stock for people to use. And, we could use some volunteers I'm sure. 

We will for sure be there on Saturday and Sunday, but Thursday and Friday are "iffy" due to my work schedule. It depends on if we can get volunteers to run those days.

Please print out the attached flyer! Pass it to friends that you think might be interested and ask your LHS to post one too!

Scott Black
www.IndyHobbies.com

PS - You can see that the track needs some effort to improve it. They sent me this photo so I don't know how recent it is. I guess their track doesn't get the use it should and they are mostly focused on R/C aircraft of course. What they need is a strong group of local racers in the Muncie area to keep it decent and USE it!


----------



## Kevin Cole

You know R/CAR will help out with the event all that we can.

I should be able to cover for you on Thursday & Friday Scott...I will call you after the holiday weekend.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

It looks like I will get to come play tonight! My wife is taking Kyle to 4H shooting sports. So, Dad is a free man! See you then.


----------



## BadSign

No racing for me tonight- wife is recovering.

See you all in August for my 17.5 debut!


----------



## charlie2755

Sorry I couldn't make it tonight guys. Work decided to bury me for the holiday weekend. See you all in August. ..........Dunn, I'll buy some batteries. Just needed to try some out first. Still not sure what I want. You want to sell any???


----------



## jtsbell

Cody Ugpm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had a GREAT time last night even though my cars were not behaving well. Thanks as always Brian S. for your help and suggestions and thanks to Brian B. for some mini tires that actually GRIP!

9 minis running together was something we should have gotten a photo of for the website! That was cool!

Speaking of which...the photos page is getting stale. Send in some photos! They don't have to just be of your cars. They can be pictures of just us having fun or you winning the MAIN with tears rolling down your cheeks!


----------



## AquaRacer

The Mini main would have been recorded if some, hmmmm possibly Kwvin would have pushed record on my camera taking video. As I had asked. He He He.. Not a problem though Kevin. It was fun with 9 Mini's at the same time. Had a blast at the last Friday until August!!! :wave:


----------



## surfer kev

tyring to reach scott black anyone know how to reach him.


----------



## jonesy112

indyhobbies.com is his name on here. Im not sure if his contact info is on indyhobbies.com or not.


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody need a Tekin RS? I'm selling one of mine. Will include the Dean's plug on it.........


----------



## cwoods34

Jtsbell........ Pm........


----------



## jtsbell

Cody ugpm


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

My email is

h e l l o s c o t t @ a o l . C o m

Scott Black


----------



## Qball41

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody need a Tekin RS? I'm selling one of mine. Will include the Dean's plug on it.........


Interested if still available.


----------



## cwoods34

Qball41 said:


> Interested if still available.


PM sent!!!


----------



## davidl

Just got home from the rug after watching some of the 1/4 scale action on the paved oval. The guys helped Keven roll up the carpet, so there will be no more indoor action till they roll it out after the fair.

Many thanks to Kevin and Angie for the really good food and a very nice place to run and race my 1/12 scale car. I look forward to the re-opening of the Big Rug after the fair so I can continue.:thumbsup:


----------



## RustyS

Ahhhhh a much needed break is here and I am getting my fishing on. It has been a great season with a lot of ups and down but still a lot of fun. Can't wait till the next season starts. Fish on, race later.


----------



## Railroader

Since I can't race, I will hit the beach

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5073/5910360056_fe04b16051_b.jpg[\img]

[img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5078/5909805283_1391efb700_b.jpg[\img]


----------



## Railroader

Since I can't race, I will hit the beach


----------



## jonesy112

Wow, the gold is so shiny it looks green from the reflection of the water lol


----------



## Railroader

My baby doesn't like to swim. The ugly brother truck does.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> My baby doesn't like to swim. The ugly brother truck does.


Ugly and not as smart....what a combination


----------



## cwoods34

That dog looks taller than the people in the 2nd picture...... Or is that a horse?!?!?!


----------



## cwoods34

Tekin RS still available.........


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> That dog looks taller than the people in the 2nd picture...... Or is that a horse?!?!?!


That was I think the tallest dog I have ever seen. It was a "Golden Roodle". On its hind legs it was probably 7+ foot tall.


----------



## RHammer

cwoods34 said:


> That dog looks taller than the people in the 2nd picture...... Or is that a horse?!?!?!


it's called "forced perspective"

That's my nugget of dork knowledge for the day.


----------



## PDK RACING

RHammer said:


> it's called "forced perspective"
> 
> That's my nugget of dork knowledge for the day.


Mine would be, what big nuggets you would have to clean up, about twenty minutes after dinner...:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Haagan-Dazs


----------



## martini13

Any one know where a good on-road track that isnt to far to race 17.5 world stock sedan?


----------



## jtsbell

Has anyone talked to Gregg Cobb or Brian Smith after racin season this summer?


----------



## Kevin Cole

They have been at the track most Friday nights.


----------



## Mackin

We will be racing road course on the 23rd at The Gate. I know Cleveland is a little far but it's worth it. Doors open at noon, racing at 5.

chuck


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 said:


> Any one know where a good on-road track that isnt to far to race 17.5 world stock sedan?


What about HT. on Sundays


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

martini13 said:


> Any one know where a good on-road track that isnt to far to race 17.5 world stock sedan?


There is a semi-permanent parking lot track at *The Hobby Shop*(http://thehobbyshoponline.com/) in Dayton, Ohio that races on *Saturdays. *I have raced here in the past and it is worth the roughly 2 hour drive from Castleton (Hobbytown USA North). The drive is all interstate and the location is about 1 mile off the highway exit.

The Hobby Shop is located in a retail area. There is a fast food restaurant next to the track as well as a ATM. Here are photos from 2011 of the outdoor track from their web forum (http://thehobbyshoponline.com/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/32/threadid/19531/scope/posts/Default.aspx)

We have several of our carpet season regulars who are from the Dayton area who race at this track in the summer (Roberts brothers, Von Perry, Junior Norton). Mike Jones recently traveled to race at this track and should be able to confirm that this is a good facility to race at.

Here is a link to their 2011 Outdoor Track rules (http://thehobbyshoponline.com/Racing/OutdoorTrackRules.aspx). They offer a *17.5 brushless* *blinky class using spec tires (Solaris Tires)*.

If you are thinking about traveling to another facility, let's show our racing friends from Ohio that we know how to go fast on asphalt.

----------

If you are looking for an outdoor track in *Indianapolis, Hobbytown USA North in Castleton* will be racing this weekend on *SUNDAY*. 

Bob Cordell worked with Dave & Busters earlier this year to secure a good section of asphalt in front of D&Bs. I have participated in all the races at Hobbytown this year. The asphalt section they are using in 2011 is much better than last outdoor season. While there are a few small cracks, they have had little to no effect on racing. For example, I took my carpet prepped Mini-Cooper without any changes and was able to run it flat out on the asphalt.

I plan on at least racing VTA & Cooper at Hobbytown USA this weekend.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> There is a semi-permanent parking lot track at *The Hobby Shop*(http://thehobbyshoponline.com/) in Dayton, Ohio that races on *Saturdays. *I have raced here in the past and it is worth the roughly 2 hour drive from Castleton (Hobbytown USA North). The drive is all interstate and the location is about 1 mile off the highway exit.
> 
> The Hobby Shop is located in a retail area. There is a fast food restaurant next to the track as well as a ATM. Here are photos from 2011 of the outdoor track from their web forum (http://thehobbyshoponline.com/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/32/threadid/19531/scope/posts/Default.aspx)
> 
> We have several of our carpet season regulars who are from the Dayton area who race at this track in the summer (Roberts brothers, Von Perry, Junior Norton). Mike Jones recently traveled to race at this track and should be able to confirm that this is a good facility to race at.
> 
> Here is a link to their 2011 Outdoor Track rules (http://thehobbyshoponline.com/Racing/OutdoorTrackRules.aspx). They offer a *17.5 brushless* *blinky class using spec tires (Solaris Tires)*.
> 
> If you are thinking about traveling to another facility, let's show our racing friends from Ohio that we know how to go fast on asphalt.
> 
> ----------
> 
> If you are looking for an outdoor track in *Indianapolis, Hobbytown USA North in Castleton* will be racing this weekend on *SUNDAY*.
> 
> Bob Cordell worked with Dave & Busters earlier this year to secure a good section of asphalt in front of D&Bs. I have participated in all the races at Hobbytown this year. The asphalt section they are using in 2011 is much better than last outdoor season. While there are a few small cracks, they have had little to no effect on racing. For example, I took my carpet prepped Mini-Cooper without any changes and was able to run it flat out on the asphalt.
> 
> I plan on at least racing VTA & Cooper at Hobbytown USA this weekend.


Correct, Dayton is a very well ran and built track. I ran both my 17.5 and mod cars there all day long without changing any of the setup (short of tires) and was right on pace with them and didnt scratch the chassis plates at all. I am planning on going over there to race a few more times this year, so If anyone is interested in tagging along let me know. Last time I left my place (basically in browsnburg) at 930, was at the track a little before noon, raced, stayed a few hours afterwards BSing with Junior and Randy, and was still back home by ten.


----------



## starrx

jonesy112 said:


> Correct, Dayton is a very well ran and built track. I ran both my 17.5 and mod cars there all day long without changing any of the setup (short of tires) and was right on pace with them and didnt scratch the chassis plates at all. I am planning on going over there to race a few more times this year, so If anyone is interested in tagging along let me know. Last time I left my place (basically in browsnburg) at 930, was at the track a little before noon, raced, stayed a few hours afterwards BSing with Junior and Randy, and was still back home by ten.


yeah come on over...i need some more ppl to beat up on...in 17.5 & vta:tongue:


----------



## martini13

That track in Dayton looks realy cool. Im gona have to make the trip.See if i can put the smack down on some of the LOCALS.Thanks for the info


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> That track in Dayton looks realy cool. Im gona have to make the trip.See if i can put the smack down on some of the LOCALS.Thanks for the info



Let me know when you want to go Steve, ill make the trip with ya. 

Me and Cody are headed up to chicago this weekend for a race up there, its only supposed to be a heat index of 100+


----------



## jonesy112

My freshly painted body for USGT this weekend up in chicago. Just thought Id share some fresh paint since its a pretty big change from my normal paint scheme


----------



## Kevin Cole

Looks good Mike...I like the USGT rules package and the body/tire combo.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Looks good Mike...I like the USGT rules package and the body/tire combo.


Thanks Kevin. Ill let you know how they race this weekend. I just wish my phone did a better job of capturing neons and chrome.

Speaking of, hey tom, do you know how to adjust the f-stop on an iphone? lol


----------



## BadSign

Don't you just push the button faster?


----------



## dragrace

*New Associated 12r5.1 Inline*

Here you go Steve Roebling, Rusty, Chuck and all you other Associated fans.


----------



## PDK RACING

That is nice.


----------



## wlpjr2

*Cheap 12th Scale?*

Got a customer wanting a cheap 12th scale chassis to play around on his driveway at home. Anyone have a old one collecting dust? LMK


----------



## RustyS

dragrace said:


> Here you go Steve Roebling, Rusty, Chuck and all you other Associated fans.


Now that is one sexy ride. I want the full version kit and not a conversion. Either way it is on the shopping list.


----------



## regets ama

HT-USA parking lot road racing,

Drove all the way to HTUSA for some racing, met some racers, checked in the store to find out it was cancelled "too hot outside"?

Anybody know of a website I need to check next time to see if racing is on at HTUSA in Castleton so we dont make the same mistake twice?


----------



## Railroader

regets ama said:


> HT-USA parking lot road racing,
> 
> Drove all the way to HTUSA for some racing, met some racers, checked in the store to find out it was cancelled "too hot outside"?
> 
> Anybody know of a website I need to check next time to see if racing is on at HTUSA in Castleton so we dont make the same mistake twice?


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=322575&page=2


----------



## regets ama

Thanks Tom,
you're the best!


----------



## rockin_bob13

It's been posted for 3 days 2 lines down on this same site.

It's gonna be real hot on that pavement on Sunday. Predicted forecast is 92o and humid and that's in the shade.

There is no grass or trees around there. Everything nearby is asphalt parking lot. (Mall, 4 shopping centers in a row, I465).

When I got into my car today for lunch, my car thermometer showed outside temp at 95o.

The asphalt measures 120o.

Steve and I have decided to take it on a week to week basis.

If the temps are in the 80's, any 80's, 89o, 90o with less humidity, we'll do it.

Look for our big race the first Sunday after Labor day. September 11, 2011.
This will be a cash payout race for the common classes we run.

So, too hot this Sunday, calling no race. (Posted 3 days ago)


----------



## regets ama

thanks bob, i am now subscribed to the other forum thread to keep up and noted that you called the race early on, we just didnt know where to look.

too hot for me to stand out there for 3 hours! probably melt some tyres and motors too.


----------



## cwoods34

KEVIN --- Let's make a nce asphalt track at the fairgrounds. I'm hooked! Will be getting home around 2:30 Sunday morning..... A few technical difficulties but had a blast.

The GT bodies, 21.5 stock, and slick tires looks like a good combo. Personally I'd run it. It's a good mix of realism and drivability.


----------



## dragrace

cwoods34 said:


> KEVIN --- Let's make a nce asphalt track at the fairgrounds. I'm hooked! Will be getting home around 2:30 Sunday morning..... A few technical difficulties but had a blast.
> 
> The GT bodies, 21.5 stock, and slick tires looks like a good combo. Personally I'd run it. It's a good mix of realism and drivability.


When I lived in Florida in the late 80's we always raced outdoor. I always like racing outside. I wish we could run outdoor in the summer. I am all for trying to get something going. I would race at HobbyTown but the track is a litttle small....

Steve Dunn


----------



## jtsbell

Nice job in chitown CODY & MIKE make the A mains in the asphalt attack is saying something WAY TO GO!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Thanks! There was a nice crowd, and plenty of competition!


----------



## dragrace

*Masami*

I thought we needed some good photo's for our summer break.

Steve Dunn


----------



## outlander5

dragrace said:


> I thought we needed some good photo's for our summer break.
> 
> Steve Dunn


i raced against masami years ago at the winter nats in florida in '97, and i might say he's as good as they say and did get an attitude. but it was also real fun.


----------



## martini13

Let Bob or I know what u guys are look for as far as track size or anything else.Will try to occomidate everyone that wants to race. The fisrt couple of years were a really good time, but wene its that warm out its hard to get people there. I would love to see everyone there on Sept 11 for the cash race aka da KOOL DOWN race. Think it'll be a GREAT TIME. Hope to see everyone there....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Congrats to Jonesy & Cody Woods for a good run in the windy city.

As far as outdoor on-road...

R/CAR has one of the largest RC asphalt ovals in the country...644' long with 40' wide lanes.
We certainly could run on the Big Paved Oval, if the local support is there.
(HobbyTown North has struggled getting racers for the parking lot this season)


----------



## martini13

cwoods34 said:


> KEVIN --- Let's make a nce asphalt track at the fairgrounds. I'm hooked! Will be getting home around 2:30 Sunday morning..... A few technical difficulties but had a blast.
> 
> The GT bodies, 21.5 stock, and slick tires looks like a good combo. Personally I'd run it. It's a good mix of realism and drivability.


 That class sounds pretty cool


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> Thanks! There was a nice crowd, and plenty of competition!


any video??


----------



## cwoods34

Not from me! Snowy took a ton of pictures, but I don't know about any video......


----------



## PDK RACING

martini13 said:


> Let Bob or I know what u guys are look for as far as track size or anything else.Will try to occomidate everyone that wants to race. The fisrt couple of years were a really good time, but wene its that warm out its hard to get people there. I would love to see everyone there on Sept 11 for the cash race aka da KOOL DOWN race. Think it'll be a GREAT TIME. Hope to see everyone there....


Chicks guns fire trucks and a cloud that goes YEAH


----------



## 1/12 scale

Thanks for the picture......Got an Email from you know who today. It is READY !!!!!


----------



## jonesy112

martini13 said:


> Let Bob or I know what u guys are look for as far as track size or anything else.Will try to occomidate everyone that wants to race. The fisrt couple of years were a really good time, but wene its that warm out its hard to get people there. I would love to see everyone there on Sept 11 for the cash race aka da KOOL DOWN race. Think it'll be a GREAT TIME. Hope to see everyone there....


The last 2 tracks I have raced outdoors on, the major thing I noticed is the track size itself. The layouts are similiar to what we normally run, but the track itself is much bigger and wider lanes. I think yesterday, the layout was 120 x 50. Still a 4 lane layout, but the lanes were 12ft wide, with the straight about 16. The wider layout made it easier to avoid imperfections in the pavement, made the racing better and less tear on the cars from hitting boards. I know dayton was a very similiar size as well. 

I dont remember what size layout you guys used there last year, but I would love a track this size and wide here to run on here weekly.


----------



## PDK RACING

jonesy112 said:


> The last 2 tracks I have raced outdoors on, the major thing I noticed is the track size itself. The layouts are similiar to what we normally run, but the track itself is much bigger and wider lanes. I think yesterday, the layout was 120 x 50. Still a 4 lane layout, but the lanes were 12ft wide, with the straight about 16. The wider layout made it easier to avoid imperfections in the pavement, made the racing better and less tear on the cars from hitting boards. I know dayton was a very similiar size as well.
> 
> I dont remember what size layout you guys used there last year, but I would love a track this size and wide here to run on here weekly.


I second that. F1 adopted this for the past few years. You can go hard without hitting hard


----------



## dragrace

jonesy112 said:


> The last 2 tracks I have raced outdoors on, the major thing I noticed is the track size itself. The layouts are similiar to what we normally run, but the track itself is much bigger and wider lanes. I think yesterday, the layout was 120 x 50. Still a 4 lane layout, but the lanes were 12ft wide, with the straight about 16. The wider layout made it easier to avoid imperfections in the pavement, made the racing better and less tear on the cars from hitting boards. I know dayton was a very similiar size as well.
> 
> I dont remember what size layout you guys used there last year, but I would love a track this size and wide here to run on here weekly.


I'm in. If the track was 150ish by 50ish I would be there weekly and I think we can get some 1/12 support for the summer racing also. Maybe running every other week or something, however I don't want to suggest too many changes since you guys have already been doing this for a few years and you know what works.

Steve Dunn


----------



## cwoods34

If the carpet was 150x40.......... More guys would run MOD 

17.5 boosted was perfect for that size, but 17.5 stock works good for inside. It was fun having some turbo on the backstretch!

JONESY - I might call later, but I gotta message some others first.


----------



## cwoods34

I also liked the super-wide lanes. Except for the usual heads-up first turn skirmishes, I can't say there were any noticeable accidents. Plenty of passing space......... We can run similar layouts inside with wide lanes, but they will be fast and flowing.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin I sent you an email to your yahoo account about the AMA event this weekend. Here's a link to all the photos I took yesterday up there. They are really pumping the event on TV even! That's cool. I'm not too excited about the trucks they bought for demos, if they break I don't know that they have parts.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627052469827/


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I also liked the super-wide lanes. Except for the usual heads-up first turn skirmishes, I can't say there were any noticeable accidents. Plenty of passing space......... We can run similar layouts inside with wide lanes, but they will be fast and flowing.



I wouldnt suggest changing the layouts inside, im a fan of the tight technical carpet tracks. I wouldnt like super wide lanes indoors, we would be doing 8 second laps lol


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone is interested, I still need to sell a Tekin. I'll let it go for $105 shipped. Help me out! OR trade for a Mamba Max Pro.........


----------



## cwoods34

We need to choose a layout that flows well but isn't too fast, perhaps with a half-sweeper but only 1 or 2 "hairpins", and leave it down for at least a month at a time... It'd be good for learning setup consistently and create a nice groove.


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Pennington. you have a PM.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader ---- pm........


----------



## dragrace

cwoods34 said:


> We need to choose a layout that flows well but isn't too fast, perhaps with a half-sweeper but only 1 or 2 "hairpins", and leave it down for at least a month at a time... It'd be good for learning setup consistently and create a nice groove.


Kevin and I have talked about this many times. I have told him we would like to see a good layout stay down for a while (1-2 months). There is no need for him to make it hard on himself trying to come up with a new track each week. There are only so many layouts you can have.


Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112

dragrace said:


> Kevin and I have talked about this many times. I have told him we would like to see a good layout stay down for a while (1-2 months). There is no need for him to make it hard on himself trying to come up with a new track each week. There are only so many layouts you can have.
> 
> 
> Steve Dunn


Lets see if we can make this easy on him and come up with good layouts that we can take up in just a few pieces, so when he or one of us lay it back down after the 'hillrods' have their go at the carpet it will only take a few minutes.


----------



## Kevin Cole

It seems so warm & fuzzy on this thread...

TJ...say something you warm & fuzzy man.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Seriously guys...

Presley & I are spending Friday at the AMA running the trucks they got for the 75th Anniversary event this weekend.

It gives us RC CAR peps a chance to show the airplane guys what we do...plus have fliers available about R/CAR and what we do out at the Marion County Fairgrounds.

We have a few passes available to get in for free, so let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> TJ...say something you warm & fuzzy man.


I'm just pleased that Jonesy stuck a Hillrod comment in so eloquently. So proud. :warmfuzzies:


----------



## cwoods34

Anyone interested in an XRAY 009 rolling chassis? Great condition, won me a lot of races. PM me if interested..........

Also, got one of my Tekins sold, still have another RS for sale. $110 shipped takes it. Anyone, anyone?


----------



## smokefan

Cwoods pm heading your way


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Anyone interested in an XRAY 009 rolling chassis? Great condition, won me a lot of races. PM me if interested..........
> 
> Also, got one of my Tekins sold, still have another RS for sale. $110 shipped takes it. Anyone, anyone?


WHAT?!?!?!?

Cody Woods selling his xrays and tekins? :tongue: What are you planning on replacing them with? I couldnt imagine you not running xrays


----------



## smokefan

He's not going Blue is he???


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> He's not going Blue is he???


I dont know what hes thinking


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> He's not going Blue is he???


Tamiya Blue!!!


----------



## BadSign

Man, I am dying to do some racing. Took my 1/5 bike out today with a 10.5 in it. Nearly bacflipped the darn thing!

I think I live in an enormous Catch-22. Summers off, no Friday night racing.


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> I dont know what hes thinking


Now I am not buying that, as a member of Team BlackOps I am sure you do know.


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Now I am not buying that, as a member of Team BlackOps I am sure you do know.


well lets just say you see one teammember selling his brand of cars (call it brand x if you will) and the other member not selling his brand of cars (call it brand a) LOL


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Man, I am dying to do some racing. Took my 1/5 bike out today with a 10.5 in it. Nearly bacflipped the darn thing!
> 
> I think I live in an enormous Catch-22. Summers off, no Friday night racing.


Tell me about it. The kids are all home on family visits the entire time the track is dismantled because of the fair. Luckily I have been kept busy by multiple family vacation trips to Michigan and King's Island. That, along with a Friday night shooting event have kept the addiction-withdrawl shakes from taking over.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> well lets just say you see one teammember selling his brand of cars (call it brand x if you will) and the other member not selling his brand of cars (call it brand a) LOL


I'm not selling any of my Tamiya cars... hmmm.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I'm not selling any of my Tamiya cars... hmmm.


that would be brand T tom. lol, and im fully expecting to see a 417 for next carpet season


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> that would be brand T tom. lol, and im fully expecting to see a 417 _*sometime*_ next carpet season


Fixed™ your post for you.


----------



## cwoods34

You know, the 009 is 2 years old and my T3R(ish) is over a year old. Did you kooks ever think I'm upgrading to the new one?!?!?!?!?! XRAY did just release a gear diff.

Which brings up another point, the T3R(ish) is also available if someone is interested. It is a T3R with carbon fiber chassis, new turnbuckles, perfect rear diff, spool w/hardened outdrives, and can include Spec-R ECS shafts. Also have 2 different upper decks for it also. It is essentially a T3 2010 but different colors :hat:

Tamiya?!? NEVER. I value my kidneys too much.


----------



## jonesy112

upgrading.....hmm, interesting wording


----------



## cwoods34

Upgrading *to the new one.* Team Blue has nothing new out......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Upgrading *to the new one.* Team Blue has nothing new out......


Thats right, I forgot xray releases a new car every 10 months in order to try to keep up


----------



## cwoods34

I won't deny that, although replace keep up with stay at the top


----------



## jtsbell

You know if you guys ran SCHUMACHER you wouldn't have to up grade every 10 mo.just every year or so.


----------



## jtsbell

I forgot HA HA HA!!!


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> You know if you guys ran SCHUMACHER you wouldn't have to up grade every 10 mo.just every year or so.


Thats why i run associated, one upgrade every 4 years or so lol


----------



## smokefan

Team BlackOps can run whatever makes them happy as long as they continue to help the B Team LOLOL BTW CWoods pm back at ya


----------



## smokefan

On a related note the B Team has new bodies painted and new set up's on the XRays, just waiting now on the shake down run.


----------



## cwoods34

SMOKEFAN --- PM replied.....

CAPT'N JACK --- PM here in a second.

From what I hear you'll go through a steering servo every 10 weeks in a Schumacher......


----------



## smokefan

Cody would you happen to have a rear belt for a 007 #5442 I have a rear belt #5444 I could swap ya for??


----------



## cwoods34

I have 4 belts in front of me. One is a 5444, one APPEARS to be a 5443, and the other 2 are unmarked, but the one seems smaller than the others. SO........ you can try out the unmarked ones if you like, but I have no way of knowing what size they are.


----------



## smokefan

it should be the smaller one. I thought all the t2 ones where all the same they are not. I will buy or swap you which ever you want.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> Seriously guys...
> 
> It gives us RC CAR peps a chance to show the airplane guys what we do...plus have fliers available about R/CAR and what we do out at the Marion County Fairgrounds.
> 
> We have a few passes available to get in for free, so let me know if anyone is interested.


And, if you do come up, make sure and wear your R/CAR shirts! They are fine with us promoting the track. After all, we are all volunteering our time and fuel to help them with their event!

www.AMA75.com


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> it should be the smaller one. I thought all the t2 ones where all the same they are not. I will buy or swap you which ever you want.


Nope, some are for 34 tooth diffs, some are for 38 tooth diffs, and there's also the forward-motor conversion too! :drunk:


----------



## PDK RACING

Who is going to IIC the first week in Oct.:wave:
Vegas Baby


----------



## jonesy112

Vegas Baby!!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

I think I will run 17.5 blink blink. I may have a chance at getting mid pack with that.How many people will show for vegas you think


----------



## cwoods34

Can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but I still have a Tekin RS I need to get rid of, $110 will take it, has a Dean's plug on it!


----------



## jtsbell

Cody ygpm


----------



## cwoods34

Right back atcha!


----------



## jonesy112

why dont i ever get people telling me that I have pm..... lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR finalized two major On-Road Events today that should bring in 100+ entries for each race.

Both races promise to be two of the largest in the _Mid-West_...
and will bring the top On-Road Racers to R/CAR Indy once again.

R/CAR has already agreed to host the biggest Oval Race Weekend(the Birds is a week)...
in the country this up coming season.

More big events are in the works...


----------



## jonesy112

And what events are those...you cant throw a teaser out like that without letting us know what races they are


----------



## Kevin Cole

No details just yet.

Dates I can do...

On-Road Events weekends of Nov.12 & Feb.25 

Big Oval Event in March

More to come...


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> No details just yet.
> 
> Dates I can do...
> 
> On-Road Events weekends of Nov.12 & Feb.25
> 
> Big Oval Event in March
> 
> More to come...


allright, already told my boss that i need the week of those off to prepare lol


----------



## wlpjr2

jonesy112 said:


> allright, already told my boss that i need the week of those off to prepare lol


 Did he Fire You?


----------



## smokefan

jonesy112 said:


> allright, already told my boss that i need the week of those off to prepare lol


Hey if you know Japanese can you talk to my Bosses and get me the wk off too


----------



## BadSign

PM for Railroader (Sorry, Jonesy...)


----------



## jonesy112

wlpjr2 said:


> Did he Fire You?


no, but i got put on probation for asking for so much time off


----------



## jonesy112

smokefan said:


> Hey if you know Japanese can you talk to my Bosses and get me the wk off too


yeah, def dont know any japanese....unless it is associated with some form of sushi.


----------



## cwoods34

ALRIGHT ALRIGHT I'm looking to get 150 for my 009 and 220 for my T3R if anyone is interested.


----------



## BATTMAN

Kevin Cole said:


> R/CAR finalized two major On-Road Events today that should bring in 100+ entries for each race.
> 
> Both races promise to be two of the largest in the _Mid-West_...
> and will bring the top On-Road Racers to R/CAR Indy once again.
> 
> R/CAR has already agreed to host the biggest Oval Race Weekend(the Birds is a week)...
> in the country this up coming season.
> 
> More big events are in the works...


count me and the Nashville VTA crew in..we enjoyed ourself last two or 3 times we raced there and will be back again:thumbsup:


----------



## indymodz

I have a few things for sale locally if anyone is interested.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332769

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=332772


----------



## charlie2755

I know its not August yet....but do we have a round about time frame for putting the carpet back down? I got vacation early August and could donate some time.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I plan to do a couple days of track improvements before laying the carpet back down...
plus I want to clean the carpet this season...it has two seasons on it now.

I'll give you a call or pm you Charlie...any help is certainly appreciated.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had a good time yesterday up at the AMA in Muncie. It was hot, but not unbearable and we had some nice shade structures. The track had someone on it just about all the time, and I got to run my RC10T4 and my Slash quite a bit too. 

Its a really loose track. So, it was pretty much controlled sliding in all the curves. We watered it down about 4 times yesterday but, that lasted all of 20 minutes each time before it went back to dust and rooster tails.

Kyle and I are heading up again today from 9 to 1. The airshow part has been great too. Hot Air Balloon rides for $10. I'd like to try that. We'll see. Volunteers got nice shirts and hats and free food/drink anywhere on the property. So, its been a fun experience. The ThunderTiger stadium trucks that the AMA got donated or purchased have not held up very well. All the double sided tape to mount the RX, ESC and switch has failed on every single one of them. And, we've had problems with the brushes on two out of four motors. Fortunately we got them fixed, but if you were a newbie to the hobby and running by yourself, these problems would be a big turn off. 

The old saying applies, "Its bad to spend to much on a thing, but sometimes it can be much worse to spend too little."

They should have bought Slashes.

Scott


----------



## Kevin Cole

Scott Black...you have mail on your AOL acct.


----------



## cwoods34

I put my 009 roller up for sale, if anyone is interested...... ran it today at Bob's, it's fast!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/533362-xray-009-roller-fs-180-obo.html


----------



## RustyS

hey Bill P. you have a pm


----------



## Kevin Cole

Somebody tell Trevor that we start running our Dirt Oval this week.

Running on Thursday Nights & Sunday afternoon.

Put the word out & tell him to bring some friends.

(I'll have a new dirt oval thread with pictures of the track Monday evening)


----------



## smokefan

Will tell him


----------



## smokefan

Cody has the guy I work with got in touch with you about your 009 yet?


----------



## cwoods34

Nope! If you want to give him my number you can - 3179974793.


----------



## smokefan

K will see him at work and pass it on, ok if he text you?


----------



## cwoods34

Yes


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Had to add a couple photos from yesterday at Muncie. Kyle was having a blast with his T4, but smoked the motor! It was so hot, the solder melted at the terminals. I've never seen an electric truck with white "exhaust" coming out before! :thumbsup:

I thought I was at Monster Jam!


----------



## jammer

Kevin Cole said:


> Somebody tell Trevor that we start running our Dirt Oval this week.
> 
> Running on Thursday Nights & Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Put the word out & tell him to bring some friends.
> 
> (I'll have a new dirt oval thread with pictures of the track Monday evening)


Open late model class?


----------



## dragrace

Kevin,

Call me. I have what we need for the Roar Nationals Bid. Eric sent me some examples.

Steve Dunn


----------



## Kevin Cole

Dirt Oval Racing at R/CAR

Racing on R/CAR's BullRing Dirt Oval starts this Thursday July 21.

We will run every Thursday evening at 7pm and every Sunday at 1pm

This Thursday is our opener on the dirt and racing is FREE!

The Marion County Fair starts Thursday and the only cost to the racer is the $5 gate fee for the Fair.

Free Racing is also available both Friday nights during the Fair

There will be a charge for weekend racing(Saturday/Sunday) but I will deduct the cost of the fair from race entries.

I will work on a dedicated thread later tonight here on Hobby Talk and will post a link on this thread.

Indy Slider & Slash Oval Truck rules will remain the same from our indoor racing.
There will be a open Sprint Car Class that will allow open rubber tires, open speedo & motor ran with any 2cell lipo.

* * RUBBER TIRES ONLY ON THE BULLRING **


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Call me. I have what we need for the Roar Nationals Bid. Eric sent me some examples.
> 
> Steve Dunn


Yes...I spoke with Eric and I have all the info.

I'll give you a call this evening.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Dirt Oval Racing at R/CAR
> 
> 
> 
> Free Racing is also available both Friday nights during the Fair


Wait... WHAT!!?!?!

I'll assume oval, but hey, you never know.


----------



## ercwhtsd

Kevin- I sent you a message via FB


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will call you tomorrow Mr. Whiteside


----------



## Kevin Cole

Marion County Fair Race Schedule

*Big Paved Oval & BullRing Dirt Oval at R/CAR Indy*

*Track Hours during the Fair...
Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday...Gates open at 5pm
Saturday & Sunday...Gates open at 9am*


_Thursday July 21- Free Dirt Oval Racing at 7pm

Friday July 22- Free Racing...ALL CLASSES (BPO & BULLRING DIRT OVAL) at 7pm

Saturday July 23- Quarter Scale/Nitro Touring Car Racing at 4pm
(Normal Fee/Saturday Points Series Race #1)

Sunday July 24- BullRing Dirt Oval Racing at 1pm (Normal Fee)

Monday July 25- Closed...No Racing

Tuesday July 26- Quarter Scale Racing at 7pm (Normal Fee/Points Race #3)

Wednesday July 27- Free Racing...ALL CLASSES (BPO & BULLRING DIRT OVAL) at 7pm

Thursday July 28- Free Dirt Oval Racing at 7pm

Friday July 29- Free Racing...ALL CLASSES (BPO & BULLRING DIRT OVAL) at 7pm

Saturday July 30- Quarter Scale/Nitro Touring Car Racing at 4pm
(Normal Fee/Saturday Points Series Race #2)_

** Please enter the Fairgrounds using one of the gates near the BPO and tell them you are racing RC cars at the track.

** I do have gate passes for the days that we charge for racing...Tuesday, Saturday, and Sunday(Call Me). 
- The Fair gate fee is only $5 for the folks that plan to race on the FREE race days -

*** The FREE race days are in place to try and get as many cars as possible on the track during the fair as we can.*

Thank you all for supporting R/CAR and what we are trying to provide for our RC Racing family & the community.
Strong support during the fair will show the Fair Board and fair goers what we do and what we are all about.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*NEW HOBBY TALK DIRT OVAL THREAD*

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=333197


----------



## jtsbell

It sucks that the Hurricane and the Southern nats are on the same weekend.


----------



## jtsbell

Ithink that will hurt car count in all areas 12th 17.5 &25.5


----------



## Railroader

Kevin: Any word on SportsmanTC class going to 21.5? Should we start the debate?

PS: Is Ken Miller dead? I sure do miss that handlebar moosetash.


----------



## cwoods34

I want to try the USGT class (21.5/GT body/Solaris spoked slick).

Should be good stepping stones:

VTA (25.5)
GT (21.5)
Stock TC (17.5)


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I want to try the USGT class (21.5/GT body/Solaris spoked slick).


Is that with Spec (a.k.a. "Blinky") ESCs?


----------



## dragrace

jtsbell said:


> It sucks that the Hurricane and the Southern nats are on the same weekend.


What is the Southern Nats?


----------



## starrx

cwoods34 said:


> i want to try the usgt class (21.5/gt body/solaris spoked slick).
> 
> Should be good stepping stones:
> 
> Vta (25.5)
> gt (21.5)
> stock tc (17.5)


me 2!!...usgt 21.5/real car bodies/spoked tires in blinky mode...i buIld a car just for this


----------



## surfer kev

on the solaris tires, on the solaris web page they do not list spoked rims. but I did find some Solaris premium tc slicks that where spoked sp40. do the numbers corilate like the sweeps do. how do I get more informtion about these


----------



## smokefan

dragrace said:


> What is the Southern Nats?


Here ya go Steve there is a thread on here about more of the details.

We would like to invite all the VTA,USGT, and 17.5 TC guys to come to Nashville,TN in Sept for our biggest race of the year. We have been given approval by the USVTA to host the......

THUNDER RC Presents 
2011 USVTA Southern Nationals 

in Music City USA 
DATE: 
Sept 23-25th, 2011 

PLACE: 
Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> I want to try the USGT class (21.5/GT body/Solaris spoked slick).
> 
> Should be good stepping stones:
> 
> VTA (25.5)
> GT (21.5)
> Stock TC (17.5)


You could merge the sportsman into USGT on a club level and allow silvercan motors.


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> You could merge the sportsman into USGT on a club level and allow silvercan motors.


I am saying this purely out of ignorance*: But is there a brushed equivalent to 21.5 motors? Would a brushed 27turn be faster than a brushless 21.5?





*(don't laugh, but please make *do* make witty comments)


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I am saying this purely out of ignorance*: But is there a brushed equivalent to 21.5 motors? Would a brushed 27turn be faster than a brushless 21.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(don't laugh, but please make *do* make witty comments)


A well tuned brushed 27T motors were between 17.5's and 13.5's performance wise. Five years ago.

Does anyone race (non-silver can)brushed motors anymore, much less make them?


----------



## BadSign

I like the 21.5 idea, i'd give it a try.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I am saying this purely out of ignorance*: But is there a brushed equivalent to 21.5 motors? Would a brushed 27turn be faster than a brushless 21.5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(don't laugh, but please make *do* make witty comments)


The Silvercan motor is actually the equal to the 21.5. We saw that a few weeks ago when the sportsman tc's where on pace with Cordell and Martins 21.5 cars they brought.

A 27t is equal to a 17.5, or so it appears after searching the internet some. 

Kevin, the solaris site was last updated in like 2008, and info on them seems hard to find online. I have run both the medium and hards ( i actually used both at hobbytown on Sunday), the medium is the equal to a sweep 32, and the hard is equal to a sweep 40 (or the new Sweep OG spec tire). Both tires work well, they arent quite as fast as teh sweeps (about .2 sec off) but with the entire class needing to run them, it will lead to good racing and most likely longer tire life.


----------



## jonesy112

If it was up to me (which its not) i would say let the silvercans run with us in USGT.....have that class take the place of sportsman TC, and our three touring car classes for the fall would be VTA, USGT, and 17.5

If that was allowed, it would only work at a club level. Any bigger series, like the two hurricane races, you would have to run 21.5 to be eligible. I think it would help make the transition easier, but people would be better off buying a 21.5 when thier current silvercan burnt out and just become 100% legal. This would be the best way to transition our current sportsman class into the USGT at a minimal cost to the racers.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> A well tuned brushed 27T motors were between 17.5's and 13.5's performance wise. Five years ago.


That's what I thought, just wasn't sure.


BadSign said:


> Does anyone race (non-silver can)brushed motors anymore, much less make them?


Tamiya
Associated
Traxxas
Tekin
Venom

... all make brushed motors still.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I like the 21.5 idea, i'd give it a try.


[deleted]


----------



## cwoods34

I agree with Jonesy, although it is up to Kevin...... However if some of the silver-cans do well and/or beat 21.5s I wouldn't want it to cause issues between the racers. Perhaps allow them till the first of the year, then mandate everyone be brushless after January 1st?

Kevin, we need the official word from the chief


----------



## cwoods34

And the spoked slick tires we're talking about are plentiful in the Chicago area....... I don't see why they'd be difficult for Bill to stock. The spoked-rim keeps the look of the GT class scale but allows the better drivability of a slick rubber tire like we're all accustomed to.


----------



## martini13

Im just putting this out ther. My 21.5 is geared to run with the 25.5. but im runnin spx on profile 2. I think if geared up it would be faster then a silver can. My temp was at 125 after a 6min heat.The Silvercan would get way hotter then that to keep up. Ill run what ever.Just looken foward to runnin back at the RUG with everyone. And if anyone is considering on racen there its a great time with alot of great guys and gals. and great food. Kevin and the crew are awsome


----------



## martini13

Hey Railroader speakn of Ken Miller he came in to Hobbytown last saturday pickn up parts for his heli. And he had NO MOOSESTASH.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

Thx for the kind words Stevie.


R/CAR will have the USGT class available on the menu when we return inside mid August. Since we host two of the MidWest All Star races, it is a must...not too mention it's a no brainer for the Sedan class progression.

When we do get back carpet racing we will try our Sportsman TC class with the USGT class and see how it goes. If the classes do not gel...we'll separate them.
Most guys will gravitate to the USGT class which will slowly decrease the number of cars in our Sportsman TC class. I would say by Oct. most will have already made the move to USGT.
Like Jonesy said, there will be no Sportsman TC option at the big races, although it will be offered as long as we have racers paying to run that class (at weekly club racing).

Bill has really stepped up working to improve the shop for his customers.Jonesy & I will keep him up to speed with the needs of the USGT class as well as other on road classes.

HEADS UP GUYS...
If you plan to come out to the Fairgrounds and run during the Fair, PLEASE ENTER GATE #3.
This gate is just outside of turn 3 on the Big Paved Oval. Mention to the person at the gate you're racing at the RC track.
There is a $5 Fair gate fee, but if you get in touch with me I have passes to get y'all in.


----------



## cwoods34

If 32s were spec'd for the Hurricane series, I'd say spec it for club racing since we'll be using almost exclusively Sweep 32s and Sorex 32s...... But since any tire is allowed for that series maybe we should continue to leave it "open tire" for club racing. 

Unless we spec them and allow the exception just for the Hurricane races?

For what it's worth last year I rarely used Sweep 32s. I have numerous brands/compounds stowed away in my box that I tried to get used up. Regardless I would vote either way if the issue does come to discussion. 

But as they say, if it isn't broke....... Ken Miller hasn't had his hands on it! In all seriousness though, I don't think it'd be a problem to continue leaving an open tire rule (except USGT of course).

Just things to consider for the upcoming season......!


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I truly don't understand why there is a feeling by some racers that the Sportsman class at R/Car needs to be changed or phased out.

The Sportsman class at R/Car is a *CLUB CLASS*. It currently works very well for many local racers. The speed of the cars is manageable for all levels of racers, racers on limited budgets can be competitive without having to buy the latest and greatest of equipment, and finally it is a *CLUB CLASS.*

As far as how many touring car classes R/Car has, why does it really matter? If we are going to start limiting offerings, why not limit how many total classes are offered as well. Hang on a minute, let me find a six-sided die and roll it to determine the max number of classes being run. To be fair, maybe I should roll 2 dice so that we are at least guaranteed 2 classes.

There should be some structure to classes that any R/C facility offers. At a minimum, tracks should try to offer at least a few well established national classes. But what if the local racers aren't interested in established classes? Why should they be forced out of the class they enjoy? A perfect example is from my R/C racing last night. The biggest class of the night was Losi 1/18 oval using late model sedan bodies. I don't think you are going to find that class offered at any TOUR or BRL event. Are you going to turn away the largest class because it doesn't fit into a national ruleset.

A few more thoughts.

The silvercan *WILL NOT* be competitive with a 21.5 on the typical carpet layout at R/Car. A 25.5 *WILL NOT *be as fast as a 21.5 on the typical carpet layout at R/Car. There is no need to make an exception to USGT rules or merge classes, unless you want to set racers up for failure.

Why is there any assumption that a large majority of Sportsman racers will migrate to the USGT class? Using the same logic, why don't we just phase out all TC classes except open mod? For that matter, why don't we just phase out TC, and just run 1/12 mod? The obvious answer is that the various classes offer enough of a difference in racing and handling to appeal to a wide selection of racers.


----------



## Railroader

All good points Brian.

I want to make sure I understand what guys are saying here, so alas, a few questions:
Are we talking about mandating a spec tire for 21.5 or 17.5? Not sure I like that idea.
Is 17.5/spec going to still run?
TC Mod?


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> All good points Brian.
> 
> I want to make sure I understand what guys are saying here, so alas, a few questions:
> Are we talking about mandating a spec tire for 21.5 or 17.5? Not sure I like that idea.
> Is 17.5/spec going to still run?
> TC Mod?


The 21.5 will have a spec tire in line with the usgt rules. 17.5 will still be open tire. TC mod will run when the turnout allows for it


----------



## Railroader

I'm going to stick with 17.5 or SportsmanTC.


----------



## jonesy112

Just out of curiosity Tom, are you against a spec tire rule.

And just for the record, I'm the one that came to Kevin a few weeks ago and proposed the idea for picking up usgt, so I really would lie everyone's honest opinions about them. I really thought guys would be on board with a cheap spec spoked slick with real life inspired bodies and speeds that will be very similair to the sportsman tc's


----------



## cwoods34

Personally I'm not sure I would merge the two classes, based on driver skill and speed discrepancy. I see the Sportsman class as more a training ground for 17.5.... although there is no problem in using GT bodies in the class. 

That's just my opinion, though, Kevin is the BOSS :hat:

The Solaris are $30 a set, just like Sweeps, and they are functionally identical, so if the "spec" tire rule is what keeps someone from running USGT, I ask them to seriously reconsider 

They are available in both BLACK and WHITE rims. You can always mask them off and paint them, too! Spec tires work in VTA so I think they can work fine in a "faster VTA".


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Just out of curiosity Tom, are you against a spec tire rule.
> 
> And just for the record, I'm the one that came to Kevin a few weeks ago and proposed the idea for picking up usgt, so I really would lie everyone's honest opinions about them. I really thought guys would be on board with a cheap spec spoked slick with real life inspired bodies and speeds that will be very similair to the sportsman tc's


Regarding a spec tire, I kind of am against it in 17.5 and SportsmanTC. I understand that in some classes it is required such as Mini Cooper TCS classes and USVTA.

Obviously I like real life scale bodies!!! And I ran the HPI X-patterns with Tamiya realistic wheels for the longest time because I liked the look. I think visually, realistically speaking, it is more important in regards to bodies, than it is to tires.

I don't think 21.5 will be close to the speeds of the SportsmanTC class, it will be quite a bit faster. One of the main benefits of the 25.5 motor is that for the longest time there was only one manufacturer, so the speeds of every motor was pretty close. With 21.5 you have a lot more motor choices and people are going to be trying the various motors to find the fastest brand. A fast 21.5 will probably be similar to a slower 17.5.


----------



## jonesy112

I am against a tire rule in sportsman and 17.5 as well. I think sportsman rules should be as open as possible to let people come and run what they have and have fun while improving thier driving skills. And with the 17.5 class, I think tires should be a tuning aid for the car

As far as the open motors for 21.5 you do make a valid point. I just was under the impression that a lot of th sportsman guys were ok with going to 21.5 if that's what roar decided to do as far as their motor for stock. That's why I thought it would be good to run this rules package, and give racers time to prepare for next year since roar is taking their time deciding what they are going to do


----------



## Kevin Cole

WOW

A. The only spec tire classes at R/CAR will be VTA, USGT, and World GT.

B. No one said we would get rid of the Sportsman TC class...I have two of them myself and as long as guys show up to run the class...we will offer it.

C. While we are down for the fair open communication is encouraged and very useful for the upcoming season. That said, knee jerk rants over simple conversation seems useless too me.

D. R/CAR always has/always will listen to the racers and provide what they want...so everyone just calm down.

E. I love you all...cant wait to get back to Friday Night Fun on the Big Rug.


----------



## Railroader

I think keeping the SportsmanTC as a club class is the best way to go. It is a good speed for the non-traveling racer or the casual Friday racer (and probably the class I should be running in). It is a pretty cool class and the racers have a blast running it. There's nothing wrong with having the one club class.

Purely my opinion, and I hate to bring out the old-tired argument, but I see some dilution in the classes. There, I said it. Obviously that won't be the case if 21.5 becomes a second class for those who are currently running just one class. But it is possible.

Obviously all of this is at the whims of our Honorable Benevolent Racing Dictator ...errr... Director. [HUGE AMOUNTS OF OBVIOUS SARCASM!!! Kevin Cole doing a great job, nay, AWESOME job, as the Director]


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> WOW
> 
> A. The only spec tire classes at R/CAR will be VTA, USGT, and World GT.
> 
> B. No one said we would get rid of the Sportsman TC class...I have two of them myself and as long as guys show up to run the class...we will offer it.
> 
> C. While we are down for the fair open communication is encouraged and very useful for the upcoming season. That said, knee jerk rants over simple conversation seems useless too me.
> 
> D. R/CAR always has/always will listen to the racers and provide what they want...so everyone just calm down.
> 
> E. I love you all...cant wait to get back to Friday Night Fun on the Big Rug.


Awww....

Don't read too much into the rants on here. If we can't race at the track we can do it here with our keyboards. How do you think my post count got so high to begin with?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Wait till I release the rules for the Spec Tire Open Mod Mini Cooper Class.

(Just kidding...I had to post something real quick to keep TJ for pulling the Hat Trick and getting three consecutive posts )


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Wait till I release the rules for the Spec Tire Open Mod Mini Cooper Class.
> 
> (Just kidding...I had to post something real quick to keep TJ for pulling the Hat Trick and getting three consecutive posts )


As long as it's spec foam tires....:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

OK, spec tire problem solved :hat:

Perhaps it's not necessarily class dilution, and it's more of a "rearrangement"?

For instance, guys comfortable with 17.5 speed might only run VTA because it is a second class. USGT is "something else to do" that's faster.

Some guys might like the scale look and want to only run VTA and USGT.

Some guys hate VTA tires but are comfortable at Sportsman speed, so USGT is something else they can run that might not overwhelm them.

Then as you said guys that only run 17.5 (like me) will run it just to have another faster class to race. 

With the keyboard racing...... Tom, perhaps more track-time and less Apple-time? Mr. Dunn would appreciate that one


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> What is the Southern Nats?


It's the Southern USVTA Nats Steve...three Sedan classes being ran at the event.

Us Indy guys are now in a bad position to decide what race to go to because the first race of the Midwest All Star Series is on the same weekend in Wisconsin.
Since we host two of the five races in that series it's a tough decision to make...we certainly want to support our Nashville buddies too.


----------



## Kevin Cole

R/CAR Important Announcement

One of our shining young stars(and good buddy of mine) has started his transition from the darkside (X-RAY) to the good guys (Associated).

Look for a press release in the coming days.


----------



## Kevin Cole

(Closing in on 5000 posts TJ...better get rid of that Granny Smith Apple and get something that can keep pace)


----------



## cwoods34

Hat trick.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I should be at the track by now, but the better half is MIA in the truck.


----------



## smokefan

Funny I thought the Good Guys did run XRays:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## smokefan

All I know is Kyle and I have NEW bodies painted up and ready to rock and roll 17.5 gonna be a good yr!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of, I need to get a new body painted........ who does that around here for a good price?!?!?!??


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin Cole said:


> R/CAR Important Announcement
> 
> One of our shining young stars(and good buddy of mine) has started his transition from the darkside (X-RAY) to the good guys (Associated).
> 
> Look for a press release in the coming days.


ALL GOOD GUYS RUN schumacher!


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of, I need to get a new body painted........ who does that around here for a good price?!?!?!??


Hmmmm I heard about this guy in Indy that's pretty good


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> (Closing in on 5000 posts TJ...better get rid of that Granny Smith Apple and get something that can keep pace)


Sorry, I'm busy out here at the gun range, I can barely hear you.


----------



## smokefan

Has anybody ran the og spec sweeps?


----------



## cwoods34

Yes, they work fine. I ran them on the mod car, and with a decent groove down and a good setup I had no issues with traction. They roll pretty good, too!


----------



## smokefan

cool i picked up a set


----------



## Railroader

I liked them. They will probably work best when the traction comes up. They have been more durable than the 32s for me.


----------



## surfer kev

So what Friday should I plan I racing here again............


----------



## rcdano

Hey guys, I heard you were running a 17.5 NASTRUCK Spec class. I would like some information on it if someone could please. I have always wanted to run a NASTRUCK and I think this might be just the ticket. What are the rules. They may be on here already so my apologies beforehand. What are the stipulations on brands and makes of bodies, chassis, speed controlers and motors, tires and diamiter, ride hight and batteries. I want to run a Dodge truck body but I see only McCallister makes one but I don't want to buy one and it not allowed. Same with the chassis. Also what is going on there right now? I see the fair is in town. New season, start dates, or just picking up from where you left off before the fair? Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Marion County Fair runs through the end of the month. Once it is over it will take a couple weeks to make the downtime improvements we looking to do as well as getting the carpet cleaned and laid back in place.
I will keep everyone post here on HobbyTalk & on the website. 

Most likely we're looking at the second week of August.

As far as the NASTRUCK info rcdano is looking for...use the link below(our Carpet Oval thread) and you'll get all the info to get you pointed in the right direction.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=300079

I'm looking forward to getting back on the carpet as well.


----------



## jtsbell

BILL ugpm


----------



## surfer kev

I know this is not the right thread but bought my wife a new washer and dryer selling my old ones. live on the west side of indy if interested let me know. Thought I might be able to help out someone.


----------



## BadSign

surfer kev said:


> I know this is not the right thread but bought my wife a new washer and dryer selling my old ones. live on the west side of indy if interested let me know. Thought I might be able to help out someone.


Is it an X-Ray?

If they're Tamiyas, I know Tom would be interested.


----------



## PDK RACING

is the futaba 9650 the dig servo for 1/12 scale.


----------



## wlpjr2

PDK RACING said:


> is the futaba 9650 the dig servo for 1/12 scale.


Yes Sir, I keep them in stock.


----------



## cwoods34

If anyone is interested, I'm selling my T3R...... 

CF chassis, Exotek chassis, AND stock chassis
CF upper deck and stock upper deck
Black aluminum turnbuckles
Rear gear diff
Front spool w/hardened steel outdrives
Spec-R ECS shafts

The car is stupid dialed on medium-grip carpet, and I'll be glad to help with setup once you get the car going..... PM me if you are interested...... will also consider trades for certain TC rolling chassissssss......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> If anyone is interested, I'm selling my T3R......
> 
> CF chassis, Exotek chassis, AND stock chassis
> CF upper deck and stock upper deck
> Black aluminum turnbuckles
> Rear gear diff
> Front spool w/hardened steel outdrives
> Spec-R ECS shafts
> 
> The car is stupid dialed on medium-grip carpet, and I'll be glad to help with setup once you get the car going..... PM me if you are interested...... will also consider trades for certain TC rolling chassissssss......


Any certain rolling chassis?


----------



## Railroader

Hopefully a good one. 

One that is blue. 

Tamiya blue.

417 Blue.

With blue drool shields.


----------



## cwoods34

Blue, yes.

Tamiya blue...... no........


----------



## regets ama

Kevin, can you do this for us from now on?


----------



## smokefan

Well from the looks of my schedule, It's gonna be the wknd after Labor day before we will be able to get down to race. Bill I will get with you about getting me some things. 

Cwoods Pm


----------



## Qball41

Unreal.




regets ama said:


> ‪Best prayer EVER! Pastor Joe Nelms - Nascar Nationwide - Nashville, TN‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Kevin, can you do this for us from now on?


----------



## RHammer

regets ama said:


> ‪Best prayer EVER! Pastor Joe Nelms - Nascar Nationwide - Nashville, TN‬‏ - YouTube
> 
> Kevin, can you do this for us from now on?




"And my smoking hot wife..." Love it:thumbsup:


----------



## RHammer

So what's this talk of trading in xrays. I need some back story.


----------



## RHammer

And for the hat trick.... Kevin, if you need help with anything at the track when it comes time to put it back together give me a shout. I get off work at 1 most days. I'm so ready to get racing again, I found myself racing around cars in the parking lot at my complex yesterday.


----------



## smokefan

RHammer said:


> So what's this talk of trading in xrays. I need some back story.


Oh don't worry there will still be plenty of X-Rays there to represent:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of XRAYS......

I have a TON of spare parts to get rid of. Ask smokefan, it's a decent amount. If you want pics text me @ (317)997-4793 and I'll send them to you.

Plenty of screws, swaybars and mounts, chassis pieces, drivetrain parts, along with some stuff NIP. Weighted LiPo plate, belts, etc.......

Probably $350-$500 worth of parts, PM or text me if you're interested...... shooting for $150 OBO, very negotiable, or trade for some ESCs.........


----------



## smokefan

+1 on the TON of parts Cwoods has!!!


----------



## dragrace

When racing resumes in Aug. would anybody be interested in running World GT 10.5
I am going to run this in Vegas and would like to have some practice before I go. If not I can practice between rounds.

Steve Dunn


----------



## jonesy112

Steve, I just realized I forgot to call you back from your message on facebook.

Call me if you still need to talk to me

317 997 1122


----------



## Kevin Cole

Vegas running 10.5's in WGT this season?


----------



## Mackin

Steve we are going to have a Vegas Warmup race at The Gate on the weekend of Sept 17 and 18 and a test and tune the weekend before Cmon over.

chuck


----------



## AquaRacer

dragrace said:


> When racing resumes in Aug. would anybody be interested in running World GT 10.5
> I am going to run this in Vegas and would like to have some practice before I go. If not I can practice between rounds.
> 
> Steve Dunn


I have a World GT and I am more than happy to run with you. I have a 13.5T in mine. Are they running 10.5 in Vegas??

Brian B.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Steve, I would be more than happy running 10.5 in WGT with you. You guys know me, I will run almost anything that I have a car and motors for. Well at least till I wad it up into the wall. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is what they are running in Vegas

Motor Tires Battery ESC 

Amateur 17.5 Rubber Tire Sedan - No Boost 
Handout Brushless Spec Jaco Handout (1 set with entry) 6 Cell OR 2 Cell Lipo Limited Profile

Stock 17.5 Rubber Tire Sedan - No Boost Spec Jaco Handout (1 set with entry) 6 Cell OR 2 Cell Lipo Limited Profile

Super Stock 17.5 Rubber Tire Sedan - Boost Allowed 
Spec Jaco Handout (1 set with entry) 6 Cell OR 2 Cell Lipo Open 

Modified Rubber Tire Sedan 
Spec Jaco Handout Tire (1 set with entry) 5/6 Cell OR 2 Cell Lipo Open 

17.5 1/12 Scale - No Boost 
1 Cell 3.7V Hard Case Lipo Limited Profile 

13.5 1/12 Scale - Boost Allowed 
1 Cell 3.7V Hard Case Lipo Open 

Modified 1/12 Scale 
1 Cell 3.7V Hard Case Lipo Open 

World GT 13.5 - No Boost 
Spec Handout Jaco WGT Tire (1 set with entry) 1 Cell 3.7V Hard Case Lipo Limited Profile 

Expert World GT 10.5 - Boost Allowed 
Spec Handout Jaco WGT Tire (1 set with entry) 1 Cell 3.7V Hard Case Lipo Open 


Note: All the rules concerning World GT can be found on the World GT website.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Maybe I didn't look in the right places but I looked over my copy of the ROAR rules but I couldn't find anything on WGT motors or esc's. I know we have been running them open speedo with 13.5's and I thought that is what is is but I hae searched around and some tracks have run them non boost 13.5 and even some non boosted 10.5 as well as overseas 17.5 with a 2s. I simply couldn't locate the info on there but I did find the approved body list.

Bodies:
McAllister M257
Parma 10225
Protoform PF1499
Protoform PF1502




Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Please don't think I am trying to start another class, not even going there I just would like to know what link or site has the info so I can update/suppliment my folder.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

This makes five posts in a row.
Where are you at Tom?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

ThrottleKing said:


> This makes five posts in a row.
> Where are you at Tom?
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Slacking, that is what I am. Slacking.

This is the site that had the rules, but it is not responding for me now: http://www.worldgtrc.com/


----------



## smokefan

So Kevin the classes pretty much staying the same as last yr?


----------



## Railroader

I'm racing 1/9th scale, hybrid solar/hydrogen fuel-cell, 100.5 motor, direct-drive, wooden spoked wheel, soap box cars. Go big or go home.


----------



## smokefan

Tom is that blinky or open esc lol


----------



## dragrace

Yea, I don't want to try and start the class either, just want to race 10.5 for Vegas.

13.5 will be good for all other race day's.

Steve


----------



## dragrace

Mackin said:


> Steve we are going to have a Vegas Warmup race at The Gate on the weekend of Sept 17 and 18 and a test and tune the weekend before Cmon over.
> 
> chuck


Great Chuck, that sounds like a plan. Maybe Paul C. can let me stay with him for the weekend.....hahaha

I'm sure I will be there....

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

smokefan said:


> Tom is that blinky or open esc lol


It is a 1/2 blinky 1/2 boosted class. Boosted for the first 3 minutes and blinky for the other 3 minutes.


----------



## dragrace

For those that didn't know, Joel Johnson is back racing and is at the NATS this weekend. He is running Mod TC and Mod 1/12. I think Live Rc is going to have video.

Steve Dunn


----------



## BadSign

Will you GT guys still let us F1 cars play?


----------



## dragrace

BadSign said:


> Will you GT guys still let us F1 cars play?


I am not a fan of mixing the classes for racing but that isn't my call. If World GT has other classes mixed in I will just practice with 10.5

Steve


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of 10.5, I have a stout Putnam Duo 1 10.5 motor I can get rid of.

Tabs are a little chipped but it runs perfectly and has never been overheated.

$40 or trade for a MOD motor........ anyone?


----------



## Railroader

Tips on gear diffs for on-road:


----------



## outlander5

*offroad*

so whatever happened to the offroad track you guys said you would build?


----------



## cwoods34

THROTTLE KING, PM replied :thumbsup:

---------------------------------------------

I posted my T3R for sale over on RC Tech, so I'll put the link to the thread on here. If anyone is interested, take a look! The car is DIALED :hat:

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/537461-xray-t3r-loaded-roller-fs-ft.html


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> THROTTLE KING, PM replied :thumbsup:
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> I posted my T3R for sale over on RC Tech, so I'll put the link to the thread on here. If anyone is interested, take a look! The car is DIALED :hat:
> 
> http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/537461-xray-t3r-loaded-roller-fs-ft.html


And there it is: "trade straight up for a TC6 roller". Revealed at last. Traitor.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I'd guess that there's already a good offroad track to not need another so close in vicinity. 

Ovals are good. 

Brickyard.


----------



## Kevin Cole

outlander5 said:


> so whatever happened to the offroad track you guys said you would build?


It was built and no one has showed interest to come out on it ...and very little turn out for our dirt oval.

I think most folks would rather visit the threads here on HobbyTalk rather than come out and support the local tracks...oh well, some folks enjoy keyboard racing more these days...I think it's because they break less parts. 

Thanks for inquiring though...


----------



## smokefan

Kevin have posted on dirtoval.com that you have a track ready? Most of them hang out there.


----------



## RKT ROD

roflmao . its all about getting it done then promoting it. Anyway lets see the heat wouldent have anything to do about it now would it?


----------



## starrx

just an fyi...the track in dayton is having a charity race next sat 8/6..for blue star mothers they support the troops..would be nice if some of you came over & race with us....for more info go to...thehobbyshoponline.com

classes
vta..(21.5)
17.5 blinky
open mod
sct
mt
hope to see you there:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Call me a traitor?!?!?!? You run Tamiya!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> And there it is: "trade straight up for a TC6 roller". Revealed at last. Traitor.


Lol, you mean all my subtle hints didnt give it away?

And what ever happened to this press release that kevin is waiting to post? Im anxious to read it


----------



## cwoods34

Those hints weren't subtle at all............


----------



## cwoods34

And as far as a press release..... didn't you catch it on Hollywood Access last week?!?!?!?!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> And as far as a press release..... didn't you catch it on Hollywood Access last week?!?!?!?!


no, not at all. You should really tell the pr department of Team Associated that they need to step up the press releases and publicize the new team drivers a little better.


----------



## cwoods34

I don't know, I think the huge fly-over banner for the race should be enough......


----------



## BATTMAN

starrx said:


> just an fyi...the track in dayton is having a charity race next sat 8/6..for blue star mothers they support the troops..would be nice if some of you came over & race with us....for more info go to...thehobbyshoponline.com
> 
> classes
> vta..(21.5)
> 17.5 blinky
> open mod
> sct
> mt
> hope to see you there:wave:


where is this race?..pm the info please


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Lol, you mean all my subtle hints didnt give it away?
> 
> And what ever happened to this press release that kevin is waiting to post? Im anxious to read it





cwoods34 said:


> Those hints weren't subtle at all............


Hints?!?! You should talk to my wife about me and hints. Or even about me and overt, obvious, in-my-face-type instructions. "Subtle hints"... PSHAW!!!

And also, I have learned enough on my short time on Earth that unless it has actually happened or has been revealed to you, it didn't happen. I was still holding hope against hope that it was Tamiya-blue you were talking about. After all, most 4WD-belt designs are all based off of an original Tamiya-design in some way or another. Why not just get the *superior* product?


----------



## cwoods34

Let me drive your car so I can give Tamiya its first 17.5 win at R/CAR :hat:


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Let me drive your car so I can give Tamiya its first 17.5 win at R/CAR :hat:


What makes you think a tamiya can win. Now tour talking like a traitor


----------



## Kevin Cole

The fair is over!

4H still has to empty the building, but they have been proactive and started the clean up earlier this year compared to last summer.

I'll keep you guys "up to speed" as we move forward.


----------



## surfer kev

Let me know when you need help might be able to come out if you can let me know. looking forward to it. tired of racing on here


----------



## starrx

BATTMAN said:


> where is this race?..pm the info please


ygpm

thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Let me drive your car so I can give Tamiya its first 17.5 win at R/CAR :hat:


My current chassis is the equivalent of a TC3. If you can win 17.5 with it you are a better man than most Charlie Brown.


jonesy112 said:


> What makes you think a tamiya can win. Now tour talking like a traitor


Pish-posh! Quit being so Ms. Negative Nancy. 

2011 Reedy TC Invitational Champion Marc Rheinard: http://rcinsider.com/?p=13250 Guess what he drives. I'll give you a hint, it starts with Tamiy_.

PS: Hey Kevin Cole. This keyboard racing is getting quite boring. Let me know if/how we can help.


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> 2011 Reedy TC Invitational Champion Marc Rheinard: http://rcinsider.com/?p=13250 Guess what he drives. I'll give you a hint, it starts with Tamiy_.
> 
> PS: Hey Kevin Cole. This keyboard racing is getting quite boring. Let me know if/how we can help.


Marc who? lol

I think they might pronouce team associated as tami yassociated in some parts of the world :tongue:


----------



## Railroader




----------



## jonesy112

lol, i quit.

There is no possible comeback for that one. I'm done. 

Well played sir......well played


----------



## Railroader

A-Main Winner Keyboard Racer - Animated .GIF Class: *Tom Johnson*


----------



## jonesy112

ok....thats it.

Im building a car for the open flash division class.....thats the mod foam tire TC class of the R/C International united keyboard racing federation union


----------



## Railroader

"Flash division"?!?! That's a dead class. What are you going to do, race against a bunch of mini-apps on netbooks, slowly?

Good luck racing with a bunch of these:


----------



## Railroader

HTML5 Spec Class, that is where it's at and the future with the Keyboard Awesomeness Racing Regulators [KARR].


----------



## BadSign

I though KARR (Knight Automated Roving Robot) was the evil twin to KITT (Knight Industries Two Thousand).


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> I though KARR (Knight Automated Roving Robot) was the evil twin to KITT (Knight Industries Two Thousand).


I wondered who would catch that. Why am I not surprised it was you?


----------



## BadSign

I am a full on nerd.

All that GMC van needs now is a 1/10 B.A. Baracus


----------



## cwoods34

Take the above emoticon, and make it about 37 times bigger.





Someone buy all my spare XRAY parts..... $100 takes everything.


----------



## PDK RACING

BadSign said:


> I am a full on nerd.
> 
> All that GMC van needs now is a 1/10 B.A. Baracus


did you ever see the new knight rider. i think it was a mustang?


----------



## Kevin Cole

PDK RACING said:


> did you ever see the new knight rider. i think it was a mustang?


Which I'm sure played a huge part of the show being cancelled.


----------



## jtsbell

Kevin Cole said:


> Which I'm sure played a huge part of the show being cancelled.


10-4 on the FORD:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin Cole said:


> Which I'm sure played a huge part of the show being cancelled.


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1

Fails
On
Race
Day

That is a nice as I can describe them and keep it clean.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> ok....thats it.
> 
> Im building a car for the open flash division class.....thats the mod foam tire TC class of the R/C International united keyboard racing federation union


Jus happened to see this today: http://gizmodo.com/5826448/adobe-ditches-flash-for-adobe-edge

Even Adobe is ditching Flash. Take that iPad haters.


----------



## BadSign

PDK RACING said:


> did you ever see the new knight rider. i think it was a mustang?





Kevin Cole said:


> Which I'm sure played a huge part of the show being cancelled.





jtsbell said:


> 10-4 on the FORD:thumbsup:





ThrottleKing said:


> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++1
> 
> Fails
> On
> Race
> Day
> 
> That is a nice as I can describe them and keep it clean.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


Yeah, the car actually "transformed" it was awful.

Now if it had been an F-150, all would be good.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## BadSign

Aww, that's nice of you to call us all "babes". Hey, waitaminnit, that's not right...


----------



## jonesy112

Wait....if we eventually lose flash, does that mean fine videos like these will be lost forever?

http://www.homestarrunner.com/sbemail58.html


----------



## Railroader

Strongbad will be an unfortunate loss. Strongsad is sad.


----------



## BadSign

Finally, an educational video for art class! My students will make some awesome dragons! 

Thanks, Jonesy!


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, I thought that stuff was completely forgotten about............

THROTTLEKING..... PM...........


----------



## Railroader

Carpet? We don't need no stinkin' carpet:


----------



## Railroader

If this racing were available it would be the only class I would be in. Oh, and I'd probably lose a ton of body fat too!


----------



## ThrottleKing

That last video was actually pretty cool and very much like scale racing which is what I would like to see more of but unfortunately I believe in 1/12 we are stuck with the doorstop bodies we have been running for the last 20 years.

I used to do some scale crawler stuff but like most things guys wanted their Axials to do stupid travel and suspension flexing and nothing like what a regular trail jeep or truck could or would do and most full scale rock buggies cant do either so I gave that up and sold out but I have been kicking the idea around getting back into it with a true leaf-spring chassis but I can't seem to find any parts for a bruiser that aren't the trading equivalent of gold.

Did I also read awhile back that you guys were toying with the idea of running a class that uses a scale appearing tire and bodies with 21.5's and not cars that "loosely" resemble anything that we would see on scale track?
If so I might be in for that.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## PDK RACING

The scale look was done. VTA was that class.It was a lot of fun. Roar wants all cars to have grill headlights & taillights, by fall 2011-2012.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> That last video was actually pretty cool and very much like scale racing which is what I would like to see more of but unfortunately I believe in 1/12 we are stuck with the doorstop bodies we have been running for the last 20 years.
> 
> I used to do some scale crawler stuff but like most things guys wanted their Axials to do stupid travel and suspension flexing and nothing like what a regular trail jeep or truck could or would do and most full scale rock buggies cant do either so I gave that up and sold out but I have been kicking the idea around getting back into it with a true leaf-spring chassis but I can't seem to find any parts for a bruiser that aren't the trading equivalent of gold.
> 
> Did I also read awhile back that you guys were toying with the idea of running a class that uses a scale appearing tire and bodies with 21.5's and not cars that "loosely" resemble anything that we would see on scale track?
> If so I might be in for that.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


We're hoping to start the USGT class for this coming season, based on the rules package put together by the Hurricane guys.

21.5/no boost (blinky)
GT/scale bodies
Solaris medium compound/*SPOKED* slick tire

The cars look very much scale, plus the slick tire makes it drive just like a TC. I'll have a car for it myself.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can hold off to see how it is going to go first. I jumped all in last year for WGT and it never really got going or at least rolling until the last few weeks of racing. 

Kind of off topic for on-road but has anyone seen the Losi SC buggy. That thing screams scale look. I believe they are going to run them this winter down south at a dirt track with rules package similar to Slash class to keep the field even and affordable either stock or 17.5 brushless non adv.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody need some weights? These are great for VTA. The tray weighs as the scale says, and the 2 30g weights bolt right, either on a battery slot or any free spot on the chassis. Make me an offer. Those stupid XRAY weights are about $20 a piece new.


----------



## PDK RACING

Well hope to be back in a few weeks, pending I can avoid rehab on wednesdays. What is the motor rundown for 1/12 scale 17.5-13.5?


----------



## BadSign

Mr. Jones, you have a PM


----------



## jonesy112

BadSign said:


> Mr. Jones, you have a PM


WOOHOO, its finally me with a pm....take that all you haters lol


----------



## Railroader

Jonesy:


----------



## jonesy112

where do you find this stuff at tom


----------



## Kevin Cole

The Cookie Monster hat with the matching bandana is very intimidating.

Not too mention he is flashing the gang sign for..."Me need cookies".


----------



## cwoods34

They see me rollin', they hatin', they hopin' that they gon' catch me racin' dirty............


----------



## Kevin Cole

jonesy112 said:


> where do you find this stuff at tom


Family photos...

That pic is a young TJ...circa1979.

It's tough to see kid like Tom get caught up in Detroit gang activity at such a young age...but as we know, he rebounded into a "well rounded" christian gentlemen.


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Not too mention he is flashing the gang sign for..."Me need cookies".


not to hate, but he doesnt look like he needs any more cookies


----------



## jonesy112

Kevin Cole said:


> Family photos...
> 
> That pic is a young TJ...circa1979.


That explains why tom loves apple products so much. he was 30 years ahead of his time if he had a iphone in 1979.....

In hindsight tom, you should have put a patent on that idea......just sayin


----------



## cwoods34

What idea, cookies?!?


----------



## Kevin Cole

C'mon Jonesy...that's no iphone...it's his sister compact and he is checking his bling in the mirror


----------



## Railroader

I love you guys so much.


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> where do you find this stuff at tom


http://thechive.com/ and Google Image Search.


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> Family photos...
> 
> That pic is a young TJ...circa1979.
> 
> It's tough to see kid like Tom get caught up in Detroit gang activity at such a young age...but as we know, he rebounded into a "well rounded" christian gentlemen.


That color is pretty close to Hawaiian Blue (Detroit Lions).

I was a wee slim lad in '79.

I am the towhead there in the front ('78):


----------



## Kevin Cole

I'm lovin' the vintage Cedar Point shirt...good times.


----------



## cwoods34

RCTech fail.

Had the car listed on there for 5 or so days now. I post it on HobbyTalk and it's sold in less than 24 hours............

XRAY TC parts lot if anyone is interested.......

http://www.rctech.net/forum/r-c-items-sale-trade/538362-xray-t2-t3-parts-lot-fs-t.html

Help a TRAITOR out :wave:


----------



## Railroader

Way to kill the thread Cody!!!!

Traitor jerk.


----------



## jonesy112

Wow, a quick scan through the last 2 pages and only looking at pictures has lead me to two conclusions.

1) Tom needs a hobby

2) We need to get the carpet back down ASAP. 

lol


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> Wow, a quick scan through the last 2 pages and only looking at pictures has lead me to two conclusions.
> 
> 1) Tom needs a hobby
> 
> 2) We need to get the carpet back down ASAP.
> 
> lol


1) Coincidentally, I have been researching the art of stained glass. Seriously!

2) So unbelievably true.


----------



## Railroader

I mean, cool or what?!?!


----------



## jonesy112

wow, what an amazing example of someone that needs a hobby. lol


----------



## Railroader

I know right!?!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> I know right!?!


wait, you didnt make that did you?


----------



## Railroader

I wish.


----------



## Railroader

Perhaps another kind of glass art? Glass blowing/bending?


----------



## jonesy112

im sensing a pattern......


----------



## PDK RACING

Tom is a closet storm-trooper...The dark side does not trust him with light saber..


----------



## davidl

No, Tom fears for his head. That is why all those examples are helmuts.


----------



## PDK RACING

maybe we should all chip in our lexan scraps, and make tom a helmut. Have Rock Star paint it up real nice..... We could use leds to make his smile light up the room...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

*Afghanistan War: Hobbyists' Toy Truck Saves 6 Soldiers' Lives*

Did you guys see this in the news today?

The soldiers used a Traxxas Stampede to go ahead of them on the road in Afganistan to find IED's! And, it worked! Incredible and what a great use for super reliable Traxxas products! (No I don't work for Traxxas.) Great video too...here's the link:

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/remote-controlled-truck-soldier-afghanistan-saves-soldiers-lives/story?id=14225434










Here's the text of the story if the link won't work: 

Staff Sgt. Christopher Fessenden is on duty in 
Afghanistan now after tours with the Army in Iraq. He 
has traveled with standard-issue equipment -- 
weapons, helmet, uniform, boots and so forth -- plus 
a radio-controlled model truck his brother sent.

The truck is not a toy to him. He says it just saved six 
soldiers' lives.

"We cannot thank you enough," said Sgt. Fessenden in 
an email from the front that his brother Ernie, a 
software engineer in Rochester, Minn., shared with 
ABC News.

The little truck was used by the troops to run ahead 
of them on patrols and look for roadside bombs. 
Fessenden has had it since 2007, when Ernie and 
Kevin Guy, the owner of the Everything Hobby shop 
in Rochester, rigged it with a wireless video camera 
and shipped it to him. 

Last week, it paid off. Chris Fessenden said he had 
loaned the truck to a group of fellow soldiers, who 
used it to check the road ahead of them on a patrol. It 
got tangled in a trip wire connected to what 
Fessenden guesses could have been 500 lbs. of 
explosives. The bomb went off. The six soldiers 
controlling the truck from their Humvee were unhurt.

"Monday morning, Ernie comes running into my store 
and says, 'You're not gonna believe this,'" said Guy, 
recounting the story in a telephone interview.

"I got an email from [Chris] that said, 'Hey, man, I'm 
sorry, but the truck is gone,'" said Ernie, admitting he 
still found it all pretty hard to believe. "The neat thing 
is that the guys in the Humvee were all right."

A Traxxis Stampede

The military does what it can to protect its troops in 
Iraq and Afghanistan, but IEDs, or Improvised 
Explosive Devices, have been a constant danger. 
Ernie says he once asked Chris, "Doesn't the army 
have ways of checking for these things?" The answer: 
"If it does, I don't know about them."

That was what led Ernie and Kevin to send the model 
truck, a brand called a Traxxis Stampede. After they 
added the video camera, with a small monitor Chris 
could mount on his rifle, Kevin guesses the total cost 
came to about $500.

In his email, Chris Fessenden said the little truck has 
successfully found four IEDs since he first got it.

"We do mounted patrols, in trucks, and dismounted 
by foot," he wrote. "The funny thing is the Traxxis 
does faster speeds than the trucks we are operating in 
under the governing speed limit... so the traxxis 
actually keeps up with us and is able to advance past 
us and give us eyes on target before we get there."

"Is it a toy?" he wrote. "Yeah it is...is it fun... 
absolutely... but the guys here take the truck very 
seriously when out on [a] mission."

Replacement Truck on the Way

"I've talked to my brother a number of times and he 
says anything they get, from a letter to a bag of 
peanuts, it makes them feel great," said Ernie. "And 
then if you send them something cool like this, that 
helps them do their job and keeps them safe... There's 
just no way of explaining that. It's such a great 
feeling."

Kevin joined in: "For us, that's what it's all about"

By NED POTTER (@NedPotterABC) 
Aug. 4, 2011


----------



## Railroader

Anyone notice that last helmut[sic] was made from bong pipe glass? And the bongs in the background.


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> Anyone notice that last helmut[sic] was made from bong pipe glass? And the bongs in the background.


That is funny....


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think the helmet is a bong! Go Boba Fett

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ercwhtsd

I talked to the folks who made this truck. He said it has actually been over there since 2007 and still had the original yellow XL-5 in it.

They can be found on FB under "fuel my brain"


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Anyone notice that last helmut[sic] was made from bong pipe glass? And the bongs in the background.


Whats is this bong glass you guys talk of :dude:


----------



## Railroader

ercwhtsd said:


> I talked to the folks who made this truck. He said it has actually been over there since 2007 and still had the original yellow XL-5 in it.
> 
> They can be found on FB under "fuel my brain"


It is great what they are doing with it. I hope they are able to replace it soon.

It would be interesting to hear what batteries they use and how they charge them. And if there was a suspension setup to make it work even better.

Unfortunately, I think that if the US Gov't. were involved in creating the same thing it would cost $25,000 and not work nearly as well.


----------



## cwoods34

THROTTLE KING....... PM........

Anybody want to help a traitor out? Sell me another TC6 roller.

I'll have to live with that label for this entire coming season, aren't I?


----------



## BadSign

I find it interesting Tom noticed the bongs first.


----------



## martini13

Hey cwoods34 im sure you have alot of x-ray parts. Im interested. Sure some of em would fit T3-11...you got diffs and casters and stuff. Give me a call or a text (317)710-1307 Steve Martin


----------



## dragrace

Not sure why "The Hurricane Series" is running 1/12 17.5 boosted. I wish they would run blinky and add a 1/12 13.5 Boosted. This would allow faster guy's a 1/12 class to run and give newer 1/12 people a place to run without getting run over.

Maybe 1/12 13.5 can be our "House Class" for this race...

Vegas and Snowbirds run 17.5 Blinky, wish we could get all the big races on the same page.

Oh well, what do I know......

Steve Dunn


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> THROTTLE KING....... PM........
> 
> Anybody want to help a traitor out? Sell me another TC6 roller.
> 
> I'll have to live with that label for this entire coming season, aren't I?


You should probably get a new username on hobbytalk, traitor.


----------



## Railroader

dragrace said:


> Not sure why "The Hurricane Series" is running 1/12 17.5 boosted. I wish they would run blinky and add a 1/12 13.5 Boosted. This would allow faster guy's a 1/12 class to run and give newer 1/12 people a place to run without getting run over.
> 
> Maybe 1/12 13.5 can be our "House Class" for this race...
> 
> Vegas and Snowbirds run 17.5 Blinky, wish we could get all the big races on the same page.
> 
> Oh well, what do I know......
> 
> Steve Dunn


That's crazy talk.

I would like to run 1/12th 17.5/blinky. I know I'd save a lot of time and money on parts.


----------



## Railroader

Post #3. For consistency's sake.


----------



## cwoods34

C-C-C-C-Combo breaker!

Thank you Steve Martin for buying all my parts......


----------



## charlie2755

OK.....any work being done on the track next week??? I am on vacation and would like to donate some time.


----------



## Railroader

Nah, we're busy doing this:










Not really, but I am trying to keep the Railroader picture pattern going.


----------



## Kevin Cole

*UPDATE(RETURNING to THE BIG RUG)*



charlie2755 said:


> OK.....any work being done on the track next week??? I am on vacation and would like to donate some time.


The building is 90% empty.

I've waited all week for the guy that said he would grind down the bumps to clear time for the project and he still has not contacted me yet. I cannot/will not wait much longer.

The carpet will be rolled out on Tuesday, while I have dozen guys at the track to race outside.

It will hopefully just need a couple days to lay flat and be ready to put the perimeter boards/walls/fence up.

I plan to get this transition done quick to get cars back on the track ASAP.

Most of the improvements on my list can be done after the carpet is back in place.

I'm hoping to have racing Aug.17 & Aug.19...and every Wed/Fri moving forward.
(Also look for Sunday racing to return mid-Sept)

*Charlie-I'll keep you(and everyone else) up to date on here daily...that way if y'all want to come out, you can...but not waste a trip either.


----------



## cwoods34

Grind down the bumps?

ADD MORE BUMPS!


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> Grind down the bumps?
> 
> ADD MORE BUMPS!


I had an offer to get it done for free.

Evidently the guy is too busy...I have a small window to work within...I'm ready to get cars on the track again.


----------



## cwoods34

1. Fill the entire room with 6'' of cement mix.
2. Let it settle and it will level out.
3. ??????
4. Profit!


----------



## jtsbell

dragrace said:


> Not sure why "The Hurricane Series" is running 1/12 17.5 boosted. I wish they would run blinky and add a 1/12 13.5 Boosted. This would allow faster guy's a 1/12 class to run and give newer 1/12 people a place to run without getting run over.
> 
> Maybe 1/12 13.5 can be our "House Class" for this race...
> 
> Vegas and Snowbirds run 17.5 Blinky, wish we could get all the big races on the same page.
> 
> Oh well, what do I know......
> 
> Steve Dunn


Steve why not get a hold of MILLER TIME and give him your IDEA,Ithink its great.Maybe he can do something or know somebody that can.


----------



## cwoods34

1/12?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cwoods34

12/1?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cwoods34

Das IMPOSSIBRU!


----------



## cwoods34

Just bought an SXX and got a 5.5 Novak from Mr. Ward....... watch out.....


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just spoke with Ken (Miller) and we do have a date in place for the R/CAR leg of the Mid West Grand Slam Series.

The date will be released as soon as Ken completes his schedule.

Ken has nothing to do with the Mid West All Star Series (Hurricane) and they plan to stick to what they have as classes. 
The "House Class" will likely be World GT or 13th 12th Scale...if I can get commitments from enough racers that travel I would consider 12th Mod.

I think the size of the other tracks and what they run at the tracks certainly has a lot to do with the decision making, or at least I hope, as I was not asked about classes.

Adding today's race to the schedule makes three big on-road races for us this season. We are still in the mix for the ROAR On-Road Nationals, plus R/CAR will host several trophy races this season to bring in national talent for my local guys to compete against. 

The upcoming season is looking great and I hope everyone comes out to enjoy the track and the world class racing we offer here in Indy..


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Are there plans to move the track further away from the driver's stand? Even a foot away might be beneficial.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...I'm looking to go a little further than that.


----------



## cwoods34

IndyRC_Racer, PM......... :hat:


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kyle and I went to RCX in Chicago yesterday. Had a pretty good time. I'd not experienced full scale drifting before. Vaughn Gittin, Jr was there with his Monster Energy Car. I did a video of it this morning. I was a powerhouse! I'll post some photos later. Kyle wants a R/C drift car now...sheesh!

www.rcx.com


----------



## Railroader

Wait, did someone mention drifting?!?!!?

Awesome Drifting chassis. I might buy one just to sit on me desk and admire.


----------



## cwoods34

I believe Hot Bodies just released a chassis with the same layout, and it looks good enough to run in 17.5 (although not for a World Championship or anything). You could put the motor at front OR back along with moving the battery around. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Railroader

See, everyone copies Tamiya.


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader




----------



## PDK RACING

putin said he would step on your little car...lol but really wanted to turn marshal some 1/12 races..


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## TrickyOne

dragrace said:


> Not sure why "The Hurricane Series" is running 1/12 17.5 boosted. I wish they would run blinky and add a 1/12 13.5 Boosted. This would allow faster guy's a 1/12 class to run and give newer 1/12 people a place to run without getting run over.
> 
> Maybe 1/12 13.5 can be our "House Class" for this race...
> 
> Vegas and Snowbirds run 17.5 Blinky, wish we could get all the big races on the same page.
> 
> Oh well, what do I know......
> 
> Steve Dunn


Steve...
My name is Kevin Kane and along with Brad Johnson the two of us run the Midwest All-Star Carpet Series. 

Our thought process on the 12th scale class is this. First we don’t get a very strong following of 12th scale to offer more than 1 class. If more 12th scale racers showed up we would for sure open the door to more classes in 12th scale. But based on past turn out 1 12th scale class is about all we can reasonably expect to show up at each race. Some tracks may get more 12th scale racers then others but we are looking at a balance across all races. Second we decided on 17.5 boosted because it’s a middle ground between 13.5 open and 17.5 blinky. This way it would maximize the racers into 1 class of say 8 to 10 cars instead of 4 or 5 cars of each. Just giving rough numbers here..... If 12th scale racers want another form of power whether it be 13.5 boosted or whatever they need to tell us what they would like. So far you are the only person to raise your hand and speak up about it. If more racers want a change we are willing to make a change but we need to hear it from a majority of actual racers that come to the series races. The racers need to let us know what they want. Last year we raced 17.5 open esc and we had some of the best 12th scale turnout of our 8 year run so we went the same route this year. If you the racers want a change by all means express it to us and we will make a change if that’s what the majority of series racers want. We are not unreceptive to changes or suggestions just as long as it what the majority of people want we will accommodate the racers.

This is also the reason we have a house class at each event....if your local track gets more 13.5 open or even mod 12th scale racers then it can be a class for that race. Again you the racers need to express what you are looking for.

Also going off what Snowbirds and IIC is all well and good but when they are not 100% in lock step with ROAR who should we follow. Because if we followed Birds or IIC then someone would complain that we are not following ROAR. So over the years of doing this we try to work it out so its better for the racer on the local level. And if you guys want change just let us know.

We hope to see you at some of the races this season.


----------



## RustyS

TrickyOne said:


> Steve...
> My name is Kevin Kane and along with Brad Johnson the two of us run the Midwest All-Star Carpet Series.
> 
> Our thought process on the 12th scale class is this. First we don’t get a very strong following of 12th scale to offer more than 1 class. If more 12th scale racers showed up we would for sure open the door to more classes in 12th scale. But based on past turn out 1 12th scale class is about all we can reasonably expect to show up at each race. Some tracks may get more 12th scale racers then others but we are looking at a balance across all races. Second we decided on 17.5 boosted because it’s a middle ground between 13.5 open and 17.5 blinky. This way it would maximize the racers into 1 class of say 8 to 10 cars instead of 4 or 5 cars of each. Just giving rough numbers here..... If 12th scale racers want another form of power whether it be 13.5 boosted or whatever they need to tell us what they would like. So far you are the only person to raise your hand and speak up about it. If more racers want a change we are willing to make a change but we need to hear it from a majority of actual racers that come to the series races. The racers need to let us know what they want. Last year we raced 17.5 open esc and we had some of the best 12th scale turnout of our 8 year run so we went the same route this year. If you the racers want a change by all means express it to us and we will make a change if that’s what the majority of series racers want. We are not unreceptive to changes or suggestions just as long as it what the majority of people want we will accommodate the racers.
> 
> This is also the reason we have a house class at each event....if your local track gets more 13.5 open or even mod 12th scale racers then it can be a class for that race. Again you the racers need to express what you are looking for.
> 
> Also going off what Snowbirds and IIC is all well and good but when they are not 100% in lock step with ROAR who should we follow. Because if we followed Birds or IIC then someone would complain that we are not following ROAR. So over the years of doing this we try to work it out so its better for the racer on the local level. And if you guys want change just let us know.
> 
> We hope to see you at some of the races this season.


No restricter plate racing in 1/12 at RCAR.:dude:


----------



## PDK RACING

Putin does not like restricter plate racing in 1/12 ...


----------



## cwoods34

Anybody have a cheap stock/blinky ESC to get rid of?!?!?


----------



## PDK RACING

Putin does but you have to fight him for it, or friend him on facebook, and like all his posts...


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader

I have created a monster.


----------



## jammer

cwoods34 said:


> Anybody have a cheap stock/blinky ESC to get rid of?!?!?


i may sell my mmp if I can get my hands on a rx8 soon.


----------



## cwoods34

Just trying to create some EXCITEMENT for the R/CAR thread. Nobody's posting and the carpet will be laid down soon!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Just trying to create some EXCITEMENT for the R/CAR thread. Nobody's posting and the carpet will be laid down soon!


Am i painting spongebob on your next body Cody?


----------



## cwoods34

The thought has always been at the back of my mind...... a sold yellow speckled blob with 2 GIANT eyes on it. Could work............


----------



## davidl

The scoring loop has been laid in the groove and the carpet has been rolled over 1/2 the track. The final rolling will happen sometime tonight (Tue). Keep track of this thread because Kevin will be updating the status of the track regularly.:wave:


----------



## Railroader




----------



## jonesy112

davidl said:


> The scoring loop has been laid in the groove and the carpet has been rolled over 1/2 the track. The final rolling will happen sometime tonight (Tue). Keep track of this thread because Kevin will be updating the status of the track regularly.:wave:


Is the loop going to be on the back straight like planned?


----------



## Kevin Cole

The loop is in its original position...

The important thing was to get the carpet laid down to flatten the wrinkles & creases out so we can get back racing inside ASAP.


----------



## PDK RACING

putin hates sponge bob so does the kgb...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Very good to hear, I can almost smell the Paragon, Ok I have to admit I have been sneaking a sniff of it every night before bed for more traction. LOL

Was that too graphic for this forum

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Well, that all depends WHERE you wanted to get more traction...... isn't it usually the other way around?!?!?!


----------



## Railroader

This might be a good season to go with scentless traction compound!!!


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> This might be a good season to go with scentless traction compound!!!


What?!?!?!? And get accused of being at the bar!!!! I need to smell.


----------



## Castradamus

RustyS said:


> What?!?!?!? And get accused of being at the bar!!!! I need to smell.


LMAO :thumbsup:


----------



## EAMotorsports

I cant wait to get back up to Indy for some racing! I am hoping to make it to all the big events there this year!

EA


----------



## smokefan

Be good to have you back up racing with us EA, Speaking of racing Kyle and I will be there the weekend after Labor Day and we can't wait!!!!!


----------



## cwoods34

Great! Someone needs to get here and show us what a true 17.5 car does.

Got the "R&D facility" finally redone (spare bedroom) and got my SXX in the mail today. I'll be glad to test the boards as soon as Kevin gets them up. Somebody needs to make sure he installed them correctly :hat:


----------



## cwoods34

My head when trying to do clean wiring with a 6'' Novak sensor wire.....


----------



## Railroader

Kinda feel like this:


----------



## BadSign

Last season I ran JTG exclusively for VTA, but what do most of you guys run in 17.5? I thought about switching to Paragon if the grip is better- and I don't race every week and figured I won't go through tires as quickly as others.


----------



## jtsbell

Happy Birthday Michael Jones!!!!:wave:


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Last season I ran JTG exclusively for VTA, but what do most of you guys run in 17.5? I thought about switching to Paragon if the grip is better- and I don't race every week and figured I won't go through tires as quickly as others.


I was using JTG. It seemed more consistent through the entire race. Paragon seemed to lose grip in the last minute.


----------



## BATTMAN

BadSign said:


> Last season I ran JTG exclusively for VTA, but what do most of you guys run in 17.5? I thought about switching to Paragon if the grip is better- and I don't race every week and figured I won't go through tires as quickly as others.


whats JTG?



jtsbell said:


> Happy Birthday Michael Jones!!!!:wave:


ditto..Happy B-day Dude:hat:


----------



## Qball41

BATTMAN said:


> whats JTG?


Jack the Gripper


----------



## cwoods34

I prefer Sticky Fingers over JTG, and it's cheaper. Sticky Fingers also seemed to work better overall regardless of grip level/humidity/temp. 

LG2 is AMAZING on asphalt. I'm going to order some and try it for carpet this season.


----------



## BATTMAN

cwoods34 said:


> I prefer Sticky Fingers over JTG, and it's cheaper. Sticky Fingers also seemed to work better overall regardless of grip level/humidity/temp.
> 
> LG2 is AMAZING on asphalt. I'm going to order some and try it for carpet this season.


have you tried SXT?


----------



## cwoods34

Nope, sure haven't! Some of the sauces out there are just too expensive for me to even care if they work well. As long as my car doesn't get loose during a 6-minute run I consider it a success


----------



## cwoods34

Still looking for a cheap stock ESC...... LRP Sphere, SP Citrix, etc......... anyone, anyone? Bueller, Bueller....


----------



## davidl

I have a Sphere from LRP. Are you interested?


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Still looking for a cheap stock ESC...... LRP Sphere, SP Citrix, etc......... anyone, anyone? Bueller, Bueller....





> Economics Teacher: In 1930, the Republican-controlled House of Representatives, in an effort to alleviate the effects of the... Anyone? Anyone? ...the Great Depression, passed the... Anyone? Anyone? The tariff bill? The Hawley-Smoot Tariff Act? Which, anyone? Raised or lowered? ...raised tariffs, in an effort to collect more revenue for the federal government. Did it work? Anyone? Anyone know the effects? It did not work, and the United States sank deeper into the Great Depression. Today we have a similar debate over this. Anyone know what this is? Class? Anyone? Anyone? Anyone seen this before? The Laffer Curve. Anyone know what this says? It says that at this point on the revenue curve, you will get exactly the same amount of revenue as at this point. This is very controversial. Does anyone know what Vice President Bush called this in 1980? Anyone? Something-d-o-o economics. "Voodoo" economics.


:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

Clear Eyes is AWESOME. It removes redness AND has an ingredient to moisturize (moist your eyes, get it?). WOW.............

DAVIDL, PM.........


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention On-Road Racers*

R/CAR On-Road Racing Returns Friday Aug.19

_The carpet looks better every day...only a few wrinkles left.

Angie & I plan to spend this week getting everything ready for Friday racing._


----------



## jonesy112

Is it Friday yet?!?!?!

And NO Rebecca black videos railroader


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

jonesy112 said:


> Is it Friday yet?!?!?!
> 
> And NO Rebecca black videos railroader


What he said!


----------



## cwoods34

She has a new song out, ya know........


----------



## Railroader

Getting ready to put a couple rolling chassis on eBay, need to fund the Get-Tom-A-417-Project.

I'll probably try running the SportsmanTC class with a TT01E-R for a while, just to see if I can.


----------



## cwoods34

When you get the 417, you HAVE to open it at the track so that we can all get that first smell of I-sold-a-kidney-for-a-toy-car.

Plus I've never seen one in person!


----------



## PDK RACING

holy cow that is more than what I paid for my 960 and vzr .21 together...For that price does it come with its own engineer and technical director....tam usa $937.000


----------



## sriddle

Painting my World GT car this week....ordering new tires.....ready to go racing


----------



## Railroader

PDK RACING said:


> holy cow that is more than what I paid for my 960 and vzr .21 together...For that price does it come with its own engineer and technical director....tam usa $937.000


$700 on tower http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBGTT&P=7


----------



## cwoods34

They're proud of it, aren't they 

I could buy 2 TC6's for that much.....

But the 417 is amazing no doubt!


----------



## Railroader

Marc Reinhard did win the Euros last weekend.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Railroader said:


> Marc Reinhart did win the Euros last weekend.


Yeah but he could probably win with a TT 01 as well.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of Euros.... can anyone else access RCTech at the moment? I couldn't load it on neither my phone nor the laptop........


----------



## smokefan

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of Euros.... can anyone else access RCTech at the moment? I couldn't load it on neither my phone nor the laptop........


No sir I can't either


----------



## jonesy112

I haven't been able to access it all day


----------



## Railroader

No issues here (at least now, I didn't try earlier.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/542033-marc-rheinard-2011-european-champion.html


----------



## regets ama

track open wednesday for carpet racing according to the schedule,,,,,,,might have to dust off the dust and rust.

jonesy/cody going? might need some driving refresher steps.


----------



## Kevin Cole

No Wednesday Racing...I need to have Scott fix the site.

We will be ready on Friday for racing.


----------



## 1/12 scale

Kevin......what time are the doors going to open Friday?


----------



## smokefan

Kevin when will Sunday racing start?


----------



## cwoods34

KEVIN..... sucks I can't make it this Friday...... Chicago all weekend.......

BUT..... I shall return with a vengeance. 17.5 in the TC6 and USGT in the dinosaur TC3. Thanks to Mr. Smith for some pointers in getting it going. Mod in the TC6 when Jonesy feels like a whoopin'


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Attention Racers*
*Track Update*

As of right now the wrinkles at one end of the track are still too bad to race...but hopefully will be better tomorrow.

Angie & I headed up to the track this morning...after Zane's doctors appt. We were there from 9:30 am to about 2pm...until we had to leave to pick up Presley from school.

We placed several pit tables face down on the carpet to try and expedite the remaining wrinkled section of carpet. We could not put the perimeter in place yet because of the situation with the carpet.
Last year we let the carpet settle for almost three weeks before we were able to put everything back together...this year it has only been a week and a day.(the humidity is the evil villain here).
Anyway...we did what we could today...the little guy was having a rough go because he had 4 shots in his legs at 8am this morning and a screaming baby never makes any task easy.

_Tomorrow Angie & I will be at the track at 4:30pm and we're in hopes that the tables might have helped overnight.This is the same procedure Floyd & I used last season...but we waited longer.
If anyone has time or wants to help...we could certainly use it tomorrow. Some of the heavy lifting is tough on Angie, we're taking the kids to Grandma's(that's why 4:30pm), but we do need a little more muscle for moving some of the heavy stuff back in place.

We will still be open Friday Night (4pm), although it likely will differ from the normal race evening since we might still have a few things to wrap up.
Everyone that comes out Friday can run for free(if you help out)...kinda a test & tune night._

Once again...

Thursday 4:30pm or after to help with the track
Friday doors open at 4pm...we'll hopefully just wrap up a few things and have a good test & tune night to get ready for next week (Wed/Fri).

Sunday On-Road Racing will return in Sept.

_Thanks in advance for those who come out and help._


----------



## Kevin Cole

*Change of Plan*

Listen up guys...

I just got a phone call with some bad news...my brother in St.Louis found out he has stomach cancer.
The severity of it is unknown at this point, until the test results come back.

Our 74 yr old mother is a wreck after hearing the news.

Unfortunately the track will now be closed for the weekend...I need to take care of my Mom in any capacity she needs. Chances are we will head to St.Louis either tonight or in the morning.

Sorry guys, I have to be there for my family.

We will have the track ready for On-Road Racing next Friday...
once again I am sorry for the inconvenience.

_*Please add my brother Randy to your prayers, he has a little boy with downs syndrome that needs him around._


----------



## jason crist

Hey bro 
Will pray for your family and 
See you at the track


----------



## 1/12 scale

Kevin very sorry to hear the news. I hope and pray that your brother has a good prognosis. 
Steve


----------



## Railroader

Family 1st!!!


----------



## tractionroller

Kevin and family are prayers are with you.


----------



## BadSign

We'll have you family in our prayers tonight, Kevin. Take care.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin, I've updated the website to reflect when the track will be closed. Family is always top priority. Moms especially.


----------



## smokefan

Kevin we will keep you and your family in our thoughts.


----------



## fselzer

What bad news. We are so sorry for your brother and your family. We are praying for all of you.


----------



## AquaRacer

Kevin, you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers. Family always comes 1st.


----------



## surfer kev

my new ride for the rug......thanks jonesy


----------



## jason crist

Ok gentlemen 
I'm looking to get back into racing 
And I might go onroad 
So what's some of the big classes ?
I don't want to show up and only be 
3-4 racers. 
Also what motor 
Battery
And so make that class 
I do have some stuff but 
Why would I need to finish 

Thanks in advance
Jason


----------



## starrx

September the 10th will be the ohio state champs
cost will be $15 for the first class & 5 for each addittional if you sign up by sept 4th.....after the 4th $20 for the first & 10 for each addittional 

rain date will be sept 17th


classes

17.5 blinky
vta 21.5
open tc
short course truck
monster truck

for more info go to..thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## smokefan

Jason, my opinion would be 17.5 blinky TC would be the best for sedan. 1/12 wouldn't know about that I don't run any 1/12


----------



## jason crist

Thanks 
17.5 blinky 
What cars are those ? Touring/ 4 wheel drive cars 
With what tires ? Spec 
Body ?


----------



## smokefan

Yep 4 wheel drive TC, most of us run sweep premounts , any roar approved race body, most run protoform ltc or the Mazda speed 6. Then 2 cell lipos should be a link on rcar website on the rules


----------



## jtsbell

jason crist said:


> Thanks
> 17.5 blinky
> What cars are those ? Touring/ 4 wheel drive cars
> With what tires ? Spec
> Body ?


Jason the cars that run are tc6 tc5 tc4&3, we run Schumacher MI4CX some run MI1 Schumacher others run XRAY 007-011 just about any 4 wheel drive will work.17.5 blinky motor&esc,body is mostly Mazda 6. The other classes that we run are Vta whitch we run USVTA rules,we also run MINI COOPER we run tamiya MINI COOPER rules for them. We also run USGT and the rules for them are under USGT, there are 12th scale but that changes all the time.I hope that this helps you out,if you have questions just post and we'll try to anser them.Look me up at RCAR,I go by CAPT'NJACK.:wave:


----------



## Railroader

jtsbell said:


> ... there are 12th scale but that changes all the time...


Not really. The same rules for the last few years with no changes. There are just some racers that have switched 1/12th classes, but there have been no rules changes for the classes.

1S/17.5/boosted, 1S/13.5/boosted, and mod.


----------



## RustyS

1/12 scale tried the 17.5 blinky and did not get any turn out. The only change we have made was moving from 17.5 open to 13.5 open. With the size of track it was a good move. One bobble in 17.5 open and you were gauranteed not to ever catch up. At least with 13.5 there is a chance.


----------



## Railroader

Hey, some of us are still running 17.5!!!


----------



## cwoods34

If you are just getting back into onroad, take a look at the USGT class we are hoping to run this season. Myself and Jonesy will be running it and others have shown interest.

21.5 stock (blinky) 
TC w/2S Lipo 
Spec tire --- Solaris medium slick/spoked rim
Any GT body

It's a good speed for most everybody and has the scale look. Running this class and Sportsman would be a great way to work up to 17.5 stock. 

For what it's worth I plan to run a TC3 in USGT. 

If you are on a budget, the Sportsman class is perfect. You can run silvercans, and it is a tad slower than USGT would be, so you could always start there until you got back into "the groove".

I meant to mention Sportsman first, but I'm very tired from the Chicago trip, so bear with me! Too much trouble to retype on my phone!


----------



## starrx

starrx said:


> September the 10th will be the ohio state champs
> cost will be $15 for the first class & 5 for each addittional if you sign up by sept 4th.....after the 4th $20 for the first & 10 for each addittional
> 
> rain date will be sept 17th
> 
> 
> classes
> 
> 17.5 blinky
> vta 21.5
> open tc
> short course truck
> monster truck
> 
> for more info go to..thehobbyshoponline.com


dont for get sept 10th...hope to see you there:wave:


----------



## Miller Time

jtsbell said:


> there are 12th scale but that changes all the time.


An interesting point of view, especially in lieu of all the variations of T/C classes that have been tried. I hope all the way around the classes and rules are condensed so we can see more people in fewer classes than fewer people in more classes.

on another note, I'm almost ready to return to carpet for the season, Chuck P you ready for 12th mod


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> An interesting point of view, especially in lieu of all the variations of T/C classes that have been tried. I hope all the way around the classes and rules are condensed so we can see more people in fewer classes than fewer people in more classes.
> 
> on another note, I'm almost ready to return to carpet for the season, Chuck P you ready for 12th mod


That's because there's more than 1 body style for TC


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> That's because there's more than 1 body style for TC


http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/page15.html (yes, most of them are hillrod-style, but still...)


----------



## TazFND7

Miller Time said:


> on another note, I'm almost ready to return to carpet for the season, Chuck P you ready for 12th mod


All set. I just got the 13.5 car done and I'm starting on the mod car this afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Speaking of MOD, anybody want to try mod TC? I might even let you try driving my car.......

Just put a 10.5 in it, that'll be plenty!


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Speaking of MOD, anybody want to try mod TC? I might even let you try driving my car.......
> 
> Just put a 10.5 in it, that'll be plenty!


the speeds of a 10.5 scare me.... :freak:


----------



## jason crist

Thanks guys for the info
Will see you at the track soon


----------



## RustyS

Railroader said:


> Hey, some of us are still running 17.5!!!


 My error. The wednesday group of 1/12 scalers are running 13.5. The weekend guys appear to be running 17.5.


----------



## 1/12 scale

Rusty.....are you running Wednesday?


----------



## Railroader

RustyS said:


> My error. The wednesday group of 1/12 scalers are running 13.5. The weekend guys appear to be running 17.5.


We've been running both 17.5 and 13.5. Usually about 4-6 of each.


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> We've been running both 17.5 and 13.5. Usually about 4-6 of each.


Is it 17.5 blink blink or boost..I am putting a new car together to whoop some ass on wednesday...lol I mean boards....:wave:


----------



## Railroader

Boosted.


----------



## Kevin Cole

1/12 scale said:


> Rusty.....are you running Wednesday?


The track will be ready Friday, unfortunately not Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Angie & I will be at the track Wednesday & Thursday if y'all want to come out and help get things ready for Friday night.

Classes started today and we have racing outside Tuesday evening, so Wednesday & Thursday will be the only two days we will have this week to prepare the track for racing Friday and moving forward.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> the speeds of a 10.5 scare me.... :freak:


Hmmm, your boosted 4.0 LRP seemed to be under control....

Oh wait, that was on a *220 foot backstretch*.......

I could see it being a bit much for 8' lanes.....


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey what kind of layout are we going to be going for this year. I liked most last year but some of them looked like the layout of the Vortex. I will race whatever but I do prefer flowing tracks over all the back and forth switchbacks. If I were running a crotch rocket it would be perfect. What about putting up a few designs on the forum or at the track and getting votes? Just a thought but really I just want a place to race but I thought I would share my 2 cents.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Hey what kind of layout are we going to be going for this year. I liked most last year but some of them looked like the layout of the Vortex. I will race whatever but I do prefer flowing tracks over all the back and forth switchbacks. If I were running a crotch rocket it would be perfect. What about putting up a few designs on the forum or at the track and getting votes? Just a thought but really I just want a place to race but I thought I would share my 2 cents.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

That is weird. I have no clue how the double post happened and so many minutes apart.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Railroader

Post count padding. I should know.


----------



## Railroader

Of course I am no match for KC.


----------



## smokefan

Railroader said:


> Post count padding. I should know.


I gave up trying to keep up with Tom lol


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Hmmm, your boosted 4.0 LRP seemed to be under control....
> 
> Oh wait, that was on a *220 foot backstretch*.......
> 
> I could see it being a bit much for 8' lanes.....


That sounds like a .........challenge accepted. 

This Friday, death match in mod TC. 5.5 v 4.0. Boost mandatory


----------



## cwoods34

IT'S ON.

There are enough big races every year that we could copy those layouts and leave them down for 4 weeks at a time. Just my opinion! That's ultimately Kevin's decision.


----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34

Hope Bill has either a 115 spur in stock or some sub-20 pinions! It was loud as a nitro the last race!


----------



## sriddle

My world gt car spoke to me the other day.......


----------



## jtsbell

Bill did you get tires for rcgt yet?


----------



## jonesy112

mmmm, 4.0 turn........with boost......full trigger......oh sorry, drooling a little bit. 

As soon as I figure it out, I will post a video I took of Paul someone or another. He was kinda fast up there


----------



## RustyS

1/12 scale said:


> Rusty.....are you running Wednesday?


 I will be as soon as Kevin opens the pit gates.


----------



## jtsbell

Jonsey how did you do in chitown


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> IT'S ON.
> 
> There are enough big races every year that we could copy those layouts and leave them down for 4 weeks at a time. Just my opinion! That's ultimately Kevin's decision.


:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Here is a pic of the USGT car I will be running. The body is 200mm and the TC3 is narrow to begin with but it doesn't look terrible.

The Solaris tires look great, and you can get them in black or white. For a future body I have planned I will probably paint a set gold, like my Jaco's if you've seen them. You could also take paint pens to the spokes or lip like many fellows do to VTA rims for some custom looks.


----------



## cwoods34

Who's coming out Friday? Jonesy and I will have mod cars, and if I can bum a spare ESC from someone I'll probably tinker with the USGT car, too.


----------



## rockin_bob13

I've got a WSS and a USGT (sort of ) for Friday night.


----------



## BATTMAN

cwoods34 said:


> Here is a pic of the USGT car I will be running. The body is 200mm and the TC3 is narrow to begin with but it doesn't look terrible.
> 
> The Solaris tires look great, and you can get them in black or white. For a future body I have planned I will probably paint a set gold, like my Jaco's if you've seen them. You could also take paint pens to the spokes or lip like many fellows do to VTA rims for some custom looks.


I like that...how does the Viper handle?


----------



## cwoods34

I used to run it on nonbelted HPI tires, and it rotated really good. Almost seemed like it would swing the back end around given the chance. I'm hoping it works just as well on the Solaris slicks!


----------



## cwoods34

OK, suggestion time.

The Hurricane Series is spec'ing the Solaris medium slick/spoked tire for the USGT class. HOWEVER, for club racing I'm throwing the idea out to allow the Solaris spoked slick as the ONLY legal slick tire AND allow any treaded tire/wheel combination. So you could run the HPI RCGT tires, VTA tires, etc., along with the Solaris slick tire if you plan to run the Hurricane series. 

There might be a slight disadvantage in running a treaded tire over the slick, but it is understandable that some racers are turned off by the thought of a spec tire.

This would essentially make the class 21.5 stock RCGT. With R/CAR having 2 of the Hurricane races we'd need to keep the Solaris tire as legal. I see no reason why you couldn't run treaded tires if you wanted to or did not have plans for the Hurricane races.

During the summer the Solaris is spec'd for the Asphalt Assault series in the USGT class, also, so basically the allowance of treaded tires is strictly for club-level racing. 

Comments? Suggestions? Input, especially from the big boss man?

I have a thumbs up from one racer already.


----------



## Railroader

I won't make it this Friday  Two major events I can't get out of.

I guess I jump on the USGT bandwagon.  Actually, it sounds like the class was made for me. A little faster than the 25.5, little slower than 17.5, and cool-looking scale bodies.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> OK, suggestion time.
> 
> The Hurricane Series is spec'ing the Solaris medium slick/spoked tire for the USGT class. HOWEVER, for club racing I'm throwing the idea out to allow the Solaris spoked slick as the ONLY legal slick tire AND allow any treaded tire/wheel combination. So you could run the HPI RCGT tires, VTA tires, etc., along with the Solaris slick tire if you plan to run the Hurricane series.
> 
> There might be a slight disadvantage in running a treaded tire over the slick, but it is understandable that some racers are turned off by the thought of a spec tire.
> 
> This would essentially make the class 21.5 stock RCGT. With R/CAR having 2 of the Hurricane races we'd need to keep the Solaris tire as legal. I see no reason why you couldn't run treaded tires if you wanted to or did not have plans for the Hurricane races.
> 
> During the summer the Solaris is spec'd for the Asphalt Assault series in the USGT class, also, so basically the allowance of treaded tires is strictly for club-level racing.
> 
> Comments? Suggestions? Input, especially from the big boss man?
> 
> I have a thumbs up from one racer already.


I could go either way.


----------



## cwoods34

Bill should have the information to order in the Solaris tires, so I guess whenever he gets them in stock they'll be available.........


----------



## wlpjr2

jtsbell said:


> Bill did you get tires for rcgt yet?


Yes Sir, Have TM's and BSR's


----------



## Miller Time

wlpjr2 said:


> Yes Sir, Have TM's and BSR's


May want to double check, he said RCGT not WGT


----------



## Railroader

Who is running RCGT?


----------



## Railroader

Alright, 21.5 motor mounted in the TA05v.2 I am keeping (for now). I'll have to run treaded X-Patterns (skreech!!!) until I can snag a set of Solaris slicks. And of course I have a plethora of scale bodies to choose from, so I am ready for USGT whenever I get the chance!

Anyone in the market for a Tamiya TT-01R Type E? I'm asking $100 (pick up at R/Car) It has a Novak XRS ESC, Silver can motor, and a Futaba 3001 Servo. Also includes a body and Tamiya TC kit tires/wheels.


----------



## cwoods34

Wow, that was fast! I still don't have an ESC for mine. I can't find a cheap stock one. About to try out one of those Hobbywing 60A ESC's just because of the price.


----------



## cwoods34

And that makes a solid 3 of us that will run the class, and all 3 ok for allowing treaded tires..... anyone else care to chime in?


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Wow, that was fast! I still don't have an ESC for mine. I can't find a cheap stock one. About to try out one of those Hobbywing 60A ESC's just because of the price.


I just had to swap motors with my SportsmanTC car. I dropped the gearing one tooth to try as a starting point.


----------



## cwoods34

MR. PENNINGTON ---

Can you stock this, and if so, how much?

HOBBYWING XERUN Black V2 Brushless Motor 60A ESC SL250


----------



## BadSign

I'm set up for 17.5, but I think I like the USGT/RCGT/Sportsman 21.5 combo better (for my ability level). I don't care much either way about the tires.


----------



## Railroader

One TA05r on fleaBay. Building the 417 fund, one used chassis auction at a time.


----------



## starrx

when i come to race with y'all.. ill have a usgt car imma run:thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

Sportsman will still be separate from USGT. They are different speeds and Sportsman allows any body.


----------



## PDK RACING

U guys should sell off your 1/10 cars and go 1/12...Be real men...lol:wave:


----------



## rockin_bob13

We will when you guys figure out your motor rules. 17.5 open is too slow. You don't have to lift. I'd like to see 13.5 Blinky and 10.5 open for the fast guys.


----------



## jonesy112

PDK RACING said:


> U guys should sell off your 1/10 cars and go 1/12...Be real men...lol:wave:


as soon as we get rubber tires for the 1/12th scales


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> as soon as we get rubber tires for the 1/12th scales


They would have to lock me up and put me on suicide watch :freak:


----------



## CypressMidWest

rockin_bob13 said:


> We will when you guys figure out your motor rules. 17.5 open is too slow. You don't have to lift. I'd like to see 13.5 Blinky and 10.5 open for the fast guys.


13.5 blinky is slower than 17.5 open if you're doing 17.5 open properly.......


----------



## Railroader

Is this where I suggest Tamiya 1/14 Semi-truck TCS rules?


----------



## Miller Time

CypressMidWest said:


> 13.5 blinky is slower than 17.5 open if you're doing 17.5 open properly.......


Agreed, and easier on equipment :thumbsup:


----------



## RHammer

cwoods34 said:


> And that makes a solid 3 of us that will run the class, and all 3 ok for allowing treaded tires..... anyone else care to chime in?


I just finished putting together a car for VTA but depending on how it goes i think i could easily switch to usgt with a motor, tire, and body swap. 

Hey Kevin I was wondering what time you guys would be up at the track today? I'm free and would like to help put things back together if you need it.


----------



## cwoods34

It doesn't matter the scale or tire, real men would run MOD 

Mod foam touring...... Anybody? HA!!!


----------



## cwoods34

So.....

Anyone besides me and Jonesy coming out this Friday?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## RHammer

I'll be there.


----------



## jtsbell

I would love to but don't think I can get off work quick enough.


----------



## smokefan

It will be the Fri after Labor Day for Kyle and I


----------



## cwoods34

HAMMERTIME!


----------



## Railroader

Wild horses is about the only thing that could keep me away. Unfortunately I have a couple dozen between me and this Friday right now. 

I'm actually at the hospital right now in the OR recovery room with Musu for ACL surgery. She is coming out of anestesia very slowly.


----------



## martini13

Ill be there Friday with world stock sedan if anyone is gona run.... hopefully work doesnt hold me back.


----------



## AquaRacer

I plan


----------



## AquaRacer

Let's try this again. I plan on being there!!


----------



## PDK RACING

AquaRacer said:


> I plan


Let me guess you where using your phone to write that post


----------



## BadSign

Railroader said:


> I'm actually at the hospital right now in the OR recovery room with Musu for ACL surgery. She is coming out of anestesia very slowly.


Ouch... Hope she'll be okay. Sports injury?


I doubt I'll be racing Friday, as I will be at the speedway all day. Real men race on 2 wheels.


----------



## Railroader

BadSign said:


> Ouch... Hope she'll be okay. Sports injury?


Not sure when she injured it. They admitted her overnight at St. Francis, not responding to pain meds well.


----------



## AquaRacer

PDK RACING said:


> Let me guess you where using your phone to write that post


Yep, I was, dang opposable thumbs.


----------



## AquaRacer

Has anyone heard from Kevin?? Do we know if the track will be open Friday?? Family always comes first!!!!! You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers Kevin. I do hope we get to race Friday but would completely understand otherwise. Keeps us posted..


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes...the track will be open Friday night for on-road racing.

We were able to accomplish quite a bit this evening at the track.

The track/facility will not be in its normal state, as we still have a lot to do to get it ready for the upcoming season. 
Bill is in the middle of some major upgrades in the hobby shop and I have several things to finish in the coming weeks.
(But we will be able to race Friday and have a good time)

Thanks to Jeremiah, Steve Riddle, and the Grahn brothers (oval guys) for coming out to help me and Angie with the work. We would not be close to being ready for racing this week had they not offered a helping hand...as they always do.

Angie & I will be at the track from 4pm-10pm Thursday evening to wrap-up several things needed to be done in order to race Friday.

_If anyone wants to have input or help with *the lay-out* for the next few weeks...come out Thursday evening and do so.

I will not have time to do the lay-out Thursday because of all the other things needed to be done by Friday.

If no one comes out for the lay-out, I will put it down Friday, when I get there at 4pm(and delay track/practice time)._

Sorry Hammer...I did not see your message until just moments ago.

The Cafe will be open Friday.

*The Track will open Friday at 4pm.*

Once again, everything will not look pretty just yet, but at least we will be able to race this Friday. Most tracks do not start their indoor season until October and the oval guys will not start running inside for a few more weeks.


----------



## RHammer

Kevin Cole said:


> Sorry Hammer...I did not see your message until just moments ago.
> 
> 
> That's alright I'll head over there tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

I'll be up there today to help and put down the track. If we plan on using the same layout for a few weeks I'll try to make it fairly neutral and fun to drive.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes, we will run the same lay-out for the next 2-4 weeks...which we will most likely do all season.

Like I mentioned in my previous post, I will not be there until 4pm.

See y'all then.


----------



## PDK RACING

It is just like x-mas at the Scobell house. I have boxes from Stormer and Tower on the way. One part was back ordered booo... Will not be long till new 1/12 it hitting the track. It has been a long 5 months..:wave:


----------



## cwoods34

You should've seen my house about 10 days ago. I had *5* packages come in over a 2 day span. (all RC of course)


----------



## Railroader

[Obligatory thread bump/post count padding]


----------



## RustyS

jonesy112 said:


> as soon as we get rubber tires for the 1/12th scales


If someone were to give me a couple sets of used rubber tires, I will clean up some foam rims and see if can make some rubber stick to them. If I can make ride heights I will try it.


----------



## cwoods34

The layout is down and ready for action.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes indeed...and it looks like a fun lay-out to run.

Thx to Cody, Hammer, and Jonesy for putting the lay-out down and helping out this evening.

Also thanks to Mr.Killian and RJ for coming in and lending a hand.

Glad to be back inside and eager to see/call some great racing tomorrow evening.

Remember, doors open at 4pm...racing at 7pm.

$10 for the first entry...$5 for additional
(Mini-Coopers run free with a paying class...Novice run for free)

We will work toward new class rules as we move forward and discuss changes as a group.

The 2011/2012 season officially starts in October...we'll run off last season rules until then.
Also look for a new thread in a few weeks for the upcoming season.


----------



## PDK RACING

I had a very undesirable experience with the company IRS. The funny thing is I was talking to the owner Dave who was the one who made the mistake and tried to convince me it was HobbyTown USA that told him to mislabel a package, after I convinced him that I verified the order before placing it. I ordered irs2136bk that part number is for a 1/12 axle kit with 3 mm offset hub. I received an associated ss style axle kit for a 1/10 pan car. Dave told me that was the part ht requested. I asked him why would ht usa tell you to put a new label over a existing label on the wrong part. When I requested he send me a new correct part with an ups label to return the relabeled incorrect part I was told that would not happen. Dave has been screwed in the past; my reply was what would stop you from not sending me a new part after I send the relabeled kit back. He told me he was the owner, and the one who put a different label over old label supposedly per ht usa request I mite add, and that would not happen. Trust goes both ways DAVE. Well what about the shipping I would have to pay to send back the mislabeled part. Now he expects me to buy his parts he goofed up and then pay again to send them back. I can’t believe Dave would not work with me until I told him I could plainly see the package was mislabeled and NO ONE AT HOBBYTOWN USA TOLD HIM TO DO THIS. The label was not centered over old label and when you put it up to light you could read the old label clear as day…lol


----------



## Kevin Cole

I hate to here you're having trouble with that deal Brandon... 

I guess it's yet another one of the many reasons to use a local hobby shop.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Racing Tonight at 7pm

Doors open at 4pm


----------



## Railroader

Kevin Cole said:


> I hate to here you're having trouble with that deal Brandon...
> 
> I guess it's yet another one of the many reasons to use a local hobby shop.


*like* (facebook)


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> *like* (facebook)


----------



## Railroader

Me:









And...

Cody:


----------



## PDK RACING

I did support my local hobby shop. But figured I would call manufacturer. But tomorrow I am going to my local hobby shop because I know they will resolve my problem.


----------



## PDK RACING

I wish I could get pussy in a box. Lol


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader

Did you guys miss me last night? 
Was there some good racing?
Did USGT run?
1/12?
17.7 TC?
Is the layout cool?
Did Jonesy wear shorts?
Flip flops?
Did Smith have a striped shirt on?
Was the cafe awesome?
Did an old guy get hit for a free hot dog?
Is the paragon smell back yet?

???


----------



## Kevin Cole

Railroader said:


> Did you guys miss me last night?*Cafe sales certainly suffered.*
> 
> Was there some good racing?*The racing was great!*
> 
> Did USGT run? *Yes...4 cars and they looked awesome. Good to here those HPI tires squealing again. Cordell & Jonesy had some good battles.*
> 
> 1/12? *13.5 ran and Dominic Reese was the class of the field of four.*
> 
> 17.7 TC?*No 17.7... but we did have eight 17.5's...CW ruled the main.*
> 
> Is the layout cool?*Way cool, but I'm sure when others return they will complain.*
> 
> Did Jonesy wear shorts?*Yes he did.*
> 
> Flip flops?*Yes...standard IFMAR issue.*
> 
> Did Smith have a striped shirt on?*I think he is doing the oval thing at the other track.*
> 
> Was the cafe awesome?*Two words...Ribeye Burgers.*
> 
> Did an old guy get hit for a free hot dog?*No one hit any seniors with any pork or mystery meat products.*
> 
> Is the paragon smell back yet?* It took a while, but it was like coming home from vacation.*
> 
> ???


There you have it TJ.


----------



## Railroader

I am pleased.


----------



## jonesy112

That was just as good as being right huh TJ?


----------



## Railroader

jonesy112 said:


> That was just as good as being right huh TJ?


Pshaw!!!

Not. Even. Close.


----------



## cwoods34

I'm kinda glad I switched to blue......


----------



## cwoods34

MR. PENNINGTON ---

With regards to the Solaris spoked tires..... www.speedtechrc.com stocks nearly every set available. You might want to contact them and see where they are stocked from if you are still having trouble with the manufacturer....... would definitely prefer to purchase from you if you can get them!


----------



## Kevin Cole

At this point, I plan to allow the Solaris Spec tire the MidWest All Star(Hurricane) allows in USGT...as well as any of the HPI X-Pattern tires(formally used in RCGT) for our weekly club racing.

When the MidWest All Star(Hurricane) Series comes to town(twice this year), racers will be required to run the Solaris tire.


----------



## cwoods34

*thumbs way up*

*Should* have my car ready next week.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I'm just adding a cat photo cause everyone else did.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

And I thought this one looked a bit like Kevin...


----------



## jonesy112

Good Call on the tire rule Kevin. I think that is in the best interest of the class. 

Speaking of, if anyone wants to try out the USGT before committing to building a car, let me know. Anyone is more than welcome to run my USGT car at any time (i think about 6 people did after the races last night)


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> Good Call on the tire rule Kevin. I think that is in the best interest of the class.
> 
> Speaking of, if anyone wants to try out the USGT before committing to building a car, let me know. Anyone is more than welcome to run my USGT car at any time (i think about 6 people did after the races last night)


I wan to test your mod car.....with magentas all the way around


----------



## Railroader

Awesome. (to the pictures and the x-patterns allowance.)


----------



## AquaRacer

IndyHobbies.com said:


> And I thought this one looked a bit like Kevin...


Yes, there is a family resemblance there. sorry Kevin couldn't resist.


----------



## cwoods34

MILLER, let us drive your mod 1/12.........


----------



## AquaRacer

Had a Blast last night.. Discovered that drag brake is a good thing in the 17.5. Looking forward to next Friday and possibly getting a USGT going.. 17.5's are a blast, i just must quite oversteering, then the walls won't be my friends so much..


----------



## BadSign

AquaRacer said:


> Yes, there is a family resemblance there. sorry Kevin couldn't resist.


Looks like someone fed him after midnight.

So please explain to me one more time- What exactly is USGT or RCGT- and what will they have in common with Sportsman?


----------



## cwoods34

USGT

Any GT body
Solaris slick spoked tires OR HPI X-patterns
21.5 motor, blinky/stock ESC

It is a separate class from Sportsman. Sportsman is silver can/25.5, and is basically any body, any rubber tire.


----------



## Kevin Cole

That cat has too much hair to be me...although he does have my eyes.


----------



## DestructoFox

As someone that just moved back to the Indy area and is looking for a class to run, USGT sure sounds like its right up my alley. I'll work on getting a car together within a week or two while I get situated in my new place and job.


----------



## cwoods34

DestructoFox said:


> As someone that just moved back to the Indy area and is looking for a class to run, USGT sure sounds like its right up my alley. I'll work on getting a car together within a week or two while I get situated in my new place and job.


Exactly what we want to hear


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Railroader said:


> Did you guys miss me last night?
> Was there some good racing?
> Did USGT run?
> 1/12?
> 17.7 TC?
> Is the layout cool?
> Did Jonesy wear shorts?
> Flip flops?
> *Did Smith have a striped shirt on?*
> Was the cafe awesome?
> Did an old guy get hit for a free hot dog?
> Is the paragon smell back yet?
> ???


I had other non-racing commitments this past Friday. I have been seen making a lot of left turns lately, but will be adding right turns in the near future.


----------



## Railroader

There's noting wrong with a little hillrod racin'. For those of us who have ever dabbled in it, there's always a bit of an allure to get back in (in only to maximize track time!!!).

I _might_ be there this Friday. We're arranging a mini-vacation though which might interfere.


----------



## Railroader

I'm getting closer to the 417. My TA05R is at $100 with 2d4h left!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tamiya-TA05...ol_Vehicles&hash=item2a137023f9#ht_500wt_1398


----------



## cwoods34

If I didn't already have a TC3 I'd consider it!


----------



## starrx

the hobby shop is once again putting on the ohio champs on-road race !
classes are 

electric stock 

electric mod

vta

short course truck ( must run traxxas 12t) no on road tires

monster truck

class rules are as follows:


1. Monster Truck: Same as last year, must have a monster truck body, and rims and tires. We did add in a minimum weight rule, 4 kilograms. Qalifiers will be 5 minutes, mains will be 10 minutes (for 5+ trucks, less entries will be 5 min mains) with a mandatory pit stop for all trucks.

2. Short Course Truck: Any 2 wheel drive short course truck. Spec motor is the Traxxas 12T Titan motor, any ESC, limit to either a 7.4V lipo, or a 6 or 7 cell NiMh/Nicad. Any Short Course truck is allowed, and must have short course truck off-road tires, no on-road tires or grooved tires. Quals and mains will be 6 minutes and heads up starts on all quals and mains. For the mains a coin flip will decide if the top 2 qualifiers start in front of the field, or behind.

3. Open Short Course Truck: Any 2 or 4wd Short Course truck. Any 7.4V lipo or new this year, any 6 or 7 cell Nimh/Nicad. Tires must be short course off-road tires. Bodies can be any Slash/Short Course Truck designed body. Any motor/ESC combo may be used.

4. VTA: Same rules as last year, but we have an equivalency rule for the ESC.

Tekin 212 NO TURBO_ NO timing advance
Mamba pro NO CHEAT MODE
LRP SPX profile 4
LRP TC Spec profile 6
LRP SPHERE Comp profile 6
KO BMC TBD
SpeedPassion Software versions 091231 and any software start with 10XXXX are illegal
No Black diamonds whatsoever.

I will tech any car I deem to be violating the ESC rule. I will not be teching every car, but I'll know who's cheating. Any 21.5 motor is allowed. Any legal VTA body is allowed (if the 60's corvette by HPI is not on the list, we allow that one as well). Any new VTA style body that becomes available will be voted in/out by the VTA racers themselves. No FDR rule as well. VTA minimum weight rule 1550g.

5. Electric Touring Car Stock: 17.5 motor, 7.4V lipo, any ESC on any setting"blinky" mode. See VTA for equivalency ESC if you don't have a "Blinky" available ESC. 190mm Touring Car bodies only. Any gearing, spec tire (Currently the Solaris Tires). Minimum weight of 1400g. Any timing on the motor you would like.

6. Electric Modified: Similiar to Electric Stock Touring, but allowed to run any 190mm GTP or Touring or GT body. Any motor, any gearing. 7.4V lipo, 1400g minimum weight. Any 26mm tire.




the hobby shop
153 n. springboro pike
dayton, ohio 45449
937-436-6161

www.thehobbyshoponline.com


----------



## martini13

Hey cwoods, thanks for the help fridaynight. It made a big improvement in the car. It made it so much easier to drive. I just need to learn to drive it now....Cant wait till next Friday.. See you guys then.:wave:


----------



## smokefan

Can't wait to get back down to get the rust off


----------



## BadSign

Got to watch 2-Wheel action today, I'll be up for some racing this Friday- can hardly wait!


----------



## cwoods34

martini13 said:


> Hey cwoods, thanks for the help fridaynight. It made a big improvement in the car. It made it so much easier to drive. I just need to learn to drive it now....Cant wait till next Friday.. See you guys then.:wave:


If you have the black XRAY springs, you could try going up to 3.0 front/2.6 or 2.8 rear. Should take a little "push" out of the car and make it more reactive. I think I had 3.0/2.6 the last time I ran mine.


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing you have a PM..


----------



## AquaRacer

Cwoods34 thanks for the help on Friday.. The help is well appreciated. Is it Friday yet??


----------



## cwoods34

Almost


----------



## dragrace

No racing at RCAR for me this year, Have fun and good luck to everyone....

Steve Dunn


----------



## ThrottleKing

Sorry to hear that from you Steve. I enjoyed racing with you. Hope to do it again this year somewhere I guess.

On another note, I wasn't paying attention or I didn't here but are we racing this Wed? I seen on the schedule that we are but I want to make sure. I have a 1/12 car to go through before I get back in the grove of things. I ran it just in the main Friday with a cracked wheel, bent front kingpin and a not so charged pack and shockingly it drove halfway decent but it could have been a ton better if I would have gone through the car since last season.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Looks like I will definitely have a USGT along with 17.5 this Friday.....


----------



## smokefan

I may be down this Fri for 17.5 all depends on what time my daughter is heading back to school.


----------



## ThrottleKing

PM Replied AquaRacer.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

Yes we will be racing this Wednesday.


----------



## Kevin Cole

dragrace said:


> No racing at RCAR for me this year, Have fun and good luck to everyone....
> 
> Steve Dunn


I called and left a message Steve, I hope every thing is alright with you, your family, and your work.


----------



## charlie2755

dragrace said:


> No racing at RCAR for me this year, Have fun and good luck to everyone....
> 
> Steve Dunn


A shame. I hope all is well with you and hope you return soon!


----------



## Kevin Cole

I agree Charlie, and wish him well with all he has going on right now.


----------



## cwoods34

The TC3 is ready....... You've been warned.......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> The TC3 is ready....... You've been warned.......


tubby is ready?


----------



## cwoods34

YES. ESC installed, all electronics work, and a possibly amazing/probably terrible setup has been put on........

The Cirtix ESC is really easy to set up. Bind radio, and turn it on...... no adjustability unless you have the programming card, but if you just want throttle and brakes it gets it done. I can change the brake and throttle feel on the radio, anyway.

Tubby balances within 3-5 grams side-to-side really easy, so I'm happy!


----------



## martini13

Ill have my USGT ready for Friday as well with x-patterns.


----------



## Railroader

Sweet, that's at least five, right? Should be some goooooooood racin'!


----------



## BadSign

I'll be 17.5 this Friday, but will probably switch to USGT by the middle of next month.


----------



## AquaRacer

ThrottleKing you have a PM..


----------



## THE READER

has there been any vta showing up?


----------



## Kevin Cole

Last Friday was our first week back on the carpet & the numbers were limited in all classes other than 17.5 TC.

I would expect an increase in entries as we move forward...at least I hope so.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Any 1/12 tonight?


----------



## Kevin Cole

That's usually the bulk of our Wednesday night crowd.

I spoke with Chuck & David yesterday and they are coming out. Steve & Domenic were there Friday and are usually Wednesday racers...and Rusty picked up parts Friday to get ready for this week. Jeremiah will race if he has nothing else going on at home.

I would say we'll have 6 cars or better tonight for some 12th scale racing.

The fast TC guys usually show on Wednesday too...that's why they are fast...track time.


----------



## Mach10_shooter

Awesome, hope to see everyone tonight.


----------



## cwoods34

If I didn't have parts coming in I'd be up there for practice!


----------



## THE READER

so on the USGT you cant run sweep tires . right?

DOES PENNINGTON HAVE SOLARIS TIRES/ 
THAT CLASS SOUNDS LIKE FUN
ill try a maybe get a car togather


----------



## jonesy112

THE READER said:


> so on the USGT you cant run sweep tires . right?
> 
> DOES PENNINGTON HAVE SOLARIS TIRES/
> THAT CLASS SOUNDS LIKE FUN
> ill try a maybe get a car togather


Correct, it is either the Spec Solaris Tire or the HPI x-pattern tires. Its a great class, Im having a blast running it.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I misread an original post and apologize, especially to Bob.


----------



## Railroader

The TA05r sold for ~$140.

That much closer to awesomeness!!!


----------



## jonesy112

Here's Chucky! said:


> Q: So on the USGT you cant run _sweep tires_ . right?
> 
> A: Correct, it is either the Spec Solaris Tire or the HPI x-pattern tires. Its a great class, Im having a blast running it.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Huh? Where's the answer if the sweeps are legal? A lamens thinking would be that they're not since they're not made by Solaris and HPI? The question asked was to be sure so everyone is on the same page, myself included if I decide to run if Indy RC fails to get a program up. If the national rule is Solaris only then the class should run Solaris only, not only when a big hooha of a race rolls in to town. It'd be really helpful if the motor and tire rules packages were nailed down and posted on the r/car web site so everyone knows what's officially going on and everyone could turn to the track director if there is a question.
> 
> Hopefully this is a fair question.
> 
> Sweeps - http://www.sweepracingusa.com/
> Solaris - http://www.solarisrp.com/
> HPI - http://www.hpiracing.com/products/en/4790/
> 
> Respectfully



Thanks for your question chuck. Let me try to address some of the questions you have since I was the one that really pushed for this class. 

The Spec Solaris tire will be the only slick allowed for the class. The HPI x-pattern was wanted by some of the racers since that was the intial tire rule for the first few months of the class as set on the national level. I saw no problem in allowing a tire that is more expensive, slower, and more of a hassle to mount up and get on the car. As people wear out the x-patterns, i would be very surprised if they would rather spend 40$+ on a new set of tires that they have to glue together, and then be slower than the solaris. Eventually, the x-patterns will phase themselves out. We dont set the rules for the hurricane series, so we have no call on that. 

Last friday was the first night any of the USGT cars were put down on the track, give us a little time to get things figured out. All of the rules are already listed on the usgt website http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html. even those rules have not been updated to show the required spec solaris tire as this decision was made by them in only a few weeks. 

Once the classes are finalized for this coming season, the website im sure will be updated. Even ROAR has not decided its final rules for this upcoming carpet season. 

Just come on out and have some fun with us chuck. I got solaris and x-pattern tires you can borrow if needed.

See you soon and hope this helps


----------



## Miller Time

Actually the Sweep tires come premounted and during the Grandslam, nearly everyone prefered them over the Solaris. Regardless of which you prefer or think is better as soon as the rules are bent someone will complain because the guy that just out-drove them was on square cement wheels. Along your reference to cost and hassle, I prefer Sores 30 which cost $45+ for donuts and last a short time....but there fast.

My $0.02, make a rule and stick to it, if it's not on the approved list, it's not allowed


----------



## PDK RACING

I purpose a new class. It will be called the true run what you brung. The rules are simple, there are none. If you have a 4.5 mod 1/12 bring it. If you have a 25.5 1/10 bring it. Correction one rule will be if you cry about no rules everyone gets to punch you in the arm. 2 for flinching lol


----------



## Railroader

3.5 brushless Lunchbox!!!


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> 3.5 brushless Lunchbox!!!


Bring it.


----------



## smokefan

Looks like I won't make it this Fri, but Kyle and I should be there next Fri for some 17.5 action


----------



## cwoods34

USGT............

HPI X-patterns
Solaris slick medium tire on spoked rim

That's all that is legal.

It's that simple. Why is everyone getting confused? If you run the Hurricane series (which most won't) you can ONLY USE the Solaris tire at those races. We are allowing X-patterns for club racing here in Indy.


----------



## PDK RACING

cwoods34 said:


> USGT............
> 
> HPI X-patterns
> Solaris slick medium tire on spoked rim
> 
> That's all that is legal.
> 
> It's that simple. Why is everyone getting confused? If you run the Hurricane series (which most won't) you can ONLY USE the Solaris tire at those races. We are allowing X-patterns for club racing here in Indy.


In my class if you just wanted to run on plastic rims BRING IT.....


----------



## Here's Chucky!

I misread an original post and apologize.


----------



## cwoods34

THE READER said:


> so on the USGT you cant run sweep tires . right?
> 
> DOES PENNINGTON HAVE SOLARIS TIRES/
> THAT CLASS SOUNDS LIKE FUN
> ill try a maybe get a car togather


His question CLEARLY states "can't"..... that's short for "can not".

"So on the USGT you CAN NOT run Sweep tires, right?"

And Jonesy says

"Correct"

Makes sense to me.


----------



## cwoods34

Taking initiative?

Maybe you should ask Kevin who is usually one of the first and last people to leave the track on race days. Also ask him who helped set the track up and get things ready for the first night of Friday racing. You could also ask my fellow racers how much of my time I give in helping with setup or racing guidance.


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Oh, yeah... The apostrophe made it clearer. I Missed the apostrophe, bad Bob, BAD! LOL! I'm a dunce! Still no harm in trying to be certain.

_Sorry for causing the confusion, entirely my fault._ 

PDK owes me two for flinching!

You guys really should think about the investment though, you seem really in to it!


----------



## smokefan

Cody is like yoda.


----------



## cwoods34

I've been choking on carbon fiber dust for 4 hours so I'm a bit cranky anyway, so I apologize. Financially speaking if I had the capabilities I certainly would look into it given the right circumstances.


----------



## cwoods34

smokefan said:


> Cody is like yoda.


Short, bald, and ugly?!?!


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You could also ask my fellow racers how much of my time I give in helping with setup or racing guidance.


Since we are both using "blue" aluminum you must help me even more. It's mandatory now. Sorry, I don't make the rules. 


Kevin Cole (and Angie(and even Presley!!!)) is(are) doing an AWESOME job!!! :wave: You won't hear a single complaint from me. I am amazed at the idiot ideas from racers he gets (including myself) and he very diplomatically handles to run the best track I have ever raced at. The rules packages are as fair as one can get. 

It may not be the best building facility with the best carpet, but what they do with what they have is amazing. And, it is as kid-friendly as you can get. 

I feel like family when I am there.

*hugs* [NO sarcasm]


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> Short, bald, and ugly?!?!


With grammar bad you are.


----------



## cwoods34

You have imitation-blue aluminum.

I also have black and orange aluminum on my car. BUT nothing Tamiya, so I can't help you.


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> You have imitation-blue aluminum.


[HUGE INTAKE OF BREATH] How. Dare. You!


cwoods34 said:


> I also have black and orange aluminum on my car. BUT nothing Tamiya, so I can't help you.


*hugs*

I know it's just the carbon-fiber dust speaking. We'll talk in the morning when you're sober.


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## Railroader




----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> [HUGE INTAKE OF BREATH] How. Dare. You!
> 
> *hugs*
> 
> I know it's just the carbon-fiber dust speaking. We'll talk in the morning when you're sober.


I'll gladly retract the indication of false metals upon the viewing of a 417 in your possession. 

CF is really good for your pores. It also doubles as eye shadow if you're in a hurry (or so Miller tells me).


----------



## cwoods34




----------



## cwoods34

Get it? 4th Star Wars pic..... he said "fourth".......

Ok I'm going to bed.


----------



## Railroader

cwoods34 said:


> I'll gladly retract the indication of false metals upon the viewing of a 417 in your possession.


Noted. And, well played, sir.


cwoods34 said:


> CF is really good for your pores. It also doubles as eye shadow if you're in a hurry (or so Miller tells me).


I use it as a spice in Italian dishes and a bug splat remover on my van's hood.


----------



## Railroader

Only five more 'till 2,500 posts!!! Errr... now four more posts.


----------



## cwoods34

Railroader said:


> Noted. And, well played, sir.
> 
> I use it as a spice in Italian dishes and a bug splat remover on my van's hood.


Or.... you use it as a van spice in Italian remover and a bug hood on splat dishes?


----------



## Railroader




----------



## ThrottleKing

HillRods!

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## RustyS

Spent some time at the track tonight. My finances are not set up to race yet but I did talk with some of the guys and we are going to start (or restart a class that never took off) in 2 weeks. It will be called *W*ednesday *G*rand *T*ouring. If you notice the hint, it will tell you that it is 13.5 single cell 1/10 on road pan car. Even though I have a new 1/12 chasis, I want to spend more time with WGT. I will have mine there, Dunn has a new one coming in, David Lee has a new one, kevin has one to run. Chuck is on the look out for one. Jeremiah ???Riddle??? and anyone else thats wants to run. We will make the first stab on 9/14. Bring them out to run.


----------



## Railroader

Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Wgt! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Toysruskid

can't figure it out from the website and too many post here to search.

What's the turnout like on friday nights for 12th scale? I want to race 12th scale after nitro season ends but friday nights would be the best time for me. Also, what's the schedule for September? I can't find it on the website.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I just got home from the track and we had some great On-Road racing tonight. I'll get the results posted tomorrow...after getting some rest & going to class.

My Hobby Talk time is a bit limited these days, as life is busy with classes started back up for my wife & I, two children to care for(one being a baby), and the day to day stuff at home and at the track.

In regard to Friday Night 12th scale racing...We do have a solid group on Fridays and it seems like it will grow even more this season. I have a few guys coming down from Wisconsin to run Mod 12th scale this Friday with our local group.
Toysruskid-We would love to have you join the R/CAR family, bring your car out, I'm sure you'll have a blast.

WGT(World GT)- Rusty is correct, the interest in this class has resurfaced to the tune of 7-8 cars, and a few others wanting to get one too.:woohoo:
Y'all don't have to wait two weeks to bring them out...Rusty is just scared we'll all get a head start on him:thumbsup:

As far as all the dialog the past page or so about USGT...it seems to have worked itself out, and I thank you all for that.

The _NEW_ season does not officially begin until Sunday Oct.2nd.

We will run the same rules we ran last season until then. 

The only new class is USGT and I think the rules for that has been well documented here today on Hobby Talk.

As far as the tire rule for that class...the boys at USVTA came up with the class(rules available on that site) and have decided to have a Spec tire(Solaris/Spec), but have yet to make it official and post it on the site(the last I checked).
As the track owner/race director, I decided to allow HPI X-pattern tires at the club level for weekly racing for a couple reasons.
1). Several of our local guys still have a surplus of the X-patterns left from the RCGT class that was ran at both locals track in the past. This can only help out on cost and go easy on a few wallets.
(Plus I love the sound of those tires when cornering on the carpet)
2).The Solaris tire is not easy to find in this area, and Solaris has not updated there website since 2006.
The boys up north are not having problems getting them, so I'm sure they are attainable. I plan to call Eric at Harbor Hobbies tomorrow to help Mr.Pennington find a source for the tires.

As far as posting the _New 2011/2012_ classes and rules...
ROAR has not released their rules package yet, and the USVTA guys have just finished their rules(USGT/VTA).
My plan is to post classes/rules for both R/CAR On-Road & Oval Racing on Monday Sept.5(Labor Day). This will give everyone a month to get their gear together and be ready for the New season.
I do not anticipate a lot of changes, as I want to keep everything as cheap as possible for the racers.

Everything(Classes/Rules) will be posted here on Hobby Talk on Labor Day in the evening. I will forward them to my webmaster(the legendary Scott Black), and he will update the website when he has time to do so.

I hope this answers all the questions that have came about of late.

Thank you

*I sent the Sept. & Oct. calendar to the webmaster a couple days ago, I'm sure he will get them on the website as soon as he can.

Click on the attachments below to see the calendars now...and look for them real soon in the schedule section of our website.


----------



## RustyS

Kevin Cole said:


> WGT(World GT)- Rusty is correct, the interest in this class has resurfaced to the tune of 7-8 cars, and a few others wanting to get one too.:woohoo:
> Y'all don't have to wait two weeks to bring them out...Rusty is just scared we'll all get a head start on him:thumbsup:
> 
> I is not scared. I am good on power, just need to work on driving as usual. Going to be a good class to run.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well what are the 1/12th guys going to do for Friday? Are we running 13.5 or 17.5 both boosted? I will run what ever is the largest class if enough show up otherwise it will be 17.5 TC. WGT anyone? 
I am getting ready to go out and rebuild my 1/12. It was a handfull last week when I put it down to play with you guys in the main, I have no idea what might be wrong with it because I hadn't messed with it since last season and I can't remember if it was messed up then when I was done. It had four wheels on it and I threw in a half charged battery and tried to play with you guys last week. I hope to give a better showing this week if I run it.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Miller Time

Long term I plan to run 13.5 and Mod on Sunday's if there is enough to run either. As for Tomorrow I just talked to Steve Dunn and sounds like we might test/race Mod tomorrow


----------



## Kevin Cole

I can't see many guys wanted to step backwards and running much 17.5 this season in 12th scale.

Chuck and I spoke about it last night and he does not plan on running any 17.5 this season, and I doubt Domenic or Roebling will either.

I'll have last nights results up here in a few...I need to post Tuesday Quarter Scale results/points first...then I'll post Wednesday On-Road.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Results Wednesday August 31 2011

_*17.5 Spec Touring Car*_
_1. John Steger (Fast Lap/11.229)
2. Michael Jones (TQ)(Fast Lap/11.395)_

_*13.5 Open12th Scale*_
_1. Domenic Reese (TQ)(Fast Lap/9.536)
2. David Lee (Fast Lap/9.297)
3. Chris Simpson (Fast Lap/9.791)
4. Chuck Pfahler (Fast Lap/9.413)_

This was our first Wednesday since our July/August break for the Fair...light numbers, but good racing.


----------



## Kevin Cole

Friday Night On-Road Racing on the Big Rug

Doors open at 4pm...Racing starts at 7pm

*$10 for the first entry /$5 for additional entries*
(Mini-Coopers race for free with a paid entry)

*Practice fee is $5 if not Racing*

_The R/CAR Cafe will be open serving plenty of good trackside eats_

*Attention~Good News/Bad News*
_Good News_...Junior Norton contacted me and is itching to get back on R/CAR's Big Rug
_Bad News_...Better bring your "A Game" cause Junie certainly will, and y'all know what that's all about


----------



## cwoods34

I don't know this "Junie" fellow, but Junior always brings his A-game.


----------



## smokefan

Is it ok if I bring a solid b game lol


----------



## Railroader

Welp, you guys lost.  Looks like the Big White Van is hitting the road at 2:30p Friday to battle the holiday traffic on a trek to Traverse City, MI (my wife's hometown). And I'm the pilot.


----------



## Kevin Cole

cwoods34 said:


> I don't know this "Junie" fellow, but Junior always brings his A-game.


If you were close to him(yes, on the track too)...you would know folks in the know call him Junie.

Of Course, that kinda thing is hard to figure out chasin'.

* I still love ya little buddy, maybe you can hang better now your rollin' blue.


----------



## martini13

AWWWWW....YEA Another hour its FRIDAY.


----------



## charlie2755

Hopefully work does not dump on me again and I can get some track time! I need it bad!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I am loading up the R/C stuff in the truck with me now so I plan on being there this evening. Hopefully.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

How old is he? I can "chase" him now....... Imagine when I have 120 years of experience like he does!


----------



## jonesy112

If anyone is looking for any new batteries, come talk to me tonight or whenever at the track. I have a few BRAND NEW RevTech 2s batteries to sell. They are 6000mah 60C with the deans plug on them already. Asking 100$ ea for them


----------



## cwoods34

I guarantee you'll pick up two tenths if you buy one of those Revtech batteries. They are SICK. They also balance both of my cars almost perfectly without adding weight.


----------



## Kevin Cole

I will be headed to Indy as soon as Presley gets out of school.

The track will be changed slightly for this evening. Jonesy and I talked about switching both ends of the lay-out to the opposite of what they are currently.

Looks like we'll have a good group of Mod 12th scales, and I want to make the high speed section as user friendly as possible. Lets face it, it's no fun replacing parts every round.


----------



## cwoods34

I did mention to Jonesy that you could run the track counter-clockwise. BUT just switching the ends works as well  

Should be there at 4.........


----------



## Golddome

*track layout*

ive only ran on road once or twice, but can i offer a user friendly lay out......long straight followed by a left hand turn, followed by another long straight, then another left hand turn?


----------



## Railroader

Hillrod Alert!


----------



## jonesy112

Railroader said:


> Hillrod Alert!


shouldnt you be driving north into traffic jams and construction instead of hobbytalking?


----------



## Railroader

Visiting wife's family, she drives. I don't make the rules.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

I have the same relationship with my wife...


----------



## PDK RACING

Railroader said:


> Visiting wife's family, she drives. I don't make the rules.


Ha ha my wife makes me drive and tells me how to drive. I have a few years of amateur racing under my belt she freaks over silly stuff. I like to compare it to the devil telling God how to be more holy.


----------



## charlie2755

Felt great to be back on The Rug!


----------



## rockin_bob13

Had a real good time. 

Those 1/12 open mods were crazy. 13.5 open 1/12's were very close competition.

Thank you folks that put it on for us.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I agree, I had fun tonight, can't wait for more racers to run with. I loved having to race to make the"A". I am sure it won't be long before 1/12 and WGT are the same. To me it makes it more fun and less like another heat. I will see you guys next week. I might make it Wed.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

_Good Times...


I will get the results posted Sunday, busy day tomorrow.

Every one have great Labor Day Weekend & thanks for coming out and racing this evening._


----------



## Kevin Cole

Is it just me, or is the racing we have on The Big Rug much more entertaining than Nascar, Indy Car, or even F1?


----------



## Qball41

Kevin Cole said:


> Is it just me, or is the racing we have on The Big Rug much more entertaining than Nascar, Indy Car, or even F1?


Yes, YES, and HECK YES!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I don't know about that. LOL The F1 race last week in Belgium was really exciting and alot of passing, probably the best race I have seen in a few seasons. But I am also sick of seeing a Penske or Ganassi team winning in other race series. Things will probably be different once the new car and engine package goes into effect in Indycar, I hope so.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Great racing last night. Congrats to Mr. Ward! Never seen someone make a TC5 work so well.

Watching those 1/12 battles REALLY makes me want to get one :hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller,
You have a PM! :dude:




Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am thinking of coming back up there later today to watch some Q-Scale. I have to get the yard work done first though.


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Kevin,

Kevin, let me know if I can help out with track upkeep. Meaning sweeping and such. If I come today I would vacuum the track to keep it in the nice clean condition its in so it might stay that way a little while longer.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Great racing last night. Congrats to Mr. Ward! Never seen someone make a TC5 work so well.
> 
> Watching those 1/12 battles REALLY makes me want to get one :hat:


Thank you for the kind words Cody.

If I keep it up can I join Team BlackOps? LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Well, you've met one of the conditions (defeat a BlackOps member).

Of course, with Jonesy's B-main appearance I don't think that was difficult last night 

Condition #2 is to cost Steve 2nd place on the last lap of an A-Main. Oddly specific, yes.........


----------



## BadSign

Man it was great to be racing again last night, it was great seeing you guys again. I had a blast running 17.5 Thanks to Kevin and Angie for all their wotk getting the place ready.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Well, you've met one of the conditions (defeat a BlackOps member).
> 
> Of course, with Jonesy's B-main appearance I don't think that was difficult last night
> 
> Condition #2 is to cost Steve 2nd place on the last lap of an A-Main. Oddly specific, yes.........


That is a lot to ask of someone isn't it?

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Well, you've met one of the conditions (defeat a BlackOps member).
> 
> Of course, with Jonesy's B-main appearance I don't think that was difficult last night
> 
> Condition #2 is to cost Steve 2nd place on the last lap of an A-Main. Oddly specific, yes.........


yeah, last night wasnt my best showing at the rug. At least my mod TC handled great after the races, its just too bad thats the best I looked in any car all night long. LOL


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well at least a Team blue car won last night in TC and not an Xray. LOL

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

I don't think I am going to make it up there today and watch the Q-Scale cars. It's just too hot to stand around and watch in the sun. I did however get the front yard and back acre mowed and trimmed so I am out on anything outside for the rest of the day. I would go south and run some off-road but I have already converted my T4 to do some carpet oval racing and I just don't feel like changing the suspension over for one night of racing on the dirt. But will miss open truck this winter. 

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## cwoods34

Jonesy --- Mod next Friday?!?!

Got some bearings ordered for Tubby. Should pick up a little bit of speed. I also had 1 too many shims on the rear diff and it loosened up the drivetrain quite nicely. I also Swiss-cheesed and Dremel'd the chassis. The car weighed 1548 grams ready to go! My goal is to get it below 1480. USGT is a blast! A bit slow for my liking but the cars look awesome and it is always close racing. I encourage more guys to try it!


----------



## cwoods34

And for those Solaris tires having 10+ asphalt runs on them, they hooked up almost TOO good.


----------



## jtsbell

Cody where are you getting the SOLARIS tires,every where I call or email they are on back order.


----------



## jonesy112

jtsbell said:


> Cody where are you getting the SOLARIS tires,every where I call or email they are on back order.


Both me and cody got a few sets when we went up to chicago to race a month or two back. I havent seen any around here yet.


----------



## jtsbell

Thanks Jonesy


----------



## cwoods34

Perhaps call Eric Whiteside at Harbor Hobbies? Or Leisure Hours...... see if either of those places will ship you some sets. The HPI tires are only a tick slower and you can always run those in the meantime. 

I have a set of belted X-patterns that literally have 1 run on them. If anyone wants to borrow the set for a night to run USGT please feel more than welcome to do so!


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> Perhaps call Eric Whiteside at Harbor Hobbies? Or Leisure Hours...... see if either of those places will ship you some sets. The HPI tires are only a tick slower and you can always run those in the meantime.
> 
> I have a set of belted X-patterns that literally have 1 run on them. If anyone wants to borrow the set for a night to run USGT please feel more than welcome to do so!


Can I borrow then.......I want to hank them over the side of my car to act as side bumpers


----------



## ThrottleKing

Miller, you get your PM? 

I hope you and Dunn and Chuck can come out Fri and run. Hopefully 13.5... I will try to get out on Wed. when David L. runs but I can't say for sure I would have to make an arrangement for someone to pick up my boy until the wife can get home from work.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## dragrace

ThrottleKing said:


> Miller, you get your PM?
> 
> I hope you and Dunn and Chuck can come out Fri and run. Hopefully 13.5... I will try to get out on Wed. when David L. runs but I can't say for sure I would have to make an arrangement for someone to pick up my boy until the wife can get home from work.
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


I will be there wed and fri, Ken may be there friday if his work schedule is ok. However we are running mod until we get our second car. We should have a second car in a couple of weeks then we can run both. We still have some testing to do with the new car and that needs done with mod.

We will be back in 13.5 soon because we both like running that class.

Steve


----------



## Miller Time

dragrace said:


> I will be there wed and fri, Ken may be there friday if his work schedule is ok. However we are running mod until we get our second car. We should have a second car in a couple of weeks then we can run both. We still have some testing to do with the new car and that needs done with mod.
> 
> We will be back in 13.5 soon because we both like running that class.
> 
> Steve


Yeah, What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## TrickyOne

*Change to the First race date of the Midwest All-Star Series.*

Everyone....We have now been able to move the date of the first race to October 1st. There were some conflicts on the previous date that we were looking to find a way to avoid and now because of some changes in our personal schedules the 1st is now the date we will kick off the series. I hope this is plenty of time to get the word out. Please make a note of the first race date change. I hope this change works out for everyone and everyone is able to make all the races they wanted to.

*OCTOBER 1st*


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I just re-read the flyer for the Hurricane and I must have missed it before but I believe I read that Expert 1/12th is 17.5 and the only 13.5 car is the WGT.

Anyone interested in running 17.5 in 1/12 the week before the rounds? Does ROAR even have a 17.5 class? If I can make to the rounds I will run whatever, it's cool with me. Anyone want to be my travel buddy?:hat: I don't smoke and I seldom snore. I have a real fast CHEVY truck that holds 4 or at least two very comfortably. Oh yeah you must love the Chevy too. I am now accepting candidates. LOL
Like the man said 10/01/11


Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

Whoops, WGT is not offered unless its a Track class.

Guess it will just be 1/12 and TC for me then.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Well I just re-read the flyer for the Hurricane and I must have missed it before but I believe I read that Expert 1/12th is 17.5 and the only 13.5 car is the WGT.
> 
> Anyone interested in running 17.5 in 1/12 the week before the rounds? Does ROAR even have a 17.5 class? If I can make to the rounds I will run whatever, it's cool with me. Anyone want to be my travel buddy?:hat: I don't smoke and I seldom snore. I have a real fast CHEVY truck that holds 4 or at least two very comfortably. Oh yeah you must love the Chevy too. I am now accepting candidates. LOL
> Like the man said 10/01/11
> 
> 
> Jeremiah Ward


 
I can run 17.5 with you. Did the flyer say whether it is boosted or blinky? I can do either.


----------



## EJF

Im thinking about getting a 1/12 scale and running carpet this winter, my question is what motor classes are most popular and what tires? Is there a tire truer on site?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well there are two classes for 1/12... 17.5 open and 13.5 open. A lot of guys run the Tekin RS and Some have the LRP Stock Speck V2 and a couple have the Novak Kinetic. All those speedos can advance timing and all can run blinky mode too. Just about any motor can win any day. Someone almost always has a truer that you could use. The guys in 1/12 always welcomes new drivers and are very good on getting you going in the right direction. Hope to see you out there. Forgot to mention tires, Pink rears and magenta fronts are the flavor I prefer but other might like shores right around them.

Jeremiah Ward


----------



## Kevin Cole

The 2011/2012 Big Rug On-Road thread is now available here on Hobby Talk.

Here is the link...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222

I will have our webmaster update the web site as soon as he can.


----------



## CypressMidWest

Kevin Cole said:


> The 2011/2012 Big Rug On-Road thread is now available here on Hobby Talk.
> 
> Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222
> 
> I will have our webmaster update the web site as soon as he can.


Kevin, you are THE MAN!!! With all that's going on in your life you still manage to work your schedule for the racers. Pleeeeeease offer WGT,(Since I'm region 5 WGT CHAMP!) I wish your brother the best, and we'll see ya this fall!


----------



## Kevin Cole

CypressMidWest said:


> Kevin, you are THE MAN!!! With all that's going on in your life you still manage to work your schedule for the racers. Pleeeeeease offer WGT,(Since I'm region 5 WGT CHAMP!) I wish your brother the best, and we'll see ya this fall!


Thanks...me and my family have a passion for racing and love the folks and friendships we've gained from this deal.

Here's to a great season on The Big Rug!


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Kevin Cole said:


> I will have our webmaster update the web site as soon as he can.


I DONE DID DAT!

:thumbsup:

So, if you guys forget the link or don't subscribe to threads, you can just go to the website "Forums" page and link to it there.

Scott


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin Cole said:


> The 2011/2012 Big Rug On-Road thread is now available here on Hobby Talk.
> 
> Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222
> 
> I will have our webmaster update the web site as soon as he can.


Keeping this post/info as the last item in this thread.


----------



## Toysruskid

Ok, car finally built, and one more week before I can race. My plan is to be there next friday the 18th for some 12th scale. Can someone help me with the gearing/rollout/Tekin for 17.5? I have an Associated 12R5. Thanks and hope to see you all soon.


----------



## rcracer1971

Hey toys, I would try the big rug on road 2011/2012 thread.


----------



## Lee Harpe

What time does the track open sat ?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Kevin Cole said:


> The 2011/2012 Big Rug On-Road thread is now available here on Hobby Talk.
> 
> Here is the link...
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222
> 
> I will have our webmaster update the web site as soon as he can.


Keeping this post/info as the last item in this thread. - The link above is the active R/Car thread.


----------



## BAD007SUZUKI

*Cold turkey*

Hi, 

we were wondering if the 17.5 tc class for the cold turkey race is open speed control? Your website flyer for the race doesnt specify open or blinky. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## smokefan

Blinky


----------



## Railroader

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=337222

*DO NOT POST IN THIS THREAD!!!!!!*

Keeping this post/info as the last item in this thread. - The link above is the active R/Car thread.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Bones replies...


----------

